# Hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión.



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

Creo que era necesario un hilo de este tipo para dar opiniones o datos interesantes sobre las monedas existentes y las nuevas que van sacando.


_*NUEVO:*_

Edito para poner el enlace directo al hilo de opiniones sobre compras y ventas con foreros que habitan este foro, ya que a veces el hilo desaparece entre el maremagnum de nuevos hilos.

Este primer enlace te lleva a la primera página del hilo ya que ahí se siguen actualizando opiniones por parte de algunos foreros.





Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


Abro un nuevo hilo ya que el acceso al primero resulta problemático al faltarle las últimas páginas. El primer hilo lo abrió el ilustre forero Eldenegro el día 16 de abril de 2011. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros.html...




www.burbuja.info





Este es de repuesto que va páginas más recientes.





Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


Trato con @csan perfecto. Comprador serio. Sin lugar a dudas recomendable.




www.burbuja.info








Además pongo aquí la forma rápida de buscar a un forero cualquiera dentro del "Hilo de valoraciones de intercambios ...."

1- Ir al hilo de valoraciones de intercambios y una vez ahí ....
2- Ponemos el nombre del forero que queramos buscar en la casilla de búsqueda
3- Pinchamos a la derecha en el desplegable donde pone "En todos lados" y seleccionamos "Este tema" y listo.





Listado de monedas de oro que se consideran de inversión y por lo tanto están exentas de IVA.



Agencia Tributaria: Novedades de normativa 2018 - Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos ...


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que era necesario un hilo de este tipo para dar opiniones o datos interesantes sobre las monedas existentes y las nuevas que van sacando.



Esos hilos ya existen amigo. Tira del buscador y verás que están clasificados por monedas bullion y premium y luego hay hilos específicos para las distintas series.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esos hilos ya existen amigo. Tira del buscador y verás que están clasificados por monedas bullion y premium y luego hay hilos específicos para las distintas series.



Pues tirando del buscador aparecen hilos que datan del 2010 o 2012 de gente que abre el hilo para preguntar donde se compran las monedas y otro listo practicando el timo de los burros aplicado a las monedas. Da verguenza la verdad.

Hilos específicos sobre series nuevas que van apareciendo no creo que haya o sobre monedas bullion que se revalorizan rápidamente como la de Spiderman tampoco.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

¿ Por cierto, alguien ha tenido la suerte de hacerse con una de las monedas de Zeus de la colección dioses del Olimpo a precio asequible ?. Cuando las sacaron volaron y subieron de precio al mismo tiempo; tirada bastante limitada de 13.500 monedas.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (11 Ago 2020)

Voy a inaugurar el hilo comentando unas monedas que pienso que pueden ser interesantes en un futuro:

Se trata de la colección "Celestial Animals" de Niue fabricadas por New Zealand Mint con una tirada de sólo 10.000 unidades. Representa a los 5 animales del Feng Shui: Green Dragon, White Tiger, Red Phoenix, Yellow Snake y Black Turtle.

Tienen un diseño sencillo pero están teniendo buena acogida. Si se compran a un precio semejante al de una bullion básica (mochuelo, maple, ASE, Kruger, etc.) pueden ser una opción muy interesante.

1ª de la colección - Green Dragon




2ª de la colección - White Tiger



3ª de la colección - Red Phoenix


----------



## Muttley (11 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues tirando del buscador aparecen hilos que datan del 2010 o 2012 de gente que abre el hilo para preguntar donde se compran las monedas y otro listo practicando el timo de los burros aplicado a las monedas. Da verguenza la verdad.
> 
> Hilos específicos sobre series nuevas que van apareciendo no creo que haya o sobre monedas bullion que se revalorizan rápidamente como la de Spiderman tampoco.



Las clásicas (pandas, kookas, rusas, africanas...) están todas pero “sin actualizar“ en muchos casos.
Aqui la guía. Creo que son hilos cojonudos para ver la evolución de la series en los últimos años y comprobar si se han cumplido las expectativas que tenían los compañeros hace años.
Yo los reviso de vez en cuando, buscando patrones y no repetir errores de interpretación pasados. 
Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!
A toro pasado....todos somos Manolete.

Respecto a las “series nuevas“, Queen Beasts. Marvel. Simpsons. Star Wars. Nautical, lunares africanas...o las que van apareciendo...No hay hilo específico como comentas y creo que los interesados podrían abrir uno de cada, comentando sobre el potencial de revalorización, diseños, tiradas, siguiendo un poco la línea de los ya abiertos, de forma que se puedan incluir en el índice y sea más fácil el acceso. 

Habia un hilo también de “he comprado una moneda” donde orgullosos nuevos propietarios mostraban “al mundo“ sus adquisiciones, comentando las características de la moneda etc.
Hilo abierto por @fff en su época
He comprado... una moneda!


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

Esta noche aprovechando un Pull Back en el precio del oro y tras una larga emboscada y poco después del amanecer una codiciada presa ha caído en mis garras.

Lo siento si se os ponen los dientes largos, vosotros también podéis aprovechar las circunstancias para haceros con presas codiciadas.


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

Vale, gracias por el aviso. Ya pondré por aquí que es lo que recibo.

Ah, y ya supuse yo que otros grandes cazadores acechaban la presa. De todas formas gracias por dejarme unirme al selecto grupo de poseedores de este gran trofeo.


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

Pues no tenía constancia de estos posts porque últimamente estando de vacaciones no estoy tan atento al foro.

Ha sido casualidad que está noche haciendo un barrido he dado con ella y la he puesto en la mira. El pull back en el precio del oro ha sido lo que ha decidido el resto.


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

También he leído alguna mala impresión de ellos en algún otro foro pero para ser honrados todo lo que les he comprado me ha llegado bien y también me dejó mucha pasta.

Compré una proof de la serie queen's beasts, en concreto la del Black Bull of Clarence y bien, también de esta misma colección en plata y certificadas y todo bien. Bueno un Krugerrand 2017 aniversario llegó con huellas dactilares en la moneda pero suelen ser habituales estás metidas de pata porque esas marcas sólo se ven con buenas lupas.

Pero como digo parece que ha habido gente que ha tenido malas experiencias con ellos. La moneda la tengo digamos almacenada, cuando reciba todo el cargamento informaré por aquí de qué tal ha ido todo.


----------



## Razkin (11 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Las clásicas (pandas, kookas, rusas, africanas...) están todas pero “sin actualizar“ en muchos casos.
> Aqui la guía. Creo que son hilos cojonudos para ver la evolución de la series en los últimos años y comprobar si se han cumplido las expectativas que tenían los compañeros hace años.
> Yo los reviso de vez en cuando, buscando patrones y no repetir errores de interpretación pasados.
> Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!
> ...



Yo recuerdo con agrado el hilo "nuevas onzas de plata" de conde84. Se lo curraba un montón. Para agradecer si nos esta leyendo. Con todo tipo de monedas. Incluidas las que ya "dejan" de ser monedas y son obras de artesanía, escasa tirada y superpremiun. 
Pero daviot parece querer centrarse en clásicas, series nuevas que comienzan con muy poco premiun y algunas luego se disparan,..
Puede ser buena idea.


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Yo recuerdo con agrado el hilo "nuevas onzas de plata" de conde84. Se lo curraba un montón. Para agradecer si nos esta leyendo. Con todo tipo de monedas. Incluidas las que ya "dejan" de ser monedas y son obras de artesanía, escasa tirada y superpremiun.
> Pero daviot parece querer centrarse en clásicas, series nuevas que comienzan con muy poco premiun y algunas luego se disparan,..
> Puede ser buena idea.



Eso es a lo que me refiero gracias.

Por ejemplo ha salido hace poco al mercado una onza de plata de Bart Simpson de Tuvalu y acuñada por la Perth Mint. Me parece que tiene muy buen diseño y una vez en mano no defrauda. Además viene de serie ya encapsulada. Tirada 25.000 monedas.


----------



## Josebs (11 Ago 2020)

Monedas de los Simpson? En serio? Pagar el doble de su valor en plata...Plan sin fisuras si te sobra la pasta..


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (11 Ago 2020)

Para nada, 1 € más que un Kangaroo o Filarmónica con una tirada de sólo 25.000 unidades. Vale la pena pagar ese 1€ de más.


----------



## Razkin (11 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Eso es a lo que me refiero gracias.
> 
> Por ejemplo ha salido hace poco al mercado una onza de plata de Bart Simpson de Tuvalu y acuñada por la Perth Mint. Me parece que tiene muy buen diseño y una vez en mano no defrauda. Además viene de serie ya encapsulada. Tirada 25.000 monedas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 399617



pues visto lo que ha pasado con el spiderman de marvel ¿por que no? ¿Acaso tienen menor tirón los Simpson?. Lo que parece repetitivo es que solo una de las monedas de algunas de estas series, muchas veces la primera o mas significativa, se dispara y unos meses o quizás año va volviendo a precio del resto. Hay que buscar el momento de salida si buscamos inversión. Ya ha pasado con el Leon de las Queens en todas sus versiones de oro y plata. Y como indica Daviot, atentos a las tiradas.El Homer con el donuts ya empieza a escasear.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Voy a inaugurar el hilo comentando unas monedas que pienso que pueden ser interesantes en un futuro:
> 
> Se trata de la colección "Celestial Animals" de Niue fabricadas por New Zealand Mint con una tirada de sólo 10.000 unidades. Representa a los 5 animales del Feng Shui: Green Dragon, White Tiger, Red Phoenix, Yellow Snake y Black Turtle.
> 
> ...



A precio de bullion básico con una tirada de 10 mil unidades el Fénix, dónde? Compra unas cuantas pa ti y luego revelamos tu fuente porque yo las he visto muy por encima del precio de una bullion básica tipo búho o maple...


----------



## arbones (11 Ago 2020)

me parece un hilo interesante, me uno a leerlo


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Monedas de los Simpson? En serio? Pagar el doble de su valor en plata...Plan sin fisuras si te sobra la pasta..



Nadie está hablando de pagar el doble ni de donde comprarla, sólo estamos dando opiniones acerca de que monedas nos pueden parecer con buen diseño, bien hechas y por lo tanto con capacidad de revalorización a corto o medio plazo.

Más que nada porque sacan miriadas de nuevas monedas todos los días y ante semejante tsunami algo de información de primera mano viene bien.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A precio de bullion básico con una tirada de 10 mil unidades el Fénix, dónde? Compra unas cuantas pa ti y luego revelamos tu fuente porque yo las he visto muy por encima del precio de una bullion básica tipo búho o maple...



Me refería a la moneda de Bart Simpson, la del Fénix todavía no la he comprado pero sale por 29,90€. Pero la semana pasada, estando la onza de plata más cara compré estas dos:




Dragón verde a 30 € y Tigre blanco a 27,5€. Y las Maple mira a qué precio andan hoy (teniendo en cuenta que ha bajado respecto a la semana pasada):




Una la he comprado más barata y la otra 2€ más cara. ¿Merece la pena? Bajo mi punto de vista sí.

Saludos.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (12 Ago 2020)

Y aprovecho para comentar otra colección que si la podéis conseguir ahora a buen precio, entre 25-30€ por onza en un futuro puede estar muy bien valorada. La del 2015 (1º) es la única que cuesta un poco de encontrar. La del 2015 tiene una tirada de 50.000 unidades. El resto tienen tiradas de 75.000 unidades. Están muy bien hechas.

*Congo Silverback Gorilla Scottsdale Mint*

*




*


----------



## Erzam (12 Ago 2020)

No soy yo muy de colecciones, pero si que es verdad que tengo la African Ounce de Ruanda casi completa ( a falta del primer año ) y he empezado otras dos colecciones con animo de que a mis hijos les entre el gusanillo.


----------



## Josebs (12 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Y aprovecho para comentar otra colección que si la podéis conseguir ahora a buen precio, entre 25-30€ por onza en un futuro puede estar muy bien valorada. La del 2015 (1º) es la única que cuesta un poco de encontrar. La del 2015 tiene una tirada de 50.000 unidades. El resto tienen tiradas de 75.000 unidades. Están muy bien hechas.
> 
> *Congo Silverback Gorilla Scottsdale Mint*
> 
> ...



Ganadora del premio a la moneda mas fea varios años...


----------



## crufel (12 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que era necesario un hilo de este tipo para dar opiniones o datos interesantes sobre las monedas existentes y las nuevas que van sacando.



Pides esto Como invertir en oro y metales preciosos: Guía básica


----------



## Forcopula (12 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Ganadora del premio a la moneda mas fea varios años...



Enseña tú alguna a la que le veas potencial, que sólo te veo poner pegas y no aportas nada..


----------



## Forcopula (12 Ago 2020)

Este es el caso de otra moneda revalorizada, aunque ya salió con bastante premium de por sí, tirada de 15.000 unidades y como suele pasar la primera de una serie.
Imposible encontrarla por debajo de 70e ahora mismo..


----------



## Josebs (12 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Enseña tú alguna a la que le veas potencial, que sólo te veo poner pegas y no aportas nada..



Como que no? Aporto pegas a tener en cuenta ...Critica constructiva


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Yo alcancé a pillar la Brumby por debajo de 30€ (26,90€) y ya cotiza por más de 40€. No me voy a hacer rico pero oye una alegría que te llevas


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (12 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Este es el caso de otra moneda revalorizada, aunque ya salió con bastante premium de por sí, tirada de 15.000 unidades y como suele pasar la primera de una serie.
> Imposible encontrarla por debajo de 70e ahora mismo..



¿Cuántas monedas tiene la colección? ¿Todavía van haciendo nuevas? ¿En qué año comenzó? La verdad que Perth Mint no suele defraudar.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo alcancé a pillar la Brumby por debajo de 30€ (26,90€) y ya cotiza por más de 40€. No me voy a hacer rico pero oye una alegría que te llevas



Fuiste rápido para cogerla a ese precio, jejeje. Lo bueno que tienen este tipo de monedas, que es importante mencionar, es que aunque la plata se pusiera a 15€ la onza (por poner un ejemplo), es muy difícil que bajen porque ya no sólo entra el juego el metal en sí, sino la demanda y la tirada tan limitada que tienen. Por eso si cuando salen se pueden coger a 2-3 € sobre spot es complicado fallar.

Hay que estar atentos a posibles próximos Spiderman   .


----------



## Forcopula (12 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> ¿Cuántas monedas tiene la colección? ¿Todavía van haciendo nuevas? ¿En qué año comenzó? La verdad que Perth Mint no suele defraudar.



De momento solo 2, van sacando nuevas si, más o menos a 2 monedas por año (aproximación mía según como veo que han salido las 2 únicas que hay). La primera fue en noviembre del año pasado.

Luego hay de de 5 oz, que es la que estoy haciendo yo, que la tirada es todavia más limitada (750 o 500 uds, no recuerdo)

Lo malo como siempre la cara de la vieja detrás.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> De momento solo 2, van sacando nuevas si, más o menos a 2 monedas por año (aproximación mía según como veo que han salido las 2 únicas que hay). La primera fue en noviembre del año pasado.
> 
> Luego hay de de 5 oz, que es la que estoy haciendo yo, que la tirada es todavia más limitada (750 o 500 uds, no recuerdo)
> 
> Lo malo como siempre la cara de la vieja detrás.



Yo también tengo la primera que sacaron de 1 oz. Cuando han sacado la segunda de la colección salía con un Premium alto debido al éxito que está teniendo la serie y no la he cogido.

La de 5 oz de la primera moneda también la vendían con mucho Premium sobre 300 y pico euros lo que me parece demasiado.

Y la primera de la serie en oro tenía una tirada alucinantemente baja de sólo 100 monedas.


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Fuiste rápido para cogerla a ese precio, jejeje. Lo bueno que tienen este tipo de monedas, que es importante mencionar, es que aunque la plata se pusiera a 15€ la onza (por poner un ejemplo), es muy difícil que bajen porque ya no sólo entra el juego el metal en sí, sino la demanda y la tirada tan limitada que tienen. Por eso si cuando salen se pueden coger a 2-3 € sobre spot es complicado fallar.
> 
> Hay que estar atentos a posibles próximos Spiderman   .



La Brumby la pillé en el dorado en preventa recién que salió. Este tipo de monedas hay que pillarlas nada más que las anuncien aunque estén en preventa porque luego les arrean un subidón y te quedas con las ganas. Me pasó con las Black Flag esas de Tuvalu. Pero las de los Simpsons sí las he ido pillando conforme han ido saliendo y todas por debajo de 25 - 26. Curiosamente la de Homer la más barata de todas y es la que ha cogido un buen premium. La Krusty estuve por no comprarla porque es fea, pero ya empieza a tener premium también. La de Bart yo creo que va a terminar superando el premiun de la de su padre


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

Interesante hilo me pongo comodo.


----------



## Desplumado (13 Ago 2020)

Saludos gente!!!!
Hace unos años, Correos puso a la venta una serie de ediciones coleccionistas de sellos de plata 925, bañados en oro de 22kt...(colecciones que como inversión ha sido un "pufo")¿Sacó alguna en oro 100% de 22kt? Busco información y no he encontrado nada.

saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Ago 2020)

Tengo una kooka de 10 oz con la inscripción P100.

Alguien sabe que quiere decir eso de P100?

Gracias

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelillo23 (13 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Tengo una kooka de 10 oz con la inscripción P100.
> 
> Alguien sabe que quiere decir eso de P100?
> 
> ...



Seguramente sea una "privy mark" de esas. Vienen a ser pequeñas marcas o sellos que se ponen en algunas tiradas para conmemorar algo (o para sacar dos tiradas con un mismo diseño, una con privy y otra sin privy, y asi pasar el sombrero dos veces)


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Tengo una kooka de 10 oz con la inscripción P100.
> 
> Alguien sabe que quiere decir eso de P100?
> 
> ...



La "P" es la mint mark de la Perth Mint, que aparece en muchas kookas (no en todas).

En tu caso, si lleva el P100 supongo que es la de 1999, que conmemora el 100 aniversario de la mint. Si miras la kooka de 1999 en otros tamaños, verás que tiene la mint mark con P100 en lugar de solo la P.


----------



## Desplumado (13 Ago 2020)

Buenas, en un mismo precio...¿Cual es el soberano de más valor? (la moneda de 7.98) Pensando en una posible reventa

gracias


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Hola, compañeros.

Vengo a enseñaros mi última adquisición (2 unidades, 1 para el niño y otra para la niña ).

¿ Le veis un buen futuro coleccionable ?.

Tirada de 10.000 ejemplares y primera moneda de la serie.


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Hola, compañeros.
> 
> Vengo a enseñaros mi última adquisición (2 unidades, 1 para el niño y otra para la niña ).
> 
> ...



Q guapas puedes decirnos dnd las compraste? Gracias


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Q guapas puedes decirnos dnd las compraste? Gracias



Pues en Andorrano. 
Eso si, te dan muy pocos datos acerca de la moneda. La tirada la he tenido que buscar en otra página.


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Hola, compañeros.
> 
> Vengo a enseñaros mi última adquisición (2 unidades, 1 para el niño y otra para la niña ).
> 
> ...



Están muy bien, sobretodo para los niños y si que veo una posible revalorización, pero si es para coleccionar con los niños me olvidaría de la revalorización; aunque esto último te lo digo desde el punto de vista de alguien que no tiene hijos.


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Pues en Andorrano.
> Eso si, te dan muy pocos datos acerca de la moneda. La tirada la he tenido que buscar en otra página.



Esta guapa pero el precio es un cañazo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Están muy bien, sobretodo para los niños y si que veo una posible revalorización, pero si es para coleccionar con los niños me olvidaría de la revalorización; aunque esto último te lo digo desde el punto de vista de alguien que no tiene hijos.



Tengo claro que si a los niños les compro Maples, no les voy a poder meter el gusanillo. Comprándoles Tyranosaurios, animales venenosos y demás si que noto que se interesan, cosas de niños.
Mi intención es que los niños vayan sabiendo lo que es inversión, onzas, plata y demás, vamos, un curso muy básico pero que les cale. Ojala alguien me lo hubiera dado a mi. Pero también me gustaría que tuvieran una revalorización, para que, con el paso del tiempo, explicarles lo que vale la plata de la moneda y lo que vale la moneda por coleccionismo. Así mato 2 pajaros de un tiro y, de paso, me pongo una medalla paterna ( que no vale para nada, pero mola  )

Estoy tratando de darles a entender una parte de la vida económica que creo deben conocer.

Estas monedas son para ellos, yo ya las doy por entregadas a su futura herencia.


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Tengo claro que si a los niños les compro Maples, no les voy a poder meter el gusanillo. Comprándoles Tyranosaurios, animales venenosos y demás si que noto que se interesan, cosas de niños.
> Mi intención es que los niños vayan sabiendo lo que es inversión, onzas, plata y demás, vamos, un curso muy básico pero que les cale. Ojala alguien me lo hubiera dado a mi. Pero también me gustaría que tuvieran una revalorización, para que, con el paso del tiempo, explicarles lo que vale la plata de la moneda y lo que vale la moneda por coleccionismo. Así mato 2 pajaros de un tiro y, de paso, me pongo una medalla paterna ( que no vale para nada, pero mola  )
> 
> Estoy tratando de darles a entender una parte de la vida económica que creo deben conocer.



Tienes toda la razón, yo tengo 3 niñas tendré q empezar a pensar en ello


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Esta guapa pero el precio es un cañazo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Mi cartera y mi espalda aprueban ese comentario


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2020)

Yo a los nenes les he dado las de Marvel y las de los Simpsons. También las Niue de Disney. De hecho la mayor ya me pregunta si ha salido alguna nueva de Disney para comprarla con lo que ahorra de su paga. Yo siempre le digo que valen 20€ y ya el resto se lo completo yo. Mejor eso a que se lo gaste en tonterías o juguetitos chorras.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Hola, compañeros.
> 
> Vengo a enseñaros mi última adquisición (2 unidades, 1 para el niño y otra para la niña ).
> 
> ...



Yo también la tengo. Yo sí le veo potencial de revalorización. Tirada corta y un tema interesante que le gusta a mucha gente. Te dejo algo más de información: "La primera moneda de la nueva serie "Vida Prehistórica" del Congo está dedicada al Tiranosaurio Rex. La moneda representa un T-Rex con su presa. Montañas, bosques y otros dos dinosaurios pueden verse en el fondo. Junto al T-Rex, se muestran las inscripciones "TYRANNOSAURUS REX", "68-66 MIO AÑOS AC" y el año de emisión 2020. El tema de la moneda está enmarcado en la serie "VIDA PREHISTÓRICA" así como en una línea de tiempo que indica las épocas prehistóricas Triásica, Jurásica y Cretácea. El Tiranosaurio Rex vagó por la tierra durante la época del Cretácico Superior. El carnívoro gigante, cuyo nombre significa "Rey de los Lagartos Tiranos", alcanzó una longitud corporal de hasta 13 metros y pesaba hasta 7 toneladas. El reverso de la moneda muestra el escudo de armas de la República Democrática del Congo".

Buena adquisición


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo a los nenes les he dado las de Marvel y las de los Simpsons. También las Niue de Disney. De hecho la mayor ya me pregunta si ha salido alguna nueva de Disney para comprarla con lo que ahorra de su paga. Yo siempre le digo que valen 20€ y ya el resto se lo completo yo. Mejor eso a que se lo gaste en tonterías o juguetitos chorras.



La colección de Marvel ya hablamos de otro nivel jejejeje no se pueden quejar


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> La colección de Marvel ya hablamos de otro nivel jejejeje no se pueden quejar



De Disney tengo localizadas 6 de Mickey Mouse, 1 del tío Gilito, otra del Pato Donald y 1 del Rey León. No sé si habrá alguna más.


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

Hoy me ha llegado mi último capricho, una moneda de 1kg Libertad en alto relieve... 
Sencillamente espectacular, si me acuerdo os subo fotos más tarde


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Yo también la tengo. Yo sí le veo potencial de revalorización. Tirada corta y un tema interesante que le gusta a mucha gente. Te dejo algo más de información: "La primera moneda de la nueva serie "Vida Prehistórica" del Congo está dedicada al Tiranosaurio Rex. La moneda representa un T-Rex con su presa. Montañas, bosques y otros dos dinosaurios pueden verse en el fondo. Junto al T-Rex, se muestran las inscripciones "TYRANNOSAURUS REX", "68-66 MIO AÑOS AC" y el año de emisión 2020. El tema de la moneda está enmarcado en la serie "VIDA PREHISTÓRICA" así como en una línea de tiempo que indica las épocas prehistóricas Triásica, Jurásica y Cretácea. El Tiranosaurio Rex vagó por la tierra durante la época del Cretácico Superior. El carnívoro gigante, cuyo nombre significa "Rey de los Lagartos Tiranos", alcanzó una longitud corporal de hasta 13 metros y pesaba hasta 7 toneladas. El reverso de la moneda muestra el escudo de armas de la República Democrática del Congo".
> 
> Buena adquisición



Gracias por el aporte, compañero.
Una preguntita, sabes, por casualidad, de cuantas unidades constará la serie ?


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2020)

saludos metaleros, me apunto al hilo
Yo también tengo una hija , empece con animales y disneys varios hace unos años para meterle el gusanillo y actualmente ya estamos coleccionando con ella monedas tipo Nikola Tesla o la australiana most dangerous . Va creciendo y también van cambiando sus gustos.
Una de las que le empece la colección es la de zi:sin y le encantan



esperemos que no se dispare mucho la plata y podamos continuar todas las colecciones.


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> saludos metaleros, me apunto al hilo
> Yo también tengo una hija , empece con animales y disneys varios hace unos años para meterle el gusanillo y actualmente ya estamos coleccionando con ella monedas tipo Nikola Tesla o la australiana most dangerous . Va creciendo y también van cambiando sus gustos.
> Una de las que le empece la colección es la de zi:sin y le encantan
> Ver archivo adjunto 402503
> ...



Esa es la primera moneda?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, compañero.
> Una preguntita, sabes, por casualidad, de cuantas unidades constará la serie ?



Es una información que he buscado pero no he encontrado por ningún lado, pero por lo que yo intuyo es una colección que irá para largo, imagina la de "bichos que había por entonces. Harán me imagino de los más populares: raptor, cuello largo, alguno tipo pájaro, etc.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Esa es la primera moneda?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La primera es ésta:




Y la más valorada de la serie ésta:


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Esa es la primera moneda?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



no , empezó en 2017



interesante la prehistoric life
no esta en los proveedores que compro , en el andorrano no he comprado nunca
si la saca @necho igual la compro


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> La primera es ésta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 402513
> 
> ...



Que guapas!!! Es posible encontrar las otras?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Que guapas!!! Es posible encontrar las otras?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Con la cartera llena todo es posible jejejejeje. La que más te costará es la Scrofa Ghost que realmente es una variante de la Scrofa. La que ha puesto el forero no te costará encontrarla y las otras buscando tampoco aunque la primera de 2017 debe picar de precio.


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Que guapas!!! Es posible encontrar las otras?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



en ebay las encontrarás , pero con un sobre coste importante la de 2019
no me gusta recurrir a ebay , pero en algunas no he tenido mas remedio y sino , sera por colecciones

@Kilgore_1988 , eres rápido,,,


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (14 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Que guapas!!! Es posible encontrar las otras?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Y si prefieres comparlas en España (aunque a precio alto) aquí las tienes:

Coleccion ( ZI:SIN ) - Numismática Xaudar

Sólo te faltaría Scrofa Ghost (si la quisieras).

También comentar que en principio será una colección de 12 monedas


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Y si prefieres comparlas en España (aunque a precio alto) aquí las tienes:
> 
> Coleccion ( ZI:SIN ) - Numismática Xaudar
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> La "P" es la mint mark de la Perth Mint, que aparece en muchas kookas (no en todas).
> 
> En tu caso, si lleva el P100 supongo que es la de 1999, que conmemora el 100 aniversario de la mint. Si miras la kooka de 1999 en otros tamaños, verás que tiene la mint mark con P100 en lugar de solo la P.
> Ver archivo adjunto 401299



Gracias por la explicación. Me extrañaba que todas las imágenes que encontraba de ese año tenían el P100 y por eso me resultaba raro que fuera una Privy.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo a los nenes les he dado las de Marvel y las de los Simpsons. También las Niue de Disney. De hecho la mayor ya me pregunta si ha salido alguna nueva de Disney para comprarla con lo que ahorra de su paga. Yo siempre le digo que valen 20€ y ya el resto se lo completo yo. Mejor eso a que se lo gaste en tonterías o juguetitos chorras.



El mío mira cada semana cuanto se han revalorizado sus onzas.

Dice que vende su Spiderman cuando llegue a un millón de euros.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sashimi (14 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Este es el caso de otra moneda revalorizada, aunque ya salió con bastante premium de por sí, tirada de 15.000 unidades y como suele pasar la primera de una serie.
> Imposible encontrarla por debajo de 70e ahora mismo..



Yo me perdí La segunda y unos precios...


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo me perdí La segunda y unos precios...



De la segunda tengo 2 de 1oz, pero yo me perdí la primera y cogí 2 de la segunda por si podía cambiar una por otra


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado mi último capricho, una moneda de 1kg Libertad en alto relieve...
> Sencillamente espectacular, si me acuerdo os subo fotos más tarde



Aquí tenéis la foto


Pinchandola creo que he conseguido que se vea mejor


----------



## Malus (15 Ago 2020)

Me esta entrando el gusanillo sobre estos temas. Actualmente tengo muchas monedas de plata heredadas. Todo bolivares. 1 de 10, 3 de 5, algunas de 2, muchas de 1, muchas mas de 50 cts y todavia mas de 25 cts. Todas de circulacion(menos la de 10 que es la que mejor se ve conservada). Entiendo que las mas gastadas solo podre venderlas(en caso de querer) al peso. En cuanto a las mejor conservadas he visto por algunas paginas que tienen mas valor que el de la plata que contienen. En caso de querer venderlas, que me recomendais? 
Estaba pensando en vender las mas pequeñas para reinvertirlo en nuevas adquisiciones y empezar en el mundillo.
Gracias.


----------



## Visrul (15 Ago 2020)

Adjunto alguno de los hilos antiguos sobre varias de las monedas de onzas de plata de las que se pueden hacer colecciones. Todos, o casi todos, realizados por fff, forero con amplios conocimientos del tema y con toda una vida dedicada al coleccionismo, como alguno más que desgraciadamente ya no suelen aparecer por el foro debido a las derivas del mismo con los Trolls...

Espero que os sean de utilidad a los que queréis empezar.

Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras
Monedas con Premium II: Lunares
Monedas con Premium III: Britannias
Monedas con Premium IV: Koalas
Monedas con Premium V: Wildlife canadienses
Monedas con Premium VI: Pandas
Monedas con Premium VII: Kiwis
Monedas con Premium VIII: Onzas Africanas
Monedas con Premium X: Precolombinas
Monedas con Premium XI: Taku
Monedas con Premium XII: serie lunar Somalia.
Monedas con Premium XIX: Canguros

Nueva serie [Canada mint] Oso Polar 1.5oz
Monedas burbujeadas
Monedas con Premium: Cuba
Monedas sin Premium
Algunas monedas de plata interesantes


----------



## Lanx (15 Ago 2020)

Pillo sitio


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Ago 2020)

Visrul dijo:


> Adjunto alguno de los hilos antiguos sobre varias de las monedas de onzas de plata de las que se pueden hacer colecciones. Todos, o casi todos, realizados por fff, forero con amplios conocimientos del tema y con toda una vida dedicada al coleccionismo, como alguno más que desgraciadamente ya no suelen aparecer por el foro debido a las derivas del mismo con los Trolls...
> 
> Espero que os sean de utilidad a los que queréis empezar.
> 
> ...



A estos hilos era a los que me refería cuando le decía al compañero que abrió el hilo de que eso ya estaba inventado. Aunque bueno, también es verdad que han salido nuevas monedas / series por lo que tenemos que actualizarnos pero respetando en cierta manera el esquema que en su momento estableció el forero que los creó. Así creo que sería más fácil encontrarlos y enlazarlos. Si tengo un hueco crearía el de las de Marvel, Simpsons o de Disney. Pero vamos, que si alguien tiene más tiempo o prisa le cedo el sitio


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (15 Ago 2020)

Ahí va una de mis últimas adquisiciones, tan fea que me encanta.











Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (15 Ago 2020)

Y algunos pisapapeles para cuando hace viento






Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ahí va una de mis últimas adquisiciones, tan fea que me encanta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciertamente el reverso de esa mint sin la cheñora es de los mejores que hay (tengo un par de onzas de la "justice girl" y cuidan mucho el detalle)

Los pisapapeles también me gustan, de hecho ham puesto unos en gsbe de oferta que me tientan. Como dice el refrán "Moneda grande, ande o no ande"


----------



## Razkin (15 Ago 2020)

Buenas, yo pillé esta a necho. hablamos de agosto 2017. 187,90 euros. Muy escaso premium en ese momento y conocida por todo el mundilllo. Es también un buen pisapapeles como decís.








Pues ahora mismo son en goldsilver.be 653, 73 euros




Sin ninguna previsión especial. Tuve suerte con esta. Quizás es momento de soltarla.
Pero quiero ponerla de ejemplo de lo que podemos buscar o debatir en este hilo abierto por Daviot. Que recientes o nuevos lanzamientos cercamos al spot tienen buena pinta y pueden ser prometedores. Es la pregunta, entiendo...


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Buenas, yo pillé esta a necho. hablamos de agosto 2017. 187,90 euros. Muy escaso premium en ese momento y conocida por todo el mundilllo. Es también un buen pisapapeles como decís.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 403408
> 
> ...



Joder, eso sí que es una buena revalorización y lo demás son tonterías


----------



## Daviot (15 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Buenas, yo pillé esta a necho. hablamos de agosto 2017. 187,90 euros. Muy escaso premium en ese momento y conocida por todo el mundilllo. Es también un buen pisapapeles como decís.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 403408
> 
> ...



Felicidades, eso se llama dar en el clavo. Y de eso se trata de tener buen ojo en el momento que salen y soltarlas cuando están en su punto a!gido. 2 o 3 años y rentabilidad excelente.

Es increíble como se han revalorizado muchas monedas de la serie Queen's Beasts y eso que hablamos de las que son Brilliant Uncirculated que ni siquiera hay datos de tirada ya que en principio es ilimitada. Luego tenemos las Proof con unas tiradas muy reducidas que también pueden dar alegrías de aquí a unos años.

Además tenemos que tener en cuenta el Brexit que cuando se formalice y UK deje de ser parte de Europa tendrá impuestos de aduanas y será más difícil conseguir estas monedas.


----------



## Malus (16 Ago 2020)

De la serie black flag, para quien la siga, cual seria un buen precio de compra? Tanto de la Queen's Anne vomo la Royal Fortune? La tercera sera para el 2021 no?


----------



## Razkin (16 Ago 2020)

Estas pueden ser una apuesta. Son las 2 primeras Germania. Con la 2019 ya se va algo tarde, escasea, ya solo se ve por tiendas de USA y venta en ebay. No he mirado a conciencia, quizás se encuentre en alguna tienda europea. La 2020 por ejemplo en Germania 2020 Silver 1 OZ Ounce 5 Mark. No he rastreado mucho. 

Cuando salen van con algo más de premium que otras. unos 10 euros. Se pillaban en coininvest (uno de losdistribuidores de Germania Mint. Yo cogí una de cada pero ya aparecen como agotadas), pero me suena que pasaron por el Dorado y alguna tienda nacional tipo andorrano, dracma,...
¿porque pagar 40 euros por una Germania y no 30 por una Britania (por poner ejemplo de Bullion)?. Pues a mi me sorprende la tirada de 25.000 unds. Y pienso en la cantidad de aficionados coleccionistas que hay en Alemania y que no dudo les picará el digamos "patriotismo" de su moneda. (joder, si se vuelven locos con esas mierdas de monedas de 5 euros de cobre-níquel y el anillo de polímero, con tiradas de 2.000.000) . A eso le unimos resto mundo y con 25.000 (si es que verdaderamente no reeditan) la cosa va de agotarse y revalorizarse.
En capsula y certificado.

Tambien las tienen en proof y en 1 kilo, pero en tiradas tan limitadas como caras. Y otras con colorines y demás.

Y una serie que llaman alegorías pero también demasiado premium para mi gusto (aunque igual me equivoco). 






Especificaciones en coininvest:

*Especificaciones*

*País: *Alemania
*Peso1: *31.1035g
*Series: *Germania
*Casa de la Moneda: *Germania Mint
*Número de monedas emitidas: *25.000
*Pureza: *999.9/1000
*Diámetro, mm: *38.64
*Valor nominal: *5
*Moneda: *Marco Alemán
*Número de producto:* 20808


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Estas pueden ser una apuesta. Son las 2 primeras Germania. Con la 2019 ya se va algo tarde, escasea, ya solo se ve por tiendas de USA y venta en ebay. No he mirado a conciencia, quizás se encuentre en alguna tienda europea. La 2020 por ejemplo en Germania 2020 Silver 1 OZ Ounce 5 Mark. No he rastreado mucho.
> 
> Cuando salen van con algo más de premium que otras. unos 10 euros. Se pillaban en coininvest (uno de losdistribuidores de Germania Mint. Yo cogí una de cada pero ya aparecen como agotadas), pero me suena que pasaron por el Dorado y alguna tienda nacional tipo andorrano, dracma,...
> ¿porque pagar 40 euros por una Germania y no 30 por una Britania (por poner ejemplo de Bullion)?. Pues a mi me sorprende la tirada de 25.000 unds. Y pienso en la cantidad de aficionados coleccionistas que hay en Alemania y que no dudo les picará el digamos "patriotismo" de su moneda. (joder, si se vuelven locos con esas mierdas de monedas de 5 euros de cobre-níquel y el anillo de polímero, con tiradas de 2.000.000) . A eso le unimos resto mundo y con 25.000 (si es que verdaderamente no reeditan) la cosa va de agotarse y revalorizarse.
> ...



Son preciosas si


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Estas pueden ser una apuesta. Son las 2 primeras Germania. Con la 2019 ya se va algo tarde, escasea, ya solo se ve por tiendas de USA y venta en ebay. No he mirado a conciencia, quizás se encuentre en alguna tienda europea. La 2020 por ejemplo en Germania 2020 Silver 1 OZ Ounce 5 Mark. No he rastreado mucho.
> 
> Cuando salen van con algo más de premium que otras. unos 10 euros. Se pillaban en coininvest (uno de losdistribuidores de Germania Mint. Yo cogí una de cada pero ya aparecen como agotadas), pero me suena que pasaron por el Dorado y alguna tienda nacional tipo andorrano, dracma,...
> ¿porque pagar 40 euros por una Germania y no 30 por una Britania (por poner ejemplo de Bullion)?. Pues a mi me sorprende la tirada de 25.000 unds. Y pienso en la cantidad de aficionados



Yo también les vi potencial, de hecho compré 12 en goldsilver que aún tenían por 42'70 (me gusta dejar 1 ud por si alguien la busca por colección con una le vale). El formato proof lo vi en su día por 90 y me parecía caro, pero es que ahora se vende por 150.. una barbaridad vamos

Envidia sana de los alemanes, por haber hecho una mint en condiciones y con diseños de calidad.

Edito: en wallapop venden la primera de la serie por 43€, muy buen precio.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

Malus dijo:


> De la serie black flag, para quien la siga, cual seria un buen precio de compra? Tanto de la Queen's Anne vomo la Royal Fortune? La tercera sera para el 2021 no?



La tercera la espero yo para noviembre de este año, el ritmo de estas dos primeras ha sido de 6 meses entre ambas, pero ya veremos.
Hace poco puse en el hilo de compra venta el anuncio de que buscaba la primera, me ofrecieron las dos primeras por 140 y solo la primera por 79 (creo recordar). Es una oferta mejorable, pero por debajo de 100e las dos creo que olvídate.. (la segunda ya salió rondando los 40e)


----------



## Malus (16 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> La tercera la espero yo para noviembre de este año, el ritmo de estas dos primeras ha sido de 6 meses entre ambas, pero ya veremos.
> Hace poco puse en el hilo de compra venta el anuncio de que buscaba la primera, me ofrecieron las dos primeras por 140 y solo la primera por 79 (creo recordar). Es una oferta mejorable, pero por debajo de 100e las dos creo que olvídate.. (la segunda ya salió rondando los 40e)



Gracias.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Para mi en cuanto a bullion de plata que tiene posibilidades de pelotear con el diría que,:
Marvel, buena temática y cuidada acuñación. Temática muy para USA y todo occidente. 
La mint Sur Coreana y sus guerreros, temática muy buena para un gran mercado Asiático, acuñación exquisita, la mejor en estos momentos, son joyas a nivel de acuñación de Tiffany's.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (16 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Para mi en cuanto a bullion de plata que tiene posibilidades de pelotear con el diría que,:
> Marvel, buena temática y cuidada acuñación. Temática muy para USA y todo occidente.
> La mint Sur Coreana y sus guerreros, temática muy buena para un gran mercado Asiático, acuñación exquisita, la mejor en estos momentos, son joyas a nivel de acuñación de Tiffany's.



¿Te refieres a la colección Chiwoo Cheonwang? ¿Cuántas monedas son de momento?


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la colección Chiwoo Cheonwang? ¿Cuántas monedas son de momento?



Han caído en mis manos un par de ellas, tienen un auténtico nivelazo de acuñación, desconozco de cuántas será toda la serie, mi hija que es muy friki de todo este tipo de bullion seguro lo conocerá, ella me las regalo.


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Ago 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la colección Chiwoo Cheonwang? ¿Cuántas monedas son de momento?



Datan del 2016/2017 si mal no estoy. Yo he comprado solo la de los últimos dos años que son las que he podido pillar baratas (24 - 26€)


----------



## Forcopula (17 Ago 2020)

Este es otro ejemplo de moneda que se ha revalorizado, es la segunda de la serie








Ciertamente es muy bonita, aunque me quedo con la primera (el león). De hecho estoy haciendo la colección por disfrute personal. Las versiones en oro han duplicado precio (la de mayor revalorización fue el león), debido a la tirada tan limitada principalmente. Tirada de 15.000 uds en plata y 100 en oro creo.


----------



## Malus (17 Ago 2020)

Para tener una referencia sobre precios para estas monedas coleccionables, que páginas soleis consultar?


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

Malus dijo:


> Para tener una referencia sobre precios para estas monedas coleccionables, que páginas soléis consultar?



Tu mismo. Puedes entrar en internet con la descripción de la moneda y encontrarás montón de tiendas para comparar los precios. Solo tener en cuenta los gastos de envío. En ebay también puedes echar vistazo si escasea por tiendas. Y si has seguido este hilo, ya habrás leído algunos nombres de tiendas que todos conocemos: El dorado coins, coininvest, goldsilver.be, andorrano, etc.


----------



## Malus (17 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Tu mismo. Puedes entrar en internet con la descripción de la moneda y encontrarás montón de tiendas para comparar los precios. Solo tener en cuenta los gastos de envío. En ebay también puedes echar vistazo si escasea por tiendas. Y si has seguido este hilo, ya habrás leído algunos nombres de tiendas que todos conocemos: El dorado coins, coininvest, goldsilver.be, andorrano, etc.



Ok, gracias.


----------



## skipyy (17 Ago 2020)

Que os parece esta moneda, ha salido cara, tirada de 13500 unidades, de Tuvalu, la primera de la serie Dioses del Olimpo.


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

Es sorprendente también la revalorización de las monedas griegas de 200 euros con personajes de su historia (Aristóteles, Demócrito, Hipócrates. etc) muy similares al soberano en cuanto a pesos y gramos de oro de puro y que valían solo algo más. Ahora mismo tienes las últimas por 500 euros y un soberano nuevo te viene a costar 420 euros (hablo de nuevos en tienda)
Pues bien el Aristóteles de 2013 dificilmente lo encuentras por menos de 2.400 euros. y Arquímedes de 2015 unos 1.500. Y asi van bajando hasta años actuales. 
No hay duda de que han sido mejor inversión que un soberano. Y mas divertidas que el aburrido de siempre. Pena no darme cuenta entonces. Aún me pica y estoy por entrar a alguna de las últimas aunque es más que seguro que no se revalorizarán como las primeras.

En esto hay buscar, tener olfato, tener suerte, y soltarlas al cabo de 2-3-4 años. No esperar más creyendo que siempre van a tirar para arriba. Eso solo ocurre en muy raras ocasiones. Y con lo que sacas buscar una nueva inversión.

Claro, ya veis, también la tirada de 1.000.

Os paso una ejemplo de tienda que podéis descubrir en foto. (Solo a modo de ejemplo, que a mi no comisiona ninguna tienda, je, je)..





Y también tienen sus versiones en 1 oz. plata con muy buenas revalorizaciones de la primeras monedas.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Ago 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Que os parece esta moneda, ha salido cara, tirada de 13500 unidades, de Tuvalu, la primera de la serie Dioses del Olimpo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 405179



Me parece muy cara para ser de una onza.. pero tengo mal ojo para estos casos, posiblemente suba. No me parece especialmente bonita, pero es verdad que los acabados parecen buenos... No sé qué pensar sobre su potencial.


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Que os parece esta moneda, ha salido cara, tirada de 13500 unidades, de Tuvalu, la primera de la serie Dioses del Olimpo.



yo no la veo especial. El tema de los dioses griegos ha salido en tantas series. Y además el cansino jeto de la reina. detrás,....
No acabo de verlo.... es solo una opinión, que me he equivocado muchas veces.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2020)

Hola mis queridos amigos, ¿0s acordáis que os dije que pondría este precioso dragón proof (del cual adjunto foto) cuando me llegara ? Pues como lo prometido es deuda tengo noticias frescas que comunicaros.












ME CAGO EN LA SOTA DE BASTOS Y EN LA MADRE QUE PARIÓ A LOS DE GOLDSILVER.

LOS MATO......LOS MATO !!!!!!










Después de hecha y pagada la compra el 8 de agosto van hoy y me dicen que ya NO LO TIENEN.

*Dear customer,


We don't have the product " Perth Mint 2012 $100 Year of the Dragon 1 oz gold Proof NGC MS69 ULTRA CAMEO Box + Coa " anymore.
We'll have to make a refund. Sorry for the inconvenience.


On what bank account can we send the funds?

Regards,
Paul
Customer service 




*


----------



## skipyy (27 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hola mis queridos amigos, ¿0s acordáis que os dije que pondría este precioso dragón proof (del cual adjunto foto) cuando me llegara ? Pues como lo prometido es deuda tengo noticias frescas que comunicaros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho compañero, creer que ya se es poseedor de semejante tesoro y que te envíen ese mensaje, frustrante se queda corto.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Lo siento mucho compañero, creer que ya se es poseedor de semejante tesoro y que te envíen ese mensaje, frustrante se queda corto.




Sí es increible el grado de ineptitud de esta gente ¿ como pueden vender algo que no tienen y tener la cara de decírtelo 20 días mas tarde ?


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Ago 2020)

Sabeis la tirada de las queen's beasts?


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Sabeis la tirada de las queen's beasts?



Cuales las bullion o las proof ?


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Cuales las bullion o las proof ?



las bullion. no lo encuentro y me parece un dato interesante...


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> las bullion. no lo encuentro y me parece un dato interesante...



No las encuentras porque son de tirada ilimitada. Vamos, si quieren hasta que se cansen.


----------



## Muttley (27 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hola mis queridos amigos, ¿0s acordáis que os dije que pondría este precioso dragón proof (del cual adjunto foto) cuando me llegara ? Pues como lo prometido es deuda tengo noticias frescas que comunicaros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho.
Me hubiera encantado que esa moneda se hubiera quedado en el foro.
Si te acuerdas @putabolsa comentó que algunos la habíamos dejado pasar.
Resulta que fue en parte por la poca credibilidad que había demostrado Goldsilver.be para con alguno de nosotros después de años de “no fallar”. 

En mi caso particular, adquirí precisamente esa misma hace unos meses en PF70. 
Esta la tengo en BU y me apetecía tenerla en proof “perfecta” e hice la compra normal, quedando el stock en cero.
Resulta que lo que me llegó no fue eso, fue otra “similar”, figurando en factura la lunar.
Afortunadamente, esa otra “similar” que me llegó era incluso más exclusiva y más cara, también gradada en PF70. 
Me ofrecieron el reembolso o el cambio a pelo.
Evidentemente tomé el cambio a pelo.

Lo dicho, putadón.
Es una moneda que luce en cualquier colección.
Realmente impresionante.
Ánimo que seguro habrá más opciones para esta o para otras. 




mr_nobody dijo:


> las bullion. no lo encuentro y me parece un dato interesante...



En este mensaje del post Oro y plata oficial pongo una tabla con las tiradas queen beasts de oro, plata y platino bullion.
Son ilimitadas* en el año de lanzamiento.*
Esto significa que una vez pasado el año NO pueden hacer más y tienen que tirar de stock...hasta que se acaba.
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
Las oro proofs de 1oz ya están muy medidas, entre las 400 y las 500.
Y la primera del león en 1000.


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2020)

Interesante video de un youtuber estadounidense hablando de una carta que le envía un español llamado Rafael y donde cuenta los problemas que tenemos en España para comprar plata y oro.

Anda que si le mando yo una contando lo que nos pasa con goldsilver le da un patatús.


----------



## escabel (28 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> yo no la veo especial. El tema de los dioses griegos ha salido en tantas series. Y además el cansino jeto de la reina. detrás,....
> No acabo de verlo.... es solo una opinión, que me he equivocado muchas veces.



Además esta el tema de Dioses del Olimpo en una moneda de Tuvalu... 

Quizás estoy diciendo una tontería, soy nuevo en el tema de las monedas de inversión, estoy empezando a mirarlas. Pero a mi me parece mucho más apetecible una moneda relacionada con el país emisor. La griega con sus personajes históricos, por ejemplo, me parece perfecta.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Ago 2020)

Un par de preguntas sobre esta moneda ,lingote ,o lo que sea.











Australien Rectangular Dragon 2020 1 oz Gold 


Ausgabe:Rectangular DragonAusgabeland:AustralienHersteller:Perth MintNominalwert:100 DollarsJahr:2020Gewicht (brutto):31,10 GrammGewicht (fein):31,10 GrammFeingehalt:9999/1000Material:GoldDurchmesser:41,60 x 24,60 mmAuflage:8.888 StückErhaltung:PrägefrischVerpackung:OriginalkapselArtikel #:1000441

La tirada es de 8.888 piezas y no me cuadra que siendo de las de menos tirada de la serie sea a la vez la mas barata o casi.

Otra cosa es que en otras webs hablan de ttirada de 20 y pico mil aunque la mayoría ponen esas 8888 ,vaya número, ¿de cual te fías?.


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Un par de preguntas sobre esta moneda ,lingote ,o lo que sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalmente las monedas cuando salen al mercado suelen ser más baratas, después de que se agotan o quedan pocas empiezan a subir de precio.

En esta colección la PerthMint ha hecho algo poco habitual. Normalmente la primera moneda suele ser la de menos tirada pero esta vez no ha sido así ya que el Dragón rectangular del 2018 tiene una tirada de 25.000 monedas. Después ha sacado el de 2019 con 20.000 unidades de tirada y este año con la tercera moneda ha hecho algo poco habitual reducir la tirada en vez de subirla y sólo ha emitido 8.888.

Cuando el mercado o los coleccionistas se vayan dando cuenta de esto pienso que su valor subirá rápidamente.

En Apmex viene la tirada de cada una.

https://www.apmex.com/product/162353/2018-australia-1-oz-gold-dragon-bu

https://www.apmex.com/product/185639/2019-australia-1-oz-gold-dragon-bu

https://www.apmex.com/product/210218/2020-australia-1-oz-gold-dragon-bu


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2020)

comprada la prehistoric life 2020
a quien le interese , el dorado coins la tiene en existencias

saludos


----------



## Lanx (1 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> comprada la prehistoric life 2020
> a quien le interese , el dorado coins la tiene en existencias
> 
> saludos



Yo la compré en el Andorrano, es muy chula. Hoy, después de más de dos semanas al fin la han enviado.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Sep 2020)

Ya lo he comentado en el otro hilo, no iba a comprar más plata, pero han caído tres prehistoric, y por que no deja comprar más.


----------



## Daviot (1 Sep 2020)

Acaban de sacar las monedas del signo lunar chino buey en la colección inglesa y en la australiana. Mis condolencias a los afectados.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Voy a inaugurar el hilo comentando unas monedas que pienso que pueden ser interesantes en un futuro:
> 
> Se trata de la colección "Celestial Animals" de Niue fabricadas por New Zealand Mint con una tirada de sólo 10.000 unidades. Representa a los 5 animales del Feng Shui: Green Dragon, White Tiger, Red Phoenix, Yellow Snake y Black Turtle.
> 
> ...



Buena pinta...


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Acaban de sacar las monedas del signo lunar chino buey en la colección inglesa y en la australiana. Mis condolencias a los afectados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calendario Lunar está bastante quemado ya la temática, además de que no se están superando en acuñación, la mint sur coreana les está mojando la oreja a los "P"


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> comprada la prehistoric life 2020
> a quien le interese , el dorado coins la tiene en existencias
> 
> saludos



No suelo comprar con premium crees q se revaloriza mucho?


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No suelo comprar con premium crees q se revaloriza mucho?



tiene buena pinta esta colección , la primera me ha gustado , el tiempo dirá


----------



## Forcopula (1 Sep 2020)

Las del año lunar están muy trilladas si, esta es la que mas me ha gustado de las últimas, aunque desconozco la mint.


----------



## Daviot (1 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Calendario Lunar está bastante quemado ya la temática, además de que no se están superando en acuñación, la mint sur coreana les está mojando la oreja a los "P"



Creo que la colección inglesa sobre el horóscopo chino es un desastre. Monedas muy feas, la verdad, bajo mi punto de vista. No sé que pensáis.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Sep 2020)

Buenas, no tengo npi del tema este de las monedas y me surgen un par de dudas a la hora de venderlas:

1. ¿ Se venden a las tiendas originales, hay alguna bolsa de mercado o directamente hay que buscar a particulares que las quieran ?

2. Tema impuestos, como se pagan las plusvalias si es que se pagan.

Gracias y buen foro


----------



## Silver94 (1 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No suelo comprar con premium crees q se revaloriza mucho?



Esta mañana estaba a 39 euros y ya está a 42 en la misma web. Ya se ha revalorizado XD


----------



## Jacda (1 Sep 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba a 39 euros y ya está a 42 en la misma web. Ya se ha revalorizado XD



Ya no quedan...


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Acaban de sacar las monedas del signo lunar chino buey en la colección inglesa y en la australiana. Mis condolencias a los afectados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me molan esas dos lunares 



Forcopula dijo:


> Las del año lunar están muy trilladas si, esta es la que mas me ha gustado de las últimas, aunque desconozco la mint.



En cambio esta no que parece al Sensei Splinter


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Sep 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba a 39 euros y ya está a 42 en la misma web. Ya se ha revalorizado XD





Jacda dijo:


> Ya no quedan...



La leche! Y mira que les había echado también el ojo y se acabaron en menos de un día


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí es increible el grado de ineptitud de esta gente ¿ como pueden vender algo que no tienen y tener la cara de decírtelo 20 días mas tarde ?



Dudo que sea ineptitud algo que ya están haciendo sistemáticamente.


----------



## Daviot (2 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Dudo que sea ineptitud algo que ya están haciendo sistemáticamente.



Así es. Todavía estoy enviándoles emails pidiéndoles explicaciones en los que les recuerdo que igual que yo tengo la obligación de pagar los pedidos efectuados ellos también deben respetar lo acordado, a lo que contestan tarde, cuando quieren y diciendo prácticamente que ellos hacen lo que les apetezca.

Llamarles sinvergüenzas es poco.


----------



## Erzam (2 Sep 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba a 39 euros y ya está a 42 en la misma web. Ya se ha revalorizado XD



A 37.90 € las compre yo. Si que se están revalorizando .


----------



## Lanx (2 Sep 2020)

Estoy empezando en este tema y aún no tengo mucha idea, estoy mirando tiendas varias aquí citadas pero no me llaman mucho la atención las monedas que veo. ¿Que tal esta? Y no sale la careto de la reina.


----------



## Tichy (2 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que la colección inglesa sobre el horóscopo chino es un desastre. Monedas muy feas, la verdad, bajo mi punto de vista. No sé que pensáis.



Para mi gusto personal las lunares UK han ido empeorando. La primera, el caballo, no estaba mal. De hecho es la única de la que compré más de una. Las siguientes pseé, pero tenían un pase. Ya la del perro me pareció una mala broma, confirmada con las siguientes. Eso sí, la calidad de la mint, se nota.

En lo que estoy completamente de acuerdo es en la sobreexplotación de los motivos lunares chinos. Ojo también con los emisores. Con las de UK y Australia no va a haber problema, pero con las de países de coña emitidas de forma privada, puede pasar como con la serie de Somalilandia, que se quedó colgada en el 2017 habiendo emitido solo 8 monedas.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2020)

Más paco no pueden ser esas nubes.
Ni los simpsoms


----------



## Razkin (2 Sep 2020)

Lanx dijo:


> Estoy empezando en este tema y aún no tengo mucha idea, estoy mirando tiendas varias aquí citadas pero no me llaman mucho la atención las monedas que veo. ¿Que tal esta? Y no sale la careto de la reina.
> Ver archivo adjunto 419786



La moneda está guapa, pero es que la temática de animales está tan trillada que no es tan fácil que enganchen (aunque ya hemos visto que las Big Five de Sudáfrica están funcionando). Me parece que nuevas temáticas de imagen actual o popular están tirando mas fuerte. me refiero a series como las Marvel o los Simpson, los barcos serie Black Flag. ¿habeis visto a cuanto está el Spiderman, el donuts de los Simpson? La moneda o serie debe requerir temática que tenga tirón, tirada no muy alta, no demasiado premium y por supuesto, belleza y calidad.


----------



## Daviot (2 Sep 2020)

Lanx dijo:


> Estoy empezando en este tema y aún no tengo mucha idea, estoy mirando tiendas varias aquí citadas pero no me llaman mucho la atención las monedas que veo. ¿Que tal esta? Y no sale la careto de la reina.
> Ver archivo adjunto 419786



Como dicen esas nubes parecen sacadas de los Simpsons pero el resto de la moneda está bien. Esta es la segunda moneda de la colección Vida salvaje del mundo con lo cual creo que puede dar bastante juego, vamos que no es como otras series dedicadas a un sólo animal.

La colección o serie aunque es respaldada por la República Democrática del Congo está fabricada por la prestigiosa Geiger Mint.
La tirada es de 30.000 monedas.

La primera moneda de esta colección fue la Jirafa que creo que a día de hoy todavía quedan algunos ejemplares a la venta y que también tuvo una tirada de 30.000 monedas que no es mucho. De esta tengo yo algunas monedas y doy fe de la buena calidad de la moneda.


----------



## Jacda (3 Sep 2020)

Congo 2020 Prehistoric Life - Tyrannosaurus Rex disponible en El dorado coins y en EMK.

Saludos 
Jac


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Sep 2020)

Jacda dijo:


> Congo 2020 Prehistoric Life - Tyrannosaurus Rex disponible en El dorado coins y en EMK.
> 
> Saludos
> Jac



Por que le estais dando bombo ha esta moneda? Saludos!


----------



## Jacda (3 Sep 2020)

No bombo, es que habia varios foreros interesados y estaba agotada, por eso he informado. La tirada es corta y no debe estar muy disponible.

Saludos
Jac


----------



## skipyy (4 Sep 2020)

Estoy buscando las tiradas de los Elefantes de Somalia de 1 onza de oro pero no encuentro información. 

A ver si alguien pudiera iluminarme al respecto.


----------



## Forcopula (4 Sep 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Estoy buscando las tiradas de los Elefantes de Somalia de 1 onza de oro pero no encuentro información.
> 
> A ver si alguien pudiera iluminarme al respecto.



Sin límite, salvo los que tienen "privy mark" que por lo que he visto las tiradas suelen rondar las 100 monedas

La de este año me parece muy bonita por cierto.


----------



## skipyy (4 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Sin límite, salvo los que tienen "privy mark" que por lo que he visto las tiradas suelen rondar las 100 monedas
> 
> La de este año me parece muy bonita por cierto.



Es que creo que pasó como las de plata, que las primeras emisiones fueron más cortas, porque mirando en gold.de salvo los años 2020 y 2021 todas tienen bastante sobre precio.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Es que creo que pasó como las de plata, que las primeras emisiones fueron más cortas, porque mirando en gold.de salvo los años 2020 y 2021 todas tienen bastante sobre precio.



Es como dice el compañero @Forcopula, las ultimas añadas al menos, son ilimitadas. Empezaron a hacerla en oro en 2010 aunque no de 1 oz, creo que la de 1 oz de oro empezó a salir el 2013 pero no hay datos de tirada de esos primeros años.

Si te gusta puedes comenzar la serie del Leopardo que también ha sacado este país empezando en 2018 y esta si tiene tiradas limitadas de la moneda de sólo 1000 unidades tanto en 2018 como en 2019 y en 2020. Claro que la del 2018 que es la primera de la serie a saber si se puede encontar.

2018





2019





2020


----------



## skipyy (5 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Es como dice el compañero @Forcopula, las ultimas añadas al menos, son ilimitadas. Empezaron a hacerla en oro en 2010 aunque no de 1 oz, creo que la de 1 oz de oro empezó a salir el 2013 pero no hay datos de tirada de esos primeros años.
> 
> Si te gusta puedes comenzar la serie del Leopardo que también ha sacado este país empezando en 2018 y esta si tiene tiradas limitadas de la moneda de sólo 1000 unidades tanto en 2018 como en 2019 y en 2020. Claro que la del 2018 que es la primera de la serie a saber si se puede encontar.
> 
> ...



Según la información que he encontrado, empezó en 2010 las onzas de oro y en 2015 en fracciones más pequeñas, de tirada no he encontrado información.


----------



## Hoju (6 Sep 2020)

Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo y a penas tengo 30 os de plata.

Quería preguntar a ver si alguno me ayuda ,yo compro en apmex y he visto que hay algunas monedas q se pueden comprar selladas con un plástico que pone (mintdirect) supongo para garantizar qbes original y poder venderla más fácil luego...esto merece la pena?
Que diferencia hay entre una moneda BU y una proof?
Me Recomendarías pagar ese sobreprecio?


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Soy nuevo y a penas tengo 30 os de plata.
> 
> Quería preguntar a ver si alguno me ayuda ,yo compro en apmex y he visto que hay algunas monedas q se pueden comprar selladas con un plástico que pone (mintdirect) supongo para garantizar qbes original y poder venderla más fácil luego...esto merece la pena?
> ...



No te sale muy caro?
En bullion pagas el valor de la plata mas o menos mas el pequeño porcentaje que se lleva el intermediario por venderla.
En las proff y premium pagas aparte colección y tienen un valor mucho superior.
Sobre pagar un sobreprecio eso ya es una cosa personal, si te gusta coleccionar o te gusta una moneda en especial. Suelen revalorizarse o no..
Hay monedas muy revalorizadas como las beats de la reina o el spiderman de marvel.

Saludos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No te sale muy caro?
> En bullion pagas el valor de la plata mas o menos mas el pequeño porcentaje que se lleva el intermediario por venderla.
> En las proff y premium pagas aparte colección y tienen un valor mucho superior.
> Sobre pagar un sobreprecio eso ya es una cosa personal, si te gusta coleccionar o te gusta una moneda en especial. Suelen revalorizarse o no..
> ...



Lo mismo pregunto. Si no le sale muy caro a no ser que viva en USA o Canadá que no cobran gastos de envío. Porque para Europa clavan 50$ + 0,25$/oz para seguro y manipulación. Y luego aquí el correspondiente IVA + la mordida de aduanas por hacerte el favor.... Vamos, que ya tiene que comprar cantidad o interesarle bastante la moneda para que compense. Esto lo sé porque en su momento me interesaba una moneda que solo tenían ellos a buen precio pero tras hacer números pasé por el aro y pagué el premium que cobraban por ella en Europa. Ni siquiera metiendo otras monedas para amortiguar los gastos de envío porque el clave mortal está es en la aduana


----------



## Hoju (6 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No te sale muy caro?
> En bullion pagas el valor de la plata mas o menos mas el pequeño porcentaje que se lleva el intermediario por venderla.
> En las proff y premium pagas aparte colección y tienen un valor mucho superior.
> Sobre pagar un sobreprecio eso ya es una cosa personal, si te gusta coleccionar o te gusta una moneda en especial. Suelen revalorizarse o no..
> ...



Al revés, vivo en Dominicana y es el único sitio que puedo conseguirlas, el envío me sale gratis a un almacén de miami y traerlo a Dominicana me sale 4$ de envío por medio kg, así que aceptable... 
Eso si en plata debo enviar paquetes de menos de 200$ para que aduana no me haga pagar un sobreprecio. 
No me ha quedado muy claro.... ¿Todas las monedas proof son de colección? Yo he visto que siempre vienen en una caja de madera..., ¿aunque viniera sola también es moneda proof? 

Que significa BU en la moneda? 

Respecto a las colecciones he visto la de Corea de chimwoo que me parece preciosa, pero no son monedas son "round.." no se si esto afecta, entiendo que son como medallas..


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> No me ha quedado muy claro.... ¿Todas las monedas proof son de colección? Yo he visto que siempre vienen en una caja de madera..., ¿aunque viniera sola también es moneda proof?
> 
> Que significa BU en la moneda?
> 
> Respecto a las colecciones he visto la de Corea de chimwoo que me parece preciosa, pero no son monedas son "round.." no se si esto afecta, entiendo que son como medallas..



Las monedas proof son versiones de las Bullion (abreviatura BU), con tirada mucho más limitada y ciertas diferencias en los acabados (acabado espejo por lo general, pero también puede ser antique finish, high relief..)
Es decir lo único que cambia es la tirada y la apariencia. Debido a esta tirada más limitada suelen ser para coleccionistas y las suele acompañar, aparte de la caja o el estuche que mencionas, un certificado con el número de moneda dentro del total fabricadas (también hay bullion que tiene este certificado, pero son tiradas cortas y no es lo normal).

Si te decides a comprar alguna moneda proof es importante que esta la conserves en las mejores condiciones posibles y no pierdas el certificado, lo que da auténtico valor a muchas monedas es su estado de de conservación.


----------



## Hoju (6 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las monedas proof son versiones de las Bullion (abreviatura BU), con tirada mucho más limitada y ciertas diferencias en los acabados (acabado espejo por lo general, pero también puede ser antique finish, high relief..)
> Es decir lo único que cambia es la tirada y la apariencia. Debido a esta tirada más limitada suelen ser para coleccionistas y las suele acompañar, aparte de la caja o el estuche que mencionas, un certificado con el número de moneda dentro del total fabricadas (también hay bullion que tiene este certificado, pero son tiradas cortas y no es lo normal).
> 
> Si te decides a comprar alguna moneda proof es importante que esta la conserves en las mejores condiciones posibles y no pierdas el certificado, lo que da auténtico valor a muchas monedas es su estado de de conservación.



Muchas Gracias!!! Y que opinas de las monedas "round" en lugar de la coin, son medallas ? tienen el mismo valor que una moneda o se valora menos?


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Muchas Gracias!!! Y que opinas de las monedas "round" en lugar de la coin, son medallas ? tienen el mismo valor que una moneda o se valora menos?



La diferencia entre las medallas y las monedas es que unas tienen valor facial y otras no, dicho esto nunca miro si lo que voy a comprar es una cosa u otra, aunque aquí en Europa las "rounds" o medallas tienen impuestos adicionales.

Fíjate en la cantidad de plata que traen, que al final es lo importante y de lo que se trata.


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Al revés, vivo en Dominicana y es el único sitio que puedo conseguirlas, el envío me sale gratis a un almacén de miami y traerlo a Dominicana me sale 4$ de envío por medio kg, así que aceptable...
> Eso si en plata debo enviar paquetes de menos de 200$ para que aduana no me haga pagar un sobreprecio.
> No me ha quedado muy claro.... ¿Todas las monedas proof son de colección? Yo he visto que siempre vienen en una caja de madera..., ¿aunque viniera sola también es moneda proof?
> 
> ...



Pues que sepas que eres un privilegiado por poder comprar en Apmex. Mira a ver también si puedes comprar en SDBullion que también tienen un buen catálogo de monedas.

Lo de BU significa Brilliant Uncirculated que traducido sería brillante sin circular. Es decir recién salida de la Mint. Lo digo porque hay monedas bullion que pueden no estar en estado BU.

Las monedas que mencionas de Corea del Sur en teoría si son round o medallas pero las fabrica KOMSCO que es la casa oficial de moneda de Corea del Sur por lo que yo no las consideraría como rounds que son hechas por empresas privadas.

En realidad un Krugerrand de oro ( no el de plata, cuidado ) también es en teoría un round o medalla ya que no lleva valor facial pero no se considera como tal ya que lo emite la casa de moneda de Sudáfrica.


----------



## Hoju (6 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues que sepas que eres un privilegiado por poder comprar en Apmex. Mira a ver también si puedes comprar en SDBullion que también tienen un buen catálogo de monedas.
> 
> Lo de BU significa Brilliant Uncirculated que traducido sería brillante sin circular. Es decir recién salida de la Mint. Lo digo porque hay monedas bullion que pueden no estar en estado BU.
> 
> ...



Gracias,la verdad es que estoy contento pero tengo que comprar en paquetes de 200$ máximo, porque sino tengo que pagar un 18% adicional de iva al entrar en dominicana.

No entendía lo de BU porque según yo todas las monedas que compras son uncirculated.

Otra cosa que me gusta de apmex es que el iva es menor q en España creo...

Las colecciones nuevas que salen como os enteráis?entrando en la web de la mina continuamente? Hay alguna web que avise?


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Gracias,la verdad es que estoy contento pero tengo que comprar en paquetes de 200$ máximo, porque sino tengo que pagar un 18% adicional de iva al entrar en dominicana.
> 
> No entendía lo de BU porque según yo todas las monedas que compras son uncirculated.
> 
> ...



Hay ciertas monedas de inversión como las de 20 francos de la unidad latina, napoleones, gallo frances,etc y varias mejicanas como la de 50 pesos mejicanos que aunque son monedas de inversión su grado no es BU porque ya están circuladas. Normalmente BU, brillantes sin circular sólo se consideran las recién salidas del año en curso.

Creo que no hay impuestos sobre la plata en EEUU. En España sí, pero comprando online en otros países europeos se consigue reducir bastante el precio.

Las colecciones nuevas mirando en las webs de las Mints y en las páginas que venden las monedas.

Mira a ver si también puedes comprar en Méjico las Libertades que están bastante demandadas por las bajas tiradas que tienen y porque están sacando nuevos acabados como Reverse Proof y Antiqued.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues que sepas que eres un privilegiado por poder comprar en Apmex. Mira a ver también si puedes comprar en SDBullion que también tienen un buen catálogo de monedas.
> 
> Lo de BU significa Brilliant Uncirculated que traducido sería brillante sin circular. Es decir recién salida de la Mint.



No te acostarás sin saber nada nuevo! Perdón por mi metedura de pata, como en el estado de los anuncios de goldsilver siempre pone BU o PROOF, había hecho esa asociación.

Toda la razón también con el caso del Krugerrand de oro también y la matización de las Mint privadas, da gusto tenerte por aquí Daviot!!


----------



## Hoju (6 Sep 2020)

Gracias daviot! 

Eres un fenómeno, espero estar por aquí más seguido, estoy decidido en invertir y crecer mi stack en plata y oro. Muy agradecido de vuesto apoyo en todo momento!!!


----------



## Daviot (7 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> No te acostarás sin saber nada nuevo! Perdón por mi metedura de pata, como en el estado de los anuncios de goldsilver siempre pone BU o PROOF, había hecho esa asociación.
> 
> Toda la razón también con el caso del Krugerrand de oro también y la matización de las Mint privadas, da gusto tenerte por aquí Daviot!!




No te disculpes, es muy habitual que asociemos el BU inglés con las monedas Bullion por la similitud de la primera sílaba.

Igual te digo, tus aportes son muy valorados.


----------



## Muttley (7 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las monedas proof son versiones de las Bullion (abreviatura BU), con tirada mucho más limitada y ciertas diferencias en los acabados (acabado espejo por lo general, pero también puede ser antique finish, high relief..)
> Es decir lo único que cambia es la tirada y la apariencia. Debido a esta tirada más limitada suelen ser para coleccionistas y las suele acompañar, aparte de la caja o el estuche que mencionas, un certificado con el número de moneda dentro del total fabricadas (también hay bullion que tiene este certificado, pero son tiradas cortas y no es lo normal).
> 
> Si te decides a comprar alguna moneda proof es importante que esta la conserves en las mejores condiciones posibles y no pierdas el certificado, lo que da auténtico valor a muchas monedas es su estado de de conservación.



Una cosilla.
Aparte de lo que ha comentado @Daviot que BU no es bullion es brilliant uncirculated. 
Una moneda proof es una moneda que tiene doble acuñación.
Es decir el proceso es distinto a una BU, y no es comprable. 
La corta tirada es una consecuencia del proceso al igual que su apariencia. 

Para los interesados, aquí se explica en el post de oro y plata “oficial”. 

“Comentarios sobre los diferentes tipos de Acuñación en moneda de inversión y su grado

-BU o brilliant uncirculated. Se considera BU a toda moneda NO numismática que no ha circulado. Se llaman también condición mint, es decir, monedas que vienen directamente de la casa que la moneda que las produce. Aunque estas monedas no hayan sido aún usadas, pueden presentar pequeñas defectos en su superficie, como leves arañazos o manchitas mates, fruto del proceso de producción o las tan temidas “manchas de leche” por las que se hicieron infaustamente recordadas especialmente piezas de la Royal mint canadiense y austriaca. La presentación es en tubo, cápsula o blisters.

-Proof. Son las monedas acuñadas y pulidas a mano. La prensa se limpia después de acuñar cada moneda. Se acuñan “doblemente“ a alta presión con lo que los detalles y los relieves están mucho más marcados que en las BU. Se trabaja para resaltar el relieve del fondo, dando la sensación de profundidad jugando con acabados espejo y “frosted”.
Evidentemente son más caras y se consideran piezas numismaticas y de colección.
Presentación en cajita individual, cápsula y certificado con número de serie.
Tiradas cortas o muy cortas.“

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Luego el post sigue con comentarios sobre la graduación de monedas


----------



## Daviot (7 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Gracias daviot!
> 
> Eres un fenómeno, espero estar por aquí más seguido, estoy decidido en invertir y crecer mi stack en plata y oro. Muy agradecido de vuesto apoyo en todo momento!!!



Es un placer tenerte por aquí y que cualquiera de nosotros podamos ayudarte.

Respecto a las rounds como bien te había dicho @Forcopula aquí en Europa salen más caras pero ahí donde estás pueden ser interesantes siempre que su precio sea inferior a las monedas.

Los rounds y lingotes de la Sunshine Mint suelen estar bien valorados y llevan un sistema antifalsificación que consiste en una tarjeta decodificadora que se pone sobre el círculo que lleva el round o lingote y te aparece la palabra "VALID" después giras la tarjeta 90º y te aparece un sol brillando.


----------



## Stag Party (7 Sep 2020)

Una duda. 

Cuando queréis vender las monedas, a donde acudis? Veo que el Andorrano compra. Pero imagino que deben de pagar poco.


----------



## Daviot (7 Sep 2020)

Stag Party dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> Cuando queréis vender las monedas, a donde acudis? Veo que el Andorrano compra. Pero imagino que deben de pagar poco.



En tu caso, que se ve que tienes varios años de antigüedad en el foro no tendrás problemas para venderlas aquí en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros, siempre y cuando seas razonable en lo que pides y teniendo en cuenta que luego tu transacción es puntuada en otro hilo de valoraciones de foreros.

Sino también en páginas de compraventa tipo todocolección, milanuncios, catawiki,etc.

En Ebay no sé si sería muy seguro, hay timadores profesionales que una vez que les envías la moneda dicen que no la quieren y cuando te la devuelven lo que te envían es una falsificación u otra moneda similar pero dañada, es decir te pegan el cambiazo por otra en peor estado.

Además en Ebay tienes que pagar sobre un 13 % de comisiones entre Ebay y Paypal y estás en el punto de mira de Hacienda que también quiere reclamar lo suyo.


----------



## Hoju (8 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Es un placer tenerte por aquí y que cualquiera de nosotros podamos ayudarte.
> 
> Respecto a las rounds como bien te había dicho @Forcopula aquí en Europa salen más caras pero ahí donde estás pueden ser interesantes siempre que su precio sea inferior a las monedas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus aportes como siempre, desconocía completamente este tipo de opción y me parece increible para el tema de seguridad , estoy seguro que compraré algunas de este tipo.

Por cierto para los que no tenéis este tipo de monedas? Qué tipo de herramientas recomendáis para la verificación de que la plata es pura? Entiendo que una báscula pequeña es algo no tan preciso y además la plata tiene márgenes en el peso, alguna otra herramienta que pudiera comprar para estar seguro de la calidad d ela plata y no ser timado??


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Gracias por tus aportes como siempre, desconocía completamente este tipo de opción y me parece increible para el tema de seguridad , estoy seguro que compraré algunas de este tipo.
> 
> Por cierto para los que no tenéis este tipo de monedas? Qué tipo de herramientas recomendáis para la verificación de que la plata es pura? Entiendo que una báscula pequeña es algo no tan preciso y además la plata tiene márgenes en el peso, alguna otra herramienta que pudiera comprar para estar seguro de la calidad d ela plata y no ser timado??




Báscula para pesar, calibre para medir, una lupa para ver algun detalle, y luego está lo del imán de neodímio deslizando, la prueba del sonido...con todo eso creo que uno va bastante seguro.


----------



## Perquesitore (8 Sep 2020)

Hola. Disculpad mi ignorancia...las onzas de plata de Los Vengadores, son algo que salió a la venta y ya no hay disponibles?? Tiene que ser comprarlas a un particular?? Alguien vende?? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## bonobo (8 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> luego está lo del imán de neodímio deslizando



Esto no lo habia oido nunca, como es eso?


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Esto no lo habia oido nunca, como es eso?


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (8 Sep 2020)

En resumen lo que explica el vídeo que ha subido el compañero:

1º Coges un imán de neodimio de unos 7 mm.
2º Inclinas la moneda a 35 grados aproximadamente.
3º Colocas el imán en la parte superior de la moneda y lo dejas caer.

Si el imán se queda pegado, es falsa.
Si el imán desliza muy rápido, es falsa.
Si el imán desliza lentamente, es buena señal. Tendrías que hacer el resto de comprobaciones para quedarte tranquilo del todo.

Esto se debe a que el grado de magnetismo de la plata es muy bajo, pero tiene.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Sep 2020)

Creo que esta moneda tiene potencial: tirada corta (5000 uds), serie ya comenzada anteriormente (o eso creo), diseño magnífico en mi opinión, y un premium comedido en el formato no proof (tirada de 750 uds proof).
Salió a principios de mes y mi apuesta es que no tardarán en volar y subir.


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2020)

Y no señores, el test del imán no es fiable. Nos la pueden colar perfectamente con una moneda de cobre recubierta de plata o mezclada con plata.

El cobre como la plata también es diamagnético. He aquí la prueba.


----------



## Daviot (11 Oct 2020)

Como igual sabéis van a sacar la nueva Britannia 2021 tanto en plata como en oro con nuevas medidas de seguridad. En total 4 medidas antifalsificación que son:

1- Diseño del fondo en forma de ondas u olas.
2- Líneas finas en el escudo de Britannia.
3- Un pequeño círculo, dentro del cual hay una imagen holográfica que cambia entre un tridente y un candado.
4- En el anillo interior aparece escrita en letras muy pequeñas la inscripción " Decus Et Tutamen" que no Tetamen. Que traducido del latín viene a significar algo parecido a " Un adorno y una salvaguarda ".


----------



## Daviot (11 Oct 2020)

Bueno, como os veo interesados deciros que ya se puede pedir en preventa en europeanmint.com tanto las de plata como las de oro.

Aunque en la web ponen la foto de la Britannia de plata antigua en la descripción pone que es la de 2021.

Yo ya he hecho mi pedido no sea que empiecen a subir los precios como hacen los belgas.


----------



## Tichy (11 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Como igual sabéis van a sacar la nueva Britannia 2021 tanto en plata como en oro con nuevas medidas de seguridad. En total 4 medidas antifalsificación que son:
> 
> 1- Diseño del fondo en forma de ondas u olas.
> 2- Líneas finas en el escudo de Britannia.
> ...



Yo dejé de comprar Britannias en 2013 cuando comenzaron a mantener el mismo diseño todos los años y aumentaron las tiradas pasando a ser bullion puro, pero con ésta habrá que hacer excepción que tiene buena pinta. 
Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## Daviot (11 Oct 2020)

Si además alguno está interesado en una moneda de 5 oz de ATB American The Beautiful por 97 euros también la tienen en europeanmint. Pero está a este precio porque en la descripción pone que PUEDE TENER ARAÑAZOS O MANCHAS pero que dé por seguro que alguna imperfeción tendrá.

Pero vamos lo digo por si alguien la quiere para fundirla o lo que sea ya que sale a 19,57 euros la onza. Sólo hay 1 moneda.

2011 $0.25 5 oz Silver ATB Olympic National Park WA Coin (In Capsule)


----------



## Daviot (11 Oct 2020)

Parece que la moneda ya ha volado. Supongo que alguno de este foro habrá aprovechado la oferta y me alegro de que así sea.


----------



## Desplumado (12 Oct 2020)

250 euros en "ebay"...preciosa, pero el precio es de "miedo"...


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> 250 euros en "ebay"...preciosa, pero el precio es de "miedo"...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 457210



Pues 250 euros por esa moneda de la cual sólo existen 10 certificadas por NGC en el mundo en ese estado no esta mal.

Verify NGC Certification | NGC


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si además alguno está interesado en una moneda de 5 oz de ATB American The Beautiful por 97 euros también la tienen en europeanmint. Pero está a este precio porque en la descripción pone que PUEDE TENER ARAÑAZOS O MANCHAS pero que dé por seguro que alguna imperfeción tendrá.
> 
> Pero vamos lo digo por si alguien la quiere para fundirla o lo que sea ya que sale a 19,57 euros la onza. Sólo hay 1 moneda.
> 
> 2011 $0.25 5 oz Silver ATB Olympic National Park WA Coin (In Capsule)



Es fiable la pag. Esa de europeanmint.com?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es fiable la pag. Esa de europeanmint.com?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Sí claro. Yo he comprado varias veces y creo que en este foro se ha mencionado a menudo. 

También sé que gente de otro foro inglés llamado thesilverforum.com hacen compras conjuntas en europeanmint.


----------



## Desplumado (15 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues 250 euros por esa moneda de la cual sólo existen 10 certificadas por NGC en el mundo en ese estado no esta mal.
> 
> Verify NGC Certification | NGC



La tengo por 223 euros, cara para lo que suelo pagar pero me encanta.


----------



## Razkin (18 Oct 2020)

Y si Federer ya tiene estas monedas



¿Para cuando las nuestras de Rafa Nadal?
Hasta nuestra ínclita FNMT puede mejorar estos diseños.


----------



## Daviot (18 Oct 2020)

Pues si la tiene que hacer la FNMT casi mejor que llamen a los del museo de cera que seguro que sale más favorecido.


----------



## Daviot (18 Oct 2020)

Es más, si sacaran una serie dedicada a las figuras nacionales del museo de cera apuesto a que sería un éxito mundial debido a la notoriedad que alcanzaría y a las risas que nos íbamos a echar.


----------



## Daviot (24 Oct 2020)

Jojojo.......... noticias frescas. Los caraduras de la US Mint no van a sacar todavía el nuevo diseño de la American Silver ni de la Golden Eagle sino que para principios de 2021 seguirán emitiendo las monedas antiguas y sólo a partir de mediados de 2021 empezarán a producir los nuevos diseños.

O sea que si alguien creía que este 2020 era el último año con el diseño antiguo que se olvide y no haga planes.

Eso sí, ahora las monedas de 2021 con el diseño antiguo serán de las más codiciadas. Desde luego las de 2020 no se las recomiendo a nadie por la elvadísima tirada que llevan y porque han reportado que hay problemas de manchas de leche en algunas American Silver Eagle.


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Oct 2020)

Mis mejores compras de este anho han sido:


----------



## Razkin (30 Oct 2020)

Pues ya esta aquí. Panda 2021. Supongo que casi todos ya estáis enterados. 
Yo no falto a la cita cada año. Y recomiendo las pandas a quien empiece. Un diseño cada año. Buen acabado. Muy poco premium. Y revalorización histórica. Un valor seguro a LP.


----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2020)

La única pega que le veo es que desde 2011 empezaron a hacer tiradas masivas. 

La tiradas de estos últimos años ya alcanzan los 10 millones para cada moneda lo cual es mucho comparado con las tiradas anteriores de 600.000 para cada año y las más reducidas aún que había a principios de los años 90 de 100.000 aproximadamente por año.

Pero el panda siempre ha tenido buena acogida y por lo general buenas revalorizaciones y el diseño de este año aparte de estar bien parece que han empleado algún tipo de nueva técnica de impresión que le da cierto relieve por lo que se ve en las fotos.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Nov 2020)

Próxima moneda de la serie Big Five, la verdad es que me parece preciosa, pero todas lo son (para mi gusto la que menos la del rinoceronte).

Si mantienen los precios de los anteriores lanzamientos me parecerá muy buen precio.


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Próxima moneda de la serie Big Five, la verdad es que me parece preciosa, pero todas lo son (para mi gusto la que menos la del rinoceronte).
> 
> Si mantienen los precios de los anteriores lanzamientos me parecerá muy buen precio.



La verdad que la mint sudafricana hace buenas monedas pero claro los premiums también son un poco altos.


----------



## Daviot (15 Nov 2020)

Bueno, metaleros varios.

Por fin la casa de moneda de Méjico ha lanzado las Libertades del año 2020. Estas en un principio se esperaban para junio de este año, luego para septiembre y tras una larga expectación por fin hace pocos días han salido a la venta las de 1 oz , 2 oz y 5 oz.

Se esperaba una tirada entre las 200.00 y 250.000 unidades para la Libertad de 1 oz 2020 pero al final la tirada ha sido de 300.000 lo que no es muy elevada pero tampoco tan baja como se esperaba.

La tirada más interesante por ser la más baja de estos últimos 14 años es la de 2 oz con sólo 5.500 unidades. La de 5 oz se queda en 8.900 monedas que aún siendo una tirada baja no es de las más bajas.

El precio al que salían las de 1 oz rondaba los 29 euros ,que bueno, no esta mal teniendo en cuenta que en Ebay te pedían en preventa 40 $. Yo conseguí hacerme con unas de 2 oz en el andorrano pero volaron enseguida o sea que si las véis no dudéis en haceros con ellas.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Nov 2020)

Segunda moneda de la serie ya puesta aquí del Congo "vida prehistórica".

La verdad es que el dibujo es muy Paco jajajaja, definitivamente para mí no está a la altura.


----------



## Erzam (17 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Segunda moneda de la serie ya puesta aquí del Congo "vida prehistórica".
> 
> La verdad es que el dibujo es muy Paco jajajaja, definitivamente para mí no está a la altura.




Tengo la primera de la serie, y creo que no la continuaré. Menudo horror de moneda.


----------



## kragh (17 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Segunda moneda de la serie ya puesta aquí del Congo "vida prehistórica".
> 
> La verdad es que el dibujo es muy Paco jajajaja, definitivamente para mí no está a la altura.



Que diferencia de calidad de la primera a la segunda, esta segunda la debe de haber hecho el becario del ayudante contratado por ETT


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

Bueno, quería comentaros por si os sirve de ayuda, que las monedas de plata y cualquier objeto hecho de plata tiende a perder su brillo original y a tomar un aspecto como sucio o deslucido con el paso del tiempo.












Esta oxidación también llamada deslustre es debida a que la plata reacciona con los sulfuros que se encuentran en el aire. Existen unas tiras anti-oxidación o anti-deslustre que podemos poner dentro de los envases o tubos donde guardamos las monedas para evitar que esto suceda.


El paquete de 36 unidades que viene abajo suele salir por 3,50 o 4 euros más gastos de envío. También se venden sin marca en Aliexpress o Wish por esto mismo pero sin gastos de envío. En Ebay también están a la venta los de 3M.













Igualmente para proteger monedas individuales que tengan valor seminumismático podemos utilizar las cápsulas Intercept que es una cápsula con un aro de material anti-deslustre. Estás cápsulas vienen en varios diámetros y se venden en cajas de 10 por un precio de unos 10 euros la caja.














Además de todo esto también podemos añadir unas bolsitas de gel de sílice desecantes para evitar problemas de humedad y condensación que podría darse en el lugar donde almacenemos las monedas o dentro del mismo tubo de monedas. Estas suelen costar poco dinero, unos 5 euros aprox. las 200 bolsitas en Ebay.







Para terminar os dejo 2 enlaces donde tienen algunos de los productos mencionados y donde los gastos de envío son de lo más barato que he visto ( sobre 5-6 euros ). Si alguien conoce sitios más baratos, por favor, que los ponga.

Tiras Antideslustre Para Plata Towntalk

Capsulas para monedas -30%*. Cápsulas Ultra Intercept - LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.

Las tiras de 3M están a la venta en Ebay en los enlaces de debajo y se puede negociar un poco el precio.

3M tiras de papel antiempañante 20"x1" oro y plata deslustre 10 un. Paquete | eBay

3M Rollo papel antiempañante 5mx2.5cm oro y plata deslustre | eBay


----------



## nedantes (15 Dic 2020)

Gracias por el aporte compañero @Daviot, en mi caso, después de leer el foro, alterno esas cápsulas ultra intercept con bolsas de sílice desecante (que compré en amazon) sin gastos de envío al llergar a 29 euros.

Quería preguntaros cuanta duración tienen esas bolsitas o las tiras, cada cuanto tiempo las reponéis.


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte compañero @Daviot, en mi caso, después de leer el foro, alterno esas cápsulas ultra intercept con bolsas de sílice desecante (que compré en amazon) sin gastos de envío al llergar a 29 euros.
> 
> Quería preguntaros cuanta duración tienen esas bolsitas o las tiras, cada cuanto tiempo las reponéis.



Según dicen se pueden volver a regenerar secándolas en el horno convencional. Dicen que no se haga en el microondas porque pueden explotar las bolitas.

Pero vamos, que si están dentro de un tubo de monedas o de una bolsa de plástico con autocierre entonces están en una atmósfera muy limitada donde funcionan muy bien porque no hay más aire que siga entrando y entonces no necesitan ser desecadas.


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

Ah, las tiras pienso lo mismo. Si están sometidas a un continuo abrir y cerrar al haber más aire que tiene que neutralizar se gastarán antes pero en el caso nuestro de monedas metidas en sobres con autocierre y tubos de monedas el aire que tiene que neutralizar es muy poco.

De todas formas las indicaciones que he visto para las Town Talk son de cambiarlas cada 2 meses cosa que me extraña bastante.

Las tiras de 3M dicen que duran 6 meses.

Las cápsulas Ultra Intercept pone en la caja que duran activas 15 años.

Ante la disparidad de tiempos y falta de experiencia usándolas no sé que pensar.


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2020)

Nueva moneda que pudiera ser interesante. Es la moneda del 40 aniversario del conocido y añorado juego Pac Man.

La moneda de plata BU tiene una tirada de 25.000 unidades con la curiosidad de que los tubos de 20 monedas vienen sellados con pegatinas oficiales de la marca Pac Man, lo cual abre la incógnita a que igual sería interesante hacerse con un tubo completo sin desprecintar a ver que pasa. Ya que 25000 dividido entre 20 monedas nos dan que sólo hay 1250 tubos.











También muy interesante la moneda en color y precintada en un blister con una tirada de 4.000 monedas.


----------



## Razkin (15 Dic 2020)

Me gusta la color y su blister. Tambien bonito reverso. Cuando el blister se conjunta con la moneda lo veo como una sola pieza y ya no tienes tentaciones de abrirlo, ni echas de menos la moneda en mano.


----------



## Zoeric (19 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Nueva moneda que pudiera ser interesante. Es la moneda del 40 aniversario del conocido y añorado juego Pac Man.
> 
> La moneda de plata BU tiene una tirada de 25.000 unidades con la curiosidad de que los tubos de 20 monedas vienen sellados con pegatinas oficiales de la marca Pac Man, lo cual abre la incógnita a que igual sería interesante hacerse con un tubo completo sin desprecintar a ver que pasa. Ya que 25000 dividido entre 20 monedas nos dan que sólo hay 1250 tubos.
> 
> ...



Perdona Daviot, está del PAC-MAN a color donde la has visto?
Esta muy chula.
Europeanmint está guay, pero para los que compramos de muy poco en poco los 25 pavos de envío lastran un poco el precio medio.
A mí la que me flipa mucho es esta, ando pensándomelo...pero sale a más de 50 pavos por onza. 
Qué os parece, os mola?


----------



## Daviot (19 Dic 2020)

La de Pac Man a color la tenían en Europeanmint y en Aurinum pero parece que ya se ha agotado en los dos sitios.

Esa moneda que has puesto no la conozco. No sé que mint la hace ni si pertenece a alguna serie o colección nueva. Desde luego 50 euros es mucho premium por 1 oz BU, que igual el día que la vendas no lo puedas recuperar.


----------



## Zoeric (19 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> La de Pac Man a color la tenían en Europeanmint y en Aurinum pero parece que ya se ha agotado en los dos sitios.
> 
> Esa moneda que has puesto no la conozco. No sé que mint la hace ni si pertenece a alguna serie o colección nueva. Desde luego 50 euros es mucho premium por 1 oz BU, que igual el día que la vendas no lo puedas recuperar.



Pues ha durado poco la de PAC-MAN 
La de Odín la he visto en Power Coin. Nunca he comprado ahí y la verdad que prefiero no mirar mucho porque me gustan todas las que tienen y son todas bastante caras, jejej.
Perdonarme, que me pienso que las conocéis todas y son muchas las que hay.
Es de Niue, 5 onzas. Calidad proof. Tirada limitada a 500 unidades. Con cajita y certificado.
Sería comprarla por gusto y temática más que por inversión.
Muchas gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## Daviot (20 Dic 2020)

Las monedas de powercoin y páginas similares ya son un mundo aparte que se sale del canal en el que se suele mover el comprador/inversor de monedas bullion. Y es que además es imparable el número de monedas que continúan sacando en esas páginas.

Mejor mantenerse alejado de ellas y centrarse en las bullion donde también hay temáticas muy interesantes y con capacidad de revalorización y a precios mucho más asequibles.

Si te gusta la temática de dioses mitológicos hay una serie nueva que ha sacado la Perth mint australiana llamada dioses del Olimpo con la primera moneda dedicada a Zeus y tiene el aliciente de ir consiguiendo las sucesivas monedas que vayan saliendo. Esta primera edición tiene una tirada pequeña de 13.500 monedas. Lo suyo es comprarlas en el momento que las sacan porque después empiezan a subir de precio.

Al principio hubo tortas para hacerse con ella y eso hizo que subiera de precio y ahora anda sobre los 60 euros aunque no es descartable que cuando saquen la segunda moneda de la serie esta pueda subir algo más de precio por el efecto arrastre.


----------



## Zoeric (20 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Las monedas de powercoin y páginas similares ya son un mundo aparte que se sale del canal en el que se suele mover el comprador/inversor de monedas bullion. Y es que además es imparable el número de monedas que continúan sacando en esas páginas.
> 
> Mejor mantenerse alejado de ellas y centrarse en las bullion donde también hay temáticas muy interesantes y con capacidad de revalorización y a precios mucho más asequibles.
> 
> ...



Yeah, a esta de Zeus le tenía echado el ojo por wpop, me encanta, en 70 la tenía alguien que vive cerca y tiene muy buenas opiniones. Pff pero es que la tienen también en acabado antiguo y esa sí que es la po*** pero se dispara de precio (120 pide)
Si la pillo un poco más asequible me tiro a por ella.
Powercoin tú lo has dicho, mejor mantenerse alejado! 
Estaré atento a las siguientes de dioses del Olimpo. Gracias!!


----------



## Daviot (20 Dic 2020)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yeah, a esta de Zeus le tenía echado el ojo por wpop, me encanta, en 70 la tenía alguien que vive cerca y tiene muy buenas opiniones. Pff pero es que la tienen también en acabado antiguo y esa sí que es la po*** pero se dispara de precio (120 pide)
> Si la pillo un poco más asequible me tiro a por ella.
> Powercoin tú lo has dicho, mejor mantenerse alejado!
> Estaré atento a las siguientes de dioses del Olimpo. Gracias!!



La de Zeus la tienes a 63,45 la normal BU y a 90,77 la que es en acabado antiguo en goldsilver.be. Creo que hace tiempo estaban más caras.
En esa página puedes guardar tu pedido por si más adelante quieres comprar más y te lo mandan todo junto pagando los gastos de envío sólo una vez.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Dic 2020)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yeah, a esta de Zeus le tenía echado el ojo por wpop, me encanta, en 70 la tenía alguien que vive cerca y tiene muy buenas opiniones. Pff pero es que la tienen también en acabado antiguo y esa sí que es la po*** pero se dispara de precio (120 pide)
> Si la pillo un poco más asequible me tiro a por ella.
> Powercoin tú lo has dicho, mejor mantenerse alejado!
> Estaré atento a las siguientes de dioses del Olimpo. Gracias!!



No pierdas de vista el hilo de Compra/Venta, puede que ponga alguna de esta Zeus a la venta. La normal, no la antique. Ya para el año que viene


----------



## Zoeric (20 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> La de Zeus la tienes a 63,45 la normal BU y a 90,77 la que es en acabado antiguo en goldsilver.be. Creo que hace tiempo estaban más caras.
> En esa página puedes guardar tu pedido por si más adelante quieres comprar más y te lo mandan todo junto pagando los gastos de envío sólo una vez.



Muchas gracias Daviot, tienen buen catálogo en esa página!


----------



## Zoeric (20 Dic 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> No pierdas de vista el hilo de Compra/Venta, puede que ponga alguna de esta Zeus a la venta. La normal, no la antique. Ya para el año que viene



Estaremos atentos pues.


----------



## Razkin (28 Dic 2020)

Muy buenas y felices fiestas a todos.
He pensado que podíamos animar este hilo y de paso ver alguna moneda si cada uno presenta cual ha sido su moneda de plata favorita este 2020.
Siempre valorando que no se fuera mucho de precio en su salida a venta, diseño y su trayectoria. Aquí va mi voto:


----------



## nedantes (28 Dic 2020)

para mi una de las más bonitas, sin ser un precio exorbitado, esta de la serie nautical de ruanda, que comentó en su día el compalero @Muttley


----------



## L'omertá (28 Dic 2020)

¿Recomendáis alguna de bullion de cara al 2021?


----------



## Razkin (28 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Recomendáis alguna de bullion de cara al 2021?



Entre las clásicas es prácticamente cuestión de gustos ya que muy poco se llevan en precio. Personalmente prefiero las libertad de México en cualquiera de sus formatos: 1 oz, 2oz, 5 oz. También los pandas, por cambiar de diseño cada año. 
Pagando algo de premium, ya has visto mi voto y no faltaría a la cita de una tercera moneda de la serie black flag, aunque me temo que saldrá subidita de precio dado el éxito de las dos primeras (ya ha pasado con la segunda). 
También estaré atento a las eagle (mi segunda clásica favorita tras la libertad) que cambian de diseño. Pillaré tanto la vieja como la nueva en este 2021. Puede ser año que se revalorice según sean las tiradas. También en oro.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Dic 2020)

Yo creo que me quedo con esta de este año, a pesar de la vieja en el otro lado..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Dic 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Entre las clásicas es prácticamente cuestión de gustos ya que muy poco se llevan en precio. Personalmente prefiero las libertad de México en cualquiera de sus formatos: 1 oz, 2oz, 5 oz. También los pandas, por cambiar de diseño cada año.
> Pagando algo de premium, ya has visto mi voto y no faltaría a la cita de una tercera moneda de la serie black flag, aunque me temo que saldrá subidita de precio dado el éxito de las dos primeras (ya ha pasado con la segunda).
> También estaré atento a las eagle (mi segunda clásica favorita tras la libertad) que cambian de diseño. Pillaré tanto la vieja como la nueva en este 2021. Puede ser año que se revalorice según sean las tiradas. También en oro.



Eagles y Libertades, buen gusto, si señor.


----------



## Silver94 (29 Dic 2020)

Mi favorita de este año.


----------



## Erzam (29 Dic 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Mi favorita de este año.



1 de estas tienen los nanos en la colección. Una moneda muy bonita, lamentablemente, la siguiente es fea cual fístula pululenta


----------



## Eyman (29 Dic 2020)

Los algoritmos de internet deben saber de mi interés por las monedas y me muestran éstas, (que tienen un extraño atractivo):


----------



## Gusman (29 Dic 2020)

Eyman dijo:


> Los algoritmos de internet deben saber de mi interés por las monedas y me muestran éstas, (que tienen un extraño atractivo):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 527764
> 
> ...



Yo vi lingotes covid19 alla para abril pero no se donde.


----------



## Eyman (30 Dic 2020)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Donde las viste y cuanto piden por ellas?




Lo he buscado y me temo que pone "finished" en plata 0,999 , supongo que será un baño de plata pero no que la moneda sea toda de plata .

'I SURVIVED 2020' 999 Silver Commemoratives


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (30 Dic 2020)

Para mí la mejor de este 2020:



Y tiene el plus de que nos ahorramos a la vieja:


----------



## Zoeric (30 Dic 2020)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Para mí la mejor de este 2020:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 528196
> 
> ...



Pff está está guapísima. Pero se me fue de precio. ¿Cuánto costaba cuando salió?


----------



## Razkin (30 Dic 2020)

Zoeric dijo:


> Pff está está guapísima. Pero se me fue de precio. ¿Cuánto costaba cuando salió?



Las Germania son muy buena opción. Y no salen con excesivo premium teniendo en cuenta que la tirada de 25.000 es bastante reducida. 
De salida se pillan por alrededor de 40 euros. 
Buena opción para el que inicia una colección, solo lleva 2 años.


----------



## Daviot (30 Dic 2020)

Muy chulas tanto la Germania como las Allegories. La Germania va por la segunda edición y la Allegories están a punto de sacar en cualquier momento la tercera de la colección dedicada a Italia (izquierda) y Germania (derecha).


----------



## nedantes (7 Ene 2021)

Para el que esté interesado en adquirir bolsas de sílice gel desecantes en esta tienda tiene precios interesantes (hice un pedido y todo bien):

Sílica gel






Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, quería comentaros por si os sirve de ayuda, que las monedas de plata y cualquier objeto hecho de plata tiende a perder su brillo original y a tomar un aspecto como sucio o deslucido con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mk73 (7 Ene 2021)

Debo ser un nostálgico empedernido pero me voy a los duros con esos 25 gramos y 900mls.También sus unidades menores de pesetones me encantan, y llevan una honrosa ley 835. 
Los paquillos no me parecen mala opción. 

Si ya tengo que comprar la métrica oz troy 999 mls, pues me quedo con las de USA eagle y filarmonicas. 

Para premium. Pandas y Britanias en prueba.


----------



## Razkin (12 Ene 2021)

Nuestra amiga Una y 2021. Pocas y caras. Si alguien sabe donde pillar barato que nos ilumine.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2021)

Yo sigo esperando mi pedido. Llamé y me han dicho que han sufrido retrasos con una de las monedas. Que esta semana. Y no me regalan ni un krugerrand ni nada en compensación


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy chulas tanto la Germania como las Allegories. La Germania va por la segunda edición y la Allegories están a punto de sacar en cualquier momento la tercera de la colección dedicada a Italia (izquierda) y Germania (derecha).



Me espero al tic toc


----------



## Daviot (12 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Nuestra amiga Una y 2021. Pocas y caras. Si alguien sabe donde pillar barato que nos ilumine.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 541054



Pues creo que les ha quedado fatal el diseño del león, tiene una expresión chunga y esa pata que sobresale les ha quedado pésima.

Además está que sacan ahora es proof y creo que saldrá sobre lo 200 euros que creo que estarían mejor invertidos en cualquier otra moneda.


----------



## Razkin (13 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues creo que les ha quedado fatal el diseño del león, tiene una expresión chunga y esa pata que sobresale les ha quedado pésima.
> 
> Además está que sacan ahora es proof y creo que saldrá sobre lo 200 euros que creo que estarían mejor invertidos en cualquier otra moneda.



Ya lo puedes decir!! Cara no, carísima. Por 200 pavos tenemos de estas (5 oz y proof)


----------



## Forcopula (13 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues creo que les ha quedado fatal el diseño del león, tiene una expresión chunga y esa pata que sobresale les ha quedado pésima.
> 
> Además está que sacan ahora es proof y creo que saldrá sobre lo 200 euros que creo que estarían mejor invertidos en cualquier otra moneda.



La verdad es que les ha quedado bien fea sí, el precio es de 99£ (en preventa en la web de la East India Company) aunque agotada. Y para el diseño es caro aún a ese precio.

En goldsilver la tienen de formato bullion aún sin precio, creo que están esperando a que más tiendas la pongan a la venta para poner en función de eso precio ellos.
(Edito: veo que la tienen en proof aún sin precio, no bullion)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ya lo puedes decir!! Cara no, carísima. Por 200 pavos tenemos de estas (5 oz y proof)
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 541696



¿Y no sabrá usted indicarme donde comprar la de 2 oz del 2020, proof o no proof, o como sea pero de 2oz, por menos de 190€?


----------



## Tichy (13 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y no sabrá usted indicarme donde comprar la de 2 oz del 2020, proof o no proof, o como sea pero de 2oz, por menos de 190€?



Ésa me la sé. En Gobel edelmetalle la tienes por menos de 100.
2 Oz. Mexiko - Libertad 2020
Hace años que no les compro, pero eran serios y enviaban a España a coste razonable. Aunque lógicamente te interesará pillar más de una para diluir el coste del envío. Suerte.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ésa me la sé. En Gobel edelmetalle la tienes por menos de 100.
> 2 Oz. Mexiko - Libertad 2020
> Hace años que no les compro, pero eran serios y enviaban a España a coste razonable. Aunque lógicamente te interesará pillar más de una para diluir el coste del envío. Suerte.



Mil Gracias!!!


----------



## Razkin (13 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y no sabrá usted indicarme donde comprar la de 2 oz del 2020, proof o no proof, o como sea pero de 2oz, por menos de 190€?



Yo pillé la 5 oz proof de 2019 (junto a panda 2021) el mes pasado en EMK, muy buen precio 169 y gtos. envio asequibles. Las de 2 oz proof están a 125. 
Por la diferencia merecía mucho mas la pena la 5 oz. Anuncian que próximamente estará la 2020. La pondrán de salida algo más alta. Supongo que a unos 190.


----------



## Razkin (24 Ene 2021)

Para el que pueda. También en oro. Creo que solo tirada de 100.


----------



## Lanx (29 Ene 2021)

Opiniones sobre esta moneda? No me parece especialmente bonita, pero me llama la atención...


----------



## Josebs (29 Ene 2021)

Lanx dijo:


> Opiniones sobre esta moneda? No me parece especialmente bonita, pero me llama la atención...
> Ver archivo adjunto 558556



No me llama mucho la atención, y el otro lado no me parece bonito, está a 190 pavos.


----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

Pues parece que están a punto de salir varias monedas nuevas como la ya mencionada Allegories.

La de 1 oz está bien pero no entiendo porque sacan la moneda también de 5 oz y de 10 oz sin aumentar el diámetro sino lo que hacen es aumentar el espesor y queda eso como un tronco macizo que lo único que demuestra es que esa Mint no tiene la tecnología suficiente para hacer monedas de mayor diámetro.


----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

También van a sacar una nueva serie llamada las virtudes, de la cual ya han sacado la primera, Victoria . La serie consta de 6 monedas que irán sacando dedicadas cada una a una virtud :

- Victoria
- Verdad
- Justicia
- Caridad
- Coraje
- Constancia







Parece ser que la tirada no va a ser pequeña, creo que sobre 50.000 unidades por lo que no habrá tortas para hacerse con ella.


----------



## Forcopula (31 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues parece que están a punto de salir varias monedas nuevas como la ya mencionada Allegories.
> 
> La de 1 oz está bien pero no entiendo porque sacan la moneda también de 5 oz y de 10 oz sin aumentar el diámetro sino lo que hacen es aumentar el espesor y queda eso como un tronco macizo que lo único que demuestra es que esa Mint no tiene la tecnología suficiente para hacer monedas de mayor diámetro.



Estoy de acuerdo, me parece que para aumentar el espesor y no el diámetro.. pues hay que ser mongol para gastarse además el sobrepremium que piden.

Ya que estoy adjunto la próxima moneda de la Mint Germania y de la serie Mythical Forest (de la que ya habia salido la hoja de roble y que personalmente me gusta)


----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, me parece que para aumentar el espesor y no el diámetro.. pues hay que ser mongol para gastarse además el sobrepremium que piden.
> 
> Ya que estoy adjunto la próxima moneda de la Mint Germania y de la serie Mythical Forest (de la que ya habia salido la hoja de roble y que personalmente me gusta)



Bueno no está mal, pero habiendo tantas tías buenas en el horizonte hay que ir a por las más buenorras.


----------



## Beto (1 Feb 2021)

Lastima de precio porque la de los arboles me encantaria....


Os parece que esta subira de precio en el futuro?


----------



## Josebs (1 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Lastima de precio porque la de los arboles me encantaria....
> 
> 
> Os parece que esta subira de precio en el futuro?



Me parece horrenda compi, pero para gustos colores...


----------



## conde84 (1 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Lastima de precio porque la de los arboles me encantaria....
> 
> 
> Os parece que esta subira de precio en el futuro?




Pon mas informacion sobre ella, tirada, pais, precio, etc.....

A mi me parece fea.


----------



## Beto (1 Feb 2021)

Cuanto más la miro más fea la veo, pero como hay mucho friki de Cthulhu digo...a ver si luego va buscada .....


Special features: original packed

Motive: The Great Old One: Cthulhu

Silvercoin: The Great Old One : Cthulhu

Country of origin: Tokelau

Nominal value: 2 NZD

Mint: 9Fine Mint

Quality: BU

Issue: 2020

Weight: 31,135 g

Fineness: Ag 999

Diameter: Ø 39.0 mm

Border: --

Edition: 25,000


----------



## Lanx (1 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Cuanto más la miro más fea la veo, pero como hay mucho friki de Cthulhu digo...a ver si luego va buscada .....
> 
> 
> Special features: original packed
> ...



A mí me gusta C'thulhu pero no termina de gustarme el diseño.


----------



## conde84 (1 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Cuanto más la miro más fea la veo, pero como hay mucho friki de Cthulhu digo...a ver si luego va buscada .....
> 
> 
> Special features: original packed
> ...




Frikis de lovecraft puede habr unos cuantos, otra cosa es que esten dispuestos a pagar x dinero por una onza de plata.

Yo personalmente la veo fea y sin ningun potencial, tambien habria que ver el precio de venta para valorar bien su compra.


----------



## Daviot (2 Feb 2021)

Hablando de todo esto, ¿ cual creéis que sería la moneda de plata adoptada como símbolo por los Reddits o los Wallstreetbets ?

Acaso la Libertad mejicana, la de Robinhood.........?


----------



## Stag Party (3 Feb 2021)

He visto monedas de Donald Trump, ¿pensáis que se revalorizarán?

Tal vez tengan un repunte cuando se presente como candidato en 2024.


----------



## Daviot (3 Feb 2021)

Stag Party dijo:


> He visto monedas de Donald Trump, ¿pensáis que se revalorizarán?
> 
> Tal vez tengan un repunte cuando se presente como candidato en 2024.



No creo que sean monedas serán rounds o medallas de las cuales se han hecho muchas con distintos diseños.

La que sí podría ser que se revalorizara es la medalla presidencial que es emitida en bronce en 2 tamaños por la U.S Mint.


----------



## Stag Party (3 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No creo que sean monedas serán rounds o medallas de las cuales se han hecho muchas con distintos diseños.
> 
> La que sí podría ser que se revalorizara es la medalla presidencial que es emitida en bronce en 2 tamaños por la U.S Mint.



Gracias por la respuesta.

Es que no tenia mucha idea de que era, solo vi una foto por instagram y me llamó la atención


----------



## Razkin (3 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de todo esto, ¿ cual creéis que sería la moneda de plata adoptada como símbolo por los Reddits o los Wallstreetbets ?
> 
> Acaso la Libertad mejicana, la de Robinhood.........?



o quizás


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, me parece que para aumentar el espesor y no el diámetro.. pues hay que ser mongol para gastarse además el sobrepremium que piden.
> 
> Ya que estoy adjunto la próxima moneda de la Mint Germania y de la serie Mythical Forest (de la que ya habia salido la hoja de roble y que personalmente me gusta)



Si te gustan los quercus, este año empieza otra colección :


----------



## Forcopula (4 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si te gustan los quercus, este año empieza otra colección :
> Ver archivo adjunto 564255



Pues me gusta mucho el diseño!! Solo en platino?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues parece que están a punto de salir varias monedas nuevas como la ya mencionada Allegories.
> 
> La de 1 oz está bien pero no entiendo porque sacan la moneda también de 5 oz y de 10 oz sin aumentar el diámetro sino lo que hacen es aumentar el espesor y queda eso como un tronco macizo que lo único que demuestra es que esa Mint no tiene la tecnología suficiente para hacer monedas de mayor diámetro.




Un sitio como ese tardaria 5 minutos en amortizar tecnologia necesaria para aumentar los diametros, deben de haber varias causas que no conocemos, tambien puede que sea simple comodidad, como de todas maneras las van a comprar pues....... no me gustan asi, mas diametro pero menor espesor y podrian guardarse en albunes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Me gusta la color y su blister. Tambien bonito reverso. Cuando el blister se conjunta con la moneda lo veo como una sola pieza y ya no tienes tentaciones de abrirlo, ni echas de menos la moneda en mano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 516583



Lo de poner a estas monedas valor de 2 dolares y cosas de ese tipo no se si es un engaño a ojos de la plebe, le dan a la plata valor de mierda para que piensen que es mierda....... que minimo que ponerle 10 dolares tirando a la baja.


----------



## Razkin (7 Feb 2021)

Para que digan que los metaleros no invertimos en bitcoin !!




Exclusiva en Coininvest. Tirada 25.000 unds.
Pero piden 50 euritos. Un sobrespot pasado. ¡Para que digan que el bitcoin no está sobrevalorado!


----------



## Razkin (9 Feb 2021)

Continuando con el tema de la libertad 2 oz y 5oz ..... hace un par de semanas comentaba en el hilo que en EMK anunciaban próxima disposición de la 5 oz proof de 2020 y yo me esperaba un precio de unos 190 euros, por similitud a lo que pasó con la 2019. Pues bien, me ha llegado el aviso y ya la tienen disponible al "módico" precio de 269 euros. ??? Se han pasado cuatro pueblos!!. No sé si por la escasez de material por lo sucedido estas semanas. Mas bien creo que van muy fuerte de salida con la moneda y en unas semanas o meses, si no se dispara el precio de la plata (Que ojalá!) se ajustará.

Y digo esto, porque entrando a la página de los belgas, me encuentro:


No tienen 2020 pero ya veis: Precios ajustados y ¡sorprendente disyuntiva! . Tardo 2 segundos en decidirme por la proof 2018. (el efecto espejo en la 5 oz. destaca, menos tirada y menos precio ?????) 
Pueden ser ejemplo del recorrido en precio de estas monedas en un par de años. Despues de 2 o tres años vuelven a subir y bastante (son difíciles de encontrar por debajo de 300 anteriores a 2015). 
Perooo, nunca he pillado en goldsilver.be y recuerdo haber leído alguna que otra mala experiencia de algún que otro forero. 
No sé, quizás sea mejor esperar a ese ajuste de precio en la de 2020 que presumo.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Continuando con el tema de la libertad 2 oz y 5oz ..... hace un par de semanas comentaba en el hilo que en EMK anunciaban próxima disposición de la 5 oz proof de 2020 y yo me esperaba un precio de unos 190 euros, por similitud a lo que pasó con la 2019. Pues bien, me ha llegado el aviso y ya la tienen disponible al "módico" precio de 269 euros. ??? Se han pasado cuatro pueblos!!. No sé si por la escasez de material por lo sucedido estas semanas. Mas bien creo que van muy fuerte de salida con la moneda y en unas semanas o meses, si no se dispara el precio de la plata (Que ojalá!) se ajustará.
> 
> Y digo esto, porque entrando a la página de los belgas, me encuentro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 568103
> ...



Coge las de 2 oz de 2019 proof de los belgas, tirada más baja que la proof de 2020. Mucho más potencial


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que era necesario un hilo de este tipo para dar opiniones o datos interesantes sobre las monedas existentes y las nuevas que van sacando.



Las ÚNICAS monedas interesantes son, en mi opinión, las más baratas. Las que si hay una hiperinflación de los papelitos, te cambien por cosas que necesites los que les sobre algo. Esas relucientes monedas con un premium de robo son mala inversión si lo que pretendes es revenderlas por fíat y ganar algo, hay mejores cosas para especular.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Continuando con el tema de la libertad 2 oz y 5oz ..... hace un par de semanas comentaba en el hilo que en EMK anunciaban próxima disposición de la 5 oz proof de 2020 y yo me esperaba un precio de unos 190 euros, por similitud a lo que pasó con la 2019. Pues bien, me ha llegado el aviso y ya la tienen disponible al "módico" precio de 269 euros. ??? Se han pasado cuatro pueblos!!. No sé si por la escasez de material por lo sucedido estas semanas. Mas bien creo que van muy fuerte de salida con la moneda y en unas semanas o meses, si no se dispara el precio de la plata (Que ojalá!) se ajustará.
> 
> Y digo esto, porque entrando a la página de los belgas, me encuentro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 568103
> ...



Lo de la escasez es un rollo que estan contando para aprobechar el momento.


----------



## Razkin (9 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Coge las de 2 oz de 2019 proof de los belgas, tirada más baja que la proof de 2020. Mucho más potencial



Esas ya las tengo. Comparto tu opinon.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> También van a sacar una nueva serie llamada las virtudes, de la cual ya han sacado la primera, Victoria . La serie consta de 6 monedas que irán sacando dedicadas cada una a una virtud :
> 
> - Victoria
> - Verdad
> ...



Qué bonitas! Que casa de la moneda las saca? En que pagina la venden?


----------



## Razkin (9 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las ÚNICAS monedas interesantes son, en mi opinión, las más baratas. Las que si hay una hiperinflación de los papelitos, te cambien por cosas que necesites los que les sobre algo. Esas relucientes monedas con un premium de robo son mala inversión si lo que pretendes es revenderlas por fíat y ganar algo, hay mejores cosas para especular.



Si el premium por una proof o por cualquier moneda, no es muy elevado (pagar 35 por oz en lugar de 30 o similar) y la moneda tiene una buena masa de incondicionales como pasa con las libertad de Mexico, no te creas que son mala inversión. 
Y creo que de esto va este hilo. 
Y a esto añadir que como yo, muchos foreros no estamos por la especulación a corto , y la mayoría de monedas se quedan con nosotros muchos años o para siempre jamás.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 Feb 2021)

Sun


Razkin dijo:


> Si el premium por una proof o por cualquier moneda, no es muy elevado (pagar 35 por oz en lugar de 30 o similar) y la moneda tiene una buena masa de incondicionales como pasa con las libertad de Mexico, no te creas que son mala inversión.
> Y creo que de esto va este hilo.
> Y a esto añadir que como yo, muchos foreros no estamos por la especulación a corto , y la mayoría de monedas se quedan con nosotros muchos años o para siempre jamás.



Qué quiere decir proof?


----------



## FranMen (9 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las ÚNICAS monedas interesantes son, en mi opinión, las más baratas. Las que si hay una hiperinflación de los papelitos, te cambien por cosas que necesites los que les sobre algo. Esas relucientes monedas con un premium de robo son mala inversión si lo que pretendes es revenderlas por fíat y ganar algo, hay mejores cosas para especular.



Pues yo, como las cervezas: normalmente compro marca blanca por cajas y, de vez en cuando, un par de artesanas por si me gusta la primera tener una segunda


----------



## Zoeric (9 Feb 2021)

Pues al final me pillé la de Odín. Como capricho más que otra cosa y con la esperanza de no tener que transformarla nunca en fiat ni en pan.

Viene en un estuche bastante curioso.

Lo único que los cabrones de Powercoin ponen en el anuncio que es calidad proof y en el certificado pone que es standard...no tengo ninguna proof, pero no le veo un relieve ni un fondo espejo, ni mucha diferencia con una normal. Así que supongo que es standard...les escribiré a ver qué dicen.

Eso sí, los detalles están guapísimos y es muy chula para quien le guste la temática.
Las fotos no le hacen honor la verdad.


----------



## Zoeric (9 Feb 2021)

También me ha llegado esta


----------



## Tichy (9 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sun
> 
> 
> Qué quiere decir proof?



En el primer post del hilo "Oro y plata post oficial", es uno de los temas de los que se ofrecen enlaces para explicarlo.


----------



## dmb001 (9 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sun
> 
> 
> Qué quiere decir proof?



*Moneda Proof*
El término "Proof" se toma del inglés y describe monedas de especial calidad que, hoy en día, se producen en su mayoría para coleccionistas. En cuanto a sus diferencias con la monedas de producción común, las monedas Proof se pulen, por lo que su apariencia es más brillante y la nitidez de su diseño considerablemente más alta. Las prensas en las que se producen son atendidas manualmente y los troqueles revisados y limpiados después de cada acuñación. En general , estas monedas presentan un alto grabado, conseguido gracias a la doble presión que se ejerce sobre sus caras.
Debido a el proceso manual que se emplea en su fabricación, las monedas Proof tienen un precio más alto y muchas de ellas son genuinas piezas artísticas muy buscadas por coleccionistas.


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué bonitas! Que casa de la moneda las saca? En que pagina la venden?



Esta la hace la East India Company Mint para la isla Santa Elena. La tenías a 31,94 en goldsilver.be pero ahora está agotada.


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las ÚNICAS monedas interesantes son, en mi opinión, las más baratas. Las que si hay una hiperinflación de los papelitos, te cambien por cosas que necesites los que les sobre algo. Esas relucientes monedas con un premium de robo son mala inversión si lo que pretendes es revenderlas por fíat y ganar algo, hay mejores cosas para especular.



Claro, cuando salieron monedas como la de la serie de piratas Black Flag también eran baratas, yo las compré por 38 euros y ahora está a 145 euros. Lo mismo con el donuts de los Simpson que salió a 69 euros y ahora se vende a 500 y pico.


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

Cambiando de tema, si os acordáis comentamos hace poco cual sería la moneda adoptada por los Wallstreetbets de Reddit y parece que hoy ya tenemos ganador absoluto.







Salen 3 monedas distintas. Unas en acabado Proof de las cuales sólo se emiten 10.000 unidades. Las normales BU de las cuales de momento se desconoce la tirada y por último unas en acabado Antiqued de las cuales sólo se emiten 1.000 unidades.

Ahora que cada uno saque sus mejores armas y trate de hacerse con alguna.


----------



## conde84 (9 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, si os acordáis comentamos hace poco cual sería la moneda adoptada por los Wallstreetbets de Reddit y parece que hoy ya tenemos ganador absoluto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La verdad que no me atrae nada esa medalla, prefiero una simple libertad a ese invento.


----------



## Silver94 (9 Feb 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> La verdad que no me atrae nada esa medalla, prefiero una simple libertad a ese invento.



Al precio que van a salir, te puedes llevar dos libertades jajaja


----------



## conde84 (9 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Al precio que van a salir, te puedes llevar dos libertades jajaja



Mejor me lo pones, no dudo que en EE.UU, puedan tener demanda, pero aqui la verdad no lo veo.


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

8 millones de potenciales compradores más otros tantos millones de coleccionistas tratando de hacerse con algo que representa estos momentos históricos en los que David derrota a Goliath.

El precio no tiene por ser caro ya que estos rounds están a punto de salir o están saliendo ya. Si se pillan pronto se puede hacer a buen precio.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Continuando con el tema de la libertad 2 oz y 5oz ..... hace un par de semanas comentaba en el hilo que en EMK anunciaban próxima disposición de la 5 oz proof de 2020 y yo me esperaba un precio de unos 190 euros, por similitud a lo que pasó con la 2019. Pues bien, me ha llegado el aviso y ya la tienen disponible al "módico" precio de 269 euros. ??? Se han pasado cuatro pueblos!!. No sé si por la escasez de material por lo sucedido estas semanas. Mas bien creo que van muy fuerte de salida con la moneda y en unas semanas o meses, si no se dispara el precio de la plata (Que ojalá!) se ajustará.
> 
> Y digo esto, porque entrando a la página de los belgas, me encuentro:
> Ver archivo adjunto 568103
> ...



Desde mi propia experiencia con ellos, he hecho tres pedidos a los belgas, en Diciembre/Enero (el primero lo "guardé" y luego pedí que me enviaran los dos) y el tercero el fin de semana antes de la hipotética "locura alcista" con lo de Reddit y todo eso. Compré la Libertad de 5 onzas proof de 2018 por 162,72€ y también tengo dos de las Libertades 2 onzas 2019 proof, a 70,80 euros.......
y tardaron en enviarme las monedas por UPS una semana. Muy rápido, empaquetado perfecto y seguro. Por lo que... quizás he tenido suerte, pero de entrada recomiendo esa tienda. Eso si, prepara 35 euros de gastos de envío. Un saludo!


----------



## Forcopula (9 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> 8 millones de potenciales compradores más otros tantos millones de coleccionistas tratando de hacerse con algo que representa estos momentos históricos en los que David derrota a Goliath.
> 
> El precio no tiene por ser caro ya que estos rounds están a punto de salir o están saliendo ya. Si se pillan pronto se puede hacer a buen precio.



Si las encuentras cuelgalas por aquí para los curiosos y por si cuadra precio.. tal vez caiga alguna


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si las encuentras cuelgalas por aquí para los curiosos y por si cuadra precio.. tal vez caiga alguna



Supongo que tarde o temprano aparecerán por nuestros habituales cotos de caza. Paciencia y a mantenerse vigilantes.

La ventaja que tenemos es que la Mint que la fabrica, la Blockchain Mint no es de USA sino de Singapur.


----------



## Daviot (9 Feb 2021)

Jajaja.......... no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora de que en el reverso vienen incluso los tickers de las empresas que intentaron llevar `to da Moon´.

Gamestop, Blackberry, cines AMC, Nokia y BathBedBeyond.


----------



## Lanx (10 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Si el premium por una proof o por cualquier moneda, no es muy elevado (pagar 35 por oz en lugar de 30 o similar) y la moneda tiene una buena masa de incondicionales como pasa con las libertad de Mexico, no te creas que son mala inversión.
> Y creo que de esto va este hilo.
> Y a esto añadir que como yo, muchos foreros no estamos por la especulación a corto , y la mayoría de monedas se quedan con nosotros muchos años o para siempre jamás.



Yo he empezado hace poco con esto de las monedas de plata, de momento he comprado un par que me ha gustado el diseño, de adolescente solía coleccionar los euros de otros países, aunque me los acababa gastando. 

No tengo intención de venderlas a no ser que consigan un precio muy jugoso.

Una pregunta estúpida que seguro ya está respondida en algún lugar, no hay que declarar nada por ellas, no?


----------



## FranMen (10 Feb 2021)

39$
PRE-SALE 2021 Wall Street Bets 1 oz 999 Silver Round/Coin Blockchain Mint WSB Wallstreetbets r/wallstreetbets


----------



## Arbizuko (11 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Que tal estáis?

Por casualidad he encontrado una moneda que me ha gustado mucho. Es una moneda de oro de USA con un indio por un lado y el águila por otro. Las hay de 2,5$ y 5$.

El tema es que no encuentro ningún sitio aquí donde vendan está moneda.

Me podría dar alguien alguna pista de donde lo puedo encontrar??

Muchas gracias por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## dmb001 (11 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Que tal estáis?
> 
> ...



American Gold Half Eagle $5 Indian Head - £666.20

666.20 libras la de 5 dólares, not bad.


----------



## Arbizuko (11 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> American Gold Half Eagle $5 Indian Head - £666.20
> 
> 666.20 libras la de 5 dólares, not bad.



Muchas gracias dmb001,

Veo que está cotizado...


----------



## dmb001 (11 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Muchas gracias dmb001,
> 
> Veo que está cotizado...



La conozco porque casualmente tengo en casa la de 10$ y hace poco hice inventario, no soy ningún experto


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Que tal estáis?
> 
> ...



En coininvest solían tenerla, tanto la de 5$ como la de 2,5$ pero ahora está agotada. Puedes introducir tu email para que te avisen cuando vuelvan a tener alguna.

5 Dollar Half Eagle "Indian Head" | Gold | 1908-1929 | coininvest

2.5 Dollar Quarter Eagle "Indian Head" | Gold | 1908-1929 | coininvest


----------



## Arbizuko (11 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Cualquiera de las acuñaciones del tipo Indian Head es una moneda cotizada, sobre todo si está en buen estado. Tiene bastante premium, más la de 2,5 $ que la de 5 y que la de 10, en relación a su pesos en oro. Esta última, la de 10$, tiene un diseño menos atractivo, a mi juicio. Cambia la cabeza del jefe indio por un perfil de la estatua de la libertad tocada con un penacho de plumas. La que realmente vale un dineral por su mayor rareza, es la conocida como Indian princess Head cuyo valor facial es de 3$. Esta, si está en buen estado, puede superar los 2000$ Para solo 4,5 g. de oro 900. Y es raro ver una a la venta fuera de alguna subasta.
> Si realmente te interesa la de 2,5$ te recomiendo esta tienda, les he comprado mucha plata, son serios y cumplidores.
> 2,5 Dollars USA - Indianer-0107000500
> 
> ...



Buenas Bruce,

Que tal estas?

Muchas gracias por la información, la verdad que estoy interesado en el de 2,5$ o 5$. Como dices, el de 10$ no me parece tan bonito.

Te agradezco mucho!!!

Saludos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Que tal estáis?
> 
> ...



En Tauler tienes dos reproducciones en subasta, precio de salida 400 euros, ahora mismo 480. Se cierra la subasta en 4 dias y 17 horas.

5 dollars. Monedas Extranjeras. Estados Unidos. 1909. Lote de 2

Eso si, son Ley 0.700. Si lo que más te mola es el diseño, quizás te vengan bien...


----------



## Razkin (13 Feb 2021)

La comentamos. 47-48 euros de salida en EMK. ¿hará como la Spiderman? Yo no veo clara la apuesta.


----------



## conde84 (14 Feb 2021)

Ya de primeras sale con mucho premium, cosa que la de Spiderman no.


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> La comentamos. 47-48 euros de salida en EMK. ¿hará como la Spiderman? Yo no veo clara la apuesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571954



Yo de momento paso también a la espera de que la saquen en más webs y comparar precios, bueno y también porque las Libertades del 2020 y las Golden Eagle del 2021 me han dejado la cuenta corriente tirando.


----------



## Forcopula (14 Feb 2021)

Igual que vosotros esperando a ver qué precio le ponen en Goldsilver a la de Batman, de 32 para abajo compro sino para otro.


----------



## Daviot (16 Feb 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Lastima de precio porque la de los arboles me encantaria....
> 
> 
> Os parece que esta subira de precio en el futuro?



Curiosa la moneda. Parece que ya está a la venta en algunas webs. Sólo 10.000 ejemplares de tirada y creo que viene protegida en su propia cápsula lo que es un plus.

Como curiosidad hay que mirar la moneda en un espejo para ver la traducción al inglés de las palabras del culto a Culthu.

Y también sacado de la Wiki :

Se conocen como mitos de Cthulhu al universo literario de horror cósmico (principalmente comprendido entre 1921 y 1935) y desarrollados en torno a Cthulhu por el propio Lovecraft y otros escritores del Círculo de Lovecraft. Las profecías dicen que cuando el ciclo cósmico termine el gran Cthulhu despertará de su letargo en R'lyeh y gobernará la tierra y destruirá a todo el que no mencione las palabras: "Cthulhu R'lyeh Ph'nglui mglw'nafh wgah'nagl fhtagn" ante el gran Cthulhu.


----------



## Razkin (16 Feb 2021)

La Royal Australian Mint saca moneda basada en su escudo





Me gusta. Muy buen diseño. Y se agradece que el cansino busto de Reina queda reducido. No molesta.
Tirada 50.000 también me agrada. Si no sale con excesivo premium, a la saca....
Tambien en onza oro.


----------



## Santogrial (16 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> La Royal Australian Mint saca moneda basada en su escudo
> Ver archivo adjunto 574487
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574489
> ...



¿ Donde la podemos comprar ? Gracias de antemano


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2021)

TOMO NOTA.

Gracias!


----------



## Razkin (16 Feb 2021)

lled


Santogrial dijo:


> ¿ Donde la podemos comprar ? Gracias de antemano



Llegará a casi todas las tiendas conocidas.


----------



## Beto (17 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> La Royal Australian Mint saca moneda basada en su escudo
> Ver archivo adjunto 574487
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574489
> ...



Esto es un sinvivir....no me llega para todas las que me gustan


----------



## Beto (17 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> lled
> 
> Llegará a casi todas las tiendas conocidas.



Y luego con suerte a alguna numismática


----------



## Arbizuko (17 Feb 2021)

Buenas noches amantes del metal,

Que tal estáis?

Estaba pensando en vender unas monedas de 5€ de Alemania, de las denominadas Zona tropical con un disco rojo y una letra G encima del águila.

El tema es que los compré en coininvest pensado que son de plata, pero ahora que estoy mirando información para ponerles el precio, he visto que son de cobre y níquel.

Lo raro es, que en la factura de coininvest pone que cada uno tiene 9gr de plata y ya no entiendo nada.

Conoce alguien estas monedas?

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## conde84 (17 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas noches amantes del metal,
> 
> Que tal estáis?
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa esas monedas son de cobre y niquel como tu has dicho y no conozco ninguna version de plata, ni las proof.


----------



## Arbizuko (17 Feb 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Que yo sepa esas monedas son de cobre y niquel como tu has dicho y no conozco ninguna version de plata, ni las proof.




Mira lo que pone en la factura, es lo que me mosquea...


----------



## andresenciso (17 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Buenas noches amantes del metal,
> 
> Que tal estáis?
> 
> ...



Son de cobre, níquel y plástico.


----------



## Arbizuko (17 Feb 2021)

Muchas gracias compañeros!
Tendré que buscar algún foro para venderlos...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (17 Feb 2021)

Arbizuko dijo:


> Mira lo que pone en la factura, es lo que me mosquea...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 575423



Bueno, en la descripcion del articulo tambien pone claramente ''cupronickel''

Creo que sobre los 20 euros se estan vendiendo estas monedas, si las compraste a facial, le has ganado mas que si hubieras comprado plata.


----------



## Razkin (20 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> La Royal Australian Mint saca moneda basada en su escudo
> Ver archivo adjunto 574487
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574489
> ...



los belgas ya la tienen en preventa a 29 euros. Pronto irán otras tiendas en la línea. Más que ajustadito premium que la convierte en muy interesante opción.


----------



## Santogrial (20 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> los belgas ya la tienen en preventa a 29 euros. Pronto irán otras tiendas en la línea. Más que ajustadito premium que la convierte en muy interesante opción.



podrías pasar link ? Sería de gran ayuda , gracias!


----------



## Razkin (20 Feb 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> podrías pasar link ? Sería de gran ayuda , gracias!



GOLDSILVER.BE
Esta tienda solo te puede salir bien la compra si es un importe elevado o vas acumulando pedidos para que te los manden en solo envío.
Tienen gastos de envío elevados. 
Yo informaba en mi anterior post para hacernos una idea de por donde estará el precio de la moneda. Es muy probable que la veamos en tiendas cercanas, andorrano, el dorado, .....con menores gastos y que pueda rondar ese precio. 
Por cierto. se anuncia para 1 de abril y veo que ya la han subido a 31 euros en 24h. (supongo que por reservas recibidas)


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2021)

Pues ya tenemos lista la tercera entrega de la serie Black Flag que saldrá en breve. En esta ocasión está dedicada a una pirata china del siglo XIX.

Tirada 15.000 monedas.


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2021)

También próximamente van a sacar la segunda entrega de la serie Gods of Olympus. La segunda entrega está dedicada a Poseidón. No han revelado el diseño de la moneda todavía pero con que sea un poco mejor que esta ya me conformo.


----------



## Razkin (21 Feb 2021)

te


Daviot dijo:


> También próximamente van a sacar la segunda entrega de la serie Gods of Olympus. La segunda entrega está dedicada a Poseidón. No han relevado el diseño de la moneda todavía pero con que sea un poco mejor que esta ya me conformo.



teniendo en cuenta que la primera, Zeus, era una revisión de la serie de 2 oz antique finish iniciada en 2014:




Pues, salvo cambio de táctica, podemos imaginar,


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> GOLDSILVER.BE
> Esta tienda solo te puede salir bien la compra si es un importe elevado o vas acumulando pedidos para que te los manden en solo envío.
> Tienen gastos de envío elevados.
> Yo informaba en mi anterior post para hacernos una idea de por donde estará el precio de la moneda. Es muy probable que la veamos en tiendas cercanas, andorrano, el dorado, .....con menores gastos y que pueda rondar ese precio.
> Por cierto. se anuncia para 1 de abril y veo que ya la han subido a 31 euros en 24h. (supongo que por reservas recibidas)



El dorado la está ofreciendo rondando los 31 también. Parece que pactaran precios o qué cojones


----------



## Daviot (21 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> te
> 
> teniendo en cuenta que la primera, Zeus, era una revisión de la serie de 2 oz antique finish iniciada en 2014:
> 
> ...



Jajaja......... miedo me da. Parece un jefe indio con lanza.


----------



## Beto (21 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos lista la tercera entrega de la serie Black Flag que saldrá en breve. En esta ocasión está dedicada a una pirata china del siglo XIX.
> 
> Tirada 15.000 monedas.



Esa intentaremos pillarla también....


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2021)

que opinion teneis de estas 2 nuevas series?



*Australia Coat of Arms 2021


Saint Helena 2021 Queen's Virtues - Victory*


----------



## andresenciso (21 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> que opinion teneis de estas 2 nuevas series?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579122
> 
> ...



La australiana me gusta mucho. La compraré seguro. La de Santa Helena aún no me he decidido.


----------



## Razkin (21 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos lista la tercera entrega de la serie Black Flag que saldrá en breve. En esta ocasión está dedicada a una pirata china del siglo XIX.
> 
> Tirada 15.000 monedas.



Me permito incluir un poco de historia. Sacada de artículo de National Geographic. Es otro de los motivos de coleccionar este tipo monedas y no solo bullion de pura inversión. 

DE PROSTITUTA A REINA PIRATA

Nacida en algún momento del año 1775 en la provincia de Cantón, China, Ching Shih vivió sus primeros años del robo y el engaño haciéndose llamar Shih Yang o Cheng I Sao, hasta que entró a formar parte de elenco de prostitutas de un burdel flotante. Los historiadores chinos afirman que Ching Shih era más alta que las mujeres de su época y que su hermosura la hacía destacar entre las demás. Era tan bella que el capitán pirata Zheng Yi , que había secuestrado a varias prostitutas del burdel flotante, la eligió a ella para convertirla en su esposa. Una vez a bordo del barco del temido pirata, Ching Shih provocó a Zeng Yi pidiéndole algo que era totalmente impensable para una mujer y menos si ésta era una prostituta: sólo se casaría con él si compartían al cincuenta por ciento todo el botín y el mando sobre sus hombres.

Ching Shih provocó a Zeng Yi pidiéndole algo que era totalmente impensable: el cincuenta por ciento de todo el botín y el mando sobre sus hombres.

Durante los seis años siguientes, la flota pirata pasó de estar formada por unos doscientos barcos a convertirse, gracias a múltiples alianzas, en un auténtico ejército de mil quinientas naves. La pareja diseñó un plan perfecto que consistía en unir a todos los piratas de la zona en una especie de consorcio, eliminando así a la competencia y optimizando los beneficios. Aquel ejército no tenía rival, pero en 1807, Zheng Yi encontró la muerte a los cuarenta y dos años. Según Borges, en su Historia Universal de la Infamia, el pirata fue envenenado con un plato de orugas cocidas con arroz. Otras fuentes afirman que perdió la vida en un naufragio provocado por un tsunami mientras navegaba a lo largo de la costa de Vietnam.

CUMPLE LA LEY O MUERE

Ching Shih era consciente de que a pesar de ser la esposa de uno de los piratas más famosos y temidos de los mares de China, su condición de mujer la hacía más vulnerable. Para solventar aquel problema, lo primero que hizo fue casarse con el hijo adoptivo de su marido, Chang Pao, y para no enemistarse con las tripulaciones lo nombró jefe directo de las tropas, consiguiendo de esta manera mantener a los hombres a raya, ya que éstos consideraban a Chang Pao como el "legítimo" heredero de aquel "imperio". Mientras, Ching Shih seguiría ocupándose de todo lo referente a los acuerdos comerciales y las alianzas.

En el apogeo de su poder, Ching Shih llegó a disponer de más de 70.000 hombres y unos 2.000 barcos que estaban divididos en seis flotas distribuidas por colores: roja, verde, amarilla, violeta y la negra, que tenía como estandarte una serpiente. Todo aquel equipo humano estaba regido por leyes muy estrictas que debían ser cumplidas a rajatabla. De lo contrario, el culpable se enfrentaba a durísimas sanciones, la mayoría de las cuales conllevaban la muerte.

LLEGAR A UN ACUERDO

Al emperador Jiaqing le ponía furioso que una mujer estuviera poniendo en jaque a todo su Imperio. Envió a su armada comandada por el almirante imperial Kuo Lang para que atacara y acabara con la flota pirata. Pero lejos de esconderse, las naves de Ching Shih fueron directas a su encuentro. Tras la contienda, la armada imperial perdió sesenta y tres barcos con sus respectivas tripulaciones, que se unieron a la bandera roja bajo amenaza de muerte. Desesperado, el gobierno imperial pidió ayuda a las armadas inglesas y portuguesas para que se unieran a ellos en la lucha contra aquel ejército invencible. Durante los dos años siguientes, y batalla tras batalla, la armada de Madame Ching siguió humillando a la coalición creada para vencerla. No viendo otra salida a aquel problema, al final el Imperio se vio obligado a ofrecer una amnistía a Ching Shih para que dejase la piratería.

En un primer momento Ching Shih rechazó la oferta, hasta que un día de 1810 se presentó sin avisar en la sede del gobierno general de Cantón para discutir los términos del indulto. Para alguien que en su código de conducta tenía establecido que a los desertores se les debía cortar la cabeza, sólo había una manera de retirarse dignamente: debían hacerlo todos juntos. Ching Shih no se presentó en persona delante del emperador para firmar su propio indulto, sino para firmar el de su armada al completo. De este modo, Ching Shih, la pirata que nunca fue derrotada, se salvó a sí misma y a todos los que lucharon junto a ella. Se instaló en Cantón, donde montó un burdel y una casa de apuestas. Allí murió plácidamente a los 69 años envuelta, seguramente, en una narcótica nube de opio, recordando sus años de aventuras.


----------



## Daviot (22 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> que opinion teneis de estas 2 nuevas series?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579122
> 
> ...



La primera moneda lo siento pero no es del estilo de las que me gusten. La segunda, Victory si me gusta pero como comentaba el compañero AU10KAG1K la forma del torso está un poco mal hecha. Las 2 monedas tienen una tirada de 50.000 monedas que es bastante, sin embargo las 2 son las primeras de una serie.

De todas formas también guardaría munición para cuando salga esta preciosidad en plata.


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> que opinion teneis de estas 2 nuevas series?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579122
> 
> ...



La de Santa Helena la tengo y en mano gana mucho. Es de esas monedas a las que las fotos no le hacen justicia. La canguro he metido una a la saca que por ese precio y siendo primera de serie. A mí 50k de tirada en un mundo de casi 7k millones de almas me parece una tirada pequeña qué queréis que os diga. Las de Marvel o los Simpsons también son de 50k y suelen salir a buen precio y mirad luego el premium que cogen. Habéis visto el premium que tiene ya la Wolverine de Marvel? . De locos. Menos mal que la alcancé a pillar por debajo de los 30€


----------



## FranMen (22 Feb 2021)

Auguro que esta preciosidad se va a vender como rosquillas, especialmente entre las miembras y miembros del foro 
Moneda conmemorativa del 8 de marzo - Blog Numismatico


----------



## andresenciso (22 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Auguro que esta preciosidad se va a vender como rosquillas, especialmente entre las miembras y miembros del foro
> Moneda conmemorativa del 8 de marzo - Blog Numismatico
> Ver archivo adjunto 580152



Esta al nivel de la mayoría de monedas de la FNMT (antimarketing en estado puro). Lo raro es que alguien las coleccione. Habría que investigar qué equipo de personas decide las temáticas, porque huelen a caspa que apesta.


----------



## Santogrial (22 Feb 2021)

Entre lo caras que son las de la casa de la moneda y esto .. es una pena por que estaría bien que España hiciese monedas de metales de inversión como la royal mint a precios realistas ...


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Auguro que esta preciosidad se va a vender como rosquillas, especialmente entre las miembras y miembros del foro
> Moneda conmemorativa del 8 de marzo - Blog Numismatico
> Ver archivo adjunto 580152



Madre del amor hermoso, ésto no puede ser verdad. Nada más por estos engendros de monedas dan ganas de renunciar a la nacionalidad española


----------



## Beto (23 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La primera moneda lo siento pero no es del estilo de las que me gusten. La segunda, Victory si me gusta pero como comentaba el compañero AU10KAG1K la forma del torso está un poco mal hecha. Las 2 monedas tienen una tirada de 50.000 monedas que es bastante, sin embargo las 2 son las primeras de una serie.
> 
> De todas formas también guardaría munición para cuando salga esta preciosidad en plata.



esa no faltara...

joder, me van a echar de casa....


----------



## Beto (23 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La de Santa Helena la tengo y en mano gana mucho. Es de esas monedas a las que las fotos no le hacen justicia. La canguro he metido una a la saca que por ese precio y siendo primera de serie. A mí 50k de tirada en un mundo de casi 7k millones de almas me parece una tirada pequeña qué queréis que os diga. Las de Marvel o los Simpsons también son de 50k y suelen salir a buen precio y mirad luego el premium que cogen. Habéis visto el premium que tiene ya la Wolverine de Marvel? . De locos. Menos mal que la alcancé a pillar por debajo de los 30€



a mi me ha llegado hoy y es muy bonita, mejora mucho en mano....bueno, eso cualquier moneda


----------



## Daviot (23 Feb 2021)

Es curioso, pero hay muchas monedas que ganan mucho en mano respecto a su fotografía. Como ejemplo la del dragón rectangular del año pasado, muy bonita en mano y sin embargo en la foto no parecía tal. Más o menos en todas las webs venía esta primera foto y luego en mano es como la segunda foto.
























Al final encargué una caja/tubo entero en junio de 2020 y que nostalgia de precios.


*Producto (s)*

SkuNombrePrecioCantidadTotalAUDGPM20_Australian 2020 “Dragon” (Perth Mint), 1 oz Plata_€21,55 incl impuestos20€431,00 incl impuestosLTHA305929_Leuchtturm Guantes 100% algodón_€4,99 incl impuestos2€9,98 incl impuestos
Todos los precios incluyen impuestos. Excluidos gastos de envío


Sub-total:€440,98 incl impuestosEnvío:€9,90Total del pedido:*€450,88*


----------



## Beto (23 Feb 2021)

21 eurillos, madre mía...y tampoco es tanta diferencia pero jolin....


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2021)

Acaba de salir la moneda del León checo de 2021.

Sale la moneda de 1 oz con sólo una tirada de 7935 monedas y otra de 2 oz con tirada de sólo 1000 ejemplares.

La moneda parece bastante chula, lo único que la emite la isla Niue con la cara de la biega por detrás, aunque esta vez en pequeño.


----------



## semperffidelis (26 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes, 
¿Qué diferencia existe entre la barra de oro Good Delivery y el resto? 
Millones de gracias


----------



## Daviot (26 Feb 2021)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> ¿Qué diferencia existe entre la barra de oro Good Delivery y el resto?
> Millones de gracias



Lingotes aprobados por la LBMA. Vamos, que tienen garantías pero pueden ser de muchas refinerías distintas y sin nada en particular que lo haga atractivo y con tiradas ilimitadas.

Mejor escoger tú el tipo de lingote, son más bonitos los que son acuñados y no los de fundición. A la izquierda el de fundición y a la derecha el acuñado.


----------



## Razkin (10 Mar 2021)

Hoy lo he visto en alguna tienda. Parece ser la primera de lo que será el macaco de Gibraltar. 50.000 de tirada.

Pandas, leones, kanguros, koalas, águilas, caballos, .... No sé, tanto animalito me da pereza. Y eso que este primero no lo veo mal de diseño, tirada y premium.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Buenas, sabéis de alguna tienda de confianza que vendan las monedas de plata de Wall Street Bets? calidad proof.... 

Es para un hamijo


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Acaba de salir la moneda del León checo de 2021.
> 
> Sale la moneda de 1 oz con sólo una tirada de 7935 monedas y otra de 2 oz con tirada de sólo 1000 ejemplares.
> 
> La moneda parece bastante chula, lo único que la emite la isla Niue con la cara de la biega por detrás, aunque esta vez en pequeño.



Menudo prognatismo le han metido al león! Se ve que se ha quitado la postiza para la foto


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Menudo prognatismo le han metido al león! Se ve que se ha quitado la postiza para la foto



La postiza ? Yo la veo bien conseguida la moneda y teniendo en cuenta de que la de 1 oz sólo tiene una tirada de 7.935 monedas creo que es interesante si se consigue a buen precio.


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, ya está a la venta la de Batman a unos 50 euros que creo que es un buen precio ya que la moneda es Proof y estas siempre son más caras. 

Además la tirada es de sólo 15.000 monedas y es la primera moneda de una serie donde sacarán también a Superman, Aquaman, Flash, Wonder Woman, Cyborg.


----------



## Beto (10 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por cierto, ya está a la venta la de Batman a unos 50 euros que creo que es un buen precio ya que la moneda es Proof y estas siempre son más caras.
> 
> Además la tirada es de sólo 15.000 monedas y es la primera moneda de una serie donde sacarán también a Superman, Aquaman, Flash, Wonder Woman, Cyborg.



no dejan de provocarnos


----------



## Silver94 (10 Mar 2021)

En la pagina 20 ya se habló del precio de la de batman  a mi me parece muy cara.


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> En la pagina 20 ya se habló del precio de la de batman  a mi me parece muy cara.



Si fuera BU igual podría considerarse algo cara pero como digo hay que tener en cuenta que no es BU sino Proof, es la primera de la serie y tiene una tirada baja de 15.000 monedas.

Además creo que está bastante conseguida con ese look de comic de los años 50.


----------



## Jacda (10 Mar 2021)

La de piratas del caribe saldra cara, vamos a ver si tiene un precio mas comedido la de la tortuga de la serie animales celestiales


----------



## Silver94 (10 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si fuera BU igual podría considerarse algo cara pero como digo hay que tener en cuenta que no es BU sino Proof, es la primera de la serie y tiene una tirada baja de 15.000 monedas.
> 
> Además creo que está bastante conseguida con ese look de comic de los años 50.



Yo hace poco me hice con el tiranosaurus de la prehistoric life. Primera de serie, diseño que mola, 10.000 unidades. 32 euros. 

La de batman es preciosa y se va a revalorizar, pero me sigue pareciendo cara.


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La postiza ? Yo la veo bien conseguida la moneda y teniendo en cuenta de que la de 1 oz sólo tiene una tirada de 7.935 monedas creo que es interesante si se consigue a buen precio.



Lo que refiero es que parece que se ha sacado la dentadura postiza


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 593681
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 593683
> 
> La de piratas del caribe saldra cara, vamos a ver si tiene un precio mas comedido la de la tortuga de la serie animales celestiales




La primera moneda parece ser otra serie nueva de piratas que saca la New Zealand Mint. Por lo que tengo visto esta Mint suele sacar las monedas muy seguidas, a veces con premiums muy elevados y sin cuidar mucho el diseño de la moneda.

Por ejemplo en esta primera moneda no han cuidado mucho la cara de Jack Sparrow y parece que lleva anteojos.


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que refiero es que parece que se ha sacado la dentadura postiza
> Ver archivo adjunto 593725



Ah ya , tampoco creo que sea para tanto. Habrá que verla en mano a ver que tal.

En la foto de la tarjeta si que parece que tiene la boca más natural con más curvatura y en cambio en la moneda parece más recta.


----------



## Forcopula (10 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ah ya , tampoco creo que sea para tanto. Habrá que verla en mano a ver que tal.
> 
> En la foto de la tarjeta si que parece que tiene la boca más natural con más curvatura y en cambio en la moneda parece más recta.



2021 | Czech Mint

Aquí la página de la Mint, en breves las pondrán a la venta, muy interesantes los formatos más grandes, tanto de 10oz como de 1kg, y la de 2 con la tarjeta. A mi personalmente me gusta. Muy buen ojo Daviot


----------



## Forcopula (10 Mar 2021)

Respecto a la de Batman pensaba que no serían proof, si lo sé habría comprado en emk cuando las sacaron a la venta por 37€... Edito: no veo por ningún lado que sean proof a ver si alguien puede pasar la info

Y aquí cuelgo yo la próxima serie de la Royal Mint, que después de haber terminado las Queens Beasts comienzan con está serie llamada Myths and Legends. Primera moneda Robin Hood, habrá que estar atentos, lo veo buena oportunidad. Tirada sin determinar.


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Respecto a la de Batman pensaba que no serían proof, si lo sé habría comprado en emk cuando las sacaron a la venta por 37€... Edito: no veo por ningún lado que sean proof a ver si alguien puede pasar la info
> 
> Y aquí cuelgo yo la próxima serie de la Royal Mint, que después de haber terminado las Queens Beasts comienzan con está serie llamada Myths and Legends. Primera moneda Robin Hood, habrá que estar atentos, lo veo buena oportunidad. Tirada sin determinar.




En EMK pone BU brillante sin circular pero en Europeanmint pone proof. En los videos que he visto de ella para mí parece proof o proof-like

2021 1 oz $2 NZD Niue Silver DC Comics Justice League: Batman Coin BU

*Specifications*

*Year*: 2021
*Grade*: Proof
*Mintage*: 15,000 coins
*Country*: Niue
*Denomination*: $2 NZD
*Manufacturer*: New Zealand Mint
*Metal Content*: 1 troy oz
*Purity*: .999 Fine Silver
*Thicness*: 2.98 mm
*Diameter*: 40 mm


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Respecto a la de Batman pensaba que no serían proof, si lo sé habría comprado en emk cuando las sacaron a la venta por 37€... Edito: no veo por ningún lado que sean proof a ver si alguien puede pasar la info
> 
> Y aquí cuelgo yo la próxima serie de la Royal Mint, que después de haber terminado las Queens Beasts comienzan con está serie llamada Myths and Legends. Primera moneda Robin Hood, habrá que estar atentos, lo veo buena oportunidad. Tirada sin determinar.



Desconocía lo de la nueva serie de Mitos y Leyendas de la Royal Mint. Sí que parece muy prometedora por esa primera moneda que has puesto.
Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Mar 2021)

La de Batman no es Proof. Páginas de tiendas europeas y de fuera de Europa ponen que es BU y a parte dicen o ponen fotos de que vienen en tubos de 25 monedas. Para mí que los de Europa Mint se sacan ese "Proof" de la manga o se habrán equivocado


----------



## Tichy (11 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La de Batman no es Proof. Páginas de tiendas europeas y de fuera de Europa ponen que es BU y a parte dicen o ponen fotos de que vienen en tubos de 25 monedas. Para mí que los de Europa Mint se sacan ese "Proof" de la manga o se habrán equivocado



Exactamente. 
Casualmente el domingo pasado estuve con otro forero haciendo algún intercambio y me enseñó esta moneda confirmando que venía en tubos de 25 sin encapsular. Buena calidad, eso sí, pero no es Proof.


----------



## Zoeric (11 Mar 2021)

Tiene buena pinta viendo una foto real de la moneda.



Por cierto, no parece ser la primera moneda de plata de Batman...mirad lo que he visto por ahí...






A mi la del León Checo si me mola bastante, de hecho la tengo pedida...32 cholos o así.


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La de Santa Helena la tengo y en mano gana mucho. Es de esas monedas a las que las fotos no le hacen justicia. La canguro he metido una a la saca que por ese precio y siendo primera de serie. A mí 50k de tirada en un mundo de casi 7k millones de almas me parece una tirada pequeña qué queréis que os diga. Las de Marvel o los Simpsons también son de 50k y suelen salir a buen precio y mirad luego el premium que cogen. Habéis visto el premium que tiene ya la Wolverine de Marvel? . De locos. Menos mal que la alcancé a pillar por debajo de los 30€



Confirmo , Santa Helena en mano gana mucho
Y las de los simpson en mano son una gozada


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Respecto a la de Batman pensaba que no serían proof, si lo sé habría comprado en emk cuando las sacaron a la venta por 37€... Edito: no veo por ningún lado que sean proof a ver si alguien puede pasar la info
> 
> Y aquí cuelgo yo la próxima serie de la Royal Mint, que después de haber terminado las Queens Beasts comienzan con está serie llamada Myths and Legends. Primera moneda Robin Hood, habrá que estar atentos, lo veo buena oportunidad. Tirada sin determinar.



Myths and Legends , interesante , alguien tiene mas info?


----------



## Daviot (11 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> Myths and Legends , interesante , alguien tiene mas info?



Sí, la tirada en principio es ilimitada para esta primera moneda.

Después de esta primera moneda también parece que las siguientes van dedicadas a personajes secundarios de Robin Hood como son Lady Marian ( la novia de Robin Hood ) y Little John, cosa que no me convence mucho, la verdad.


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, la tirada en principio es ilimitada para esta primera moneda.
> 
> Después de esta primera moneda también parece que las siguientes van dedicadas a personajes secundarios de Robin Hood como son Lady Marian ( la novia de Robin Hood ) y Little John, cosa que no me convence mucho, la verdad.



pues tampoco me convence con lo que dices


----------



## Daviot (11 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> pues tampoco me convence con lo que dices



De hecho la de Lady Marian ya la están anunciando, aunque falta conocer el diseño.

2021 Maid Marian One Ounce Silver Coin | Chards


----------



## Jacda (15 Mar 2021)

Creo que esta serie de mitos y leyendas es solo sobre Robin Hood


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

Pues así a grosso modo tenemos 2 mundos en esto de las monedas. 

Las numismáticas cuyo valor viene determinado por su escasez y estado de conservación, es decir que su valor suele superar a su contenido en oro, plata, etc. Es un mundo donde hay que saber bastante y como digo los distintos grados de conservación de la moneda determinan mucho su valor. En este foro hay personas que entienden mucho de este mundo y alguna creo que ha escrito un libro. Ellos son los que mejor consejo pueden dar.


Y luego tenemos las monedas bullion donde su valor viene más determinado por su contenido en oro, plata, platino. Estas monedas también pueden tener un valor superior a su contenido en metal precioso, es lo que se llama valor seminumismático. Para estas monedas los conocimientos requeridos no son tan altos como con las numismáticas.


----------



## Burbunvencido (15 Mar 2021)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Voy a inaugurar el hilo comentando unas monedas que pienso que pueden ser interesantes en un futuro:
> 
> Se trata de la colección "Celestial Animals" de Niue fabricadas por New Zealand Mint con una tirada de sólo 10.000 unidades. Representa a los 5 animales del Feng Shui: Green Dragon, White Tiger, Red Phoenix, Yellow Snake y Black Turtle.
> 
> ...



Pierden valor por el hecho de haber permititdo que un enemigo infiltrado les haya hecho el diseño


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2021)

Locura en la pagina de los belgas con las onzas de Robin Hood, han puesto alrededor de 250 a la venta a mediodía y ya están agotadas. Quedaban 93 en stock a las 18h aprox y han desaparecido (a lo mejor lo han retirado ellos para "ajustar precio")


Y ya tienen a la venta las onzas en plata de nuevo diseño Rectangular dragon, muy chulas como se dijo por aquí


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

En ese caso, a ver si algún numismático del foro como @Muttley y compañía tienen a bien aconsejarte algo.


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Locura en la pagina de los belgas con las onzas de Robin Hood, han puesto alrededor de 250 a la venta a mediodía y ya están agotadas. Quedaban 93 en stock a las 18h aprox y han desaparecido (a lo mejor lo han retirado ellos para "ajustar precio")
> 
> 
> Y ya tienen a la venta las onzas en plata de nuevo diseño Rectangular dragon, muy chulas como se dijo por aquí



Eso venía yo a decir, el dragón en lingote pequeño ya está a la venta. Precio, poco más de 29 euros. Un premium considerable teniendo en cuenta que la tirada es de 250.000 ejemplares.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> En los belgas todo es posible
> Esta mañana del dragon tenian casi 500. Mira ahora las que quedan.
> Pero nunca se sabe.
> Con la dragon lingote de ORO decian que quedaba solo 1 y ya han cargado 20 mas.Son unos piratas.
> Otro ejemplo, la Robin Hood de ORO la sacaron a la venta al mismo tiempo que la de plata.La han tenido sin precio de salida hasta hace unas pocas horas. Sin comentarios.Estaban sondeando el mercado o que? a saber



La de Batman nunca llegaron a sacarla a la venta por ejemplo, solo ahí puesta sin precio y luego la quitaron.
De la de Robin Hood de plata han repuesto con 1500 unidades!! 

De la del dragón con esa tirada es un premium alto sí, si Eldorado la saca con mejor precio me lanzo y sino pues nada


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> En los belgas todo es posible
> Esta mañana del dragon tenian casi 500. Mira ahora las que quedan.
> Pero nunca se sabe.
> Con la dragon lingote de ORO decian que quedaba solo 1 y ya han cargado 20 mas.Son unos piratas.
> Otro ejemplo, la Robin Hood de ORO la sacaron a la venta al mismo tiempo que la de plata.La han tenido sin precio de salida hasta hace unas pocas horas. Sin comentarios.Estaban sondeando el mercado o que? a saber



Jajaja..........menudos listos son los belgas, saben más que los ratones colorados.

Cuando nosotros creemos que se están acabando ellos tienen guardadas muchas más, lo que pasa que nos hacen creer que hay un cupo limitado.

Y efectivamente como dices, cuando las tienen sin precio están tomándonos las medidas mediante clicks registrados en esa moneda para ver hasta donde nos pueden meter el estocazo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Mar 2021)

Mírate tmb este hilo, yo llevo tiempo coleccionando pero aprendo mucho leyéndolo, espero que te sea útil!


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> La de Batman nunca llegaron a sacarla a la venta por ejemplo, solo ahí puesta sin precio y luego la quitaron.
> De la de Robin Hood de plata han repuesto con 1500 unidades!!
> 
> De la del dragón con esa tirada es un premium alto sí, si Eldorado la saca con mejor precio me lanzo y sino pues nada



Así es, yo también me fijé que la de Batman la tenían ahí puesta de postín pero sin precio. Igual están al acecho a ver si pueden hacer un Spiderman donde la moneda se disparó de precio.

La del Dragón del 2021 pienso lo mismo, si Eldorado o Andorranojoyería la sacan a mejor precio cojo unas cuantas y sino pues nada que 250.000 monedas van a llevar un tiempo hasta que las vendan.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Mar 2021)

El Dragón es el animal mitológico preferido de los chinos y toda moneda que lo lleve, los chinos las quieren todas. Yo también estoy al acecho pero me temo un buen palo viendo que los Belgas la han sacado de primeras por casi 30. Me quedé con las ganas de la Batman y espero no quedarme con las ganas de ésta también


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Mar 2021)

Coño! Se me ha olvidao poner enlace! Aqui:

Algunas monedas de plata interesantes


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esto paso este año con las libertades de oro proff de una onza que sacaron del año 2019.
> Tirada de 750 en todo el mundo.
> Las sacaron a 1730 euros de venta cuando una Kruguer valia unos 1600 euros.
> Os digo cuantas sacaron y en cuantas tandas? Flipariais y sino preguntar que Munttley os lo explicara seguro con gusto.



Cierto lo de la Libertad de oro Proof de 2019, afortunadamente pude hacerme con una.



ReferenceProductQuantityUnit priceTotal price*Items (tax incl.)*1 719,08 € *Shipping & handling (tax incl.)*1,00 € *Total*1 720,08 € g1lib19pp1 oz gold LIBERTAD 2019 PROOF
11 719,08 €1 719,08 €

DateCarrierWeightShipping costTracking number12/16/2020STORAGE --1,00 €-


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esto paso este año con las libertades de oro proff de una onza que sacaron del año 2019.
> Tirada de 750 en todo el mundo.
> Las sacaron a 1730 euros de venta cuando una Kruguer valia unos 1600 euros.
> Os digo cuantas sacaron y en cuantas tandas? Flipariais y sino preguntar que Munttley os lo explicara seguro con gusto.



Yo me hice con otra las que volaron fueron las reverse proof, vistas y no vistas. Las Batman no salieron a la venta porque no llegaron a tener precio, igual que las Una and the lion 2021 que aún no tienen precio ni stock ni se le espera.

Los belgas venden auténticos tesoros a precios a veces ridículos, pero cuando se dan cuenta de esos casos retiran de la venta y lo gestionan de otras maneras. Estoy convencido de que los empleados venden stock de esos tesoros por otros canales y se llevan su pellizquito.., y sino otras veces sacan tandas reducidas subiendo el precio (también hicieron esto con las onzas de las black flag). Posiblemente los dueños de tiendas sondean los foros y apuntan aquellas monedas que van a llegar con "fomo" (por aquí tenemos a Necho que de vez en cuando nos pone alguna de las ofertas que tiene en su web, ya estaría bien también que nos informase de lo que va a tener para no comprarlo en otro lado, y en "thesilverforum" también he visto otros vendedores de tiendas importantes incluso poniendo códigos de descuento). Evidentemente lo tienen controlado para sacar la mayor tajada posible.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Las reverse de media onza o de 1 onza?
> Las de media onza en una tanda de 5 y luego otra de 4.
> Las de una onza salieron en una sola tanda de 7 unidades.



Me refería a las de media onza sí, desconocía lo de la pureza y me parece muy interesante!! Ahora le pregunto jajaja

Las de 1 oz reverse tenían mucho más premium que las de 1/2 y aún así se vendieron echando leches (cuando las vi a la venta la primera vez vi 10 unidades, es posible que en total fuesen 15 o así)


----------



## Forcopula (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Solo fueron 7 creeme y si, se les fue la pinza en el premium, salieron a 2045 euros o asi, cuando los de media onza salieron a 830 euros.Lo dicho, son unos piratas.



No discuto entonces sobre las cantidades que salieron, en cuanto al precio van haciendo ensayo error y toman de referencia también los precios de otras tiendas. Esperemos que sigan siendo igual de perros y no lo tomen como método de fijación de precios


----------



## Daviot (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Las reverse salieron muy pasadas de pureza. El oro no llegaba a la pureza del 98.5%. En estas proff del 2019 eso no paso, salian casi clavadas de pureza al 100%.
> Que como lo se? Secreto porfesional o preguntar a Munttley



Lo de las Libertad Reverse Proof de 2018 fue una verguenza total. La máquina Sigma Metalytics la daba como moneda falsa y la mint de Méjico en su momento no supo dar ninguna explicación de porque.

Y el precio de las Reverse Proof del año 2020 ha sido una exageración total. Todavía deben andar por ahí esperando que alguien las compre.


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2021)

Resumen ejecutivo de lo que cuenta @AU10KAG1K

Los belgas desde noviembre de 2020 han sacado libertades a chorro.
Abriendo y cerrando el grifo.
En oro proofs de 2019 que se acabaron y tardaron unos pocos días, hasta las de media reverse que se agotaron en minutos. Encima las sacaron un sábado como a las 10am
Cuando llamé a @AU10KAG1K estaba comprando y le tiró la compra a la cajera del súper y a la carrera a casa.
Hizo bien. A las 11h ya no había..
Otras joyas como el cuarto de onza de 2018 con tirada de 1250 también salió por tiempo limitadísimo.
Y de plata? Pues volaron las de 2 y 5 ozs de 2020 en horas a principios de noviembre,
Luego salieron las de 5 ozs otra vez y empezaron a sacar de 2ozs y 5ozs proof de 2018, los 3 tamaños de antique finish 2018 y hasta por tiempo limitado, las proof de oro de 2018 que llegaron a coincidir con las de 2019 en un segundo set.
Incluso sacaron las de 2ozs proof plata de 2019 con 2750 uds.
Las de oro reverse una onza pues pasadísima de precio que se acabó en horas de nuevo.

Tambien sacaron en la primera semana de febrero la proof de 1kg con caja y certificado.
Inicialmenre 10uds,
Primero con show de precio. A 835 euros. Luego que no y a los que tenían pedido hecho se lo cancelaron unilateralmente una vez cerrado para volverlas a sacar a 1180 a la hora 
En un día las 10 volaron. Me llevé la penultima a 1155.
Luego sacaron dos veces mas, otras 5 y otras 3. Pero esta vez a 1350.
Tardaron más en venderlas 

Para chasco en las reverse con la Máquina de ultrasonidos no daba la pureza y en la proof quedaba un poco corta, en los entornos de 99,1%.

Y es que los belgas no miden.
Ponen al becario con los precios. Y es como un mono tirando dardos.
O se pasan o no llegan (Gracias!). 
Sacan monedas brutales un sábado o un domingo con los mercados cerrados
Alucinante la capacidad de generar stock de piezas de tiradas limitadisimas.
Si a eso se le suma plazos de entrega desconocidos, una atención al cliente propia de un ministerio guineano y una gestión de almacén de Pepe Gotera y Otilio hacen de la experiencia de compra algo parecido a ver un partido del aleti.
Nunca sabes por donde va a ir.


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Resumen ejecutivo de lo que cuenta @AU10KAG1K
> 
> Los belgas desde noviembre de 2020 han sacado libertades a chorro.
> Abriendo y cerrando el grifo.
> ...



Mucha locura han traído las Libertades del 2020 tanto por su baja tirada como por la tardanza en salir al mercado. Luego también era difícil encontrar buenos precios ya que todas las tiendas se habían enterado de que iba el tema.

Aparte de la Libertad de oro de 1 oz también conseguí hacerme con las de plata de 2 oz BU a 60,13 euros y también con las de 1/2 onza de plata BU a 17 euros. Las demás o eran demasiado caras o volaban si estaban a buen precio.

Las de 2 oz las conseguí en Andorranojoyería que tuvo el detalle de enviarme las monedas en un Sure-Safe donde las monedas no se rozan entre sí.



​
Product Name​
Product status​Price​Qty​Discount​​Total365​Moneda de Plata Libertad de México 2020 2 oz​Finished​60,13 €​9​0,00 €​0,00 €​541,17 €​Product prices result​0,00 €​0,00 €​*541,17 €*​Shipment Fee​2,08 €​​*12,00 €*​Payment Fee​0,00 €​​*0,00 €*​


----------



## Forcopula (16 Mar 2021)

Eldorado ya ha sacado las rectangulares de este año al mismo precio que los belgas, vaya perro el Necho jejeje


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Eldorado ya ha sacado las rectangulares de este año al mismo precio que los belgas, vaya perro el Necho jejeje



El Andorrano también la tiene, en este caso más cara todavía 31,80 euros.

O sea que les aprovechen sus onzas y a ver cuanto tardan en vender las 250.000 unidades.


----------



## andresenciso (16 Mar 2021)

No me he podido resistir y he pillado las onzas rectangulares. Tengo las de 2018, 2019 y 2020. Tenía que seguir completando la colección. Además no sé el motivo, pero tienen buena revalorización. Las enteriores, es difícil encontrarlas por debajo de 35 y 40 euros.


----------



## Silver94 (16 Mar 2021)

Yo he comprado varias rectangulares en ElDorado. No tenía ninguna y este modelo me parece especialmente bonito.


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2021)

iconos de inspiracion

me parece bonita , tenéis mas datos?

Yo con los belgas les he comprado hace poco al salir la 5 entrega de la big five , la compre a poco menos de 60 y a los 2 días la ponen a poco menos de 70 . La compre rápido mas que nada porque la del leopard casi me quedo sin , en pocos días la dejaron de tener en stock y en este caso me lance al poco de salir. Fue suerte.

pd: Pues el big five buffalo , agotada ya


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2021)

Joder, se acaban de cargar toda la colección del cisne australiano con la nueva moneda que van a sacar este año.


----------



## Razkin (16 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder, se acaban de cargar toda la colección del cisne australiano con la nueva moneda que van a sacar este año.



cierto. Inexplicable. ???? Impropio de la Perth.


----------



## Daviot (18 Mar 2021)

Ya está aquí la Britannia Proof del 2021. Este año viene con un poco de New World Order incluido. Tirada 2.900 para la de plata de 1 oz.


----------



## Forcopula (18 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está aquí la Britannia Proof del 2021. Este año viene con un poco de New World Order incluido. Tirada 2.900 para la de plata de 1 oz.



La vi ayer en powercoin, no me desagrada el diseño, pero el precio sí


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La de Batman no es Proof. Páginas de tiendas europeas y de fuera de Europa ponen que es BU y a parte dicen o ponen fotos de que vienen en tubos de 25 monedas. Para mí que los de Europa Mint se sacan ese "Proof" de la manga o se habrán equivocado



He pillado un par de Batmans en European Mint. Estan carillos de cojones pero bueno, por un par no me voy a arruinar... Todo sea por el Caballero Oscuro


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está aquí la Britannia Proof del 2021. Este año viene con un poco de New World Order incluido. Tirada 2.900 para la de plata de 1 oz.



Vaya masetero gasta, parece un tío con pecho. (Las críticas son por vuestro bien, para que sólo compréis bullion)


----------



## Daviot (21 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Vaya masetero gasta, parece un tío con pecho. (Las críticas son por vuestro bien, para que sólo compréis bullion)



Pues no sé que pasa que este año hay 2 diseños NWO para la Britannia 2021. La de 1 oz es BU con tirada de 7500, la de 2 oz es Proof con sólo 550 ejemplares y también la hay de 1 kilo, 40 ejemplares. El precio ya será otro cantar.


----------



## andresenciso (21 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues no sé que pasa que este año hay 2 diseños NWO para la Britannia 2021. La de 1 oz es BU con tirada de 7500, la de 2 oz es Proof con sólo 550 ejemplares y también la hay de 1 kilo, 40 ejemplares. El precio ya será otro cantar.





Daviot dijo:


> Pues no sé que pasa que este año hay 2 diseños NWO para la Britannia 2021. La de 1 oz es BU con tirada de 7500, la de 2 oz es Proof con sólo 550 ejemplares y también la hay de 1 kilo, 40 ejemplares. El precio ya será otro cantar.



Sin mandíbula que va


----------



## Daviot (21 Mar 2021)

No les vale metérnoslo en las mierda series y películas que también hasta en en las monedas de inversión.

Puedo entender que en alguna moneda americana como la llamada " Michelle Obama " puedan meter afroamericanos que representan un 13% de su población desde hace mucho tiempo pero en el viejo continente no tiene mucho sentido la verdad.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No les vale metérnoslo en las mierda series y películas que también hasta en en las monedas de inversión.
> 
> Puedo entender que en alguna moneda americana como la llamada " Michelle Obama " puedan meter afroamericanos que representan un 13% de su población desde hace mucho tiempo pero en el viejo continente no tiene mucho sentido la verdad.



Pero qué puta mierda es esta?


----------



## Furillo (22 Mar 2021)

Son la nueva serie de monedas "Shemale"... 

¿no habéis visto que las anuncian en Netflix?


----------



## Forcopula (28 Mar 2021)

Aquí os dejo un par de monedas que me han parecido interesantes, con motivo de la proxima película de Godzilla y Kong, el Godzilla me gusta, pero el Kong es muy Paco para mi gusto como se dice por aquí.
A destacar también el reverso de la moneda, bastante atractivo sin la vieja.


----------



## Daviot (28 Mar 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo que el Kong es muy paco, parece más bien un Bigfoot mal hecho.

Otra moneda que sacan como churros. Nada,no hay que dejarse llevar y a seguir concentrándose en lo bueno.


----------



## Daviot (28 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He pillado un par de Batmans en European Mint. Estan carillos de cojones pero bueno, por un par no me voy a arruinar... Todo sea por el Caballero Oscuro



Creo que has hecho bien. Yo he encargado 3 cuando estaban a 50 euros. Parece que en USA ya se están vendiendo a 60 $ y de hecho en Apmex hace tiempo que no quedan.

Lo que me extraña es que en Europeanmint tengan todavía bastantes ( 426 unidades ) a 51,45 euros cuando en EMK las tienen ya a 58 euros.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Mar 2021)

Yo las Batman las dejo correr, es un bullion muy caro para mi gusto y aunque es posible que suban más prefiero 2x onzas rasas a ese precio...


----------



## Daviot (28 Mar 2021)

Y que tal van llegando los pedidos ?

Yo sigo así.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Mar 2021)

A mi me han cambiado la fecha de entrega a dentro de un mes, así que me voy a quedar así


----------



## Daviot (29 Mar 2021)

Próximamente a la venta en las mejores tiendas :



EL TRUMPINATOR


----------



## Ajigolao (30 Mar 2021)

Todo es posible...


----------



## jgomealm (31 Mar 2021)

Buenas noches a todos,

Soy nuevo en el foro, tras años coleccionando monedas de la FNMT, de las cuales me estoy deshaciendo, he dado el salto a las monedas de inversión.

Os muestro el estuche que he recibido hoy.




salu2


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Abr 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, tras años coleccionando monedas de la FNMT, de las cuales me estoy deshaciendo, he dado el salto a las monedas de inversión.
> 
> ...



que monedas tienes de la fnmt? Quizás me interese alguna


----------



## jgomealm (1 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que monedas tienes de la fnmt? Quizás me interese alguna



Tengo demasiadas de las que deshacerme, si quieres te mando MP.

Mientras tanto ire subiendo otra de mis nuevas adquisiciones.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Abr 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Tengo demasiadas de las que deshacerme, si quieres te mando MP.
> 
> Mientras tanto ire subiendo otra de mis nuevas adquisiciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613913



Vale manda mp, en principio estaría interesado en las de provincias


----------



## Josebs (1 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que monedas tienes de la fnmt? Quizás me interese alguna



No ensucies el hilo, gracias.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> No ensucies el hilo, gracias.



Que problema tienes?


----------



## Josebs (1 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que problema tienes?



Yo ninguno, tu quizás alguno si no entiendes el español ni tienes un mínimo de respeto por el hilo y los demás.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo ninguno, tu quizás alguno si no entiendes el español ni tienes un mínimo de respeto por el hilo y los demás.



En un hilo de monedas y lingotes estoy preguntando cuales tiene; no entiendo que hay de raro en eso


----------



## curvilineo (1 Abr 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Tengo demasiadas de las que deshacerme, si quieres te mando MP.
> 
> Mientras tanto ire subiendo otra de mis nuevas adquisiciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613913



Donde compras?


----------



## jgomealm (1 Abr 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> Donde compras?



En varias:

eldoradocoins
ventadeorocmc
andorrano-joyeria

Ahora estoy pendiente de recibir 2 Batman de dracmametales





salu2


----------



## Josebs (5 Abr 2021)

- Libertad 5 onzas 
- Libertad 2 onzas


----------



## jgomealm (6 Abr 2021)

Nuevo pedido recibido


----------



## Daviot (7 Abr 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Nuevo pedido recibido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 619718




Excelente elección. Ahora a buscarles unas cápsulas guapas de 41 mm. Te recomiendo las Ultra o las Ultra intercept con anillo antideslustre.


----------



## Josebs (8 Abr 2021)

Alguien que haya comprado en EMK, ¿ cuanto suelen tardar los envíos a Hispañistán ??


----------



## Josebs (8 Abr 2021)

Por saberlo, quiero hacer pedido y es la primera vez que les compro, gracias.


----------



## andresenciso (8 Abr 2021)

Acaba de llegar a casa


----------



## Daviot (8 Abr 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Acaba de llegar a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo monedón.


----------



## jgomealm (8 Abr 2021)

Nuevo pedido recibido... completando coleccion de Koalas




Sigo buscando 2008, 2010 y 2016.

Hoy acabo de hacer mi primer pedido a goldsilver, espero que lleguen pronto (Brumby y Quokka)


----------



## andresenciso (9 Abr 2021)

Otra moneda que, aunque es pequeña, en mano gana mucho


----------



## brigante 88 (9 Abr 2021)

Otra de Indios...


----------



## andresenciso (9 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Entre tu y Andresenciso quereis que* me pique* y no lo vais a conseguir !!



Los indios están de moda... anímate!!!


----------



## brigante 88 (9 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Entre tu y Andresenciso quereis que* me pique* y no lo vais a conseguir !!



No te rajes y muestra un Apache


----------



## dmb001 (9 Abr 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Otra moneda que, aunque es pequeña, en mano gana mucho
> Ver archivo adjunto 621850
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 621851



Ésta la tengo en 10$ de 1909.


----------



## andresenciso (9 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Ésta la tengo en 10$ de 1909.



Sin foto no hay moneda

Vamos a darle un poco de caña al hilo


----------



## kragh (9 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Hoy NO ...... Mañana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 622168



Monedaca top


----------



## andresenciso (9 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Hoy NO ...... Mañana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 622168



Una pasada


----------



## Daviot (9 Abr 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> te
> 
> teniendo en cuenta que la primera, Zeus, era una revisión de la serie de 2 oz antique finish iniciada en 2014:
> 
> ...



Pues va usted a tener razón. Vuelve el indio con lanza.




Segunda moneda de la colección Gods of Olympus 2021, Poseidon 1 oz silver.


----------



## Razkin (10 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues va usted a tener razón. Vuelve el indio con lanza.
> Segunda moneda de la colección Gods of Olympus 2021, Poseidon 1 oz silver.



Pues si. Ciertamente el mar dificilmente reconocible, los hipocampos sin su mitad de pez, no de dejan de ser caballos con orejas raras, ..... mas vale que está el tridente y los delfines.
Pero en general, la moneda mantiene ese casi semiproof de la primera de Zeus, y ésta se nos está comportando muy bien en cuanto revalorización. Empieza a escasear por tiendas e irse de los 70-80 euros para arriba. De modo que seguiré apostando por la serie.


Los caballos me han recordado otra moneda que creo no hemos comentado y que ya anuncia Germania Mint para mediados de año y que de esta manera anuncian:





Knights Of The Past 1 oz Silver BU

Tirada limitada: 15000 monedas en todo el mundo
Contiene: 1 oz de plata fina 999.9
Paquete: Cápsula, Certificado de autenticidad, Blisterpack
Anverso: Caballeros de Malta
Reverso: Escudo de Armas de la Orden de Malta

Knights of the Past es la primera moneda conmemorativa creada a través de una estrecha cooperación entre el Banco Central de Malta y Germania Mint. Esta edición dará inicio a una serie de monedas de lingotes únicas, que de una manera moderna se refieren a las tradiciones de la Orden de Malta. La colección será el resultado de una colaboración, combinando la calidad superior de acuñación y metales preciosos, con la visión artística, marketing y distribución de ambas instituciones.

El anverso de la primera moneda de la serie muestra a los Caballeros de Malta en una formación de batalla, con el famoso Palacio Verdalle al fondo. El reverso de la moneda presenta el escudo de armas de la Orden en un escudo, sostenido por un caballero maltés.

Los Caballeros del Pasado 2021 Silver BU de 1 oz se emitirán en una acuñación de 15000 monedas con certificado y blíster, a mediados de 2021.[/QUOTE]


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

Vendo moneda de la Pantera Uncia de plata maciza por 30€, lo que me costó, es de Altaya, una réplica de la moneda comprada en ebay. Pero no se la vendo a ningún forero7a porque no me fío de daros mi dirección y datos, pues me parecéis todos una pandilla de mangantes.


----------



## dmb001 (10 Abr 2021)

¿Pero qué os pasa con los bisontes? Os arruinaréis dándoles de comer. Yo me quedo con mi humilde oso hormiguero.

Lo bueno que tiene es que sólo hicieron una tirada de 3 mil monedas, lo malo es que Costa Rica es un país diminuto y el premium no sea una fortuna porque los coleccionistas suelen tirar más a las monedas de su país. Pero bueno, para lo que me costó.


----------



## snoopi (10 Abr 2021)

una pregunta ¿que portes cobran de las monedas o ya van incluidos en el precio? ya lo he visto, unos 6 euros....encarecen bastante


----------



## Josebs (10 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> una pregunta ¿que portes cobran de las monedas o ya van incluidos en el precio? ya lo he visto, unos 6 euros....encarecen bastante



No van incluidos. Si pides 60 € claro que encarece, es el 10% de gastos de envío, pero si pides 600€ , es el 1%...


----------



## snoopi (10 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> No van incluidos. Si pides 60 € claro que encarece, es el 10% de gastos de envío, pero si pides 600€ , es el 1%...



Si te apetece un pedido grande, no sale mal, pero por tener 1 moneda la encarece mucho.


----------



## Beto (10 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> una pregunta ¿que portes cobran de las monedas o ya van incluidos en el precio? ya lo he visto, unos 6 euros....encarecen bastante



Eso es barato....hay una tienda que te clava 40 pavos....


----------



## snoopi (10 Abr 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Pues si. Ciertamente el mar dificilmente reconocible, los hipocampos sin su mitad de pez, no de dejan de ser caballos con orejas raras, ..... mas vale que está el tridente y los delfines.
> Pero en general, la moneda mantiene ese casi semiproof de la primera de Zeus, y ésta se nos está comportando muy bien en cuanto revalorización. Empieza a escasear por tiendas e irse de los 70-80 euros para arriba. De modo que seguiré apostando por la serie.
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

esto donde lo venden?

saludos


----------



## mk73 (10 Abr 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Acaba de llegar a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Los 20 balboas de Panama! , una de mis favoritas. Son casi cuatro oz. de plata. Pienso que es una pieza que no debería de faltar en cualquier platero.


----------



## Tichy (10 Abr 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Los 20 balboas de Panama! , una de mis favoritas. Son casi cuatro oz. de plata. Pienso que es una pieza que no debería de faltar en cualquier platero.



Sobre todo las de Núñez de Balboa, mucho más bonita que las del cabezón de Bolívar.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (10 Abr 2021)

El el 93 aproximadamente trabajé en B para una joyería muy grande (era fábrica), todos los 1 de cada mes tenía que ir con la mochila en la moto a recoger el oro y la plata; solo me importaba que no se me agujereara la mochila...


----------



## mk73 (10 Abr 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Sobre todo las de Núñez de Balboa, mucho más bonita que las del cabezón de Bolívar.



Si, cierto. Estéticamente pienso que está mejor realizada y diseño más bonito. También es verdad que hay bastante menos y la que siempre encuentras es la del cabezón.


----------



## Razkin (11 Abr 2021)

esto donde lo venden?

saludos
[/QUOTE]
Cuando salgan, las encontraras en casi todas tiendas europeas conocidas, incluidas algunas españolas.


----------



## timi (11 Abr 2021)

Yo estoy de vuelta con la prehistoric live
la del mamut la he encontrado en numismatica bilbao y aurinum a 39,50 y 32,90 mas portes
en goldsiver no me dicen si tendrán esta serie y en el dorado ya me comento que no seguirían , solo tuvieron la primera

Si conocéis algún otro sitio de confianza?


----------



## jm666 (11 Abr 2021)

Hola!, si quisiera comprar 1Kg de plata lingote, dónde me aconsejáis, que sea de fiar y buen precio, calidad, envío, etc?, gracias.


----------



## timi (11 Abr 2021)

pues si que la tienen


----------



## Daviot (11 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 624572
> 
> 
> Yo estoy de vuelta con la prehistoric live
> ...



Ya que sale el tema aprovecho para dejar mi opinión sobre los de aurinum después de hacer varios pedidos. Son unos SINVERGÜENZAS y unos ESTAFADORES.

Les compré unas libertades de 5 oz y los muy ruines me las envían las 3 juntas sin ninguna protección, ni sobre de plástico, ni nada las 3 juntas metidas en un sobre y rozándose entre sí con la consecuencia de que 2 de ellas se dañan en el pecho de la Libertad. Les escribo una, 2,3,4,5 veces y ni caso, no contestan.

A la vez ya tenía un pedido hecho de unas Pac-Man a color y ya me las habían enviado. Pues en vez de venir centradas dentro del blister vienen giradas y el blister también aparece como rozado por los lados. Les escribo y me contestan que eso no es verdad que ellos siempre mandan productos perfectos.

Les contesto que de eso nada que vienen como les he dicho y aprovecho a decirles lo de las Libertades y lo que hacen es no contestar y ya está.

Todavía estoy mirando como meterles mano a través de la oficina de consumo Europea o bien contactando con la policía alemana.


----------



## Daviot (11 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Vas a perder mucho tiempo y como te encabrites mucho dinero.
> Pasa de ellos, dales publicidad mala y pasa pagina.
> Borralos de la lista de proveedores y a por otros, sera por tiendas.



Eso por supuesto, tachados de mi lista. Sólo quería dejar aquí como funcionan estos desaprensivos. Primero para que se vea en que condiciones hacen los envíos y segundo para que se tenga en cuenta que ni siquiera responden cuando hay un problema.

La verdad es que hay que tener bastante cuidado donde se compra porque muchos pensamos que una vez hecha la compra ya está todo solucionado pero lo cierto es que no es así.

Otro que tengo tachado de mi lista es Celticgold que me envió un Krugerrand de oro en estado lamentable. Afortunadamente pude devolverlo pero tuve que pagar yo los gastos de devolución.


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya que sale el tema aprovecho para dejar mi opinión sobre los de aurinum después de hacer varios pedidos. Son unos SINVERGÜENZAS y unos ESTAFADORES.
> 
> Les compré unas libertades de 5 oz y los muy ruines me las envían las 3 juntas sin ninguna protección, ni sobre de plástico, ni nada las 3 juntas metidas en un sobre y rozándose entre sí con la consecuencia de que 2 de ellas se dañan en el pecho de la Libertad. Les escribo una, 2,3,4,5 veces y ni caso, no contestan.
> 
> ...



Puedes olvidarte, yo tuve otros problemas con ellos, de tardanza en el envío (muuchos meses) y la unica forma de que me hicieran caso fue abrir disputa por paypal, porque en ese caso dio la casualidad que preferí pagar por paypal.

Si ellos ya tienen el dinero, olvidate.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Abr 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Puedes olvidarte, yo tuve otros problemas con ellos, de tardanza en el envío (muuchos meses) y la unica forma de que me hicieran caso fue abrir disputa por paypal, porque en ese caso dio la casualidad que preferí pagar por paypal.
> 
> Si ellos ya tienen el dinero, olvidate.



Caso parecido al mío. Una pre-venta y tardada, y tardaba (+3 meses). Le digo de que me devuelvan el dinero y adiós muy buenas... Silencio absoluto. En mi caso pago por transferencia y ya empezaba a esperarme lo peor. Pero me acordé de que tenía un colegui que tenía familia en Alemania así que le eché morro y les pedí el favor de que me echasen una manillo con la redacción de una carta. Se las mandé por correo postal con acuse de recibo. A los pocos días me devolvieron la pasta por transferencia sin ninguna disculpa . Esos de Aurinum son como los Belgas, mientras todo salga bien... Pero como algo se tuerza càgate lorito. En un conocido foro anglo de metales los ponen a caldo a ambos


----------



## IvanRios (13 Abr 2021)

¿Alguien me puede confirmar si la tirada del mamut lanudo 2021 son 10.000 ejemplares y si la de la tortuga negra 2021 también son 10.000? Thanks


----------



## Silver94 (13 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede confirmar si la tirada del mamut lanudo 2021 son 10.000 ejemplares y si la de la tortuga negra 2021 también son 10.000? Thanks



La del Mamuth seguro que sí. Ando con esa colección. La segunda moneda no me gustó demasiado, pero el resto sí.


----------



## Razkin (13 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede confirmar si la tirada del mamut lanudo 2021 son 10.000 ejemplares y si la de la tortuga negra 2021 también son 10.000? Thanks



la tortuga tambien tirada de 10.000


----------



## jgomealm (13 Abr 2021)

Otro pedido de Alemania recibido. 






Y siguiendo la recomendación de *Daviot*, unas cápsulas Leuchtturm Ultra, para mi Batman.


----------



## Silver94 (13 Abr 2021)

Yo las tengo pendientes. Menls la de Cthulu que me parece horrible. Pero no me sale rentable pagar los gastos por pocas monedas, hasta que no junto 20 o 30 onzas no las pido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Abr 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Otro pedido de Alemania recibido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 626676
> Ver archivo adjunto 626677
> ...



Muy Chulas


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2021)

Weltrekord mit Einsteins Zunge – Schweizer Mini-Münze und der 10-Räppler schaffen es ins Guinness-Buch


Das Buch der Rekorde kürt eine Schweizer Gedenkmünze zur kleinsten der Welt – und es ehrt einen Dauerbrenner.




www.tagesanzeiger.ch





Dejo aquí una curiosidad (no es moneda de inversión pero no sabía en qué hilo ponerlo), la Swissmint acaba de batir el récord Guiness a la moneda más pequeña:




0,063 gr. de oro con un diámetro de 2,96mm.


----------



## sashimi (14 Abr 2021)

Si alguien sigue la serie de Black Flag, acaban de poner a la venta unas cuantas de la red flag fleet en goldsilver.be


----------



## Daviot (14 Abr 2021)

La New Zealand Mint ha sacado unos lingotes que están causando furor. Son los Beskar de plata de 10 oz y de 1 0z. Están basados en la serie The Mandalorian y según parece en la serie es un acero mandaloriano que se utiliza para fabricar armaduras frente a sables láser y que también se utiliza en lingotes para comerciar con ellos.

Los de 10 oz de los que sólo se han hecho 1.000 alcanzan precios altísimos suponiendo que se encuentre alguno. No es raro verlos a 600 euros.

Los de 1 oz como se han hecho más, 50.000 unidades no se disparan tanto pero suelen andar por los 40 euros.

Hay que fijarse que lleven el logo de Lucasfilm porque al parecer también se hacen de forma casera pero claro estos no son los oficiales de Lucasfilm.

Pero como digo nada recomendables por su alto premium, sólo lo comento como curiosidad.


----------



## dmb001 (14 Abr 2021)

He pillado una koala y una panda para la parienta, no sabía qué coño regalarle además de cambiarle el móvil que lo tiene hecho polvo y alguna vez me comentó que le gustaban las de animalitos. 

Si no le gustan me las quedo yo, que me hacían gracia y sólo tengo britannias y filarmónicas (de hecho, me sacrificaré y ya se las guardaré yo)


----------



## antoniussss (14 Abr 2021)

Pues yo en febrero realicé este pedido en silbertresor.de

Hier nochmals Ihre bestellen Artikel mit Lieferzeitangabe im Überblick:
9 x USA - Wallstreetbets 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Vorverkauf (März-April))
1 x Somalia - African Wildlife Elefant 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Australien - 1 AUD Koala 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Vorverkauf (ca. 4-6 Wochen))
1 x Niue - 2 NZD Celestial Animals Yellow Snake 2020 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x USA - 1 USD Silver Eagle 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Niue - 2 NZD Celestial Animals Turtle 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Vorverkauf (ca. 4-6 Wochen))
1 x Tschad - 5000 Francs Mandala Buffalo 2020 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Tschad - 5000 Francs Mandala Hippo 2020 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
3 x Grenada - 2 Dollar EC8_3 Diving Paradise 2020 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Kongo - 20 Francs Worlds Wildlife Wal/Whale 2020 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Tokelau - 2 NZD The Great Old One: Cthulhu 2021 - 1 Oz Silber (Lieferzeit: Vorverkauf (ca. 4-6 Wochen))
1 x Tschad - 500 Francs Celtic Animals Salmon Lachs 2021 - 1 Oz Silb (Lieferzeit: Vorverkauf (ca. 4-6 Wochen))
1 x Australien - 1 AUD Gefährliche Tiere Great White Shark 2021 - 1 (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Somaliland - Lunar Jahr des Affen 2016 - 1 Oz Silber PP (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)
1 x Somaliland - Lunar Jahr des Schafs 2015 - 1 Oz Silber PP (Lieferzeit: Nach Zahlung 3-6 Werktage)

Algunas eran preventas y claramente identificaba que todo el pedido se enviaría cuando estuvieran todas. La más lejana era ahora en abril, les he escrito a ver cómo va el asunto.

Ya os diré el trato y si va bien.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Abr 2021)

También decir que me parece muy curiosa y bonita esta moneda de plata coloreada, aunque no soy muy de colorines:


----------



## Daviot (16 Abr 2021)

Bueno señores es el momento de sacar toda la artillería y tratar de hacerse con alguna de estas bellezas.

1 oz oro Una & The Lion. Tirada 4.000 lingotes.




1 oz plata ........... 35.000 unidades
10 oz plata ............ 6.100 unidades
100 oz plata ............ 1.200 unidades








Emitidas por la Royal Mint dentro de la serie de los grandes grabadores y basadas en una clásica y famosa moneda del grabador William Wyon de 1839.








En el año 2019 se lanzó nuevamente una moneda de plata de 2 oz y varias de oro en unas tiradas muy limitadas de sólo 205 monedas para la de 2 oz de plata y mucho más limitadas las de oro y por supuesto alcanzando altísimas revalorizaciones.







Volviendo a los lingotes los que más interesan son los de 10 oz y 100 oz de plata por su corta tirada y por supuesto el de 1 oz de oro. Los de plata vienen de origen plastificados y el de oro viene en un blister.


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

Nuevas monedas. 

Wonder woman, segunda moneda de la serie Superhéroes de la Liga de la Justicia. Tirada 15.000 monedas.







La Perth Mint saca una nueva serie dedicada al Wombat con esta primera moneda con 25.000 unidades de tirada.










La RAM saca la tercera moneda de la serie delfín. Un diseño más bien desafortunado por mucho delfín de Fraser que sea.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno señores es el momento de sacar toda la artillería y tratar de hacerse con alguna de estas bellezas.
> 
> 1 oz oro Una & The Lion. Tirada 4.000 lingotes.
> 
> ...



Aquí la he visto, no está mal de precio, lo malo es que sólo veo envíos para Alemania y Austria 




__





ps-coins.com







ps-coins.com


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aquí la he visto, no está mal de precio, lo malo es que sólo veo envíos para Alemania y Austria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, parece que sólo envían a Alemania y Austria. Que pena que tampoco tengan el de 10 oz de plata.

Yo las he conseguido aquí y todavía les quedan de 1 oz. El buen hombre de la tienda me comentó que no están haciendo envíos a España ahora, supongo que por el tema del Covid, pero que de todas formas me enviaba el pedido.









Silberbarren


Barren Resale, Heimerle & Meule, Münzbarren, Tafelbarren, weitere Silberbarren




www.muenzen-engel.de


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Algun sitio la tendran que vender que no sean los Belgas que ya terminaron mi paciencia.
> Por cierto, los belgas solo han puesto la de oro, de las de plata de momento nada de nada.



Así es, los belgas tienen la de oro desde el jueves o el viernes pasado y me extraña que todavía les queden. De momento una ha ido a la buchaca.


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Ya no tienen los de 10 onzas. Que quieres por uno de 10 onzas? pasta, trueque, no lo sueltas ni jarto de vino?



Jaja....... tendría que pensarlo. Por cierto, cuanto pedías por el dragón proof de oro ?


----------



## dx3 (18 Abr 2021)

Buenas tardes,
Alguna tienda en Alemania donde se pueda comprar en persona ?

Gracias


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> No te lo vas a creer, pero la vendi hace un par de meses y la recompre al que se la vendi mas cara JUSTO HACE 2 dias y no es broma. Hay un par de personas de este foro que saben que lo que digo es cierto y ademas les dije que esta vez ya no me desprendia mas de ella.
> Se puede hacer trueque y pasta si tienes una de 10 onzas para mi.
> PD: Ya me estoy arrepintiendo de lo que acabo de escribir.



No te preocupes, si no consigues ninguno me comprometo a pasarte al menos uno sin necesidad de que separes de semejante tesoro. Por supuesto te lo dejaría al precio original de la compra 331 euros y no los 334 ,36 que pone ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## sashimi (18 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, parece que sólo envían a Alemania y Austria. Que pena que tampoco tengan el de 10 oz de plata.
> 
> Yo las he conseguido aquí y todavía les quedan de 1 oz. El buen hombre de la tienda me comentó que no están haciendo envíos a España ahora, supongo que por el tema del Covid, pero que de todas formas me enviaba el pedido.
> 
> ...



Me he ansiado y he pillado unas cuantas. Son de fiar, no?


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Me he ansiado y he pillado unas cuantas. Son de fiar, no?



Diría que sí aunque sólo tengo hechos 2 pedidos con ellos. Aunque como dije en el mensaje anterior el dueño de la tienda me dijo que no estaban mandando a España ahora pero que de todas formas me lo enviaba.

Ten en cuenta que los gastos de envío de esta tienda a España son 40 euros ya que por defecto te aplican como que vas a recogerlo a la tienda y no incluyen los gastos de envío en ese momento pero luego cuando vean que la dirección de envío es a España te requerirán esos 40 euros. Sí, lo sé, es bastante caro pero a mí en ese momento me cuadraba.

Si no te interesa, simplemente le contestas que te has equivocado y ya está.


----------



## sashimi (18 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Diría que sí aunque sólo tengo hechos 2 pedidos con ellos. Aunque como dije en el mensaje anterior el dueño de la tienda me dijo que no estaban mandando a España ahora pero que de todas formas me lo enviaba.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que los gastos de envío de esta tienda a España son 40 euros ya que por defecto te aplican como que vas a recogerlo a la tienda y no incluyen los gastos de envío en ese momento pero luego cuando vean que la dirección de envío es a España te requerirán esos 40 euros. Sí, lo sé, es bastante caro pero a mí en ese momento me cuadraba.
> 
> Si no te interesa, simplemente le contestas que te has equivocado y ya está.



Los he mandado a otro país así que guay


----------



## Daviot (18 Abr 2021)

dx3 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> Alguna tienda en Alemania donde se pueda comprar en persona ?
> 
> Gracias



Zona aproximada ?

P.D.Como te envidio poder ir en persona a la cantidad de tiendas que hay allí.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Abr 2021)

Nuevo Bullion de korea del Sur, formato stacker y sin límite de tirada.
Peso por moneda de 2 oz, particularmente a mi me flipa, tanto el anverso como el reverso y el diseño en general me parece una pasada. Para mí será un must pillar por lo menos 10


----------



## RICH PIANA (19 Abr 2021)

Buenas !

tengo un lingote de 50 gramos de oro, lo compré hace unos años, me costó unos 1800 eur

hoy, revisando los precios a los que venden los lingotes los minoristas, veo que ronda el mismo lingote, 2500 eur a pvp

en cambio, si quiero vender ese mismo oro de 24k, me dan 41.69 eur por gramo, lo cual es 2080 eur aprox

no hay una forma más óptima de comprar o vender oro siendo particular ?


----------



## skifi (19 Abr 2021)

RICH PIANA dijo:


> Buenas !
> 
> tengo un lingote de 50 gramos de oro, lo compré hace unos años, me costó unos 1800 eur
> 
> ...



Aquí por ejemplo:

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## RICH PIANA (19 Abr 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Aquí por ejemplo:
> 
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)





AU10KAG1K dijo:


> no se a quien se lo has ofrecido, pero te estan robando descaradamente. Hay tiendas a las que todos compramos, que recompran y los precios sin ser la repolla, son mas justos que ese que pones. No pongo nombres por no hacer publi.
> Y sino, como te indican mas arriba, vendelo a otro particular.
> PD: Ahora mismo el precio spot de un gramo es 47,7 eur, asi pues ese lingote a spot serian mas bien 2385 euros y no 2500 euros que comentas. Otra cosa es el precio al que lo vende una tienda, que tiene sus gastos y estan para ganar dinero.




Gracias por las respuestas !

yo esto hacerlo entre particulares me parece demasiado arriesgado, no me importa pagar un poco mas y comprar en un establecimiento, con las garantias que eso en teoria tiene

en cuanto a los precios que he puesto, son precios encontrados por internet de tiendas de oro en mi ciudad


----------



## Razkin (19 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Nuevo Bullion de korea del Sur, formato stacker y sin límite de tirada.
> Peso por moneda de 2 oz, particularmente a mi me flipa, tanto el anverso como el reverso y el diseño en general me parece una pasada. Para mí será un must pillar por lo menos 10



estan guapas. ¿el escudo de Chiwoo Cheonwang?


----------



## dmb001 (19 Abr 2021)

RICH PIANA dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas !
> 
> yo esto hacerlo entre particulares me parece demasiado arriesgado, no me importa pagar un poco mas y comprar en un establecimiento, con las garantias que eso en teoria tiene
> 
> en cuanto a los precios que he puesto, son precios encontrados por internet de tiendas de oro en mi ciudad



En el hilo de Compra/Venta hay gente que mataría por conseguir oro a spot. Si lo vendes a gente con buenas críticas no tiene que haber problema alguno. Pero como lo vendas con premium te darán de hostias hasta en el dni, los mandas a tomar por culo como es costumbre y listo


----------



## Razkin (19 Abr 2021)

las barras 10 oz de Una están difíciles. Si alguno sigue detrás ahora mismo también se pueden pillar en


----------



## timi (21 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Nuevas monedas.
> 
> Wonder woman, segunda moneda de la serie Superhéroes de la Liga de la Justicia. Tirada 15.000 monedas.
> 
> ...



Que tal el wombat? algún dato importante a tener en cuenta?
Al principio me pareció interesante , pero cuanto mas la miro mas para atrás me tira


----------



## timi (21 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Nuevo Bullion de korea del Sur, formato stacker y sin límite de tirada.
> Peso por moneda de 2 oz, particularmente a mi me flipa, tanto el anverso como el reverso y el diseño en general me parece una pasada. Para mí será un must pillar por lo menos 10



donde la tienen?


----------



## kragh (21 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> donde la tienen?



En ps-coins por ejemplo


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Abr 2021)

kragh dijo:


> En ps-coins por ejemplo



Más arriba comentaron que no envían fuera de Alemania.


----------



## Daviot (22 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> Que tal el wombat? algún dato importante a tener en cuenta?
> Al principio me pareció interesante , pero cuanto mas la miro mas para atrás me tira



Nada, otra serie más entre la infinidad de monedas nuevas que van saliendo.

Como dijo @Muttley en su vídeo; la serie Kookaburra antiguamente era muy apreciada y hoy en día va perdiendo fuerza porque otras mints están sacando series muy buenas como las Queen´s Beasts o las series del calendario lunar chino que también es de la Perth Mint, etc.

Incluso ya hay una minera de plata como First Majestic que saca sus propios rounds y lingotes. En realidad se las fabrica la Sunshine Mint y Scottsdale Mint y consiguen sacar cosas tan interesantes como estos rounds.


A la venta en la propia web de First Majestic aunque no envían fuera de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Abr 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> estan guapas. ¿el escudo de Chiwoo Cheonwang?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 632849



Perdona, se me pasó tu mensaje, justo el escudo de Chiwoo sí


----------



## kragh (22 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más arriba comentaron que no envían fuera de Alemania.



Tienes razón, lo acabo de revisar y solo envian a Alemania y Austria.


----------



## jgomealm (22 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> Que tal el wombat? algún dato importante a tener en cuenta?
> Al principio me pareció interesante , pero cuanto mas la miro mas para atrás me tira



Parece, que va a tener mucho premium, al ser limitada a 25000 unidades.
El pasado día 13 pedí en preventa a eldoradocoins a 34,90 la unidad y ahora está a 39,50 curiosamente al mismo precio de partida, que en EMK.

Sospechoso


----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)

La he descartado , a ese precio tenemos otras posibilidades , y ojo , igual se dispara el premium como dices , pero yo la descarto



jgomealm dijo:


> Parece, que va a tener mucho premium, al ser limitada a 25000 unidades.
> El pasado día 13 pedí en preventa a eldoradocoins a 34,90 la unidad y ahora está a 39,50 curiosamente al mismo precio de partida, que en EMK.
> 
> Sospechoso


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Abr 2021)

Hola conforeros! ¿Que opinión os merecen estas monedas?




Según el fabricante es "proof-like". Tirada de 25.000.




Estrella de mar, Islas Cook 2021. No he sido capaz de encontrar la tirada....




El "Bounty" 2021 de Cook Islands... tengo la del año pasado y es bonita....

¿Que me decís? Gracias!

@Daviot @Forcopula @timi


----------



## timi (23 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola conforeros! ¿Que opinión os merecen estas monedas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635828
> 
> ...



De las que comentas , yo tengo la colección completa de eastern caribbean. Alguna que ha salido no es especialmente bonita , pero las he ido comprando. Son 8 monedas cada año desde el 2017 creo.


----------



## Daviot (23 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola conforeros! ¿Que opinión os merecen estas monedas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635828
> 
> ...



Diría que las 2 primeras son prescindibles por lo poco conocidas, lo que el día de mañana puede ser un problema para venderlas y que a alguien le interesen.

En cuanto a la Bounty es verdad que es muy bonita, tengo también la del 2020 y la de 1/10 oz de oro. Parece que las fabrica la Sunshine Mint para las Cook Islands, antiguamente era una mint alemana la que las hacía.

Pero vamos son interesantes siempre y cuando estén al mismo precio o por debajo de las bullion habituales, como las Maple, Britannia,etc.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Abr 2021)

Al mismo precio o por debajo de las bullion "normales", es totalmente imposible... me quedo con la idea, que la de la estrellita es básicamente una mierda, la del lagarto de tirada es relativamente corta pero es extraña y a saber como es en mano, y la bounty es chula y ya queda en la decisión personal de cada cual pagar 31 euros y pico, con el spot a 22... gracias por las respuestas! Saludos


----------



## Beto (23 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola conforeros! ¿Que opinión os merecen estas monedas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635828
> 
> ...



A mí todo lo que tenga que ver con los barcos, islas y eso me encanta... empecé con todas las caribeñas que encontré, pero no dejaban de salir y no me llegaba el tema económico....las bounty creo que las tengo todas... al menos desde que las encontré....la estrella de mar esa es muy bonita en mano. La de sta Lucía no la tengo ....
Pero las que pillo son capricho mío...por coleccionar. Ni idea de tiradas ni de si van buscadas o no...


----------



## Daviot (23 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Al mismo precio o por debajo de las bullion "normales", es totalmente imposible... me quedo con la idea, que la de la estrellita es básicamente una mierda, la del lagarto de tirada es relativamente corta pero es extraña y a saber como es en mano, y la bounty es chula y ya queda en la decisión personal de cada cual pagar 31 euros y pico, con el spot a 22... gracias por las respuestas! Saludos



Bueno, si no está al mismo precio que las bullion habituales paciencia que ya se pondrá a tiro.

Ahora mismo si he visto que se han puesto a tiro las de el árbol de la vida de Niue. Una moneda también muy bonita y la de 2021 de tirada limitada a 150.000 unidades y que este año lleva como novedad que se le ha añadido una medida antifalsificación que consiste en una leyenda en pequeño sobre la rama izquierda más baja que dice " Let them guide me ", traducido "Deja que me guien".


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, si no está al mismo precio que las bullion habituales paciencia que ya se pondrá a tiro.
> 
> Ahora mismo si he visto que se han puesto a tiro las de el árbol de la vida de Niue. Una moneda también muy bonita y la de 2021 de tirada limitada a 150.000 unidades y que este año lleva como novedad que se le ha añadido una medida antifalsificación que consiste en una leyenda en pequeño sobre la rama izquierda más baja que dice " Let them guide me ", traducido "Deja que me guien".



La verdad es que si me parece muy bonita, tengo una del año pasado (la tirada era de 50.000) pero le han salido unas manchas feísimas... Eso me tiró para atrás para repetir este año. En esa imagen que pones, parece que la frase sea "I AM THE WAY, THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE"... interesante de todos modos, no me había fijado! Gracias por los comentarios Daviot! saludos


----------



## Daviot (24 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> La verdad es que si me parece muy bonita, tengo una del año pasado (la tirada era de 50.000) pero le han salido unas manchas feísimas... Eso me tiró para atrás para repetir este año. En esa imagen que pones, parece que la frase sea "I AM THE WAY, THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE"... interesante de todos modos, no me había fijado! Gracias por los comentarios Daviot! saludos



Gracias a tu aguda observación e indagando un poco más en el tema resulta que el Arbol cada año lleva una leyenda distinta. Pongo un pequeño resumen de lo que he podido recopilar acerca de esta moneda bullion.

La moneda se lanza por primera vez en el 2018, emitida por Niue y fabricada por la Sunshine Mint.

AÑO  ---------TIRADA --------------------LEYENDA----------------------------------UBICACIÓN DE LA LEYENDA

2018..............50.000-----------------YOU SHALL KNOW THE TRUTH..........................TRONCO PRINCIPAL
......................................................( CONOCERÁS LA VERDAD )

2019..............50.000...................I AM THE WAY THE TRUTH AND THE LIFE............RAMA IZQUIERDA MÁS BAJA
...............................................( YO SOY EL CAMINO, LA VERDAD, Y LA VIDA )

2020...............50.000.............FOR THE CAUSE OF TRUTH AND MEKNESS AND RIGHTEOUSNESS.....RAMA IZQUIERDA
............................................( POR LA CAUSA DE LA VERDAD Y LA MAESTRÍA Y LA JUSTICIA )

2021..............150.000...................LET THEM LEAD ME.......................................................RAMA IZQUIERDA MÁS BAJA
...................................................( DEJAD QUE ME GUIEN )



Sólo faltaría saber algo más acerca de esas manchas que comentas. ¿ Como son, lechosas, oscuras, amarillentas ? ¿Donde estaban metidas las monedas, en el tubo, en cápsulas, cartones, sobres de plástico?

Saludos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Sólo faltaría saber algo más acerca de esas manchas que comentas. ¿ Como son, lechosas, oscuras, amarillentas ? ¿Donde estaban metidas las monedas, en el tubo, en cápsulas, cartones, sobres de plástico?
> 
> Saludos.



Guardada en el típico plastiquete del Andorrano...





Sin tener en cuenta la calidad Paco Xiaomi de mierda de mi móvil, creo que se aprecian las manchas. En el lado de la vieja pérfida, es un escándalo. Y en el lado del árbol, pues ya puedes ver ahí donde el tronco... ni idea de si son manchas de leche, si se puede limpiar o que... se agradece cualquier comentario! 







Por supuesto mi móvil no enfoca ni de coña para apreciar la leyenda de la moneda, en la ramita izquierda baja... pero bueno seguro que pone eso


----------



## Daviot (24 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Guardada en el típico plastiquete del Andorrano...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 637578
> 
> ...



Pues no se aprecia del todo bien y si pudieran ser manchas de leche o que alguien las hay tocado con los dedos y luego se traduzaca en manchas o ambas cosas a la vez.

Al ser moneda bullion y no numismática igual se puede sumergir en agua caliente destilada (no del grifo) y un poco de liquido de lavavajillas dejarla ahí unos 15 minutos y luego aclarar sujetando la moneda con guantes de nitrilo y sumergiéndola en otro recipiente donde sólo hay agua destilada y por supuesto sin frotar en ninguno de estos pasos. Luego dejar secar sobre papel de cocina o un paño de microfibra sólo presionando levemente, nada de frotar aunque sea levemente.

Después ver como queda y si sigue habiendo manchas pues otro día se intenta el lavado con papel aluminio y bicarbonato aunque también con mucho cuidado. Aunque creo que si fueran manchas de leche igual tampoco salen del todo con este método.


----------



## cdametalero (24 Abr 2021)

Hoy han puesto algunas novedades en eldorado, no he podido resistirme y he cargado estas y otras de la perth









Ghana 2021 Giants of the Ice Age - Woolly Rhinoceros, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de













Niue 2021 Star Wars - Millennium Falcon, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de













Somalia Leopard 2021, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de





Por si a alguien le interesan
Saludos


----------



## Silver94 (24 Abr 2021)

Me gusta la del Leopardo. Creo que va a caer.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues no se aprecia del todo bien y si pudieran ser manchas de leche o que alguien las hay tocado con los dedos y luego se traduzaca en manchas o ambas cosas a la vez.
> 
> Al ser moneda bullion y no numismática igual se puede sumergir en agua caliente destilada (no del grifo) y un poco de liquido de lavavajillas dejarla ahí unos 15 minutos y luego aclarar sujetando la moneda con guantes de nitrilo y sumergiéndola en otro recipiente donde sólo hay agua destilada y por supuesto sin frotar en ninguno de estos pasos. Luego dejar secar sobre papel de cocina o un paño de microfibra sólo presionando levemente, nada de frotar aunque sea levemente.
> 
> Después ver como queda y si sigue habiendo manchas pues otro día se intenta el lavado con papel aluminio y bicarbonato aunque también con mucho cuidado. Aunque creo que si fueran manchas de leche igual tampoco salen del todo con este método.



Puede que pruebe tu método no-agresivo a ver que pasa.

Líquidos limpiadores tipo Tarni Shield, ni de puta coña ¿no?

¿Esos plastiquitos del Andorrano crees que pueden perjudicar a las monedas? Es que meter TODAS las onzas en cápsulas, sale por un piquito.


----------



## Josebs (24 Abr 2021)

Al cabo del tiempo, cualquier moneda de plata sufre cambios. Las citadas manchas de leche, cambios de tono, pátina... 
Pero sigue siendo plata 999, 925, etc.


----------



## Jacda (24 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues no se aprecia del todo bien y si pudieran ser manchas de leche o que alguien las hay tocado con los dedos y luego se traduzaca en manchas o ambas cosas a la vez.
> 
> Al ser moneda bullion y no numismática igual se puede sumergir en agua caliente destilada (no del grifo) y un poco de liquido de lavavajillas dejarla ahí unos 15 minutos y luego aclarar sujetando la moneda con guantes de nitrilo y sumergiéndola en otro recipiente donde sólo hay agua destilada y por supuesto sin frotar en ninguno de estos pasos. Luego dejar secar sobre papel de cocina o un paño de microfibra sólo presionando levemente, nada de frotar aunque sea levemente.
> 
> Después ver como queda y si sigue habiendo manchas pues otro día se intenta el lavado con papel aluminio y bicarbonato aunque también con mucho cuidado. Aunque creo que si fueran manchas de leche igual tampoco salen del todo con este método.



Hola, yo he probado todo eso que dices más o menos. En vez de con agua destilada y jabón con un líquido para limpiar plata, y también he probado con aluminio y bicarbonato. Y nada. Lo mejor, y más arriesgado, para las manchas de leche es darle con sumo cuidado con una goma de borrar.
Tengo una onza sacrificada para las pruebas.
Muy importante el tema del secado, como comentas con mucho cuidado, mejor con aire de un secador.


----------



## Daviot (24 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Puede que pruebe tu método no-agresivo a ver que pasa.
> 
> Líquidos limpiadores tipo Tarni Shield, ni de puta coña ¿no?
> 
> ¿Esos plastiquitos del Andorrano crees que pueden perjudicar a las monedas? Es que meter TODAS las onzas en cápsulas, sale por un piquito.



Tarni-Shield no, pero hay productos especiales para monedas bullion. Se sumerge en ellos durante el tiempo especificado y se aclara bien todo ello sin frotar.

Los plásticos esos son sólo para el envío y pueden ser perjudiciales para la plata si son de PVC, es mejor pasarlo a cápsulas si las monedas son pocas y si son muchas, 10 o más meterlas en un tubo para monedas junto con una bolsita antihumedad y una tira antideslustre.

Hay buenas cápsulas baratas aquí y también el líquido especial de limpieza para plata.





__





Líquido limpia-monedas de PLATA - Leuchtturm LuzDeFaro SILBER 317893 - Limpia Monedas / Limpiadores






www.luzdefaro.es


----------



## Jacda (25 Abr 2021)

Yo uso el Leuchtturm que comenta Daviot y no es agresivo, luego aclarar, secar con cuidado y a la capsula Quadrum intercept.


----------



## Daviot (25 Abr 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Hola, yo he probado todo eso que dices más o menos. En vez de con agua destilada y jabón con un líquido para limpiar plata, y también he probado con aluminio y bicarbonato. Y nada. Lo mejor, y más arriesgado, para las manchas de leche es darle con sumo cuidado con una goma de borrar.
> Tengo una onza sacrificada para las pruebas.
> Muy importante el tema del secado, como comentas con mucho cuidado, mejor con aire de un secador.



Lo que comentas es totalmente cierto, lo más efectivo es la goma de borrar blanda pero como eso deja pequeñas abrasiones no está de más primero probar con los métodos menos agresivos y ya si se ve que no se han ido las manchas entonces ya por último recurrir a la goma de borrar.

Pongo un vídeo donde se ve la técnica utilizada ( principalmente darle con la goma sin piedad ) y hasta la marca de la goma de borrar. A pesar de que puedan quedar pequeñas abrasiones parece ser que quedan mejor que con las manchas de leche. Y sobre todo a muerte (o sea no comprarlas) con aquellas monedas que presentan este problema recurrentemente como las Kanguros, las Maples anteriores al 2018, etc.


----------



## dmb001 (25 Abr 2021)

Una moneda poco común, a ver qué os parece: Centroamérica 1970 Oro 50 Pesos UNC Décimo Aniversario Integración Económica.


----------



## Josebs (25 Abr 2021)

Pedidas :


----------



## andresenciso (25 Abr 2021)

Tres más para la saca


----------



## cdametalero (25 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Pedidas :
> Ver archivo adjunto 638133
> Ver archivo adjunto 638131





andresenciso dijo:


> Tres más para la saca
> Ver archivo adjunto 638223
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 638225
> ...



Ayer mismo pedi todas estas mas las del Rhinoceros de Ghana y la del canguro outback majesty


----------



## Josebs (25 Abr 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Ayer mismo pedi todas estas mas las del *Rhinoceros de Ghana* y la del canguro outback majesty



Me la anoto, para seguir la colección Giants of the Ice


----------



## Forcopula (25 Abr 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Ayer mismo pedi todas estas mas las del Rhinoceros de Ghana y la del canguro outback majesty



Ya que estás pregúntale a @necho sobre las novedades que va a tener a la venta, que se pasa de vez en cuando para decir lo que tiene y no para avisar de lo que va a poner. Te lo digo porque le compras mucho


----------



## cdametalero (25 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ya que estás pregúntale a @necho sobre las novedades que va a tener a la venta, que se pasa de vez en cuando para decir lo que tiene y no para avisar de lo que va a poner. Te lo digo porque le compras mucho



Nunca me he dirigido a él, aunque ya le he comprado unas cuantas veces. Siempre vuelvo por el bajo coste de los envíos en pedidos pequeños y también por las cápsulas para las monedas, tiene gran surtido y económicas.
Si tengo ocasión o nos lee por aquí se lo diré


----------



## Daviot (26 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Pedidas :
> Ver archivo adjunto 638133
> Ver archivo adjunto 638131





andresenciso dijo:


> Tres más para la saca
> Ver archivo adjunto 638223
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 638225
> ...



Bonitas monedas compañeros pero no olvidéis que de lo que se trata es de conseguir las 3 Bes. Bueno, bonito y barato y ahí sospecho que falta lo último.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2021)

Por fin una moneda bonita que por ese precio seguiré sin comprar:








10 euros 2021, Catedral de Burgos | Blog Numismático


Hoy se emite una moneda de 10 euros que conmemora el 800º Aniversario de la Catedral de Burgos. También se emite el euroset PROOF de 2021.




blognumismatico.com


----------



## jgomealm (26 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por fin una moneda bonita que por ese precio seguiré sin comprar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, todo lo de la FNMT fuera...


----------



## Daviot (26 Abr 2021)

Han sacado una nueva barra de 10 oz de plata para conmemorar estos momentos históricos que estamos viviendo. Fabricada por la Silvertowne Mint y sin tirada conocida. Parte de los beneficios de la venta de este lingote van destinados a sufragar el movimiento Silversqueeze.

La comercializa Silvergoldbull pero cuidado con comprarla ahí porque sus productos vienen de Canadá y al llegar a España aplican IVA y aranceles.


----------



## Josebs (26 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bonitas monedas compañeros pero no olvidéis que de lo que se trata es de conseguir las 3 Bes. Bueno, bonito y barato y ahí sospecho que falta lo último.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta claro que son monedas con vistas a colección o aprecio por la belleza de la pieza, para hinbersión sin pagar tanto premium ya hay muchas otras...
Aunque a 30 € sigue siendo muy barata la onza. Solo tienes que ir al super y ver lo que compras con 30 € , la veremos en 60 € sin problemas.


----------



## Visrul (29 Abr 2021)

Parece ser que van a sacar una última moneda de la serie "Bestias de la reina" que aglutina en ella una imagen con todas las bestias.
Espero que El Dorado las pueda conseguir.






Großbritannien - 5 GBP Queens Beasts Completer 2021 - Münze Blister im Online-Shop www.Silbertresor.de kaufen 8782


5 GBP Pfund Queens Beasts Completer 2021 (Münze Blister) jetzt online kaufen » www.Silbertresor.de ✔ sicher kaufen und verkaufen - 5 GBP Pfund Queens Beasts Completer 2021 wurde von Großbritannien verausgabt.




www.silbertresor.de


----------



## Daviot (29 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Parece ser que van a sacar una última moneda de la serie "Bestias de la reina" que aglutina en ellas una imagen con todas las bestias.
> Espero que El Dorado las pueda conseguir.
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aviso. Puede ser interesante ya que sale con una tirada bastante limitada. La sacan en plata y oro con una tirada de 7.100 monedas para la de 1 oz de plata y de 625 unidades para la de 1 oz de oro en ambos casos en acabado Proof.

También hay más tamaños en oro y plata con tiradas mucho más limitadas.

Esa que pones en el enlace es la moneda de cupro-níquel que los caraduras de Silbertresor tratan de vender por 30 euros cuando está a 13 libras en la web de la Royal Mint.

Parece que la de oro y plata también las van a sacar en BU aunque sin tirada conocida.


----------



## cdametalero (29 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso. Puede ser interesante ya que sale con una tirada bastante limitada. La sacan en plata y oro con una tirada de 7.100 monedas para la de 1 oz de plata y de 625 unidades para la de 1 oz de oro en ambos casos en acabado Proof.
> 
> También hay más tamaños en oro y plata con tiradas mucho más limitadas.
> 
> Esa que pones en el enlace es la moneda de cupro-níquel que los caraduras de Silbertresor tratan de vender por 30 euros cuando está a 13 libras en la web de la Royal Mint.



La de oro ya esta en pre-venta en coininvest. La de plata todavía no


----------



## Daviot (29 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sabes si la BU de plata sera de 1 o 2 onzas?



De momento no se sabe, no hay información suficiente sobre ellas.


----------



## Daviot (29 Abr 2021)

Se admiten apuestas acerca de si habrá una nueva serie sobre las Bestias, bien sean de la reina o de otro origen.

Yo diría que sí, que algo inventarán para seguir aprovechando el tirón que ha tenido esta primera colección.


----------



## andresenciso (29 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas acerca de si habrá una nueva serie sobre las Bestias, bien sean de la reina o de otro origen.
> 
> Yo diría que sí, que algo inventarán para seguir aprovechando el tirón que ha tenido esta primera colección.



Yo también creo que van a tratar de estirar el chicle. De hecho esta undécima moneda es prueba de ello. Es una temática muy coleccionable. Y la de Music Legends también va a traer cola.


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas acerca de si habrá una nueva serie sobre las Bestias, bien sean de la reina o de otro origen.
> 
> Yo diría que sí, que algo inventarán para seguir aprovechando el tirón que ha tenido esta primera colección.



Yo apuesto por el duque de Edimburgo


----------



## Daviot (30 Abr 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Yo también creo que van a tratar de estirar el chicle. De hecho esta undécima moneda es prueba de ello. Es una temática muy coleccionable. Y la de Music Legends también va a traer cola.





FranMen dijo:


> Yo apuesto por el duque de Edimburgo



No me extrañaría que la vuelvan a sacar con diferentes acabados como reverse proof o antiqued o reinterpretadas como las bestias feroces o zombies. Además como tampoco sacaron ninguna de plata de 1 oz BU ni tampoco ninguna en el tamaño de 1/2 oz de oro ni de 1/10 oz igual quieren rellenar ese hueco.

Las monedas de Music Legends las veo un poco desfasadas con cantantes que triunfaron en los 90 o incluso antes y que su interpretación en moneda queda muy simplona como escribir " Queen" y ya está, no saben transmitir lo que fueron en una moneda porque eso, pienso, es muy difícil.


----------



## skifi (30 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> En silbertresor teneis todos los formatos desde hace 2 dias.
> ESO SI, PREPARAR LA CARTERA.



Estaban. Ya solo quedan la de 1kg y 2kg Proof…



Y en Coininvest la de 1oz oro bullion (no-proof) a mas de 1.600 merkels. No conozco su tirada pero aun con todo, no creo que dure tampoco…


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Abr 2021)

La de 1 oz en BU no ha llegado a salir. La única que he llegado a ver es la Proof


----------



## skifi (30 Abr 2021)

A mi lo que me sorprende es que el facial de esas monedas (1kg - 500£ - aprox 570€, y 2kg - 1000£ - aprox 1400€) estén tan cerca del spot de la plata (mas o menos 670€/kg según kitco), nada que ver con el facial de 30€/16g de la FNMT…

…Que también podía aprender la FNMT y sacar algún bullion patrio, que por diseños de moneda histórica no será…


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La de 1 oz en BU no ha llegado a salir. La única que he llegado a ver es la Proof



Y no lo ha hecho.
Han salido versiones proof de todos los módulos de peso a unos precios estratosféricos y la de oro bullion.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

Segunda moneda de la nueva serie Zoo que sacó en 2020 la Royal Australian Mint.

Tirada 25.00 monedas.








La primera fue esta, con también 25.000 monedas.








Y otra nueva de Star Wars, el escudo imperial 25.000 monedas.


----------



## nedantes (5 May 2021)

1/10 Unze Silber Cook Islands Bounty 2021 - neues Design, 2,19 €


1/10 Unze Silber Cook Islands Bounty 2021 - neues Design Vorderseite: Die Motivseite der Münze zeigt das berühmte Segelschiff Bounty ketzt im ne




aurinum.de





no sé si se me escapa algo, este precio?


----------



## Forcopula (5 May 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> 1/10 Unze Silber Cook Islands Bounty 2021 - neues Design, 2,19 €
> 
> 
> 1/10 Unze Silber Cook Islands Bounty 2021 - neues Design Vorderseite: Die Motivseite der Münze zeigt das berühmte Segelschiff Bounty ketzt im ne
> ...



Un precio cojonudo si señor


----------



## Jacda (5 May 2021)

Ahora mismo mas barato que el spot, eso es muy raro.


edito: se jodio el enlace, creo que estaran corrigiendo


----------



## nedantes (5 May 2021)

ya no va!


----------



## sashimi (5 May 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> ya no va!



Os habéis tirado como buitrecillos y han saltado las alarmas


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2021)

Bueno, al hilo del vídeo que ha sacado nuestro nuevo youtuber @Muttley sobre la colección o serie Privateer ( Corsario ) y del que pongo un enlace debajo, comentar que se trata de unos rounds de 2 oz de plata en alto relieve que sacó la Elemetal Mint creo que a partir del año 2015.

En principio es una colección de 7 rounds de los que no se conoce del todo su tirada final. El orden en el que salieron es el que se ve en la foto empezando por el primer round llamado The storm (arriba izquierda de la imagen).

Las únicas cifras de tirada que se conocen son estas:

*The storm Mintage = 70,344 rounds

Siren Mintage = 61,640 rounds

Captain Mintage = 66,839 rounds

Kraken Mintage = 70,344 rounds

Plank Mintage = ??,??? rounds

White Whale Mintage = ??,??? rounds 

Davy Jones Locker = ??,??? rounds*










Aparte de estos 7 rounds hay un round de la colección oculto del que se hicieron muy pocas unidades porque parece ser que no se iba a sacar a la venta. El round en sí del que no se encuentra ninguna foto en la red pero sí un vídeo, del que pongo el enlace, muestra al barco en llamas y hundiéndose y ese round explica el último round de la colección donde se ve el barco en el fondo del mar ya hundido.


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Alguna suelta la conocia. La coleccion entera asi no . PRECIOSAS



Son muy bonitas y merece la pena ir tratando de hacerse con ellas cuando se vea alguna a la venta.
.
De las que tengo las más chulas para mí son: la plancha, el cofre de Davy Jones y el Kraken, este round parece tener mayor relieve que los demás.
Aunque todavía no he tenido la oportunidad de ver la primera de la serie ( la única que me falta ) y que según parece es la más apreciada.


----------



## Beto (7 May 2021)

Estaremos atentos....


----------



## skifi (8 May 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Y en Coininvest la de 1oz oro bullion (no-proof) a mas de 1.600 merkels. No conozco su tirada pero aun con todo, no creo que dure tampoco…
> Ver archivo adjunto 644629



menudo subidón ha pegado…


----------



## Beto (14 May 2021)

Sabeis algo de estas? Salio el pez volador y ahora el pez globo...no se si habran muchas mas o no...


----------



## Tichy (14 May 2021)

Desde el 2014. El primero fue el atún yellowfin.


----------



## Daviot (14 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Desde el 2014. El primero fue el atún yellowfin.



Lo que pasa que las que menciona @Beto es una nueva colección que ha empezado en el 2020 con los peces voladores, pero como dices es una reinterpretación de esa serie antigua lo que pasa que ahora a partir del 2020 la sacan nueva pero con tirada limitada a 10.000 monedas de cada ejemplar.

O sea que el pez globo sería la segunda moneda y los peces voladores la primera y esta vez más interesante por esa tirada limitada de 10.000 unidades de cada.

Y cuidado de no cofundir la primera moneda de los peces voladores con otra moneda donde también sale un pez volador pero que es de Barbados.


----------



## Visrul (14 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, al hilo del vídeo que ha sacado nuestro nuevo youtuber @Muttley sobre la colección o serie Privateer ( Corsario ) y del que pongo un enlace debajo, comentar que se trata de unos rounds de 2 oz de plata en alto relieve que sacó la Elemetal Mint creo que a partir del año 2015.
> 
> En principio es una colección de 7 rounds de los que no se conoce del todo su tirada final. El orden en el que salieron es el que se ve en la foto empezando por el primer round llamado The storm (arriba izquierda de la imagen).
> 
> ...



Yo de estas tengo las 5 primeras y la verdad es que son una pasada. El problema es que en Europa prácticamente ninguna tienda las tuvo y fueron bastante difíciles de conseguir.
En mano son muchísimo mejores que en fotografía.
Comentaros que además en la segunda, la de la sirena, le empezó a salir una pequeña patina multicolor en la zona del centro que va avanzando poco a poco (espero que siga creciendo porque la patina es espectacular también)


----------



## Tichy (14 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo que pasa que las que menciona @Beto es una nueva colección que ha empezado en el 2020 con los peces voladores, pero como dices es una reinterpretación de esa serie antigua lo que pasa que ahora a partir del 2020 la sacan nueva pero con tirada limitada a 10.000 monedas de cada ejemplar.
> 
> O sea que el pez globo sería la segunda moneda y los peces voladores la primera y esta vez más interesante por esa tirada limitada de 10.000 unidades de cada.
> 
> Y cuidado de no cofundir la primera moneda de los peces voladores con otra moneda donde también sale un pez volador pero que es de Barbados.



Ah, pues así será. Pensaba que era la misma serie de peces en general de Tokelau. Aparte del atún, así de memoria recuerdo un tiburón blanco y una barracuda. 
Tengo algunas de las primeras pero no seguí con ellas.


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ah, pues así será. Pensaba que era la misma serie de peces en general de Tokelau. Aparte del atún, así de memoria recuerdo un tiburón blanco y una barracuda.
> Tengo algunas de las primeras pero no seguí con ellas.



Pues no sé que decirte, igual tienes tú más razón que yo, porque en unos sitios pone que es la serie rediseñada y con tiradas limitadas a 10.000 y en otros la continuación pero cambiando el diseño.

Lo que sí parece ser es que las anteriores del 2014 hasta el 2019 tenían un diseño sin brillo, bastante mates y sin contrastes mientras que las de ahora por las opiniones que he leído lucen mucho más. Igualmente las tiradas de las antiguas eran bestiales, de 500.000 las de 2014 y 2015 y de 250.000 a partir del 2016, mientras que estas dos últimas de 2020 y 2021 ya son de 10.000 ejemplares.

Parece ser que la serie tendría 4 diseños más aparte de este último de 2021.

Y como dices los diseños antiguos eran el atún de aleta amarilla 2014, tiburón blanco 2015, pez espada 2016, barracuda 2017, tiburón leopardo 2018 y tortuga boba 2019.

El reverso también cambia significativamente.


ANTIGUO






NUEVO


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Yo de estas tengo las 5 primeras y la verdad es que son una pasada. El problema es que en Europa prácticamente ninguna tienda las tuvo y fueron bastante difíciles de conseguir.
> En mano son muchísimo mejores que en fotografía.
> Comentaros que además en la segunda, la de la sirena, le empezó a salir una pequeña patina multicolor en la zona del centro que va avanzando poco a poco (espero que siga creciendo porque la patina es espectacular también)



Hay gente a la que efectivamente le gustan más con pátina porque así se aprecian mejor los detalles . Algunos las envejecen sumergiéndolas unos minutos en lejía y otros simplemente dejando el round fuera de la cápsula y con el aire y el tiempo van formando pátina.

A mí me falta el primer round de la colección y tengo repetidos algunos como " la plancha " y algún otro, o sea que si alguno quiere hacer trueque podemos hablar.


----------



## atika (15 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, al hilo del vídeo que ha sacado nuestro nuevo youtuber @Muttley sobre la colección o serie Privateer ( Corsario ) y del que pongo un enlace debajo, comentar que se trata de unos rounds de 2 oz de plata en alto relieve que sacó la Elemetal Mint creo que a partir del año 2015.
> 
> En principio es una colección de 7 rounds de los que no se conoce del todo su tirada final. El orden en el que salieron es el que se ve en la foto empezando por el primer round llamado The storm (arriba izquierda de la imagen).
> 
> ...



Ya no me acuerdo si fueron estas u otras de piratas (a lo mejor me confundo con la serie que hubo de piratas del caribe, pero cunado las miré en inernet, el precio que encontré como minimo triplicaba el spot, vamos que me salía cada moneda por 70 - 90€, obviamente a esos precios les pueden ir dando. 
El problema que tenemos aquí en España es (que yo sepa) nadie trabaja este tipo de material y en ebay los precios son prohibitivos.
Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para comprar a precios razonables yo se lo agradezco.


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

atika dijo:


> Ya no me acuerdo si fueron estas u otras de piratas (a lo mejor me confundo con la serie que hubo de piratas del caribe, pero cunado las miré en inernet, el precio que encontré como minimo triplicaba el spot, vamos que me salía cada moneda por 70 - 90€, obviamente a esos precios les pueden ir dando.
> El problema que tenemos aquí en España es (que yo sepa) nadie trabaja este tipo de material y en ebay los precios son prohibitivos.
> Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para comprar a precios razonables yo se lo agradezco.



Estas de las que hablamos son la serie Privateer ( Corsario ) que están muy bien hechas y son de 2 oz cada round. No están siempre a la venta porque es una serie que empezó a salir en el 2015 y hay que ir haciéndose con ellas poco a poco según se presenten oportunidades.
Creo que un precio entre 60 y 80 euros está bien porque serían entre 30 y 40 euros por onza por piezas de colección muy demandadas.

Hay otras 2 series de piratas, una que se llama Black Flag que va ya por la tercera moneda y estas si que van altas de precio sobre 60 o más y son sólo de 1 oz.










Y hay otra serie que está empezando ahora llamada Piratas del Caribe de Disney y que acaba de salir la primera moneda también de 1 oz por 45-50 euros.


----------



## Beto (15 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo que pasa que las que menciona @Beto es una nueva colección que ha empezado en el 2020 con los peces voladores, pero como dices es una reinterpretación de esa serie antigua lo que pasa que ahora a partir del 2020 la sacan nueva pero con tirada limitada a 10.000 monedas de cada ejemplar.
> 
> O sea que el pez globo sería la segunda moneda y los peces voladores la primera y esta vez más interesante por esa tirada limitada de 10.000 unidades de cada.
> 
> Y cuidado de no cofundir la primera moneda de los peces voladores con otra moneda donde también sale un pez volador pero que es de Barbados.



gracias por todas las respuestas....a ver si me dura la paga extra


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 May 2021)

Perdonad, os hacéis con estas monedas por coleccionismo teniendo en cuenta su posible revalorización tanto por otros coleccionistas como por su valor material o sólo lo hacéis como valor refugio/inversión?

gracias


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Perdonad, os hacéis con estas monedas por coleccionismo teniendo en cuenta su posible revalorización tanto por otros coleccionistas como por su valor material o sólo lo hacéis como valor refugio/inversión?
> 
> gracias



Ambas. En el 2019 compré esta moneda por coleccionismo por 38 euros. Compré 3 y me quedé con una porque otras personas me pidieron que les vendiese alguna moneda bonita de barcos.

Ignorante de mí, pues sólo 2 años más tarde esa moneda vale más de 100 euros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 May 2021)

Qué curioso! Es más numismática que el propio valor del metal.
muchas gracias! Ya lo he pillado. El interés de los metales....en lingotes se reduce al propio valor del metal y en monedas entra ya su rareza, escasez, diseño....


y a esto venía ahora mismo...





Pregunta. Diferencias enormes en precios de compra y de venta de plata y oro.


Pregunta. Diferencias enormes en precios de compra y de venta de plata y oro. No conozco este mundo en el que se compra y vende oro, plata u otros metales o piedras preciosas. Quizá sea una inversión o una buena forma de proteger tus ahorros. Pero lo que me pregunto es por qué existe esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

Bueno, y cambiando un poco de tema esta semana pasado hubo una subasta on-line de monedas en el andorrano. A ver si alguno de por aquí os habéis hecho con alguna.

Yo puje por algunas y al final me quedé con el panda de 1989. Quería haber conseguido algún dragón coloreado pero se me olvidó cuando terminaba la subasta y sólo me entraron las pujas que hice el día anterior y no pude hacerme con ninguno.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 May 2021)

Había un set completo de gold eagles proof que se remató a un buen precio, yo diría que incluso muy bueno.
Y los Indian head de 2,5 y 5$ tampoco estaban fuera de rango, pero ahí te la juegas de verdad, puesto que son monedas que según el estado pueden tener un valor de más o menos spot o dispararse a la luna si están sin circular.
Además, leyendo las bases ponía que las fotos pueden no corresponder con los lotes ofrecidos, así que...


----------



## Jalapa (15 May 2021)

Hola, me ofrecen un lingote de Ag 999 1 kg de CMD Refiners Assayers con certificado

¿Lo conocéis alguno? Creo que son belgas


Pd: me han mandado fotos y la fundición la veo bastante basta


----------



## Muttley (16 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, y cambiando un poco de tema esta semana pasado hubo una subasta on-line de monedas en el andorrano. A ver si alguno de por aquí os habéis hecho con alguna.
> 
> Yo puje por algunas y al final me quedé con el panda de 1989. Quería haber conseguido algún dragón coloreado pero se me olvidó cuando terminaba la subasta y sólo me entraron las pujas que hice el día anterior y no pude hacerme con ninguno.



De Andorrano:
Me llevé la Britannia 2009 sellada.
Los dragones interesantes, pero ya tengo tres proof coloreado con caja y certificado y no me aportaba nada diferente, con lo que no pujé por los bullion. También tengo la gilded.
Interesante las rusas (la de 10R quizá la que más aunque el chervonet era de año raro).
Lo que mejor de precio el set de oro Eagle.
La panda de 2005 que pujé inicialmente es un año que me falta pero que creo ha salido caro. 

Yo vi en general la subasta poco accesible y muy poco donde rascar.
Precios inflados por piezas normales.


----------



## Tichy (16 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> De Andorrano:
> Me llevé la Britannia 2009 sellada.
> Los dragones interesantes, pero ya tengo tres proof coloreado con caja y certificado y no me aportaba nada diferente, con lo que no pujé por los bullion. También tengo la gilded.
> Interesante las rusas (la de 10R quizá la que más aunque el chervonet era de año raro).
> ...



A mí me interesaban las iraníes, que son mi debilidad, pero como bien apunta el compañero @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard, sin una seguridad acerca del estado real de la moneda (como en las buenas casas de subastas), no es cuestión de irse a sobrespot exagerados. Total, que no me llevé nada.


----------



## andresenciso (16 May 2021)

Yo pujé por algunas monedas, pero los precios estaban muy inflados, así que...no me lleve nada de nada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

Pillé este par del mejor actor que ha existido en la historia del cine.

No creo que se revaloricen mucho pero molan






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (18 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pillé este par del mejor actor que ha existido en la historia del cine.
> 
> No creo que se revaloricen mucho pero molan
> 
> ...



Las había visto y me llamaban. Pero no las pillé. Últimamente todo lo que pase de un cierto premium me lo estoy saltando.


----------



## Daviot (18 May 2021)

Tercera moneda de la serie World´s Wildlife, el águila calva. Interesante observar que el pequeño círculo en la zona baja de la moneda cambia cada año indicando la zona geográfica del animal representado.

30.000 monedas.








La segunda fue la ballena y la primera la jirafa.


----------



## Beto (18 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Sin palabras


----------



## brigante 88 (21 May 2021)

Necesito conseguir 2 capsulas de 10 onzas para Kookaburras, ¿Alguien sabe donde las puedo conseguir? En alguna web como goldsilver o Europeamint veo que tienen, pero de gastos de envío "25€" creo que no me sale nada rentable

Gracias


----------



## Muttley (21 May 2021)

Revision de Pandas 1989-2000


----------



## hazaña (22 May 2021)

Alguien a visto bandejas, plasticos, expositores o incluso carteritas para toda la serie de pesos mexicanos de oro? 
Solo encuento estas dos en USA y me sale por unos 50€ traerlas... busco algo mas baratito, gracias


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2021)

hazaña dijo:


> Alguien a visto bandejas, plasticos, expositores o incluso carteritas para toda la serie de pesos mexicanos de oro?
> Solo encuento estas dos en USA y me sale por unos 50€ traerlas... busco algo mas baratito, gracias
> Ver archivo adjunto 665505
> Ver archivo adjunto 665506



Lo siento, no me suena haberlas visto en las páginas más habituales de compra de monedas de inversión pero a ver si alguien más especializado en ellas sabe algo.


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2021)

Ya tenemos listo el nuevo diseño, también llamado Type 2, de las American Golden Eagle y de las American Silver Eagle.



















Parece que ya definitivamente se han dejado de producir las monedas bullion con el diseño clásico o también llamado Type 1.

Las tiradas finales para la Golden Eagle quedarían así.

-----------------------1 oz--------------------------1/2 oz-------------------------1/4 oz--------------------------1/10 oz-----


Total onzas*Total monedas*Total onzas*Total monedas*Total onzas*Total monedas*Total onzas*Total monedas**TOTAL*406,000*406,000*15,500*31,000*14,000*56,000*15,000*150,000**l*


La tirada final de las American Silver Eagle sería de 13.106.500


Las más interesantes respecto a tiradas de otros años serían las Golden Eagle de 1/10 oz de 1/4 oz y de 1/2 de oz pero claro de estas monedas ya no quedan en ningún sitio a precios decentes.

Enhorabuena a los que consiguieron alguna de ellas.


----------



## csan (22 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso si que es una maravilla, a ver cuando hacen cosas parecidas los de la FNMT



Ya solo nos faltaba tener que llevar las monedas al servicio técnico para la revisión


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> De donde sacas los numeros? me parece muy desproporcionado la tirada de la onza con los otros 3 tamaños. Sin duda lo hacen con toda la intencion.
> Eso con el modelo viejo.
> Con el nuevo creo que pasara lo mismo. Asi oues interesa pillar los 0.85 onzas en los 3 tamaños antes que la de 1 onza y mas siendo el primer año del nuevo modelo que puede durar otros 36 años?



Son las cifras oficiales que tiene puestas la U.S. Mint en su página oficial.

Enlace directo a las cifras.






| U.S. Mint







www.usmint.gov






Sí, yo creo que son más interesantes las 3 fracciones de onza.


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Suelen hacer esto, pero hace muchos años que no veia unas diferencias tan grandes entre la onza y el resto. No puede ser casual.
> Aun se pueden pillar en EMK a un precio decente.



Bueno quizás la de 1/10 aunque un poco cara, pero las demás creo que van un poco pasadas de precio. Yo conseguí alguna de 1/4 de oz por 430 euros.


----------



## Daviot (22 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Estas este año ya salieron caras desde el inicio. Ademas no todos tenian todos los tamaños y EMK se aprovecho de ello.
> Sin ir mas lejos los Belgas solo llevaron la onza, el resto de tamaños NADA.



Los belgas han perdido mucho caché por no ser capaces de ofrecer piezas clave a buen precio. Con las Libertades del 2020 les pasó lo mismo.


----------



## skifi (22 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya tenemos listo el nuevo diseño, también llamado Type 2, de las American Golden Eagle y de las American Silver Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues les han quedado bien bonitas, a ver como se porta la demanda


----------



## L'omertá (22 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya tenemos listo el nuevo diseño, también llamado Type 2, de las American Golden Eagle y de las American Silver Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menamorado.


----------



## Beto (23 May 2021)

Bufff la paga extra no ha llegado y ya tiembla


----------



## morel (23 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya tenemos listo el nuevo diseño, también llamado Type 2, de las American Golden Eagle y de las American Silver Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que la cabeza de águila de la Golden, les ha quedado con un pico que parece una gallina. Me parece fallida y más cuando la comparas con la fotografía del águila que quiere imitar.


----------



## Daviot (23 May 2021)

morel dijo:


> A mi me parece que la cabeza de águila de la Golden, les ha quedado con un pico que parece una gallina. Me parece fallida y más cuando la comparas con la fotografía del águila que quiere imitar.



A eso iba yo. Creo que podrían haberse ajustado a la realidad un poco, pero las responsables del diseño no parecen pensar lo mismo.


*Sculptor (Grabadora): *Renata Gordon, Medallic Artist
*Designer (Diseñadora): *Jennie Norris, Artistic Infusion Program


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


>



Esta señora es lo que podríamos llamar una rubia de amplio espectro. Tiene el pelo rubio y los dientes también.
En lo referente a los nuevos eagle. En principio a mi no me disgustan. Ya veremos la moneda en mano, que es como se aprecian verdaderamente los detalles, a ver que tal. Y veremos también los precios de salida, que igual ya no me gustan tanto...aunque esta primeras habrá que comprarlas aunque tenga que vender a mi progenie en el mercado negro.


----------



## Daviot (23 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Esta señora es lo que podríamos llamar una rubia de amplio espectro. Tiene el pelo rubio y los dientes también.
> En lo referente a los nuevos eagle. En principio a mi no me disgustan. Ya veremos la moneda en mano, que es como se aprecian verdaderamente los detalles, a ver que tal. Y veremos también los precios de salida, que igual ya no me gustan tanto...aunque esta primeras habrá que comprarlas aunque tenga que vender a mi progenie en el mercado negro.



No creo que haya problema para hacerse con ella ya que es la moneda bullion. Igual al principio sale con más premium y luego baja de precio que es lo que pasó con la Britannia cuando estrenó nuevo diseño.


----------



## Beto (23 May 2021)

No se pero estoy como la parrilla de MotoGP esperando el semáforo verde


----------



## andresenciso (23 May 2021)

La de plata me gusta mucho, pero la de oro han dejado al águila con papada..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 May 2021)

Dios mío, me acabo de dar cuenta de que la señora rubia de la sonrisa dorada, se apellida Norris...Creo que he hecho un chiste de una pariente de Chuck...
Amigos, hasta aquí he llegado, pronto estaré criando malvas, ahora estoy en la lista del tío Chuck.


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

Dice el dicho que la ocasión la pintan calva, pero en este caso con el águila del mismo nombre, han querido poner tantas letras que han tenido que aplanarle la calva y ponerle chepa para que no quedase un dibujo más pequeño. Tantos lumbreras para eso... cagada.

Podían haber puesto una esbelta cabeza, bien hecha hubiera quedado guapa


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 May 2021)

Pues estimado conforero, como en todo lo demás en esta vida, todo depende del precio.
¿Es aconsejable para un coleccionista de American Aagle tener los dos tipos de la moneda del año 2021? Pues yo diría que SI.
¿Es aconsejable para un comprador esporádico, o para un simple acumulador de plata bullion, pagar el sobre spot que tienen los eagles en general y los de este año en particular, sobre otras moneda cuyo premium no es tan elevado? Pues yo diría que NO.
Ademas, considero que con la tirada que habrá de ambos tipos, no estaremos ante un caso como el de la Libertad 1991 del tipo II. Vamos, que no veo estas Eagles a 150€ la pieza, como es el caso de esa Libertad concreta.
Dicho lo cual, si la has visto por un precio razonable, cómprala. Aquí te pongo lo que se está pidiendo por ahí para que te hagas una idea, a lo que por supuesto tendrías que sumar el coste del envío:









1 oz American Eagle de Plata (2021) | coininvest







www.coininvest.com












1 oz silver U.S. Silver EAGLE 2021 Type 1 $1 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be












1 oz Silver Eagle 2021


1 oz Silver Eagle 2021



www.anlagegold24.de












American Silver Eagle 2022 - USA 1 oz Silbermünze


Die US-amerikanische Münze Silvereagle, auch American Eagle genannt, ist eine Silbermünze und wird seit 1986 von der United States Mint geprägt. Die Anlagemünze in Stempelglanz hat eine Feinheit von 999/1000 und ist nur als 1oz...




www.geiger-edelmetalle.de






Un saludo.


----------



## dmb001 (25 May 2021)

Todo depende, si quieres coleccionar toca pagar más premium hasta 35€. Si quieres apilar compra Britannias a 27€ más o menos. Yo prefiero apilar, si coleccionara nunca acabaría y me pongo nervioso.


----------



## Daviot (25 May 2021)

Por si a alguno os interesa. Acaban de traer está pedazo moneda a coininvest.com







Lo digo porque va a durar a la venta cero coma.

Hay envío gratuito gracias a @lvdo con el código LAVETAFREE que se añade en el último paso del proceso de compra.









20 Pesos de México Azteca | Oro | 1917-1959 | coininvest


En 1910 México celebró el centenario del inicio de la Guerra de la Independencia con España. Para conmemorar el evento, una columna gigante fue erigida en el centro de la ciudad de México con una...




www.coininvest.com










La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si a alguno os interesa. Acaban de traer está pedazo moneda a coininvest.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Es una 59


----------



## Daviot (25 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Es una 59



No lo especifica en la descripción, o sea que a pesar de que esa es la fotografía no creo.


----------



## dmb001 (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si a alguno os interesa. Acaban de traer está pedazo moneda a coininvest.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está a buen precio, es de las pocas que controlo el precio porque la tengo. En Bullionbypost ni la suelen tener y si la tuvieran la venderían más cara.


----------



## dmb001 (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No lo especifica en la descripción, o sea que a pesar de que esa es la fotografía no creo.



Lo especifica detrás, al menos la mía.


----------



## Tichy (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si a alguno os interesa. Acaban de traer está pedazo moneda a coininvest.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, un 7% sobre el spot no está mal, pero sin garantizarte el año ni el estado, tampoco es para ir de cabeza, en mi opinión.


----------



## Daviot (25 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, un 7% sobre el spot no está mal, pero sin garantizarte el año ni el estado, tampoco es para ir de cabeza, en mi opinión.



Joder es que os estáis volviendo locos pinchando en el enlace y no hace más que subir.

La acabo de comprar hace un rato a 792,95 eur.



NombrePeso​Precios​Cantidad​IVA, %​IVA​Total​Coin: 20 Mexican Pesos Azteca | Gold | 1917-1959 (Mexico)​15.00g​792,95 €​1​-​-​792,95 €​Coupon (lavetafree)​​-12,95 €​1​-​-​-12,95 €​
*Dirección de facturación*​*Enviar a:*​
*Total parcial
Envío y manipulación:
Total*​780,00 €
12,95 €
*792,95 €*​


----------



## Tichy (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder es que os estáis volviendo locos pinchando en el enlace y no hace más que subir.
> 
> La acabo de comprar hace un rato a 792,95 eur.
> 
> ...



Pues venga, que todavía les quedan 12 (acabo de comprobarlo). 

Entiéndeme, para alguien que esté en fase de acopio, no es mal precio, pero un 7% sin garantía de año y estado no es tampoco un chollo.


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder es que os estáis volviendo locos pinchando en el enlace y no hace más que subir.
> 
> La acabo de comprar hace un rato a 792,95 eur.
> 
> ...



No será que el oro lleva hoy una subida de más de 750 $ kg


----------



## Daviot (25 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No será que el oro lleva hoy una subida de más de 750 $ kg



Mayormente sí. Habrá que seguir pinchando a ver si sube más el oro.


----------



## lvdo (25 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si a alguno os interesa. Acaban de traer está pedazo moneda a coininvest.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias Daviot por recomendar Lavetadeoro 

Me alegro de que os sirva el código de descuento


----------



## Daviot (26 May 2021)

Ya está a la venta la Type 2 American Silver Eagle de 2021 en pre venta para junio. Precio hoy 36,18 euros.









2021 1 oz $1 USD American Silver Eagle Type 2 Coin BU


Buy the 2021 1 oz $1 USD American Silver Eagle Type 2 Coin BU VAT-Free in Europe.




www.europeanmint.com


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está a la venta la Type 2 American Silver Eagle de 2021 en pre venta para junio. Precio hoy 36,18 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se ha convertido en una moneda premium la eagle?
Vaya precios, yo esperaré a comprarla no veo lógica a esos precios.


----------



## Daviot (28 May 2021)

También tienen la Golden Eagle type 2 a 1740 euros, casi un 12% de premium y con llegada prevista para finales de julio.









2021 1 oz $50 USD American Gold Eagle Type 2 Coin BU


Buy the 2021 1 oz $50 USD American Gold Eagle Type 2 Coin BU VAT-Free in Estonia.




www.europeanmint.com


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Se ha convertido en una moneda premium la eagle?
> Vaya precios, yo esperaré a comprarla no veo lógica a esos precios.



Cuando la misma USMint admite por escrito que hay escasez de plata mundial si.
Se acabó el bullion, larga vida al premium. 
(en el sentido de precio real desconectado del precio spot papel)


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Cuando la misma USMint admite por escrito que hay escasez de plata mundial si.
> Se acabó el bullion, larga vida al premium.
> (en el sentido de precio real desconectado del precio spot papel)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 670520



Yo creo que es por la novedad simplemente, la gente la quiere tener ya, sin esperar y la us mint lo sabe, la eagle con el tiempo bajara de precio y sera el de toda la vida, es una moneda de la que salen millones anualmente.


----------



## Patxin (28 May 2021)

Hola a todos, acabo de empezar en esto de las onzas de plata. He comprado lo más básico, Mapple, Liberty, Filarmónica, un canguro y un krugerrand. Puedo echarle unos 100 pavos al mes. ¿Me recomendáis algo de lo que se puede comprar ahora mismo? Voy rollo colección.


----------



## Daviot (29 May 2021)

Pilla alguna de estas que son la primera moneda de 2 nuevas series y guárdalas por lo menos un año o dos. No pagues por ellas más de 50 euros por cada una.


----------



## Daviot (29 May 2021)

Además te faltan ahí algunos pandas que suelen retener o aumentar su valor bastante bien. También hazte con alguna Britannia 2021 , son bonitas y baratas.


----------



## Daviot (29 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues venga, que todavía les quedan 12 (acabo de comprobarlo).
> 
> Entiéndeme, para alguien que esté en fase de acopio, no es mal precio, pero un 7% sin garantía de año y estado no es tampoco un chollo.



Vaya, que faena. Todavía no me ha llegado a casa la moneda de 20 pesos y ya han vendido las 12 que tenían los de Coininvest. A ver ahora que hago si quiero comprar otra.









20 Pesos de México Azteca | Oro | 1917-1959 | coininvest
 

En 1910 México celebró el centenario del inicio de la Guerra de la Independencia con España. Para conmemorar el evento, una columna gigante fue erigida en el centro de la ciudad de México con una...




www.coininvest.com


----------



## skipyy (29 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pilla alguna de estas que son la primera moneda de 2 nuevas series y guárdalas por lo menos un año o dos. No pagues por ellas más de 50 euros por cada una.



Dónde hay Batman a 50 euros o menos?


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Vaya, que faena. Todavía no me ha llegado a casa la moneda de 20 pesos y ya han vendido las 12 que tenían los de Coininvest. A ver ahora que hago si quiero comprar otra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya. Ya lo siento. Si quería más, mejor aprovechar el momento. De todos modos, seguro que algo aparece. En otro hilo comentábamos que en Degussa Madrid (que no es precisamente barato) ofrecían la de 50 pesos por menos de 2% sobre el spot.


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, la de 50 pesos es un monedon, pero no es la de 20 pesos. Para mi no hay color.
> Lastima que el tamaño no fuera al reves. La de 50 pesos con el calendario azteka, eso si seria ya la repañocha.



Cierto. Pienso lo mismo. Pero estamos hablando de precios. Al mismo sobre spot, creo que cualquiera prefiere la de 20. 
La cuestión es cuanto sobre spot estás dispuesto a pagar por la de 20 si la de 50 la puedes conseguir por menos del 2%.
Mi opinión, personal por supuesto, es que un 7% por la de 20 no está mal, pero tampoco es un chollo para salir corriendo a por ello. Quizás me veo influenciado porque la de 20 yo la he comprado a spot. En concreto en el foro. Pero naturalmente respeto otras opiniones, depende de las condiciones y planes de cada uno.


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola @Tichy ! Las iraníes también son mi debilidad... y las monedas también me gustan jejeje y me llevé una del Zar también, os las enseño:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 671511
> Ver archivo adjunto 671512
> ...



Jejeje. Muy bueno! Te las llevaste? Por la de 750 estuve a punto de subir, pero me había marcado un límite y fui disciplinado...


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, aquí las tengo, las fotos las acabo de hacer
> Es que me ha hecho ilusión que haya alguien más que valore las monedas iraníes, no suelen ser muy apreciadas, por ser poco conocidas supongo... y además me caes muy bien así que te las quería mostrar, también para que vieses el estado de conservación y eso, y de paso las vean el resto de compañeros! Saludos my friend



Se agradece. Son buenas fotos. Enhorabuena, me alegro de que "se queden" en el foro. 
Yo soy mal fotógrafo pero si un día me animo subo algunos pahlevis y azadíes. Tengo un medio pahlevi de los pocos que se emitieron durante los dos años justo antes de la revolución en que el Sha cambió el calendario musulmán por el del imperio persa antiguo.


----------



## Razkin (29 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Cierto. Pienso lo mismo. Pero estamos hablando de precios. Al mismo sobre spot, creo que cualquiera prefiere la de 20.
> La cuestión es cuanto sobre spot estás dispuesto a pagar por la de 20 si la de 50 la puedes conseguir por menos del 2%.
> Mi opinión, personal por supuesto, es que un 7% por la de 20 no está mal, pero tampoco es un chollo para salir corriendo a por ello. Quizás me veo influenciado porque la de 20 yo la he comprado a spot. En concreto en el foro. Pero naturalmente respeto otras opiniones, depende de las condiciones y planes de cada uno.



Muy de acuerdo. Ambas monedas se pueden pillar cerca de spot. Como dices, en el foro de compra-venta se ha tenido ocasión. En tiendas, ahora mismo en Ciode, 788 euros la 20 pesos.


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Y te doy la razon. Pero en los ultimos 2 años la de 20 pesos esta "cogiendo mas premium" o un "premium mas alto" que la de 50 pesos que se puede comprar casi a spot muchas veces. La que tu tienes seguro que la pillaste hace minimo 2 años o mas porque ultimamente esta on fire con el precio y su premium.



El amigo mundofila, ya sabéis... 
Si yo también estoy de acuerdo en que la de 20 es normal que tenga más sobre spot que la de 50. El comentario era tan solo que un 7% no es un chollo. Cosa que ha quedado clara con el aporte del forero Razkin indicando que en Ciode la tienen con el 5% de sobrespot. Así que si alguien quiere más, ya sabe donde las puede conseguir.


----------



## dmb001 (29 May 2021)

'¿Qué coño haré yo en las Bahamas?' Pues comprar una moneda de oro, obviamente. 

Mitad oro, mitad cobre la cabrona, pero está nueva y reluce que veas


----------



## Daviot (29 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> El amigo mundofila, ya sabéis...
> Si yo también estoy de acuerdo en que la de 20 es normal que tenga más sobre spot que la de 50. El comentario era tan solo que un 7% no es un chollo. Cosa que ha quedado clara con el aporte del forero Razkin indicando que en Ciode la tienen con el 5% de sobrespot. Así que si alguien quiere más, ya sabe donde las puede conseguir.





Razkin dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Ambas monedas se pueden pillar cerca de spot. Como dices, en el foro de compra-venta se ha tenido ocasión. En tiendas, ahora mismo en Ciode, 788 euros la 20 pesos.



Lo siento, pero aquí no ha quedado demostrado nada, más bien lo contrario. En Ciode no la tienen a la venta a ese precio es un precio antiguo y además a eso hay que añadir el envío, cosa que sale gratis gracias al cupón descuento de @lvdo.









Comprar 20 Pesos Mexico online


Comprar 20 Pesos Mexico en CIODE, empresa de compra y venta de lingotes y monedas de oro y plata de inversión.




ciode.es


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo siento, pero aquí no ha quedado demostrado nada, más bien lo contrario. En Ciode no la tienen a la venta a ese precio es un precio antiguo y además a eso hay que añadir el envío, cosa que sale gratis gracias al cupón descuento de @lvdo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues oye, será un precio antiguo el de Ciode y has hecho una compra estupenda. Haber comprado más. Por mi parte nada más que decir. Enhorabuena.

Edito porque al final he mirado ya por curiosidad la página de Ciode y la moneda aparece como disponible y a ese precio. Otra cosa es que no dejan hacer pedidos el fin de semana. Pero el precio a cierre del viernes es ése: 5% sobre el spot y con la posibilidad de comprar en tienda física en Madrid. No parece mala opción.


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> El problema no es si es un +5% ,un +7% o un +10%. Puedes pillar una a un +5% y que te hayan tomado el pelo por su estado y conservacion y pillar una aun +10% y que por el año y su estado sea una GANGA.
> Yo tengo las 6 monedas (1917, 18, 19, 20, 21 y 59) y me costo lo suyo completar esa coleecion, no ya por el precio de algunos años, sino por el tiempo en años que inverti para terminarla.



Pues razón de más para comprarla en Ciode en tienda física...
Pero vamos, que estamos de acuerdo. De hecho lo de la incógnita sobre año y estado es exactamente lo que argumentaba en mi primer mensaje sobre este asunto. 


Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, un 7% sobre el spot no está mal, pero sin garantizarte el año ni el estado, tampoco es para ir de cabeza, en mi opinión.



Siempre aclarando que era una opinión y explicando los motivos, por lo que no veo razones para la polémica.


----------



## Basster (30 May 2021)

Andorrano tiene en preventa la eagle type2 a 45€. Me parece un premium bastante alto.


----------



## Daviot (30 May 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Andorrano tiene en preventa la eagle type2 a 45€. Me parece un premium bastante alto.



Sí, creo que se han pasado un poco. Además es sólo la moneda bullion que van a sacar a millones todos los años.
Yo me esperaré a más adelante a que se les quite la tontería a muchas tiendas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> El problema no es si es un +5% ,un +7% o un +10%. Puedes pillar una a un +2% y que te hayan tomado el pelo por su estado y conservacion y pillar una a un +10% y que por el año y su estado sea una GANGA.
> Yo tengo las 6 monedas (1917, 18, 19, 20, 21 y 59) y me costo lo suyo completar esa coleccion, no ya por el precio de algunos años, sino por el tiempo en años que inverti para terminarla.



¿Tienes una del 20? Pero que cabrón...¿A quien tuviste que matar para conseguirla?


----------



## Daviot (30 May 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Dónde hay Batman a 50 euros o menos?



En europeanmint está a 51,45 de momento.


----------



## skipyy (30 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En europeanmint está a 51,45 de momento.



Si, ahí lleva tiempo entre 51 y 52, que no son 50 euros o menos, no hay otra web a esos precios, pero el envío mínimo son 25 más iva, y el pretende gastar 100 al mes.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 May 2021)

Pues yo te compraría esa 20 si te canses de ella. Y si no te cansases, también


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 May 2021)

Únicamente 462.000 acuñaciones, solo un 3% del total. Y se pagan a precio de oro. Bueno a precio de oro + 20% . las 1920 mandan


----------



## Daviot (30 May 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Si, ahí lleva tiempo entre 51 y 52, que no son 50 euros o menos, no hay otra web a esos precios, pero el envío mínimo son 25 más iva, y el pretende gastar 100 al mes.



Quien dice 50 es un precio indicativo, si cuesta 1,45 más no me parece que sea mucha diferencia. Otra cosa serían 64 euros que es lo que piden en otras webs.

Pues si el envío es ese puede intentar comprar la de los piratas que está a 47 y pico en Emk y el envío son 9,95.

De todas formas si sólo quiere una me ofrezco a mandarsela por correo certificado que creo que serán 4 euros de envío.


----------



## dmb001 (30 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Únicamente 462.000 acuñaciones, solo un 3% del total. Y se pagan a precio de oro. Bueno a precio de oro + 20% . las 1920 mandan



Es verdad que no hay ni una a la venta, bien por *AU10KAG1K *


----------



## Patxin (30 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Quien dice 50 es un precio indicativo, si cuesta 1,45 más no me parece que sea mucha diferencia. Otra cosa serían 64 euros que es lo que piden en otras webs.
> 
> Pues si el envío es ese puede intentar comprar la de los piratas que está a 47 y pico en Emk y el envío son 9,95.
> 
> De todas formas si sólo quiere una me ofrezco a mandarsela por correo certificado que creo que serán 4 euros de envío.



Al final la he pillado en eBay por 58 junto con la Maple 30 aniversario. Los 100 pavos del mes gastados. Supongo que son cosas de novato...


----------



## Daviot (30 May 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Al final la he pillado en eBay por 58 junto con la Maple 30 aniversario. Los 100 pavos del mes gastados. Supongo que son cosas de novato...



Ebay no es el sitio más recomendable para comprar las monedas. Primero porque el precio suele ser más elevado y segundo porque es ahí donde más cosas falsas se venden.

Te pongo algunas tiendas fiables con bajos gastos de envío ( sobre 10 euros aprox. )

Comprar Oro Online – Comprar Lingotes de Oro Online ( Valladolid )

Emk.com/de ( Alemania )

eldoradocoins.de ( Alemania )

Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería ( Barcelona )


----------



## timi (30 May 2021)

1 oz silver U.S. Silver EAGLE 2021 $1 TYPE 2 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be





los belgas han sacado la ase 2021 nuevo diseño a 35 euros 
pero con entrega a 17 de julio


----------



## timi (30 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> 1 oz silver U.S. Silver EAGLE 2021 $1 TYPE 2 - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la han bajado un euro ,,, los belgas y sus cosas


----------



## skipyy (30 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Quien dice 50 es un precio indicativo, si cuesta 1,45 más no me parece que sea mucha diferencia. Otra cosa serían 64 euros que es lo que piden en otras webs.
> 
> Pues si el envío es ese puede intentar comprar la de los piratas que está a 47 y pico en Emk y el envío son 9,95.
> 
> De todas formas si sólo quiere una me ofrezco a mandarsela por correo certificado que creo que serán 4 euros de envío.



Por partes, el ha comentado que quiere gastar 100 al mes, imagino que no querrá pagar 10 de envío de emk o 25 +iva de europeanmint. 

Tú le has comentado que no pague más de 50 por esas monedas, lo cual es difícil, y en el caso de Batman, más difícil aún. 

El comenta que se ha iniciado recientemente, si le indicas que no pague más de 50 pues no la va a poder comprar.

Es como si yo le recomiendo no pagar más de 27 por un panda de 2015 porque en goldsilver vale eso. 

De todos modos tenía curiosidad por saber donde estaban los batman más baratos, porque me podían interesar y no conozco todas las web.


----------



## morel (1 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A eso iba yo. Creo que podrían haberse ajustado a la realidad un poco, pero las responsables del diseño no parecen pensar lo mismo.
> 
> 
> *Sculptor (Grabadora): *Renata Gordon, Medallic Artist
> ...



Es una basura de cabeza de águila, pero nadie se atreve a decirlo.


----------



## morel (1 Jun 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Andorrano tiene en preventa la eagle type2 a 45€. Me parece un premium bastante alto.



¿Y abaratará el precio de las águilas anteriores? Porque son mucho más bonitas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sip, pero está regular, golpe en canto y algo de suciedad, no te has perdido nada



Gracias por el reporte. Imagino que cayó en su saca. El precio fue bueno, pero mi interés se circunscribe a cualquiera otro año en general y a los dos primeros en particular.
Reitero mi agradecimiento, un saludo.


----------



## timi (7 Jun 2021)

Libertad México 2021, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de


----------



## Patxin (7 Jun 2021)

Pregunta de novato. ¿El Andorrano acaba sacando todas las monedas que se ven en otras paginas? Como veo que la pagina la rotan mucho y es la más barata en gastos de envío, quiero saber si me espero a esa libertad mejicana o mejor la compro en eldorado.


----------



## Daviot (7 Jun 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. ¿El Andorrano acaba sacando todas las monedas que se ven en otras paginas? Como veo que la pagina la rotan mucho y es la más barata en gastos de envío, quiero saber si me espero a esa libertad mejicana o mejor la compro en eldorado.



Bueno, tranquilo. Las libertades son buenas monedas pero aparte de eso hay que fijarse mucho en las tiradas de cada año. Este año 2021 había muchos rumores y youtubers diciendo que la tirada de este año iba a ser muy pequeña y que el Banco de Méjico ( lo que aquí sería la FNMT ) había suspendido la producción de las onzas Libertad.

Pues nada más lejos de la realidad nos han engañado como a chinos. Las tiradas de este año son enormes comparadas con otros años. La de 1 oz Libertad es de 600.000 unidades cuando el año pasado fue de 300.000.

Las tiradas de las Libertades vienen en la Wikipedia en este enlace. Todavía no han puesto las tiradas del 2021 pero ya se saben. Cuanto mayor es la tirada menos interesante es la moneda y más barata debiera ser y al revés cuanto menor sea la tirada más cara y codiciada la moneda.









Libertad (coin) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dmb001 (7 Jun 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Sin foto no hay moneda
> 
> Vamos a darle un poco de caña al hilo



Con un poco de retraso, aquí mi humilde indian head de 10$. La pereza para buscarla y hacer las fotos es lo que tiene


----------



## IvanRios (8 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> Libertad México 2021, 1 oz Plata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Las libertad vienen ya con cápsula?


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Jun 2021)

No he podido resistirme y he pedido un tubo de Libertades en el dorado para aprovechar los gastos de envío que tengo pagados con otra moneda que espero. Y pensar que hasta no hace mucho no pasaban de 25 esas mexicanitas


----------



## PLACOINS (8 Jun 2021)

* Acuñación Libertad de México Plata Satín 2021 :*

1 Oz --- 613.100

2 Oz --- 13.000

5 Oz --- 12.100

1/2 Oz --- 9.100

1/4 Oz --- 6.500

1/10 Oz --- 7.800

1/20 Oz --- 7.200

Compañeros , estos son los números que ha hecho Banco de México . Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (8 Jun 2021)

Creo que este es el hilo adecuado:








Subastada por 19,5 millones de dólares la moneda más cara del mundo


La pieza, un Águila Doble de 1933 que nunca llegó a circular, salió por un precio de siete millones y en solo cuatro minutos alcanzó su puja final Es la única de este tipo que permanece en manos privadas; el resto son propiedad de la Casa de la Moneda de EEUU También salió a la venta el...




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Jun 2021)

que os parece esta moneda? creeis que con el tiempo valdra mas solo por el diseño? es preciosa


----------



## Daviot (8 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> * Acuñación Libertad de México 2021 :*
> 
> 1 Oz --- 613.100
> 
> ...



Igualito esto que las 120.000 monedas en total para todas las Libertades que decían que se habían hecho porque había restricciones y habían suspendido la acuñación de onzas.


----------



## Daviot (8 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Las libertad vienen ya con cápsula?



No, vienen en tubos de 25 monedas. Si pides más de 12 o 15 a veces también te mandan el tubo de regalo. Y sino te las mandan en sobrecito de plástico.

De todas formas tanto las Libertades como las American Silver Eagle son monedas que aguantan bien el traqueteo y no se suelen rayar fácilmente, su acabado es distinto a otras onzas como las Britannias, las Filarmónicas y el resto de monedas de plata que si suelen ser más propensas a rayarse fácilmente.

De las pocas Mints que tienen eso en cuenta y suele servir algunas monedas en cápsula es la Perth Mint. Las kookaburras y otras monedas las envía de origen con cápsula.


----------



## Daviot (8 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que os parece esta moneda? creeis que con el tiempo valdra mas solo por el diseño? es preciosa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680194




Es la quinta entrega de la colección del León Checo.

La información sobre su tirada es confusa, en unos sitios dicen que se han hecho sólo 7935 monedas lo que sería muy interesante para su posterior revalorización y en otros sitios como Apmex pone que la tirada es de 24.000 monedas que tampoco está mal pero que es bastante más de 7935.

Sólo hay una cosa que no me gusta que es el diámetro de 37 mm. Normalmente el resto de monedas de 1 oz de plata suelen tener un diámetro de 39 o 40 mm que las hace lucir mejor.


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Es la quinta entrega de la colección del León Checo.
> 
> La información sobre su tirada es confusa, en unos sitios dicen que se han hecho sólo 7935 monedas lo que sería muy interesante para su posterior revalorización y en otros sitios como Apmex pone que la tirada es de 24.000 monedas que tampoco está mal pero que es bastante más de 7935.
> 
> Sólo hay una cosa que no me gusta que es el diámetro de 37 mm. Normalmente el resto de monedas de 1 oz de plata suelen tener un diámetro de 39 o 40 mm que las hace lucir mejor.



Si, da la sensación de un poco más pequeña pero también es más gorda, también esta interesante la sensación de mazacote


----------



## Daviot (9 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si, da la sensación de un poco más pequeña pero también es más gorda, también esta interesante la sensación de mazacote



Esa sensación se consigue bien con una moneda de 2 oz. Esta del león checo también la han sacado en este formato y esta vez parecen estar de acuerdo en que la tirada es de 4.435 unidades.

Eso sí, siguen siendo 37 mm de diámetro.


----------



## Razkin (9 Jun 2021)

¡Cuanto dragón anda suelto!. Se puede hacer una enorme colección solo con dragones



Se supone que es la quinta moneda de dragón de serie de la Perth Mint despues de Dragon & Phoenix, Dragon & Tiger, Double Dragon y Double Pixiu, pero esta vez una sola criatura.
Anuncian tirada 45.000 uds.
Esta guapo.


----------



## Daviot (9 Jun 2021)

De todas formas sobre la de 1 oz, según he mirado en la web de la Mint checa, que es quien hace la moneda, dice que la tirada es efectivamente de 7935 unidades lo que sí la hace también bastante interesante. Se habrán equivocado esta vez los de Apmex.






Silver 1 oz bullion coin Czech Lion 2021 stand | Czech Mint







ceskamincovna.cz


----------



## Daviot (9 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> ¡Cuanto dragón anda suelto!. Se puede hacer una enorme colección solo con dragones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680389
> 
> ...



Creo que es la la RAM ( Royal Australian Mint ) quien la acuña.

Edito. Tienes razón es la Perth Mint. Me había parecido que era la RAM por ese diseño tan poco acertado.


----------



## Cipotecon (9 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Este comentario leído fuera de contexto, daría que pensar...



jaja si


----------



## Dtor. Serpiente (9 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Con un poco de retraso, aquí mi humilde indian head de 10$. La pereza para buscarla y hacer las fotos es lo que tiene
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 679588



La de 1913 tengo yo en estado espectacular sin circular, pero cuando la saqué de la cápsula para apreciarla mejor no me lo podía creer, tenía restos (muuuuy leves) de haber sido un colgante. Menos mal que me dio por sacarla y lo vi, aún así me la quedé ajustando precio pero desde entonces moneda cara, moneda que sacó de la cápsula.
Esa , la doble eagle y la libertad de oro mía favoritas sin duda.


----------



## dmb001 (9 Jun 2021)

Dtor. Serpiente dijo:


> La de 1913 tengo yo en estado espectacular sin circular, pero cuando la saqué de la cápsula para apreciarla mejor no me lo podía creer, tenía restos (muuuuy leves) de haber sido un colgante. Menos mal que me dio por sacarla y lo vi, aún así me la quedé ajustando precio pero desde entonces moneda cara, moneda que sacó de la cápsula.
> Esa , la doble eagle y la libertad de oro mía favoritas sin duda.



Tengo una moneda engarzada, 5 pesos argentinos de 1888. Me he quedado con la duda de quién fue el desubicado que me jodió la monedita, si mi abuelo o mi abuela. "¿En qué coño estabas pensando?" le preguntaría hoy a uno de los dos


----------



## Patxin (15 Jun 2021)

Andorrano acaba de sacar hoy la de piratas del caribe y libertades mejicanas de 2 y 5 onzas. ¿Como las veis para pillarlas?


----------



## jgomealm (15 Jun 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Andorrano acaba de sacar hoy la de piratas del caribe y libertades mejicanas de 2 y 5 onzas. ¿Como las veis para pillarlas?



La de Piratas del Caribe, la pedí el día 30 de mayo a EMK y hoy precisamente me han confirmado el envío.

Respecto a las Libertades de 2 y 5 Oz, aún no me he decidido. Estoy acostumbrado a comprar solo modedas de 1 onza.


----------



## jgomealm (15 Jun 2021)

Nuevo pedido recibido, como me gustan los Canguros


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jun 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Andorrano acaba de sacar hoy la de piratas del caribe y libertades mejicanas de 2 y 5 onzas. ¿Como las veis para pillarlas?



Yo el año pasado compré las de 5 y 2 onzas por 142 y 58 euros.... ahora están a 193 y 79,50.... y la tirada de este año 2021 es el DOBLE que la de 2020... por lo tanto, muchas gracias por el aviso pero de momento esos precios me duelen bastante


----------



## Daviot (15 Jun 2021)

Se les ha ido la olla completamente con esos precios ya que como dice @Justo Bueno eran más baratas las del 2020 teniendo unas tiradas mucho más escasas que las del 2021.


----------



## Patxin (15 Jun 2021)

Gracias. Comprare solo la de piratas. Da gusto con vosotros.


----------



## Daviot (15 Jun 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Gracias. Comprare solo la de piratas. Da gusto con vosotros.



Me han llegado hoy la de los piratas que compré en EMK por un precio muy similar al que tienen ahora en andorrano y gana bastante en mano respecto a la foto, un acabado muy brillante pese a ser BU.

Veremos esta colección que tal se porta, tengo curiosidad por ver a Penélope Cruz y Javier Bardem que interpretan personajes de la saga, representados en estas monedas.


----------



## Silver94 (15 Jun 2021)

A ver si siguen con la colección Prehistoric Life, que en lo que va de año solo han sacado la del mamuth, y quitando la segunda moneda, el resto me gustaron mucho.


----------



## Beto (17 Jun 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Hola a todos, acabo de empezar en esto de las onzas de plata. He comprado lo más básico, Mapple, Liberty, Filarmónica, un canguro y un krugerrand. Puedo echarle unos 100 pavos al mes. ¿Me recomendáis algo de lo que se puede comprar ahora mismo? Voy rollo colección.



No se de dónde eres, pero en monedalia por 100€ no te cobran gastos de envío. Tampoco es lo más barato pero a veces me sirve para alguna moneda que no encuentro por ahi


----------



## Muttley (17 Jun 2021)

monedas que yo compraría….y que de hecho he comprado 

y podéis ver el análisis en:


----------



## Daviot (17 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 688493
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688494
> ...



Pero al que no acierta no le pasa nada, no ?. A ver si la vamos a liar.


----------



## skipyy (17 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Donde has comprado la de Una and the lion Muttley, si se puede saber? Creo que la hay en 1, 10 y 100 Oz.
> 
> Yo tengo la anterior de Britannia en 10 Oz y me encantan. Me imagino que tienen el mismo tamaño, y quiero hacerme con una, pero no la suelo ver en las paginas que frecuento.



Ebay usa tienes de 10 onzas, alrededor de 500 euros con envío y aduana incluida


----------



## skipyy (17 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Gracias, pero prefiero comprarla en una tienda europea, son lingotes de UK no? Me parece desproporcionado pagar eso y encima comprarlo desde USA la verdad.
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe de alguna tienda que la venda.
> 
> Sino, también me ofrezco a cambiar una Britannia (tengo dos) por una de Una and the Lion a pelo, regalo la cápsula.



Se agotaron muy rápido en la Royal mint, en Europa no las tengo localizadas desde hace mucho tiempo, la de 10 onzas sólo la vi en silbertresor si mal no recuerdo. 

A mi me gustaría hacerme con una pero toca pasar por caja.


----------



## Muttley (17 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Donde has comprado la de Una and the lion Muttley, si se puede saber? Creo que la hay en 1, 10 y 100 Oz.
> 
> Yo tengo la anterior de Britannia en 10 Oz y me encantan. Me imagino que tienen el mismo tamaño, y quiero hacerme con una, pero no la suelo ver en las paginas que frecuento.



Muy bonita esa Britannia

Si Asi es. La de 100ozs se la llevaron los apes de Silver Squeeze.
Tirada 1200. Imposible encontrarla. La de 10ozs complicada.
La de 10 y las de 1oz las conseguí en SilberTresor hace dos meses.
No hay disponibles ya.
Solo tengo una. 

Si que quedan Beskar bar.
Las de 1oz á 60.
Mejor ni mires la de 10ozs.


----------



## Daviot (17 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Gracias, pero prefiero comprarla en una tienda europea, son lingotes de UK no? Me parece desproporcionado pagar eso y encima comprarlo desde USA la verdad.
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe de alguna tienda que la venda.
> 
> Sino, también me ofrezco a cambiar una Britannia (tengo dos) por una de Una and the Lion a pelo, regalo la cápsula.



Sí claro, a pelo. Comparando la primera entrega de la colección de una tirada de 6.100 unidades con un lingote Britannia sin límite de tirada y que no forma parte de ninguna colección.


----------



## FranMen (18 Jun 2021)

Alguna vez ha salido esta serie, la pongo porque no tiene demasiado premium (154€) para sus, algo menos de 5 Oz


----------



## Josebs (20 Jun 2021)

Buenas, alguien sabe al final cual es la tirada de las libertad para este 2021.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe al final cual es la tirada de las libertad para este 2021.



Formatos más pequeños no controlo porque no me suelo molestar
600k --- 1 oz
~12k --- 2 oz
~12k --- 5 oz

Personalmente no me ha parecido una tirada que las haga interesantes

Las proof están por ver aún


----------



## Josebs (20 Jun 2021)

Creo que siempre son interesantes, más si se comparan con otras con tiradas millonarias y con apenas pocos € de diferencia, no te parece ?


----------



## Forcopula (20 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Creo que siempre son interesantes, más si se comparan con otras con tiradas millonarias y con apenas pocos € de diferencia, no te parece ?



El premium se lo han subido bastante (están de moda) y las tiradas del año pasado eran más reducidas y el precio era menor que el de este año. Siguen siendo más interesantes que krugers, filarmónicas o maples, pero a costa de unos 6€ de diferencia mínimo por oz.

Yo este año las he excluido de mi lista de la compra, pero las proof probablemente si las cate jajaja


----------



## Josebs (20 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> El premium se lo han subido bastante (están de moda) y las tiradas del año pasado eran más reducidas y el precio era menor que el de este año. Siguen siendo más interesantes que krugers, filarmónicas o maples, pero a costa de unos 6€ de diferencia mínimo por oz.
> 
> Yo este año las he excluido de mi lista de la compra, pero las proof probablemente si las cate jajaja



Esos 6 € de diferencia me parecen mucho. Yo las conseguí por 2 o 3 € más sin rebuscar mucho. Tienes que evitar revendedores para esos 6 € de diferencia creo yo.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2021)

Bueno, viendo que últimamente no sale nada interesante podemos hablar acerca de una serie o colección que a mí me gusta mucho que es la de 5 oz America the Beautiful. Consta de 56 monedas dedicadas a los parques nacionales de EEUU y que justo ahora acaba de terminar la serie.

Las monedas que son superbrillantes, a pesar de ser BU y con un diámetro de 76,2 mm tienen una apariencia espectacular.

La duración de la colección ha sido también muy larga, comenzó en el 2010 y acaba de terminar este año.

Aparte de las de 5 oz BU superbrillantes también las han sacado con el mismo diseño en acabado Uncirculated que viene en una caja individual y tiene un acabado totalmente mate que no las hace tan atractivas y que también son más caras por venir en cápsula y caja con certificado de auntenticidad y por ser más limitadas en tirada.

En el borde, la moneda trae la indicación de la pureza y el peso en onzas.









Debajo dejo las tiradas extraídas de la Wiki así como el enlace a las mismas.

Para mí esta colección tiene monedas muy bonitas y otras cuyo diseño es más simplón y no tan afortunado. A pesar de las diferentes tiradas, yo, por lo que he visto se cotizan más según el diseño sea apreciado o no.

Pongo algunos ejemplos de las que creo que son una pasada (sólo puedo poner 5 por post en total).


































__





America the Beautiful silver bullion coins - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






*Coins released to date in the Series[edit]*

YearNo.State/territorySiteUS Mint Item#Release DateBullion Mintage[4]Uncirculated Mintage20101ArkansasHot Springs National ParkNP14/19/201033,00027,0002WyomingYellowstone National ParkNP26/1/201033,00027,0003CaliforniaYosemite National ParkNP37/26/201033,00027,0004ArizonaGrand Canyon National ParkNP49/20/201033,00026,0195OregonMount Hood National ForestNP511/15/201033,00026,92820116PennsylvaniaGettysburg National Military ParkNP61/24/2011126,70024,6257MontanaGlacier National ParkNP74/4/2011126,70020,8568WashingtonOlympic National ParkNP86/13/2011104,90018,3989MississippiVicksburg National Military ParkNP98/29/201158,10018,59410OklahomaChickasaw National Recreation AreaNP1011/14/201148,70016,827201211Puerto RicoEl Yunque National ForestNQ01/23/201224,00017,31412New MexicoChaco Culture National Historical ParkNQ14/2/201224,40017,14613MaineAcadia National ParkNQ26/11/201225,40014,97814Hawai'iHawai'i Volcanoes National ParkNQ38/27/201220,00014,86315AlaskaDenali National ParkNQ411/5/201220,00015,225201316New HampshireWhite Mountain National ForestNQ51/28/201335,00020,53017OhioPerry's Victory and International Peace MemorialNQ64/1/201330,00017,70718NevadaGreat Basin National ParkNQ76/10/201330,00017,79219MarylandFort McHenry National Monument and Historic ShrineNQ88/27/201330,00019,80220South DakotaMount Rushmore National MemorialNQ911/4/201335,00023,547201421TennesseeGreat Smoky Mountains National ParkNR11/27/201433,00024,71022VirginiaShenandoah National ParkNR23/31/201425,00028,45123UtahArches National ParkNR36/9/201422,00028,43424ColoradoGreat Sand Dunes National ParkNR48/25/201422,00024,10325FloridaEverglades National ParkNR511/3/201434,00022,732201526NebraskaHomestead National Monument of AmericaSN12/9/201535,00021,28627LouisianaKisatchie National ForestSN24/13/201542,00019,44928North CarolinaBlue Ridge ParkwaySN36/22/201545,00017,46129DelawareBombay Hook National Wildlife RefugeSN49/14/201545,00017,30930New YorkSaratoga National Historical ParkSN511/16/201545,00017,563201631IllinoisShawnee National Forest16AJ2/1/2016105,00018,78132KentuckyCumberland Gap National Historical Park16AK4/4/201675,00018,71333West VirginiaHarpers Ferry National Historical Park16AL6/6/201655,30018,89634North DakotaTheodore Roosevelt National Park16AM8/29/201640,00018,91735South CarolinaFort Moultrie (Fort Sumter National Monument)16AN11/14/201635,00017,882201736IowaEffigy Mounds National Monument17AJ2/6/201735,00017,25137District of ColumbiaFrederick Douglass National Historic Site17AK4/3/201720,00017,67838MissouriOzark National Scenic Riverways17AL6/5/201720,00017,69439New JerseyEllis Island (Statue of Liberty National Monument)17AM8/28/201740,00017,670+40IndianaGeorge Rogers Clark National Historical Park17AN11/13/201735,00014,731201841MichiganPictured Rocks National Lakeshore18AJ02/19/201830,00017,77342WisconsinApostle Islands National Lakeshore18AK04/13/201830,00016,80243MinnesotaVoyageurs National Park18AL06/14/201830,00016,83944GeorgiaCumberland Island National Seashore18AM09/12/201852,50016,37645Rhode IslandBlock Island National Wildlife Refuge18AN11/26/201880,00015,912201946MassachusettsLowell National Historical Park19AJ02/07/201980,00016,64447Northern Mariana IslandAmerican Memorial Park19AK04/04/201980,00016,28748GuamWar in the Pacific National Historical Park19AL06/06/201972,50016,27749TexasSan Antonio Missions National Historical Park19AM08/29/201955,20016,21150IdahoFrank Church River of No Return Wilderness19AN11/14/201925,00016,310202051American SamoaNational Park of American Samoa20AJ02/06/202045,00015,78152ConnecticutWeir Farm National Historic Site20AK05/18/202045,00015,329+53U.S. Virgin IslandsSalt River Bay National Historical Park and Ecological Preserve20AL09/18/202045,00013,56654VermontMarsh-Billings-Rockefeller National Historical Park20AM11/23/202045,00013,41555KansasTallgrass Prairie National Preserve20AN12/7/202045,00013,620202156AlabamaTuskegee Airman National Historic Site21AJ4/8/202150,00019,848


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2021)

DONDE PUEDO DE COMPRAR

1 LIGONTITO DE ESOS CHICOS 1 GR DE ORO ?

ESPECIAL PARA TONTOS Y ESPAÑA O LEUROPA ?

ES PARA COMER NO PARA INVERTIR

BUENO EN REALIDAD 2 LINGOTES DE 1 GR

E IDEM DE PLATA

Los Lingote estos con certificados : son reales | o son medio invent ?
es que nesezito que sea de verdad
 9.9999999999999999999999999999 % Pureness 


IBA A COMPRAR UNA PLATA CON EL CHEWABA DE STAR WARS QUE NO LAS QUERIA DE NADIE

TOTAL
ES PARA HACER ESTO


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DONDE PUEDO DE COMPRAR
> 
> 1 LIGONTITO DE ESOS CHICOS 1 GR DE ORO ?
> 
> ...



Si es para hacer experimentos compra alguna de moneda cualquiera de 1/2 onza de plata que suele ser lo más barato y lingotes de 1 gramo de oro también tienes en andorranojoyeria.com y en ventadeorocmc.com que son tiendas nacionales y por lo tanto con costes de envío más baratos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si es para hacer experimentos compra alguna de moneda cualquiera de 1/2 onza de plata que suele ser lo más barato y lingotes de 1 gramo de oro también tienes en andorranojoyeria.com y en ventadeorocmc.com que son tiendas nacionales y por lo tanto con costes de envío más baratos.




perfectttt ! thanks !!!!


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que últimamente no sale nada interesante podemos hablar acerca de una serie o colección que a mí me gusta mucho que es la de 5 oz America the Beautiful. Consta de 56 monedas dedicadas a los parques nacionales de EEUU y que justo ahora acaba de terminar la serie.
> 
> Las monedas que son superbrillantes, a pesar de ser BU y con un diámetro de 76,2 mm tienen una apariencia espectacular.
> 
> ...




Gran post enhorabuena.


Las he visto en venta en tiendas americanas como Apmex o Jmbullion…o incluso directamente en USMint si no recuerdo mal. 
Son bonitas y atractivas, pero no se que salida tienen en Europa.
Nunca las he visto a la venta por el viejo continente….ni siquiera en subastas.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Gran post enhorabuena.
> 
> 
> Las he visto en venta en tiendas americanas como Apmex o Jmbullion…o incluso directamente en USMint si no recuerdo mal.
> ...



Buenas Muttley, si las hay a la venta en tiendas alemanas buscando bastante y de vez en cuando los belgas ponen alguna a cuentagotas.

Desde luego comprarlas en USA mucho mejor porque hay opción de comprarlas certificadas y gradadas ya que la moneda BU de 5 oz la US Mint la sirve en tubos creo que de 10 monedas y entonces es fácil que algunas monedas vengan con algún toque de rozarse entre ellas.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Esos 6 € de diferencia me parecen mucho. Yo las conseguí por 2 o 3 € más sin rebuscar mucho. Tienes que evitar revendedores para esos 6 € de diferencia creo yo.



Yo partía de que la onza más barata se encuentra en torno a los 26€ ahora mismo. Las libertades si las has encontrado por hasta 29€ es buen precio sí, yo recordaba haberlas visto por los 32, pero me puedo haber equivocado


----------



## Basster (21 Jun 2021)

La eagle type1 a 50€ en coinivest? Me he perdido algo? Es por ser final de tirada y de diseño?

Ahora que parece que baja un poco la plata voy a buscar panda a precio razonable. 

Muy bonita esa colección Daviot, gracias por compartirla.


----------



## Razkin (21 Jun 2021)

Basster dijo:


> La eagle type1 a 50€ en coinivest? Me he perdido algo? Es por ser final de tirada y de diseño?
> 
> Ahora que parece que baja un poco la plata voy a buscar panda a precio razonable.
> 
> Muy bonita esa colección Daviot, gracias por compartirla.



Di que coininvest nunca se ha caracterizado por buenos precios en plata (esto ya lo comenta @Muttley en su vídeo analizando tiendas europeas) , pero estos 50€ es exagerado. Cierto que esta primera eagle 2021 ahora mismo escasea y ya se ve algo subida de precio en las tiendas que ahora disponen de stock, pero rondan los 40 euros.


----------



## Tichy (21 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que últimamente no sale nada interesante podemos hablar acerca de una serie o colección que a mí me gusta mucho que es la de 5 oz America the Beautiful. Consta de 56 monedas dedicadas a los parques nacionales de EEUU y que justo ahora acaba de terminar la serie.
> 
> Las monedas que son superbrillantes, a pesar de ser BU y con un diámetro de 76,2 mm tienen una apariencia espectacular.
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. Tengo unas pocas, entre ellas la que pones del parque Olympic en el estado de Washington. Efectivamente en Europa no se ven mucho, pero en Alemania sí había varias tiendas que las trabajaban. Creo que la mayoría las compré en silverbroker.de por si a alguien le interesa.

Las del 2010, con algunos de los parques más famosos como el Gran Cañón, Yellowstone y Yosemite se agotaron rápidamente y se cotizan por las nubes, de ésas no tengo ninguna 

Una curiosidad, a pesar de su tamaño el facial es mínimo, 25 centavos, o sea un "quarter". El motivo es que son reproducciones de monedas anteriores de cuarto de dólar hechas para circulación normal. De hecho, me hice con los quarters de la primera serie en esta versión "pobre" para resarcirme de no haber conseguido a precio razonable las de cinco onzas de plata.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Buen aporte. Tengo unas pocas, entre ellas la que pones del parque Olympic en el estado de Washington. Efectivamente en Europa no se ven mucho, pero en Alemania sí había varias tiendas que las trabajaban. Creo que la mayoría las compré en silverbroker.de por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> Las del 2010, con algunos de los parques más famosos como el Gran Cañón, Yellowstone y Yosemite se agotaron rápidamente y se cotizan por las nubes, de ésas no tengo ninguna
> 
> Una curiosidad, a pesar de su tamaño el facial es mínimo, 25 centavos, o sea un "quarter". El motivo es que son reproducciones de monedas anteriores de cuarto de dólar hechas para circulación normal. De hecho, me hice con los quarters de la primera serie en esta versión "pobre" para resarcirme de no haber conseguido a precio razonable las de cinco onzas de plata.



Así es, las primeras andan ya por los 300 euros o más cuando normalmente son monedas que suelen salir bien de precio, creo que entre 165 y 200 es el rango asequible que se podría pagar por ellas a día de hoy. Veremos en un futuro si se revalorizan más teniendo en cuenta que están entrando nuevos espaldas plateadas al mercado.

Esa moneda del parque Olympic la tengo yo también, así como otras como la de Smoky mountains, Ozark river, Great Sands,etc; pero la del parque Olympic las supera a todas. Una pena que esta sea tan difícil de conseguir.

De todas formas tengo repetida la de Ozark Riverways que es bastante chula también por si alguien quiere hacer trueque por otra que también tenga repetida.


----------



## skipyy (22 Jun 2021)

American Eagle Coin Program Flagship Video | U.S. Mint


Welcome to the U.S. Mint, America's manufacturer of legal tender coinage. Your source for tours, online games, breaking news, and our product catalog.




www.usmint.gov


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2021)

Porno duro para los que gustan de moneda americana de oro 
STGaudens, Bufalos, Indian head, Gold eagle.
Curiosidades, historia, variedades y key dates.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Porno duro para los que gustan de moneda americana de oro
> STGaudens, Bufalos, Indian head, Gold eagle.
> Curiosidades, historia, variedades y key dates.




EL ORO SI NO ES PARA COMER

NO VEO QUE SENTIDO TIENE ACUMULARLO

ESTOY QUE VOY A CONTAR EL 100 % REAL, EL OTRO DIA SE ME CALLO BABA DE LA BOCA VIENDO LINGUTES DE PLATA Y ORO

estaba de pie inclinado sobre el teclado y no voy a entrar en por que se dieron las circustancias que lo hicieron posible pero empiezo a pensar que si que tenemos uan especie de predisposicon " a la judia " de adoracion sobre los metales un poco rara .







ANYWAY : A MI SE ME CAIA LA BABA LITERAL, POR QUE SI QUE LO TENGO ASOCIADO A "INGERIR " | ALIMENTO 
POR QUE LO QUIERO PARA HACERLO COLOIDAL Y TOMARLO Y EL CUERPO SI LO ASOCIA 

AUN ASI ES PURO 
501 × 585​


----------



## kooraff (23 Jun 2021)

buenas
A raiz de un video de youtube he descubierto esta pagina 




__





Gold, Silber, Platin, Palladium und Kupfer shop


Düsselgold24 - Edelmetalle aus Düsseldorf - Gold, Silber, Platin, Palladium und Kupfer shop - sicher Gold und Silber im Internet kaufen.




www.duesselgold24.de




La verdad que tiene un catalogo muy amplio pero he leido alguna criticas en internet que dan miedito. Alguien conoce la pagina o ha realizado alguna compra?
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Jun 2021)

Hola, buenos días a todos.

A ver si alguien tiene la bondad de hacer que me entere:

¿Esta captura de Andorrano significa que al precio de recompra hay que descontarle el TPO, que según entiendo, lo paga el vendedor? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jun 2021)

Bueno, entraríamos ya en dentro del pantanoso terreno "numismático", o seminumismático, pero a a mi me parece una moneda preciosa, y se puede encontrar a precios aun razonables, aunque en los últimos tiempos ha subido bastante:

Hablo del Dolar Morgan ( yo tengo un par de ellas):

¿Que os parece?


----------



## andresenciso (23 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno, entraríamos ya en dentro del pantanoso terreno "numismático", o seminumismático, pero a a mi me parece una moneda preciosa, y se puede encontrar a precios aun razonables, aunque en los últimos tiempos ha subido bastante:
> 
> Hablo del Dolar Morgan ( yo tengo un par de ellas):
> 
> ¿Que os parece?



Me encanta esta moneda. Posiblemente es mi favorita junto con los American Eagles. Debo tener 7 u 8 en mi colección y, a buen precio, los compro sin dudarlo.


----------



## csan (23 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos.
> 
> A ver si alguien tiene la bondad de hacer que me entere:
> 
> ...



Pues sí, al precio de recompra hay que restarle el 5%, que el Andorrano retendrá e ingresará en la generalidad. Dios bendiga las ventas entre particulares...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Porno duro para los que gustan de moneda americana de oro
> STGaudens, Bufalos, Indian head, Gold eagle.
> Curiosidades, historia, variedades y key dates.



Muy buen vídeo compañero, te lo agradezco de veras. Este es sin duda mi negociado, y he disfrutado como un crío viendo la excelsa colección mostrada. Mi más sincera admiración, y envidia, porque no decirlo...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Jun 2021)

csan dijo:


> Pues sí, al precio de recompra hay que restarle el 5%, que el Andorrano retendrá e ingresará en la generalidad. Dios bendiga las ventas entre particulares...



Madre mía. Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## conde84 (23 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Así es, las primeras andan ya por los 300 euros o más cuando normalmente son monedas que suelen salir bien de precio, creo que entre 165 y 200 es el rango asequible que se podría pagar por ellas a día de hoy. Veremos en un futuro si se revalorizan más teniendo en cuenta que están entrando nuevos espaldas plateadas al mercado.
> 
> Esa moneda del parque Olympic la tengo yo también, así como otras como la de Smoky mountains, Ozark river, Great Sands,etc; pero la del parque Olympic las supera a todas. Una pena que esta sea tan difícil de conseguir.
> 
> De todas formas tengo repetida la de Ozark Riverways que es bastante chula también por si alguien quiere hacer trueque por otra que también tenga repetida.




Yo tenia unas cuantas de esas y me costo mucho venderlas en españa, practicamente no las queria nadie y cuidado que se las ofreci a gente durante años, a precio de bullion las solte no hace mucho.


----------



## Daviot (23 Jun 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Yo tenia unas cuantas de esas y me costo mucho venderlas en españa, practicamente no las queria nadie y cuidado que se las ofreci a gente durante años, a precio de bullion las solte no hace mucho.



Una pena compañero. Son monedas de la U.S. Mint y tarde o temprano se revalorizarían, además en el reverso al llevar a George Washintong le da un plus a diferencia de la omnipresente reptiliana.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Porno duro para los que gustan de moneda americana de oro
> STGaudens, Bufalos, Indian head, Gold eagle.
> Curiosidades, historia, variedades y key dates.



22 Kilates no me gustan nada, si compro oro quiero oro. 
y es una pena porque si que me gustaría comprar eagles y Soberanos ingleses de oro


----------



## Daviot (23 Jun 2021)

Sin ir más lejos, ahora mismo en Apmex ( tienda on-line de USA ) piden 225 dólares (189 euros) por esta moneda de America The Beautiful cuando los belgas la tenían hace 2 semanas a 175 euros.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Jun 2021)

Aquí en Inglaterra me tienen esperando más de un mes por una moneda de la royal mint y al parecer las están haciendo en USA… ¿se ha quedado la royal mint sin plata? 

dejo por aquí una parte del mail que me envió la tienda..

The Royal Mint does not seem to be able to provide any reliable information regarding this, so we feel incredibly frustrated and let down. They are being produced in the USA and I am told that there are still none in the country for any UK retailers.

La moneda en cuestión es el Valiant


----------



## skipyy (23 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, ahora mismo en Apmex ( tienda on-line de USA ) piden 225 dólares (189 euros) por esta moneda de America The Beautiful cuando los belgas la tenían hace 2 semanas a 175 euros.



Si bien estoy de acuerdo contigo y suelo usar como referencia los precios usa para orientarme en algunas monedas. 

El mercado español es el que es, y en este hilo sin ir más lejos las libertades son muy caras a 33 euros...


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jun 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Yo tenia unas cuantas de esas y me costo mucho venderlas en españa, practicamente no las queria nadie y cuidado que se las ofreci a gente durante años, a precio de bullion las solte no hace mucho.



Eso es porque no me las ofreciste a mi y si las colgaste en el foro de compra-venta o no las vi o estaba sin un duro, porque sino alguna/as te hubiera comprado.
Me gusta pensar que no las vi o que no tenia ni un puto duro en esos momentos, o mejor aun, que no las vi y al mismo tiempo no tenia ni un puto duro.
Asi me duele menos.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Jun 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Si bien estoy de acuerdo contigo y suelo usar como referencia los precios usa para orientarme en algunas monedas.
> 
> El mercado español es el que es, y en este hilo sin ir más lejos las libertades son muy caras a 33 euros...



Tienes que ver la tirada compañero, la tirada de este año es EL DOBLE que la del año pasado (hablando de las de 1 oz, que del resto es aún superior). El spot es similar (a principios de diciembre se empezaron a vender en el Andorrano). La conclusión que yo saco es que el premium tan alto NO es justificable bajo mi punto de vista, pero cada cual que haga lo que quiera con su dinero


----------



## skipyy (23 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Tienes que ver la tirada compañero, la tirada de este año es EL DOBLE que la del año pasado (hablando de las de 1 oz, que del resto es aún superior). El spot es similar (a principios de diciembre se empezaron a vender en el Andorrano). La conclusión que yo saco es que el premium tan alto NO es justificable bajo mi punto de vista, pero cada cual que haga lo que quiera con su dinero



No discuto sobre ello, pero el año pasado en Europa en todas las tiendas eran más caras que en Andorrano, se daría cuenta este año. 

Por otro lado, yo hablo sobre los precios de usa de las libertades de este año y ya quisieran allí que costasen 33 euros, en relación a lo que dice Daviot sobre la de 5 onzas que allí está más cara que en los belgas, a lo que yo digo que, yo entiendo lo que él quiere decir, pero aquí el mercado es el que es.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Jun 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> No discuto sobre ello, pero el año pasado en Europa en todas las tiendas eran más caras que en Andorrano, se daría cuenta este año.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo hablo sobre los precios de usa de las libertades de este año y ya quisieran allí que costasen 33 euros, en relación a lo que dice Daviot sobre la de 5 onzas que allí está más cara que en los belgas, a lo que yo digo que, yo entiendo lo que él quiere decir, pero aquí el mercado es el que es.



Bueno, en los belgas estuvieron más baratas aún que en andorrano. 

Esa diferencia de precio entre continentes que comentas pasa con muchas monedas. Hasta hace poco las libertades estaban más baratas en Usa que en Europa. A mi personalmente me da rabia pagar casi lo mismo por unas libertades de 2 oz BU tirada 12000 uds (las de 2021), que por las de 2 oz Proof tirada 2750 (las de 2019). 

El mercado acaba colocando los precios en su sitio.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando desde finales de Marzo esperando por la ultima Queens Beasts de 10 Oz comprada en eldorado…



Ya ves vaya putada… 
Tienes toda la colección?? Todas son del 2021 o las tienes de distintos años? Yo la quería hacer pero quiero que toda la colección Sea del mismo Año asique la haré en 2022.
Doy por hecho que estás hablando de plata jajaja


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Algún entendido?



Yo en esas no soy un entendido. Me gustan y compro alguna cuando me pica y punto.
Tengo alguna de las 2 y siempre me fijo mas en el estado en que esta que no en cual es de las las 2 y en funcion de eso compro una o la otra.
Teniendo en cuenta tiradas y cecas normales de ambas suelo pagar lo mismo por ellas, sea la que sea.
Pago un poco mas cuando hay 2 o 3 de lado y puedo elegir y se diferencia bien cual esta mejor conservada.
Hasta aqui llego en estas monedas, no te puedo decir nada mas.
Si fuera de algun otro modelo te podria ayudar mas quizas.


----------



## conde84 (24 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Eso es porque no me las ofreciste a mi y si las colgaste en el foro de compra-venta o no las vi o estaba sin un duro, porque sino alguna/as te hubiera comprado.
> Me gusta pensar que no las vi o que no tenia ni un puto duro en esos momentos, o mejor aun, que no las vi y al mismo tiempo no tenia ni un puto duro.
> Asi me duele menos.



Pues aquí las puse varias veces hará 2 o 3 años sobre los 100-110 euros y el interés fue nulo.Y a gente que me compraba algo por otros canales se las ofrecía y nada tampoco.
A Vico envié 4 hace 2 años para subastar con precio de salida de 95 y las 4 volvieron para casa.
La verdad que sí me sorprendió el nulo interés que suscitaba una moneda de la US mint y además "complicada" de conseguir.

Poco a poco las fui vendiendo y hasta hace poco que un chico ya me pilló las que me quedaban.


----------



## Silver94 (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo llevo desde finales de Marzo esperando por la ultima Queens Beasts de 10 Oz comprada en eldorado…



Me dijeron que esperaban recibirlas el lunes martes, y empezar con los pedidos desde hoy. No tengo noticias nuevas, asi que supongo que siguen sin llegar.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una pregunta, cual seria un precio justo ahora mismo para un Morgan Dolar?



Pues depende de la ceca y del año, puede valer mucho o no valer una mierda.


----------



## Cipotecon (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> De plata, tengo las 9 que han salido hasta ahora, la ultima saldrá en Septiembre y creo que llevara el año 2022.
> 
> Esta colección empezó en 2016 con el Leon y acabara en 2021 (aunque la ultima moneda llevara el 2022), con el White Greyhound.
> 
> ...



Que chula.
Me refiero a que por ejemplo aquí el leon lleva el Año 2021; a mi me gustaría que todas las monedas de esa colección fueran de 2021.


----------



## andresenciso (24 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que chula.
> Me refiero a que por ejemplo aquí el leon lleva el Año 2021; a mi me gustaría que todas las monedas de esa colección fueran de 2021.
> Ver archivo adjunto 693776



Bueno es que hay dos Leones. El primero el el León de Inglaterra que creo que fue la primera en salir y este es el león de Mortimer que fue la octava o novena moneda de la colección.


----------



## andresenciso (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una pregunta, cual seria un precio justo ahora mismo para un Morgan Dolar?
> 
> Y cual seria un precio justo para un Peace Dolar?
> 
> ...



Pues es complicado determinar un precio, porque depende mucho del año y del estado de conservación. Pero suponiendo que no tengas ni idea del año y no lo vayas a mirar en una guía, un dólar Morgan en buen estado debería rondar los 30 o 35 euros y un dólar de la paz alrededor de 22 o 27 euros. Pero lo mejor es que compres el libro rojo de monedas de USA, que en Kindle vale como 10 euros y así sales de dudas si es una moneda con tirada alta o tirada baja y más valor.


----------



## Cipotecon (24 Jun 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Bueno es que hay dos Leones. El primero el el León de Inglaterra que creo que fue la primera en salir y este es el león de Mortimer que fue la octava o novena moneda de la colección.



Ósea que quieres decir que este leon se Mortimer solo existe 2021 edición?


----------



## andresenciso (24 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ósea que quieres decir que este leon se Mortimer solo existe 2021 edición?



Si, cada moneda tiene su año. Es una colección de 10 bestias y solían sacar uno o dos modelos cada año. Yo hice la colección de 2 onzas de plata, pero hay también en oro, en plata proof, en 10 onzas...


----------



## Cipotecon (24 Jun 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Si, cada moneda tiene su año. Es una colección de 10 bestias y solían sacar uno o dos modelos cada año. Yo hice la colección de 2 onzas de plata, pero hay también en oro, en plata proof, en 10 onzas...



Ahhh vale eso explica porque no encontraba normalmente esas monedas con el mismo Año


----------



## fff (24 Jun 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Pues es complicado determinar un precio, porque depende mucho del año y del estado de conservación. Pero suponiendo que no tengas ni idea del año y no lo vayas a mirar en una guía, un dólar Morgan en buen estado debería rondar los 30 o 35 euros y un dólar de la paz alrededor de 22 o 27 euros. Pero lo mejor es que compres el libro rojo de monedas de USA, que en Kindle vale como 10 euros y así sales de dudas si es una moneda con tirada alta o tirada baja y más valor.



Primero tienes que poder clasificar la moneda según sus estado de conservación, y ya te lo digo de entrada, no es fácil. Lo mejor es que preguntes en una numismática que te enseñe varios y te hagas una idea. Después le preguntas su precio de recompra si te cansas de él al mes, y así tienes una idea de su precio compra/venta.

PD: Por cierto, determinar grados de conservación no es fácil para uno novato, y puede llevar una carga subjetiva. Recuerda que el ojo del amo suele engordar el caballo, luego la cosa podría estar medio grado arriba o abajo.


----------



## andresenciso (24 Jun 2021)

fff dijo:


> Primero tienes que poder clasificar la moneda según sus estado de conservación, y ya te lo digo de entrada, no es fácil. Lo mejor es que preguntes en una numismática que te enseñe varios y te hagas una idea. Después le preguntas su precio de recompra si te cansas de él al mes, y así tienes una idea de su precio compra/venta.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, determinar grados de conservación no es fácil para uno novato, y puede llevar una carga subjetiva. Recuerda que el ojo del amo suele engordar el caballo, luego la cosa podría estar medio grado arriba o abajo.



Cierto, esto es lo más complicado. En el propio libro te da pistas de los detalles en la moneda para poder clasificarla. Normalmente yo aplico la regla de irme siempre un grado menos del que me indica el libro, para evitar ese engorde (salvo que sea demasiado evidente)


----------



## Daviot (24 Jun 2021)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Pues depende de la ceca y del año, puede valer mucho o no valer una mierda.



Me temo que el Morgan Dollar es otra de las monedas incomprendidas fuera de USA, en cambio según los youtubers americanos parece que allí es la leche. Creo que este año sacaban una nueva edición de esta moneda conmemorando las antiguas y había mucho interés por ella.


----------



## andresenciso (24 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Me temo que el Morgan Dollar es otra de las monedas incomprendidas fuera de USA, en cambio según los youtubers americanos parece que allí es la leche. Creo que este año sacaban una nueva edición de esta moneda conmemorando las antiguas y había mucho interés por ella.



Justo esta mañana he visto esta noticia que hace referencia a la reedición de los dólar Morgan y peace. Parece que va a tener mucha demanda. 









U.S. Mint Announces New 2021 Morgan & Peace Dollar Order Dates PLUS ASE & AGE Household Limits


New Eagle Silver & Gold Launch First; Household Order Limits Revised During the initial pre-order window for the 2021 Morgan and Peace dollars,




coinweek.com


----------



## Razkin (24 Jun 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues aquí las puse varias veces hará 2 o 3 años sobre los 100-110 euros y el interés fue nulo.Y a gente que me compraba algo por otros canales se las ofrecía y nada tampoco.
> A Vico envié 4 hace 2 años para subastar con precio de salida de 95 y las 4 volvieron para casa.
> La verdad que sí me sorprendió el nulo interés que suscitaba una moneda de la US mint y además "complicada" de conseguir.
> 
> Poco a poco las fui vendiendo y hasta hace poco que un chico ya me pilló las que me quedaban.



Al hilo de este tema, y a modo de otro posible ejemplo. Yo el lunes puse a la venta unas cuantas monedas. la 10 oz leon de Inglaterra de la Queens beasts y las de 2 oz Libertad Proof las vendí enseguida, pero para la onza de Spiderman 2107, no he recibido siquiera una consulta. Y eso que añadí la coletilla de negociar si la encuentran en internet cerca de mi precio (120 euros). Yo solo la veo por USA y a unos 200$. No se donde se han metido los fans de Marvel, de iniciar una colección, ...... pero esto ya me lo temía. 

Quiero decir que, en este nuestro micromundo de este foro, vender plata cerca de spot es factible. También el Oro. He vendido algún soberano y algunas 20 frcs , muy rápido. Pero las monedas con mucho premium, parece ser bastante más difícil. No te digo vender una colección completa de lo que sea. 

Comentamos las nuevas onzas de plata preguntándonos cual va a ser la exitosa (diseño, tirada, mint, precio de salida). Y a veces acertamos y otras no. Yo acerté con la Spiderman, al menos eso dice el mercado. Pero como toda inversión si no ejecutas la venta, no has conseguido nada. Quizás tenga que buscar otro canal de venta, pero me da pena que no sea este.

Un saludo


----------



## Daviot (24 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ahhh vale eso explica porque no encontraba normalmente esas monedas con el mismo Año


----------



## Daviot (24 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Al hilo de este tema, y a modo de otro posible ejemplo. Yo el lunes puse a la venta unas cuantas monedas. la 10 oz leon de Inglaterra de la Queens beasts y las de 2 oz Libertad Proof las vendí enseguida, pero para la onza de Spiderman 2107, no he recibido siquiera una consulta. Y eso que añadí la coletilla de negociar si la encuentran en internet cerca de mi precio (120 euros). Yo solo la veo por USA y a unos 200$. No se donde se han metido los fans de Marvel, de iniciar una colección, ...... pero esto ya me lo temía.
> 
> Quiero decir que, en este nuestro micromundo de este foro, vender plata cerca de spot es factible. También el Oro. He vendido algún soberano y algunas 20 frcs , muy rápido. Pero las monedas con mucho premium, parece ser bastante más difícil. No te digo vender una colección completa de lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Es que ponerla a la venta y triunfar al momento igual es pedir mucho. Sigue subiéndola cada poco a ver si la persona adecuada la ve.

De todas formas lo que dices, igual otro canal de venta como Ebay llega a muchas más personas y ahí parece que no miran tanto el premium sino conseguir la pieza buscada.


----------



## Silver94 (25 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Alguna noticia compi? Yo nada, me da que esta semana tampoco va a ser…



Ninguna, no han vuelto a dar señales de vida. Dijeron que en cuanto las recibieran avisarían por mail, porque tienen varios pedidos pendientes de pagar los gastos, y otros con los gastos ya pagados. Pero ni a mi ni a un conocido que tiene otra pendiente, nos han dicho nada aún.


----------



## Daviot (27 Jun 2021)

Si alguno tenéis la moneda de Lobezno (Wolverine) igual os ha tocado la lotería.

La Perth Mint que es la que hace la moneda para Tuvalu cometió la torpeza de sacar algunas monedas con el reverso con la fecha de 2018 en lugar del año 2021. Se cree que han podido ser sólo unas 400 monedas y que además la Perth Mint estaba tratando de que se las devolvieran las tiendas que las tuvieran dado el vergonzoso fallo.

Las que van con el error ya están a la venta en Ebay por unos 1000 dólares.









DATE ERROR 2018 Stamped Wolverine 1oz Silver Marvel Coin & 2021 Correct Coin Set | eBay


<body><p>DATE ERROR 2018 Stamped Wolverine 1 oz .9999 Silver Marvel Coin and 2021 correct coin set. ITS OFFICIAL… PERTH MINT RECOGNIZED THE ERROR. There’s “no more than 400 in existence “</p><p>This coin will soon be featured in COIN WORLD MAGAZINE. It’s a must have coin. Prices will soon...



www.ebay.com


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si alguno tenéis la moneda de Lobezno (Wolverine) igual os ha tocado la lotería.
> 
> La Perth Mint que es la que hace la moneda para Tuvalu cometió la torpeza de sacar algunas monedas con el reverso con la fecha de 2018 en lugar del año 2021. Se cree que han podido ser sólo unas 400 monedas y que además la Perth Mint estaba tratando de que se las devolvieran las tiendas que las tuvieran dado el vergonzoso fallo.
> 
> ...



Estas cosas a mi no me pasan


----------



## skipyy (27 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Estas cosas a mi no me pasan



Esto es como la lotería, primero hay que jugar


----------



## Daviot (27 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Estas cosas a mi no me pasan



No, a mí tampoco sobre todo porque no la compré por no convencerme mucho su diseño. 

Todavía la tienen a la venta los belgas por unos 41 euros pero me extrañaría que fuese la que tiene el error ya que estos ya sabemos que son unos aguilillas y si las tuvieran las tendrían ya a la venta a 1000 euros la pieza.


----------



## skipyy (27 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No, a mí tampoco sobre todo porque no la compré por no convencerme mucho su diseño.
> 
> Todavía la tienen a la venta los belgas por unos 41 euros pero me extrañaría que fuese la que tiene el error ya que estos ya sabemos que son unos aguilillas y si las tuvieran las tendrían ya a la venta a 1000 euros la pieza.



Pues precisamente yo se la compré a ellos en preventa a finales de noviembre, no me extrañaría que con lo aguilillas que son, les hubieran llegado a ellos las del error, ya que hasta mediados de mayo no la tuvieron en stock para enviar.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No, a mí tampoco sobre todo porque no la compré por no convencerme mucho su diseño.
> 
> Todavía la tienen a la venta los belgas por unos 41 euros pero me extrañaría que fuese la que tiene el error ya que estos ya sabemos que son unos aguilillas y si las tuvieran las tendrían ya a la venta a 1000 euros la pieza.



Los belgas más que correr vuelan, ya he perdido la cuenta con la cantidad de monedas que cuelgan el artículo sin precio y se queda sin tener precio nunca.
Raro me parece por ejemplo el caso de las Beskar Bar, tienes un porrón de las de 1 oz pero ninguna de 10? Yaaaa.. y como este caso varios más.


----------



## Muttley (27 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los belgas más que correr vuelan, ya he perdido la cuenta con la cantidad de monedas que cuelgan el artículo sin precio y se queda sin tener precio nunca.
> Raro me parece por ejemplo el caso de las Beskar Bar, tienes un porrón de las de 1 oz pero ninguna de 10? Yaaaa.. y como este caso varios más.



Bufff Es que las Beskar Bar de 10 oz tiene tirada de 1000.
Silver Squeeze las secó en Abril y mayo.
Quedan muy poquitas en tiendas a 1000 euros aprox por lingote.
….…..lo que no significa que los belgas no la saquen mañana claro….a 500….ó a 3000….jajajaja..


----------



## Forcopula (28 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Bufff Es que las Beskar Bar de 10 oz tiene tirada de 1000.
> Silver Squeeze las secó en Abril y mayo.
> Quedan muy poquitas en tiendas a 1000 euros aprox por lingote.
> ….…..lo que no significa que los belgas no la saquen mañana claro….a 500….ó a 3000….jajajaja..



Confesaré que vi las Beskar de 10 oz en European Mint (350€ creo recordar o 370) y me lo pensé, pero no sabía tirada y no me lancé (tuvieron mínimo 10 unidades en stock). Si les llegó a ellos pienso que a los belgas también.

Del mismo modo que no me creo que nunca llegaran a tener Una and the lion proof de 2020 (de la East India Company), pero si cientos de piezas de la versión Bullion. Este año si han tenido pero a precios disparados.

O el caso de Las onzas de Batman que no llegaron a la tienda..

Tampoco han llegado reverse proof de libertad de plata... A mi me hace sospechar tanta casualidad con las piezas más codiciadas, aunque personalmente mi teoría es que los empleados pagan el coste a la tienda y venden esas monedas por su cuenta.


----------



## skipyy (28 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Confesaré que vi las Beskar de 10 oz en European Mint (350€ creo recordar o 370) y me lo pensé, pero no sabía tirada y no me lancé (tuvieron mínimo 10 unidades en stock). Si les llegó a ellos pienso que a los belgas también.
> 
> Del mismo modo que no me creo que nunca llegaran a tener Una and the lion proof de 2020 (de la East India Company), pero si cientos de piezas de la versión Bullion. Este año si han tenido pero a precios disparados.
> 
> ...



Europeanmint fue el primero que tuvo los beskar, yo los vi sobre ese precio que comentas y no me lancé, terminaron vendiéndose por algo más de 500 creo, aunque en comparación con los precios de salida de silbertresor y emk fue barato. 

En los belgas de salida si vi los de 10. 

La de una and lion lingote de 1 onza, las vi, había 150, y al segundo desaparecieron, no había rastro en la web, yo creo que tienen otros canales de venta y le sacan una rentabilidad más jugosa, o como comentas algún empleado avispado.


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Al hilo de este tema, y a modo de otro posible ejemplo. Yo el lunes puse a la venta unas cuantas monedas. la 10 oz leon de Inglaterra de la Queens beasts y las de 2 oz Libertad Proof las vendí enseguida, pero para la onza de Spiderman 2107, no he recibido siquiera una consulta. Y eso que añadí la coletilla de negociar si la encuentran en internet cerca de mi precio (120 euros). Yo solo la veo por USA y a unos 200$. No se donde se han metido los fans de Marvel, de iniciar una colección, ...... pero esto ya me lo temía.
> 
> Quiero decir que, en este nuestro micromundo de este foro, vender plata cerca de spot es factible. También el Oro. He vendido algún soberano y algunas 20 frcs , muy rápido. Pero las monedas con mucho premium, parece ser bastante más difícil. No te digo vender una colección completa de lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Este finde puse unas cuantas ASEs proof de cambio de milenio en venta, junto con set proof 50 states quarters, en el hilo oportuno y poco interés parece despertar la moneda americana de calidad / con sobrespot por aquí

Puestas la ASEs y sets en otro sitio si hay movimiento

Por supuesto, cada cual colecciona lo que le parece y nada como vender la moneda en su país de origen, ya sea este Россия, USA, España...


----------



## Josebs (28 Jun 2021)

Hay que tener ganar de quemar pasta y que te sobre para pagar esas cantidades por tan poco metal...


----------



## Silver94 (28 Jun 2021)

Yo no pago el doble por una moneda que tiene un estuche. Al final es la misma cantidad de plata, que es lo que me interesa, y creo que a la mayoria del foro igual.

Yo para comprar a un particular, tiene que salirme más barato que en tienda. He comprado bastante material a foreros, pero últimamente me da la risa en el hilo de compra venta.


----------



## skipyy (28 Jun 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo no pago el doble por una moneda que tiene un estuche. Al final es la misma cantidad de plata, que es lo que me interesa, y creo que a la mayoria del foro igual.
> 
> Yo para comprar a un particular, tiene que salirme más barato que en tienda. He comprado bastante material a foreros, pero últimamente me da la risa en el hilo de compra venta.



Aquí habemos de todo, yo sin embargo prefiero las monedas con premium, y me consta que hay más foreros. Recientemente se postearon unas libertades reverse, precio onza más de 70 euros y creo que no duraron 5 minutos, y algunas cosas más. También, a pesar del precio onza era muy buen precio, así que duró poco.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Jun 2021)

Chollos vamos a encontrar pocos tanto en el hilo como fuera de él, sólo hay que darse una vuelta en las webs habituales y ves cada precio por monedas "normales" que te quedas flipando. Al final no sabes si la gente va fumada, o no se entera de los precios en tiendas, o es gilipollas directamente. Poca gente vende barato por necesitad para sacárselas de encima rápidamente. 

Tengo pocas monedas con premium y porque me hacen gracia, no para coleccionar una serie entera. No me importa pagar premium por ejemplo libertades o eagles porque suele haber demanda, pero no me arriesgaría con una marvel de 120€.

En realidad lo más razonable sería invertir solamente en junk silver y tenerla junto a los latunes, el agua, las armas y la munición, sería lo más barato y lo más precavido. Pero aquí estamos, comprando monedas nuevas relucientes


----------



## Forcopula (28 Jun 2021)

Creo que hay debate donde no tendría que haberlo. Como han dicho varios compañeros cada uno vende su plata la precio que quiere, no se le puede criticar y mucho menos cuando los precios están dentro de unos precios normales (otra cosa es que los que critican el precio NO conocen el mercado premium).

Las ASES proof que ha comentado el compañero no creo que le cueste demasiado encontrar comprador, hay que darse cuenta de que este foro es pequeño y que el premium tiene un público concreto que es difícil de encontrar en un espacio tan reducido. Para los que critican esos precios les diría que son unos ignorantes, porque si se dan una vuelta por ebay pueden encontrar onzas de plata de hace apenas 2 años, que se venden por miles de euros.

Edito para añadir que en este foro es muy improbable encontrar un comprador para una de esas piezas, pero eso no quiere decir que la pieza no lo valga. Mientras alguien lo pague, lo vale.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cada uno puede intentar vender las monedas que tiene por el precio que le salga de las pelotas, faltaría mas, que para eso son suyas. Gilipollas y fumado serias tu si se las compraras, según que monedas.
> 
> Eso de insultar gratuitamente a la gente me parece una falta de respeto.
> 
> ...





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cada uno puede intentar vender las monedas que tiene por el precio que le salga de las pelotas, faltaría mas, que para eso son suyas. Gilipollas y fumado serias tu si se las compraras, según que monedas.
> 
> Eso de insultar gratuitamente a la gente me parece una falta de respeto.
> 
> ...



Lo primero que no he insultado a nadie, si te ha dado esa impresión será que me expresé mal. Los precios en el hilo como dicen los moderadores, no se discuten. Mañana yo puedo poner mis piezas al precio que me de la gana y no voy a tirar piedras sobre mi propio tejado. Si se venden bien y si no, me jodo y las llevo a otro sitio. Ningún problema, será por sitios de compra/venta.

Y estoy de acuerdo además porque en nuestro hilo nunca verás, por ejemplo, soberanos comunes sin especificar ceca, tirada, estado ni nada que justifique un precio un 500% más caras que en tiendas, que es lo que algunos fumados venden en las webs que todos conocemos. Yo lo achaco a la ignorancia, aunque también es posible que estén fumados. O ambas. Es mi opinión y vamos, es de cajón. No vas a vender un Seat a precio de Mercedes, puedes hacerlo, pero háztelo mirar. A eso me refería. 

Si para ti eso es insultar, pues bueno, qué le vamos a hacer, pero no tiene nada que ver con el mercado, siempre habrá mercado para el lujo, eso es otro tema.


----------



## Josebs (28 Jun 2021)

Me parece una moneda muy bonita, ¿dónde la soleis comprar y que premiums tiene ?


----------



## Josebs (28 Jun 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Aquí habemos de todo, yo sin embargo prefiero las monedas con premium, y me consta que hay más foreros. Recientemente se postearon unas libertades reverse, precio onza más de 70 euros y creo que no duraron 5 minutos, y algunas cosas más. También, a pesar del precio onza era muy buen precio, así que duró poco.



Libertad es Libertad, poca tirada y super demandadas en todo el mundo..


----------



## skipyy (28 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 697723
> 
> 
> Me parece una moneda muy bonita, ¿dónde la soleis comprar y que premiums tiene ?



En el dorado la tienes a poco menos de 29 euros


----------



## andresenciso (28 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 697723
> 
> 
> Me parece una moneda muy bonita, ¿dónde la soleis comprar y que premiums tiene ?



De las más bonitas que hay con poco premium. La tienes en Eldorado a 28 euros.


----------



## Josebs (28 Jun 2021)

He pillado unas pocas en el último pedido a ElDorado ya, tendré que buscar otros vendedores para comparar precios.


----------



## Daviot (28 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Bullion Exchanges | Buy Gold and Silver | Free Shipping
> 
> 
> Live Gold and Silver Prices in USA. Bullion Exchanges - Your Precious Metals Retailer. Types: Gold, Silver, Platinum, Palladium, Rare Coins and Bars.
> ...



No envían fuera de USA y si lo hicieran el IVA a pagar al llegar a España sería de 666 dólares más tasas.


----------



## Razkin (29 Jun 2021)

IMPRESIONANTE. Ya comentamos hace unos meses la de 2 oz. Ahora 1 kg.




Indican textualmente que debería lanzarse a finales de esta semana y tiene una acuñación ilimitada. La versión de dos onzas ha estado disponible para primas razonables, y no podemos ver que esto sea diferente. El ligero acabado envejecido le sienta perfectamente y tiene su composición grabada en el borde.


DIMENSIONES111,2 x 150,0 mmTERMINARAntiguo ligeroMODIFICACIONESUltra alto relieve, con forma, apilableACUÑACIÓNIlimitado (TBC)


----------



## Forcopula (29 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTE. Ya comentamos hace unos meses la de 2 oz. Ahora 1 kg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 698985
> 
> ...



El silbertresor hace poco tenían 2 uds a 1200€, me parece una PASADA de moneda y no mal precio


----------



## Razkin (29 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> El silbertresor hace poco tenían 2 uds a 1200€, me parece una PASADA de moneda y no mal precio



Y además, Doggaebi es una criatura mítica considerada guardiana en la cultura coreana y con su apariencia grotesca te ahuyenta los malos espíritus. ¿Que más quieres?


----------



## Daviot (29 Jun 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Y además, Doggaebi es una criatura mítica considerada guardiana en la cultura coreana y con su apariencia grotesca te ahuyenta los malos espíritus. ¿Que más quieres?



Eso es justo lo que necesitamos, alguien que nos ahuyente los malos espíritus de la cotización del oro y la plata.


----------



## Forcopula (1 Jul 2021)

Nueva moneda de temática Videojuegos "Retro" y que sigue el estilo de la Pac-man con tiradas creo que similares si no son iguales.
Versión proof
Versión coloreada en funda
Y la versión normal.

A mi personalmente me gusta 

Me falta por saber si en este caso los tubos también tendrán algo original sobre el tetris como los tuvieron las de pac man


----------



## loquesubebaja (2 Jul 2021)

No sé si es de inversión. Pero bonitas son un rato. Creo que otra misión de las monedas es hablar de la historia.

Historia de Tunez. 1969. 10 monedas de 20 grs. de plata .925. Estuche de madera.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Jul 2021)

Artículo histórico muy interesante, eso sí que fue pegar un pelotazo.... 









El mayor tesoro de monedas antiguas de la historia – El misterio de Mir Zakah


La historia del increíble tesoro de Mir Zakah en Afganistán, el mayor de la historia con más de 550.000 monedas antiguas




monedas-antiguas.blogspot.com


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

Me he pillado 5 de estas, me llegarán en unos días, me molan mucho y son las primeras barras que voy a tener, todo lo demás que tengo son monedas. 
las he comprado para no tener cuidado con ellas, tocarlas, guarrearlas… las monedas las tengo muy bien guardadas en cápsulas y me jode un poco no poder toquetearlas jajaja


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2021)

Alguien sabe si la serie Eastern Caribbean sale este año?
Tengo las anteriores y me gustaría seguir si salen las del 2021


----------



## nedantes (5 Jul 2021)

Cuarta edición de la *Ruanda Nautical


*


----------



## Beto (5 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Alguien sabe si la serie Eastern Caribbean sale este año?
> Tengo las anteriores y me gustaría seguir si salen las del 2021



Cuales son? Llevo un cacao con las caribeñas....

Yo estoy buscando el Tridente de Barbados....el Marlin lo tengo localizado y ahora veo la nueva Nautica...otra a la lista...Es un no parar


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Cuales son? Llevo un cacao con las caribeñas....
> 
> Yo estoy buscando el Tridente de Barbados....el Marlin lo tengo localizado y ahora veo la nueva Nautica...otra a la lista...Es un no parar



son ocho monedas por año
montserrat , flamingo , dominica , anguila , antiguaand barbuda, grenada , st vincens y st kitts and nevis 

alguna de ellas


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Cuarta edición de la *Ruanda Nautical
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704048
> *



una serie preciosa para mi gusto,,,


----------



## Silver94 (5 Jul 2021)

Por aqui hay varios que han preguntado por la QB 10 oz de eldorado. Se supone que ya están empezando a hacer los envíos. A ver si a alguien le han confirmado el envío. Dijeron que les llevaria 3 o 4 dias enviar todo.


----------



## Beto (5 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> son ocho monedas por año
> montserrat , flamingo , dominica , anguila , antiguaand barbuda, grenada , st vincens y st kitts and nevis
> 
> alguna de ellas
> ...



ves como me lio... hay demasiadas xD pero me gustan mucho


----------



## timi (5 Jul 2021)

pronto otra entrega de la prehistoric live


----------



## Patxin (5 Jul 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Cuales son? Llevo un cacao con las caribeñas....
> 
> Yo estoy buscando el Tridente de Barbados....el Marlin lo tengo localizado y ahora veo la nueva Nautica...otra a la lista...Es un no parar



El tridente lo he visto en The gold house hace un rato.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 704385
> 
> pronto otra entrega de la prehistoric live




Aquesta si que mola !!


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 704385
> 
> pronto otra entrega de la prehistoric live



que guapa! osea que son una serie?? porque yo habia visto una igual de prehistoric life con un mamut lanudo de 2021 tambien


----------



## Pantxin (6 Jul 2021)

Una pregunta o dos.
Soy nuevo en esto de comprar vender oro y plata.
Por el momento tengo una barra de 5g de oro otra de 250g de plata y 1 moneda de 1oz de plata.
¿donde compráis vosotros?
y lo mas importante....¿si tenéis que vender, a donde acudís?
Gracias


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me he pillado 5 de estas, me llegarán en unos días, me molan mucho y son las primeras barras que voy a tener, todo lo demás que tengo son monedas.
> las he comprado para no tener cuidado con ellas, tocarlas, guarrearlas… las monedas las tengo muy bien guardadas en cápsulas y me jode un poco no poder toquetearlas jajaja



Me auto cito porque me ha sorprendido la velocidad de envío, lo pillé el domingo y me ha llegado hoy que me han despertado con el timbre.
Adjunto una fotito que les he hecho a estás hermosuras!


----------



## Silver94 (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que guapa! osea que son una serie?? porque yo habia visto una igual de prehistoric life con un mamut lanudo de 2021 tambien



Esta es la quinta. Salió el tiranosaurio, el mammenchisaurus, plesiosaurus, mamooth y esta.


----------



## Visrul (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me auto cito porque me ha sorprendido la velocidad de envío, lo pillé el domingo y me ha llegado hoy que me han despertado con el timbre.
> Adjunto una fotito que les he hecho a estás hermosuras!



Perdone que le pregunte ¿dónde las ha pillado si no es molestia?


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdone que le pregunte ¿dónde las ha pillado si no es molestia?



Vivo en uk y es una tienda pequeña tipo el andorrano, si te interesa te la paso, aquí en uk hay muchas tiendas pequeñas topo el andorrano y luego tienes las grandes.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pasa, pasa.



Here you go






Shop | Silverstacking.co.uk







www.silverstacking.co.uk


----------



## Pantxin (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me auto cito porque me ha sorprendido la velocidad de envío, lo pillé el domingo y me ha llegado hoy que me han despertado con el timbre.
> Adjunto una fotito que les he hecho a estás hermosuras!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704906



una maravilla


Cipotecon dijo:


> Me auto cito porque me ha sorprendido la velocidad de envío, lo pillé el domingo y me ha llegado hoy que me han despertado con el timbre.
> Adjunto una fotito que les he hecho a estás hermosuras!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704906



Que guapas!!!


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me auto cito porque me ha sorprendido la velocidad de envío, lo pillé el domingo y me ha llegado hoy que me han despertado con el timbre.
> Adjunto una fotito que les he hecho a estás hermosuras!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 704906



Donde las has comprado?
Vale ya. Me precipité. Jajajaja


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Donde las has comprado?
> Vale ya. Me precipité. Jajajaja



Vuelvo a poner la foto porque manda cojones que nadie haya dicho lo chula que me ha quedado, parece sacada de internet y la he hecho yo y editado con Instagram jaja

dadle a abrir foto que se ve mejor


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner la foto porque manda cojones que nadie haya dicho lo chula que me ha quedado, parece sacada de internet y la he hecho yo y editado con Instagram jaja
> 
> dadle a abrir foto que se ve mejor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 705442



Si te ha quedado chula, la verdad.


----------



## timi (7 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner la foto porque manda cojones que nadie haya dicho lo chula que me ha quedado, parece sacada de internet y la he hecho yo y editado con Instagram jaja
> 
> dadle a abrir foto que se ve mejor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 705442



muy guapa la foto , y el lingotito


----------



## skipyy (7 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy bonitas, si... pero menudo stackazo que te han dado.
> 63% de sobre spot comprando 5 unidades.
> 68% comprando una sola.
> 
> ...



Dice que vive en UK

Salen unos 36 euros por lingote, yo no los veo caros...


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Jul 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Por aqui hay varios que han preguntado por la QB 10 oz de eldorado. Se supone que ya están empezando a hacer los envíos. A ver si a alguien le han confirmado el envío. Dijeron que les llevaria 3 o 4 dias enviar todo.



Buenos días,

No me han confirmado envío, sigo esperando....


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy bonitas, si... pero menudo stackazo que te han dado.
> 63% de sobre spot comprando 5 unidades.
> 68% comprando una sola.
> 
> ...





skipyy dijo:


> Dice que vive en UK
> 
> Salen unos 36 euros por lingote, yo no los veo caros...



En Uk nos depellejan vivos al comprar plata, pero es lo que hay, si compras fuera de UK te meten buena ostia de aduanas que al final es peor y encima te tardan semanas por lo menos. A este tio le compre el domingo por la noche y el martes por la mañana me despertó el mensajero. 

He empezado en marzo 2021 a Silver Stacking (no se como se dice en español ¿Acaparar Plata?) y este año lo estoy haciendo mas por "coleccionismo" que por buscar lo mas barato (compro monedas como el que compra unos muñecos Funkos o unos cuadros) Tengo como 50 monedas de 1oz en plata y todas son diferentes entre si, tambien tengo un par de monedas de oro de 1/4. 
Este año no me importa tanto el precio sino como de bonito es el diseño y solo estoy comprando monedas acuñadas en 2021, una vez que pase 2021 no volvere a comprar monedas acuñadas en 2021 (En referencia al año que empecé). Asique a partir de 2022 si que seré mas metalero al uso y buscaré mejores opciones como por ejemplo comprar desde aqui a tienda europea y que se lo envien a casa de mi madre en España.


----------



## Silver94 (7 Jul 2021)

Ya la tienen el ElDorado por 57-58 euros. Viendo que salieron en algunas tiendas a 65-80 euros, no tenía pensado comprarla, pero al final van a caer algunas.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Jul 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya la tienen el ElDorado por 57-58 euros. Viendo que salieron en algunas tiendas a 65-80 euros, no tenía pensado comprarla, pero al final van a caer algunas.



Yo he pillado un par de tubos de ahí aprovechando los gastos de envío de otro pedido que todavía me tienen que mandar (otra Queen's Beast, pero de 10 oz).
La que ofrece el dorado es la BU y las otras que dices de 65-80 igual son la Proof, no? Puede ser?


----------



## Visrul (7 Jul 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La que ofrece el dorado es la BU y las otras que dices de 65-80 igual son la Proof, no? Puede ser?



Eso mismo pensé yo, pero creo que la proof estaba más cara si no recuerdo mal...


----------



## FranMen (8 Jul 2021)

57,5 eldorado/65 silverinvest. Ambas preorder


----------



## timi (8 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> 57,5 eldorado/65 silverinvest. Ambas preorder



54,09 en goldsilver.be también en preorder


----------



## Pedro101 (8 Jul 2021)

Buenas a todos.
Pedido enviadoThe Queen's Beasts 2021 "White Horse of Hanover", 10 oz Plata
Eldorado...


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> Pedido enviadoThe Queen's Beasts 2021 "White Horse of Hanover", 10 oz Plata
> Eldorado...



cuantas has comprado?


----------



## Pedro101 (8 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> cuantas has comprado?



1


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> 1



Bueno pues muy bien, para que mas! jaja 
Tienes el resto de la colección en 10 onzas?


----------



## Pedro101 (8 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Bueno pues muy bien, para que mas! jaja
> Tienes el resto de la colección en 10 onzas?



Tengo 2 Lion of Mortimer 2021 y 1 Yale Of Beaufort de 2020, lo que va saliendo del Dorado donde vivo Canarias es complicado comprar online.


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Jul 2021)

¿como veis esta oferta de 2 onzas de palau con certificado y caja por 56$?









2 x $5 PALAU DRAGON 2012 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> ¿como veis esta oferta de 2 onzas de palau con certificado y caja por 56$?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precio competitivo, todo lo que sea poco premium sobre spot, genial.


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> ¿como veis esta oferta de 2 onzas de palau con certificado y caja por 56$?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Basster (10 Jul 2021)

Aparte de la moneda de pacman y tetris ¿hay alguna otra de esa serie? 
Y ya que estamos ¿hay alguna web que recopile info sobre las principales colecciones bullion? 

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Basster (10 Jul 2021)

Este hilo debería tener chincheta @calopez


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2021)

Nueva colección a la vista de barcos piratas. Acuñada por la royal australian mint para las islas Salomón.

Esta vez la serie está dedicada a reinas piratas empezando con Anne Bonny. Tirada 10.000 monedas la de 1 oz de plata y de 100 la de 1 oz de oro.


----------



## Patxin (13 Jul 2021)

Hola otra vez. Brujuleando por eBay he visto que EMK tiene tienda allí y que los gastos de envío son bastante razonables. ¿Habéis comprado así? Los precios me parecen razonables y el catálogo mola.


----------



## Patxin (13 Jul 2021)

Otra duda. He pillado en el Andorrano una moneda de Australia con la Cruz del Sur y no me queda claro si es una nueva serie o una emisión solitaria. Si hay anteriores con constelaciones del hemisferio sur, me gustaría hacer la serie.


----------



## recollons (13 Jul 2021)

Hola metaleros, de donde compriás los tubos y las capsulas para guardar vuestro fondo de pensiones?


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Jul 2021)

recollons dijo:


> Hola metaleros, de donde compriás los tubos y las capsulas para guardar vuestro fondo de pensiones?



El único tubo que tengo lo conseguí escribiendo a un vendedor y preguntando que si tenía uno a medio acabar y que si comprando 5 me lo daba, me dijo que si. 
las cápsulas por eBay todas, es plástico, eso si te recomiendo que compres de pocas en pocas aunque tenga mejor precio comprar 50 unidades, yo compré muchasy resultaron ser una mierda ovalada que no me gustan, me gustan más lisas


----------



## kragh (14 Jul 2021)

recollons dijo:


> Hola metaleros, de donde compriás los tubos y las capsulas para guardar vuestro fondo de pensiones?



En las mismas tiendas donde compras el metal suelen tener y sino tienes Luz de Faro, distribuidor oficial en España.






LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.


Leuchtturm. Luz de Faro es distribuidor de material y accesorios para numismática y filatélia de productos Leuchtturm (Faro) en España y Portugal. Material numismatico, accesorios numismaticos, material filatelico, para el coleccionismo de monedas, billetes, sellos, postales, placas cava...



www.luzdefaro.es


----------



## kooraff (14 Jul 2021)

Buenas
Donde la venden??




Daviot dijo:


> Nueva colección a la vista de barcos piratas. Acuñada por la royal australian mint para las islas Salomón.
> 
> Esta vez la serie está dedicada a reinas piratas empezando con Anne Bonny. Tirada 10.000 monedas la de 1 oz de plata y de 100 la de 1 oz de oro.


----------



## Basster (14 Jul 2021)

He pillado 2 libertades a 35€, 1 panda y un par de ellas más para aprovechar gastos de envío.


recollons dijo:


> Hola metaleros, de donde compriás los tubos y las capsulas para guardar vuestro fondo de pensiones?



Caja de 30 monedas con capsula. Se pueden comprar cápsulas por separado.

€ 2,98 32%de DESCUENTO | Caja de colección de monedas con almohadilla de ajuste, caja de almacenamiento de monedas ajustable, conmemorativo de madera antioxidante, 20/30/50/100/120 








4.41€ 25% de DESCUENTO|Caja de almacenamiento para monedas, estuche de colección de monedas con almohadilla de ajuste, antioxidante, de madera, 20/30/50/100/120 piezas|Cajas y recipientes de almacenamiento| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Precio real10e, pero merece la pena.


----------



## Daviot (14 Jul 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> Buenas
> Donde la venden??



En EMK Alemania es donde más baratas están ahora, a 46 y algo, ya que en Europeanmint están a 51 y algo.






Coins & Precious Metals » EMK.com


EMK.com » Your dealer for coins and precious metals - large portfolio of silver and gold coins ✓ High Security Expert Advice ✓ Trusted Shops certified ✓




www.emk.com


----------



## Daviot (14 Jul 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> Otra duda. He pillado en el Andorrano una moneda de Australia con la Cruz del Sur y no me queda claro si es una nueva serie o una emisión solitaria. Si hay anteriores con constelaciones del hemisferio sur, me gustaría hacer la serie.



Esa es una moneda bullion basada en un diseño de una moneda más antigua de 1964. Es diseño único, es decir no van a cambiar la constelación ni tampoco hay diseños anteriores distintos.

La moneda la van a sacar con el mismo diseño todos los años, lo único que van a cambiar es el animal que aparece sobre la ciudad de Sidney que para el año 2020 ( primero de la serie ) es un canguro y para este año 2021 va a ser un ornitorrinco.

Inconvenientes de esta moneda es que es de tirada ilimitada para cada año lo que limita su revalorización. Ventajas que viene en cápsula ya de origen y que es una moneda con pureza 9999.


----------



## Arthur69 (14 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Tengo 2 Lion of Mortimer 2021 y 1 Yale Of Beaufort de 2020, lo que va saliendo del Dorado donde vivo Canarias es complicado comprar online.



¿Qué tal te trata nuestra imprevisible aduana, paisano?.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Jul 2021)

Hoombre Yo la compraria pero total para que se lo lleve crudo la tiendita, mejor lo invierto en chuletones de Avila antes de que los prohiban....


----------



## Silver94 (14 Jul 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal te trata nuestra imprevisible aduana, paisano?.



Yo he hecho más de diez pedidos en eldorado y nunca los han parado. Las compras en coiinvest y goldsilver sí me llevé sorpresa.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Jul 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hoombre Yo la compraria pero total para que se lo lleve crudo la tiendita, mejor lo invierto en chuletones de Avila antes de que los prohiban....



El carnicero también se lo lleva crudo con el precio del chuletón… menudas leches


----------



## Mk3 (14 Jul 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo he hecho más de diez pedidos en eldorado y nunca los han parado. Las compras en coiinvest y goldsilver sí me llevé sorpresa.



que sorpresa si se puede contar. gracias


----------



## Silver94 (15 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> que sorpresa si se puede contar. gracias



Que lo pararon en aduanas al llegar a canarias. Bueno y con goldsilber me tiré 4 meses reclamando un paquete, y pese al nefasto trato al cliente y el tiempo de espera, llegó.


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que lo pararon en aduanas al llegar a canarias. Bueno y con goldsilber me tiré 4 meses reclamando un paquete, y pese al nefasto trato al cliente y el tiempo de espera, llegó.



pero al venir de Europa no deberían poner ninguna pega no? o hay algo que me pierdo (por ser tú de Canarias). gracias


----------



## csan (15 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> pero al venir de Europa no deberían poner ninguna pega no? o hay algo que me pierdo (por ser tú de Canarias). gracias



Cualquier cosa de España o el resto de la comunidad europea que se diriga a Canarias, Ceuta o Melilla son exportaciones libres de IVA. pero sujetas a IGIC en Canarias y a IPSI en Ceuta y Melilla, que liquidarán a los tipos que correspondan en sus respectivas aduanas. 
Por eso muchas empresas que quieren ahorrarse papelo no mandan nada a esos destinos.


----------



## no_me_consta (15 Jul 2021)

Comprar un lingote de 10 o 20g y que venga rayado y no sea perfecto es normal? me ha llegado uno rayado y no simetrico, ademas de tener algún desperfecto


----------



## Daviot (15 Jul 2021)

Normalmente ese tipo de lingotes siempre vienen precintados en un blister y así es imposible que venga rayado o defectuoso. Si viene como dices deberían advertirle de antemano que viene así, sin blister.


----------



## Pedro101 (15 Jul 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal te trata nuestra imprevisible aduana, paisano?.



Buenas, si el pedido me viene por transportista privado como DHL o Correo Express me cobra aduanas da igual que sea plata, pastillas lo que sea.
Me "aseguro" que venga por correo postal "Correos" y que sea fuera de la península.
Justo ayer me llevo un pedido por correo normal y de Alemania, sin aduanas.

Comprar en Península lo descarto por lo menos en tiendas, en particulares no tengo experiencias hasta ahora.
Primero porque el envió me piden hasta 45 eruos y segundo por la aduana.
Fuera hay tiendas que me piden por enviar a Canarias 45 euros "Coininvest"

He optado por si algo funciona no lo cambies, así que solo compro a Alemania y a ser posible no más de 150€.
He llegado comprar plata bullion 700€ y llegar sin pagar aduanas, pero eso ya no lo hare con las nuevas medidas que quieren meternos...
En más de 20 pedidos en 18 meses te puedo decir k sin aduanas haciéndolo así.
Es solo mi experiencia, ha otros les puede ir sin problemas ni sobrecostes pero no es mí caso.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Buenas, si el pedido me viene por transportista privado como DHL o Correo Express me cobra aduanas da igual que sea plata, pastillas lo que sea.
> Me "aseguro" que venga por correo postal "Correos" y que sea fuera de la península.
> Justo ayer me llevo un pedido por correo normal y de Alemania, sin aduanas.
> 
> ...



Le puedo decir que para un objeto de 18€ de China me han cobrado 6€ de aduanas y tramites y fue pedido en junio aunque ha llegado en julio. No se de Alemania pero se están poniendo serios


----------



## Pedro101 (15 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Le puedo decir que para un objeto de 18€ de China me han cobrado 6€ de aduanas y tramites y fue pedido en junio aunque ha llegado en julio. No se de Alemania pero se están poniendo serios



Correcto, para mí se acabo comprar por Aliexpress.

Estoy pendiente de recibir un pedido de más 300€ de Alemania y "templando" estoy si me lo retienen o me hacen pagar sobrecoste dejare de comprar por una buena temporada.... por mucho k me guste las silver coins


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Correcto, para mí se acabo comprar por Aliexpress.
> 
> Estoy pendiente de recibir un pedido de más 300€ de Alemania y "templando" estoy si me lo retienen o me hacen pagar sobrecoste dejare de comprar por una buena temporada.... por mucho k me guste las silver coins



Ya nos dirá como queda la cosa


----------



## Porestar (15 Jul 2021)

Rápido que se acaban 









1 oz Bitcoin Oro (2021) | coininvest


The 1 oz Gold Bitcoin (2021) You asked...we listened! Following the success of our last exclusive design, the 2021 Silver bitcoin, we are delighted to introduce our latest...




www.coininvest.com


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

2500 pavos, se las pueden quedar


----------



## Porestar (15 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> 2500 pavos, se las pueden quedar



Y la vieja de Inglaterra que no falte.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (15 Jul 2021)

Aviso a navegantes: LO ESTAN PARANDO TODO YA.
SOLO se salva de momento algunas tiendas como los belgas, Emk etc y algunas casas de subastas.
Son el ultimo bastion de la resistencia, pero los tumbaran tarde o temprano.


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes: LO ESTAN PARANDO TODO YA.
> SOLO se salva de momento algunas tiendas como los belgas, Emk etc y algunas casas de subastas.
> Son el ultimo bastion de la resistencia, pero los tumbaran tarde o temprano.



pero hablamos del tema del IVA de las compras fuera de la zona EU? las tiendas ubicadas en Europa no les afecta, o hay algo más que están aprovechando por si cuela?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (15 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> pero hablamos del tema del IVA de las compras fuera de la zona EU? las tiendas ubicadas en Europa no les afecta, o hay algo más que están aprovechando por si cuela?



No, hablo de las compras DENTRO DE LA UE.
Yo espero paquete de los Belgas. A la que me llegue paro las compras en seco en Europa.
Solo comprare en territorio español, en tienda fisica y particulares.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (15 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No entiendo, te puedes explicar? Parando los envíos a la peninsula? En adunadas? O a que te refieres?



Que ya estan parandolo todo en ADUANAS, con el nuevo impuesto que Pedrito le mando a los de correos.
Desde el 1 de este mes todo es posible ya.
Lo comprueban TODO ya, incluso con Aduanas ya pagadas de antemano ( si es posible pagar aduanas dentro de la UE segun de que se trate)
De momento se salvan los transportistas como Dhl, Fedex, Ups etc pero por cuanto tiempo hasta que tambien lo regulen a ellos?
No creo que lleguemos a final de este año.


----------



## dmb001 (15 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Que ya estan parandolo todo en ADUANAS, con el nuevo impuesto que Pedrito le mando a los de correos.
> Desde el 1 de este mes todo es posible ya.
> Lo comprueban TODO ya, incluso con Aduanas ya pagadas de antemano ( si es posible pagar aduanas dentro de la UE segun de que se trate)
> De momento se salvan los transportistas como Dhl, Fedex, Ups etc pero por cuanto tiempo hasta que tambien lo regulen a ellos?
> No creo que lleguemos a final de este año.



¿A partir de un importe concreto?


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Por lo que se es para productos de fuera de la UE o, cómo ha dicho un forero Canarias e imagino que Ceuta y Melilla por su régimen especial.
Para fuera de la UE antes era a partir de 22€, ahora es a cualquier importe, antes eran más laxos ahora lo paran todo 
Pero no tengo conocimiento de que dentro de la UE también, ¿puede poner enlace a la normativa?


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Trámites aduaneros en Alemania - Santandertrade.com


Los trámites aduaneros para vender un producto en Alemania : las tarifas aduaneras alemanas, los impuestos a la importación, la clasificación aduanera, los métodos de cálculo y del pago de los aranceles.




santandertrade.com


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Información aduanera







www.correos.es


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Que ya estan parandolo todo en ADUANAS, con el nuevo impuesto que Pedrito le mando a los de correos.
> Desde el 1 de este mes todo es posible ya.
> Lo comprueban TODO ya, incluso con Aduanas ya pagadas de antemano ( si es posible pagar aduanas dentro de la UE segun de que se trate)
> De momento se salvan los transportistas como Dhl, Fedex, Ups etc pero por cuanto tiempo hasta que tambien lo regulen a ellos?
> No creo que lleguemos a final de este año.



A lo mejor hay un revuelo porque es novedad y dan palos de ciego * (te explico mi caso abajo) pero la nueva regulación es Europeda y afecta a las compras fuera de la unión y aplica en iva vigente en cada país (Aliexpress cargará un iva diferente una venta en España que en Alemania) pero una venta de plata de una tienda de Alemania no pueden repercutirte aquí ni el IVA ni una tasa hasta donde tengo información.

Ahora te comento mi caso y no es una compra de metal ni que se le parezca: el vendedor está en Jersey, compras de final de Junio

-Tres compras de material para el coche (aditivos) con dos direcciones diferentes

Compra A, dos productos que el vendedor separa en 2 pedidos (supongo que por almacén), 9 y 12 euros
Compra B, un producto 26 euros
Compra C, 2 producto, 1 único envio, 21 euros

pues bien, una parte del pedido A le llega a mí mujer (la tenía avisada que de pagar sólo IVA ....) pues bien le trae la factura de Correos, 5 euros de gestión mas 1.90 de IVA, me parece un robo pero bueno, yo lo hubiese mandado de vuelta, pero ella lo pagó. A todo esto, la de Correos que ya había que tener el dinero justo y en efectivo, todo pegas (ni que tuvieras que saber cuando vienes y con receta incluida). No deberian cobrar nada, el envio por fuera se ve que fue de Junio, trae el precio de 9 euros por fuera y no llega a los 22 euros

La parte 2 del pedido A le llega a los 3 días un Burofax por triplicado de correos para gestionar todo online con Correos para el pago de tasas y aduanas...digo yo? pagar otro robo y por encima tramitarlo tú online? Doy vueltas para tramitarlo con Hacienda, no veo donde, busco en google, lo encuentro, todo cubierto...el numero de envio no existe para Hacienda...despues de 3/4 de hora en la web de ADT postales/correos en vez de adjuntarles el pago del IVA con hacienda le adjunto el pantallazo del pago al proveedor por paypal, sí en Jpg un pantallazo....a las horas que ya está liberado y a los 2 días entregado. Yo flipando, Sin pagar nada extra!!

Los pedidos B, que supera los 22 llega sin ninguna notificación
El pedido C, más de lo mismo

Distinta vara de medir? Mismo proveedor, mismo sistema, mismo agencia de entrega (correos)


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Información aduanera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso es para FUERA DE LA UNION EUROPEA, salvo que algún vendedor tenga un almacén fuera de la zona EU y haga el lío


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> A lo mejor hay un revuelo porque es novedad y dan palos de ciego * (te explico mi caso abajo) pero la nueva regulación es Europeda y afecta a las compras fuera de la unión y aplica en iva vigente en cada país (Aliexpress cargará un iva diferente una venta en España que en Alemania) pero una venta de plata de una tienda de Alemania no pueden repercutirte aquí ni el IVA ni una tasa hasta donde tengo información.
> 
> Ahora te comento mi caso y no es una compra de metal ni que se le parezca: el vendedor está en Jersey, compras de final de Junio
> 
> ...



¿Falta de personal? ¿Aduanas desbordadas?


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Pero eso es para FUERA DE LA UNION EUROPEA, salvo que algún vendedor tenga un almacén fuera de la zona EU y haga el lío



¿Has leído bien?


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Has leído bien?



A la hora de gestionar tu correspondencia, debes saber que todos los envíos que entran en España *desde un país que no pertenezca a la Unión Europea o venga de Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla*, estarán sujetos a controles por parte de la Aduana


Pero vamos, dime tú algo que no sé, de buen rollo, aquí estamos para informarnos


----------



## Mk3 (15 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Falta de personal? ¿Aduanas desbordadas?



No sé, pero en principio me olí que querían cobrar por todo, pero la de Correos poniendo pegas: que había que tener el dinero justo, que ya enviaban la factura al mail....ojo, un articulo de 9 euros y pagar 7 de impuestos, fecha de envio anterior al 1 de Julio e importe menor de 22 euros

A los 2 días llegar 3, si 3 burofax con el mismo número de envio..... ademas en este caso tenía 3 envios pendientes del proveedor, sin tracking...cómo cojones voy a saber yo de que importe y pedido es ese número de envío??? al final safé.

Le estaba temblando a los otros 2 pedidos de más importe y la le dije a la mujer que si le querían cobrar tasas e iva que los dejara sin pagar.

AH...ATENCION, PONIAN EN EL BUROFAX, QUE si no les contestabas/tramitabas en 5 dias naturales, tenían el derecho a proceder a DESTRUIR LA MERCANCIA


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> A la hora de gestionar tu correspondencia, debes saber que todos los envíos que entran en España *desde un país que no pertenezca a la Unión Europea o venga de Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla*, estarán sujetos a controles por parte de la Aduana
> 
> 
> Pero vamos, dime tú algo que no sé, de buen rollo, aquí estamos para informarnos



Por tanto explica todas las opciones incluida dentro y fuera de la UE y Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla. Por eso no entiendo que diga que sólo para fuera de la UE


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

Frankie, estírate un poco hombre, no quiero ensuciar el hilo


----------



## Porestar (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> A lo mejor hay un revuelo porque es novedad y dan palos de ciego * (te explico mi caso abajo) pero la nueva regulación es Europeda y afecta a las compras fuera de la unión y aplica en iva vigente en cada país (Aliexpress cargará un iva diferente una venta en España que en Alemania) pero una venta de plata de una tienda de Alemania no pueden repercutirte aquí ni el IVA ni una tasa hasta donde tengo información.
> 
> Ahora te comento mi caso y no es una compra de metal ni que se le parezca: el vendedor está en Jersey, compras de final de Junio
> 
> ...



¿Burofax para un paquete de 26€? Les va a costar más el collar que el perro, esas cosas hacen perder mucho tiempo a los carteros y no van a dar abasto con el poco personal que tienen ya.

Caos y arbitrariedad aparte.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> ¿A partir de un importe concreto?



Desde 0,01 euros


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Burofax para un paquete de 26€? Les va a costar más el collar que el perro, esas cosas hacen perder mucho tiempo a los carteros y no van a dar abasto con el poco personal que tienen ya.
> 
> Caos y arbitrariedad aparte.



Lo curioso es que mandaron 3!!! con el mismo número de envío. y sabes que... que el vendedor en la pegatina de exportación tenía puesto el importe de 21 euros (dentro de la caja venía la factura desglosado 21+5 de envio que no sabía que iba a venir así en la factura, en ebay no venía nada de eso) así que ni tan siquiera debían haber mandado ningún burofax porque 21 euros a 25 de Junio estaban exentos de pago de IVA


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> A lo mejor hay un revuelo porque es novedad y dan palos de ciego * (te explico mi caso abajo) pero la nueva regulación es Europeda y afecta a las compras fuera de la unión y aplica en iva vigente en cada país (Aliexpress cargará un iva diferente una venta en España que en Alemania) pero una venta de plata de una tienda de Alemania no pueden repercutirte aquí ni el IVA ni una tasa hasta donde tengo información.
> 
> Ahora te comento mi caso y no es una compra de metal ni que se le parezca: el vendedor está en Jersey, compras de final de Junio
> 
> ...



Estan cobrando un minimo de 5 euros mas Iva.
Los carteros supercabreados porque reciben los palos.
Encima no avisan y te piden el dinero justo.
No te dan factura al momento del pago y te piden un email donde despues de pagar recibes la factura de correos.
Se supone que no tiene que ver con Aduanas, pero en la factura aparece el termino Aduanas.
Quizas esten dando palos de ciego, pero hoy me toco pagar o me quedaba sin mi moneda.
Casi 10 euros me ha costado la bromita de pedrito.
Conmigo que no cuenten.
Veremos como evoluciona esto pero no pinta bien.


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Estan cobrando un minimo de 5 euros mas Iva.
> Los carteros supercabreados porque reciben los palos.
> Encima no avisan y te piden el dinero justo.
> No te dan factura al momento del pago y te piden un email donde despues de pagar recibes la factura de correos.
> ...



De dónde venía la moneda? Ojo, puede que estén intentando cobrar todo sin ton ni son, desde luego si viene de la Unión Europeda, con haber enseñado la factura, o transacción de ebay, paypal...hubiera bastado, por mi experiencia

Creo que te la han colado, igual que se la han colado a mí mujer, yo no hubiese pagado los 7 euros y volverían traen el envío.
Prefiero perder los 9 euros del producto y no regalarle 7 a Correos, que les den mucho por el culo

Por el resto que comentas, coincide en línea con lo que nos ha pasado


----------



## Porestar (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que mandaron 3!!! con el mismo número de envío. y sabes que... que el vendedor en la pegatina de exportación tenía puesto el importe de 21 euros (dentro de la caja venía la factura desglosado 21+5 de envio que no sabía que iba a venir así en la factura, en ebay no venía nada de eso) así que ni tan siquiera debían haber mandado ningún burofax porque 21 euros a 25 de Junio estaban exentos de pago de IVA



Perro Snchz colocó a uno de sus mejores amigos en Correos sin tener ni puta idea sobre logística, no le des más vueltas.

Por cierto, yo a principios de mes me libré con un paquete de unos 30 euros procedente de EEUU, posiblemente pasó ir registrado pero sin firma(el cartero le pasa la máquina sin pedir datos).


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

Esto era de vendedor profesional de Lituania. No se porque tuvieron que hacer Aduanas de exportacion (supongo porque la moneda paso de Lituania a Ucraina y esta no forma parte de la UE) para entrar de nuevo en Europa desde Ucraina.
LITUANIA si forma parte de la UE que es de donde salio la moneda y de donde es el vendedor.
Espero moneda de Holanda, ya tengo ganas de ver si pasa lo mismo.
Si me vuelven a cobrar ya no compro mas en ninguna tienda de Europa.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> De dónde venía la moneda? Ojo, puede que estén intentando cobrar todo sin ton ni son, desde luego si viene de la Unión Europeda, con haber enseñado la factura, o transacción de ebay, paypal...hubiera bastado, por mi experiencia
> 
> Creo que te la han colado, igual que se la han colado a mí mujer, yo no hubiese pagado los 7 euros y volverían traen el envío.
> Prefiero perder los 9 euros del producto y no regalarle 7 a Correos, que les den mucho por el culo
> ...



Mi moneda valia bastante mas que los casi 10 euros que me han cobrado. Si, BASTANTE MAS. Aqui lo dejo.


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esto era de vendedor profesional de Lituania. No se porque tuvieron que hacer Aduanas de exportacion (supongo porque la moneda paso de Lituania a Ucraina y esta no forma parte de la UE) para entrar de nuevo en Europa desde Ucraina.
> LITUANIA si forma parte de la UE que es de donde salio la moneda y de donde es el vendedor.
> Espero moneda de Holanda, ya tengo ganas de ver si pasa lo mismo.
> Si me vuelven a cobrar ya no compro mas en ninguna tienda de Europa.



Agradecería que informaras cuando te llegara el otro envío, o de por medio hubo algún lío y si pasó por fuera de la Unión Europea, pues se jodió la cosa. Creo que también en aliexpress te cobran el iva aunque te lo envíen desde España, ya que el vendedor es de fuera EU

Pero si entró otra vez a la UE en esta caso (supongo que por temas de costes de envío o por logística) el vendedor te la ha jugado bien (sin querer quiero pensar)


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Mi moneda valia bastante mas que los casi 10 euros que me han cobrado. Si, BASTANTE MAS. Aqui lo dejo.



Si me parece un robo, sea el importe que sea, el robo aún es más descarado ya que un robo de correos de 5euros en un envio de un producto de 100 euros pues es un 5%, pero y si es una chinada de 1euro?: 500%....

creo que a los que nos cogió los paquetes en el limbo nos jodieron

ahora en ebay ya viene desglosado el pago de iva


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Agradecería que informaras cuando te llegara el otro envío, o de por medio hubo algún lío y si pasó por fuera de la Unión Europea, pues se jodió la cosa. Creo que también en aliexpress te cobran el iva aunque te lo envíen desde España, ya que el vendedor es de fuera EU



Esta de Holanda no saldra de Europa para entrar de nuevo. Seria ridiculo. La de Lituania en cierta forma lo puedo entender, por logista. Pero desde Holanda? Ni de coña.
Ya he comprado otras veces en Holanda, Dinamarca etc y baja directo cruzando por la mitad de Europa.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (16 Jul 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Si me parece un robo, sea el importe que sea, el robo aún es más descarado ya que un robo de correos de 5euros en un envio de un producto de 100 euros pues es un 5%, pero y si es una chinada de 1euro?: 500%....
> 
> creo que a los que nos cogió los paquetes en el limbo nos jodieron
> 
> ahora en ebay ya viene desglosado el pago de iva



Es un robo, pero sino llego a pagar, no me daban la moneda y ME APUNTABAN EN UNA LISTA LA CARTERA. No he preguntado porque de la lista, al oir el importe he preferido pagar y pasar pagina.


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esta de Holanda no saldra de Europa para entrar de nuevo. Seria ridiculo. La de Lituania en cierta forma lo puedo entender, por logista. Pero desde Holanda? Ni de coña.
> Ya he comprado otras veces en Holanda, Dinamarca etx y baja directo cruzando por la mitad de Europa.



Pues no tienes que pagar aduanas, andate con ojo por si correos aún no han organizado este desmadre, pero ya te digo que NO TE LO PUEDEN cobrar. Si te hacen el lío, factura, justificante de pago y te lo liberan fijo


----------



## Basster (16 Jul 2021)

La burrocracia haciendo de las suyas en España, nada nuevo. Conseguirán que dejemos de comprar hasta la barra de pan, que asco de verdad. Que sensación de estar monitoreado hasta por la menor chorrada. Mientras tanto cualquier ayuntamiento puede gastarse el dinero a manos llenas en cualquier aberración. En fin...


----------



## Basster (16 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Rápido que se acaban
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es de iridio me lo pienso 

En otro orden de cosas ¿Ya han volado las libertades de Andorrano? Ni 4 días. Las compré justito.


----------



## dmb001 (16 Jul 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Si es de iridio me lo pienso
> 
> En otro orden de cosas ¿Ya han volado las libertades de Andorrano? Ni 4 días. Las compré justito.



Justo ahora mismo voy a pasarme por la tienda a recoger unas cuantas que compré ayer. Ya pensaba que este año me iba a quedar sin poder comprar ni una a buen precio.


----------



## Jalapa (16 Jul 2021)

Hola.
Queria preguntaros si hay alguien por aqui que haya visto/comprado algo de la serie *Space Metals.* Son onzas normales (maple, eagle, panda......) con un recubrimiento "distinto"
El andorrano tiene algo :
Monedas de plata Canadá: Moneda de Plata Space Metals II Maple Leaf 2021 1 oz

Es que tengo cerca una persona que le han encantado y esto loco por pillarlas, pero no se, tanto premium para una onza pintada y muy mona me parece excesivo. Por lo que entiendo es una moneda normal a la que le dan un baño de distintos metales. Eso si, tiradas cortas


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Jul 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Si es de iridio me lo pienso
> 
> En otro orden de cosas ¿Ya han volado las libertades de Andorrano? Ni 4 días. Las compré justito.





dmb001 dijo:


> Justo ahora mismo voy a pasarme por la tienda a recoger unas cuantas que compré ayer. Ya pensaba que este año me iba a quedar sin poder comprar ni una a buen precio.



¿A cuánto las tenían?


----------



## dmb001 (16 Jul 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿A cuánto las tenían?



A 35.32€.


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2021)

Jalapa dijo:


> Hola.
> Queria preguntaros si hay alguien por aqui que haya visto/comprado algo de la serie *Space Metals.* Son onzas normales (maple, eagle, panda......) con un recubrimiento "distinto"
> El andorrano tiene algo :
> Monedas de plata Canadá: Moneda de Plata Space Metals II Maple Leaf 2021 1 oz
> ...



Tú mismo, quién no se da un gusto por 40€?, el resto lo conservará como ahorro


----------



## Razkin (16 Jul 2021)

En breve




Tambien como en anteriores, versiones proof, 2 oz, 10 oz, 1 oro, etc.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Jul 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> En breve
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714610
> 
> ...



Llevo 1 mes buscando info todas las semanas y no encontraba nada, gracias!!


----------



## Tichy (16 Jul 2021)

Comercio internacional y Estado comunista no casan bien. 
Hay que ir haciéndose a la idea.


----------



## Daviot (16 Jul 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> En breve
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714610
> 
> ...



Buenas bubus !!!


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Comercio internacional y Estado comunista no casan bien.
> Hay que ir haciéndose a la idea.



Y proteccionista tampoco… los que estamos en uk pagamos 40€ por moneda de media, si compramos fuera entre impuestos y tasas nos saldría más caro


----------



## Patxin (19 Jul 2021)

El barco ese de Ruanda ya está en el Andorrano. A todo esto, ¿Merecen la pena las Mapple esas del año de La Paz? No tengo nada bañado en rutenio, y lo que he visto por ahí, suelen ser mucho más caras.


----------



## andresenciso (20 Jul 2021)

Un poco de spam. Acabo de ver en Coininvest disponibles las nuevas Eagles de oro en todos los tamaños y de plata.

Pd: y he aprovechado el descuento de gastos de envío gratis de lavetadeoro.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Jul 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Un poco de spam. Acabo de ver en Coininvest disponibles las nuevas Eagles de oro en todos los tamaños y de plata.
> 
> Pd: y he aprovechado el descuento de gastos de envío gratis de lavetadeoro.



Esas son de 22 Kilates no?? Odio el oro de 22 kilates menuda cagada a estas alturas hacer bullion de 22k como si las fuéramos a llevar en el bolsillo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Jul 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Un poco de spam. Acabo de ver en Coininvest disponibles las nuevas Eagles de oro en todos los tamaños y de plata.
> 
> Pd: y he aprovechado el descuento de gastos de envío gratis de lavetadeoro.



Considero la nueva efigie del águila calva, cuanto menos, desafortunada. Pero que diablos, aunque ahora parezca más un cernícalo común, con ese pico chato, habrá que seguir con la serie y comprarla. Al menos esta primera.




Yo quitaría lo de “E pluribus unum” y pondría “Todo parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia”


----------



## Razkin (21 Jul 2021)

otra de los dioses griegos


Parece que Hades tuviera un retorcijón. 
De momento a 55 en los belgas. Se esta poniendo carillo hacer esta serie. Di que las 2 primeras andan por los 70.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jul 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> otra de los dioses griegos
> Ver archivo adjunto 720159
> 
> Parece que Hades tuviera un retorcijón.
> De momento a 55 en los belgas. Se esta poniendo carillo hacer esta serie. Di que las 2 primeras andan por los 70.



Sí, jajaja. De todas formas esta moneda parece que tiene mas detalle en la versión antiqued.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jul 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> otra de los dioses griegos
> Ver archivo adjunto 720159
> 
> Parece que Hades tuviera un retorcijón.
> De momento a 55 en los belgas. Se esta poniendo carillo hacer esta serie. Di que las 2 primeras andan por los 70.



La primera moneda, la de Zeus está ya a 80 mortadelos en los belgas que no está nada mal si se compró al principio.


----------



## Razkin (21 Jul 2021)

La cosa se pondrá mejor en un futuro


----------



## andresenciso (22 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Considero la nueva efigie del águila calva, cuanto menos, desafortunada. Pero que diablos, aunque ahora parezca más un cernícalo común, con ese pico chato, habrá que seguir con la serie y comprarla. Al menos esta primera.
> Ver archivo adjunto 719308
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 719310
> ...



La verdad es que se han pasado acortando el pico y metiendo la papada.... Pero habrá que seguir la colección.


----------



## Pedro101 (22 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya nos dirá como queda la cosa



Recibido hoy mismo , pedido eldorado más 300€ sin problemas de aduanas ni sobrecoste, le pregunte al cartero sobre el tema y su respuesta fue, con la cantidad de trabajo que tenemos no tenemos tiempo para más historias.


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Jul 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> otra de los dioses griegos
> Ver archivo adjunto 720159
> 
> Parece que Hades tuviera un retorcijón.
> De momento a 55 en los belgas. Se esta poniendo carillo hacer esta serie. Di que las 2 primeras andan por los 70.



Veo que en el dorado también la está ofreciendo en pre-sale al mismo precio que los belgas. Otros alemanes ya están pidiendo 59 . Sí que se está poniendo carilla, sí. Como siga subiendo también me lo tendría que plantear, que con una de éstas te compras 2 con tirada similar de 10 - 15k.


----------



## dmb001 (22 Jul 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Recibido hoy mismo , pedido eldorado más 300€ sin problemas de aduanas ni sobrecoste, le pregunte al cartero sobre el tema y su respuesta fue, con la cantidad de trabajo que tenemos no tenemos tiempo para más historias.



Idem por aquí con un pedido inferior a 300€.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Veo que en el dorado también la está ofreciendo en pre-sale al mismo precio que los belgas. Otros alemanes ya están pidiendo 59 . Sí que se está poniendo carilla, sí. Como siga subiendo también me lo tendría que plantear, que con una de éstas te compras 2 con tirada similar de 10 - 15k.



Un respeto a los belgas que al menos esta mañana la tenían por 45-49€ (no me acuerdo bien). La diferencia es enorme, la han subido por el volumen de ventas seguramente.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2021)

Sale una nueva colección de mini monedas del tipo chibi coins. Este tipo de monedas o coleccionables totalmente novedosos empezaron a salir en el 2020 emitidas por la New Zealand Mint y dedicadas a distintos temas como Dc comics, Star Wars, Harry Potter, el señor de los anillos, Disney, Star Wars Mandalorian, Regreso al Futuro y H.a.l.o.











La que sacan ahora no es una chibi coin de esta línea sino que la sacan la empresa LPM y Capcom USA. Es una serie de Mini Fighters dedicada al juego Street Fighter con una tirada de 1.000 unidades mientras que las otras Chibi coins tienen tirada de 2.000 unidades.
La primera moneda de la serie que es la que sacan ahora es la de Ryu.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sale una nueva colección de mini monedas del tipo chibi coins. Este tipo de monedas o coleccionables totalmente novedosos empezaron a salir en el 2020 emitidas por la New Zealand Mint y dedicadas a distintos temas como Dc comics, Star Wars, Harry Potter, el señor de los anillos, Disney, Star Wars Mandalorian, Regreso al Futuro y H.a.l.o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las ves interesantes? A mi me parecen un poco feas aunque soy nostálgico de la temática.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las ves interesantes? A mi me parecen un poco feas aunque soy nostálgico de la temática.



Es un concepto totalmente novedoso que apareció en 2020, de momento las que han salido no han tenido revalorizaciones espectaculares salvo excepciones como el Chewaca de Star Wars y alguna otra. Creo que la New Zeeland Mint se ha pasado sacando series distintas muy seguidas y muy rápido.

Desde luego las de Harry Potter para mí son un horror igual que las de Regreso al futuro que además estas últimas salían muy caras de precio. Normalmente casi todas las Chibi coins cuando las sacan suelen salir en torno a los 100 euros excepto algunas que las sacan más caras.


















En cambio esta serie de Street Fighter si me gusta más y tengo pensado coleccionar algunos de los personajes más molones por satisfacción personal, el penúltimo sobre todo que era el más chungo de todos.


----------



## Porestar (25 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sale una nueva colección de mini monedas del tipo chibi coins. Este tipo de monedas o coleccionables totalmente novedosos empezaron a salir en el 2020 emitidas por la New Zealand Mint y dedicadas a distintos temas como Dc comics, Star Wars, Harry Potter, el señor de los anillos, Disney, Star Wars Mandalorian, Regreso al Futuro y H.a.l.o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Increíble, el horroroso muñeco cabezón del protagonista de Halo agotado a $99  (por cierto Halo no es una sigla).

Encima con la vieja detrás


----------



## recollons (25 Jul 2021)

Hola metaleros, sabéis donde puedo conseguir tubos para guardar grandes cantidades de duros?

He estado mirando en luzdefaro pero no veo que vendan.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (25 Jul 2021)

Buenas metaleros.
Un pregunta si me permitís : ¿ Mejor una bullion de 1 onza de oro o una mexicana de 37.5 gramos? Me surgen ambas a un precio interesante.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2021)

recollons dijo:


> Hola metaleros, sabéis donde puedo conseguir tubos para guardar grandes cantidades de duros?
> 
> He estado mirando en luzdefaro pero no veo que vendan.



Las enrollas en film un poco y las metes aquí.
Cortas y ajustas a la medida para que quede prieto. Pegas con celo.
Tapas del mismo material.
Y con lápiz anotas referencia.
No les va a pasar nada a esos duros de 150 años.
Aunque yo primero los limpio de porquería y los dejo bien relucientes como se merecen.
Idem con otras.
También si van en cápsulas, quedan bien empaquetadas de forma sencilla y sin coste.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Buenas metaleros.
> Un pregunta si me permitís : ¿ Mejor una bullion de 1 onza de oro o una mexicana de 37.5 gramos? Me surgen ambas a un precio interesante.



Para mí, la que mejor precio/gramo de oro fino te salga.
Si son similares, la que más te guste o no tengas y quieras tener.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Rápido que se acaban
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cachis, me la perdí.

Un poco de dignidad metalera.
Un bitcoño con la biega y con +65% sobre spot.....Flipan


----------



## Porestar (25 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cachis, me la perdí.
> 
> Un poco de dignidad metalera.
> Un bitcoño con la biega y con +65% sobre spot.....Flipan



La vieja es satoshi nakamoto, vale eso y más.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jul 2021)

Buenas metaleros,
Hoy he estado mirando una tienda francesa y allí las mismas onzas de plata que aquí valen 27€ cuestan unos 21-22€, al perecer porque no pagan IVA, el problema es que no hacen envíos a España. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna tienda francesa fiable que envíe a España?


----------



## Silver94 (25 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Buenas metaleros,
> Hoy he estado mirando una tienda francesa y allí las mismas onzas de plata que aquí valen 27€ cuestan unos 21-22€, al perecer porque no pagan IVA, el problema es que no hacen envíos a España. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna tienda francesa fiable que envíe a España?



Supongo que el precio no incluye iva, pero al comprar, te lo meten en la factura, un 20% en francia si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Josebs (25 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> La vieja es satoshi nakamoto, vale eso y más.



Vendemotos dices ?


----------



## Daviot (25 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Buenas metaleros,
> Hoy he estado mirando una tienda francesa y allí las mismas onzas de plata que aquí valen 27€ cuestan unos 21-22€, al perecer porque no pagan IVA, el problema es que no hacen envíos a España. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna tienda francesa fiable que envíe a España?



Como ya te ha contestado Silver94 a ese precio le falta el IVA que lo meterán en el último paso del proceso de compra porque encontrar a día de hoy onzas a 21-22 euros es imposible.


----------



## Daviot (25 Jul 2021)

recollons dijo:


> Hola metaleros, sabéis donde puedo conseguir tubos para guardar grandes cantidades de duros?
> 
> He estado mirando en luzdefaro pero no veo que vendan.



Supongo que te refieres a duros de plata. En ese caso como su diámetro es de 37 mm lo ideal es que cojas tubos lo más ajustado a ese diámetro para que haya el mínimo de aire dentro del tubo. En este caso los tubos para la Maple Leaf de Canada que tiene 38 mm de diámetro te podrían servir bien.

Estos tubos los tiene eldoradocoins que además suele tener unos gastos de envío baratos. Aquí el enlace directo a los tubos.









Münztube 38 mm für Silbermünze Maple Leaf, Wiener Philharmoniker, usw


Leere Münztube (made in USA) aus hochwertigem Kunststoff, zur sicheren Aufbewahrung Ihrer Gold- oder Silbermünzen.




www.eldoradocoins.de


----------



## Daviot (25 Jul 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Buenas metaleros.
> Un pregunta si me permitís : ¿ Mejor una bullion de 1 onza de oro o una mexicana de 37.5 gramos? Me surgen ambas a un precio interesante.



Suponiendo que la bullion sea genérica sin ningún interés especial prefiero la de 50 pesos de 37,5 gramos sin dudarlo ni un segundo. Moneda antigua, bonita, no cara y con gran diámetro que la hace especial. Hasta un youtuber inglés hizo un video preguntándose sino será una de las mejores monedas bullion.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Suponiendo que la bullion sea genérica sin ningún interés especial prefiero la de 50 pesos de 37,5 gramos sin dudarlo ni un segundo. Moneda antigua, bonita, no cara y con gran diámetro que la hace especial. Hasta un youtuber inglés hizo un video preguntándose sino será una de las mejores monedas bullion.



La respuesta es si, es la mejor sin lugar a dudas. Solo hay que ponerla físicamente junto a cualquiera otra, da igual cual, y comparar.


----------



## Porestar (26 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La respuesta es si, es la mejor sin lugar a dudas. Solo hay que ponerla físicamente junto a cualquiera otra, da igual cual, y comparar.



Nunca he cogido una, pero no lo entiendo: ¿qué diferencia hay respecto a una filarmónica por ejemplo? ambas tienen el mismo diámetro y la diferencia es de 0,7mm de grosor.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Nunca he cogido una, pero no lo entiendo: ¿qué diferencia hay respecto a una filarmónica por ejemplo? ambas tienen el mismo diámetro y la diferencia es de 0,7mm de grosor.



Bueno, has ido a elegir el cagarro del bullion, en mi humilde opinión. Si me dices un panda o un búfalo, pues no sé, para gustos...Pero es que una filarmónica. Si encargas a un artista el diseño de una moneda que sea fea aposta, sosa y sin personalidad ninguna. Le pagas bien y le das 5 años para que se esmere en su trabajo y logré así alcanzar las más altas cotas del desacierto. Y creo que ni aún así, le saldría un truño peor que la filarmónica. Sé que hay gente, amigos del foro incluso, que aprecian esta moneda, pero yo no puedo con ella, lo siento. Respecto a las 50 pesos centenario, solo el peso en mano ya marca la diferencia. Por no hablar del escudo con el águila y la serpiente, el canto hablado que es una delicia, que es una moneda vieja que ya no se fabrica, que tiene una historia detrás, que hay años en el que apenas se hicieron 150.000 y en otros varios millones, y que la leyenda está escrita en español. Y lo mejor de todo, la vieja británica ni está ni se la espera.
En todo caso, esto son apreciaciones personales. si compras solo por acumular metal, el medio es indiferente, elige la que el gramo te salga más económico.


----------



## Porestar (26 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, has ido a elegir el cagarro del bullion, en mi humilde opinión. Si me dices un panda o un búfalo, pues no sé, para gustos...Pero es que una filarmónica. Si encargas a un artista el diseño de una moneda que sea fea aposta, sosa y sin personalidad ninguna. Le pagas bien y le das 5 años para que se esmere en su trabajo y logré así alcanzar las más altas cotas del desacierto. Y creo que ni aún así, le saldría un truño peor que la filarmónica. Sé que hay gente, amigos del foro incluso, que aprecian esta moneda, pero yo no puedo con ella, lo siento. Respecto a las 50 pesos centenario, solo el peso en mano ya marca la diferencia. Por no hablar del escudo con el águila y la serpiente, el canto hablado que es una delicia, que es una moneda vieja que ya no se fabrica, que tiene una historia detrás, que hay años en el que apenas se hicieron 150.000 y en otros varios millones, y que la leyenda está escrita en español. Y lo mejor de todo, la vieja británica ni está ni se la espera.
> En todo caso, esto son apreciaciones personales. si compras solo por acumular metal, el medio es indiferente, elige la que el gramo te salga más económico.



Lo decía porque a mí sí me gusta la filarmónica, y tengo una: me gusta la música y sobre todo no tiene a la pirata vieja. De la libertad no me gusta la temática de que los malos fuéramos nosotros. Pero realmente sólo quiero acumular, me da lo mismo moneda o lingote, mientras no aparezca la reina guiri...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo decía porque a mí sí me gusta la filarmónica, y tengo una: me gusta la música y sobre todo no tiene a la pirata vieja. De la libertad no me gusta la temática de que los malos fuéramos nosotros. Pero realmente sólo quiero acumular, me da lo mismo moneda o lingote, mientras no aparezca la reina guiri...



Nadie fue el malo en realidad, aquello no fue otra cosa que una guerra civil entre españoles. Si hay una verdad incontrovertible es que la conquista de Mexico la hicieron los propios indígenas mexicanos, y la independencia la hicieron los españoles...


----------



## Porestar (26 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Nadie fue el malo en realidad, aquello no fue otra cosa que una guerra civil entre españoles. Si hay una verdad incontrovertible, es que la conquista de Mexico la hicieron los propios indígenas, y la independencia la hicieron los españoles...



Me refería a que los "libertadores" nos pintaran como los malos de la película, no que lo fuéramos. Y lo que conllevó después, las expulsiones posteriores y que los yankis nos dieran para el pelo a mexicanos y españoles por separado poco después.

De la libertad tampoco me gusta que no sea oro puro. Entiendo que la aleación la hace mejor moneda, pero por ejemplo en los lingotes me gusta la sensación de saber que todo lo que hay en la mano es el elemento puro.


----------



## Daviot (26 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> De su tamaño quizás lo sea, pero de bonita para mí gana la azteca de 20 pesos.



También la de 20 pesos está muy bien con la ventaja de que es más liquida a la hora de vender y comprar por ser similar aunque no igual a la 1/2 onza bullion ya que contiene 15 gramos de oro.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Nadie fue el malo en realidad, aquello no fue otra cosa que una guerra civil entre españoles. Si hay una verdad incontrovertible es que la conquista de Mexico la hicieron los propios indígenas mexicanos, y la independencia la hicieron los españoles...



Gran verdad. Que miren los mexicanos el escudo de la ciudad mexicana de Tlaxcala y comparen con el escudo de Catilla y León , a ver quién peleó con los mexicas y en premio se llevó ese escudo de armas , tierras , cargos y honores.


----------



## Razkin (26 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Me refería a que los "libertadores" nos pintaran como los malos de la película, no que lo fuéramos. Y lo que conllevó después, las expulsiones posteriores y que los yankis nos dieran para el pelo a mexicanos y españoles por separado poco después.
> 
> De la libertad tampoco me gusta que no sea oro puro. Entiendo que la aleación la hace mejor moneda, pero por ejemplo en los lingotes me gusta la sensación de saber que todo lo que hay en la mano es el elemento puro.



Que todo es oro puro, no es una sensación, es un conocimiento. La verdadera sensación EN MANO que da la 50 pesos centenario (por todo lo explicado por @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard) no la da una onza bullion corriente. Y si a esto le añades el conocimiento de que tiene 6,4 grs. más de oro puro,.....solo se le puede hacer competencia con 100 soles peruanos.


----------



## andresenciso (26 Jul 2021)

A mismo precio, me quedaría con la de 50 pesos, por contenido en oro y por estética.


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Jul 2021)

Está el hilo un poco muerto; solo una pagina en una semana. 
aprovecho para enseñaros mis 3 últimas adquisiciones; la del medio la de la hoja de castaño lo interesante está atrás el águila Germania que mola.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Está el hilo un poco muerto; solo una pagina en una semana.
> aprovecho para enseñaros mis 3 últimas adquisiciones; la del medio la de la hoja de castaño lo interesante está atrás el águila Germania que mola.
> Ver archivo adjunto 724526



Bonitas, la hoja se castaño es la que más, con tirada proof de 500 unidades solamente.. El águila de detrás mola pero no es el reclamo para mí sino un plus enorme (en lugar de la jeta de la vieja)


----------



## Daviot (26 Jul 2021)

Bueno señores pues por comentar algo más parece que le están metiendo caña a la US Mint por la puta mierda de medidas antifalsificacion que ha implementado que son principalmente un mordisco en el borde de la moneda y ya. 

Cuando resulta que se anunciaron hasta 3 niveles de seguridad, 2 visibles y uno oculto sólo para personal de la Mint y el servicio secreto.

Pero es que además este mordisco sólo se lo.ponen a la ASE de 1 oz y a la American Golden Eagle de 1 oz también, mientras que a las de oro de 1/2 oz, 1/4 oz y 1/10 de oz no les ponen el mordisco.

Han liado una buena estos retrasados de la US Mint ya que esa mierda de mordisco no vale ni para tomar por culo comparado con las medidas antifalsificación que introdujeron tanto la Royal Mint como la Canadian Mint.


----------



## andresenciso (26 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno señores pues por comentar algo más parece que le están metiendo caña a la US Mint por la puta mierda de medidas antifalsificacion que ha implementado que son principalmente un mordisco en el borde de la moneda y ya.
> 
> Cuando resulta que se anunciaron hasta 3 niveles de seguridad, 2 visibles y uno oculto sólo para personal de la Mint y el servicio secreto.
> 
> ...



Vaya, no sabía lo del mordisco. Hay algún enlace dónde cuentan cuáles son la medidas? Me gustaría echar un vistazo. 

Gracias


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2021)

Brutal... subnormales remando en galeras todos los dias para fundirse sus ahorros en comprar chapitas de colores de los ñarigudos


----------



## Daviot (26 Jul 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía lo del mordisco. Hay algún enlace dónde cuentan cuáles son la medidas? Me gustaría echar un vistazo.
> 
> Gracias



Eso es lo bueno, que no hay ningún sitio ni siquiera por parte de la US Mint que explique cuales son las nuevas medidas de seguridad y el hecho de que se la pongan sólo a las de 1 oz y no al resto de fracciones le lleva a uno a pensar que en realidad ese mordisco no vale para nada o que son tan vagos que algo tan sencillo de hacer no les da la gana de hacerlo.


----------



## Daviot (26 Jul 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Brutal... subnormales remando en galeras todos los dias para fundirse sus ahorros en comprar chapitas de colores de los ñarigudos



No caballero, aquí cambiamos papelillos de colores por dinero real. El problema es que los narigudos han conseguido engañar a los remeros para hacerles creer que los papelitos de colores son dinero y quedarse ellos con las chapitas que son las que de verdad son dinero.


----------



## Daviot (26 Jul 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía lo del mordisco. Hay algún enlace dónde cuentan cuáles son la medidas? Me gustaría echar un vistazo.
> 
> Gracias



Si acaso te vale aquí tienes un vídeo de Sal para hacerte una idea.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> papelillos de colores ñiñiñiñiñi



Sois tan jodidamente subnormales, que mientras vosotros dedicais todo vuestro tiempo esfuerzo y salud en coleccionar chapitas de colorines, la judiada, que es quien os vende esas chapitas, esta comprando con vuestro dinero todas las tierras, todos los edificios, todas las empresas y todos los medios de produccion de bienes y servicios del planeta. Amen de comprando a todos los gobiernos y ejercitos

Pero vosotros seguir, seguir con vuestras chapitas, que sois muy listos


----------



## Juanita Banana (26 Jul 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Sois tan jodidamente subnormales, que mientras vosotros dedicais todo vuestro tiempo esfuerzo y salud en coleccionar chapitas de colorines, la judiada, que es quien os vende esas chapitas, esta comprando con vuestro dinero todas las tierras, todos los edificios, todas las empresas y todos los medios de produccion de bienes y servicios del planeta. Amen de comprando a todos los gobiernos y ejercitos
> 
> Pero vosotros seguir, seguir con vuestras chapitas, que sois muy listos



Esta claro que el listo eres tu, que todavia te pone tu madre de comer todos los dias con casi 40 años.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (26 Jul 2021)

NO DOY UN DURO POR ESAS COSAS...


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Jul 2021)

Juanita Banana dijo:


> Esta claro que el listo eres tu, que todavia te pone tu madre de comer todos los dias con casi 40 años.



Pues ya ves, y mientras tu deslomandote para comprarle chapitas de colores a los mismos ñarigudos que te putean


----------



## andresenciso (27 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si acaso te vale aquí tienes un vídeo de Sal para hacerte una idea.



Gracias por el vídeo. 

La verdad es que parece de broma que hayan puesto tres medidas de seguridad para evitar falsificaciones y que dos de ellas no sepamos cuáles son y la tercera es un simple mordisco que me imagino que será bastante fácil de replicar. 

Y lo de no aplicarlo en todos los tamaños es el remate.


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Jul 2021)

Juanita Banana dijo:


> Esta claro que el listo eres tu, que todavia te pone tu madre de comer todos los dias con casi 40 años.



A quien le estás diciendo esto?


----------



## Beto (27 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A quien le estás diciendo esto?



Al enfadado del foro. Igual lo tienes en ignore


----------



## skipyy (27 Jul 2021)

Otro Ryu más


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (27 Jul 2021)

¿ Opiniones sobre la moneda de 100 coronas de oro? Es que me escama un poco que sea casi una onza y por faltarle 0'7 gr penalice la recompra.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Nunca he cogido una, pero no lo entiendo: ¿qué diferencia hay respecto a una filarmónica por ejemplo? ambas tienen el mismo diámetro y la diferencia es de 0,7mm de grosor.



Cuando cojas una verás que es la que más mola tener en mano. El color y brillo, el detalle, la historia, el no tener ningún detalle feo, el peso y sobre todo el tamaño.
El sonido también es muy bueno si te gusta la música.
Además es una de las más reconocidas y nadie le hace ascos, por algo será.


----------



## Daviot (27 Jul 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Otro Ryu más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 725877



Cierto. Este es el primero de otra nueva serie que saca la mint de Nueva Zelanda. Más feo que el otro para mi gusto y con el doble de tirada que el de Capcom.


----------



## Daviot (27 Jul 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> ¿ Opiniones sobre la moneda de 100 coronas de oro? Es que me escama un poco que sea casi una onza y por faltarle 0'7 gr penalice la recompra.



Pues para mí eso no es un impedimento. Lo que hago es multiplicar esos 0,62 gramos de oro que faltan ( ya que la moneda contiene 30,48 gramos de oro ) por el precio spot y se lo sumo al precio para saber si es buena oferta o no.. De todas formas hay 2 variedades principales de la moneda de 100 coronas. A mí sólo me interesa la segunda, la de Hungría.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (28 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues para mí eso no es un impedimento. Lo que hago es multiplicar esos 0,62 gramos de oro que faltan ( ya que la moneda contiene 30,48 gramos de oro ) por el precio spot y se lo sumo al precio para saber si es buena oferta o no.. De todas formas hay 2 variedades principales de la moneda de 100 coronas. A mí sólo me interesa la segunda, la de Hungría.



¿ Por valor numismático?


----------



## Daviot (28 Jul 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> ¿ Por valor numismático?



Estas monedas se suelen vender más bien en la versión restrike que son monedas reeditadas o reacuñadas basadas en un formato antiguo. De esta forma se consigue un precio bullion y una preciosa moneda que replica a la antigua.

Si ya quieres las originales va a ser más difícil encontrarlas, vas a pagar más y va a ser más dificil distinguir si el precio es correcto porque en las monedas numismáticas el estado de conservación lo es todo y para eso hay que entender de ese mundo bastante.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Jul 2021)

Una opinión personal: a mí me gustan más las monedas de oro circuladas que las bullion. Suelo comprarlas a precio de spot+3%. Me gustan por el hecho de ser antiguas y haber sido utilizadas como dinero. Las bullion son muy bonitas, pero a mi gusto les falta ese plus. ¿A alguien más le pasa?


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Estas monedas se suelen vender más bien en la versión restrike que son monedas reeditadas o reacuñadas basadas en un formato antiguo. De esta forma se consigue un precio bullion y una preciosa moneda que replica a la antigua.
> 
> Si ya quieres las originales va a ser más difícil encontrarlas, vas a pagar más y va a ser más dificil distinguir si el precio es correcto porque en las monedas numismáticas el estado de conservación lo es todo y para eso hay que entender de ese mundo bastante.



Entonces, ¿la que tiene mejor precio/gr de coininvest no es la moneda original de 1915?








100 Corona Franz-Joseph I Austria Gold Coin | coininvest


100 Austrian Corona Gold Bullion The stately 100 Coronas gold coin pieces are a must for any serious coins collector. The original Coronas were struck in 1908 to celebrate the 60th anniversary of...




www.coininvest.com




Edito: no lo había leído, ni por asomo lo pensé:
“ Modern restrikes are made to the highest industry standards, but the commemorative coins still bear the date 1915 which was used as a way of getting round the US prohibition of gold ownership prior to 1975”


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2021)

Muy perfectas estarían para ser de hace más de un siglo.
Ya podrían tomar nota los apesebrados de aquí, pero claro eso sería facha, reacuñar reyes y dictadores.......
Todo lo normal y lógico es facha, excepto robarte y joderte. 
Menuda comida de tarro.


----------



## Tichy (28 Jul 2021)

Las 100 coronas, al igual que las 10 y 20 coronas, los 4 y 8 florines y los 1 y 4 ducados, en su versión de reacuñaciones naturalmente, no las monedas históricas a las que reproducen, son bullion a todos los efectos y como tales deben valorarse. Es decir, su precio debe ser muy cercano al spot, similar a filarmónicas, maples, kanguros, etc.

Todas ellas se siguen emitiendo hoy día por la Austrian Mint, incluyendo curiosamente la versión húngara de las 100 koronas, además de la austriaca (efectivamente la versión húngara a mí también me parece más bonita, pero es una simple cuestión estética).

Personalmente yo las prefiero a las bullion .999, simplemente porque se pueden "manosear" sin miedo a los arañazos (son de ley .900, excepto los ducados que son de 23 quilates y 2/3). También me gustan porque aunque no hayan circulado, reproducen monedas que sí lo hicieron, que a mí son las que más me gustan, como los soberanos o las de la Unión Monetaria Latina, pero insisto en que esto ya es preferencia personal.

En cuanto a estética, mi preferida es los 4 ducados, con un diámetro considerable (39,5 mm) pero con un contenido de oro de "solo" 13,77g conseguido a base de tener un espesor mínimo (0,7mm de ahí que algunos la conozcan como "la hostia").


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Las 100 coronas, al igual que las 10 y 20 coronas, los 4 y 8 florines y los 1 y 4 ducados, en su versión de reacuñaciones naturalmente, no las monedas históricas a las que reproducen, son bullion a todos los efectos y como tales deben valorarse. Es decir, su precio debe ser muy cercano al spot, similar a filarmónicas, maples, kanguros, etc.
> 
> Todas ellas se siguen emitiendo hoy día por la Austrian Mint, incluyendo curiosamente la versión húngara de las 100 koronas, además de la austriaca (efectivamente la versión húngara a mí también me parece más bonita, pero es una simple cuestión estética).
> 
> ...



+1
Y encima al tener menos ley son un poquito más manejables y disfrutables, sobre todo las pequeñas, y se agradece.
Un soberano, una libra inca, ya no digamos 1/4 de 999, en mano, comparada con una alfonsina por ejemplo, ya se aprecia esa diferencia.


----------



## Tichy (28 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> +1
> Y encima al tener menos ley son un poquito más manejables y disfrutables, sobre todo las pequeñas, y se agradece.
> Un soberano, una libra inca, ya no digamos 1/4 de 999, en mano, comparada con una alfonsina por ejemplo, ya se aprecia esa diferencia.



Las alfonsinas, por ejemplo, tienen ley 0,900 frente al 0,917 de los soberanos. Por eso, aunque tienen menos oro (7,25g frente a 7,32), la moneda pesa unas centésimas más. Pero sobre todo se agradece (opinión personal) que tienen menos espesor y por ello su diámetro es casi 2,5mm superior, lo que hace más vistosas a las alfonsinas. 

La lástima en las alfonsinas es la escasa variedad. Con los soberanos, entre los distintos reyes y reinas (con distintos retratos) y las siete Cecas (Londres, Perth, Sidney, Melbourne, Bombay, Pretoria y Ottawa) puedes montar colecciones interesantes. Al poderse conseguir a precios cercanos a spot, yo veo más recomendable siempre pillar 4 soberanos a una onza bullion moderna, que también van a ser mucho más fáciles de revender a particulares.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Jul 2021)

A mí me gustaría tener un Napoleón auténtico, de Napoleón I, pero los pocos que he visto están a un precio desorbitado. De momento me tengo que conformar con los de Napoleón III


----------



## Tichy (28 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me gustaría tener un Napoleón auténtico, de Napoleón I, pero los pocos que he visto están a un precio desorbitado. De momento me tengo que conformar con los de Napoleón III



No es fácil, pero es cuestión de buscar y echar la caña muchas veces. Hace poco conseguí una de 40 francos de Napoleón I con menos del 5% sobre el spot en una subasta de una casa de referencia (MBC+, que no está nada mal para el precio). A mí también me da "repelús" pasarme con el sobrespot por mucho que me apetezca una moneda. La única manera es buscar mucho... y esperar a veces años.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> No es fácil, pero es cuestión de buscar y echar la caña muchas veces. Hace poco conseguí una de 40 francos de Napoleón I con menos del 5% sobre el spot en una subasta de una casa de referencia (MBC+, que no está nada mal para el precio). A mí también me da "repelús" pasarme con el sobrespot por mucho que me apetezca una moneda. La única manera es buscar mucho... y esperar a veces años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726669
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726673



Efectivamente, es mejor esperar el momento. Y ya lo creo que llega. 
Yo aún soy de comprar más barato todavía, sobre el 5% por debajo de spot.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Las 100 coronas, al igual que las 10 y 20 coronas, los 4 y 8 florines y los 1 y 4 ducados, en su versión de reacuñaciones naturalmente, no las monedas históricas a las que reproducen, son bullion a todos los efectos y como tales deben valorarse. Es decir, su precio debe ser muy cercano al spot, similar a filarmónicas, maples, kanguros, etc.
> 
> Todas ellas se siguen emitiendo hoy día por la Austrian Mint, incluyendo curiosamente la versión húngara de las 100 koronas, además de la austriaca (efectivamente la versión húngara a mí también me parece más bonita, pero es una simple cuestión estética).
> 
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> +1
> Y encima al tener menos ley son un poquito más manejables y disfrutables, sobre todo las pequeñas, y se agradece.
> Un soberano, una libra inca, ya no digamos 1/4 de 999, en mano, comparada con una alfonsina por ejemplo, ya se aprecia esa diferencia.



Siento discrepar con vosotros pero soy incapaz de comprar algo que no sea 24 kilates, entiendo perfectamente vuestros motivos y me encantaria compartirlos porque me encantaria tener ese tipo de monedas, incluso soberanos, pero es tenerla en la mano y pensar que no todo es oro y me echa para atras; tengo filarmonicas y britanias bullion de 24 kilates y esa es la sensacion que busco, que todo es oro en esa moneda, pureza.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 727244
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 727245



muchas gracias; interesante; sabes de alguna mas?


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

Y otra cosa ¿donde guardais las monedas? estaba buscando una caja de este estilo pero solo encuentro esta (solamente para 30 monedas y se me queda pequeña) estaba buscando de 100 monedas o al menos 50 pero no hay manera , todas las que encuentro son para monedas pequeñas de 30mm o asi


----------



## Silver94 (29 Jul 2021)

Yo las monedas las tengo en cajas normales. Una con tubos y otra con onzas encapsuladas sueltas.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Siento discrepar con vosotros pero soy incapaz de comprar algo que no sea 24 kilates, entiendo perfectamente vuestros motivos y me encantaria compartirlos porque me encantaria tener ese tipo de monedas, incluso soberanos, pero es tenerla en la mano y pensar que no todo es oro y me echa para atras; tengo filarmonicas y britanias bullion de 24 kilates y esa es la sensacion que busco, que todo es oro en esa moneda, pureza.



Tú prueba y luego nos lo cuentas.

Piensa que si tienes 8 gramos de oro en la mano, por ejemplo, eres incapaz de saber si pesa 8 o 9. Y no importa si pesa 8 o 9. Eso es irrelevante e insignificante.
Tú sabes que el valor es de 8 g de fino y ese es el valor a tener en cuenta en transacciones. 

Por lo demás, tienes una pieza con el encanto que tenga.

Piensa también que no es una pepita de oro, sino una moneda acuñada, que tiene su trabajo y valor intrínseco. Que no sea 100% no la desmerece y además le confiere dureza.
Luego está la historia, detalles, variedad.

¿Por qué comer sólo fresas pudiendo comer fresas, frambuesas y arándanos?
Comer arándanos no desmerece ni afecta a las fresas que te comes.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y otra cosa ¿donde guardais las monedas? estaba buscando una caja de este estilo pero solo encuentro esta (solamente para 30 monedas y se me queda pequeña) estaba buscando de 100 monedas o al menos 50 pero no hay manera , todas las que encuentro son para monedas pequeñas de 30mm o asi



En cosas de este tipo te caben cienes.
Hay de varios tamaños de cuadrícula.
Salen tirados y le puedes meter una tirita de papel dentro con la referencia.
Ocupan poco y bien ordenados.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En cosas de este tipo te caben cienes.
> Hay de varios tamaños de cuadrícula.
> Salen tirados y le puedes meter una tirita de papel dentro con la referencia.
> Ocupan poco y bien ordenados.



Pero el problema es que las tengo en cápsulas y quiero seguir teniéndolas en cápsulas


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2021)

Todo no se puede tener


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Todo no se puede tener



¿Porque en este hilo la gente no cita al cometario que está respondiendo?? Se hace bastante incómodo No leer las respuestas porque no te llega la notificación


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> ¿Porque en este hilo la gente no cita al cometario que está respondiendo?? Se hace bastante incómodo No leer las respuestas porque no te llega la notificación



Hay de todo


----------



## jkaza (29 Jul 2021)

Acabo de ver un vídeo donde recomiendan solo monedas de 1 onza de oro, nada de monedas más pequeñas de oro. Tenía entendido que es al contrario, que las monedas de 1/4 son más fáciles de vender y recomendables. Qué opináis?


----------



## Silver94 (29 Jul 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo donde recomiendan solo monedas de 1 onza de oro, nada de monedas más pequeñas de oro. Tenía entendido que es al contrario, que las monedas de 1/4 son más fáciles de vender y recomendables. Qué opináis?



Pues depende. Para mi es más sencillo gastarme 250-450 euros en una moneda de 20 francos o un soberano, que 1.600 en una onza. Y en el hipotético caso de que el oro subiese más, ni te cuento.

Yo prefiero quedarme en los 6-8 gramos de oro. Además por lo que veo en el hilo de venta de este foro, y en otros grupos en los que me muevo, este tipo de monedas vuelan.


----------



## Tichy (29 Jul 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues depende. Para mi es más sencillo gastarme 250-450 euros en una moneda de 20 francos o un soberano, que 1.600 en una onza. Y en el hipotético caso de que el oro subiese más, ni te cuento.
> 
> Yo prefiero quedarme en los 6-8 gramos de oro. Además por lo que veo en el hilo de venta de este foro, y en otros grupos en los que me muevo, este tipo de monedas vuelan.



Efectivamente. Conviene aclarar que lo recomendable son las monedas de tipo 1/4 de onza (los 6-8 gramos que bien señalas), pero NO las monedas de 1/4 de onza bullion, que carecen de interés histórico y normalmente tienen un sobrespot muy superior a las onzas completas. Entiendo que el video citado será lo que quiere decir, que el precio por gramo sale mejor en una onza completa que en un cuarto de onza. Lo cual es cierto, pero al mismo coste por gramo, muchos opinamos que mejor un soberano o un napoleón que una onza completa, entre otros motivos porque lo vas a vender mucho más fácilmente.


----------



## jkaza (29 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Efectivamente. Conviene aclarar que lo recomendable son las monedas de tipo 1/4 de onza (los 6-8 gramos que bien señalas), pero NO las monedas de 1/4 de onza bullion, que carecen de interés histórico y normalmente tienen un sobrespot muy superior a las onzas completas. Entiendo que el video citado será lo que quiere decir, que el precio por gramo sale mejor en una onza completa que en un cuarto de onza. Lo cual es cierto, pero al mismo coste por gramo, muchos opinamos que mejor un soberano o un napoleón que una onza completa, entre otros motivos porque lo vas a vender mucho más fácilmente.



El interés histórico empieza a cobrar mucha importancia desde 1850 para abajo, no?

Es más fácil vender entre particulares 1 soberano que 1 eagle americana? Son mucho más reconocibles las eagles, krugerrand y demás, no?

Aproximadamente cuánto sobrespot puede haber entre unas y otras?

Os parece caro 1/4 de onza bullion actualmente a unos 420 euros?


----------



## Tichy (29 Jul 2021)

_El interés histórico empieza a cobrar mucha importancia desde 1850 para abajo, no? _

No. Dependerá de la moneda en particular y su estado.

_Es más fácil vender entre particulares 1 soberano que 1 eagle americana?_

Normalmente, sí

_ Son mucho más reconocibles las eagles, krugerrand y demás, no?_

"Más reconocibles" respecto a cuáles?

_Aproximadamente cuánto sobrespot puede haber entre unas y otras?_

Se pueden conseguir (o se podían hasta no hace mucho) soberanos y napoleones comunes en estado "regular" en torno al 2-3% de sobrespot (a spot o poco más comprando a particulares). Un cuarto de onza bullion difícil de encontrar en tienda con menos del 7-8%

_Os parece caro 1/4 de onza bullion actualmente a unos 420 euros?_

"Caro" respecto a qué? Un 9% de sobrespot es caro si lo comparas con lo que estamos diciendo (soberanos o napoleones), pero es "normal" para un cuarto de onza comprado en tienda.

NOTA: Para más información, es recomendable leer el hilo de "oro y plata post oficial" o ver los videos que amablemente se está currando el forero Muttley: Canal de YouTube de ORO, PLATA, materias primas y economía | Burbuja.info


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y otra cosa ¿donde guardais las monedas? estaba buscando una caja de este estilo pero solo encuentro esta (solamente para 30 monedas y se me queda pequeña) estaba buscando de 100 monedas o al menos 50 pero no hay manera , todas las que encuentro son para monedas pequeñas de 30mm o asi




En amazon tienes con ranura de 46 mm de ancho que creo te podrían valer para las monedas encapsuladas de 1 oz de plata. Lo único a tener en cuenta es que para onzas de 41mm las cápsulas Leuchtturm normales y las Ultra tienen 46 y poco y 47 mm de diámetro exterior con lo cual se sujetarían bien pero las onzas de 40 mm e inferiores sus cápsulas tienen sobre 44 o 45 mm de diámetro exterior y entonces aunque entran bien igual no se sujetan porque no van apretadas.

No sé si se entiende lo que trato de explicar.











P Prettyia Retro Challenge Coin Holder - Caja de Monedas Militares - Amazing Wood Challenge Monedero - Tiene 30 Monedas 46 Mm : Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos


P Prettyia Retro Challenge Coin Holder - Caja de Monedas Militares - Amazing Wood Challenge Monedero - Tiene 30 Monedas 46 Mm : Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos



www.amazon.es


----------



## jkaza (29 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> _Es más fácil vender entre particulares 1 soberano que 1 eagle americana?_
> 
> Normalmente, sí
> 
> ...



Es super interesante aprender de vosotros, y sigo las publicaciones. Pero no tengo ninguna experiencia a nivel de ventas, ni tengo contactos con los que negociar. Sobre todo porque no me interesa vender en el corto plazo. Resido en Alemania y simplemente siempre que puedo compro metales para guardarlos a largo plazo.

Las monedas más populares aquí son estas, y estos son los precios actualmente, consideráis buenas compras? Los spots están desde un +2-3% en el oro. En la plata ya se disparan.




La página que consulto antes de comprar es gold.de


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

Lo que también hace mucha gente y yo también es meter las cápsulas en tubos para cápsulas.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Es super interesante aprender de vosotros, y sigo las publicaciones. Pero no tengo ninguna experiencia a nivel de ventas, ni tengo contactos con los que negociar. Sobre todo porque no me interesa vender en el corto plazo. Resido en Alemania y simplemente siempre que puedo compro metales para guardarlos a largo plazo.
> 
> Las monedas más populares aquí son estas, y estos son los precios actualmente, consideráis buenas compras? Los spots están desde un +2-3% en el oro. En la plata ya se disparan.
> 
> ...



Joder, eres un privilegiado y todavía no lo sabes. Estás en el paraíso de las tiendas bullion de oro y plata.


----------



## jkaza (29 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder, eres un privilegiado y todavía no lo sabes. Estás en el paraíso de las tiendas bullion de oro y plata.



Sí lo sé, por eso digo que para un simple aficionado como yo, creo que monedas a esos precios son una buena inversión, no?


----------



## Tichy (29 Jul 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Es super interesante aprender de vosotros, y sigo las publicaciones. Pero no tengo ninguna experiencia a nivel de ventas, ni tengo contactos con los que negociar. Sobre todo porque no me interesa vender en el corto plazo. Resido en Alemania y simplemente siempre que puedo compro metales para guardarlos a largo plazo.
> 
> Las monedas más populares aquí son estas, y estos son los precios actualmente, consideráis buenas compras? Los spots están desde un +2-3% en el oro. En la plata ya se disparan.
> 
> ...



En gold.de te indican el sobrespot. Para esas monedas que indicas, en este momento el menor sobrespot sería efectivamente para 1/4 oz del kanguro, pero no es el 2-3% sino el 7,77%, concretamente en silber-werte, y para monedas dañadas, lo que llaman "segunda calidad" (2.Whal), la siguiente ya es casi el 9% en auragentum. Ambas tiendas reconocidas.

Para la plata tienes que tener en cuenta que sufres el IVA, de ahí que el nivel de sobrespot no es comparable.

En cuanto a la venta, en Alemania la recompra en tienda suele ser muy favorable. Por lo que yo veo en los correos comerciales a los que estoy suscrito trabajan con spreads mínimos, de cinco puntos o menos, no como aquí que en tienda física se van a 20 puntos fácil de diferencia entre venta y recompra.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Efectivamente. Conviene aclarar que lo recomendable son las monedas de tipo 1/4 de onza (los 6-8 gramos que bien señalas), pero NO las monedas de 1/4 de onza bullion, que carecen de interés histórico y normalmente tienen un sobrespot muy superior a las onzas completas. Entiendo que el video citado será lo que quiere decir, que el precio por gramo sale mejor en una onza completa que en un cuarto de onza. Lo cual es cierto, pero al mismo coste por gramo, muchos opinamos que mejor un soberano o un napoleón que una onza completa, entre otros motivos porque lo vas a vender mucho más fácilmente.



Entiendo y respeto tu punto de vista acerca de los soberanos pero creo que es cerrarse mucho a otras posibilidades de coleccionar monedas de oro. El soberano a mí particularmente no me gusta mucho por la cantidad de ellos que hay y con el mismo diseño que se repite indefinidamente salvo excepciones. También hay que tener en cuenta que es una de las monedas más falsificadas en el mundo.


----------



## jkaza (29 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> En gold.de te indican el sobrespot. Para esas monedas que indicas, en este momento el menor sobrespot sería efectivamente para 1/4 oz del kanguro, pero no es el 2-3% sino el 7,77%, concretamente en silber-werte, y para monedas dañadas, lo que llaman "segunda calidad" (2.Whal), la siguiente ya es casi el 9% en auragentum. Ambas tiendas reconocidas.
> 
> Para la plata tienes que tener en cuenta que sufres el IVA, de ahí que el nivel de sobrespot no es comparable.
> 
> En cuanto a la venta, en Alemania la recompra en tienda suele ser muy favorable. Por lo que yo veo en los correos comerciales a los que estoy suscrito trabajan con spreads mínimos, de cinco puntos o menos, no como aquí que en tienda física se van a 20 puntos fácil de diferencia entre venta y recompra.



Tienes razón, había mirado el spot de 1 onza que sí está entre el 2-3%, en las de 1/4 está como bien dices a partir del 7,77%

Por tu experiencia y considerando esos precios, vale más la pena de cara a la venta a largo plazo las monedas de 1 onza o las de 1/4? No he vendido nunca ninguna y espero no tener que hacerlo en muchos años, por eso pregunto. Porque si de aquí a unos años sube a 5k la onza, no creo que muchos particulares estén dispuestos a pagar esa cantidad, no?


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Es super interesante aprender de vosotros, y sigo las publicaciones. Pero no tengo ninguna experiencia a nivel de ventas, ni tengo contactos con los que negociar. Sobre todo porque no me interesa vender en el corto plazo. Resido en Alemania y simplemente siempre que puedo compro metales para guardarlos a largo plazo.
> 
> Las monedas más populares aquí son estas, y estos son los precios actualmente, consideráis buenas compras? Los spots están desde un +2-3% en el oro. En la plata ya se disparan.
> 
> ...



Creo que son buenos precios sobre todo para los pandas y las Lunar II que creo que son las más interesantes de esa lista.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jul 2021)

Pregunta recurrente: ¿dónde soléis comprar? Yo he comprado en Andorrano, Coininvest y a un numismático de Barcelona que me hace spot+3%, aunque suele tener muy poca oferta.


----------



## Tichy (29 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Entiendo y respeto tu punto de vista acerca de los soberanos pero creo que es cerrarse mucho a otras posibilidades de coleccionar monedas de oro. El soberano a mí particularmente no me gusta mucho por la cantidad de ellos que hay y con el mismo diseño que se repite indefinidamente salvo excepciones. También hay que tener en cuenta que es una de las monedas más falsificadas en el mundo.



Ojo, que es un ejemplo. Me parece mucho más interesante adentrarse en la unión monetaria latina como he comentado en otras ocasiones. Sin olvidar los gulden holandeses o los 20 Mark de los múltiples estados alemanes (aunque éstos se disparan en cuanto sales de Prusia).
Lo que quiero decir es que hay un mundo muy interesante en la moneda histórica circulada, a menudo asequible, por lo que personalmente lo prefiero al bullion moderno.


----------



## Tichy (29 Jul 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Tienes razón, había mirado el spot de 1 onza que sí está entre el 2-3%, en las de 1/4 está como bien dices a partir del 7,77%
> 
> Por tu experiencia y considerando esos precios, vale más la pena de cara a la venta a largo plazo las monedas de 1 onza o las de 1/4? No he vendido nunca ninguna y espero no tener que hacerlo en muchos años, por eso pregunto. Porque si de aquí a unos años sube a 5k la onza, no creo que muchos particulares estén dispuestos a pagar esa cantidad, no?



En mi experiencia y como ya he dicho, hay opciones mejores que el bullion moderno, sea de onza entera o de fracciones.
Pero es mi opinión. Creo que lo mejor es leer, formarse y decidir.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo que también hace mucha gente y yo también es meter las cápsulas en tubos para cápsulas.



Esto me interesa mucho pero no se donde conseguirlos; solo encuentro enviados desde America


----------



## Daviot (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Esto me interesa mucho pero no se donde conseguirlos; solo encuentro enviados desde America





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Silberling.de tienen de distintos tamaños



Efectivamente en esa página tienen de todos los tamaños, a veces se agotan pero suelen reponer. Es la única página de toda Europa que los vende.


----------



## Muttley (29 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Entiendo y respeto tu punto de vista acerca de los soberanos pero creo que es cerrarse mucho a otras posibilidades de coleccionar monedas de oro. El soberano a mí particularmente no me gusta mucho por la cantidad de ellos que hay y con el mismo diseño que se repite indefinidamente salvo excepciones. También hay que tener en cuenta que es una de las monedas más falsificadas en el mundo.



Estoy precisamente preparando episodio del Dragón al respecto.
Lo sacaré a mediados de la semana que viene. 
Como iniciarse y cual es la evolución en las monedas de oro.
Para mi un o o dos soberanos y uno o dos monedas de 20FF hay que tenerlas. Fondo de armario puro. Y creo que son las primeras que hay que comprar. Yo lo hice. 

Si tú o yo compraríamos ahora? Pues no. Ni tú ni yo. Ni una ni otra.
No se trata muchas veces en el que, se trata del cuando.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sabéis donde puedo encontrar ese tipo de cápsulas que salen en esa imagen? Con los aros por dentro para adaptarlas a diferentes diametros de monedas?



En eBay tienes a patadas


----------



## AU10KAG1K (29 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pregunta recurrente: ¿dónde soléis comprar? Yo he comprado en Andorrano, Coininvest y a un numismático de Barcelona que me hace spot+3%, aunque suele tener muy poca oferta.



que numismatica de Barcelona?


----------



## casaire (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Siento discrepar con vosotros pero soy incapaz de comprar algo que no sea 24 kilates, entiendo perfectamente vuestros motivos y me encantaria compartirlos porque me encantaria tener ese tipo de monedas, incluso soberanos, pero es tenerla en la mano y pensar que no todo es oro y me echa para atras; tengo filarmonicas y britanias bullion de 24 kilates y esa es la sensacion que busco, que todo es oro en esa moneda, pureza.



Eso va a gustos....Yo no soporto las bullion tipo Brittania o Mapple leaf por su fealdad y ese color amarillo fosforito del oro 24K. las monedas de oro deben de llevar siempre algo de cobre para ser más consistentes . Las de 50 pesos mexicanos son mis favoritas y también todas las pre 1933 de oro USA , ya sea de 5, 10 o 20 dólares. Luego las coronas y ducados y por supuesto las isabelinas patrias. 
De 24K solo tengo 2 monedas .la mapple y una de 80000 pesetas de España . Para 24 K prefiero lingotes.El resto son monedas antes citadas. 

Una curiosidad... Cambiarías una de Brittania o Philarmonica de 24 K por una de 8 escudos de 1876 en excelente estado ORO ( .875) ,Aún sabiendo que tiene algo menos de oro? Imagínate la historia de esos 8 escudos....


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Eso va a gustos....Yo no soporto las bullion tipo Brittania o Mapple leaf por su fealdad y ese color amarillo fosforito del oro 24K. las monedas de oro deben de llevar siempre algo de cobre para ser más consistentes . Las de 50 pesos mexicanos son mis favoritas y también todas las pre 1933 de oro USA , ya sea de 5, 10 o 20 dólares. Luego las coronas y ducados y por supuesto las isabelinas patrias.
> De 24K solo tengo 2 monedas .la mapple y una de 80000 pesetas de España . Para 24 K prefiero lingotes.El resto son monedas antes citadas.
> 
> Una curiosidad... Cambiarías una de Brittania o Philarmonica de 24 K por una de 8 escudos de 1876 en excelente estado ORO ( .875) ,Aún sabiendo que tiene algo menos de oro? Imagínate la historia de esos 8 escudos....



No conozco esa moneda de 1876 por lo que no podría decirte, supongo que son gustos, a mi el color amarillo fosforito es lo que me llama, color oro, el soberano de 2021 por ejemplo parece más cobre que oro y sinceramente me jode bastante.
Quizás en el futuro cambie de opinión porque sino estoy bastante limitado.


----------



## casaire (29 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No conozco esa moneda de 1876 por lo que no podría decirte, supongo que son gustos, a mi el color amarillo fosforito es lo que me llama, color oro, el soberano de 2021 por ejemplo parece más cobre que oro y sinceramente me jode bastante.
> Quizás en el futuro cambie de opinión porque sino estoy bastante limitado.



Pues si no conoces los 8 escudos de Carlos III entonces ya se me desmonta todo. Mejor continua con las bullion.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Jul 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Pues si no conoces los 8 escudos de Carlos III entonces ya se me desmonta todo. Mejor continua con las bullion.



Amigo, he empezado a acaparar oro y plata no hace ni medio año, dame tiempo, he optado por empezar por las bullion porque me dan más seguridad y hay más variedad y disponibilidad ya que solo compro en tiendas fiables, hablando de oro y plata; tengo 50 onzas de plata bullion todas distintas entre sí y es lo que me gusta coleccionar no siempre ir a lo más barato, en realidad oro solo tengo media onza aún (dos monedas una philharmonic y una Britannia 1/4).
Como digo dame tiempo, me gustan monedas con historia pero verlas todas desgastadas y marrones en lugar de Amarillo dorado pues me echa muchísimo para atrás, como digo, cuando siga leyendo sobre el tema, aprendiendo y cuando esté aburrido de las bullion pues quizás cambio de opinión, de momento sigo con mi oro amarillo brillante


----------



## Daviot (30 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No conozco esa moneda de 1876 por lo que no podría decirte, supongo que son gustos, a mi el color amarillo fosforito es lo que me llama, color oro, el soberano de 2021 por ejemplo parece más cobre que oro y sinceramente me jode bastante.
> Quizás en el futuro cambie de opinión porque sino estoy bastante limitado.





casaire dijo:


> Pues si no conoces los 8 escudos de Carlos III entonces ya se me desmonta todo. Mejor continua con las bullion.



Bueno, bueno, aquí estamos para aprender e ilustrarnos. A mí me suena de que algo ya se ha hablado de los 8 escudos de oro de Carlos III. Parece ser que en principio era una moneda acuñada en Méjico entre 1760 y 1762 y posteriormente se cambió el diseño en 1762 que es lo que se conoce como caras de rata.

A ver si @Muttley nos puede comentar algo más de ellos.


Este sería el primer diseño de los 8 escudos de Carlos III.








Estos serían los 8 escudos de Carlos III conocidos como cara de rata.







Edito. Las caras de rata serían las que pone @Razkin en un post un poco más abajo.


----------



## andresenciso (30 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Amigo, he empezado a acaparar oro y plata no hace ni medio año, dame tiempo, he optado por empezar por las bullion porque me dan más seguridad y hay más variedad y disponibilidad ya que solo compro en tiendas fiables, hablando de oro y plata; tengo 50 onzas de plata bullion todas distintas entre sí y es lo que me gusta coleccionar no siempre ir a lo más barato, en realidad oro solo tengo media onza aún (dos monedas una philharmonic y una Britannia 1/4).
> Como digo dame tiempo, me gustan monedas con historia pero verlas todas desgastadas y marrones en lugar de Amarillo dorado pues me echa muchísimo para atrás, como digo, cuando siga leyendo sobre el tema, aprendiendo y cuando esté aburrido de las bullion pues quizás cambio de opinión, de momento sigo con mi oro amarillo brillante



Yo creo que haces bien. Yo empecé hace apenas un año y medio y es cierto que lo más fácil es ir a lo que mas te guste y más seguridad te ofrezca. Además vas a cambiar los gustos según vayas evolucionando en tu colección y trataras de centrarte en algún área que te guste. Yo empecé comprando algunas bullion y ahora intento centrarme caso exclusivamente en monedas de USA, aunque picoteo de otros países. 

A mí lo que más miedo me daba al principio era que me colasen falsificaciones. Por suerte y leyendo en el foro, puedes aprender varios métodos para evitarlo. También cuando ya han pasado unas cuantas monedas por tu mano, los ojos se van haciendo más sensibles y ves más fácilmente si la moneda parece mala. 

Lo dicho, colecciona lo que más te guste, que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, aquí estamos para aprender e ilustrarnos. A mí me suena de que algo ya se ha hablado de los 8 escudos de oro de Carlos III. Parece ser que en principio era una moneda acuñada en Méjico entre 1760 y 1762 y posteriormente se cambió el diseño en 1762 que es lo que se conoce como caras de rata.
> 
> A ver si @Muttley nos puede comentar algo más de ellos.
> 
> ...



Joder, me encantaría pillar una de estas a buen precio, aunque no estuviera en buen estado. De momento me conformo con monedas del sXIX sin premium: napoleones, liras, ducados, soberanos, pesetas y cosas así. Las que más me gustan de las pocas que tengo son una de Fernando VII y dos de plata del III Reich. Me gusta que tengan historia, y si son de personajes infames o gloriosos (ando detrás de los 20FF de Napoleón I), mejor.


----------



## Muttley (30 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, aquí estamos para aprender e ilustrarnos. A mí me suena de que algo ya se ha hablado de los 8 escudos de oro de Carlos III. Parece ser que en principio era una moneda acuñada en Méjico entre 1760 y 1762 y posteriormente se cambió el diseño en 1762 que es lo que se conoce como caras de rata.
> 
> A ver si @Muttley nos puede comentar algo más de ellos.
> 
> ...



Si, dos pequeñas puntualizaciones:

1- Es complicado saber de escudos. Hay gente que dedica su vida a ello. 
Hay dominar, cecas (y hay más de 7), Reyes (y hay más de 5), Bustos (y puede haber 2 o 3 por Rey), años (Desde principios del XVIII hasta principios del XIX), conservaciones (donde un grado arriba o abajo suponen miles de euros) y módulos (1/2, 1, 2, 4 y 8)
Monedas preciosas que requieren muchísimo estudio, pasión.
Los que no somos coleccionistas puros, con saber un poco “por encima” nos llega.
Los cracks: @fff (que hasta tiene libro propio) o @Razkin pueden orientar sobre el tema.
Yo soy aficionadillo. Alguna tengo y al menos se reconocer las “baratas” de las “caras” de las “muy caras de rata o de perro” 

2- Has ajustado mucho! Muy bien! 
Asi es. Caras de rata son monedas de 8 escudos de Carlos III acuñadas desde 1760 hasta 1771 ambas incluidas en americana (y en 1760 en Madrid y Sevilla). Las de 1760 de Mexico se denominan “toisón“ (muy cara) y solo se emitieron el primer año y luego ya en 1762 se empezaron a usar como modelo las caras de rata Madrileña y Sevillana de 1760 (ultra raras y ultra caras).
Segun la ceca y el año son más raras (y caras) o más “asequibles”. Primer (1761-1762) y último año (1771) suelen ser demandadas. Aunque no hay una regla. 
Guatemala ultra rara y ultra cara emitiendo el primero en 1761.
A partir de 1772, se emite ya con “busto propio” (el segundo que has puesto).

Link indispensable 
LOS 8 ESCUDOS “CARA DE RATA” - Blog Numismatico


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, aquí estamos para aprender e ilustrarnos. A mí me suena de que algo ya se ha hablado de los 8 escudos de oro de Carlos III. Parece ser que en principio era una moneda acuñada en Méjico entre 1760 y 1762 y posteriormente se cambió el diseño en 1762 que es lo que se conoce como caras de rata.
> 
> A ver si @Muttley nos puede comentar algo más de ellos.
> 
> ...



Incorrecto. 
La primera imagen corresponde a un busto exclusivo de los años 1760-61 de Mexico
La segunda imagen es el busto propio de Carlos III desde 1772. 
El cara de rata es un diseño anterior, hasta 1772, incluido en la ceca de Santiago.

El cara de rata es una moneda con la que para especular hay que dominar mucho el mercado... es muy complicada.


----------



## Jacda (30 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y otra cosa ¿donde guardais las monedas? estaba buscando una caja de este estilo pero solo encuentro esta (solamente para 30 monedas y se me queda pequeña) estaba buscando de 100 monedas o al menos 50 pero no hay manera , todas las que encuentro son para monedas pequeñas de 30mm o asi



Busca en la página luzdefaro


----------



## Razkin (30 Jul 2021)

Me permito poner alguna otra ilustración a lo comentado

Cara Rata tipo 1 (Madrid, Lima, México, Santa Fe, Santiago y Sevilla). De 1760 a 1771. Años varían según cecas.




Cara Rata tipo 2 (solo cecas Lima 68-72 y Santiago 71-72).




Caras Rata de Guatemala (muy raros)






No hay "Caras Rata" de Popayán.


----------



## Daviot (30 Jul 2021)

Vale cojonudo, como preveía no tengo ni idea de numismática y mucho menos de las caras de rata. Seguiré con las bullion.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (30 Jul 2021)

Vengo de la página de la FNMT ( Fábrica Nacional de Moneda) porque me habéis puesto los dientes largos con las monedas de 8 escudos y había oído que tenían una réplica moderna.
Pues bien , por 1680 euros tenéis un ejemplar , pero eso sí , olé los huevos de la FNMT , con sólo 25 gramos de oro.

Ofrece una onza por ese precio y tendrás una demanda aceptable , tiene huevos que con monedas no históricas pretendas sacar ese precio.

En fin , alguien las comprará.


----------



## casaire (1 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joder, me encantaría pillar una de estas a buen precio, aunque no estuviera en buen estado. De momento me conformo con monedas del sXIX sin premium: napoleones, liras, ducados, soberanos, pesetas y cosas así. Las que más me gustan de las pocas que tengo son una de Fernando VII y dos de plata del III Reich. Me gusta que tengan historia, y si son de personajes infames o gloriosos (ando detrás de los 20FF de Napoleón I), mejor.



Bueno . De esas que has citado hay alguna pocas con premium ,los SOBERANOS por ejemplo, dependen de la ceca o del regente de esa época.......Tienes el escudo o San Jorge y el dragón en el reverso y cecas de Melborne, Sydney,Londres,Sud-África y creo que alguna de Bombay......Hay algunos realmente caros. Yo tenía Alfonsinas , por ejemplo y las cambié por las de 50 pesos mexicanos y de 20 Dólares Liberty y Double eagle que para el caso es casi a SPOT.. En cambio tengo alguna de 8 escudos y algunas Isabelinas que no las vendería a precio SPOT.
La cuestión es hacerte con las que te gustan .


----------



## Gusman (2 Ago 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Acabo de ver un vídeo donde recomiendan solo monedas de 1 onza de oro, nada de monedas más pequeñas de oro. Tenía entendido que es al contrario, que las monedas de 1/4 son más fáciles de vender y recomendables. Qué opináis?



Que el del video es un joven que lleva 4 días en esto y va sentenciando en sus consejos, cuando hay muchos tipos de comprador y no todos buscan lo que el.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Ago 2021)

Que se nos muere el hilo!

Info extra: La viega tiene 95 añazos ya; me da que en 2022 cuando compremos monedas no la vamos a ver


----------



## csan (3 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que se nos muere el hilo!
> 
> Info extra: La viega tiene 95 añazos ya; me da que en 2022 cuando compremos monedas no la vamos a ver



Pues su madre vivió hasta los 101 añitos...


----------



## Gusman (3 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que se nos muere el hilo!
> 
> Info extra: La viega tiene 95 añazos ya; me da que en 2022 cuando compremos monedas no la vamos a ver



Esa nos mata a todos, literalmente.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Ago 2021)

csan dijo:


> Pues su madre vivió hasta los 101 añitos...



Jajaj ya, luego lo he visto, 101 años y encima hace la leche de tiempo; ahora con todos los análisis que le harán tenemos viega hasta 2050 por lo menos


----------



## fff (3 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Vale cojonudo, como preveía no tengo ni idea de numismática y mucho menos de las caras de rata. Seguiré con las bullion.



Tienes más idea de numismática que muchos, pero es fácil confundir muchas cosas debido a la poca información que hay. En caulquier caso te animaria que comenzaras poco a poco si te pudiera atraer este mundillo. Empezar con caras de rata es como comprar un Ferrari como primer coche.
Es un mundo muy diferente al bullion.

Y ojo, siempre defiendo tener un poco de todo. Las ocasiones te indicarán de lo que te tienes de deshacer.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Os gusta el pandita de oro?


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Me acabo de dejar una pasta en esta moneda, hasta ahora la onza de plata mas cara que he pagado


----------



## Razkin (4 Ago 2021)

Esta, ya veis, es 2 oz Hihg Relief. Supongo mismo diseño para la 1oz cuando salga.
Para mi gusto el Brumby 2020 fue de lo mejorcito del año. Este me gusta algo menos de diseño, pero no me faltará.


----------



## sashimi (4 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me acabo de dejar una pasta en esta moneda, hasta ahora la onza de plata mas cara que he pagado



A cuanto?


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> A cuanto?



£39 como 46€


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> £39 como 46€



¿Es de 1 o 2 Oz?


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Es de 1 o 2 Oz?



Una jaja


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una jaja



Hombre, es muy bonita, pero el premium es considerable.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hombre, es muy bonita, pero el premium es considerable.



Pues un 113% de premium he calculado en el Excel que tengo, pero bueno llevaba viéndola en lingote la “the una and the lion” y cuando la han sacado en moneda bullion pues había que comprarla, tiene poquísima tirada he incluso en la tienda solo vendían una por cliente para que te imagines… me gustan las monedas de Uk (mucho más que las de Australia) y la quería en mi colección, si no la compraba ahora no se yo si la iba a poder comprar más adelante, han volado por lo menos aquí.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me acabo de dejar una pasta en esta moneda, hasta ahora la onza de plata mas cara que he pagado



Supongo que te refieres a la versión BU de esa moneda ya que la que aparece en la foto que pones es la versión proof que se vende ya a 391 euros.

De todas formas aunque a mí ese diseño de Una and the lion no me gusta mucho por la forma tan rara del león nunca se sabe ya que esta misma moneda pero con el diseño del 2020 se ha revalorizado bastante. Salió a 37 euros y se vende ahora a 93 euros.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Jaja


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la versión BU de esa moneda ya que la que aparece en la foto que pones es la versión proof que se vende ya a 391 euros.
> 
> De todas formas aunque a mí ese diseño de Una and the lion no me gusta mucho por la forma tan rara del león nunca se sabe ya que esta misma moneda pero con el diseño del 2020 se ha revalorizado bastante. Salió a 37 euros y se vende ahora a 93 euros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 733503



Si me refería a esa, la BU, la verdad es que este Año como solo estoy comprando monedas de 2021 pues he comprado esa, supongo que si algún despistado o alguien nuevo quiere hacer la colación de todos los años de esa moneda pues le tocará pasar por caja porque la tirada es baja


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si me refería a esa, la BU, la verdad es que este Año como solo estoy comprando monedas de 2021 pues he comprado esa, supongo que si algún despistado o alguien nuevo quiere hacer la colación de todos los años de esa moneda pues le tocará pasar por caja porque la tirada es baja



Sí, la tirada creo que es de solo de 10.000 monedas. 

Otra moneda que puede ser interesante por ser la primera de la colección es la de las 3 gracias de Santa Helena hecha por la East India Company, es prácticamente calcada que la de la Royal Mint que alcanzó altas revalorizaciones.

En la primeta foto la de 1 oz de Santa Helena que solo se distingue de la segunda foto ( la de 2 oz de la Royal Mint ) en el logo de la East Mint Company situado a la izquierda.


----------



## sashimi (5 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, la tirada creo que es de solo de 10.000 monedas.
> 
> Otra moneda que puede ser interesante por ser la primera de la colección es la de las 3 gracias de Santa Helena hecha por la East India Company, es prácticamente calcada que la de la Royal Mint que alcanzó altas revalorizaciones.
> 
> ...



Pero la east Indian company qué es? Ha pasado de ser una empresa potente a hacer tés y chocolates, no? No tiene menos valor lo que hagan ellos que lo que saqué la Royal mint?


----------



## kooraff (5 Ago 2021)

La de UNA AND THE LION en lingote para mi es mas bonita.


----------



## kooraff (5 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, la tirada creo que es de solo de 10.000 monedas.
> 
> Otra moneda que puede ser interesante por ser la primera de la colección es la de las 3 gracias de Santa Helena hecha por la East India Company, es prácticamente calcada que la de la Royal Mint que alcanzó altas revalorizaciones.
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo la primera mucho mas detallada. La segunda parece de segunda


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2021)

Nueva moneda de 1 oz de plata de la familia simpson al completo. Tirada 25.000 monedas pero estan volando de las tiendas cosa fina. De todas formas no tiréis la casa por la ventana a la hora de pagar por ellas porque en alguna tienda la tienen ya a 69,95 euros cuando yo las he visto a 37 euros.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Nueva moneda de 1 oz de plata de la familia simpson al completo. Tirada 25.000 monedas pero estan volando de las tiendas cosa fina. De todas formas no tiréis la casa por la ventana a la hora de pagar por ellas porque en alguna tienda la tienen ya a 69,95 euros cuando yo las he visto a 37 euros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 734224



Pues si la viera a buen precio la compraba la verdad me gusta


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

*¿Cada cuanto miráis las tiendas?* 
El otro día por casualidad en una de las tiendas donde más compro sacaron unas libertades de Mexico y en esa pagina te sale las unidades disponibles en cada momento, pues de 163 bajo en un día a 40 y al día siguiente adiós muy buenas; es decir en dos días que no mires la tienda te quedas sin ellas, yo tuve suerte que las vi y compré una y aparte otras cosas, pero si, más o menos echo un ojo por las tiendas cada dos o tres días, un par de veces a la semana


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> £39 como 46€



Yo pague similar por la Britannia 2003 




las estoy encontrando mas baratas, parece que el mercado esta un poco menos caliente que hace un mes.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Yo pague similar por la Britannia 2003
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 734241
> 
> ...



pero la compraste en 2003 o ahora?
estas haciendo la coleccion de todas las britanias?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> pero la compraste en 2003 o ahora?
> estas haciendo la coleccion de todas las britanias?



Hara un par de meses. Algunas me gustan mas que otras. Las del 2003 y las del 2011 son firmes favoritas. Creo que tengo 12 brits en total.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Hara un par de meses. Algunas me gustan mas que otras. Las del 2003 y las del 2011 son firmes favoritas. Creo que tengo 12 brits en total.



tienes intencion de comprar todas?


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> *¿Cada cuanto miráis las tiendas?*
> El otro día por casualidad en una de las tiendas donde más compro sacaron unas libertades de Mexico y en esa pagina te sale las unidades disponibles en cada momento, pues de 163 bajo en un día a 40 y al día siguiente adiós muy buenas; es decir en dos días que no mires la tienda te quedas sin ellas, yo tuve suerte que las vi y compré una y aparte otras cosas, pero si, más o menos echo un ojo por las tiendas cada dos o tres días, un par de veces a la semana



Jajaja.......tampoco puedes mirar las tiendas todos los días so pena de que uno se funda todos los ahorros. 

Aunque bueno en este mundillo siempre vamos pelados y al final tenemos que empeñar a la abuela o a la mujer para sacar ese dinerillo extra para llegar a esa última superadquisición.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> tienes intencion de comprar todas?



Solo las que se presenten a buen precio  Compro y vendo segun. Como digo, algunos años me tiran mas que otros.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja.......tampoco puedes mirar las tiendas todos los días so pena de que uno se funda todos los ahorros.
> 
> Aunque bueno en este mundillo siempre vamos pelados y al final tenemos que empeñar a la abuela o a la mujer para sacar ese dinerillo extra para llegar a esa última superadquisición.



jajaja si, pero la verdad es que ultimament no estaban sacando nada nuevo, yo las miro a menudo pero como no tienen nada nuevo igual que entro salgo


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Ago 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Solo las que se presenten a buen precio  Compro y vendo segun. Como digo, algunos años me tiran mas que otros.



Seria interesante tener la coleccion entera, yo no lo hago porque son un porron de ellas jaja pero he visto que hay gente que vende la coleccion entera y vale una pasta


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Seria interesante tener la coleccion entera, yo no lo hago porque son un porron de ellas jaja pero he visto que hay gente que vende la coleccion entera y vale una pasta



Si, claro, atraera un premium importante tener el poker completo. En los años que llevo sin embargo, he visto una revalorazacion desigual entre monedas, algunas se consiguen mas faciles/ baratas y otras lo contrario.


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> jajaja si, pero la verdad es que ultimament no estaban sacando nada nuevo, yo las miro a menudo pero como no tienen nada nuevo igual que entro salgo



Sí, ultimamente había pocas cosas nuevas y por eso comentaba lo de la onza de la familia Simpson.

Esta moneda de la familia Simpson también la sacaron hace unos meses atrás en color y en formato de 2 oz y se revalorizó tanto que ahora se vende en torno a los 950 euros.


----------



## Juanita Banana (6 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A quien le estás diciendo esto?



A “el perro", que dice que la gente que compra plata son unos pamplinas.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Ago 2021)

Bueno pues ya las tengo en casa; os dejo una fotito de la compra de este mes:


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2021)

Con la hostia que se están metiendo hoy los metales, me estoy tentando a hacer otra compra.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Con la hostia que se están metiendo hoy los metales, me estoy tentando a hacer otra compra.



Si nada lo remedia podría bajar incluso hasta niveles de 18,70 euros. A ese nivel si que habría que aprovechar a cargar bien. La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo alcista a largo plazo pero eso no quita para que puntualmente baje a ese nivel de 18,70 euros. Todo esto hablando desde el punto de vista de análisis técnico.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si nada lo remedia podría bajar incluso hasta niveles de 18,70 euros. A ese nivel si que habría que aprovechar a cargar bien. La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo alcista a largo plazo pero eso no quita para que puntualmente baje a ese nivel de 18,70 euros. Todo esto hablando desde el punto de vista de análisis técnico.



Pues tiene toda la pinta de ir en esa dirección


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si nada lo remedia podría bajar incluso hasta niveles de 18,70 euros. A ese nivel si que habría que aprovechar a cargar bien. La tendencia de fondo sigue siendo alcista a largo plazo pero eso no quita para que puntualmente baje a ese nivel de 18,70 euros. Todo esto hablando desde el punto de vista de análisis técnico.



A que se debe la caída?


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues tiene toda la pinta de ir en esa dirección



Sí, no es descartable en absoluto. Pero como no siempre se ajustan los precios de la plata física a la plata papel hay que estar preparado por si sale más ventajoso comprar un ETF de plata física que sí replica el precio spot mejor.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A que se debe la caída?



A ningún motivo razonable. Simple manipulación del mercado por los que manejan la plata papel pero que nadie en su sano juicio puede creer que minar plata con los gastos que implica de personal y maquinaria más purificarla y fundirla pueda dar como resultado que una onza de plata fisica pueda costar menos de 20 o 25 euros.


----------



## Beto (7 Ago 2021)

A ver si se nota en las monedas, cosa que no creo que pase


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Ago 2021)

Me da la impresión que solo somos 5 en este hilo??? 
y el otro forero pidiendo chincheta jajaja


----------



## AU10KAG1K (7 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me da la impresión que solo somos 5 en este hilo???
> y el otro forero pidiendo chincheta jajaja



*NO importa la Cantidad, sino la Calidad.*


----------



## Beto (7 Ago 2021)

Yo siempre estoy por aquí, pero tengo poco que comentar....

Bueno, si, he visto que han sacado la de James Bond black edition....me echan de casa fijo


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Ago 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Yo siempre estoy por aquí, pero tengo poco que comentar....
> 
> Bueno, si, he visto que han sacado la de James Bond black edition....me echan de casa fijo



Jaja la vi coloreada el 007 pero con color no me llaman


----------



## Beto (8 Ago 2021)

A mi coloreadas no me gustan nada... ésta es pintada también? Pensaba que era un tono diferente de la plata....ostras, pues eso que me ahorro, no había caído


----------



## Jimmyplor (8 Ago 2021)

Buenas compañeros,

Soy nuevo de hace poco y por ahora solo os leo. Tengo muy buenos compañeros que me están ayudado mucho y sobre todo dos que les agradezco todo el tiempo que han tenido y tienen conmigo. Esta semana acabo de compra la Simpson de plata porque me hacía ilusión tenerla porque era fanático en esa época. No soy de ese tipo de colecciones porque encuentro que son una moda (Respeto a todo el mundo). Soy más de comprar monedas clásicas (Panda, Buffalo, Libertad).


----------



## Beto (8 Ago 2021)

Jimmyplor dijo:


> Buenas compañeros,
> 
> Soy nuevo de hace poco y por ahora solo os leo. Tengo muy buenos compañeros que me están ayudado mucho y sobre todo dos que les agradezco todo el tiempo que han tenido y tienen conmigo. Esta semana acabo de compra la Simpson de plata porque me hacía ilusión tenerla porque era fanático en esa época. No soy de ese tipo de colecciones porque encuentro que son una moda (Respeto a todo el mundo). Soy más de comprar monedas clásicas (Panda, Buffalo, Libertad).



Yo a veces desearía que hicieran monedas poco variadas o sencillas para no tener esa "avaricia" o afán coleccionista, pero es que me gustan un montón. Parece que me lean la mente a veces


----------



## Daviot (8 Ago 2021)

Jimmyplor dijo:


> Buenas compañeros,
> 
> Soy nuevo de hace poco y por ahora solo os leo. Tengo muy buenos compañeros que me están ayudado mucho y sobre todo dos que les agradezco todo el tiempo que han tenido y tienen conmigo. Esta semana acabo de compra la Simpson de plata porque me hacía ilusión tenerla porque era fanático en esa época. No soy de ese tipo de colecciones porque encuentro que son una moda (Respeto a todo el mundo). Soy más de comprar monedas clásicas (Panda, Buffalo, Libertad).



Sí claro, las clásicas están muy bien pero cerrarse sólo en ese campo le quita emoción y posibilades de ganancia.

Las Libertades que merecen la pena con poca tirada y las especiales hoy en día te piden un ojo de la cara por ellas. Vamos que la ganancia la quieren hacer las tiendas ya de salida sin dejarte apenas nada de margen de revalorización.

En cambio a veces hay nuevas colecciones que han dado grandes satisfacciones y revalorizaciones como las queens beasts, alguna de los Simpson como el donut y la moneda a color de la familia entera, el Spiderman, las de Una and the lion de la royal mint, las australian lunar, las que sacan con errores como la de lobezno, etc.

Vamos que hay un mundo entero donde elegir y donde ya se están gestando las futuras nuevas ganadoras del mercado.

Hace no mucho, finales del 2019, pude comprar alguna moneda del ratón de la serie ópalo de la australian lunar. Estaban a 69 euros hoy en día piden cerca de 249 euros por ella.


----------



## no_me_consta (8 Ago 2021)

como va lo de làs manchas de leche? creo que tengo algunas con manchas de esas.


----------



## Daviot (8 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> como va lo de làs manchas de leche? creo que tengo algunas con manchas de esas.



Pues más o menos igual que antes. La única que ha mejorado ha sido la mint canadiense que a partir del 2018 introdujo un nuevo proceso de fabricación que las evita.

Las demás igual o peor. La Royal mint inglesa sigue teniendo problemas de manchas de leche en las nuevas Britannias y sobre todo parece que en las de Robin Hood aparte de las manchas de leche hay defectos de fabricación tipo desconchones y demás.

La US mint que casi nunca tuvo problemas de manchas de leche los está teniendo ahora en las nuevas American Silver Eagles tipo 2. De hecho hay un youtuber que muestra una de estas monedas gradadas en 70 y que muestra como dentro del slab la moneda ha empezado ha sacar manchas de leche.

Aunque la reina indiscutible en este campo siempre ha sido la kanguro de la Perth mint.


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues más o menos igual que antes. La única que ha mejorado ha sido la mint canadiense que a partir del 2018 introdujo un nuevo proceso de fabricación que las evita.
> 
> Las demás igual o peor. La Royal mint inglesa sigue teniendo problemas de manchas de leche en las nuevas Britannias y sobre todo parece que en las de Robin Hood aparte de las manchas de leche hay defectos de fabricación tipo desconchones y demás.
> 
> ...



El puto canguro que tengo ha sacado un montón de manchas


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí claro, las clásicas están muy bien pero cerrarse sólo en ese campo le quita emoción y posibilades de ganancia.
> 
> Las Libertades que merecen la pena con poca tirada y las especiales hoy en día te piden un ojo de la cara por ellas. Vamos que la ganancia la quieren hacer las tiendas ya de salida sin dejarte apenas nada de margen de revalorización.
> 
> ...



Y la has vendido? Porque supongo que gran parte de esa revalorización se debe al aumento del premium en todas las demás monedas. Si la situación económica se calma y los premiums vuelven a bajar tb bajará, quizás a 100?


----------



## IvanRios (9 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues más o menos igual que antes. La única que ha mejorado ha sido la mint canadiense que a partir del 2018 introdujo un nuevo proceso de fabricación que las evita.
> 
> Las demás igual o peor. La Royal mint inglesa sigue teniendo problemas de manchas de leche en las nuevas Britannias y sobre todo parece que en las de Robin Hood aparte de las manchas de leche hay defectos de fabricación tipo desconchones y demás.
> 
> ...



Si la Maple posterior a 2018 no da problemas de manchas de leche, creo que es de las mejores razones, si no la mejor, para tener maples.

Los canguros que tengo en efecto todos con manchas, alguna Filarmónica también y algunos Krugerrand igualmente empiezan.

¿Y los panda tampoco suelen dar problemas en este sentido, no?


----------



## Basster (9 Ago 2021)

Acabo d ver como se desploma en directo un 5% la Oz de plata. En 5min...


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Ago 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Acabo d ver como se desploma en directo un 5% la Oz de plata. En 5min...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 737229



Yo lo he visto también. He llegado a ver -8%. Lo he posteado en el hilo del oro y la plata


----------



## Daviot (9 Ago 2021)

Lo dicho señores, aunque la cotización de la plata llegue consistentemente a niveles inferiores a 20 euros, pocas tiendas o casi ninguna venderán de acuerdo a esos precios.

Por eso a esos niveles podría ser interesante comprar un ETF de plata física fiable como el PSLV canadiense de Eric Sprott.


----------



## Daviot (9 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y la has vendido? Porque supongo que gran parte de esa revalorización se debe al aumento del premium en todas las demás monedas. Si la situación económica se calma y los premiums vuelven a bajar tb bajará, quizás a 100?



No funciona así el tema. El calendario lunar de ópalo es una nueva colección de la Perth mint que salió a finales del 2019 con la primera moneda del año 2020 que se corresponde en el calendario chino con la rata.

Este año 2021 han sacado el buey y queda toda la colección por delante que a medida que van sacando más monedas se van revalorizando más las anteriores.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2021)

Yo también tengo la del año del ratón en ópalo y la verdad es que es una moneda que impresiona en mano, pero lo que se ha revalorizado es desmedido..


----------



## Forcopula (11 Ago 2021)

Proxima moneda de la seria "alegorias" de la Germania Mint. En este caso dos chatilungas ligeras de ropa reforzando el estereotipo que tienen los americanos sobre las europeas 

Fuera ya de coñas, personalmente no me gusta la tendencia que esta teniendo la Germania Mint de hacer monedas en las que la imagen se ve a la legua que está hecha con ordenador y no quedan precisamente naturales.

En octubre en tiendas según la página


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Ago 2021)

Cual es el mejor sitio para comprar la coleccion del año lunar? Tengo las de onza de plata pero me gustaría buscar las de 1/10 de oro o algo así


----------



## Forcopula (11 Ago 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Cual es el mejor sitio para comprar la coleccion del año lunar? Tengo las de onza de plata pero me gustaría buscar las de 1/10 de oro o algo así











Perth Mint Lunar 2 series 1/10 oz GOLD PROOF SET 12 coins Box + Coa - GOLDSILVER.BE


Complete series 12 x 1/10 oz gold proof Lunar 20 Links




goldsilver.be





Algo caras pero aquí tienes la colección completa. 

Enviado desde mi Pixel 4a mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Ago 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Perth Mint Lunar 2 series 1/10 oz GOLD PROOF SET 12 coins Box + Coa - GOLDSILVER.BE
> 
> 
> Complete series 12 x 1/10 oz gold proof Lunar 20 Links
> ...



comorarlas a la mint directamente?? No tendré problemas de aduana?
Ignora esta tontería. El siguiente mensaje abajo


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Ago 2021)

Acabo de ver q no es la mint... es una tienda belga?


----------



## Forcopula (12 Ago 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Acabo de ver q no es la mint... es una tienda belga?



Eso es, la mitad de los que andamos por aquí hemos comprado ahí algo


----------



## FranMen (12 Ago 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Proxima moneda de la seria "alegorias" de la Germania Mint. En este caso dos chatilungas ligeras de ropa reforzando el estereotipo que tienen los americanos sobre las europeas
> 
> Fuera ya de coñas, personalmente no me gusta la tendencia que esta teniendo la Germania Mint de hacer monedas en las que la imagen se ve a la legua que está hecha con ordenador y no quedan precisamente naturales.
> 
> En octubre en tiendas según la página



Hombre, piensa que están operadas, eso está a la orden del día


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 Ago 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Proxima moneda de la seria "alegorias" de la Germania Mint. En este caso dos chatilungas ligeras de ropa reforzando el estereotipo que tienen los americanos sobre las europeas
> 
> Fuera ya de coñas, personalmente no me gusta la tendencia que esta teniendo la Germania Mint de hacer monedas en las que la imagen se ve a la legua que está hecha con ordenador y no quedan precisamente naturales.
> 
> En octubre en tiendas según la página



Eso que has puesto es un render, y si, queda fatal. Parecen sims. Como sea igual en mano....


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Eso que has puesto es un render, y si, queda fatal. Parecen sims. Como sea igual en mano....



Suelen poner el diseño figurado tipo render como has comentado para que quede mejor. Creo que el diseño definitivo en mano pierde puntos frente al render.

Este diseño representa a Germania y a Austria que se consideran naciones hermanas.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2021)

Por otra parte impresionante que saquen una moneda bullion con tirada de 25.000 unidades de un Alien y con leyenda incluida de " Estamos aquí ".


----------



## FranMen (12 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por otra parte impresionante que saquen una moneda bullion con tirada de 25.000 unidades de un Alien y con leyenda incluida de " Estamos aquí ".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 740929



Y, siendo conspiranoico, es sospechoso que la saquen ahora que también circulan muchas noticias oficiales. La crisis que tenemos sin aliens no es tan creíble


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Suelen poner el diseño figurado tipo render como has comentado para que quede mejor. Creo que el diseño definitivo en mano pierde puntos frente al render.
> 
> Este diseño representa a Germania y a Austria que se consideran naciones hermanas.



En parte lo entiendo, hay monedas que cuesta mucho que salgan bien en una foto y un render no viene mal. Más de una vez he pedido alguna por probar, y cuando me ha llegado me he llevado una muy grata sorpresa al verla en directo.

Pero por otra parte, creo que además de ser un render, las chicas quedan demasiado artificiales, parecen dos muñecas sin vida.


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por otra parte impresionante que saquen una moneda bullion con tirada de 25.000 unidades de un Alien y con leyenda incluida de " Estamos aquí ".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 740929



Quien ha sacado eso?? Tokelau fijo jajaj


----------



## Forcopula (12 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Quien ha sacado eso?? Tokelau fijo jajaj



La Scottsdale Mint, me agrada basta tengo que reconocer, un poco fuera de lo habitual


----------



## Visrul (12 Ago 2021)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien sabe algo de las Komsco de éste año (Zi sin, Tigre, Chiwoo,...)?
Tendrían que haber salido si no me equivoco pero de momento no encuentro nada, me parece raro.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Y, siendo conspiranoico, es sospechoso que la saquen ahora que también circulan muchas noticias oficiales. La crisis que tenemos sin aliens no es tan creíble



Además ya no podemos decir que en este hilo faltan aliens


----------



## azathot (13 Ago 2021)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en estos mundos, tanto en el de los foros como en el de las monedas de plata, y en este ultimo parece que he entrado con mal pie, pero bueno si queréis os cuento esa historia en otro momento. He leído prácticamente todo el hilo, me refiero a casi las 73 paginas, y me han parecido un hilo genial con el que he aprendido bastante y el sitio adecuado para haceros la siguiente pregunta: ¿Qué opináis sobre la colección de monedas de dc comics, me refiero a las monedas de NIUE que comienza con la onza de Batman? Se me hace un poco cara pero si la comparamos con la de Marvel creo los precios son similares en este momento ¿creéis que me arrepentiré de hacerla?


----------



## Sigpac (13 Ago 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en estos mundos, tanto en el de los foros como en el de las monedas de plata, y en este ultimo parece que he entrado con mal pie, pero bueno si queréis os cuento esa historia en otro momento. He leído prácticamente todo el hilo, me refiero a casi las 73 paginas, y me han parecido un hilo genial con el que he aprendido bastante y el sitio adecuado para haceros la siguiente pregunta: ¿Qué opináis sobre la colección de monedas de dc comics, me refiero a las monedas de NIUE que comienza con la onza de Batman? Se me hace un poco cara pero si la comparamos con la de Marvel creo los precios son similares en este momento ¿creéis que me arrepentiré de hacerla?



En mi opinión, *si te gusta el diseño y no te importa pagar el premium*, no te arrepentirás; aunque muy probablemente habrá algunas en la serie que no te gusten pero que comprarás para tenerla completa, suele pasar. Si piensas que están demasiado caras vete a otra serie, o directamente empieza con bullion puro, donde puedes irte a monedas con mínimo sobrespot.


----------



## azathot (13 Ago 2021)

Sigpac dijo:


> En mi opinión, *si te gusta el diseño y no te importa pagar el premium*, no te arrepentirás; aunque muy probablemente habrá algunas en la serie que no te gusten pero que comprarás para tenerla completa, suele pasar. Si piensas que están demasiado caras vete a otra serie, o directamente empieza con bullion puro, donde puedes irte a monedas con mínimo sobrespot.



Mil gracias por contestarme, soy muy friki, y me gustan mucho las dos primeras por lo que creo que voy a tirar palante lo unico que me da miedo es que bajen de precio una vez compradas, no pido que se revaloricen pero que valgan menos ... Sabéis si eso ha pasado alguna vez?


----------



## Sigpac (14 Ago 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Mil gracias por contestarme, soy muy friki, y me gustan mucho las dos primeras por lo que creo que voy a tirar palante lo unico que me da miedo es que bajen de precio una vez compradas, no pido que se revaloricen pero que valgan menos ... *Sabéis si eso ha pasado alguna vez*?



Con muchas de la FNMT te puedo asegurar (y muchos otros foreros) que sí ha pasado, porque vienen de fábrica con muchísimo sobreprecio, una lástima.

No te puedo asegurar que no vayan a valer menos, por ejemplo si el precio de la plata bajase mucho podría darse el caso perfectamente, al fin y al cabo estás comprando un metal precioso. ¿En una serie con cierta demanda? Sería más difícil, claro está.

Sí te puedo recomendar una cosa: si tienes que venderlas, que el último sitio sea un compro-oro.


----------



## Daviot (14 Ago 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en estos mundos, tanto en el de los foros como en el de las monedas de plata, y en este ultimo parece que he entrado con mal pie, pero bueno si queréis os cuento esa historia en otro momento. He leído prácticamente todo el hilo, me refiero a casi las 73 paginas, y me han parecido un hilo genial con el que he aprendido bastante y el sitio adecuado para haceros la siguiente pregunta: ¿Qué opináis sobre la colección de monedas de dc comics, me refiero a las monedas de NIUE que comienza con la onza de Batman? Se me hace un poco cara pero si la comparamos con la de Marvel creo los precios son similares en este momento ¿creéis que me arrepentiré de hacerla?



Pues bienvenido a este mundillo y enhorabuena por tu paciencia para leer el hilo entero.

Sobre la colección de las monedas de DC Comics sólo puedo decir que la primera de Batman está bien lograda aunando 3 elementos de manera armoniosa en la moneda, la ciudad de Gotham al fondo , el logo de Batman y el propio Batman en actitud dinámica. Además de eso la tirada es de sólo 15.000 monedas y en mano se ve muy bien.

Tampoco es necesario hacer la colección entera, puedes quedarte con las mejores. A mí por ejemplo la de Superwoman, segunda de la serie no me convence y espero a la siguiente a ver que tal.

Respecto a que es más cara que la de Marvel hay que tener en cuenta que las de Marvel tienen 50.000 monedas de tirada de cada personaje mientras esta serie es de 15.000 monedas para cada superhéroe.

En cuanto a tu mala experiencia en este mundillo de la monedas de plata espero que no haya sido demasiado traumática. Aquí quien más quién menos hemos tenido nuestros particulares reveses desde anularnos compras maestras a recibir monedas dañadas por la neglicencia en el envío por parte de la tienda, etc.

Por último solo comentarte que entrando en este hilo sólo has arañado la superficie, debajo hay un submundo de grandes conforeros que también se mueven por otros hilos, con mucho tiempo en esto y muchos conocimientos y sobre todo grandes personas que merecerá la pena que vayas conociendo poco a poco.


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2021)

parece que tendremos big five II


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> parece que tendremos big five II
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 744815



Si que les gustan los elefantes a los africanos... El elefante de somalia tambien esta bonito pero Africa siendo conocida por ser casa de los leones podrian hacer monedas mucho mas bonitas con estos... La moneda del leon de la rep checa la tengo y es una pasada, me arrepiento de no haber comprado 5 o 10.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> parece que tendremos big five II
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 744815



Hay alguna fecha prevista?


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hay alguna fecha prevista?



estos dicen el dia 27






Elephant - 1 Oz EMK.com


South Africa 2021, Elephant - 1 Oz, Big Five Series II (1.), 5 Rand | 1 Oz Silver | Uncirculated




www.emk.com


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues os cuento lo que me ha pasado para que os riais un poco y evitaros el mismo problema.
La semana pasada estaba buscando una balanza para pesar mis monedas y digo "venga voy a pillar la mejor y mas precisa que haya" asique veo que las hay de 0.001 de precision y digo esa es la que quiero.

Pues me llega, le pongo pilas, voy a probarla con 1 onza de plata y sale en la pantalla "overload!!" que le estoy poniendo mucho peso dice jajaj luego leo que el rango es de 20 gramos a 0.001 asique nada, a comprar otra de las normales que valen 5€ de mierda digo yo que para plata valdran, y esta pues bueno la usaré para oro fraccionado porque para otra cosa...

esta es la balanza en cuestion


----------



## cdametalero (17 Ago 2021)

Jaja....esa es para drojas hombre!!!
Coñas aparte, soempre va bien tener una de mayor precisión




Cipotecon dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento lo que me ha pasado para que os riais un poco y evitaros el mismo problema.
> La semana pasada estaba buscando una balanza para pesar mis monedas y digo "venga voy a pillar la mejor y mas precisa que haya" asique veo que las hay de 0.001 de precision y digo esa es la que quiero.
> 
> Pues me llega, le pongo pilas, voy a probarla con 1 onza de plata y sale en la pantalla "overload!!" que le estoy poniendo mucho peso dice jajaj luego leo que el rango es de 20 gramos a 0.001 asique nada, a comprar otra de las normales que valen 5€ de mierda digo yo que para plata valdran, y esta pues bueno la usaré para oro fraccionado porque para otra cosa...
> ...


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento lo que me ha pasado para que os riais un poco y evitaros el mismo problema.
> La semana pasada estaba buscando una balanza para pesar mis monedas y digo "venga voy a pillar la mejor y mas precisa que haya" asique veo que las hay de 0.001 de precision y digo esa es la que quiero.
> 
> Pues me llega, le pongo pilas, voy a probarla con 1 onza de plata y sale en la pantalla "overload!!" que le estoy poniendo mucho peso dice jajaj luego leo que el rango es de 20 gramos a 0.001 asique nada, a comprar otra de las normales que valen 5€ de mierda digo yo que para plata valdran, y esta pues bueno la usaré para oro fraccionado porque para otra cosa...
> ...



Yo tengo una de esas para pesar los pollos y cuando te pasas (para una fiesta o algún evento especial) es un coñazo. Eso sí: muy buena precisión.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Jaja....esa es para drojas hombre!!!
> Coñas aparte, soempre va bien tener una de mayor precisión



ya pero es que ahora que se del problema estoy viendo que las hay de 50g hasta 0.001 y quiero comprar una de esas, vaya error el mio, a ver ahora que hago con esta


----------



## Leunam (17 Ago 2021)

¿recomendáis alguna de esas básculas en especial?


----------



## Daviot (17 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para las cosas serias no hay que escatimar en gastos, las herramientas son la mejor inversión que uno puede hacer.
> 
> Hasta que haya algo mejor, esto es lo que yo recomendaría, lo mejor en calidad/precio:
> 
> ...



Hombre, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que las herramientas sean de calidad pero 131 euros y sólo precisión 0,01 g pues no sé. Yo tengo la que indica @sdPrincBurb y parece que va bien. Lo hice como una primera compra para salir del paso y comprar otra mejor más adelante pero como digo creo que va bien.


----------



## Daviot (17 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> ya pero es que ahora que se del problema estoy viendo que las hay de 50g hasta 0.001 y quiero comprar una de esas, vaya error el mio, a ver ahora que hago con esta



Jajaja....como te han dicho esa es para camellos.

Pero por si acaso no intentes vendérsela a alguno no sea que falle y acabes cómo en un vídeo de esos de narcos.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja....como te han dicho esa es para camellos.
> 
> Pero por si acaso no intentes vendérsela a alguno no sea que falle y acabes cómo en un vídeo de esos de narcos.



Cual es para camellos la que he comprado o la que iba a comprar?


----------



## Daviot (17 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Cual es para camellos la que he comprado o la que iba a comprar?



La que has comprado. La que vas a comprar parece que promete. Cuanto cuesta ?


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La que has comprado. La que vas a comprar parece que promete. Cuanto cuesta ?



Pues me vale como 20£


----------



## Daviot (17 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues me vale como 20£



Bien, parece un precio razonable. Ya nos contarás que tal va.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bien, parece un precio razonable. Ya nos contarás que tal va.



Si, lo que voy a hacer es decir que está no funciona y que me la cambien por la otra, la compré en ebau


Daviot dijo:


> Bien, parece un precio razonable. Ya nos contarás que tal va.



ya os contaré


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> ya pero es que ahora que se del problema estoy viendo que las hay de 50g hasta 0.001 y quiero comprar una de esas, vaya error el mio, a ver ahora que hago con esta



Tambien puedes reorientar tu colección a monedas de oro: de 1/4 oz, Soberanos o Unión Monetaria Latina y tienes báscula para toda la vida.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Ago 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Tambien puedes reorientar tu colección a monedas de oro: de 1/4 oz, Soberanos o Unión Monetaria Latina y tienes báscula para toda la vida.



Jajaj si, mi siguiente adquisición será un soberano.
Prefiero una báscula para pesar todo asique cogeré esa precisión 0.001 y 100g maximo peso.

la otra he dicho que no funcionaba y mañana la envío y me devuelven la pasta


----------



## Daviot (17 Ago 2021)

Buenas chavales, si os interesa iba a poner a la venta un detector de metales ya que no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a esta afición. Lo voy a poner en wallapop y milanuncios pero antes lo quería comentar por aquí por si da la casualidad de que alguien es aficionado al tema y le interesa. Pido perdón de antemano por salirme del tema del hilo.

El detector es un Minelab Sovereign GT que vale para el campo y la playa y es ahí sobre todo en el agua salada de la arena mojada o de la orilla donde funciona de maravilla ya que otros detectores ahí se vuelven locos. El plato y el mástil es impermeable pero la caja de mandos no, aunque sí resistente a salpicaduras y lluvia mediante la funda protectora que va incluida.

Usado 3 veces, está como nuevo. Funciona con 8 pilas AA de 1,5 voltios. La caja donde van los mandos puede colocarse en 4 posiciones distintas: en la S del palo, en la parte alta del palo que quedaría justo detrás del codo, al cinto (cadera) mediante la funda protectora (incluida) y al cuello mediante otro accesorio no incluido. Cable extra largo para permitir montaje a la cintura o al hombro.


Precio 525 euros envío incluido a cualquier lugar de la Península o en mano (Madrid) con descuento del envío.


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas chavales, si os interesa iba a poner a la venta un detector de metales ya que no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a esta afición. Lo voy a poner en wallapop y milanuncios pero antes lo quería comentar por aquí por si da la casualidad de que alguien es aficionado al tema y le interesa. Pido perdón de antemano por salirme del tema del hilo.
> 
> El detector es un Minelab Sovereign GT que vale para el campo y la playa y es ahí sobre todo en el agua salada de la arena mojada o de la orilla donde funciona de maravilla ya que otros detectores ahí se vuelven locos. El plato y el mástil es impermeable pero la caja de mandos no, aunque sí resistente a salpicaduras y lluvia mediante la funda protectora que va incluida.
> 
> ...



que chulo! que es lo mas valioso que has encontrado con estos dispositivos?
por otra parte, cual es la legislacion sobre ellos? creo recordar que tiene limitaciones de uso


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Ago 2021)

Como veis las compras de monedas de 1/4 de OZ? solo llevo unos meses comprando y no se que comprar exactamente, he comprado algunas monedas de plata y algo de oro haciendo compras periódicas pero me cuesta elegir que comprar.


Esta que es de 1 OZ me gusta
Moneda Pepita -Golden Eagle- de Oro 1 oz 2021 - Dracma Metales de Inversión

Panda de 8g tambien me gusta
Moneda Panda de Oro 8 g 2021 - Dracma Metales de Inversión

Dracma y Andorrano es donde ando comprando (andorrano me mandó una pieza de oro en no muy buenas condiciones la verdad) pero estoy buscando otros sitios que sean fiables, tambien en mi ciudad, aunque la que he encontrado en mi ciudad, Bilbao, en la plata se va de precio en comparación.

Se agradecen consejos, gracias.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Como veis las compras de monedas de 1/4 de OZ? solo llevo unos meses comprando y no se que comprar exactamente, he comprado algunas monedas de plata y algo de oro haciendo compras periódicas pero me cuesta elegir que comprar.
> 
> 
> Esta que es de 1 OZ me gusta
> ...



La de 1 oz de oro que pones del nugget no suele tener mucho tirón, mejor algo más seguro como el American Buffalo que te va a encantar cuando lo tengas en la mano.

En oro del tamaño similar al de 1/4 oz están muy bien las monedas de la Unión Monetaria Latina. Son monedas de 20 francos antiguas tipo el gallo frances, el angel de la suerte, el Napoleón III, los 20 francos vrenelli suizos y algunas más, estas que nombro son las mas conocidas.


----------



## Tichy (18 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La de 1 oz de oro que pones del nugget no suele tener mucho tirón, mejor algo más seguro como el American Buffalo que te va a encantar cuando lo tengas en la mano.
> 
> En oro del tamaño similar al de 1/4 oz están muy bien las monedas de la Unión Monetaria Latina. Son monedas de 20 francos antiguas tipo el gallo frances, el angel de la suerte, el Napoleón III, los 20 francos vrenelli suizos y algunas más, estas que nombro son las mas conocidas.
> 
> ...



Añadir que son monedas reales que circularon en su momento y que la mayoría se pueden conseguir en buen estado con menor premium que los cuartos de onza bullion modernos.
Para mí no hay dudas sobre qué elegir.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que chulo! que es lo mas valioso que has encontrado con estos dispositivos?
> por otra parte, cual es la legislacion sobre ellos? creo recordar que tiene limitaciones de uso



Normalmente este modelo en concreto se usa en las playas para buscar monedas y anillos y cadenas de oro que hayan podido perder los bañistas. He encontrado muchas monedas y unos cuantos anillos, a!guno de oro pero no son tan abundantes como los que salen de acero inox.

En las playas del Norte no suele haber ninguna limitación salvo que no puedes buscar cerca de zonas BIC ( Bien de interés cultural ) como yacimientos arqueologicos o un castillo antiguo, etc. En Andalucía y Valencia creo que hay que sacar un permiso para buscar en las playas.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Como veis las compras de monedas de 1/4 de OZ? solo llevo unos meses comprando y no se que comprar exactamente, he comprado algunas monedas de plata y algo de oro haciendo compras periódicas pero me cuesta elegir que comprar.
> 
> 
> Esta que es de 1 OZ me gusta
> ...



Pues es raro que Andorrano te haya mandado algo en malas condiciones. Intenta contactar con ellos a ver que te dicen. Yo las veces que les he comprado todo bien, incluso monedas de 2 oz Libertad mejicanas me las enviaron gratis en un sure-safe. Y también unos guantes de algodón gratis.




Otras tiendas fiables son coininvest.com, emk.com/de, eldoradocoins.de, europeanmint.com


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues es raro que Andorrano te haya mandado algo en malas condiciones. Intenta contactar con ellos a ver que te dicen. Yo las veces que les he comprado todo bien, incluso monedas de 2 oz Libertad mejicanas me las enviaron gratis en un sure-safe. Y también unos guantes de algodón gratis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 746412
> 
> ...



Si, debería de haber contactado al día siguiente de recibir el envío, al final lo dejas para otro día y con el lío pasan las semanas, ya hace un mes.

Gracias por las contestaciones, lo miro todo.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Si, debería de haber contactado al día siguiente de recibir el envío, al final lo dejas para otro día y con el lío pasan las semanas, ya hace un mes.
> 
> Gracias por las contestaciones, lo miro todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno les comentas que por las vacaciones no has podido contactar antes. De todas formas no sé si será grave la cosa o no.

Lo digo por si es un pequeño rayón en una moneda, a veces nos ha pasado a casi todos en muchas monedas bullion que van de la Mint a la tienda en tubos todas juntas y se rozan entre ellas.

Yo una vez tuve que devolver un krugerrand aniversario del 2017 porque consideré que venía en bastante mal estado y el de la tienda ( Celticgold ) me hizo el reintegro del dinero y me gestionó el transporte pero tuve que pagar yo los gastos de envío.


----------



## faraico (19 Ago 2021)

qué horizonte temporal manejáis a la hora de invertid en oro?

no tocarlo nunca y proteger de la inflación?

si en 10 años quiero vender y el oro está mucho más caro....me lo pueden comprar en algún sitio y pagar vía transferencia? hay que pagar incremento patrimonial?

hablo de cantidades altas de 40 o 50mil euros.....


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> qué horizonte temporal manejáis a la hora de invertid en oro?
> 
> no tocarlo nunca y proteger de la inflación?
> 
> ...



Si quieres vender en una tienda y la tienda cumple con sus obligaciones, va a enviar tus datos y desde luego tienes que pagar incremento patrimonial. Por supuesto para justificar ese incremento es imprescindible contar con las facturas de compra, porque si no vas a tener que pagar por todo el importe de la venta.
Otra cosa es una compra venta menor entre particulares, por ejemplo en el mercadillo de la Plaza Mayor, en lo que normalmente nadie se va a meter.


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Si quieres vender en una tienda y la tienda cumple con sus obligaciones, va a enviar tus datos y desde luego tienes que pagar incremento patrimonial. Por supuesto para justificar ese incremento es imprescindible contar con las facturas de compra, porque si no vas a tener que pagar por todo el importe de la venta.
> Otra cosa es una compra venta menor entre particulares, por ejemplo en el mercadillo de la Plaza Mayor, en lo que normalmente nadie se va a meter.



Con el tema de las facturas siempre he tenido la duda de lo fácil que son falsificarlas o hacer una nueva poniendo el precio que te da la gana, en especial si es una tienda rusa, china o a saber… que se pongan a traducir y luego a ver como saben que es mentira porque a una tienda rusa le llega un mensaje de la hacienda española para comprobar y pasa como de la mierda


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> qué horizonte temporal manejáis a la hora de invertid en oro?
> 
> no tocarlo nunca y proteger de la inflación?
> 
> ...



El horizonte temporal sería a largo plazo pero eso no quita que si hemos comprado unas monedas bullion y estas se han revalorizado bastante digamos en poco tiempo no vayamos a hacer caja.

No necesariamente no tocarlo nunca, podemos vender algunas monedas que consideremos de poco interés para conseguir fiat y volver a comprar otras monedas más interesantes.

No sólo protege de la inflación sino de cualquier cisne negro que pudiera darse en un futuro, por ejemplo incautación de parte de los depósitos bancarios, corralito, desaparición del euro, creación de euro bueno y euro malo, etc.

Se puede volver a vender a las tiendas de monedas pero en España suelen pagar mal. En cambio como ya explicó @Muttley en uno de sus vídeos se puede coger un avión por 50 euros y plantarse en Bruselas donde hay tiendas de monedas bullion que las pagan bien de precio.

Esa cantidad de 40 o 50 mil viene muy bien porque cuando uno se pone a comprar cosas interesantes se agota rápido.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Con el tema de las facturas siempre he tenido la duda de lo fácil que son falsificarlas o hacer una nueva poniendo el precio que te da la gana, en especial si es una tienda rusa, china o a saber… que se pongan a traducir y luego a ver como saben que es mentira porque a una tienda rusa le llega un mensaje de la hacienda española para comprobar y pasa como de la mierda



Una factura de una tienda rusa o china no vale de nada si no la acompañas de la declaración (y correspondiente) pago de aduanas que tuviste que hacer en su momento.
Es lo declarado en aduanas lo que puedes detraer del importe de venta a la hora de pagar por el incremento patrimonial.


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Una factura de una tienda rusa o china no vale de nada si no la acompañas de la declaración (y correspondiente) pago de aduanas que tuviste que hacer en su momento.
> Es lo declarado en aduanas lo que puedes detraer del importe de venta a la hora de pagar por el incremento patrimonial.



Una onza de oro por ejemplo no hace falta declararla en aduanas


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Si yo vendo oro a una tienda (suponiendo que tenga claro), a quien le tienes que mostrar la factura de compra? A la tienda o a hacienda? Tienes que adjuntarla con la declaración o como? Lo pregunto porque no tengo ni idea y porque en una tienda que todos conocemos lo he preguntado y me han dicho que para monedas no necesitan la factura para comprarte las monedas.



No tienes que adjuntarla a la declaración ni te lo van a pedir en la tienda, efectivamente.
Tienes que declarar el importe de compra y el de venta en la declaración, tributas por la diferencia y te lo guardas por si te inspeccionan.


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una onza de oro por ejemplo no hace falta declararla en aduanas



Si has hecho la compra fuera de la UE y no lo declaras en aduanas, vas a tener problemas si pretendes en una inspección que ésa es la factura de la moneda que has vendido.
Una factura de fuera de la UE que no se ha declarado es como si no existiera a la hora de justificar el importe de la compra. Repito, en caso de inspección.


----------



## Cipotecon (19 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Si has hecho la compra fuera de la UE y no lo declaras en aduanas, vas a tener problemas si pretendes en una inspección que ésa es la factura de la moneda que has vendido.
> Una factura de fuera de la UE que no se ha declarado es como si no existiera a la hora de justificar el importe de la compra. Repito, en caso de inspección.



Ósea que si yo voy a Moscú y en una tienda compro una onza de oro, me dan la factura, vengo a españa y la vendo a alguien. 
¿no me van a aceptar la factura rusa?

por otra parte, que implicaciones tiene declararla en aduanas en el aeropuerto? Es gratis?


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ósea que si yo voy a Moscú y en una tienda compro una onza de oro, me dan la factura, vengo a españa y la vendo a alguien.
> ¿no me van a aceptar la factura rusa?
> 
> por otra parte, que implicaciones tiene declararla en aduanas en el aeropuerto? Es gratis?











Pago tasas de aduanas España | OCU


Todas las compras online que se hagan a países de fuera de la Unión Europea son importaciones y deben pasar trámites de aduana. OCU recuerda que desde el comienzo de enero, también los bienes que vengan de Reino Unido son importados, e informa de la situación actual y de lo que cambiará dentro...




www.ocu.org


----------



## MIP (19 Ago 2021)

Bonita serie de 12 monedas de 1oz de plata de tipo $5 de Tokelau de la mano de la Sunshine Mint. No se que tirada tendrán pero el precio es ajustado. 






Recherche - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## Zoeric (19 Ago 2021)

Están guapas las del zodiaco sí.

Entonces @Tichy, todas las gallo Marianne son del año que indica la moneda no?
Cuáles habría de nueva y antigua acuñación?
Soberanos, ducados...

Me ha llegado mi primera moneda (monedita) de horo...

Cuando la he visto de lejos pensé que se habían equivocado y me habían endiñado una rubia del caudillo...después he visto que era más finita





Acostumbrado a la plata, da un poquito de pena...bueno doy un poquito de pena yo, que sabía que era pobre, pero no tanto como una rata.

Pero bueno, por algo se empieza y ya tengo otra en camino.

A ver si la siguiente puede ser alguna que la vea sin la lupa


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Están guapas las del zodiaco sí.
> 
> Entonces @Tichy, todas las gallo Marianne son del año que indica la moneda no?
> Cuáles habría de nueva y antigua acuñación?
> Soberanos, ducados...



Los gallos/Marianne solo son originales si el año indicado es hasta 1906. Las posteriores es fácil que sean reacuñaciones de los años 50-60.

Los ducados como el que pones, de 1915, son todos reacuñaciones. De hecho los siguen haciendo y los puedes comprar nuevos en la Austrian Mint. 

Los soberanos son todos del año que se indica. No hay reacuñaciones.


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Están guapas las del zodiaco sí.
> 
> Entonces @Tichy, todas las gallo Marianne son del año que indica la moneda no?
> Cuáles habría de nueva y antigua acuñación?
> ...



Sí, pues prepárate que la que te viene es más pequeña todavía, de 16,5 mm, espero que tengas una buena lupa.

Mejor guarda un poco de pólvora seca y hazte cuando puedas por ejemplo con una de 1/10 oz de la Australian Lunar 2 diámetro 18,6 mm o incluso una de 1/4 oz de la misma serie, diámetro 22,6 mm. En cambio las de la serie Australian Lunar 3 son más pequeñas de diámetro.


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Bonita serie de 12 monedas de 1oz de plata de tipo $5 de Tokelau de la mano de la Sunshine Mint. No se que tirada tendrán pero el precio es ajustado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son bonitas pero extrañamente no tienen un límite de tirada y cuando salieron iban subidas a la parra, a más de 30 euros. Ahora parece que han bajado un poco pero aún así yo me lo pensaría.


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Perfect, entendido. Ahora tengo otra duda. Si yo no declaro la venta ni nada, suponiendo que vendo a una tienda, mi pregunta es: la tienda informa a hacienda de absolutamente cualquier venta que yo les haga? De cualquier importe? O solo informan a partir de cierta cantidad? Como funciona todo eso?



No lo sé con seguridad. Tengo entendido que tienen que registrar todas las transacciones en que les vendas a ellos y tienen que enviar copia de los registros cada cierto tiempo. Otra cosa es si lo siguen estrictamente, que no lo sé. Pero contaría con ello si vendiera a una tienda, cosa que no he hecho.


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Perfect, entendido. Ahora tengo otra duda. Si yo no declaro la venta ni nada, suponiendo que vendo a una tienda, mi pregunta es: la tienda informa a hacienda de absolutamente cualquier venta que yo les haga? De cualquier importe? O solo informan a partir de cierta cantidad? Como funciona todo eso?



A día de hoy a partir de 1000 euros tienen que informar o incluso no te pagan en efectivo a partir de esa cantidad, sino por transferencia. Eso en España, fuera no sé como está la cosa.

De ahí la ventaja del oro pequeño.


----------



## Somedus (19 Ago 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Los gallos/Marianne solo son originales si el año indicado es hasta 1906. Las posteriores es fácil que sean reacuñaciones de los años 50-60.
> 
> Los ducados como el que pones, de 1915, son todos reacuñaciones. De hecho los siguen haciendo y los puedes comprar nuevos en la Austrian Mint.
> 
> Los soberanos son todos del año que se indica. No hay reacuñaciones.



¿Cómo se puede saber si una moneda Marianne de 1913 es de esa fecha o es una reacuñación? ¿Hay algo que las distinga? ¿Y si es así se puede saber la fecha de reacuñación de alguna forma?

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (19 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> De acuerdo, gracias a ambos.
> 
> Me surge una ultima duda. Digamos que no pienso vender nunca o dentro de muchísimos años, y que tengo tanto oro como plata.
> 
> Tengo alguna obligación de declarar que los poseo o solo se declara cuando se vende para pagar ese impuesto sobre la ganancia patrimonial o por el contrario perdida patrimonial.



En principio sólo habría que declarar sobre lo que ganas respecto al precio al que compraste. Pero claro eso si no queda otro remedio como que hayas vendido en una tienda bullion. Si lo vendes entre particulares como que no.

Que lo posees no tienes ninguna obligación salvo que superes una cantidad estratosférica.


----------



## Tichy (19 Ago 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede saber si una moneda Marianne de 1913 es de esa fecha o es una reacuñación? ¿Hay algo que las distinga? ¿Y si es así se puede saber la fecha de reacuñación de alguna forma?
> 
> Saludos.



Que yo sepa, en esas monedas en concreto, no hay manera.


----------



## MIP (19 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Son bonitas pero extrañamente no tienen un límite de tirada y cuando salieron iban subidas a la parra, a más de 30 euros. Ahora parece que han bajado un poco pero aún así yo me lo pensaría.



Por 26,6 cholos estando el bullion puro a 23-24€ , y teniendo en cuenta a donde va a llegar la plata, se pagan solas. 

Y si no me las guardo de caprichito.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En principio sólo habría que declarar sobre lo que ganas respecto al precio al que compraste. Pero claro eso si no queda otro remedio como que hayas vendido en una tienda bullion. Si lo vendes entre particulares como que no.
> 
> Que lo posees no tienes ninguna obligación salvo que superes una cantidad estratosférica.



¿Qué límite es ese si se sabe?


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Qué límite es ese si se sabe?



2 millones de euros en Madrid y 700.000 euros con carácter general. No hay que incluir la vivienda habitual hasta los 300.000 euros de valor.


----------



## csan (20 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Qué límite es ese si se sabe?



En principio el impuesto de patrimonio ha de declararse a partir de 700.000 tipo general (vivienda habitual exenta hasta 300.000) .
Así que si descontadas las exenciones (deudas y demás) tuvieses más de 700.000 euros entre todos los activos; habría que retratarse en hacienda


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2021)

Pues qué cabrones.
De todas formas supongo que será complicado saber el valor real de una vivienda (salvo que cojan el catastral), si se tienen metales, etc.
Por ejemplo en los metales y al hilo de los comentarios anteriores, supongo que no tendrán inventario y no darán por hecho que si no se ha declarado venta es que se mantiene y lo cuenten a valor actual. Sería la pera, pero viendo lo delincuentes que son no me extrañaría.
(Un saludo a los delincuentes)


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Ago 2021)

Os traigo la primera moneda de 2022

mitos y leyendas UK, la continuación de Robin Hood, no se quien es esta tía pero bueno ahí va, ya está disponible en preventa
Que os parece, ¿oslafo?


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Ago 2021)

Vale ya he mirado quien es y es la novia de Robin Hood no me jodas jaja, no se muy bien que pinta en esta colección de mitos y leyendas teniendo en cuenta de que es una moneda por año, es hasta insultante no os parece? Será que no hay 1000 mejores? Si hacen una del rey Arturo con un diseño acojonante lo habían petado, o incluso de Merlín, pero de la novia de Robin Hood? Joder… en fin, esta es la zorrita que yo lo vi en dibujos


----------



## AU10KAG1K (20 Ago 2021)

csan dijo:


> En principio el impuesto de patrimonio ha de declararse a partir de 700.000 tipo general (vivienda habitual exenta hasta 300.000) .
> Así que si descontadas las exenciones (deudas y demás) tuvieses más de 700.000 euros entre todos los activos; habría que retratarse en hacienda



Para Cagalunya baja a 500K


----------



## AU10KAG1K (20 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues qué cabrones.
> De todas formas supongo que será complicado saber el valor real de una vivienda (salvo que cojan el catastral), si se tienen metales, etc.
> Por ejemplo en los metales y al hilo de los comentarios anteriores, supongo que no tendrán inventario y no darán por hecho que si no se ha declarado venta es que se mantiene y lo cuenten a valor actual. Sería la pera, pero viendo lo delincuentes que son no me extrañaría.
> (Un saludo a los delincuentes)



Lo del valor de las viviendas lo dejan "Arreglado" a principios del proximo año. Esto y otras cosas, preparaossss


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Ago 2021)

He visto que en europeanmint.com las onzas de plata es tán muy bien de precio, pero los portes son carillos (35€). ¿Alguien ha comprado es esa tienda? ¿A qué se debe la diferencia de precio en la plata? ¿Tiene menos IVA?


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Vale ya he mirado quien es y es la novia de Robin Hood no me jodas jaja, no se muy bien que pinta en esta colección de mitos y leyendas teniendo en cuenta de que es una moneda por año, es hasta insultante no os parece? Será que no hay 1000 mejores? Si hacen una del rey Arturo con un diseño acojonante lo habían petado, o incluso de Merlín, pero de la novia de Robin Hood? Joder… en fin, esta es la zorrita que yo lo vi en dibujos
> Ver archivo adjunto 747991



Pues espérate que hay no acaba la cosa, según elllos tienen pensado seguir sacando personajes secundarios de Robin Hood. El siguiente en la lista sería Little John.





De todas formas parece que las primeras de Robin Hood salen con defectos y con manchas de leche. Igual no todas pero hay probabilidades de que te salga alguna por lo que es bastante posible que siga la tendencia, además de lo irrelevante de sacar los personajes secundarios.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> He visto que en europeanmint.com las onzas de plata es tán muy bien de precio, pero los portes son carillos (35€). ¿Alguien ha comprado es esa tienda? ¿A qué se debe la diferencia de precio en la plata? ¿Tiene menos IVA?



Sí, a veces tienen buenos precios en algo pero también hay que fijarse en la descripción pues en algunas monedas pone que tienen arañazos y/o manchas.

Y 35 euros es si compras poca cantidad, a partir de cierto importe o por una sola moneda de kilo ya te clavan 55 euros de envío.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Lo del valor de las viviendas lo dejan "Arreglado" a principios del proximo año. Esto y otras cosas, preparaossss



offtopic:

Una okupa llama a la Policía para que le abra la puerta de un edificio en Zaragoza



edito: ¿alguien sabe si los krugers de plata están dando problemas de manchas de leche y así? es que quiero hacer un pedido, y por una diferencia de pocos céntimos por moneda, preferiría krugers a britanias... aunque las britanias me parecen bonitas, pero así evito el careto de la viejuna... gracias


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> De todas formas parece que las primeras de Robin Hood salen con defectos y con manchas de leche.



Si, eso parece. Y el principal defecto, que difícilmente se podrá corregir, es que traen el rostro ajado de una señora viejuna en una de sus caras.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> offtopic:
> 
> Una okupa llama a la Policía para que le abra la puerta de un edificio en Zaragoza
> 
> ...



Jajaja.......y seguro que se la abren, igualito que nosotros los remeros que tendríamos que pagar una pasta a un cerrajero.

Y sí, los krugerrands si he oído que dan problemas de manchas de leche en sus bullion standard, algo impropio de una Mint como la Sudafricana pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja.......y seguro que se la abren, igualito que nosotros los remeros que tendríamos que pagar una pasta a un cerrajero.
> 
> Y sí, los krugerrands si he oído que dan problemas de manchas de leche en sus bullion standard, algo impropio de una Mint como la Sudafricana pero es lo que hay.



POR SUPUESTO que se la abrieron: " Con ayuda de los Bomberos de Zaragoza, se logró acceder finalmente al bloque a través de un balcón. Una vez dentro, *se cortó la cadena de la puerta principal y la okupa pudo acceder al domicilio*. Los municipales no encontraron a nadie dentro del inmueble, pero dieron cuenta de lo sucedido a la Policía Nacional, que *podría abrir ahora diligencias contra el dueño por coacciones*. La Jefatura Superior explicó a HERALDO que el miércoles por la tarde intervinieron en el mismo edificio a petición del propietario, ya que se encontró dentro a otro okupa y se produjo una fuerte discusión entre ellos al intentar echarlo" 

Gracias por responderme a lo de los krugers, tendré que tragar jeto de puta vieja pérfida, parece ser


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2021)

estas 2 monedas son de la misma colección? , entiendo que no


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 748121
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 748122
> 
> ...



No, para nada. La primera es de la serie las virtudes que está bien pero la segunda de la serie ya me gusta menos porque tiene un aire a esculturas de los panteones de cementerio.




La otra moneda es un angel sobre la tumba de Napoleón. Sin palabras.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues espérate que hay no acaba la cosa, según elllos tienen pensado seguir sacando personajes secundarios de Robin Hood. El siguiente en la lista sería Little John.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 748096
> 
> ...



No me jodas,,,, en fin poco mas que decir, menudo desperdicio de serie, la creia mas prometedora la verdad, que la hubiesen llamado serie robin hood no mitos y leyendas


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, a veces tienen buenos precios en algo pero también hay que fijarse en la descripción pues en algunas monedas pone que tienen arañazos y/o manchas.
> 
> Y 35 euros es si compras poca cantidad, a partir de cierto importe o por una sola moneda de kilo ya te clavan 55 euros de envío.



Gracias


----------



## Patxin (22 Ago 2021)

¿Qué opináis de estas? Me molan mucho y no tengo ninguna de colorines. Están en Emk a 89,50. Vienen en metacrilato y con certificado de la New Zealand Mint. ¿Sabéis si va a haber más de esta serie?


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Lo del valor de las viviendas lo dejan "Arreglado" a principios del proximo año. Esto y otras cosas, preparaossss



¿Podrías ampliar información, por favor?


----------



## Daviot (22 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de estas? Me molan mucho y no tengo ninguna de colorines. Están en Emk a 89,50. Vienen en metacrilato y con certificado de la New Zealand Mint. ¿Sabéis si va a haber más de esta serie?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 750618
> Ver archivo adjunto 750619



Parece que sólo sacan esas 2. De todas formas hay que tener cuidado porque estos de la New Zealand Mint sacan colecciones como churros. Hace poco en el 2018 ya sacaron 4 monedas también dedicadas a Alicia en el país de las maravillas y ahí siguen a la venta.







Disney™ - Alice in Wonderland™ - 4 Coin Set EMK.com


Niue 2018, Disney™ - Alice in Wonderland™ - 4 Coin Set, Disney Collection, 4 x 2 $ | 4 x 1 Oz Silver | Proof




www.emk.com













También la Royal Mint inglesa acaba de sacar 2 monedas dedicadas a esta temática. Las monedas están basadas en las ilustraciones utilizadas en los libros originales.

Lo malo que las que son en color no son de plata sino de cuproniquel y las que si son de plata no son a color y además son de sólo 15,71 gramos de plata cada una a precio un tanto elevado. Vamos un desastre.


----------



## nedantes (22 Ago 2021)

madre mía menuda colección de libertades


----------



## Momo L (22 Ago 2021)

Sabéis de tiendas que no pidan Dni para comprar por debajo de +1000€ x internet?


----------



## Tichy (23 Ago 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Sabéis de tiendas que no pidan Dni para comprar por debajo de +1000€ x internet?



En ninguna de las que he comprado y salen aquí: GOLD.DE - Deutschlands Nr. 1 Gold-Vergleichsportal me han pedido DNI.


----------



## Momo L (23 Ago 2021)

Y


Tichy dijo:


> En ninguna de las que he comprado y salen aquí: GOLD.DE - Deutschlands Nr. 1 Gold-Vergleichsportal me han pedido DNI.



Y aquí en España? He comprado en CMC y sí o sí dni


----------



## Tichy (23 Ago 2021)

En España poco he comprado en tienda, pero tampoco me han pedido DNI (en subastas sí, pero es lógico identificarse para poder participar). La tienda que citas en concreto, no la conozco. 



Momo L dijo:


> Y
> 
> Y aquí en España? He comprado en CMC y sí o sí dni


----------



## kooraff (23 Ago 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> offtopic:
> 
> Una okupa llama a la Policía para que le abra la puerta de un edificio en Zaragoza
> 
> ...



CON DOS COJONES, YO FLIPO!!!! Y lo peor que le dan la razon a la tia. Asi nos va.


----------



## Zoeric (23 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, pues prepárate que la que te viene es más pequeña todavía, de 16,5 mm, espero que tengas una buena lupa.
> 
> Mejor guarda un poco de pólvora seca y hazte cuando puedas por ejemplo con una de 1/10 oz de la Australian Lunar 2 diámetro 18,6 mm o incluso una de 1/4 oz de la misma serie, diámetro 22,6 mm. En cambio las de la serie Australian Lunar 3 son más pequeñas de diámetro.



Ya te digo, ni la fecha se ve 

Gracias máquina, miraré las que me dices. 

La próxima a ver si es una Marianne de esas.

Estas las he elegido por precio, dentro de lo pequeño era lo que me salía mejor en las tiendas que las he comprado.

Ya digo que para intentar acumular un poquillo bueno, pero para coleccionar, se me va de madre el oro "prefiero" seguir con la plata.

Me entretiene más pillar 10 o 12 monedas de plata al mes que una o dos de estas pequeñas.

Eso sí, cuando haya alguna compra extra, o para compensar portes cómo ha sido el caso, a ver si voy haciéndome con algo más de horo.

Suspiro por una de esas de 50$ del indio o una de 50 pesos mejicanos.


----------



## Zoeric (23 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> He visto que en europeanmint.com las onzas de plata es tán muy bien de precio, pero los portes son carillos (35€). ¿Alguien ha comprado es esa tienda? ¿A qué se debe la diferencia de precio en la plata? ¿Tiene menos IVA?



Yo sólo les he comprado una vez y me "extraviaron" una moneda.

Me dijeron, al hacer el envío y no antes (había pasado bastante, porque alguna moneda era de preventa) que una no la habían encontrado o que ya no estaba disponible o algo así.

Eso sí, me dijeron si quería el dinero u otra moneda de similar valor y dije que el dinero y en dos días lo tenía. Y un par de monedas de cobre que me enviaron. No sé si para compensar "la pérdida" o si se las regalarán a todo el mundo. No creo.

Aún así me jodió bastante, las que nada que me avisarán un mes o dos después de pedirlas. Así que trataré de evitar comprarles nada.

Ya aprovecho para ver si a alguno por aquí le sobra una de esas monedas a buen precio que me mande un privado.

La moneda en cuestión era una Maple Leaf con la privy Mark del lobo.


----------



## Daviot (23 Ago 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Ya te digo, ni la fecha se ve
> 
> Gracias máquina, miraré las que me dices.
> 
> ...



Los gallos Marianne son bonitos pero ya son 300 euros. Alguna cosa interesante hay en oro pequeño con capacidad de revalorización como la nueva colección de Kookaburras de 1/10 de oz que comenzó en 2020 y ahora va por la segunda moneda muy bonita, más que la primera.

Sobre 193 euros en las tiendas que todavía la tengan y a 190 estaba en el foro de compraventa hace poco. 15.000 unidades de tirada tanto para la primera como para esta segunda moneda y las dos vienen ya con su cápsula.








La primera de la serie ya no se encuentra en las tiendas y ya piden sobre 300 euros por ella.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Ago 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Ya te digo, ni la fecha se ve
> 
> Gracias máquina, miraré las que me dices.
> 
> ...



Te pasa igual que a mi, pero ya llevo mas de 1 kilo de plata en monedas y empiezo a ver el beneficio de comprar oro para ahorrar espacio; en cuanto tengas 200 onzas de plata con sus capsulas no vas a saber donde meterlas jajaj empiezan a ser indiscretas y aprendes a valorar mas el oro tan pequeñito y mucho mas valioso.

Por lo menos asi me ha pasado; seguire comprando plata desde luego pero no todo lo que vea que no tengo, no 10 al mes como vengo haciendo, solo las que mas me gusten.


----------



## Daviot (23 Ago 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yo sólo les he comprado una vez y me "extraviaron" una moneda.
> 
> Me dijeron, al hacer el envío y no antes (había pasado bastante, porque alguna moneda era de preventa) que una no la habían encontrado o que ya no estaba disponible o algo así.
> 
> ...




Hablando de lobos, Canadá está a punto de sacar su segunda moneda de 2 oz de plata de la colección "Criaturas del Norte". Así como la primera que fue la del Kraken no tenía mucho interés, creo que esta segunda moneda dedicada al hombre lobo si va a llamar bastante la atención.


----------



## Silver94 (23 Ago 2021)

La del Kraken no me gustó nada, esta sin embargo está mucho mejor.


----------



## Daviot (23 Ago 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> La del Kraken no me gustó nada, esta sin embargo está mucho mejor.



Sí, y también dentro de esta serie, más adelante, es probable que saquen un big foot.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Ago 2021)

Patxin dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de estas? Me molan mucho y no tengo ninguna de colorines. Están en Emk a 89,50. Vienen en metacrilato y con certificado de la New Zealand Mint. ¿Sabéis si va a haber más de esta serie?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 750618
> Ver archivo adjunto 750619



La verdad que el diseño de la primera me encanta pero que este en color me echa completamente para atrás, sabes si está sin colorear?


----------



## PIRLO (25 Ago 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Sabéis de tiendas que no pidan Dni para comprar por debajo de +1000€ x internet?



Dracma Metales al 3er pedido (todos <1000€).
Por eso siempre que puedo compro en tiendas alemanas.


----------



## faraico (25 Ago 2021)

Buenos días, quiero diversificar mi cartera.

Para pillar unos 20.000 euros en oro, estaba pensando pillar monedas de 1 onza.....o de menos para no tener que identificarse con DNI?

Lo del DNI es para que no nos puedan exigir el día de mañana algún impuesto?

Cómo meteríais 20k€ en oro?

O mejor un ETF físico?

La idea es aguantarlo y no venderlo salvo necesidad, quiero proteger la pasta de la famosa y temida inflación.

Qué opinión os merece este estuche?









Set 18 monedas de 1oz oro Krugerrand


Set 18 monedas de 1oz oro Krugerrand en estuche de madera




shop.degussa-mp.es


----------



## Daviot (25 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días, quiero diversificar mi cartera.
> 
> Para pillar unos 20.000 euros en oro, estaba pensando pillar monedas de 1 onza.....o de menos para no tener que identificarse con DNI?
> 
> ...



El estuche ese no interesa para nada. Sale a 1664 euros la onza cuando ahora mismo sin mirar mucho está un Krugerrand a 1604 euros comprando uno sólo. O sea que nos podemos ahorrar 60x18=1080 euros ya de entrada.

Y si cogemos Maple Leafs de Canadá nos salen ahora mismo sin mirar mucho a 1587 euros con lo cual el ahorro respecto a ese estuche es de 18x77=1386 euros.

Lo de DNI es para que las autoridades pertinentes sepan quién ha comprado y cuanto. Si reciben el aviso de que alguien se ha gastado de golpe 20.000 euros en oro esa persona se convierte en sujeto de interés para investigarla.


----------



## Zoeric (25 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Los gallos Marianne son bonitos pero ya son 300 euros. Alguna cosa interesante hay en oro pequeño con capacidad de revalorización como la nueva colección de Kookaburras de 1/10 de oz que comenzó en 2020 y ahora va por la segunda moneda muy bonita, más que la primera.
> 
> Sobre 193 euros en las tiendas que todavía la tengan y a 190 estaba en el foro de compraventa hace poco. 15.000 unidades de tirada tanto para la primera como para esta segunda moneda y las dos vienen ya con su cápsula.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, esta por ese precio si está interesante. La verdad que los kookaburras siempre funcionan


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días, quiero diversificar mi cartera.
> 
> Para pillar unos 20.000 euros en oro, estaba pensando pillar monedas de 1 onza.....o de menos para no tener que identificarse con DNI?
> 
> ...



Como te han dicho y puedes leer en los hilos metaleros, compra lo más barato que puedas. En las tiendas te clavan más, los estuches y "rarezas" más.
Si lo que quieres es metal para preservar valor, tienes monedas de ley 900, 917, y las de 999. Cualquiera te valdría.
También va bien no tener todas grandes, de 1 Oz aprox, por si necesitas vender alguna parte por ejemplo.

Aparte de las tiendas también hay subastas de casas que se dedican a esto, tienen comisiones, pero el precio final te puede salir mejor que en la tienda. Tendrás tu factura igualmente.

Por ejemplo, en este *enlace* tienes una subasta dentro de unos días, estás a tiempo de ver lo que hay y puedes ver los precios que están pujando.
El lote 1672 son 20 medallas ( no son monedas, pero están emitidas por Numismática Ibérica y tienen su certificado, además del certificado que te dará la casa de subastas, que es una buena casa). Son de ley 917 (22 kilates), como los Krugerrand o soberanos. 348,75 g que serían 348.75x0.917=319,8 g oro puro. Y ahora mismo el precio de puja está por 12000 € (calderilla) que sumando la comisión del 18 %, te da un precio por Oz de 1377 €.
También tienes bastantes francos suizos a 295 €, con sus 6,45 g ley 900, que saldrían a 1586 €/Oz aprox.
Estas son monedas históricas, aleadas, de 1/4 de onza o menos y que tienen su encanto.

Antes de comprar mira bien. En la página de Numista puedes comprobar las características de la moneda, para no cagarla. Hay que tener en cuenta el peso y la ley para saber el peso de oro fino (puro).

Como ves, tienes bastantes opciones.
Y luego está el tema fiscal, dni ( en esta casa no lo piden, aunque todas en teoría pasan datos a hacienda si superas los 3000 al año), facturas, y demás. Pásate por los hilos y lee, tienes bastante info. Y vende los bitcoños antes de que sea tarde 

Edito €/Oz, que lo tenía en el excel con -1% y no me di cuenta antes. (si pagas con visa que te hagan descuento, aún te ahorras otros leurillos)


----------



## no_me_consta (27 Ago 2021)

Cuanto suelen tardar los de coininvest en mandar el pedido? Siete días después aún no ha salido de Alemania.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Cuanto suelen tardar los de coininvest en mandar el pedido? Siete días después aún no ha salido de Alemania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



A mí me tardaron 10-12 días hace un mes.


----------



## Patxin (27 Ago 2021)

Tengo yo un pedido a Emk hecho el domingo por DHL y, según el track, tampoco ha salido de Alemania. Paciencia franciscana.


----------



## andresenciso (27 Ago 2021)

No es un pedido de Coininvest, pero un pedido de Alemania que salió el día 15 de agosto por correo certificado, me ha llegado hoy. Creo que Coininvest va con servicio de mensajería, por lo que debería tardar menos.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2021)

Pues a mí me están llegando bien las cosas. Ayer recibí el aviso de que mis onzas de la familia Simpson ya están de camino con DHL.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ago 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> No es un pedido de Coininvest, pero un pedido de Alemania que salió el día 15 de agosto por correo certificado, me ha llegado hoy. Creo que Coininvest va con servicio de mensajería, por lo que debería tardar menos.



A mí tardaron unos 10 días en enviarlo, pero cuando salió de allí tardó menos de dos días en llegar, y fue porque el punto de entrega previsto estaba cerrado y acabaron entregándomelo en casa.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno pues me acabo de comprar esta; no se si seguira con ese diseño a partir de ahora o si solo es por el 35 aniversario y luego siguen con las normales, personalmente me gusta muchisimo mas esta.


----------



## no_me_consta (28 Ago 2021)

En coininvest la plata va sin IVA o te lo calzan luego?

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> En coininvest la plata va sin IVA o te lo calzan luego?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



El precio final es el que pone. Pero vamos que coininvest puede estar bien para algunas monedas de oro pero para las de plata está carísimo.

Las onzas de plata donde más baratas están es en goldsilver.be y en europeanmint.com para cierta cantidad, ya que los gastos de envío van desde 37 euros para la primera y desde 30 euros para la segunda.

Para pocas monedas igual interesa más eldoradocoins que tiene unos gastos de envío sobre 10 euros aproximadamente.


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> En goldsilver.be te dan opcion ademas de acumular varios pedidos y si ya compartes el envío con algún amigo o familiar los gastos de envio se diluyen y mucho.



Sí eso es así, pero hay que tener en cuenta que cuando acumulas algún pedido más te suben los gastos de envío a 42 euros y te van sumando sobre 2 euros más cada vez que añades algo más.


----------



## no_me_consta (28 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> El precio final es el que pone. Pero vamos que coininvest puede estar bien para algunas monedas de oro pero para las de plata está carísimo.
> 
> Las onzas de plata donde más baratas están es en goldsilver.be y en europeanmint.com para cierta cantidad, ya que los gastos de envío van desde 37 euros para la primera y desde 30 euros para la segunda.
> 
> Para pocas monedas igual interesa más eldoradocoins que tiene unos gastos de envío sobre 10 euros aproximadamente.



Pregunto por esta supuesta oferta que me han mandado, ya veo que en general si están algo más baratas esas páginas q has puesto.

Como veis esto?







Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Pregunto por esta supuesta oferta que me han mandado, ya veo que en general si están algo más baratas esas páginas q has puesto.
> 
> Como veis esto?
> 
> ...



Creo que está bastante bien de precio, sale sobre 24,09 euros la onza de plata. Seguramente se agoten rápido.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Pregunto por esta supuesta oferta que me han mandado, ya veo que en general si están algo más baratas esas páginas q has puesto.
> 
> Como veis esto?
> 
> ...



Cuando la añades al carrito de la compra te suman el IVA, yo también lo he recibido.

Edito: acabo de probarlo de nuevo y esta vez no me cobran el IVA


----------



## Beto (29 Ago 2021)

Perdonad, pero me estoy liando con las monedas de la serie Terra de Tokelau....hay dos o son 3?


----------



## Daviot (29 Ago 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Perdonad, pero me estoy liando con las monedas de la serie Terra de Tokelau....hay dos o son 3?



Pues parece que hay 4 de momento ya que la serie comenzó en el año 2020 y sale en dos acabados para cada año, BU y proof-like.

Las tiradas son:

2020________20.000 en BU___________10.000 en proof-like

2021________30.000 en BU___________7.500 en proof-like

Como curiosidades señalar que la moneda lleva una pequeña estrella justo debajo de la cara de la Biega para por fin localizar donde coño está Tokelau.

Igualmente en la otra cara en la parte superior vienen indicadas las coordeadas GPS de donde está ubicada la Pressburg Mint que es la que hace la moneda y que está en Bratislava. A que tampoco sabéis donde está Bratislava ?, pues no me lo preguntéis porque ni pajolera idea.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues parece que hay 4 de momento ya que la serie comenzó en el año 2020 y sale en dos acabados para cada año, BU y proof-like.
> 
> Las tiradas son:
> 
> ...



A que se debe lo de “biega”? En vez de vieja


----------



## Daviot (29 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A que se debe lo de “biega”? En vez de vieja



Es el argot del foro. Si no lo dices así Calopez se enfada.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Es el argot del foro. Si no lo dices así Calopez se enfada.



Ya ya pero me preguntaba si se debe a algo o simplemente alguien lo dijo una vez hizo gracia y se quedó así?


----------



## Beto (29 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Es el argot del foro. Si no lo dices así Calopez se enfada.



Jajajaja hostias después de comer y tomar vino, te partes con la frase 

Tengo que mirar bien las monedas porque cada vez que las veo, el dibujo parece distinto....


----------



## Daviot (29 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya ya pero me preguntaba si se debe a algo o simplemente alguien lo dijo una vez hizo gracia y se quedó así?



Cosas del floro, igual que derroído, hogos, balla balla y demás.


----------



## Daviot (29 Ago 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Perdonad, pero me estoy liando con las monedas de la serie Terra de Tokelau....hay dos o son 3?



Por cierto, son monedas muy chulas y que suelen estar muy bien de precio.


----------



## Beto (29 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por cierto, son monedas muy chulas y que suelen estar muy bien de precio.



Gracias, las miraré en cuanto pueda


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que está bastante bien de precio, sale sobre 24,09 euros la onza de plata. Seguramente se agoten rápido.



22,40 la Oz gastos de envío incluidos. 

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andresenciso (30 Ago 2021)

Buenas. Os dejo foto de una moneda que me gustaba mucho y al fin he conseguido a un precio razonable. La moneda tiene forma cóncava/convexa simulando el guante de beisbol y la curvatura de la pelota. Espero que os guste.


----------



## Daviot (30 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> 22,40 la Oz gastos de envío incluidos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



A mí me salen 774,70÷32,15= 24,09 euros por onza.

Hoy veo que está el lingote a 797,33÷32,15= 24,80 euros por onza.


----------



## Daviot (30 Ago 2021)

Quería comentar la siguiente curiosidad.

Desde 2015 y cada 2 años la US Mint saca una moneda de 1 oz de oro llamada Liberty coin. Normalmente es una representación femenina y son una pasada de monedas por lo bien hechas que están y el alto relieve que tienen. Eso sí salen carillas las jodidas, la de este año sale a 2.700 dólares 

Esta es la de 2015.







La de 2017.







La de 2019.







Pues bien este año 2021 que toca sacar otra Liberty coin hay un poco de polémica porque la imagen de la moneda es la de un caballo bronco desbocado y hay partidarios y detractores de la moneda casi a partes iguales. El caso es que la moneda ya está a la venta en la página de la U.S. Mint para ser enviada en noviembre.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Ago 2021)

A mi me gusta...mucho más que la American eagle. Al menos el águila calva tiene el pico del tamaño adecuado.


----------



## muhammad_ali (31 Ago 2021)

Hola a todos, vuelvo a burbuja después de mucho tiempo. Pillo sitio en el hilo.

Una duda, sigue existiendo hilo de compraventa entre foreros?


----------



## csan (31 Ago 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Hola a todos, vuelvo a burbuja después de mucho tiempo. Pillo sitio en el hilo.
> 
> Una duda, sigue existiendo hilo de compraventa entre foreros?



Aquí lo tienes






Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Es curioso el canal de Telegram de subastas metaleras donde la gente paga precios mayores q en tiendas como goldsilver o Eldorado, ayer y es solo un ejemplo una eagle type 2 a 32 euros cuando en eldorado estaba sobre 28,a esto contribuye el creador del canal poniendo gráficos del oro a poco q...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Ago 2021)

Que opináis de las monedas medievales o del imperio romano? Veo en la royal mint que tienen un precio asequible


----------



## Daviot (31 Ago 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que opináis de las monedas medievales o del imperio romano? Veo en la royal mint que tienen un precio asequible



Pues que es una pasada tener monedas de hace 1000 o 2000 años en tu mano por un precio asequible. Si contaran todo lo que han visto.......


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Ago 2021)

Y por cierto; el cambio de la de plata me parece una cagada pero la de oro ahora es una pasada, antes querían meter mucho en poco espacio.


----------



## Daviot (1 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y por cierto; el cambio de la de plata me parece una cagada pero la de oro ahora es una pasada, antes querían meter mucho en poco espacio.
> Ver archivo adjunto 760594



Ya, pero ese render que pones no es la imagen real de la moneda y un águila tiene mucho más porte que esa imagen afeminada de un depredador. Por no mencionar el estropicio que le han hecho en el ojo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues que es una pasada tener monedas de hace 1000 o 2000 años en tu mano por un precio asequible. Si contaran todo lo que han visto.......



si te contarian que un tio las habia hecho el dia de antes, las habia envejecido no te imaginas ni como y luego con una bonita historia te la habian vendido por muchos X mas de lo que vale en realidad.

Suele ser asi aunque no os lo creais.


----------



## FranMen (1 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya, pero ese render que pones no es la imagen real de la moneda y un águila tiene mucho más porte que esa imagen afeminada de un depredador. Por no mencionar el estropicio que le han hecho en el ojo.



Y el pico retorcido para que no se salga de la moneda y ese pelo, perdón, plumas, peinadas aparentando descuidadas en la barbilla …


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya, pero ese render que pones no es la imagen real de la moneda y un águila tiene mucho más porte que esa imagen afeminada de un depredador. Por no mencionar el estropicio que le han hecho en el ojo.



No es un render, es una foto, tengo la moneda ahora mismo en mi mano y es igual. 
Sin embargo coincido en lo del ojo que queda un poco raro pero nada del otro mundo.. y el diseño del águila a mi me encanta, será a gustos. 
la anterior yo la veo como que en una moneda quieren meter 2 aguilas a lo lejos que casi ni de distinguen.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues que es una pasada tener monedas de hace 1000 o 2000 años en tu mano por un precio asequible. Si contaran todo lo que han visto.......





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> si te contarian que un tio las habia hecho el dia de antes, las habia envejecido no te imaginas ni como y luego con una bonita historia te la habian vendido por muchos X mas de lo que vale en realidad.
> 
> Suele ser asi aunque no os lo creais.



Hombre depende de donde las compres, en la royal mint no te van a timar, más que nada porque les sobran de todos los tesoros enterrados que han ido encontrando, en el British museum dejan unas cuantas y las demás para hacer caja, por £120 tienes unas cuantas y son bonitas.
Me refería más al tema de inversión; tiene que ser jodidamente difícil venderlas porque nadie se va a fiar de que sean reales por mucho certificado que tengas puede ser otra moneda. Yo creo que si la compras es más por colección que por inversión, es decir como el que se compra una mesa de madera maziza o yo que se algo que no vaya a vender pero se te encapriche.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Hombre depende de donde las compres, en la royal mint no te van a timar, más que nada porque les sobran de todos los tesoros enterrados que han ido encontrando, en el British museum dejan unas cuantas y las demás para hacer caja, por £120 tienes unas cuantas y son bonitas.
> Me refería más al tema de inversión; tiene que ser jodidamente difícil venderlas porque nadie se va a fiar de que sean reales por mucho certificado que tengas puede ser otra moneda. Yo creo que si la compras es más por colección que por inversión, es decir como el que se compra una mesa de madera maziza o yo que se algo que no vaya a vender pero se te encapriche.




Es que no sabeis como va el tema y yo ahora mismo no puedo hablar de esto por que me juego aparecer en un olivar como minimo con un palizon, quizas algun dia pueda hablar de forma mas nitida y libre pero ahora mismo no.

Os recomiendo que veais el documental que sale en youtube el maestro español para las monedas es lo mismo, este va de arqueologia.

Esto hay diferentes grupos y simplemente por la manera de hablar que tengo en el foro tardarian diez minutos en tenerme perfilado entre diez o quince candidatos a palizon gordo y tirarme al olivar, normalmente te dejan vivo segun he podido saber de otros que se han llevado esas tumbas de ostias y logicamente prefiero llevarme bien y no tener esos problemas como bien comprendereis.

Entonces con lo que os voy soltando de vez en cuando bastante teneis como para saber lo que haceis y lo que comprais.

No perdeis nada por ver el documental


----------



## andresenciso (1 Sep 2021)

Parece que en el dorado van a poner una nueva moneda de Regreso al Futuro. De momento no deja pedirla. 

He buscado información de la moneda pero no he encontrado nada, ni siquiera en la web de la Perth Mint. A ver si alguien puede dar algo más de info....seguramente se venderá rápido.


----------



## Daviot (2 Sep 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Parece que en el dorado van a poner una nueva moneda de Regreso al Futuro. De momento no deja pedirla.
> 
> He buscado información de la moneda pero no he encontrado nada, ni siquiera en la web de la Perth Mint. A ver si alguien puede dar algo más de info....seguramente se venderá rápido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 761443



De momento, tampoco veo ninguna información. La moneda bastante parecida a la primera, solo aparece el Delorean, ni rastro de los protagonistas.

Yo hubiese sacado al protagonista principal por lo menos, como sale en el poster de la peli.

Además no hay ninguna mención al condensador de fluzo. Que triste !


----------



## andresenciso (3 Sep 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Parece que en el dorado van a poner una nueva moneda de Regreso al Futuro. De momento no deja pedirla.
> 
> He buscado información de la moneda pero no he encontrado nada, ni siquiera en la web de la Perth Mint. A ver si alguien puede dar algo más de info....seguramente se venderá rápido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 761443



Bueno pues ya están tanto en el dorado como en emk a unos 39 euros. Tirada de 10.000 unidades. 

Creéis que es de las que se pondrán en torno a 50 o 60 euros en pocos meses?


----------



## Daviot (3 Sep 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Bueno pues ya están tanto en el dorado como en emk a unos 39 euros. Tirada de 10.000 unidades.
> 
> Creéis que es de las que se pondrán en torno a 50 o 60 euros en pocos meses?



No creo. Porque además de esa moneda tan sosa también han sacado las chibi coins de la misma saga y otras a color y no veo que haya mucho interés.

Además yo las veo ya como desfasadas, igual que las de Jhon Wayne que todavía seguían a la venta y las de 007.


----------



## Daviot (3 Sep 2021)

Ahora lo que yo veo es que las tiendas siguen aplicando unos premiums elevadísimos a las monedas de plata teniendo en cuenta que tenemos el precio spot a 20 y pico.

Prefiero esperar y no comprar nada salvo que salga algo muy interesante o algo muy ajustado de precio.


----------



## andresenciso (3 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ahora lo que yo veo es que las tiendas siguen aplicando unos premiums elevadísimos a las monedas de plata teniendo en cuenta que tenemos el precio spot a 20 y pico.
> 
> Prefiero esperar y no comprar nada salvo que salga algo muy interesante o algo muy ajustado de precio.



En eso coincido contigo. Me alucina que la moneda tenga un precio de salida de casi 40 euros. Creo que esta no me la voy a llevar...seguiré con mi colección de monedas Made in USA.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ahora lo que yo veo es que las tiendas siguen aplicando unos premiums elevadísimos a las monedas de plata teniendo en cuenta que tenemos el precio spot a 20 y pico.
> 
> Prefiero esperar y no comprar nada salvo que salga algo muy interesante o algo muy ajustado de precio.



En mi opinión no es que apliquen premiums elevados si no que el mercado de plata papel es un mercado diferente de plata física.

si los precios son tan altos es porque la demanda también es alta; ¿para que iban a poner las onzas de plata a 20€ para quedarse sin stock en 1 día y esperar un mes a reponer? Como en cualquier negocio mayor demanda mayor precio porque total les toca esperar a que la royal mint (u otra) les envié las monedas asique mejor para ellos venderlas a 30 durante un mes que a 20 en un día y quedarse 29 mirando el cielo. 
y esto sin olvidar que son las propias casas de la moneda las que sacan el precio ya inflado, si te vas a la royal mint ya son caras con respecto al spot, tontos no son y saben que son dos mercados distintos a estas alturas


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Sep 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> En eso coincido contigo. Me alucina que la moneda tenga un precio de salida de casi 40 euros. Creo que esta no me la voy a llevar...seguiré con mi colección de monedas Made in USA.



Me paso lo mismo con la de la familia Simpson que salió a un paston y pase de comprarla a pesar de que me gustaba, tenía la esperanza de que bajase de precio como las de 007 y jhone Wayne que han nombrado Antes pero me da que no va a ser el caso


----------



## Daviot (3 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me paso lo mismo con la de la familia Simpson que salió a un paston y pase de comprarla a pesar de que me gustaba, tenía la esperanza de que bajase de precio como las de 007 y jhone Wayne que han nombrado Antes pero me da que no va a ser el caso



La de los Simpsons yo la he comprado a 37 euros y algunas tiendas como los belgas ya se han venido arriba y la venden ahora a 49 euros. Sin embargo en eldoradocoins la tienen a 40.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La de los Simpsons yo la he comprado a 37 euros y algunas tiendas como los belgas ya se han venido arriba y la venden ahora a 49 euros. Sin embargo en eldoradocoins la tienen a 40.



Yo vivo en uk y solo la veo a £40 que son casi 50€… 
Voy a esperar porque hacía un par de semanas que no miraba las tiendas y estoy viendo que muchas monedas recién salidas han caído de precio. Hace meses las kukaburras me era imposible encontrarlas y tuve que pagar mucho, ahora están en oferta, luego de las australianas esta de la que pongo foto estaba a una pasada igual 50€ y ahora la veo también en oferta, asique veo que no soy en único que decidió parar de seguir comprando a esos precios. 
ahora si este mes me arruino jaja compré el águila de oro y voy a comprar un Soverano de oro, y aparte todas estas de plata en oferta.


----------



## Daviot (3 Sep 2021)

Viviendo en Uk puedes aprovechar a comprar cosas interesantes de allí y que puedes revender cuando viajes a España.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Viviendo en Uk puedes aprovechar a comprar cosas interesantes de allí y que puedes revender cuando viajes a España.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 763432
> 
> ...



Que privilegio tiene comprarlo aquí frente a comprarlo desde españa? Normalmente aquí los precios son abusivos


----------



## Forcopula (3 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que privilegio tiene comprarlo aquí frente a comprarlo desde españa? Normalmente aquí los precios son abusivos



Que aquí en la aduana te crujen a impuestos y tasas.


----------



## Daviot (4 Sep 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Que aquí en la aduana te crujen a impuestos y tasas.



Así es, UK ya no forma parte de la Unión Europea desde enero de 2021 y ahora hay que pagar aduanas de todos los envíos que vienen de allí.

La de 3 Graces de Santa Elena de 1 oz de plata está allí a 99 £, aquí si la encuentras debe estar a 159 o 169 euros. La colección de 1/4 de oz de plata en reverse frosted también está más barata allí y aquí es imposible encontrarla a buen precio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Así es, UK ya no forma parte de la Unión Europea desde enero de 2021 y ahora hay que pagar aduanas de todos los envíos que vienen de allí.
> 
> La de 3 Graces de Santa Elena de 1 oz de plata está allí a 99 £, aquí si la encuentras debe estar a 159 o 169 euros. La colección de 1/4 de oz de plata en reverse frosted también está más barata allí y aquí es imposible encontrarla a buen precio.




Me cascaron a mi 17 euros con algo el otro dia por un pedido de 50 euros.

Son unos chorizos eran 4 euros de tasas los otros 13 euros no se sabe claro ni de que son, tasas de correos se supone por gestionar ellos, pero viene dividido en varias cosas...........

En fin ya contaba con que me iban a cascar la tasa esta de los cojones, menuda chorizada.


----------



## Daviot (4 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me cascaron a mi 17 euros con algo el otro dia por un pedido de 50 euros.
> 
> Son unos chorizos eran 4 euros de tasas los otros 13 euros no se sabe claro ni de que son, tasas de correos se supone por gestionar ellos, pero viene dividido en varias cosas...........
> 
> En fin ya contaba con que me iban a cascar la tasa esta de los cojones, menuda chorizada.



Sí, entre las tasas que suelen ser de 20 euros en concepto de gestiones más el IVA sobre el 20 % pegan un buen palo que se nota más si el pedido es pequeño.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me cascaron a mi 17 euros con algo el otro dia por un pedido de 50 euros.
> 
> Son unos chorizos eran 4 euros de tasas los otros 13 euros no se sabe claro ni de que son, tasas de correos se supone por gestionar ellos, pero viene dividido en varias cosas...........
> 
> En fin ya contaba con que me iban a cascar la tasa esta de los cojones, menuda chorizada.





Daviot dijo:


> Sí, entre las tasas que suelen ser de 20 euros en concepto de gestiones más el IVA sobre el 20 % pegan un buen palo que se nota más si el pedido es pequeño.



Pues imaginaos lo mismo pero al contrario; aqui yo solo puedo comprar en uk por lo que tampoco hay tanta variedad; si compro fuera de uk me joden a tasas y sale aun peor; la onza de plata mas barata aqui son 30 libras que son como 35 euros.


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues la cosa está complicada para comprar algo interesante ya que como todos sabréis los premiums siguen siendo una barbaridad en casi todas las monedas.

Mientras tanto la cotización de la plata está en terreno de nadie, en lo que parece ser un canal bajista. Hace poco ha intentado romperlo por arriba pero de momento sin un resultado claro.

Por abajo tenemos un soporte en el entorno de 21,61 dólares sobre 18,31 euros.

Si sigue bajando creo que preferiré entrar con algo en un ETF físico y dar de lado a las tiendas y a sus exagerados márgenes.


Chart de 4 horas.









Chart diario.


----------



## azathot (10 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues la cosa está complicada para comprar algo interesante ya que como todos sabréis los premiums siguen siendo una barbaridad en casi todas las monedas.
> 
> Mientras tanto la cotización de la plata está en terreno de nadie, en lo que parece ser un canal bajista. Hace poco ha intentado romperlo por arriba pero de momento sin un resultado claro.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información y por estar siempre disponible y atento eres un crack.


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que no sabeis como va el tema y yo ahora mismo no puedo hablar de esto por que me juego aparecer en un olivar como minimo con un palizon, quizas algun dia pueda hablar de forma mas nitida y libre pero ahora mismo no.
> 
> Os recomiendo que veais el documental que sale en youtube el maestro español para las monedas es lo mismo, este va de arqueologia.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver el documental.. Me esperaba otra cosa después de acojonarnos tanto pero me a resultado interesante, si sabes alguno más te agradezco nos lo compartas, lo veré también.


Por último. Dejadme que comparta mi alegría con vosotros.. por fin tengo en las manos las dos monedas de DC comics .. Batman y wonderwoman. Si es cierto que la moneda de Batman está mucho mejor. Pero me sorprendido con wonderwoman ya que en mano mejora mucho, parece no tener nada que ver con las de las fotos.
Y bueno, ya estoy deseando que salga la próxima de la colección si sabéis algo de cuál va a ser cuando sale etc me lo comentáis si sois tan amables


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Gracias por la información y por estar siempre disponible y atento eres un crack.
> 
> Acabo de ver el documental.. Me esperaba otra cosa después de acojonarnos tanto pero me a resultado interesante, si sabes alguno más te agradezco nos lo compartas, lo veré también.
> 
> ...




No se ahora mismo ninguno mas que ese pero ese es como para que acojone la cosa, si te das cuenta ademas los que hablan lo hacen con cierta delicadeza por que ya estan amenazados y no quieren problemas.

Lo dicen bien claro, si hablas sobre algo o pones en dudas algo aunque sepas que tienes razon al dia siguiente te comen vivo a denuncias y al final te obligan a retractarte, mucha gente ni querra esos lios y simplemente se callaran directamente.


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2021)

ya ha salido la primera de caribe oriental ec8 2021 y la segunda
Es una serie que me gusta ,,, para quien interese.
La del tetris y la de la familia simpson , mejoran mucho en mano
saludos


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 771852
> 
> ya ha salido la primera de caribe oriental ec8 2021 y la segunda
> Es una serie que me gusta ,,, para quien interese.
> ...



No comprendía esta serie bien y he estado echando un vistazo y tiene sus peculiaridades.

Resulta que EC8 viene de la Organización de 8 países o territorios del Caribe oriental formada por Anguilla, Antigua & Barbuda, Dominica, Grenada, Montserrat, Saint Kitts & Nevis, Santa Lucia, y San Vicente y las Granadinas.

Entonces desde 2018 cada año sacan 8 monedas en total, de estos países aunque cada moneda representa un motivo diferente por eso igual Antigua & Barbuda saca un barco y Grenada saca un submarinista y Anguilla saca una langosta, vamos que no tiene porque ser de la misma temática.

Este año la primera moneda sería esa del pájaro de Antigua y Barbuda y la segunda es el escudo de armas de Grenada.


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2021)

Bueno, y mientras esperamos a que bajen los premiums resulta que hay una invasión de tigres de la colección del calendario chino de cada mint.

La de la Royal Australian Mint que es una moneda curva en forma de domo.
















Las más ridículas parecen ser la de Canadá y la chibi coin de Nueva Zelanda.













La más cansina, de la madre con la cría, es la de la Perth Mint en plata. Afortunadamente en oro el diseño creo que está mejor.


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2021)

La proof de oro del tigre no está mal….pero hay que tener “ahorillos”


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2021)

Sigo con alguna foto más que no podía meter en el otro mensaje.

Esta es la de la Perth Mint en oro que me parece mejor diseño que el que han sacado en plata.









La de la Royal Mint inglesa en su línea con las monedas del calendario lunar, no parece haber sacado un diseño muy afortunado.







Y no pongo de otras colecciones para no ser pesado pero creo que nos vamos a cansar de ver tigres .


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> La proof de oro del tigre no está mal….pero hay que tener “ahorillos”
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 772826



Joder, casi ponemos la misma foto, jajaja.

Yo creo que la normal BU tampoco estará mal ya que la Perth Mint suele sacar el animal en brillo y el fondo un poco más opaco en esta colección.


----------



## azathot (12 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por otra parte impresionante que saquen una moneda bullion con tirada de 25.000 unidades de un Alien y con leyenda incluida de " Estamos aquí ".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 740929



Ya estoy viendo esta moneda por las tiendas pero alguien sabe si pertenece a alguna serie o es una sola aislada.?


----------



## timi (12 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo esta moneda por las tiendas pero alguien sabe si pertenece a alguna serie o es una sola aislada.?



Es la primera de una serie ,,, creo


----------



## azathot (12 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


> Es la primera de una serie ,,, creo



Ok gracias


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo esta moneda por las tiendas pero alguien sabe si pertenece a alguna serie o es una sola aislada.?



Pudiera ser que sí, porque en algunos sitios mencionan la moneda como la serie Alien de Ghana pero tampoco puedo darlo como seguro al 100%.

Esta moneda la hace la Scottsdale Mint de USA para Ghana.

La han hecho en 5 acabados distintos.

La de plata BU con tirada de 25.000 monedas.

La de oro con solo 100 ejemplares de tirada.

Y luego está la que viene en acabado antiguo con 3000 unidades.

Las proof se dividen en 2 tipos distintos, las 2 con los ojos que brillan en la oscuridad pero la proof normal tiene 1000 unidades de tirada y luego está la proof recubierta de rodio de sólo 500 unidades.

Además de eso en el centro de la moneda aparece el mensaje "We are here" pero sólo en las de oro y en las proof.


----------



## Sneed (12 Sep 2021)

Si inviertes en negocios y no en criptomonedas eres un subnormal decrépito y senil que debe suicidarse


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

La FNMT emitirá la primera onza de bullion español | Blog Numismático


La FNMT emitirá la primera onza de bullion español. Serán monedas de una onza de oro con pureza de 999,9 milésimas. Me refiero a una onza troy...




blognumismatico.com




Por cierto, la última moneda que ha puesto Daviot no es un extraterrestre, es como te quedas tras pasar el COVID (síndrome post covid) A mí no me la cuelan, los extraterrestres no existen, vaya insistencia por todos los miedos


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

Monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico"


Orden ETD/890/2021, de 12 de agosto, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico" (BOE de 19 de agosto de 2021). Texto completo.



laadministracionaldia.inap.es


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico"
> 
> 
> Orden ETD/890/2021, de 12 de agosto, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico" (BOE de 19 de agosto de 2021). Texto completo.
> ...



Muy buena noticia compañero, gracias por el aporte.

Además se van a ceñir a los standares internacionales utilizando la onza troy.

También pone en el enlace que la sacarán en reverse proof y con un 10 % de premiun sobre el spot y tirada de 12.000 unidades.

Creo que puede ser muy interesante y seremos privilegiados de adquirirla antes que el mercado internacional.

Ahora sólo falta que el diseño sea aceptable, crucemos los dedos.


----------



## azathot (13 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico"
> 
> 
> Orden ETD/890/2021, de 12 de agosto, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección dedicadas al "Lince Ibérico" (BOE de 19 de agosto de 2021). Texto completo.
> ...



Una pena que solo sea en oro, no me va a dar tiempo a ahorrar tanto


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy buena noticia compañero, gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Además se van a ceñir a los standares internacionales utilizando la onza troy.
> 
> ...



Me he deslogueado para ver a quien contestabas, y veo que es al forero @FranMen .
El caso es que me tiene en el ignore, ya me había dado cuenta, pero la verdad no entiendo el porqué. Nunca tuve ninguna discusión con él ni nada. ¿Le podéis preguntar, por favor, porqué me tiene en el ignore? Gracias de antebrazo.
Por cierto, muy interesantes monedas del lince ibérico, a ver el diseño y el precio.


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy buena noticia compañero, gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Además se van a ceñir a los standares internacionales utilizando la onza troy.
> 
> ...



De entrada ya sabemos que tendremos al alter ego de la viega: al preparao


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> De entrada ya sabemos que tendremos al alter ego de la viega: al preparao



Pues incluso ahí vamos a tener suerte porque en la otra cara de la moneda ya han dicho que va a ir el columnario.


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2021)

Por cierto @FranMen comenta @Justo Bueno que porque le tienes en el ignore que no puede ver tus mensajes y que él recuerde no te ha quitado ninguna novia ni nada para que le hayas puesto ahí.


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Una pena que solo sea en oro, no me va a dar tiempo a ahorrar tanto



Pues tienes hasta finales de este año que es cuando supuestamente sale para ir vendiendo cosas en el hilo dedicado a ello. Suerte.


----------



## Eyman (13 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, y mientras esperamos a que bajen los premiums resulta que hay una invasión de tigres de la colección del calendario chino de cada mint.
> 
> La de la Royal Australian Mint que es una moneda curva en forma de domo.




¡Qué guapa la de la Australian!

No sé cómo quedará o se guardará siendo curva, pero me la apunto.


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por cierto @FranMen comenta @Justo Bueno que porque le tienes en el ignore que no puede ver tus mensajes y que él recuerde no te ha quitado ninguna novia ni nada para que le hayas puesto ahí.



Ni se idea, soy de gatillo fácil. Designore


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> ¡Qué guapa la de la Australian!
> 
> No sé cómo quedará o se guardará siendo curva, pero me la apunto.



Viene con su cápsula y su caja ya que es proof. La que es BU no la han sacado todavía y esa no la hacen curvada sino plana.


----------



## kragh (14 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Viene con su cápsula y su caja ya que es proof. La que es BU no la han sacado todavía y esa no la hacen curvada sino plana.



La verdad que esta muy guapa pero su precio al ser proof se dispara casi a los 100€ (7.500 de tirada). La de oro también es curva y se va aún más de precio, supera los 2.000€, eso si limitada a 750 unidades.


----------



## Furillo (15 Sep 2021)

Toda la razón del mundo, conflorero. Pero para los que están en la toma de decisiones, la historia es FACHA, igual que las matemáticas. 
Casi debemos dar gracias de que no hayan elegido un diseño eco-friendly, resiliente y no-binario.


----------



## azathot (16 Sep 2021)

hola a todos, veo que la plata y el oro están bajando es el momento de hacer la compra mensual?? que opináis??


----------



## Daviot (16 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> hola a todos, veo que la plata y el oro están bajando es el momento de hacer la compra mensual?? que opináis??



Buen castañazo llevamos hoy tanto en la plata (19,35 euros) como en el oro (1493 euros).

Más que compra de físico yo me estoy preparando para entrar en el ETF de plata física PSLV de Eric Sprott ya que estas bajadas no significan que se traduzcan en igual proporción en bajadas en las monedas bullion.








Respecto al oro veremos que pasa. Consiguió salir del canal bajista pero ahora peligra un poco la cotización.


----------



## Daviot (17 Sep 2021)

Bueno señores, hoy me he enterado de quien se ha hecho rico a nuestra costa desde marzo del 2020 mes en el que hubo aquel bajón grande del precio de la plata, llegando a cotizar por debajo de 11 euros la onza pero que por supuesto ninguna tienda vendía onzas de plata próximo a esos precios.

Quien se ha hecho de oro, nunca mejor dicho, ha sido una empresa llamada A-mark Precious Metals que cotiza en el Nasdaq bajo el ticker AMRK y que es la empresa matriz de los distribuidores JM Bullion, Provident Metals, Pinehurst, Sunshine Minting y Silvertowne. Además A-mark es distribuidor oficial de la US Mint.

Su cotización desde marzo del 2020 hasta hoy se ha multiplicado por más de 6 veces pasando de 9 dólares a los 61,09 dólares que cotiza hoy.

¿ Qué, como se os ha quedado el cuerpo ?


----------



## FranMen (17 Sep 2021)

Hola, gracias por las noticias que aportas, pero no sería más útil dejar este hilo para las monedas y lingotes y las noticias incluirlas en los otros hilos?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno señores, hoy me he enterado de quien se ha hecho rico a nuestra costa desde marzo del 2020 mes en el que hubo aquel bajón grande del precio de la plata, llegando a cotizar por debajo de 11 euros la onza pero que por supuesto ninguna tienda vendía onzas de plata próximo a esos precios.
> 
> Quien se ha hecho de oro, nunca mejor dicho, ha sido una empresa llamada A-mark Precious Metals que cotiza en el Nasdaq bajo el ticker AMRK y que es la empresa matriz de los distribuidores JM Bullion, Provident Metals, Pinehurst, Sunshine Minting y Silvertowne. Además A-mark es distribuidor oficial de la US Mint.
> 
> ...



Nosotros mirando a las mineras cuando la pasta está en los distribuidores...Los bosques no nos han dejado ver el árbol


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, gracias por las noticias que aportas, pero no sería más útil dejar este hilo para las monedas y lingotes y las noticias incluirlas en los otros hilos?



Llevas razón, pero es su hilo y se lo folla como quiere . Igual en el otro hilo han empezado a desvariar hablando de canarios en conserva y otras vainas. Sí, el que no trabaja granaino rumano, quién si no? Solo falta que aparezcan los criptoñeros.


----------



## Daviot (17 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, gracias por las noticias que aportas, pero no sería más útil dejar este hilo para las monedas y lingotes y las noticias incluirlas en los otros hilos?



Ya, pero estas cosas también nos afectan. No podemos seguir pagando alegremente premiums de 4 o 5 euros o incluso de más de 10 euros en las Silver Eagles y que el día de mañana se reajusten esos premiums a lo que siempre han sido, de 1 o 1'5 euros y que luego nos quedemos con cara de tontos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya, pero estas cosas también nos afectan. No podemos seguir pagando alegremente premiums de 4 o 5 euros o incluso de más de 10 euros en las Silver Eagles y que el día de mañana se reajusten esos premiums a lo que siempre han sido, de 1 o 1'5 euros y que luego nos quedemos con cara de tontos.



Está claro que el aporte es importante, sólo lo decía por facilitar el seguimiento de hilos, introduciendo las nuevas entradas en el título que más se ajuste al contenido de lo aportado


----------



## XXavier (17 Sep 2021)

Yo pensaba que invertir en monedas de oro era relativamente seguro, pero este tipo de falsificaciones es difícil de detectar... 




En Alibaba hay cientos de anuncios así... Creo que la única solución es comprar monedas pequeñas, de 1/4 de onza como mucho...


----------



## azathot (17 Sep 2021)

La plata me odia, a finales del mes pasado compre británias a 25'35


XXavier dijo:


> Yo pensaba que invertir en monedas de oro era relativamente seguro, pero este tipo de falsificaciones es difícil de detectar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778454
> 
> ...



Con las de plata pasa igual yo aún tengo mis dudas con un lingote que compré en eBay 
Un lion scottsdale ss. 
Cada vez que lo miro me asaltan las dudas creo que fue a un vendedor de Alemania el cual tenía buenas valoraciones incluso por lingotes idénticos, pero es que me meto en AliExpress y los veo idénticos como churros, mismo peso medidas, no magnéticos, no se cómo se permiten esas copias. Y muy importante no me costó barato ...


----------



## azathot (18 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Fabricate un magnetic slide y pruébalo hombre, sale barato y eso no falla. No vale con que no sea magnético, tiene que tener cierta atracción al imán, muy poca.. no falla:



ok gracias lo probare


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> La plata me odia, a finales del mes pasado compre británias a 25'35
> 
> Con las de plata pasa igual yo aún tengo mis dudas con un lingote que compré en eBay
> Un lion scottsdale ss.
> Cada vez que lo miro me asaltan las dudas creo que fue a un vendedor de Alemania el cual tenía buenas valoraciones incluso por lingotes idénticos, pero es que me meto en AliExpress y los veo idénticos como churros, mismo peso medidas, no magnéticos, no se cómo se permiten esas copias. Y muy importante no me costó barato ...



Muy mal por comprar en ebay a un vendedor desconocido y algo tan genérico como un lingote de plata.

Para salir de dudas ya le estás haciendo la prueba de la densidad.

Tienes que pesar el lingote en una báscula lo más precisa posible, ideal que de hasta centésimas de gramo ( 2 decimales ) o al menos décimas de gramo (1 decimal ).

Pesas el lingote, no sé si lo compraste de 1 kilo o de 1 onza. El peso exacto que te dé lo divides entre 10,49 gramos por cm3 que es la densidad de la plata y te salen los cm3 de volumen.

Por ejemplo si es un lingote de 1 kilo y te salen 1003 gramos los divides entre 10,49 gramos/cm3 y te salen 95,61 cm3. Ahora coges el lingote y lo atas con hilo fino y lo pesas suspendido sobre un recipiente lleno de agua sobre la balanza. El peso que debe salir son esos 95,61 gramos o muy próximo, que son lo que pesan los 95,61 cm3 de agua desplazada.


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> ok gracias lo probare





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Fabricate un magnetic slide y pruébalo hombre, sale barato y eso no falla. No vale con que no sea magnético, tiene que tener cierta atracción al imán, muy poca.. no falla:




Siento aguaros la fiesta pero el cobre también tiene la misma propiedad diamágnetica que la plata por lo que esa prueba no es concluyente. Podria tratarse de un lingote de cobre recubierto por una fina capa de plata.


----------



## azathot (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Siento aguaros la fiesta pero el cobre también tiene la misma propiedad diamágnetica que la plata por lo que esa prueba no es concluyente. Podria tratarse de un lingote de cobre recubierto por una fina capa de plata.



Si he visto el ese vídeo hace un momento. Lo de la densidad me ha gustado pero no sé dónde o quién tiene una báscula así. Que yo conozca nadie. 
Es de una onza, menos mal... Y fue la primera pieza de plata pura que compré ... Creo que pague la novatada, aún sigo siendo novato pero por lo menos he aprendido a no comprar en eBay


----------



## azathot (18 Sep 2021)

Desde entonces solo compró en tiendas reconocidas y si me gusta alguna oferta de algún particular miro antes en AliExpress a ver si venden copias de esa moneda y si es así no la compro


----------



## XXavier (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy mal por comprar en ebay a un vendedor desconocido y algo tan genérico como un lingote de plata.
> 
> Para salir de dudas ya le estás haciendo la prueba de la densidad.
> 
> ...




Bueno, el peso que debe salir es de 1003 – 95,61 = 907,39 gramos


----------



## asqueado (18 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Desde entonces solo compró en tiendas reconocidas y si me gusta alguna oferta de algún particular miro antes en AliExpress a ver si venden copias de esa moneda y si es así no la compro




Copias de las monedas que salgan las van a seguir haciendo, y mas con los adelantos que hay, hoy en dia.
Antiguamente las copias salian mas pequeñas y con menos peso, pero ha salido una nueva silicona azul que no reduce la pieza nada, por consiguiente con metales como cobre, laton, etc. y con baños de plata y oro, algunos ingenuos se creen que son verdaderas.
Luego existe en la joyeria que se hacen monedas de oro o plata identicas al original, pero simplemente cambiandole la fecha de la moneda o el facial, ya no es delito, asi se busca generalmente en las de oro fechas que esa moneda nunca ha existido, el valor de la moneda y el peso de la misma, pero no la que dicta la numismatica.
Los que son nuevos en esto de los metales preciosos, por su bien deberian de leer un poco mas, porque existen montones de hilos, hablando sobre ello, muchos de los que expresabamos nuestras experiencias o dudas, algunos ni estan ni se le esperan desgraciadamente.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy mal por comprar en ebay a un vendedor desconocido y algo tan genérico como un lingote de plata.
> 
> Para salir de dudas ya le estás haciendo la prueba de la densidad.
> 
> ...



Y luego sales a la calle en bolas gritando Eureka!!!


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Si he visto el ese vídeo hace un momento. Lo de la densidad me ha gustado pero no sé dónde o quién tiene una báscula así. Que yo conozca nadie.
> Es de una onza, menos mal... Y fue la primera pieza de plata pura que compré ... Creo que pague la novatada, aún sigo siendo novato pero por lo menos he aprendido a no comprar en eBay



Las balanzas esas las hay a patadas en Aliexpress, en Amazon, en Wish, etc., a precios casi de risa.

Si vas a comprar una pues aprovechas y la buscas que también te pueda pesar monedas de 2 oz y hasta de 5 oz. Las hay que hasta vienen con una pesa para verificar que el peso que está dando es el correcto.

Esta por ejemplo llega hasta 500 gramos con precisión de 0,01 g que puede ser también útil cuando haces la prueba de la densidad y tienes que poner un recipiente con agua sobre la balanza para pesar la moneda o lingote suspendidos de un hilo.



balanzas de precision - Google Shopping


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Sep 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Copias de las monedas que salgan las van a seguir haciendo, y mas con los adelantos que hay, hoy en dia.
> Antiguamente las copias salian mas pequeñas y con menos peso, pero ha salido una nueva silicona azul que no reduce la pieza nada, por consiguiente con metales como cobre, laton, etc. y con baños de plata y oro, algunos ingenuos se creen que son verdaderas.
> Luego existe en la joyeria que se hacen monedas de oro o plata identicas al original, pero simplemente cambiandole la fecha de la moneda o el facial, ya no es delito, asi se busca generalmente en las de oro fechas que esa moneda nunca ha existido, el valor de la moneda y el peso de la misma, pero no la que dicta la numismatica.
> Los que son nuevos en esto de los metales preciosos, por su bien deberian de leer un poco mas, porque existen montones de hilos, hablando sobre ello, muchos de los que expresabamos nuestras experiencias o dudas, algunos ni estan ni se le esperan desgraciadamente.



Coincido totalmente, o si por lo menos no quieren usar su tiempo en ello que compren bullion y a distribuidores fiables


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Sep 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Vamos a ver... Si pones sobre el plato un recipiente con agua, y luego sumerges una moneda suspendida de un hilo, *el peso que va a marcar la balanza será el mismo *que antes de colgar la moneda, puesto que la masa de agua es igual que la de antes, y el peso de la moneda actúa sobre el hilo...



Jajajaj


----------



## XXavier (18 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Jajajaj



No... estaba equivocado... 

Ya lo he borrado.


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No... estaba equivocado...
> 
> Ya lo he borrado.



La prueba de la densidad que he puesto antes la he resumido un poco y quizás me ha faltado decir que cuando se pone el recipiente con agua hay que poner la balanza a cero pulsando un botón que lleva para ello. De esta forma cuando sumergimos la moneda o lingote en el agua suspendidos por un hilo fino y sin que toque las paredes ni el fondo nos está dando el peso del agua desalojado por el volumen de la moneda o lingote.


----------



## XXavier (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La prueba de la densidad que he puesto antes la he resumido un poco y quizás me ha faltado decir que cuando se pone el recipiente con agua hay que poner la balanza a cero pulsando un botón que lleva para ello. De esta forma cuando sumergimos la moneda o lingote en el agua suspendidos por un hilo fino y sin que toque las paredes ni el fondo nos está dando el peso del agua desalojado por el volumen de la moneda o lingote.



Ciertamente. Y ese peso es la diferencia de tensión del hilo entre antes y después de sumergirlo.... Yo estaba equivocado...


----------



## asqueado (18 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Coincido totalmente, o si por lo menos no quieren usar su tiempo en ello que compren bullion y a distribuidores fiables



Yo llevo con esto de los metales preciosos muchisimos años, y veo que se estan pasando con los precios en todos los sentidos con premium
Aparte de bullion que se pueda comprar, en el mercado existen otras clases de monedas y como soy pajaro viejo, lo mas practico para mi es la granalla, ahi no se tiene ningun problema, ademas no vas a tener que fraccionar nada cuando venga los tiempos malos y tengas que dar algunos granos por lechugas, tomates o patatas. Quien te va a comprar las monedas, en los super no va haber ni agua, que vas a dar una onza por algun alimento. Durante la GC y posterior, los que tenian metales preciosos fueron los que pasaron menos hambre, troceaban las monedas para cambiarlas por alimentos y articulos y el papel fiat no valia ni para limpiarse el culo, y lo digo sin acritud, porque para gustos los colores.


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

Llegada inminente de los nuevos diseños del año 2022 del Koala y de la Kookaburra de plata y en oro del Kangaroo.


----------



## csan (18 Sep 2021)

Con todos mis respetos a los diseñadores ¿El koala está fumado?


----------



## dmb001 (18 Sep 2021)

csan dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos a los diseñadores ¿El koala está fumado?



Es así cómo pasa la mayor parte del día el colega


----------



## Beto (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Las balanzas esas las hay a patadas en Aliexpress, en Amazon, en Wish, etc., a precios casi de risa.
> 
> Si vas a comprar una pues aprovechas y la buscas que también te pueda pesar monedas de 2 oz y hasta de 5 oz. Las hay que hasta vienen con una pesa para verificar que el peso que está dando es el correcto.
> 
> ...



esa se parece a la mia


----------



## Daviot (18 Sep 2021)

csan dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos a los diseñadores ¿El koala está fumado?



La verdad que el diseño del koala de este año resulta bastante simpático.


----------



## Muttley (18 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La prueba de la densidad que he puesto antes la he resumido un poco y quizás me ha faltado decir que cuando se pone el recipiente con agua hay que poner la balanza a cero pulsando un botón que lleva para ello. De esta forma cuando sumergimos la moneda o lingote en el agua suspendidos por un hilo fino y sin que toque las paredes ni el fondo nos está dando el peso del agua desalojado por el volumen de la moneda o lingote.



Aqui la demostración practica 






Daviot dijo:


> Llegada inminente de los nuevos diseños del año 2022 del Koala y de la Kookaburra de plata y en oro del Kangaroo.



Como han perdido las koalas, canguros y Kookas.

Hace 5 años eran colecciones de referencia. Todos se lanzaban a adquirir los últimos años.
Ahora con el boom de las nuevas colecciones han perdido muchísimo el interés del público.
Ahora entre Tetris, QBs, Simpsons, Marvel, Star Wars, Disney….no queda espacio para “las viejas”…salvo las panda y las Libertad.
Clasicos que nunca mueren y que no solo han aguantado….sino que además han aumentado exponencialmente su demanda y en muchos casos su mitomanía como las Libertades.


----------



## Muttley (20 Sep 2021)

Nuevo diseño panda para el 2022.
40 aniversario 
Oro, plata y platino.
Tiradas de oro y platino. 
Exclusiva


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Aqui la demostración practica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesantisimo, pero como te vas a poner a hacer eso delante del vendedor una a una?


----------



## Daviot (20 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuevo diseño panda para el 2022.
> 40 aniversario
> Oro, plata y platino.
> Tiradas de oro y platino.
> Exclusiva


----------



## Orooo (20 Sep 2021)

No se... A mi me empiezan a aburrir tantos dibujitos.
Yo la verdad que me gustan mas los lingotes vertidos en lingotera. Las monedas a menos que sean historicas, me aburren.
Hay demasiados dibujitos, y cuando algo se vuelve en tanta cantidad me aburre y deja de tener atractivo, para mi no tienen encanto. Cada año una nueva...


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> No se... A mi me empiezan a aburrir tantos dibujitos.
> Yo la verdad que me gustan mas los lingotes vertidos en lingotera. Las monedas a menos que sean historicas, me aburren.
> Hay demasiados dibujitos, y cuando algo se vuelve en tanta cantidad me aburre y deja de tener atractivo, para mi no tienen encanto. Cada año una nueva...



Bueno, pero hay algunas monedas que a veces dan sorpresas agradables al poco tiempo de haberlas comprado.

Compré 5 de estas hace poco, noviembre de 2020 a 37,68 euros, hoy piden por ellas más de 80 euros a pesar de que el precio spot lo tenemos a 19 euros la onza.


----------



## asqueado (21 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pero hay algunas monedas que a veces dan sorpresas agradables al poco tiempo de haberlas comprado.
> 
> Compré 5 de estas hace poco, noviembre de 2020 a 37,68 euros, hoy piden por ellas más de 80 euros a pesar de que el precio spot lo tenemos a 19 euros la onza.




Bonita moneda, eso pasa cuando una pieza es bonita y mas si las tiradas son cortas.
En ocasiones se compran premium que se van devaluando y otros bullion que se van revalorizando.
El precio de la plata y oro esta manipulado desde que tengo uso de razon, asi que yo siempre he comprado metales cuando el precio lo he visto cercano al spot
Yo tambien tengo algunas ejemplares que compre en su momento, como una de 1000 francos de Costa de Marfil del 2010 con tirada de 2.500 piezas y que se ha quintuplicado sobre el precio que la compre.

Moneda de plata única que indica la dirección de La Meca / Qibla gracias a las inscripciones especiales en la moneda y una cuchara magnética.

La moneda fue votada como " *Moneda del año 2012* ", ganadora en la categoría "Moneda más innovadora".

















MECCA QIBLA COMPASS Magnetic COTY Moneda of the Year 2012 Plata 1000 Francs Ivory Coast 2010


Unique silver coin that indicates the direction of Mecca/Qibla thanks to the special inscriptions on the coin, and a magnetic spoon. The coin was voted as "Coin of the Year 2012", winner in "Most Innovative Coin" Category.




www.powercoin.it


----------



## azathot (21 Sep 2021)

que os parece;?, se supone que es la primera de una serie nueva 25000 unidades, será un bombazo?


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 782002
> 
> 
> 
> que os parece;?, se supone que es la primera de una serie nueva 25000 unidades, será un bombazo?



Yo las Star Wars de Niue las he ido pillando desde el 2017. Suelen salir 2 - 3 monedas por año con tiradas de 100.000 - 250.000. Por lo que muy nueva no parece la serie, a no ser que sea un "fork" y ahora vayan a haber dos series paralelas, la que empezó en el 2017 y ahora ésta solo de mandalorios


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 782002
> 
> 
> 
> que os parece;?, se supone que es la primera de una serie nueva 25000 unidades, será un bombazo?



La cuestión ahora mismo es el precio. A 30,64 es un premium considerable teniendo el spot a 19,20 y con 25.000 unidades de tirada aunque la moneda tiene buena pinta y lo mandaloriano parece estar de moda últimamente.


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2021)

esta es la nueva de congo gorilas 

que mmmmm... es esta?


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2021)

la nueva de most dangerous


----------



## Zoeric (23 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> No se... A mi me empiezan a aburrir tantos dibujitos.
> Yo la verdad que me gustan mas los lingotes vertidos en lingotera. Las monedas a menos que sean historicas, me aburren.
> Hay demasiados dibujitos, y cuando algo se vuelve en tanta cantidad me aburre y deja de tener atractivo, para mi no tienen encanto. Cada año una nueva...



Parecido me ha pasado a mí el otro día mirando por los belgas.

También más que nada, porque cada vez hay más diferencia con el spot.

A si que, en estas que estaba mirando lingotes, cual ha sido mi sorpresa cuando veo que ciode tiene los lingotes de medio kilo (SEMPSA) como 120 merkels más baratos que el andorrado o 100 más baratos que degussa o goldsilver.

¿A qué se debe este desfase? Nunca me había fijado, es siempre así?
¿Se me está escapando algo?

@TradingMetales ¿Tienes platica más barata que ciode?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Sep 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Parecido me ha pasado a mí el otro día mirando por los belgas.
> 
> También más que nada, porque cada vez hay más diferencia con el spot.
> 
> ...



Le has sumado el iva? Creo que te pasa eso. Te emocionas rápido.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Sep 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Parecido me ha pasado a mí el otro día mirando por los belgas.
> 
> También más que nada, porque cada vez hay más diferencia con el spot.
> 
> ...



Para comprobar llévalo al carrito hasta que te sume todo iva y envío, ahí ya ves el precio que vas a pagar, no antes, en la royal mint es igual y cada vez que entro me emociono con los precios


----------



## IvanRios (23 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pero hay algunas monedas que a veces dan sorpresas agradables al poco tiempo de haberlas comprado.
> 
> Compré 5 de estas hace poco, noviembre de 2020 a 37,68 euros, hoy piden por ellas más de 80 euros a pesar de que el precio spot lo tenemos a 19 euros la onza.



Pasada de moneda.


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pasada de moneda.



Sí, no está mal pero me gustan más los lingotes de Una&Lion.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, no está mal pero me gustan más los lingotes de Una&Lion.



Ufff yo me quedo con las otras, demasiado cuadradas las caras del lingote


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ufff yo me quedo con las otras, demasiado cuadradas las caras del lingote



Pues estas volaron enseguida y ya no las he vuelto a ver a la venta. En cambio de las redondas todavía las veo por ahí sin venderse.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues estas volaron enseguida y ya no las he vuelto a ver a la venta. En cambio de las redondas todavía las veo por ahí sin venderse.



Yo solo te digo cual me parece que tiene mejor diseño. Buscando en eBay con el filtro "artículos vendidos" también se pueden ver cual de las dos se valora más de momento (aunque estas cosas pueden cambiar)


----------



## Zoeric (24 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Le has sumado el iva? Creo que te pasa eso. Te emocionas rápido.



Bah, no me he emocionado mucho, entendía que no era posible esa diferencia.

Entonces las monedas de plata también son sin IVA?
Se les va la olla


----------



## Zoeric (24 Sep 2021)

No sé porqué hostias no me deja editar. Ya he visto que en las cuatro o cinco de bullion "puro" indican que los impuestos van incluidos así que en las demás no.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Sep 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Bah, no me he emocionado mucho, entendía que no era posible esa diferencia.
> 
> Entonces las monedas de plata también son sin IVA?
> Se les va la olla



No, las monedas no


----------



## FranMen (26 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ya tenemos los Merkel de oro:


Aviso de redirección


----------



## csan (26 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos los Merkel de oro:
> 
> 
> Aviso de redirección
> ...



Y tendran el valor de venderla con premium...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos los Merkel de oro:
> 
> 
> Aviso de redirección
> ...



Subcontrata a la FNMT, pero fijo. Un cagarro semejante no puede tener otro origen.


----------



## Orooo (26 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos los Merkel de oro:
> 
> 
> Aviso de redirección
> ...



Que asco.


----------



## wolker (27 Sep 2021)

Goooder.

Creo que nos hemos ido todos a Una Onza y hemos dado por hecho de que su diseñador proviene del museo de cera de Madrid.
La moneda tiene; 0.58 gramos… No creo que se pueda ir al mínimo detalle... Por -restarle demérito-, si vale esta frase, al CREADOR.
Tremendo, en cualquier caso.


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, no está mal pero me gustan más los lingotes de Una&Lion.



Precioso en mano. 
El de 10 oz es espectacular. 
Al de 100 no llegué


----------



## Daviot (27 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Precioso en mano.
> El de 10 oz es espectacular.
> Al de 100 no llegué



Sí, el de 10 oz es el que más mola. El de1 oz bueno, vale. El de 100 oz no he tenido la oportunidad ni creo que muchos la tendremos de tenerlo en mano con sólo 1.200 lingotes de tirada.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Sep 2021)

Dentro de poco voy a ir a España, queria gastarme 1 o 2k (en varios pedidos); donde soleis comprar sin que os pidan DNI? el andorrano pide.
No se si Europeanmint? espero que no, cuanto tarda en enviarlo?


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Dentro de poco voy a ir a España, queria gastarme 1 o 2k (en varios pedidos); donde soleis comprar sin que os pidan DNI? el andorrano pide.
> No se si Europeanmint? espero que no, cuanto tarda en enviarlo?



Jajaja......eso de pedir el DNI sólo pasa con las tiendas españolas. En el resto de las tienda online europeas no te lo piden en ninguna.

Lo que tarden suele depender de si ya lo tienen en stock o si todavía lo tienen que recibir ellos. Todo eso te lo ponen por algún lado y luego en la página principal de cada web te suelen pon algún mensaje de si hay retrasos o no.

Por ejemplo ahora goldsiver pone que los envíos tardan 5 días en enviarlos desde que ellos reciben el dinero.En europeanmint también pone que los envíos van con 2 semanas de retraso.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja......eso de pedir el DNI sólo pasa con las tiendas españolas. En el resto de las tienda online europeas no te lo piden en ninguna.
> 
> Lo que tarden suele depender de si ya lo tienen en stock o si todavía lo tienen que recibir ellos. Todo eso te lo ponen por algún lado y luego en la página principal de cada web te suelen pon algún mensaje de si hay retrasos o no.
> 
> Por ejemplo ahora goldsiver pone que los envíos tardan 5 días en enviarlos desde que ellos reciben el dinero.En europeanmint también pone que los envíos van con 2 semanas de retraso.



Si pone que dos semanas de retraso a que se refiere? Cuanto tiempo tardaría en llegar a mi casa en españa desde que hago la compra online?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si pone que dos semanas de retraso a que se refiere? Cuanto tiempo tardaría en llegar a mi casa en españa desde que hago la compra online?



3? 4? X? Quien da mas?


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si pone que dos semanas de retraso a que se refiere? Cuanto tiempo tardaría en llegar a mi casa en españa desde que hago la compra online?



Yo entiendo que si tienen las monedas en stock tardarán 2 semanas en enviártelas más lo que tarden en llegar desde Estonia a España.

Creo que las que van sin problemas siempre que la moneda esté en stock son Silbertresor y Emk.com/de.

De todas formas si la compra es inferior a 1000 euros en tienda española no deberían pedirte el DNI. Lo digo porque yo compré una moneda de oro de 20 pesos en Ciode y no me lo pidieron y el envío fue rápido, creo que 2 días.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo entiendo que si tienen las monedas en stock tardarán 2 semanas en enviártelas más lo que tarden en llegar desde Estonia a España.
> 
> Creo que las que van sin problemas siempre que la moneda esté en stock son Silbertresor y Emk.com/de.
> 
> De todas formas si la compra es inferior a 1000 euros en tienda española no deberían pedirte el DNI. Lo digo porque yo compré una moneda de oro de 20 pesos en Ciode y no me lo pidieron y el envío fue rápido, creo que 2 días.



Esque en el andorrano me lo piden y creo que menos de 1000€, las demás tiendas que tal de precios? Sería comprar unos cuantos tubos de britanias


----------



## azathot (28 Sep 2021)

A mí me lo han pedido en cmc y en dracma pidiendo 4 onzas


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Esque en el andorrano me lo piden y creo que menos de 1000€, las demás tiendas que tal de precios? Sería comprar unos cuantos tubos de britanias



Pues donde más baratas parecen estar es en goldsilver y europeanmint, en la primera para 3 tubos de Britannias el envío son 44 euros y en la segunda para lo mismo el envío son 55 euros pero aún así te saldría por unos 11 euros más barato el pedido total.


----------



## azathot (29 Sep 2021)

me encantaría comprar en goldsilver.be pero para comprar 4 o 5 onzas los gastos de envío son muy altos.
habéis visto esto.:




hay mas pero no las pongo por no saturar si queréis me lo decís tengo otras tres fotos de estas


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues donde más baratas parecen estar es en goldsilver y europeanmint, en la primera para 3 tubos de Britannias el envío son 44 euros y en la segunda para lo mismo el envío son 55 euros pero aún así te saldría por unos 11 euros más barato el pedido total.



me he pasado por la pagina que pusiste y he visto esto; que coño es? ni sabia que existia


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> me he pasado por la pagina que pusiste y he visto esto; que coño es? ni sabia que existia



Hay unas cuantas variaciones de esas monedas.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay unas cuantas variaciones de esas monedas.



vale acabo de leer que no es la royal mint quien las hace, sino que las "pintan" otras empresas. le quita toda la gracia entonces jaja aunque la tirada son 500


----------



## Muttley (29 Sep 2021)

Nueva serie de la Royal Mint.
¿Continuacion de las QBs?
Presentación en YouTube el día 7


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2021)

Van a reeditar las bestias


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nueva serie de la Royal Mint.
> ¿Continuacion de las QBs?
> Presentación en YouTube el día 7



Estupendo, gracias. Habra que estar atento porque viendo el éxito de las QBs puede ser una buena colección.


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, la royal mint ha sacado esta pensando en la India





Lakshmi 20g Gold Bar Minted | The Royal Mint


This year, for the first time, The Royal Mint is honouring Vishnu’s beloved consort on a 20g gold minted bullion bar. find out more about the Lakshmi bar




www.royalmint.com


----------



## Silver94 (29 Sep 2021)

Seguimos con la Prehistoric Life. Me encanta este diseño.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 Sep 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Seguimos con la Prehistoric Life. Me encanta este diseño.



Wow, es preciosa..


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2021)

azathot dijo:


> me encantaría comprar en goldsilver.be pero para comprar 4 o 5 onzas los gastos de envío son muy altos.
> habéis visto esto.:
> Ver archivo adjunto 790635
> 
> ...



Forman parte de la nueva colección de Street Fighter. Tienes las monedas coloreadas y tienes los mini fighthers similares a las chibi coins que saca la New Zealand Mint.

Yo me quedo con los mini fighters por lo bien hechos que están y porque también tienen una menor tirada, 1000 unidades frente a las 5.000 de las monedas coloreadas. Las monedas, a pesar de que salen baratas de precio no me gustan nada porque los han sacado con la cabeza encogida.


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> me he pasado por la pagina que pusiste y he visto esto; que coño es? ni sabia que existia



Esto siempre ha existido. Al no ser la propia mint quien las hace sino terceras empresas no despiertan tanto interés pero la verdad es que quedan muy bien. Yo alguna vez he picado, concretamente con estas del 2021 type 1.





Lo que va en negro no es pintura lo hacen recubriendolas de rutenio, otro metal precioso.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esto siempre ha existido. Al no ser la propia mint quien las hace sino terceras empresas no despiertan tanto interés pero la verdad es que quedan muy bien. Yo alguna vez he picado, concretamente con estas del 2021 type 1.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791041
> 
> ...



y la parte amarilla es oro no? joder vaya precision como lo haran


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> y la parte amarilla es oro no? joder vaya precision como lo haran



La precisión es tanta que en otra moneda pintada que tengo de la Germania mint se ven bajo la lupa las uñas pintadas sin emborronamiento alguno.


----------



## azathot (29 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Forman parte de la nueva colección de Street Fighter. Tienes las monedas coloreadas y tienes los mini fighthers similares a las chibi coins que saca la New Zealand Mint.
> 
> Yo me quedo con los mini fighters por lo bien hechos que están y porque también tienen una menor tirada, 1000 unidades frente a las 5.000 de las monedas coloreadas. Las monedas, a pesar de que salen baratas de precio no me gustan nada porque los han sacado con la cabeza encogida.
> 
> ...



Que razón tienes con lo de la cabeza encogida jajaja.. 
También las Chivi cuestan mucho más que estás..


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nueva serie de la Royal Mint.
> ¿Continuacion de las QBs?
> Presentación en YouTube el día 7



Veremos que sacan, porque ahora ya se han quedado sin ninguna colección decente. La serie de Robin Hood se confirma que tanto la primera moneda como la segunda vienen no sólo con manchas de leche sino con rayajos e imperfeciones a pesar de que vienen ya encapsuladas.

Y la colección del calendario Lunar chino que tienen es otro fracaso.


----------



## Cipotecon (30 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo entiendo que si tienen las monedas en stock tardarán 2 semanas en enviártelas más lo que tarden en llegar desde Estonia a España.
> 
> Creo que las que van sin problemas siempre que la moneda esté en stock son Silbertresor y Emk.com/de.
> 
> De todas formas si la compra es inferior a 1000 euros en tienda española no deberían pedirte el DNI. Lo digo porque yo compré una moneda de oro de 20 pesos en Ciode y no me lo pidieron y el envío fue rápido, creo que 2 días.



Una pregunta Goldsilver me puedes poner el enlace? No se si es .com u otro para comprar en europa
Hay que pagar impuestos de importación?? No debería no? Por ser en europa


----------



## jgomealm (30 Sep 2021)

GOLDSILVER.BE Dentro de Europa sin problema



> Una pregunta Goldsilver me puedes poner el enlace? No se si es .com u otro para comprar en europa
> Hay que pagar impuestos de importación?? No debería no? Por ser en europa.



.


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una pregunta Goldsilver me puedes poner el enlace? No se si es .com u otro para comprar en europa
> Hay que pagar impuestos de importación?? No debería no? Por ser en europa



Ese mismo que te ha puesto el compañero. No tienes que pagar aduanas ni nada siempre que pongas tu dirección de España pero olvídate de que te lo manden a UK porque ahí si que te van a crujir en aduanas.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ese mismo que te ha puesto el compañero. No tienes que pagar aduanas ni nada siempre que pongas tu dirección de España pero olvídate de que te lo manden a UK porque ahí si que te van a crujir en aduanas.



No ya ya… jaja con eso ya contaba

muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ese mismo que te ha puesto el compañero. No tienes que pagar aduanas ni nada siempre que pongas tu dirección de España pero olvídate de que te lo manden a UK porque ahí si que te van a crujir en aduanas.



otra cosa; hay algun probema si lo envio a casa de mi madre y no estoy yo? lo podria recoger ella sin problema el paquete?


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

Y otra cosa; El andorrano pide DNI hasta para registrarse, que inconvenientes hay en dar DNI a estas paginas? me gustaria hacerlo privado pero entiendo que no hay mucho problema no?


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y otra cosa; El andorrano pide DNI hasta para registrarse, que inconvenientes hay en dar DNI a estas paginas? me gustaria hacerlo privado pero entiendo que no hay mucho problema no?



Si te hacen factura tienen que poner el nº del dni. Pero mejor compra donde no te pidan fotocopia, ya que hay otros datos relevantes que no deberían importarles y a ti sí que te importa que no vayan rulando por ahí.
Si no quieres factura, entonces compra donde no te lo pidan o compra menos cantidad para que no tengas que aportarlo.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si te hacen factura tienen que poner el nº del dni. Pero mejor compra donde no te pidan fotocopia, ya que hay otros datos relevantes que no deberían importarles y a ti sí que te importa que no vayan rulando por ahí.
> Si no quieres factura, entonces compra donde no te lo pidan o compra menos cantidad para que no tengas que aportarlo.



esque por lo visto ahora en el andorrano da igual la cantidad; te pide el dni para registrarte, si no das dni no tienes cuenta, aunque compres una onza de plata


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> esque por lo visto ahora en el andorrano da igual la cantidad; te pide el dni para registrarte, si no das dni no tienes cuenta, aunque compres una onza de plata



¿Pero te pide el número o la fotocopia?
El número es lógico si te van a hacer factura. 
La fotocopia en mi opinión sobra, salvo que sean más de 1000 € y la tienda quiera controlar demasiado.
Soy muy reacio a facilitar información privada. Todo está lleno de gente que quiere datos y datos , y luego encima los pasan, venden, etc.

Y si sólo es para el registro, ya veo excesivo que te pidan el número del dni.
Aunque podrían argumentar que el registro es para quien compra, y si se compra, se tiene que poner el dni.

Esa es una de las razones por la que no compro en algunas tiendas. Ellos se lo pierden


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Pero te pide el número o la fotocopia?
> El número es lógico si te van a hacer factura.
> La fotocopia en mi opinión sobra, salvo que sean más de 1000 € y la tienda quiera controlar demasiado.
> Soy muy reacio a facilitar información privada. Todo está lleno de gente que quiere datos y datos , y luego encima los pasan, venden, etc.
> ...



claro es que a mi la factura me da igual, yo quiero las monedas no la factura jajaj
por eso me llama la atencion que me pidan el numero del dni

creo que coininvest no pide pero no se si tardara mas el envio y los precios son similares


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> otra cosa; hay algun probema si lo envio a casa de mi madre y no estoy yo? lo podria recoger ella sin problema el paquete?



En principio si lo podría recoger sin problema pero últimamente en algunos envíos están pidiendo el número del DNI. Creo que me pasó en 2 envíos que lo iba a recoger mi muller porque yo estaba ocupado y le pidieron que diera el número del DNI mío. Una de las empresas transportistas era Seur y la otra no me acuerdo.


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> claro es que a mi la factura me da igual, yo quiero las monedas no la factura jajaj
> por eso me llama la atencion que me pidan el numero del dni
> 
> creo que coininvest no pide pero no se si tardara mas el envio y los precios son similares



Olvídate de coininvest en plata, sale bastante más caro salvo que sea una oferta puntual como aquel lingote de kilo.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Olvídate de coininvest en plata, sale bastante más caro salvo que sea una oferta puntual como aquel lingote de kilo.



tengo la misma cesta en el andorrano y en coininvest y la diferencia son 3€ entre una y otra.
La cesta es 1 tubo de britanias y 1/2 oro philharmonic


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> tengo la misma cesta en el andorrano y en coininvest y la diferencia son 3€ entre una y otra.
> La cesta es 1 tubo de britanias y 1/2 oro philharmonic



Pues entonces mira a ver si te vale el descuento de @lvdo de envío gratis en coininvest con el cupón LAVETAFREE.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues entonces mira a ver si te vale el descuento de @lvdo de envío gratis en coininvest con el cupón LAVETAFREE.



ostia si funciona jajaja me acabas de ahorrar 15 pavos! muchas gracias conforero!
mañana hago el pedido espero que siga valiendo el codigo


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> ostia si funciona jajaja me acabas de ahorrar 15 pavos! muchas gracias conforero!
> mañana hago el pedido espero que siga valiendo el codigo



De nada, dáselas a @lvdo y su página www.lavetadeoro.com.


----------



## Furillo (1 Oct 2021)

Sí, que sirve. Yo lo he utilizado para este último en Coininvest y desde aquí aprovecho para darte las gracias, @lvdo .
Eso sí, ármate de paciencia, que mi pedido ha tardado más de 14 días en llegar.


----------



## Estais_avisados (1 Oct 2021)

Yo compro al andorrano, tiene buenos precios y el envío no es muy caro comparado con otros..


----------



## lvdo (1 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> ostia si funciona jajaja me acabas de ahorrar 15 pavos! muchas gracias conforero!
> mañana hago el pedido espero que siga valiendo el codigo





Daviot dijo:


> De nada, dáselas a @lvdo y su página www.lavetadeoro.com.





Furillo dijo:


> Sí, que sirve. Yo lo he utilizado para este último en Coininvest y desde aquí aprovecho para darte las gracias, @lvdo .
> Eso sí, ármate de paciencia, que mi pedido ha tardado más de 14 días en llegar.



A vosotros por usar la web y darla a conocer
Ya me han dicho los de Coininvest que le estáis dando buen uso.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Veremos que sacan, porque ahora ya se han quedado sin ninguna colección decente. La serie de Robin Hood se confirma que tanto la primera moneda como la segunda vienen no sólo con manchas de leche sino con rayajos e imperfeciones a pesar de que vienen ya encapsuladas.
> 
> Y la colección del calendario Lunar chino que tienen es otro fracaso.



Las monedas de ésa serie (Myths & Legends) vienen en tubos de 25 onzas como los de las britannias. Al menos las que venden al mercado americano y europeo. No sé si a los piratas allí en su misma isla sí se las mandan en capsulas desde la Royal Mint. Pero sí, una pena de serie por lo estropeadas que vienen las monedas. Las Lunares sí que venían con cápsulas de origen a partir del año del marrano pero después del año de la rata se ve que no volvieron a sacar más en BU. Del Ox solo la pude encontrar en Proof y en platino. La Proof muy cara a mi parecer y el platino no lo toco y de hacerlo no sería con ésa moneda. Del 2022 parece que tampoco sacarán BU pues solo encuentro la Proof por 110€


----------



## Daviot (2 Oct 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Las monedas de ésa serie (Myths & Legends) vienen en tubos de 25 onzas como los de las britannias. Al menos las que venden al mercado americano y europeo. No sé si a los piratas allí en su misma isla sí se las mandan en capsulas desde la Royal Mint. Pero sí, una pena de serie por lo estropeadas que vienen las monedas. Las Lunares sí que venían con cápsulas de origen a partir del año del marrano pero después del año de la rata se ve que no volvieron a sacar más en BU. Del Ox solo la pude encontrar en Proof y en platino. La Proof muy cara a mi parecer y el platino no lo toco y de hacerlo no sería con ésa moneda. Del 2022 parece que tampoco sacarán BU pues solo encuentro la Proof por 110€



Pues yo encargué 5 para confirmar que las mandan hechas polvo y efectivamente así fue y la cosa es que yo las recibí encapsuladas. La segunda moneda también dicen que viene igual de mal que la primera y de esa si que no voy a pedir ninguna para comprobarlo.

De la serie Lunar de la Royal Mint tampoco creo que te pierdas nada si no la puedes conseguir. Debe ser una de las series lunares más feas que se han hecho hasta la fecha. Para ellos esto es un Buey.







Ya que la hacen que pongan al menos un buey de las Highlands y quedan mejor.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Oct 2021)

De la serie mitos y leyendas yo he recibidos 5 monedas de cada una, todas encapsuladas y sin ningun problema, ni manchas de leche ni nada.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2021)

Los que decís (@Daviot ,@Silver94 ) que las mitos y leyendas vienen en cápsulas podéis confirmar sin son cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint o si por el contrario son cápsulas que les ponen los de las tiendas? 
Según las especificaciones que aparecen de ésas monedas en tiendas americanas o alemanas de gold de, todas ponen que vienen en tubos. De hecho yo compré cantidades cerradas como vienen de la Mint de cada motivo en dos tiendas distintas y ambas me las mandaron en tubos de britannias. Las cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint son cápsulas gruesas y robustas como en las que vienen las Music Legends o como venían las Land Mark of Britain (o las Lunar cerdo y rata que comento arriba).

Aquí uno que dejó un comentario en una tienda americana comentando como le vinieron las marianas:


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Sí, que sirve. Yo lo he utilizado para este último en Coininvest y desde aquí aprovecho para darte las gracias, @lvdo .
> Eso sí, ármate de paciencia, que mi pedido ha tardado más de 14 días en llegar.



Y además, funciona no solo para un pedido sino para todos; tan solo hay que volverse a registrar con un nuevo correo electrónico y a funcionar. Yo he hecho varios pedidos así, con los cupones LAVETAFREE y GONDENAGEFREE.


----------



## Daviot (2 Oct 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los que decís (@Daviot ,@Silver94 ) que las mitos y leyendas vienen en cápsulas podéis confirmar sin son cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint o si por el contrario son cápsulas que les ponen los de las tiendas?
> Según las especificaciones que aparecen de ésas monedas en tiendas americanas o alemanas de gold de, todas ponen que vienen en tubos. De hecho yo compré cantidades cerradas como vienen de la Mint de cada motivo en dos tiendas distintas y ambas me las mandaron en tubos de britannias. Las cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint son cápsulas gruesas y robustas como en las que vienen las Music Legends o como venían las Land Mark of Britain (o las Lunar cerdo y rata que comento arriba).
> 
> Aquí uno que dejó un comentario en una tienda americana comentando como le vinieron las marianas:
> ...



Las cápsulas que traen las mías no son gruesas y robustas como dices pero tampoco son las standard de toda la vida pues llevan como 4 mini travesaños interiores marcados en la foto con flechas negras y luego lleva un rebaje para facilitar la apertura de la cápsula.

Pongo un par de fotos de pésima calidad pero para que se aprecie más o menos lo que comento. Aunque no se ve bien las monedas vienen hechas polvo como si las hubiesen hecho en un taller clandestino. Aparte de golpes y rayajos el borde de las monedas por la parte interior viene todo con marcas como si se hubiese rozado en alguna máquina.


----------



## cdametalero (2 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Y además, funciona no solo para un pedido sino para todos; tan solo hay que volverse a registrar con un nuevo correo electrónico y a funcionar. Yo he hecho varios pedidos así, con los cupones LAVETAFREE y GONDENAGEFREE.



El segundo cupon funciona para españa? Y funciona si ya has utilizado una vez el de lavetafree? Gracias


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> El segundo cupon funciona para españa? Y funciona si ya has utilizado una vez el de lavetafree? Gracias



Sí. Ambos funcionan para una misma cuenta. Y para que sigan funcionando habría que registrarse con otras direcciones de correo electrónico.


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Oct 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los que decís (@Daviot ,@Silver94 ) que las mitos y leyendas vienen en cápsulas podéis confirmar sin son cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint o si por el contrario son cápsulas que les ponen los de las tiendas?
> Según las especificaciones que aparecen de ésas monedas en tiendas americanas o alemanas de gold de, todas ponen que vienen en tubos. De hecho yo compré cantidades cerradas como vienen de la Mint de cada motivo en dos tiendas distintas y ambas me las mandaron en tubos de britannias. Las cápsulas originales de la Royal Mint son cápsulas gruesas y robustas como en las que vienen las Music Legends o como venían las Land Mark of Britain (o las Lunar cerdo y rata que comento arriba).
> 
> Aquí uno que dejó un comentario en una tienda americana comentando como le vinieron las marianas:
> ...



Yo tengo una Britannia 2021 comprada individualmente en la royal mint y viene con esa cápsula robusta. Compré la Robin Hood en otra tienda de uk y no viene en esa cápsula.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sí. Ambos funcionan para una misma cuenta. Y para que sigan funcionando habría que registrarse con otras direcciones de correo electrónico.



No hace falta ni registrarse, pides sin registro, metiendo tus datos y otro correo cada vez.


----------



## azathot (3 Oct 2021)

Podéis decirme cuanto son los gastos de envió en coininvest.com ?
Seria para 4 o 5 onzas envío a España.
gracias


----------



## Daviot (3 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Podéis decirme cuanto son los gastos de envió en coininvest.com ?
> Seria para 4 o 5 onzas envío a España.
> gracias



Pues gratis si al final del proceso de compra pones que tienes un cupón gracias a @lvdo , que tendrías que introducir LAVETAFREE.

Si no fuera gratis suelen cobrar sobre 15 euros a España.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues gratis si al final del proceso de compra pones que tienes un cupón gracias a @lvdo , que tendrías que introducir LAVETAFREE.
> 
> Si no fuera gratis suelen cobrar sobre 15 euros a España.



12,95 creo, para 5 Onzas ese código no vale, es para mas de 300€


----------



## Daviot (3 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 12,95 creo, para 5 Onzas ese código no vale, es para mas de 300€



Error compañero, el importe mínimo para beneficiarse del envío gratis son 150 euros y no 300.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Error compañero, el importe mínimo para beneficiarse del envío gratis son 150 euros y no 300.



Genial, hay varios códigos circulando, alguno es para 300. Pero vamos que igualmente para 5 onzas no da.


----------



## Daviot (3 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Genial, hay varios códigos circulando, alguno es para 300. Pero vamos que igualmente para 5 onzas no da.



Gracias por compartir esos cupones, gran aporte para todos.


----------



## azathot (3 Oct 2021)

En serio gracias por esos cupones, me esperaré un par de meses y are pedido doble si no me puede el ansia


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> En serio gracias por esos cupones, me esperaré un par de meses y are pedido doble si no me puede el ansia



Sin problema. Recordad, podéis usarlos las veces que queráis, utilizando otro correo (no hace falta registro).


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Oct 2021)

Ya tenemos britanias 2022, en mi opinión mas de lo mismo, ningun cambio aparente con respecto a la de 2021, modelo que me gusta mucho para ser sinceros.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya tenemos britanias 2022, en mi opinión mas de lo mismo, ningun cambio aparente con respecto a la de 2021, modelo que me gusta mucho para ser sinceros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 798217



Dudo mucho que vuelva a haber algún cambio en las Britannia en muchísimos años.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Dudo mucho que vuelva a haber algún cambio en las Britannia en muchísimos años.



Y yo que me alegro; pero es curioso como Han pasado de cambiar el diseño cada 10 años a cambiarlo cada uno o dos.
La de 2021 ha vuelto al diseño de 1987, prácticamente el mismo.


en mi opinión la mas fea la de 2013, parece una moneda delos coches chocones


----------



## kooraff (6 Oct 2021)

A VER V


Cipotecon dijo:


> Y yo que me alegro; pero es curioso como Han pasado de cambiar el diseño cada 10 años a cambiarlo cada uno o dos.
> La de 2021 ha vuelto al diseño de 1987, prácticamente el mismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 798250
> 
> en mi opinión la mas fea la de 2013, parece una moneda delos coches chocones



A VER UNA ENCUESTA, eleccion mas bonita y mas fea. 
Yo como mas bonita 1997
Mas fea 2011


----------



## Beto (6 Oct 2021)

quien ha arrasado las monedas pequeñas de plata de las numismaticas?? Los cuartos de dolar han volado. Ni uno! Habra que mirar dimes porque estoy flipando


----------



## asqueado (6 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> quien ha arrasado las monedas pequeñas de plata de las numismaticas?? Los cuartos de dolar han volado. Ni uno! Habra que mirar dimes porque estoy flipando




*Son monedas apetecibles sobre todo las que tienen el peso de 6,25 grs, porque tambien las hay con 5 onzas.
Yo las he ido comprando conforme han ido saliendo desde hace muchos años, las que me gustaban, pero hay verdaderas preciosidades*









*1/4 dolar 1893, exposicion Colombiana, plata 0,900 6,25 grs 24,3 mm KM-115, moneda de coleccion su valor es superior a los 200 euros



la de este año tambien es muy bonita*


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y yo que me alegro; pero es curioso como Han pasado de cambiar el diseño cada 10 años a cambiarlo cada uno o dos.
> La de 2021 ha vuelto al diseño de 1987, prácticamente el mismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 798250
> 
> en mi opinión la mas fea la de 2013, parece una moneda delos coches chocones



A ver, que el tema de las Britannias se puede prestar a confusión ya que en la foto que pones van mezclados diseños de la moneda bulion con diseños de la Britannia proof. Desde 2012 en la Britannia bullion ya sólo se utiliza el diseño de 1987.

Luego en ese listado de fotos faltarían las Britannias proof de 2018,2019,2020 y 2021.


2018



2019



2020



2021



2021 bis



En el año 2021 es la primera vez que sacan dos Britannias proof distintas para el mismo año, ambas dedicadas al NWO para que quede bien claro lo que viene.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Dudo mucho que vuelva a haber algún cambio en las Britannia en muchísimos años.



Yo creo que habrá diseños.especiales en momentos/años puntuales. Ahora por ejemplo, parecen estar cambiandole el fondo anualmente o asi (radial, ondulado etc)



kooraff dijo:


> A VER V
> 
> A VER UNA ENCUESTA, eleccion mas bonita y mas fea.
> Yo como mas bonita 1997
> Mas fea 2011



La del 2011 a mi me encanta, es moderna, minimalista y diferente, ademas que fue mi primera Brit. La que mas me gusta es la del 2001, me parece como art deco/modernista, muy elegante a la vez que simple, de la que no tengo ningun ejemplar, y tmb la del 2003, que si.

La del 2008 me.parece.penosa total, como de comic. Creo que 2010 tiene el mismo reverso que 1997.

Hablando del diseño del bully plata común.


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y yo que me alegro; pero es curioso como Han pasado de cambiar el diseño cada 10 años a cambiarlo cada uno o dos.
> La de 2021 ha vuelto al diseño de 1987, prácticamente el mismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 798250
> 
> en mi opinión la mas fea la de 2013, parece una moneda delos coches chocones



Pues a mí la del 2013 me parece un diseño muy exquisito. De hecho, si la encontrara en plata, que también la hicieron, no dudaría en hacerme con ella. Como novedad aparece en la moneda un búho como signo de sabiduría.


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> A VER V
> 
> A VER UNA ENCUESTA, eleccion mas bonita y mas fea.
> Yo como mas bonita 1997
> Mas fea 2011



Vale, pero con la condición de que te comprometes a compilar todos los resultados en un post.

Para mí el mejor diseño el de 2014, una pasada.

El más feo diría que el de 2010.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Vale, pero con la condición de que te comprometes a compilar todos los resultados en un post.
> 
> Para mí el mejor diseño el de 2014, una pasada.
> 
> El más feo diría que el de 2010.



Para mi gusto, la mejor la del *2001*. 2011 y 2003 segundas mejores.

Esa del 2010 es feisima, la del 2008 cuasi-infantil, la del 2014 demasiado _europea,_ pero la peor la de *2017*, criminal en su deshonestidad y falta de historicismo (en la p*ta vida ha sido popular o buena idea hacer a Brit en forma de mapa)


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Para mi gusto, la mejor la del *2001*. 2011 y 2003 segundas mejores.
> 
> Esa del 2010 es feisima, la del 2008 cuasi-infantil, la del 2014 demasiado _europea,_ pero la peor la de *2017*, criminal en su deshonestidad y falta de historicismo (en la p*ta vida ha sido popular o buena idea hacer a Brit en forma de mapa)



Coincido contigo en que la del 2017 es un engrendo.


----------



## Daviot (7 Oct 2021)

Pero que broma es esta ?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero que broma es esta ?



Estas son las nuevas Beasts? Menuda basura. Son de 1 o de 2 Oz como las anteriores?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (7 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero que broma es esta ?



En pirata a eso le. Llamamos half-baked; a medio cocer.


----------



## Daviot (7 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estas son las nuevas Beasts? Menuda basura. Son de 1 o de 2 Oz como las anteriores?



De momento sólo han sacado las proof, pero las hay de 1 oz y de 2 oz. Esta vez quieren exprimir bien al personal sacando todos los tamaños, incluso de 1 kilo y 2 kilos en proof.


----------



## FranMen (7 Oct 2021)

Definitivamente nos hemos vuelto locos 








Una moneda física de 1.000 bitcoines fue comprada por menos de 5.000 dólares y ahora es el objeto numismático más valioso del mundo


La fortuna de su propietario ha crecido en 54 millones de dólares.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> De momento sólo han sacado las proof, pero las hay de 1 oz y de 2 oz. Esta vez quieren exprimir bien al personal sacando todos los tamaños, incluso de 1 kilo y 2 kilos en proof.



Entiendo… ya lo han hecho con la completer y no las compre hasta que salió la BU. Hay que ser muy rastrero la verdad. Como han tenido tanto éxito con la primera colección, pues a recaudar… la va a comprar quien yo te diga… veremos la BU si nos convence para hacer la colección o no. Por ahora es bastante decepcionante.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Definitivamente nos hemos vuelto locos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo de esto, también había onzas de plata con 1 BTC, sobre 30-35 euros. Dude mucho y pasé del tema xD


----------



## Beto (7 Oct 2021)

Se les ha ido la mano con las pintas


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero que broma es esta ?



Hay que reconocer que estaba difícil superar la colección beast queen


----------



## Daviot (7 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que estaba difícil superar la colección beast queen



Sí, además tampoco las está diseñando Jody Clark que es quien hizo la colección anterior. La verdad es que hay que ser muy malo si el diseño que te sale es peor que la propia escultura.


----------



## Razkin (7 Oct 2021)

Cierto. Podía haber sido mejor.


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero que broma es esta ?



La broma es el precio....


----------



## patilltoes (8 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y yo que me alegro; pero es curioso como Han pasado de cambiar el diseño cada 10 años a cambiarlo cada uno o dos.
> La de 2021 ha vuelto al diseño de 1987, prácticamente el mismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 798250
> 
> en mi opinión la mas fea la de 2013, parece una moneda delos coches chocones



La del 2003 siempre me ha parecido muy chula


----------



## Eyman (8 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver, que el tema de las Britannias se puede prestar a confusión ya que en la foto que pones van mezclados diseños de la moneda bulion con diseños de la Britannia proof. Desde 2012 en la Britannia bullion ya sólo se utiliza el diseño de 1987.
> 
> Luego en ese listado de fotos faltarían las Britannias proof de 2018,2019,2020 y 2021.
> 
> ...




¡Qué bonita la de 2018!


(y qué cagada la de 2021)


----------



## patilltoes (8 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Muy buena noticia compañero, gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Además se van a ceñir a los standares internacionales utilizando la onza troy.
> 
> ...



Buena noticia. Una moneda bullion y columnario por un lado. Era de cajón hacer algo así 

No entiendo que no hagan una en oro, eso sí.


----------



## Daviot (8 Oct 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Buena noticia. Una moneda bullion y columnario por un lado. Era de cajón hacer algo así
> 
> No entiendo que no hagan una en oro, eso sí.



Pues vas a tener suerte, porque esta que hacen ahora es sólo en oro, 1 oz.

Pongo parte del artículo que colgó @FranMen para regocijo de todo aquel que se la pueda permitir y siempre y cuando el diseño sea mínimamente aceptable.


*Con estas emisiones se pretenden incorporar las nuevas demandas del mercado, al mismo tiempo que sirven de proyección para la imagen de nuestro país y nuestra cultura, en este caso, a través de nuestra fauna, con la elección del lince ibérico.

En su virtud, dispongo:

Artículo 1. Acuerdo de emisión.

Se acuerda, para el año 2021, la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección dedicadas al “Lince Ibérico”.

Artículo 2. Características de las piezas.

Moneda de 1,5 € de valor facial (1 onza de oro de 999,9 milésimas).

Tolerancia en ley: Contenido mínimo de 999,9 milésimas de oro fino.

Peso: 31,104 g mínimo.

Diámetro: 37 mm.

Forma: Circular con canto liso.

Motivos:

En el anverso se reproducen los motivos y leyendas de un real de a ocho, de tipo columnario: dos hemisferios bajo corona real, flanqueados por las columnas de Hércules con el lema PLUS VLTRA, todo ello sobre un mar con oleaje. En la parte superior, en sentido circular y en mayúsculas, aparece la leyenda FELIPE VI REY DE ESPAÑA. En la parte inferior de la moneda, en sentido circular, la leyenda 1 ONZA 999,9 ORO. Rodea los motivos y leyendas una gráfila de piñones.

En el reverso se reproduce una imagen de la cabeza de un lince ibérico. A su izquierda la marca de Ceca y el año de acuñación 2021. En la parte superior de la moneda, en dos líneas, el valor facial 1,5 EURO. En la parte inferior y en sentido circular, la leyenda LINCE IBÉRICO. Rodea los motivos y leyendas una gráfila de piñones.

Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.

El número máximo de piezas que se acuñen será de 12.000.

Se autoriza a la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda a destinar a los fondos numismáticos del Museo de esta entidad hasta un máximo de cinco monedas de las acuñadas en virtud de la presente orden ministerial y, en su caso, aquellos elementos industriales de su fabricación que por las características de la emisión, revistan interés numismático o museológico.

Artículo 4. Fecha inicial de emisión.

La fecha inicial de emisión tendrá lugar durante el cuarto trimestre de 2021.

Artículo 5. Acuñación y puesta en circulación.

Las referidas monedas se acuñarán por cuenta del Estado en la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda, que las entregará al Banco de España a través de la aportación de los documentos representativos de las monedas acuñadas.

La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda procederá al pago del valor facial de estas monedas, que será abonado al Tesoro Público, y una vez adquiridas, procederá a su comercialización mediante el proceso que se indica a continuación.

Artículo 6. Proceso de comercialización.

La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda procederá a la comercialización de estas monedas, por sí o a través de entidades contratadas al efecto, que se comprometerán a expenderlas al público con regularidad, así como a su exportación.

Artículo 7. Precios de venta al público.

El precio de venta al público de la moneda vendrá determinado en el momento de la transacción por el precio Spot del oro REUTERS XAU=, precio en tiempo real de las transacciones de compra venta de oro físico en ese momento, más un margen del 10%.

Artículo 8. Medidas para la aplicación de esta Orden.

La Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera adoptará las medidas que resulten precisas para la aplicación de esta orden.

Disposición final única. Efectos.

La presente orden producirá efectos desde el día siguiente al de su publicación en el “Boletín Oficial del Estado”.*


----------



## patilltoes (8 Oct 2021)

Perdona lo he escrito mal, una en plata, me extraña que no la hagan en plata comos los columnarios originales.


----------



## Daviot (8 Oct 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Perdona lo he escrito mal, una en plata, me extraña que no la hagan en plata comos los columnarios originales.



Ah bueno !!!, ya se sabe que a veces la lógica brilla por su ausencia.


----------



## asqueado (10 Oct 2021)

*Primera moneda de Vikingos pais Palau, 10 dolares 2 onzas AG 2021 tirada 555 acabado antiguo







*


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *Primera moneda de Vikingos pais Palau, 10 dolares 2 onzas AG 2021 tirada 555 acabado antiguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta! Vaya belleza... 380 euros en PowerCoin....... ¿está bien o es una locura de precio? Nunca he comprado nada ultrapremium de este tipo.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me encanta! Vaya belleza... 380 euros en PowerCoin....... ¿está bien o es una locura de precio? Nunca he comprado nada ultrapremium de este tipo.



Hombre 380 lereles por 2 onzas de plata… hay que tener los cojones bien a resguardo a la hora de comprarla, no es para mi de seguro.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *Primera moneda de Vikingos pais Palau, 10 dolares 2 onzas AG 2021 tirada 555 acabado antiguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Había también una versión de dioses egipcios no?? Me parece una locura de precio, ¿cual es la tirada?
No se que demanda puede tener a la hora de vender, me parece muy arriesgado, si me tuvieras que convencer de comprarla como lo harías?


----------



## asqueado (10 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me encanta! Vaya belleza... 380 euros en PowerCoin....... ¿está bien o es una locura de precio? Nunca he comprado nada ultrapremium de este tipo.



El precio guarda relacion con el premium de tirada 555 ejemplares y porque ademas la moneda es muy bonita, es la primera de esa serie, yo ya estoy servido, pero si me lo pudiera permitir su compra lo haria, despues cuando se acaben mas de uno que pudiera comprarla se arrepentira, cuando salga la segunda, estoy convencido de que se habra revalorizada bastantes, esa es mi opinion y que me puedo equivocar


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *Primera moneda de Vikingos pais Palau, 10 dolares 2 onzas AG 2021 tirada 555 acabado antiguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bonita, pero dios santo, siguen siendo 2 Onzas de plata, no logro comprender porque alguien se gastaría esa barbaridad la verdad.


----------



## asqueado (10 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Había también una versión de dioses egipcios no?? Me parece una locura de precio, ¿cual es la tirada?
> No se que demanda puede tener a la hora de vender, me parece muy arriesgado, si me tuvieras que convencer de comprarla como lo harías?




Mira yo no tengo que convencer a nadie, cada uno es dueño de sus actos y exclavo de las consecuencias, por lo tanto nunca olvides que eres el arquitecto de tu propio destino, y esto lo digo en general, con afecto y simpatia para todos aquellos que estais empezando en esto de los metales, te voy a subir un video, que quiero que estes atento a lo que dice,





Se refiere a una moneda de 2 euros conmemorativa de Monaco del año 2007 de Grace Kelly, su tirada fue de 20.001 piezas y desde el primer momento se comercializó con un precio *100 euros* . Es una moneda rara a la que muchos coleccionistas renunciaron por el precio. y ahora esa moneda se compra por internet por 5.000 euros

Cuando comenzo los euros, sobre todo los conmemorativos, yo comence tambien la coleccion, pero solo la de 2 euros, algunas de esas monedas han cogido un precio prohibido, desde el principio yo no colecciono las de las tres marias, por su precio, os te pongo tambien enlace de lo que valen algunas de ellas










13 Monedas de 2 Euros Valiosas | Te haces RICO


Estas son las 13 Monedas de 2 Euros Valiosas que los coleccionistas Pagan MUY CARO. ⭐ Precios actualizados para 2022 ¿Tienes una de estas...?




mundomoneda.com






Nadie tiene la bola de cristal, por donde puede verse lo que se va a revalorizar una moneda u otra, eso ya depende de cada uno como anteriormente te he dicho.



EDITO: Por cierto yo tengo copia de esa moneda y de otras que valen mucho dinero, para no tener el hueco en el album de monedas


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Mira yo no tengo que convencer a nadie, cada uno es dueño de sus actos y exclavo de las consecuencias, por lo tanto nunca olvides que eres el arquitecto de tu propio destino, y esto lo digo en general, con afecto y simpatia para todos aquellos que estais empezando en esto de los metales, te voy a subir un video, que quiero que estes atento a lo que dice,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me refería en ese sentido a que me convencieras, ni loco compraría una pero porque no es mi mercado pero si me gustaría aprender más sobre el por mera curiosidad, a eso me refería con que me convencieras, muy interesante el vídeo y la moneda


----------



## azathot (11 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *Primera moneda de Vikingos pais Palau, 10 dolares 2 onzas AG 2021 tirada 555 acabado antiguo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la moneda es una pasada pero lamentablemente se escapa de mi presupuesto.




ahora sin hacer comparaciones :






yo estoy pensando en comprarme esta, primera de la serie Australia coat of arms con 50000 unidades de tirada, que os parece? 
y sobre todo ¿alguien sabe como pueden ser las siguientes? he estado buscando información pero no tengo ni idea de que puede venir después.


----------



## Patxin (11 Oct 2021)

Es como todo. Yo compré una serie de dos monedas de Alicia en el país de las maravillas a 89 pavos cada una. Ahora quiero seguir la serie de Piratas del Caribe y pagaré premium que se que no lo valen. Cada uno lo que quiera y pueda.


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> El precio guarda relacion con el premium de tirada 555 ejemplares y porque ademas la moneda es muy bonita, es la primera de esa serie, yo ya estoy servido, pero si me lo pudiera permitir su compra lo haria, despues cuando se acaben mas de uno que pudiera comprarla se arrepentira, cuando salga la segunda, estoy convencido de que se habra revalorizada bastantes, esa es mi opinion y que me puedo equivocar



Seguramente tenga razón, pero ese premium se lo dejo a los expertos. Yo prefiero echar el lazo a muchas con poco premium y esperar que alguna de ellas se revalorice, mientras tanto tengo el valor en plata y disfruto de variedad, pero esta estrategia es porque soy principiante.


----------



## Razkin (12 Oct 2021)

Muy buenas

De paso que estoy pidiendo la Germania 2021 (disponible en 14 días) en Munzdachs a 35,95 euros.




Le añado la segunda de la serie "ïconos de inspiración". Leonardo da Vinci, en esta ocasión. 32,95 euros tambien en Munzdachs,




Creo que no le hemos mucho caso a esta serie. Con tiradas de 10.000 uds., la primera de Galileo ya empieza a resultar difícil encontrarla por debajo de 50 euros (62,95 euros en esta tienda y 59 euros en EMK). De lo mejor comportado en cuanto a revalorización en este año (si la pillas al inicio a estos +/- 32 euros).
Y puedo confirmar que en mano es un preciosidad con estupendo detalle. Los reversos tampoco están nada mal.




Se merecen el premium de salida y pueden tener buen recorrido.


----------



## azathot (12 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> De paso que estoy pidiendo la Germania 2021 (disponible en 14 días) en Munzdachs a 35,95 euros.
> 
> ...



Es bien bonita la serie de inventores, no la empecé por qué ya tenía el precio inflado cuando me di cuenta.
Esa página que comentas de donde es ? Alemana? Sueles pedir ahí ? Cuánto son los gastos de envío? Te cobran más en aduanas o algo ? Comenta por favor, tiene algunas cosas a buen precio . gracias


Razkin dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> De paso que estoy pidiendo la Germania 2021 (disponible en 14 días) en Munzdachs a 35,95 euros.
> 
> ...



La serie de inventores me gusta mucho no la empecé por qué cuando me di cuenta ya tenía el precio inflado.
En cuanto a la tienda que dices no la conocía es alemana? Cuánto son los gastos de envío, te cobran en aduanas ? Coméntanos sobre ella, gracias


----------



## Razkin (12 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Es bien bonita la serie de inventores, no la empecé por qué ya tenía el precio inflado cuando me di cuenta.
> Esa página que comentas de donde es ? Alemana? Sueles pedir ahí ? Cuánto son los gastos de envío? Te cobran más en aduanas o algo ? Comenta por favor, tiene algunas cosas a buen precio . gracias
> 
> La serie de inventores me gusta mucho no la empecé por qué cuando me di cuenta ya tenía el precio inflado.
> En cuanto a la tienda que dices no la conocía es alemana? Cuánto son los gastos de envío, te cobran en aduanas ? Coméntanos sobre ella, gracias



No solo inventores. "Iconos de la inspiración'" analizará a personas que se han destacado en la historia (ciencia, descubrimientos,...). Munzdachs es Alemana. Sin problema de aduanas. Sobre las tiendas europeas tienes un video muy bueno de nuestro amigo @Muttley, en su canal Dragon Oro Plata


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2021)

Pagar un premiun por una moneda que se sabe de sobras que NUNCA va a subir de precio por mucho anal-lista encorbatado Usano que aparezca en Youtube tocando las trompetas de Jerico en bikini, me parece absurdo....


----------



## estupeharto (12 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me encanta! Vaya belleza... 380 euros en PowerCoin....... ¿está bien o es una locura de precio? Nunca he comprado nada ultrapremium de este tipo.



No quiero aguar la fiesta, pero ante este tipo de monedas yo me plantearía cuál es la intención/estrategia de quien se cuestiona comprarlas.
Si es por tener plata obviamente no pagaría de más.
Si es por "jugar" a poseer unas monedas por las que sacar un beneficio de revalorización en el futuro, yo no jugaría, no me vale la pena el esfuerzo/riesgo/calentamientos por lo que se pueda sacar (que está por ver), pero cada uno es libre de hacerlo.
Y si es porque a uno le gusta mucho el diseño, ahí ya es cosa de cada uno lo que esté dispuesto a pagar por ese diseño concreto.
Yo entiendo el placer que puede proporcionar aunque yo me conformo con el placer de comprar a buen precio y también hay mucha variedad disponible por lo que no me llama aventurarme en sobreprecios x diseño con expectativas. 
Aún así, considero el tema interesante.


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2021)

Aviso a navegantes.

En la tienda que comenta @Razkin yo también hice algunos pedidos y todo bien hasta que un día pregunté que pasaba con un pedido de noviembre del 2020 por importe de unos 2000 euros y que todavía no había recibido. La respuesta fue que no podía cumplir con ese pedido y que se me devolvería el dinero, que le mandase el número de cuenta.

Vale, pues le envío el número de cuenta y a partir de entonces no recibo ni el dinero ni tampoco recibo contestación a los emails que les envío para decirles que no me han hecho la transferencia.

Continúo enviando emails tanto por mi cuenta de correo como por la propia página de Munzdachs que tiene un apartado para contacto.
Sin embargo sigo sin recibir ninguna respuesta y veo con horror como otro pedido reciente por unos 500 y pico euros tampoco lo recibo.

Bueno, al final trato de buscar el teléfono en internet de ese impresentable y llamo a los que me aparecen en la búsqueda de google y resulta que me dan como número inexistente.

Al final cuando ya estaba todo perdido y pensando cuanto me iba costar un abogado en Alemania para llevar la denuncia se me ocurre un último acto desesperado ya que cuando hice la búsqueda en google del teléfono de Munzdachs me aparecía también la página de Trusted Pilot para que dejase alguna opinión sobre ellos. Pues ni corto ni perezoso decido contar como aquí lo que me ha pasado con ellos y por supuesto poner una estrella roja. La opinión la pongo en alemán utilizando el traductor para que llegue al máximo número de clientes que probablemente sean alemanes.

4 días más tarde sin hacer nada más recibo automáticamente una transferencia por el total de pedidos no recibidos y también recibo un correo de Munzdachs diciendo que había habido un error, lo cual es muy poco creíble ya que podían haberme contestado a los innumerables emails que les mandé.

Pero bueno, al final se solucionó pero tuve que sudar tinta. Todo esto lo digo para que sepáis lo que hay por ahí.


----------



## asqueado (12 Oct 2021)

Los que tienen poder adquisitivo, se pueden permitir el lujo de comprarse lo que quiera, bien porque le gusta una moneda, reloj o cualquier otra cosa.

Se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano, las monedas que yo he comprado con bastante premium, y todas se han revalorizado muchisimo, unas mas y otras menos.

Pero si es para acumular metales, como refugio, no como inversion, hay que comprar las mas baratas, aun cuando sean un defesio, y eso no significa que entre mis existencias no tenga colecciones o series que su precio no se hallan salido de madre.

Cada persona es un mundo diferente, y a lo que a uno le puede gustar, a otro pasa de ello, aun cuando pueda permitirselo.

Quien no se ha dado un gustazo en esta puta vida de cualquier cosa

Yo nunca me compraria una moneda de 1 onza de oro, por muchos motivos


.


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> la moneda es una pasada pero lamentablemente se escapa de mi presupuesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tengo, la compré por eso mismo por ser la primera de la serie, una moneda sin más para la colección, tampoco me entusiasma y si la pague un poco más cara


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Oct 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pagar un premiun por una moneda que se sabe de sobras que NUNCA va a subir de precio por mucho anal-lista encorbatado Usano que aparezca en Youtube tocando las trompetas de Jerico en bikini, me parece absurdo....



Pues como el que compra un cuadro de Venecia en los chinos por 10€  
yo he pagado premiums del 100% por alguna que me gustaba mucho


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Los que tienen poder adquisitivo, se pueden permitir el lujo de comprarse lo que quiera, bien porque le gusta una moneda, reloj o cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano, las monedas que yo he comprado con bastante premium, y todas se han revalorizado muchisimo, unas mas y otras menos.
> 
> ...



yo decía lo mismo de la de 1 onza y de la 1/10 de oro y ahí la he metido en el carro para redondear la cifra del pedido jaja ya ves tú 
En concreto de la Philharmonic Que es mi moneda preferida que quiero tener todos los tamaños y además todos del año 2021 asique la de 1 oz acabara cayendo también en lo que queda de año


----------



## Tichy (12 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> En la tienda que comenta @Razkin yo también hice algunos pedidos y todo bien hasta que un día pregunté que pasaba con un pedido de noviembre del 2020 por importe de unos 2000 euros y que todavía no había recibido. La respuesta fue que no podía cumplir con ese pedido y que se me devolvería el dinero, que le mandase el número de cuenta.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve hace años un problema similar con Heubach, en ese caso un pedido extraviado que decían haber vuelto a enviar (sin hacerme llegar en ningún caso referencia del segundo envío) y sobre el que dejaron de contestar.
Recurrí a un sistema europeo de arbitrajes para compras por Internet que no sirvió de nada y finalmente también lo solucioné gracias a trusted pilot. Por eso es conveniente hacer pedidos a casas que tengan este tipo de sellos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> En la tienda que comenta @Razkin yo también hice algunos pedidos y todo bien hasta que un día pregunté que pasaba con un pedido de noviembre del 2020 por importe de unos 2000 euros y que todavía no había recibido. La respuesta fue que no podía cumplir con ese pedido y que se me devolvería el dinero, que le mandase el número de cuenta.
> 
> ...



Esa tienda siempre me ha parecido muy rara…


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esa tienda siempre me ha parecido muy rara…



Pues por otras opiniones de Trust Pilot que he leído podría tratarse de una one-man shop o lo que es lo mismo una tienda de un sólo propietario/empleado.


----------



## Razkin (12 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> En la tienda que comenta @Razkin yo también hice algunos pedidos y todo bien hasta que un día pregunté que pasaba con un pedido de noviembre del 2020 por importe de unos 2000 euros y que todavía no había recibido. La respuesta fue que no podía cumplir con ese pedido y que se me devolvería el dinero, que le mandase el número de cuenta.
> 
> ...



Yo, hasta el momento, no he tenido problema (y toco madera) con ninguna de esas tiendas de referencia : EMK, Muenzdachs, Goldsilver.be, silvertresor, El Dorado,.... Pero a su vez todos conocemos comentarios de colegas de algún problema de todas y cada una de ellas. Algunos muy farragosos como el que nos cuentas. Tristemente jugamos con ese handicap.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues por otras opiniones de Trust Pilot que he leído podría tratarse de una one-man shop o lo que es lo mismo una tienda de un sólo propietario/empleado.



Me lo creo, le he comprado algunas cosas a través de eBay, pero lo que es su pagina web no me he atrevido. De hecho creo que cuando yo lo mire poni que solo enviaban dentro de Alemania comprando por la web, o eso recuerdo.


----------



## skifi (13 Oct 2021)

¡Hola! ¿Alguien tiene novedades sobre la moneda del lince que iba a sacar la FNMT? (Algún plazo estimado, etc…)

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Daviot (13 Oct 2021)

skifi dijo:


> ¡Hola! ¿Alguien tiene novedades sobre la moneda del lince que iba a sacar la FNMT? (Algún plazo estimado, etc…)
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Pues según ellos mismos disponen, la emisión empezaría ahora entre los meses de octubre, noviembre y diciembre. Habrá que estar atentos a su página web.


*Artículo 4. Fecha inicial de emisión.

La fecha inicial de emisión tendrá lugar durante el cuarto trimestre de 2021.*


----------



## Muttley (14 Oct 2021)

A mi me da buena espina esta.
Pálpito personal.
Pero me he equivocado taaaaaantas veces…


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi me da buena espina esta.
> Pálpito personal.
> Pero me he equivocado taaaaaantas veces…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 806675





Anda pillín, a ver si va a ser por esto.










*Lashana Lynch hará historia convirtiéndose en la primera mujer que dará vida al agente 007* en la saga de películas de James Bond. Así lo ha confirmado la propia actriz, que en *Sin tiempo para morir, la última entrega que protagonizará Daniel Craig* y que está pendiente de estreno, recogerá el testigo para afrontar los siguientes desafíos que le esperen al agente secreto.


----------



## azathot (14 Oct 2021)

he visto esto esto en el dorado coins , no se que decir... 




lo mismo lo peta...


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2021)

Lo siento por vosotros pero mi preferida de las últimas que han sacado es esta. 

Además te dan dos aliens por el precio de uno, está el alien de los grises y por la otra cara el tipo reptiliano.


----------



## azathot (14 Oct 2021)

jajaja totalmente de acuerdo ya la tengo encargada


----------



## Muttley (14 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Anda pillín, a ver si va a ser por esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cabron eres Jajaja
El zasca que me has dado se ha oído al otro lado del Pacífico.
Me pasa por comerme con patatas el NWO.
Ya decía yo que me había equivocado taaantas veces…y esta una de ellas. 
Ahora solo me queda irme al rincón a llorar.
Ya si eso vuelvo al hilo en dos o tres días cuando haya llenado de lágrimas la llorería.

Y por cierto, estoy de acuerdo en la de Scottsdale mint del alien.
Mu buena!


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Que cabron eres Jajaja
> El zasca que me has dado se ha oído al otro lado del Pacífico.
> Me pasa por comerme con patatas el NWO.
> Ya decía yo que me había equivocado taaantas veces…y esta una de ellas.
> ...



Jajaja.......nada más lejos de mi intención de que esto fuera un zasca, es simplemente una pequeña observación que me has puesto a huevo. Además lo pone en la descripción de la moneda: Black James Bond 2022 Black.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Que cabron eres Jajaja
> El zasca que me has dado se ha oído al otro lado del Pacífico.
> Me pasa por comerme con patatas el NWO.
> Ya decía yo que me había equivocado taaantas veces…y esta una de ellas.
> ...



Build Black Better? O espera, como era? Vaya mierda de sociedad NWO se nos esta quedando… la va a comprar/ver su puta madre.


----------



## L'omertá (14 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Anda pillín, a ver si va a ser por esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni con vuestro dinero.


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2021)

Jeje......a ver si acierto como estará el cine el día del estreno con la nueva protagonista.


----------



## Razkin (14 Oct 2021)

Pues esta tuvo su tirón. No se por que en esa peli no acabo fichada como agente secreto al servicio de su majestad y con licencia para lo que sea. 
con el número 069 o el que le toque...


----------



## dmb001 (14 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Pues esta tuvo su tirón. No se por que en esa peli no acabo fichada como agente secreto al servicio de su majestad y con licencia para lo que sea.
> con el número 069 o el que le toque...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 807210



Lo mejor de la peli.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Pues esta tuvo su tirón. No se por que en esa peli no acabo fichada como agente secreto al servicio de su majestad y con licencia para lo que sea.
> con el número 069 o el que le toque...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 807210




Y esta, sin ser guapa pero tenia aspecto de profesional


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 807367
> Y esta, sin ser guapa pero tenia aspecto de profesional



Coche Francés:


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 807367
> Y esta, sin ser guapa pero tenia aspecto de profesional



Coche Británico:


----------



## timi (14 Oct 2021)

Me gusta esta serie , pero no se puede estar a todas .
Alguien sabe si esta es la primera?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (14 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> he visto esto esto en el dorado coins , no se que decir...
> Ver archivo adjunto 806691
> 
> 
> ...



Una moneda de Wayne Rooney, el amigo del pensionista? 




Yo he recibido esta semana 2 de estas, ni estan muy mal de precio:


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Una moneda de Wayne Rooney, el amigo del pensionista?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 807388
> 
> ...



Ya vas tarde amigo. Estamos ya con la del 2022.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Oct 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 807378
> 
> 
> Me gusta esta serie , pero no se puede estar a todas .
> Alguien sabe si esta es la primera?



Es la segunda. El compañero @Razkin lo comenta un par de páginas más atrás. Yo he echado un par a la saca con otro par del asno y el ogro que he visto que no han salido muy caras. La primera de Galileo la doy por perdida pues ya anda por los 60€ .


----------



## azathot (15 Oct 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Una moneda de Wayne Rooney, el amigo del pensionista?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 807388
> 
> ...



Joder lo que me he podido reír


----------



## azathot (15 Oct 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Es la segunda. El compañero @Razkin lo comenta un par de páginas más atrás. Yo he echado un par a la saca con otro par del asno y el ogro que he visto que no han salido muy caras. La primera de Galileo la doy por perdida pues ya anda por los 60€ .



Donde has comprado la del asno yo solo las veo en dorado Coín sabes si es va a ser una serie.. por cierto galileo lo tiene dracma a 50€ que también es para asustarse pero a lo mejor por tenerlo...


----------



## timi (15 Oct 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Es la segunda. El compañero @Razkin lo comenta un par de páginas más atrás. Yo he echado un par a la saca con otro par del asno y el ogro que he visto que no han salido muy caras. La primera de Galileo la doy por perdida pues ya anda por los 60€ .











1 oz silver ICONS OF INSPIRATION 2021 GALILEO - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be




la primera la tiene los belgas a 42,25
Por cierto , el usuario @Razkin no me salen sus mensajes , he mirado que por error lo tenga en ignorados , pero no es así.
Podría alguien pedirle si me puede quitar de ignorados , si es que lo que hice no es muy grave y me perdona,,, prometo ser bueno


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (15 Oct 2021)

Me he hecho con una que sale dIANA & mANdela:




Expuesta arriba con otras monedas mas comunes.
Es de ZAMBIA, espero que se revalorice mucho y me pueda retirar con su eventual venta.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Oct 2021)

timi dijo:


> Por cierto , el usuario @Razkin no me salen sus mensajes , he mirado que por error lo tenga en ignorados , pero no es así.
> Podría alguien pedirle si me puede quitar de ignorados , si es que lo que hice no es muy grave y me perdona,,, prometo ser bueno



@Razkin Hola conforero, muy buenos días. El compañero @timi desearía ser sacado de tu ignore, seguro que fue una minucia o un lamentable malentendido, es buena gente pongo una mano y un pie en el fuego por él. ¿Y yo? Yo también soy una persona maravillosa. DESIGNÓRESE, HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE. Muchas gracias y un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## Arthur69 (15 Oct 2021)

Buenos días, conforeros.
Me ha parecido atractiva (por precios) la web de celticgold.eu y he intentado abrirme cuenta en ella.
Ha sido imposible. Tanto en el PC como en iPad y móvil al remitir datos salta un error de katcha o no sé qué.
¿Les parece una página seria?
¿Han tenido dificultades de ese tipo?
Saludos.


----------



## Razkin (15 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> @Razkin Hola conforero, muy buenos días. El compañero @timi desearía ser sacado de tu ignore, seguro que fue una minucia o un lamentable malentendido, es buena gente pongo una mano y un pie en el fuego por él. ¿Y yo? Yo también soy una persona maravillosa. DESIGNÓRESE, HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE. Muchas gracias y un saludo muy cordial.



Hecho. Algún descuido técnico no intenciado. Sorry @timi.


----------



## Forcopula (15 Oct 2021)

Ojo a la Germania Mint y su nuevo lanzamiento llamado "Knights of the past" (Caballeros del pasado), este lanzamiento está dedicado a los caballeros de la Orden de Malta y en breve saldrá el formato BU.

El formato es de 1oz BU tiene tirada de 15.000 con valor facial de 5€ y por las imágenes parece que viene en blister. No he encontrado nada sobre los precios que se barajan.

Habrá un segundo formato High Relief es de 2 onzas y tiene tirada de 999 con un valor facial de 10€ . Vendrá en su caja guay con toda la pesca y será tirando a cara según mi bola de cristal.

A mi me parece que tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## Razkin (15 Oct 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ojo a la Germania Mint y su nuevo lanzamiento llamado "Knights of the past" (Caballeros del pasado), este lanzamiento está dedicado a los caballeros de la Orden de Malta y en breve saldrá el formato BU.
> 
> El formato es de 1oz BU tiene tirada de 15.000 con valor facial de 5€ y por las imágenes parece que viene en blister. No he encontrado nada sobre los precios que se barajan.
> 
> ...



Estan guapas. La 1 oz quizás no salga tan cara. Poco más que las Germanias. Pero la 2 oz,..... al High Relief le unimos antique finish y el doradito de la espada, con la tirada 999 y ya estamos en 300 euros.


----------



## Beto (16 Oct 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Ojo a la Germania Mint y su nuevo lanzamiento llamado "Knights of the past" (Caballeros del pasado), este lanzamiento está dedicado a los caballeros de la Orden de Malta y en breve saldrá el formato BU.
> 
> El formato es de 1oz BU tiene tirada de 15.000 con valor facial de 5€ y por las imágenes parece que viene en blister. No he encontrado nada sobre los precios que se barajan.
> 
> ...



Buffff va a ser difícil esquivar esa.... Este foro es mi ruina....


Por cierto una cuestión. Si encontraseis una moneda en una tienda a un precio de derribo que haríais? He visto una en una tienda creo que de confianza y el precio es raro por lo bajo pero si les pregunto, me da miedo que vean que hay un error y lo suban....


----------



## Tichy (16 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Buffff va a ser difícil esquivar esa.... Este foro es mi ruina....
> 
> 
> Por cierto una cuestión. Si encontraseis una moneda en una tienda a un precio de derribo que haríais? He visto una en una tienda creo que de confianza y el precio es raro por lo bajo pero si les pregunto, me da miedo que vean que hay un error y lo suban....



Lo primero asegúrate de que no sea de segunda calidad (2 wahl en alemán). A veces no está tan claro como debería y es una moneda con algún defecto.


----------



## Daviot (16 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Buffff va a ser difícil esquivar esa.... Este foro es mi ruina....
> 
> 
> Por cierto una cuestión. Si encontraseis una moneda en una tienda a un precio de derribo que haríais? He visto una en una tienda creo que de confianza y el precio es raro por lo bajo pero si les pregunto, me da miedo que vean que hay un error y lo suban....



En esos casos echas todas las que puedas a la cesta y rápido al proceso de pago. Si hay un error grande ya te mandarán un email y si no a disfrutar de la ganga.


----------



## Arthur69 (16 Oct 2021)

Queridos conforeros: He tenido la oportunidad de hacerme con un pequeño paquete de monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos. Las he sometido a todas las pruebas de rigor en cuanto a autenticidad y pureza de oro. Todo correcto.

Todas son de 1947 y son de las que en la cara figura a la izquierda "50 pesos" y a la derecha "37,5 Grs. ORO PURO". 

Hasta ahí todo normal, todo correcto, peeeeero....

El canto.

En todas menos en una, puesta la moneda con la cara boca arriba, en el canto se lee nítidamente y con las letras de pié "INDEPENDENCIA Y LIBERTAD", peeero, en 1 y sólo en una, puesta igual, con la cara boca arriba, en el canto figura la mismísima leyenda pero con todas las letras del revés, o sea, mirando abajo, y hay que darle la vuelta a la moneda, con el escudo del águila hacia arriba, para que en el canto la leyenda se lea correctamemte.

A ver si cargo foto en que se aprecie.

¿Tiene esto algún valor especial?.

Saludos.


----------



## Beto (16 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En esos casos echas todas las que puedas a la cesta y rápido al proceso de pago. Si hay un error grande ya te mandarán un email y si no a disfrutar de la ganga.



Espero no estar equivocado, la buscaré en catálogo. Igual lleva menos peso del que pone y la cago yo...
Pero algo más de 6 gramos de oro por 195€ creo que está bien


----------



## Daviot (16 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Espero no estar equivocado, la buscaré en catálogo. Igual lleva menos peso del que pone y la cago yo...
> Pero algo más de 6 gramos de oro por 195€ creo que está bien



Pues entonces sale a 32,5 euros el gramo mientras que el precio spot del oro está a 48,99 euros el gramo y eso ya si que canta mucho porque nadie suele vender por debajo del precio spot y si lo hace es algo simbólico.

Es probable que se trate de un error pero bueno se puede hacer la compra sacando antes un pantallazo de la moneda y el precio por si las moscas.


----------



## Tichy (16 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Espero no estar equivocado, la buscaré en catálogo. Igual lleva menos peso del que pone y la cago yo...
> Pero algo más de 6 gramos de oro por 195€ creo que está bien



Hombre, en ese caso como te han señalado seguro que es un error. Asegúrate bien y haz el pedido. Lo normal es que se den cuenta y no te lo acepten pero siempre hay una posibilidad de que suene la flauta.


----------



## Tichy (16 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Queridos conforeros: He tenido la oportunidad de hacerme con un pequeño paquete de monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos. Las he sometido a todas las pruebas de rigor en cuanto a autenticidad y pureza de oro. Todo correcto.
> 
> Todas son de 1947 y son de las que en la cara figura a la izquierda "50 pesos" y a la derecha "37,5 Grs. ORO PURO".
> 
> ...



Las mexicanas no son mi especialidad pero sí sé que del 1947 hay reacuñaciones de muchos años posteriores, así que es posible que alguno de esos años hicieran ese cambio en la leyenda del canto. 
Hay varios foreros muy aficionados a esta moneda así que a lo mejor alguno te puede ayudar.


----------



## Arthur69 (16 Oct 2021)

Gracias Tichy.
Creo que en esta puede que se aprecie mejor lo que dije.
He tenido que hacer foto de foto (a esta, no a la otra de 2 monedas) para bajarle el peso y conseguir cargarla.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Oct 2021)

que tal está? Meréce la pena tenerla? Está en oferta, a mi el grupo ese sin más, pero bueno.
Supongo que la tirada es brutal pero bueno, es curiosa. 
que opináis la tenéis?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Queridos conforeros: He tenido la oportunidad de hacerme con un pequeño paquete de monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos. Las he sometido a todas las pruebas de rigor en cuanto a autenticidad y pureza de oro. Todo correcto.
> 
> Todas son de 1947 y son de las que en la cara figura a la izquierda "50 pesos" y a la derecha "37,5 Grs. ORO PURO".
> 
> ...



Como bien te indica Tichy, aparte de las acuñadas durante el propio año 1947, las menos. Entre 1949-1972, se acuñaron un total de 3.975.654 piezas con esa fecha. Además, hay que añadir 342.000 piezas adicionales durante el periodo 2000-2011. Con tantas reacuñaciones en distintos periodos de tiempo, la uniformidad sería casi un milagro. Para tu tranquilidad, te diré que yo tengo 47’s con la leyenda del canto en ambos sentidos. Si la moneda pesa lo que tiene que pesar, mide lo que tiene que medir, y suena igual que las otras que tienes, yo no me preocuparía demasiado.

Un saludo


----------



## Arthur69 (17 Oct 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Como bien te indica Tichy, aparte de las acuñadas durante el propio año 1947, las menos. Entre 1949-1972, se acuñaron un total de 3.975.654 piezas con esa fecha. Además, hay que añadir 342.000 piezas adicionales durante el periodo 2000-2011. Con tantas reacuñaciones en distintos periodos de tiempo, la uniformidad sería casi un milagro. Para tu tranquilidad, te diré que yo tengo 47’s con la leyenda del canto en ambos sentidos. Si la moneda pesa lo que tiene que pesar, mide lo que tiene que medir, y suena igual que las otras que tienes, yo no me preocuparía demasiado.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias Bruce.

Deduzco que no habrá diferencia en cuanto a valoración y mañana a las 06:15 volverá a sonar mi despertador.


----------



## Daviot (17 Oct 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> que tal está? Meréce la pena tenerla? Está en oferta, a mi el grupo ese sin más, pero bueno.
> Supongo que la tirada es brutal pero bueno, es curiosa.
> que opináis la tenéis?



Cuarta moneda de la infame colección Leyendas de la música, ah pero sólo si son ingleses.

Para mí los diseños de las monedas son nefastos, no transmiten nada. Incluso la primera de la colección la de Queen consiste en eso en escribir Queen en la moneda y listo.


----------



## Daviot (17 Oct 2021)

A los que le guste la música y la guitarras han sacado recientemente una mini colección de 2 guitarras, la Fender stratocaster y la telecaster de sólo 2000 unidades. Hechas por la prestigiosa Pamp mint.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Queridos conforeros: He tenido la oportunidad de hacerme con un pequeño paquete de monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos. Las he sometido a todas las pruebas de rigor en cuanto a autenticidad y pureza de oro. Todo correcto.
> 
> Todas son de 1947 y son de las que en la cara figura a la izquierda "50 pesos" y a la derecha "37,5 Grs. ORO PURO".
> 
> ...



Pues me sumo a lo que te han indicado los compañeros. A mí también me llamó la atención eso en su día. La acuñación del borde no coincide en todas. No sólo el sentido sino la ubicación de las letras respecto a algún punto de la moneda. Es decir, en una empieza la leyenda en un punto y en otra empieza en otro punto. Incluso la profundidad de las letras difiere en algunas.
Y también el tono. Tengo alguna que es más cobriza, se nota bastante a la vista. Depende del año y de la tirada, hubo tantas...
Eso sí, son todas preciosas.


----------



## Barruno (17 Oct 2021)

Perdonad mi absoluta ignorancia.
Sobre las monedas de oro.
¿Por que no comprais las de Fnmt con la seguridad de su página web y os liais a comprar en tiendas privadas extranjeras de las que confesais os dan aveces problemas?
¿Es simplememte por que preferís los dibujos de las de fuera a las de estas patrias?
He visto que en cuanto al precio/oro, está a la par de muchas otras, con lo cual si pretendes venderlas te van a dar lo mismo, no?
¿No es un buen instrumento de reserva de valor comprar estas monedas?
Gracias.


----------



## Beto (17 Oct 2021)

Bueno, parece que misterio resuelto. Según el catálogo, la moneda tiene 6,2100 gramos de oro pero de 0,5000, que parece que es 0,0998 Oz.
De todas formas la pongo aquí. Debido a lo poco que puedo gastar ,las monedas con dudas o con premium por su valor numismático suelo dejarlas correr. Por eso empecé con el bullion que es sencillo 









Barbados - Monedas Conmemorativas - Nº KM00018 - PROOF - 100 $ 1975 / 50 Aniversario - Barco / 6,21 gr. oro - Filatelia Monge







www.filateliamonge.com


----------



## Beto (17 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Cuarta moneda de la infame colección Leyendas de la música, ah pero sólo si son ingleses.
> 
> Para mí los diseños de las monedas son nefastos, no transmiten nada. Incluso la primera de la colección la de Queen consiste en eso en escribir Queen en la moneda y listo.



Muy sosas, y eso que los grupos que sacaba me gustan, pero no soy tan fan de la música. De James Bond todavía haría alguna tontería xD


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Bueno, parece que misterio resuelto. Según el catálogo, la moneda tiene 6,2100 gramos de oro pero de 0,5000, que parece que es 0,0998 Oz.
> De todas formas la pongo aquí. Debido a lo poco que puedo gastar ,las monedas con dudas o con premium por su valor numismático suelo dejarlas correr. Por eso empecé con el bullion que es sencillo
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo con esas. Siempre hay que comprobar.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Perdonad mi absoluta ignorancia.
> Sobre las monedas de oro.
> ¿Por que no comprais las de Fnmt con la seguridad de su página web y os liais a comprar en tiendas privadas extranjeras de las que confesais os dan aveces problemas?
> ¿Es simplememte por que preferís los dibujos de las de fuera a las de estas patrias?
> ...



Porque son más caras quizás.
Mira alguna en concreto y haz los números. Normalmente suelen ponerlas a un precio bastante elevado. 
No sé si venderán mucho. A gente mayor quizás. O igual no les interesa vender.
Cualquiera que se precie buscará el mejor precio, allá donde esté.


----------



## Tichy (17 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Bueno, parece que misterio resuelto. Según el catálogo, la moneda tiene 6,2100 gramos de oro pero de 0,5000, que parece que es 0,0998 Oz.
> De todas formas la pongo aquí. Debido a lo poco que puedo gastar ,las monedas con dudas o con premium por su valor numismático suelo dejarlas correr. Por eso empecé con el bullion que es sencillo
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el anuncio es engañoso. O pones el peso en oro fino, o mejor el total y la ley, especialmente en una conmemorativa poco frecuente. 
Pero en cualquier caso, siempre hay que buscar. Yo me guío principalmente por la página de ngccoins.


----------



## Play_91 (17 Oct 2021)

No compres monedas que un porcentaje se va en el diseño, sólo lingotes.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Oct 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> La verdad es que el anuncio es engañoso. O pones el peso en oro fino, o mejor el total y la ley, especialmente en una conmemorativa poco frecuente.
> Pero en cualquier caso, siempre hay que buscar. Yo me guío principalmente por la página de ngccoins.



Es una mala praxis de bastante gente, incluidas casas de subastas, aunque algunas están cambiando y son más honestas, al poner los datos correctos para que se pueda saber la cantidad de oro que tiene. O sea, el peso exacto de la pieza en concreto y en caso de que no sea una moneda común, la pureza también.
Yo ya de entrada si no ponen esos datos me tira para atrás comprar ahí.
Parecen trucos de gente mayor y espabilados. Una vez me tangaron una de las de la pérfida albión, que tienen la mala costumbre de sacar monedas de purezas diferentes y aunque parezcan que son de una misma colección o tipología, te meten una con pureza inferior y como no estés al tanto te la meten doblada en estas casas de subastas o comercios que no ponen los datos bien, para ver si cuela. Mu mal


----------



## Daviot (17 Oct 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> No compres monedas que un porcentaje se va en el diseño, sólo lingotes.


----------



## Barruno (18 Oct 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Porque son más caras quizás.
> Mira alguna en concreto y haz los números. Normalmente suelen ponerlas a un precio bastante elevado.
> No sé si venderán mucho. A gente mayor quizás. O igual no les interesa vender.
> Cualquiera que se precie buscará el mejor precio, allá donde esté.



En primer lugar agradecerte la contestación. Es el segundo día, como aquel que dice, mirando estas cosas.

Sin embargo, no veo ese agravio en cuanto a que se tan elevada la diferencia de precio que pueda salvar la inseguridad (la mayor seguridad es comprarlo en Degussa a tocateja, ya lo se, pero bueno, hablamos de envío online no compra presencial) que representa comprar un señor XXXX o a la FNMT.. y me explico:
1) FNMT: Moneda de Tesoros y Museos IV del 2016, oro: TESOROS MUSEOS IV (2016) EL BOSCO 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
60,74€/gramo.
2) Moneda de Oro Kanguro australiano 2021, 1/4 de onza: Monedas de oro Canguro: Moneda de Oro Canguro 2021 1/4 oz
61,11€/gramo

Por lo que.. teniendo en cuenta que el valor en metal es casi lo mismo (de hecho más barata la de FNMT), ¿No es atractivo comprar en la FNMT?

Y sobre todo una pregunta que sí que necesito aclaración... en caso de comprar de la FNMT (o, en realidad cualquier otra):
1) ¿Dónde te las compran? 
2)¿En los compro-oro te las pagan al peso? 
3) ¿a que referencia (veo que hay varias) te las suelen valorar y que comisión se las quedan ellos?
Incluso llamé (risas) a la FNMT el otro día y pregunté si ellos las recompraban. El hombre muy educado dijo que no.

bueno gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Arthur69 (18 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Perdonad mi absoluta ignorancia.
> Sobre las monedas de oro.
> ¿Por que no comprais las de Fnmt con la seguridad de su página web y os liais a comprar en tiendas privadas extranjeras de las que confesais os dan aveces problemas?
> ¿Es simplememte por que preferís los dibujos de las de fuera a las de estas patrias?
> ...



En mi caso, es que me aburrí de entrar en la tienda virtual de la FNMT para comprobar SIEMPRE primas sobre buillon del orden del 200% y así, claro, nunca comprar.


----------



## Daviot (18 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> En primer lugar agradecerte la contestación. Es el segundo día, como aquel que dice, mirando estas cosas.
> 
> Sin embargo, no veo ese agravio en cuanto a que se tan elevada la diferencia de precio que pueda salvar la inseguridad (la mayor seguridad es comprarlo en Degussa a tocateja, ya lo se, pero bueno, hablamos de envío online no compra presencial) que representa comprar un señor XXXX o a la FNMT.. y me explico:
> 1) FNMT: Moneda de Tesoros y Museos IV del 2016, oro: TESOROS MUSEOS IV (2016) EL BOSCO 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> ...



No hombre, no.

Mal hecha la comparativa. Primero estás comparando una moneda de 27 gramos de oro contra otra de 1/4 de onza que son 7,78 gramos de oro.

La comparativa tendría que ser con otra moneda de peso parecido como de 1 oz ( 31,1 gramos ). Además la de la FNMT es proof que no lo más idóneo como moneda de inversión, salvo excepciones.

La comparativa con una moneda bullion como es el Maple Leaf de Canadá que ahora mismo está a 1570 euros nos da un precio por gramo de 50,48 euros. Es decir que estás derrochando 60,74- 50,48=10,25 euros por gramo. Como la moneda de la FNMT es de 27 gramos entonces serían 27x10,25=276,75 euros de más que estás pagando sobre la moneda Maple Leaf.


----------



## Arthur69 (18 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> En primer lugar agradecerte la contestación. Es el segundo día, como aquel que dice, mirando estas cosas.
> 
> Sin embargo, no veo ese agravio en cuanto a que se tan elevada la diferencia de precio que pueda salvar la inseguridad (la mayor seguridad es comprarlo en Degussa a tocateja, ya lo se, pero bueno, hablamos de envío online no compra presencial) que representa comprar un señor XXXX o a la FNMT.. y me explico:
> 1) FNMT: Moneda de Tesoros y Museos IV del 2016, oro: TESOROS MUSEOS IV (2016) EL BOSCO 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> ...



Lo que mejor me ha funcionado es hacer que entre allegados (amigos de siempre, familiares y algún compañero de trabajo) se sepa que es mí afición desde que a los 11 años empecé a ir sábado tras sábado al mercadillo/tenderete local a comprar mis primeras pesetas de plata de algún Alfonso.

Ellos se encargan de avisarme siempre que saben de alguien interesado/necesitado en vender, algún heredero que no ha sido llamado a esto del coleccionismo y le caen encima llovidas...

Otra fuente es El Monte de Piedad.

Por último, en viajes en numismáticas locales semioficiales.

Ser canario y residir en ella conlleva, en esto, algunas limitaciones. No en otras cosas, claro.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> En primer lugar agradecerte la contestación. Es el segundo día, como aquel que dice, mirando estas cosas.
> 
> Sin embargo, no veo ese agravio en cuanto a que se tan elevada la diferencia de precio que pueda salvar la inseguridad (la mayor seguridad es comprarlo en Degussa a tocateja, ya lo se, pero bueno, hablamos de envío online no compra presencial) que representa comprar un señor XXXX o a la FNMT.. y me explico:
> 1) FNMT: Moneda de Tesoros y Museos IV del 2016, oro: TESOROS MUSEOS IV (2016) EL BOSCO 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
> ...



Tienes que tener cuidado con los datos pues es fácil equivocarse al principio.
Tienes por un lado el precio de la moneda.
Por otro lado el peso en gramos de la moneda.
Y por otro lado la pureza (el % de oro) de la moneda.
Con esos datos tienes que calcular a cuánto te sale.
En la moneda de la FNMT, tienes 1640 € 27 g y 0,999. Lo cual te da 60,74 €/gr, como habías puesto.

En la moneda de 1/4 Oz, tienes 433,22 € 1/4 Oz >> 31,1/4=7,775 y pureza 0,9999 (similar a la otra). Lo que te da 55,72 €/gr.

Ya es menor que el de la FNMT.
Pero es que además tienes que tener en cuenta que cuanto más pequeña es la moneda, más €/Oz cuesta, por diversas razones, que son lógicas.
Es mejor tener cuatro monedas de 1/4 que una de 1Oz porque si quieres vender una fracción, lo tienes fácil. De la otra manera tienes que vender la Oz entera. Los costes son mayores para producir 4 monedas que si se produce una sólo cuatro veces mayor, etc.

Por tanto a la diferencia que ya hemos visto, hay que sumar un poco más a favor de la que no es de FNMT. Y luego súmale el diseño, el mercado que puede tener una u otra, etc.

En ambos casos son monedas 0,999. Pero en el caso de que tenga pureza inferior, tendrías que multiplicar previamente el peso por la pureza.
Por ejemplo una alfonsina de 8,05 g x 0,9 de pureza = 7,245 g Au, y así con todas. Puedes ver la pureza y peso de una moneda en páginas como Numista, para evitar errores.

Pero también te digo, puedes obtener mejores precios si compras por ejemplo en subastas... Ahí tú fijas el precio. Y puedes obtener precios de spot o inferiores. Puedes conseguir monedas de 1/4 oz a 1 Oz a precios de 48-50 € por ejemplo.

Pon en el buscador "subastas" y te saldrán mensajes con información.
Primero infórmate bien. Tienes que darte de alta primero, etc. Pero luego es una buena forma de conseguir buenos precios. Hay subastas cada dos por tres. Mañana y pasado una en AureoCalicó por ejemplo. Entra en su página y echa un vistazo a lo que hay y precios.
Como digo, infórmate antes bien. En las subastas hay una comisión añadida al precio que puedes ver de puja. En la que he puesto antes es del 18 %. Hay que leer las condiciones antes. Pero al final lo que importa es el coste €/Oz que te sale y puede ser inferior en muchos casos, como te he comentado.


----------



## Daviot (18 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Y sobre todo una pregunta que sí que necesito aclaración... en caso de comprar de la FNMT (o, en realidad cualquier otra):
> 1) ¿Dónde te las compran?
> 2)¿En los compro-oro te las pagan al peso?
> 3) ¿a que referencia (veo que hay varias) te las suelen valorar y que comisión se las quedan ellos?
> ...



Primero donde no hay que venderlas es en los compro oro bajo ningún concepto porque hay te las pagarán a algo menos del peso.

Se venden o bien a particulares como en este foro donde hay un hilo dedicado a ello o bien a las mismas tiendas de monedas de inversión. Las tiendas europeas on-line a veces te ponen el precio de recompra que ofrecen ellos para cada tipo de moneda, sólo tendrías que enviárselas por mensajería.

Si prefieres in person y dado que aquí en España las tiendas de monedas suelen pagar un precio insuficiente puedes hacer lo que comentó @Muttley en uno de sus vídeos, que es coger un avión a Bruselas por 50 euros ida y vuelta, llevándote tus monedas y allí las tiendas de monedas de inversión sí te las pagan a buen precio.


----------



## wolfy (19 Oct 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> No compres monedas que un porcentaje se va en el diseño, sólo lingotes.


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2021)

Con permiso del amigo @Daviot y como es un unboxing enseñando monedas…me permito la licencia de colgarlo aquí.

A todos los que esperáis pedido de los belgas….tened preparada Taladradora…

…..dentro vídeo!


----------



## Barruno (19 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No hombre, no.
> 
> Mal hecha la comparativa. Primero estás comparando una moneda de 27 gramos de oro contra otra de 1/4 de onza que son 7,78 gramos de oro.
> 
> ...



Donde se compra la Maple Leaf canadiense a esos precios?
Gracias!


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Con permiso del amigo @Daviot y como es un unboxing enseñando monedas…me permito la licencia de colgarlo aquí.
> 
> A todos los que esperáis pedido de los belgas….tened preparada Taladradora…
> 
> …..dentro vídeo!



Hombre por supuesto, y sin mi permiso también que no soy ni el dueño del hilo ni nada parecido, sólo un pringao más al que le gustan las monedas.

Por cierto comentaros que como ayuda he puesto en la primera página de este hilo el enlace al "Hilo de valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo oficial II " por si alguno lo anda buscando cuando se pierde entre la espesura.

Además pongo aquí la forma rápida de buscar a un forero cualquiera dentro de ese hilo y también lo pongo al principio del hilo como recordatorio.

1- Ir al hilo de valoraciones entre usuarios y una vez ahí
2- ponemos el nombre del forero que queramos buscar en la casilla de búsqueda
3- pinchamos a la derecha en el desplegable donde pone "En todos lados" y seleccionamos "Este tema" y listo.


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Con permiso del amigo @Daviot y como es un unboxing enseñando monedas…me permito la licencia de colgarlo aquí.
> 
> A todos los que esperáis pedido de los belgas….tened preparada Taladradora…
> 
> …..dentro vídeo!




Jajaja.......que nivel !!! Ahora hay que ir con taladradora para abrir los envíos de los belgas. ¿ Que va a ser lo siguiente una radial ?


----------



## Tichy (19 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Donde se compra la Maple Leaf canadiense a esos precios?
> Gracias!



Ahí tienes varios que la ofrecen por debajo de ese precio:








Maple Leaf Gold kaufen & verkaufen – Preisvergleich GOLD.DE


Maple Leaf Gold hier günstig ✓ sicher ✓ von zertifizierten Goldhändlern kaufen. Seriöse Händler im Preisvergleich – Maple Gold Preis 2023 in 1oz, 1/2, 1/4, 1/10 oz vergleichen.




www.gold.de





No todos envían a España y entre los que sí lo hacen, unos tienen mejores precios para los portes que otros, pero eso ya hay que currárselo.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Oct 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ahí tienes varios que la ofrecen por debajo de ese precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien viviera en Alemania... o en Suiza ya puestos..


----------



## Barruno (19 Oct 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ahí tienes varios que la ofrecen por debajo de ese precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currarselo y arriesgarselo.
La verdad es que os admiro por pagar estas cantidades sin un intermediario que de fe de la operacion, exagerando mucho pero para que me entendais, estilo paypal o amazon.


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Donde se compra la Maple Leaf canadiense a esos precios?
> Gracias!



Perdona, no había visto tu mensaje.

Aquí tienes el enlace a la página. Comentarte que en esta página tienes la posibilidad de comprar esa moneda y ellos te la guardan indefinidamente por si más adelante quieres comprar por ejemplo cualquier otra moneda de oro o plata y así te lo envían todo junto pero sólo pagas por los gastos de envío una vez.









Gold Maple Leaf 1 oz 2021 $50 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Currarselo y arriesgarselo.
> La verdad es que os admiro por pagar estas cantidades sin un intermediario que de fe de la operacion, exagerando mucho pero para que me entendais, estilo paypal o amazon.



Sí, en este mundo de las monedas de inversión todas las tiendas on-line funcionan así. Primero hay que hacerles la transferencia y luego ellos ya te la mandarán. Lo que nunca esperas es que se queden con tu dinero y luego te ignoren como me pasó a mí con el delincuente de Münzdachs.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Perdona, no había visto tu mensaje.
> 
> Aquí tienes el enlace a la página. Comentarte que en esta página tienes la posibilidad de comprar esa moneda y ellos te la guardan indefinidamente por si más adelante quieres comprar por ejemplo cualquier otra moneda de oro o plata y así te lo envían todo junto pero sólo pagas por los gastos de envío una vez.
> 
> ...



Aquí la tienes con envio gratis









1 oz Maple Leaf Gold Coin (2021) | coininvest


1 oz Canadian Gold Maple Leaf 2021 coin | .9999 | coininvest The country’s flagship bullion coin, the .9999 pure gold 2021 1 oz Canadian Gold Maple Leaf coin..




www.coininvest.com


----------



## Daviot (19 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Donde se compra la Maple Leaf canadiense a esos precios?
> Gracias!



Y si sólo quieres el Maple y que te lo envíen, esta página es fiable y te la envían gratis gracias al conforero @lvdo utilizando su cupón LAVETAFREE que tienes que poner al final del proceso de compra. Cuesta un poco más 1574,66 euros, pero el envío con ese cupón es gratis.









1 oz Maple Leaf | Oro | 2021 | coininvest


Maple Leaf de oro de 1 oz 2021 la Royal Canadian Mint emitió la moneda Maple Lea por primera vez en 1978 y desde entonces es considerada como la moneda insignia de Canadá. Esto, debido al volumen de...




www.coininvest.com


----------



## Furillo (19 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja.......que nivel !!! Ahora hay que ir con taladradora para abrir los envíos de los belgas. ¿ Que va a ser lo siguiente una radial ?



Lo que pasa es que quería vacilarnos de taladro a batería guapo.
Yo como soy un ansia viva, cuando recibí mi caja de Ikea la semana pasada, le di un arreón con ganas y la descuajaringué (menos mal que venía todo bien envuelto y protegido por dentro )


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (20 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Con permiso del amigo @Daviot y como es un unboxing enseñando monedas…me permito la licencia de colgarlo aquí.
> 
> A todos los que esperáis pedido de los belgas….tened preparada Taladradora…
> 
> …..dentro vídeo!



Comentaste en el video que la moneda de dos onzas probablemente no se vendería por separado del set al tener la tirada de 1000 piezas y quizás una tirada total de 2000. 

He encontrado la de 2 onzas aquí en preventa:

2022 2 oz $2 AUD Australia Silver Lunar Series III Year of the Tiger Coin BU | European Mint 

Lo que no sé es si tiene el mismo acabado.

Por último, el video genial como todo el canal.


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2021)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Comentaste en el video que la moneda de dos onzas probablemente no se vendería por separado del set al tener la tirada de 1000 piezas y quizás una tirada total de 2000.
> 
> He encontrado la de 2 onzas aquí en preventa:
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias!
El acabado no es el mismo. Esta es BU. También una moneda muy interesante. 
Las tres monedas del set son proof con acabado espejo.


----------



## Barruno (21 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Perdona, no había visto tu mensaje.
> 
> Aquí tienes el enlace a la página. Comentarte que en esta página tienes la posibilidad de comprar esa moneda y ellos te la guardan indefinidamente por si más adelante quieres comprar por ejemplo cualquier otra moneda de oro o plata y así te lo envían todo junto pero sólo pagas por los gastos de envío una vez.
> 
> ...



Que pasa que los gastos son brutales o que?
Y aparte de éso.. qué pasa si se pierde el paquete? Es responsabilidad de la tienda no?
Revisais delante del trasportista el interior de los paquetes? Me vais a decir que no, ya lo se, pero yo es que lo hago con los electrodomesticos por aquello que vengan abollaos, y creo que resulta curioso de fiarse de algo que no ves cuando el interior es tan valioso..


PD:
Acabo de ver cuanto vale llevar a Malaga una moneda de esas de 1640 pavos de oro por la fnmt.

45 pavos seguro incluido.

Es caro verdad?


----------



## Daviot (21 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Que pasa que los gastos son brutales o que?
> Y aparte de éso.. qué pasa si se pierde el paquete? Es responsabilidad de la tienda no?
> Revisais delante del trasportista el interior de los paquetes? Me vais a decir que no, ya lo se, pero yo es que lo hago con los electrodomesticos por aquello que vengan abollaos, y creo que resulta curioso de fiarse de algo que no ves cuando el interior es tan valioso..



Los de coininvest te mandan el peso exacto en gramos del paquete. Yo la primera vez que compré algo de oro y plata fue a través de Coininvest y tenía las mismas dudas que tú. Es normal que pienses así al principio, luego cuando vas por la tercera compra se te pasa.

Como te decía, ellos te mandan camuflado en la factura el peso en gramos del paquete para que puedas pesarlo antes de recogerlo y de esta forma verificar que no ha sido abierto. Yo la primera vez que les compré me lo entregaron en un punto UPS y cuando fui me llevé mi balanza digital de cocina para pesar el paquete. Creo que variaba 5 gramos o así. El de la tienda por supuesto flipaba un poco en colores.

No, los gastos para una sola moneda no son brutales, entre 12,95 y 15 euros pero bueno si te los ahorras eso que ganas.
En cambio en los belgas (goldsilver) ahí si suelen salir por entre 37 y 44 euros.


----------



## Barruno (21 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Los de coininvest te mandan el peso exacto en gramos del paquete. Yo la primera vez que compré algo de oro y plata fue a través de Coininvest y tenía las mismas dudas que tú. Es normal que pienses así al principio, luego cuando vas por la tercera compra se te pasa.
> 
> Como te decía, ellos te mandan camuflado en la factura el peso en gramos del paquete para que puedas pesarlo antes de recogerlo y de esta forma verificar que no ha sido abierto. Yo la primera vez que les compré me lo entregaron en un punto UPS y cuando fui me llevé mi balanza digital de cocina para pesar el paquete. Creo que variaba 5 gramos o así. El de la tienda por supuesto flipaba un poco en colores.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios!

Ppr curiosidad acabo de ver cuanto vale llevar a Malaga una moneda de esas de 1650 pavos de oro por la fnmt.
45 pavos seguro incluido.


----------



## Daviot (21 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios!
> 
> Ppr curiosidad acabo de ver cuanto vale llevar a Malaga una moneda de esas de 1650 pavos de oro por la fnmt.
> 45 pavos seguro incluido.



Increíble ese precio y encima estando dentro de España.


----------



## Silver94 (21 Oct 2021)

Una vez compré en Coininvest y me faltaron unas cápsulas sueltas. Fueron 3 o 4. Recogí el paquete, lo abrí, vi que faltaban las cápsulas, escribí un correo esa tarde y por la mañana me contestaron: "hemos cotejado el peso del pedido realizado con el peso del paquete que salió, y efectivamente no es exacto. Disculpe el error, si lo desea le enviamos las cápsulas faltantes con los gastos a nuestra cuenta, o le devolvemos el dinero de ese artículo."


----------



## Barruno (21 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Una vez compré en Coininvest y me faltaron unas cápsulas sueltas. Fueron 3 o 4. Recogí el paquete, lo abrí, vi que faltaban las cápsulas, escribí un correo esa tarde y por la mañana me contestaron: "hemos cotejado el peso del pedido realizado con el peso del paquete que salió, y efectivamente no es exacto. Disculpe el error, si lo desea le enviamos las cápsulas faltantes con los gastos a nuestra cuenta, o le devolvemos el dinero de ese artículo."



Joder ademas veo que te recompran las monedas.
Al menos éso es lo qie aparece con la Maple Leaf.
No está mal la verdad.


----------



## Orooo (22 Oct 2021)

Veo que no sois mucho de lingotes.

Se que es mejor las monedas, mas liquidas, pero en el fondo me gusta más a la vista los lingotes de oro vertidos el lingotera ( no los de chapa)
Tantísimas monedas y con tantísimos dibujos diferentes me aburre. A excepción de moneda histórica o alguna moneda puntual como el búfalo.

Os pongo un simpático lingotito de una onza vertido es el modelo histórico de Degussa. En mano es más pequeño de lo que parece en la foto y tiene un buen grosor.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Una vez compré en Coininvest y me faltaron unas cápsulas sueltas. Fueron 3 o 4. Recogí el paquete, lo abrí, vi que faltaban las cápsulas, escribí un correo esa tarde y por la mañana me contestaron: "hemos cotejado el peso del pedido realizado con el peso del paquete que salió, y efectivamente no es exacto. Disculpe el error, si lo desea le enviamos las cápsulas faltantes con los gastos a nuestra cuenta, o le devolvemos el dinero de ese artículo."



Corroboro que el trato en Coininvest es excelente, y al menor problema, te atienden por teléfono en español y lo solucionan rápido. Buenos profesionales en mi opinión.


----------



## Beto (22 Oct 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Veo que no sois mucho de lingotes.
> 
> Se que es mejor las monedas, mas liquidas, pero en el fondo me gusta más a la vista los lingotes de oro vertidos el lingotera ( no los de chapa)
> Tantísimas monedas y con tantísimos dibujos diferentes me aburre. A excepción de moneda histórica o alguna moneda puntual como el búfalo.
> ...



aqui nos va el vicio tenga la forma que tenga  lo importante es tenerlo en la mano (el metal, ojo)

gracias por compartir


----------



## Razkin (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Furillo (22 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814881



La quiero y la quiero ya.


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814881



Troleando al rey, el lince parece más humano que gato


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

[


Orooo dijo:


> Veo que no sois mucho de lingotes.
> 
> Se que es mejor las monedas, mas liquidas, pero en el fondo me gusta más a la vista los lingotes de oro vertidos el lingotera ( no los de chapa)
> Tantísimas monedas y con tantísimos dibujos diferentes me aburre. A excepción de moneda histórica o alguna moneda puntual como el búfalo.
> ...



Es que ese tipo de lingotes es muy difícil de verificar sin unas medidas estandard que se puedan comprobar.

Aún así algunos lingotes si que resultan interesantes, coleccionables y algunos con tiradas limitadas y con posibilidades de revalorización sobre su contenido en oro.


----------



## Orooo (22 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Es que ese tipo de lingotes es muy difícil de verificar sin unas medidas estandard que se puedan comprobar.
> ...



Si lo se, pero en mano me gustan mucho mas los de fundicion. Es como un capricho.
Esos que pones es que no me parecen ni lingotes, me parecen chapas con una imagen (bonita eso si) como una moneda. No me transmite esa esencia "antigua-rustica" que tiene un lingote vertido.


----------



## Barruno (22 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Joder ademas veo que te recompran las monedas.
> Al menos éso es lo qie aparece con la Maple Leaf.
> No está mal la verdad.



Me autocito.
En Dracma Metales tambien te las recompran.
Que opinion teneis de esta tienda?
Es mas carilla que coninvest la verdad
Pero que tal se portan?


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814881



Yo tambiéééén !!!
¿Dónde se vende on line?.
¿ FNMT ?. Aún no la tienen en la tienda virtual.
Gracias.


----------



## asqueado (22 Oct 2021)

No quiero quitarle las ganas a nadie de la compra de la primera moneda de 1 onza de oro Española, pero ir preparando la cartera, por si alguien no lo sabe la FNMT tiene por costumbre meterle entre un 10-12% por encima del precio del oro, por lo que es una gran estafa, yo creo que rondara 1800-1900 euros, euro mas, euro menos


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Oct 2021)

Esto es lo que piden por las de 27 grs, que son las que más se acercan, con lo que, por Oz son capaces de irse ppor encima de los 2.000 como los de la Pérfida Albion.


----------



## lvdo (22 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814881



No está nada mal para lo que nos tiene acostumbrados la FNMT, pero la pose y la mirada del lince dan mal rollo, es antinatural.

Esperemos que gane en mano.


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 815019
> 
> Esto es lo que piden por las de 27 grs, que son las que más se acercan, con lo que, por Oz son capaces de irse ppor encima de los 2.000 como los de la Pérfida Albion.



Pero esa moneda que pones es en acabado Proof que lógicamente cuesta más. Esta del lince va a salir en acabado BU (brillante sin circular) que es más barato.









150 AÑOS DEL ESCUDO - MONEDA 8 ESCUDOS


<h1>Moneda 8 escudos Felipe V</h1> <p> La Casa de Moneda de Madrid fue fundada por Real Cédula de Felipe III el 18 de febrero de 1614, comenzando la producción de circulante un año después. El Rey firmó su concesión al duque de Uceda, nombrándole Tesorero con carácter hereditario, situación que...




tienda.fnmt.es


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> No quiero quitarle las ganas a nadie de la compra de la primera moneda de 1 onza de oro Española, pero ir preparando la cartera, por si alguien no lo sabe la FNMT tiene por costumbre meterle entre un 10-12% por encima del precio del oro, por lo que es una gran estafa, yo creo que rondara 1800-1900 euros, euro mas, euro menos



Según ellos mismos anuncian en el Artículo 7 el precio de la moneda será el spot + 10% lo que ahora mismo serían 1535+153,5= 1688,5 euros. Creo que no está mal teniendo en cuenta que son 12.000 monedas de tirada y que la moneda tendrá 37 mm de diámetro, lo mismo que una moneda de 50 pesos centenario.

*Artículo 7. Precios de venta al público.

El precio de venta al público de la moneda vendrá determinado en el momento de la transacción por el precio Spot del oro REUTERS XAU=, precio en tiempo real de las transacciones de compra venta de oro físico en ese momento, más un margen del 10%.*


----------



## Barruno (22 Oct 2021)

Una preguta.
¿Comprais en coininvest por transferencia?
¿Supongo que por Visa tienes algo mas de garantía en caso de que se pase algo o es una tonteria?


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero esa moneda que pones es en acabado Proof que lógicamente cuesta más. Esta del lince va a salir en acabado BU (brillante sin circular) que es más barato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En teoría va a ser Reverse Proof, el lince............

La primera moneda bullion española | Blog Numismático

" (...) _Las monedas se entregan encapsuladas y *con acabado proof inverso* de máxima calidad. Esto quiere decir que el fondo es mate y los motivos tienen aspecto de espejo. (...)" _


----------



## Razkin (22 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Según ellos mismos anuncian en el Artículo 7 el precio de la moneda será el spot + 10% lo que ahora mismo serían 1535+153,5= 1688,5 euros. Creo que no está mal teniendo en cuenta que son 12.000 monedas de tirada y que la moneda tendrá 37 mm de diámetro, lo mismo que una moneda de 50 pesos centenario.
> 
> *Artículo 7. Precios de venta al público.
> 
> El precio de venta al público de la moneda vendrá determinado en el momento de la transacción por el precio Spot del oro REUTERS XAU=, precio en tiempo real de las transacciones de compra venta de oro físico en ese momento, más un margen del 10%.*



Así es. Precio spot + 10% y tirada 12.000
la pregunta es ¿alcanza para mucho la tirada? . Yo creo que no. Que la suma de interés nacional+internacional, siendo además la primera, supondrá fuerte demanda y pueda ser interesante inversión. Opinión personal NO recomendación.


----------



## Orooo (22 Oct 2021)

Prefiero un 8 escudos de los de verdad y con lo que me sobra un columnario tambien de los de verdad.


----------



## skifi (22 Oct 2021)

Pues es menos fea de lo que me esperaba


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> En teoría va a ser Reverse Proof, el lince............
> 
> La primera moneda bullion española | Blog Numismático
> 
> " (...) _Las monedas se entregan encapsuladas y *con acabado proof inverso* de máxima calidad. Esto quiere decir que el fondo es mate y los motivos tienen aspecto de espejo. (...)" _



Sí, es lo que pone sin embargo la cara en la que va la cabeza del lince no parece que lleve ese acabado. Y tampoco el precio que van a aplicar se corresponde con un proof inverso como el de la Libertades mejicanas.

Además hay más monedas que salen en acabado BU y que también pueden considerarse proof inverso como las Australian Lunar de la Perth Mint.


----------



## asqueado (22 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Según ellos mismos anuncian en el Artículo 7 el precio de la moneda será el spot + 10% lo que ahora mismo serían 1535+153,5= 1688,5 euros. Creo que no está mal teniendo en cuenta que son 12.000 monedas de tirada y que la moneda tendrá 37 mm de diámetro, lo mismo que una moneda de 50 pesos centenario.
> 
> *Artículo 7. Precios de venta al público.
> 
> El precio de venta al público de la moneda vendrá determinado en el momento de la transacción por el precio Spot del oro REUTERS XAU=, precio en tiempo real de las transacciones de compra venta de oro físico en ese momento, más un margen del 10%.*




Tu lo has dicho, ese es el precio de como esta ahora mismo el metal, tu crees que saldra a la venta cuando este mas barato, o al contrario ???
El 15 de Junio del 2020 la FNMT puso a la venta la moneda conmemorativa de 10 euros por el centenario de la legion, el mismo dia la moneda ya estaba agotada y creo que nunca estuvo a la venta en la web, investigar si quereis, vais a ver una serie de engaños y manipulaciones.
Quien quiera comprar la moneda si la encuentra que prepare mas de 200 euros
Ojo si alguien ha interpretado que no se compre la moneda, no es asi, el que le guste y pueda comprarla, ya sabe, pero todo lo que saca la FNMT hay que echarse a templar con los precios.


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Una preguta.
> ¿Comprais en coininvest por transferencia?
> ¿Supongo que por Visa tienes algo mas de garantía en caso de que se pase algo o es una tonteria?



Mayormente se suele hacer transferencia.

Por Visa no sólo no tienes ninguna garantía extra sino que normalmente en las webs que admiten el pago con tarjeta aplican un recargo sobre el 2 o el 3%. 

En este caso Coininvest no sé si aplica ese recargo porque habría que hacer una compra y ver si lo aplican o no. Lo que si especifica Coininvest es que la tarjeta Visa tiene que ser de crédito, no vale que sea de débito.

*¿Cómo puedo pagar?*
*El pago se requiere en forma de transferencia bancaria a nuestra cuenta. Usted encontrará nuestro numero de cuenta (y los correspondientes códigos IBAN y BIC) en nuestras facturas.

Alternativamente, usted puede pagar con tarjeta de crédito, aceptamos Visa y MasterCard.

No aceptamos el pago con tarjetas de débito, Paypal o Western Union.*


----------



## estupeharto (22 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814881



Joder, ese lince parece que está pensando "¿En serio?"


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Joder, ese lince parece que está pensando "¿En serio?"



Mas bien que está maquinando algo y no bueno. Lo dicho, parece un humano disfrazado


----------



## Zoeric (22 Oct 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Pff muchas onzas de oro tendría que tener para plantearme comprar el lince, pero a ver si marca un antes y un después o al menos una tendencia que acerque a la FNMT al mercado real.
> 
> 
> Invoco a @Daviot y los demás ejpertos metaleros del floro a ver si me podéis echar una mano y decirme qué precio o que horquilla veis razonable para esta moneda. Cuanto pagaríais por ella o por cuánto la venderíais?
> ...


----------



## Zoeric (22 Oct 2021)

Joder, no sé la que he liado.
Es esta la moneda.


----------



## Daviot (22 Oct 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Joder, no sé la que he liado.
> Es esta la moneda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 815201



Esta está saliendo cara a 470 o por ahí. Lo bueno es que tiene una tirada limitada de 1000 ejemplares y que sin llegar al diámetro de una Queen´s beasts al menos no hacen lo de engordar la moneda como un tronco como han hecho con las Alegorías.

El diseño es bueno como un reverse proof pero yo por lo menos no pagaría más de 400 euros.

La de 2 oz con una tirada de 2500 unidades está saliendo a un precio todavía más exagerado a 120 euros o por ahí por lo que no la considero nada recomendable.

La que si creo que puede ser interesante y debería estar al caer es la de 10 oz completer de la serie Queen´s beasts.


----------



## Barruno (23 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, es lo que pone sin embargo la cara en la que va la cabeza del lince no parece que lleve ese acabado. Y tampoco el precio que van a aplicar se corresponde con un proof inverso como el de la Libertades mejicanas.
> 
> Además hay más monedas que salen en acabado BU y que también pueden considerarse proof inverso como las Australian Lunar de la Perth Mint.



Han cogido el molde de un test-billete que ya tenian hecho de por ahí.
Muy paco todo.














En el papel se me muuuuucho mas natural.
En moneda está en plan "quemestas contando tronco".


----------



## IvanRios (23 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Una preguta.
> ¿Comprais en coininvest por transferencia?
> ¿Supongo que por Visa tienes algo mas de garantía en caso de que se pase algo o es una tonteria?



Con tarjeta aplican el 2%, y la garantía es la misma.

Si no has realizado ninguna compra de metal on line es normal que te asalten dudas, pero no tendrás problemas si son buenos profesionales como Coininvest o como otros sitios, y en caso de que los hubiere, los solucionan.


Si finalmente compras en coininvest, infórmate en este mismo hilo sobre los cupones para no pagar gastos de envío.


----------



## Barruno (23 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Con tarjeta aplican el 2%, y la garantía es la misma.
> 
> Si no has realizado ninguna compra de metal on line es normal que te asalten dudas, pero no tendrás problemas si son buenos profesionales como Coininvest o como otros sitios, y en caso de que los hubiere, los solucionan.
> 
> ...



He pillao 1/10oz de filarmonica y ha sido por transferencia. Casi 200 pavos entre pitos y flautas.
Mil gracias por el codigo Lavete! Ma salio gratis el trasporte.

Si la experiencia es buena pillaré más.
Estoy en pañales jajajaja!


----------



## Zoeric (26 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esta está saliendo cara a 470 o por ahí. Lo bueno es que tiene una tirada limitada de 1000 ejemplares y que sin llegar al diámetro de una Queen´s beasts al menos no hacen lo de engordar la moneda como un tronco como han hecho con las Alegorías.
> 
> El diseño es bueno como un reverse proof pero yo por lo menos no pagaría más de 400 euros.
> 
> ...



Sí, es carilla, yo no la voy a pillar creo pero los diseños de la Germania Mint casi siempre me gustan.
Pues la de 10oz completa si sale a buen precio si la pillaré, la de dos onzas está a precio contenido y la última que andaba por ahí de 10oz que creo que era la del caballo? Estaba como a 310-315€.

A la moneda que me refería si os atrevíais a poner precio tú o @Muttley o alguien es al silver buffalo.


----------



## Daviot (26 Oct 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Sí, es carilla, yo no la voy a pillar creo pero los diseños de la Germania Mint casi siempre me gustan.
> Pues la de 10oz completa si sale a buen precio si la pillaré, la de dos onzas está a precio contenido y la última que andaba por ahí de 10oz que creo que era la del caballo? Estaba como a 310-315€.
> 
> A la moneda que me refería si os atrevíais a poner precio tú o @Muttley o alguien es al silver buffalo.



Pues ese Buffalo de plata proof del 2001 en estado 69 Deep cameo parece que está entre 100 y 120 dólares como valor más probable que traducido a Europa donde es más difícil conseguirlo y si lo compraras en EEUU habría que sumarle los gastos de envío (pongamos unos 20 $) más los gastos de aduana (otros 20 $) nos daría entre 140 y 160 dólares que en euros serían entre 120 y 138 euros.


----------



## Daviot (26 Oct 2021)

Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa ya tenemos lista la tercera moneda de la serie DC comics, en este caso se trata de la de Superman, también con una tirada de 15.000 monedas y un diseño bastante bueno diría.


----------



## Arthur69 (27 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa ya tenemos lista la tercera moneda de la serie DC comics, en este caso se trata de la de Superman, también con una tirada de 15.000 monedas y un diseño bastante bueno diría.



¿Por qué se llama "moneda" a piezas como ésta?.
Sin ánimo pellorativo, me parecería más apropiado llamarlas medallas artísticas de x metal precioso, o conmemorativas, pero no monedas.


----------



## Razkin (27 Oct 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Por qué se llama "moneda" a piezas como ésta?.
> Sin ánimo pellorativo, me parecería más apropiado llamarlas medallas artísticas de x metal precioso, o conmemorativas, pero no monedas.



¿has consultado su reverso? . La diferencia que existe entre una moneda y una medalla es que la primera tiene grabado su valor facial o el contenido de metal fino, mientras que la medalla carece de valor facial o nominal.


----------



## Tichy (27 Oct 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> ¿has consultado su reverso? . La diferencia que existe entre una moneda y una medalla es que la primera tiene grabado su valor facial o el contenido de metal fino, mientras que la medalla carece de valor facial o nominal.



Cierto, pero teniendo en cuenta que son valores faciales simbólicos y con frecuencia de países de coña, por los que nunca ha pasado (ni pasará) una moneda de éstas, tampoco carece totalmente de sentido, a mi juicio, el comentario del forero.

No es lo mismo un Maple con facial en dólares canadienses, una filarmónica en euros o una Kookaburra en dólares australianos que una chapa con dólares de Niue, Tokelau, Tuvalu o similares, por mucho que nos pueda gustar.


----------



## Muttley (27 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues ese Buffalo de plata proof del 2001 en estado 69 Deep cameo parece que está entre 100 y 120 dólares como valor más probable que traducido a Europa donde es más difícil conseguirlo y si lo compraras en EEUU habría que sumarle los gastos de envío (pongamos unos 20 $) más los gastos de aduana (otros 20 $) nos daría entre 140 y 160 dólares que en euros serían entre 120 y 138 euros.



Totalmente de acuerdo con @Daviot 
No es un tema de precio, es un tema que aquí en Europa esas cosas “no se hallan” y menos gradadas. No recomendable comprarla en usa y enviar, palo aduanero. Lo mejor si se quiere es tirar de amistades americanas y tener mucha paciencia para cuando ellas vengan o tú vayas. 
El precio se dispara si es 70.


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2021)

*Para a los que le gusten y quieran comprar*










*Mulan es la protagonista de la tercera moneda de la serie «Women Warriors», que acuña la prestigiosa Casa de la Moneda de Polonia. Esta asombrosa moneda de plata pura de dos onzas presenta detalles increíbles gracias a su acuñación de ultra alto relieve. Cuenta con unas notas selectas de color dorado que hacen destacar el arma que porta la guerrera, un acertado acabado antiguo y como característica adicional, Mulan incluye una inserción de genuina madera en su escudo.*



Características técnicas de la moneda y su emisión 


PaísNiueAño2021Valor Facial5 DólaresMetalPlataFinura999Peso 62,2 g (2 oz)Diámetro 45 mmCalidadAcabado antiguoTirada 555 unidadesCertificado de AutenticidadSíPresentaciónEstuche



*y esta es la primera que se emitió en 2019 bajo el nombre de «AMAZONS», y la segunda en 2020 estuvo dedicada a «VALKYRIE». *


















Moneda muestra a Mulan como una auténtica Guerrera


Mulan es la protagonista de la tercera moneda de la serie «Women Warriors», que acuña la prestigiosa Casa de la Moneda de Polonia. Esta asombrosa moneda de plata pura de dos onzas presenta detalles…



www.numismatica-visual.es


----------



## Zoeric (28 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con @Daviot
> No es un tema de precio, es un tema que aquí en Europa esas cosas “no se hallan” y menos gradadas. No recomendable comprarla en usa y enviar, palo aduanero. Lo mejor si se quiere es tirar de amistades americanas y tener mucha paciencia para cuando ellas vengan o tú vayas.
> El precio se dispara si es 70.



Gracias @Muttley y @Daviot sois los mejores

Ese es el tema y el motivo por el que me es difícil ponerle un precio, hay pocas en Europa y dispares. En Usa bastantes más claro...

Sí, me quedé flipado cuando vi el precio de las 70, dije, coño, pues está barata la otra... pero no, luego vi que era esa diferencia...es que hay muchas menos 70's
Dejo un gráfico del censo de NGC por si a alguien le interesa.
En eBay se te pone en 170 con las tasas de importación, más que te llegue bien, y que no te vengan con algún cuento los de la agencia Tributaria.

Esta que he puesto, está en España. 200 pide, no sé si se dejaría negociar algo, pero creo que la voy a dejar pasar, me haré con una "normal" cuando pueda.

Esta está certificada por la PCGS...en cuanto a precios, no valen más los de una certificadora que los de otra no? (En general)
Gracias de nuevo chicos.


----------



## Muttley (28 Oct 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Gracias @Muttley y @Daviot sois los mejores
> 
> Ese es el tema y el motivo por el que me es difícil ponerle un precio, hay pocas en Europa y dispares. En Usa bastantes más claro...
> 
> ...



No, salvo gloriosas excepciones no hay diferencias de precio. 
Únicamente fijarse en lo que tú has hecho, el número de gradadas.
Si hay muchas menos 70 pcgs que NGC….pueden tener el precio un poco más alto las pcgs.
Pero es anécdota. Lo que vale es el 70 (o el 69 o lo que sea).


----------



## Daviot (28 Oct 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Han cogido el molde de un test-billete que ya tenian hecho de por ahí.
> Muy paco todo.
> 
> 
> ...



El diseño del lince sobre el billete está muy bien. Esperemos que eso que nos muestran de ejemplo de la moneda sea sólo un render y consigan un resultado final mejor que eso. Parece que lo más difícil va a ser conseguir esa profundidad en los ojos. Se lo van a tener que currar un poquito sino quieren ser el hazmerreir de todos los coleccionistas.

Un ejemplo de lo que no queremos es esto que han sacado los austriacos.


----------



## jkaza (28 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> El diseño del lince sobre el billete está muy bien. Esperemos que eso que nos muestran de ejemplo de la moneda sea sólo un render y consigan un resultado final mejor que eso. Parece que lo más difícil va a ser conseguir esa profundidad en los ojos. Se lo van a tener que currar un poquito sino quieren ser el hazmerreir de todos los coleccionistas.
> 
> Un ejemplo de lo que no queremos es esto que han sacado los austriacos.



Paco el lince y el lince con artrosis, no sé cuál es más lamentablabla.


----------



## jgomealm (28 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Volviendo a lo que nos ocupa ya tenemos lista la tercera moneda de la serie DC comics, en este caso se trata de la de Superman, también con una tirada de 15.000 monedas y un diseño bastante bueno diría.



La he pedido esta tarde, a ver cuando llega...


----------



## jkaza (28 Oct 2021)

Acaba de salir el lince paquito de media onza


----------



## FranMen (28 Oct 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Acaba de salir el lince paquito de media onza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 820857



Paquito ? Ese no llega ni “acuñao”


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Paquito ? Ese no llega ni “acuñao”


----------



## lonchagordista (29 Oct 2021)

alguien puede poner el código para el envío gratis? gracias de antebrazo


----------



## azathot (29 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Aquí la tienes con envio gratis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui los tienes todos


----------



## azathot (29 Oct 2021)

Por cierto alguien sabe si los pedidos de emk te cobran tasas en aduanas ??


----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe si los pedidos de emk te cobran tasas en aduanas ??



No, claro que no te cobran pero te tienes que asegurar de comprar en el EMK de Alemania que es EMK.com/de.


----------



## FranMen (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## visaman (2 Nov 2021)

para cuando van a sacar el calopez de horo?


----------



## Daviot (2 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 824803



Ejem....... aquí vamos un poco más recatados, que no todos somos Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Daviot (3 Nov 2021)

Buenas, hoy he recibido algunas monedas de las que pongo alguna foto. Decir que este año es impresionante como se han esmerado con la Kookaburra, impresionante es decir poco. La nueva caligrafía y su disposición así como utilizar el acabado en brillo y en mate en distintas partes incluso dentro del propio pájaro creo que la convierten en uno de los mejores diseños de la Kookaburra que he visto nunca.


----------



## Daviot (3 Nov 2021)

Añado otra fotillo.


----------



## Daviot (3 Nov 2021)

También añado otra foto de la tercera moneda del Rey león que está bastante lograda con un fondo en brillo y que hace efecto aguas ya que tiene relieves.


----------



## lvdo (4 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas, hoy he recibido algunas monedas de las que pongo alguna foto. Decir que este año es impresionante como se han esmerado con la Kookaburra, impresionante es decir poco. La nueva caligrafía y su disposición así como utilizar el acabado en brillo y en mate en distintas partes incluso dentro del propio pájaro creo que la convierten en uno de los mejores diseños de la Kookaburra que he visto nunca.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 826477
> Ver archivo adjunto 826485



Preciosa la kookaburra, parece que tiene vida.


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Preciosa la kookaburra, parece que tiene vida.



De esas cuatro monedas, sin duda,me quedaría con la Kookaburra por su excelente diseño y además es la única que viene ya de la Mint con su cápsula las otras 3 vienen en sobrecillo de plástico.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Veo que no sois mucho de lingotes.
> 
> Se que es mejor las monedas, mas liquidas, pero en el fondo me gusta más a la vista los lingotes de oro vertidos el lingotera ( no los de chapa)
> Tantísimas monedas y con tantísimos dibujos diferentes me aburre. A excepción de moneda histórica o alguna moneda puntual como el búfalo.
> ...



Por curiosidad cuanto te ha costado? me pregunto como sera el premium de esos lingotes caseros, a mi a dia de hoy he comprado una moneda filarmonica de 1 onza por 1597 3% de premium


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Nov 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Una preguta.
> ¿Comprais en coininvest por transferencia?
> ¿Supongo que por Visa tienes algo mas de garantía en caso de que se pase algo o es una tonteria?



pues yo es la segunda vez que compro con transferencia, la primera vez sin problema y la segunda supongo que igual


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Qué moneda pensáis que es mejor para vender?, por facilidad, por difícil de falsificar, por popularidad. Es decir, que si quisieras venderla tendrías menos problemas, venderías más rápido y perderías menos.
> 
> Por lo que he investigado es la American Eagle de 1 onza, pero me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión.
> 
> Gracias



Creo que a día de hoy sería la Britannia por su bajo premium y porque ha introducido medidas antifalsificación en la moneda a las que ninguna otra moneda se acerca.

La American Eagle a día de hoy es un chiste. Precio elevadísimo ( sobre 30 euros a día de hoy cuando la Britannia se puede encontrar por 23 y pico) y problemas de manchas de leche cuando en el pasado eso era muy raro en esta moneda. Y la única medida antifalsificación que se conoce de la moneda es un mordisco en el canto de la misma sin ningún sentido o explicación de como verificarlo.

Vamos algo más propio de Pepe Gotera y Otilio que de una moneda bullion emblemática.


----------



## Orooo (4 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Por curiosidad cuanto te ha costado? me pregunto como sera el premium de esos lingotes caseros, a mi a dia de hoy he comprado una moneda filarmonica de 1 onza por 1597 3% de premium



1.570 euros en julio, estando el precio a spot a 1.510.
Fue un pequeño capricho mas que nada.


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Añado otra fotillo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 826478



Muy bonitas, la primera del rey leon la tengo y la del alienigena de ghana la queria comprar pero estoy esperando a que baje un poquitito de precio.
Con respecto a lo que le has respondido al otro forero sobre las falsificaciones; ¿que opinas de todas estas monedas variadas? dudo que alguien se moleste en hacer una falsificacion de el alien de ghana o del rey leon, ¿crees que a la hora de venderlas resulta mas facil? al final tambien tienen una onza de plata


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muchas gracias lo tendré en cuenta . Por cierto, me refería a oro, tendría que haberlo especificado.



Jajaja........vale. En ese caso creo que cambia un poco la cosa. Creo que una de las más apreciadas puede ser el American Buffalo y a día de hoy el premium no es tan elevado como en el pasado que sí costaba algo más comprarla con respecto al resto de las monedas bullion.


----------



## Daviot (4 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Muy bonitas, la primera del rey leon la tengo y la del alienigena de ghana la queria comprar pero estoy esperando a que baje un poquitito de precio.
> Con respecto a lo que le has respondido al otro forero sobre las falsificaciones; ¿que opinas de todas estas monedas variadas? dudo que alguien se moleste en hacer una falsificacion de el alien de ghana o del rey leon, ¿crees que a la hora de venderlas resulta mas facil? al final tambien tienen una onza de plata



Pues enhorabuena si tienes la primera, ya que cuando van saliendo las demás y se ve que tienen calidad y son interesantes, las anteriores suelen subir de precio.

La del alienígena hay que pillarla al principio cuando sale. Ahora es difícil que baje de precio, cuanto más tiempo lleva a la venta suele subir su precio no bajar. Yo las he comprado en 2 tandas a 26,02 y 26,16 y veo que en los belgas ya está agotada y en otras tiendas la han subido bastante de precio.

En cuanto a las falsificaciones es así como dices, que es difícil que vayan a falsificar las monedas bullion de colección digamos. Suelen centrase más en monedas bullion muy conocidas y que no cambian su diseño como las American Silver Eagle y también los Morgan dollars de plata.


----------



## Orooo (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Daviot (5 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


>



Pues nada el diseño era lo que habíamos visto y la única pega que le pongo son los ojos del lince que le dan esa mirada tan extraña.

Por lo demás se ve que las están acuñando con mucha calidad y que pasan directamente a una cápsula individual en lugar de a un tubo donde se pueden rozar unas con otras. En ese aspecto un 10 para la FNMT.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Nov 2021)

Ya sólo por ponerle un facial de 1,5 € se merecen lo peor. Y la expresión se la podían haber currado un poco.
Parece que leen el foro y al final han decidido hacer una bullion tal como aquí se ha dicho mil veces, pero no la pueden hacer completa.


----------



## Daviot (5 Nov 2021)

Ya tenemos disponible a un precio interesante esta reciente moneda de Tokelau dedicada a la diosa Europa con una tirada de 100.000 unidades.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya tenemos disponible a un precio interesante esta reciente moneda de Tokelau dedicada a la diosa Europa con una tirada de 100.000 unidades.



Esa moneda lleva meses en europabullion


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esa moneda lleva meses en europabullion



Y quien coño compra en europabullion ? La última vez que entré ahí te cargaban a traición el IVA en el último paso y no sé que más de seguro obligatorio, no sé ahora como estará pero paso de tratar con gualtrapas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y quien coño compra en europabullion ? La última vez que entré ahí te cargaban a traición el IVA en el último paso y no sé que más de seguro obligatorio, no sé ahora como estará pero paso de tratar con gualtrapas.



 y donde has visto esta moneda a la venta? Esta la hacen ellos en la Bulmint no? Al igual que el lingote de 1 kg y alguno mas.


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> y donde has visto esta moneda a la venta? Esta la hacen ellos en la Bulmint no? Al igual que el lingote de 1 kg y alguno mas.



Esta la tienen ahora en los belgas. Parece que los de europabullion tenían la licencia de producción pero si la tienen los belgas y no pocas (al menos 1900 monedas tenían ayer) algo habrá pasado.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esta la tienen ahora en los belgas. Parece que los de europabullion tenían la licencia de producción pero si la tienen los belgas y no pocas (al menos 1900 monedas tenían ayer) algo habrá pasado.



Visto! A mi me gusta la moneda, una posibilidad sea que quizás les costase darse salida (yo tampoco compraría en esa pagina) y han optado por tirar del que mas vende en Europa. Sea como sea ahora quiero alguna…

Esta también es de la Bulmint por cierto, y también la tienen en goldsilver:


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Visto! A mi me gusta la moneda, una posibilidad sea que quizás les costase darse salida (yo tampoco compraría en esa pagina) y han optado por tirar del que mas vende en Europa. Sea como sea ahora quiero alguna…
> 
> Esta también es de la Bulmint por cierto, y también la tienen en goldsilver:



Esa moneda sí que se puede llamar una "Broken leg" ( pierna rota ). En vez del panda broken leg está va a ser el bull broken leg.


----------



## electrón (6 Nov 2021)

Perdonad, ¿Alguien me puede indicar donde comprar plata / oro en monedas?. Sitios contrastados y de fiar, por favor. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Nov 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Perdonad, ¿Alguien me puede indicar donde comprar plata / oro en monedas?. Sitios contrastados y de fiar, por favor. Gracias por anticipado.



Coininvest Para oro sin problema


----------



## electrón (6 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Coininvest Para oro sin problema



Gracias, ¿envian el horo a casa? ¿qué suele tardar?


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Nov 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Gracias, ¿envian el horo a casa? ¿qué suele tardar?



Pues viene desde Bélgica como 15 dias maximo diría yo; yo siempre pongo mi dirección pero me lo envían a uno punto de recogida cercano porque dicen que es más seguro


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues viene desde Bélgica como 15 dias maximo diría yo; yo siempre pongo mi dirección pero me lo envían a uno punto de recogida cercano porque dicen que es más seguro



Coininvest esta en Alemania, goldsilver.be esta en Belgica.


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Gracias, ¿envian el horo a casa? ¿qué suele tardar?





Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues viene desde Bélgica como 15 dias maximo diría yo; yo siempre pongo mi dirección pero me lo envían a uno punto de recogida cercano porque dicen que es más seguro



Joder Cipo, no asustes al chaval.

En la misma página de Coininvest pone lo que tardaría el envío que lo pego a continuación.

¿Cuándo recibo la mercancía?
Normalmente, su compra le será enviada desde nuestro centro logístico en Alemania en un plazo de 1 a 2 días hábiles después de que su pago sea efectivo en nuestra cuenta y debería ser recibida por usted entre 3 y 4 días hábiles posteriores a la recepción del pago. Tenga en cuenta que una transferencia bancaria puede tardar de 1 a 3 días hábiles en hacerse efectiva.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa moneda sí que se puede llamar una "Broken leg" ( pierna rota ). En vez del panda broken leg está va a ser el bull broken leg.



Me parece que tu chiste no lo pillara casi nadie


----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Me parece que tu chiste no lo pillara casi nadie



Jaja.......así es, pero bueno, tampoco antes muchos sabían que las Maple Leaf anteriores al 2018 daban muchos problemas de manchas de leche y el otro día ya había un conforero en el hilo de compraventa exigiendo sus Maples posteriores al 2018.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jaja.......así es, pero bueno, tampoco antes muchos sabían que las Maple Leaf anteriores al 2018 daban muchos problemas de manchas de leche y el otro día ya había un conforero en el hilo de compraventa exigiendo sus Maples posteriores al 2018.



Correcto, las Maples siempre 2019 y posteriores. Las Mias son todas así. De hecho las recomiendo a todos, las mejores bullion tras los eagles que ya juegan en otra liga últimamente..


----------



## FranMen (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cipotecon (6 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder Cipo, no asustes al chaval.
> 
> En la misma página de Coininvest pone lo que tardaría el envío que lo pego a continuación.
> 
> ...



Jajaj me he liado porque compré a la vez en ambas de Bélgica y Alemania además para complicar más; pagando desde Reino Unido y con envío a españa a nombre de otra persona, parece fácil pero tienen mil restricciones en cuanto te sales de lo típico “pago yo desde aquí y me lo envías a mi desde allí”
De todas formas una semana no te la quita nadie


----------



## Zoeric (6 Nov 2021)

¿Habéis pillado esta?



La verdad que parece una abuelita bañándose con ese gorro que le han puesto al pobre hombre y el premium es un poco elevado, no se la tirada que tendrá. 
Pero todo lo que no sea ver la cara de la viega bienvenido sea. Yo la voy a pillar, el anverso me parece guapo y seguro que en mano con ese fondo gana bastante.
Si alguno la tiene, se agradece opinión.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> ¿Habéis pillado esta?
> Ver archivo adjunto 829219
> 
> 
> ...



No me había fijado en el gorrito jajajaj


----------



## Zoeric (7 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> No me había fijado en el gorrito jajajaj



Uff sí tío, debe llevar los bigudíes debajo.


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Nov 2021)

Y por cierto que os parece el Arcángel Miguel?

Estoy conectando con mi lado religioso últimamente y quizás lo compré, es de la scotsdale mint


aumque se me parece más al de los dibujos animados “Gárgolas”


----------



## azathot (7 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> ¿Habéis pillado esta?
> Ver archivo adjunto 829219
> 
> 
> ...




yo me la he comprado y esta muy chula, quitando el detalle del gorro que me parto de risa, tiene muchísimo detalle y viene encapsulado de fabrica con una capsula sin bordes muy ajustada, aunque la de galileo que también la tengo me gusta aun mas por su acabado espejo, de todas maneras intentare seguir con la colección, por lo bonita que es te recomiendo las dos.
Te añado un video donde se ve con mucho detalle.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Nov 2021)

Buenas ando bastante desconectado últimamente no se si habeis hablado ya de esta moneda y que os parece..









El lince ibérico, en el bullion español en oro acuñado por la FNMT-Real Casa de la Moneda - Oroinformación


Desde hace unos años, la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda ha venido estudiando la posibilidad de sumarse al mercado mundial de bullion o monedas de metales preciosos destinadas mayoritariamente a la inversión. Este sector elabora sus piezas con un peso internacional de...




oroinformacion.com





Saludos


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas ando bastante desconectado últimamente no se si habeis hablado ya de esta moneda y que os parece..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si hemos hablado sí. Te pongo un par de vídeos. El primero lo puso @Orooo y el segundo es de @Muttley .

Pero vamos, con toda la polémica que se ha generado se ha enterado media España de que sacan la moneda y ahora no sabemos si va a haber para todos.


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

Nueva moneda emitida por Samoa y acuñada por Scottsdale mint.
Llamada sirena del Pacífico y hecha en dos acabados distintos, en BU con 15.000 unidades y en antiqued con 5.000 unidades.


----------



## timi (7 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Nueva moneda emitida por Samoa y acuñada por Scottsdale mint.
> Llamada sirena del Pacífico y hecha en dos acabados distintos, en BU con 15.000 unidades y en antiqued con 5.000 unidades.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829786



Forma parte de alguna colección?


----------



## skifi (7 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues si hemos hablado sí. Te pongo un par de vídeos. El primero lo puso @Orooo y el segundo es de @Muttley .
> 
> Pero vamos, con toda la polémica que se ha generado se ha enterado media España de que sacan la moneda y ahora no sabemos si va a haber para todos.



Pues yo pensaba que no iba a haber mucho interés, y al final mira… Si llegan a sacarla más trabajada y tentadora, venden las que quieran, pero tan normalita y con ese premium, no lo tengo muy claro


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

timi dijo:


> Forma parte de alguna colección?



En principio parece que no han dicho que se trate de una colección, lo cual le resta algo de interés.

También es extraño que ponga que se trata de la sirena del Pacífico como si hubiese distintos tipos de sirenas y que se le aparezca a un nativo en canoa. Por no mencionar esos peces abisales fuera de su habitat. Vamos parece un diseño un tanto fuera de lo normal.


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Pues yo pensaba que no iba a haber mucho interés, y al final mira… Si llegan a sacarla más trabajada y tentadora, venden las que quieran, pero tan normalita y con ese premium, no lo tengo muy claro



Si hay interés sí. De hecho ya la gente se está apuntando para reservarla. Creo que hay varios sitios donde reservarla uno es en Degussa y no recuerdo los otros.


----------



## Daviot (9 Nov 2021)

Ya está a la venta aunque con bastante premium la moneda de la Germania mint Kights of the past.


----------



## Barruno (9 Nov 2021)

Una pregunta.
Por curiosidad.. en coininvest, ¿sabeis cual es el máximo que se puede pedir en un pedido?
10.000€? 100.000€?


----------



## Cipotecon (9 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está a la venta aunque con bastante premium la moneda de la Germania mint Kights of the past.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831616
> ...



Pues esta bonita, y lo de que no tenga a la viega se agradece, aunque el aguila bicéfala que normalmente tienen me gusta, pero las de la germania mint son medallas como tal no? no monedas, aunque me confunde que tengan valor facial 5€ en este caso


----------



## Daviot (9 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues esta bonita, y lo de que no tenga a la viega se agradece, aunque el aguila bicéfala que normalmente tienen me gusta, pero las de la germania mint son medallas como tal no? no monedas, aunque me confunde que tengan valor facial 5€ en este caso



Por ese mismo en este caso es moneda, ya que esta vez si le han puesto un valor facial en euros mientras que las otras onzas de plata de la Germania Mint venían con valor facial en marcos alemanes, moneda que ya no existe.


----------



## jgomealm (9 Nov 2021)

No he podido resistirme


----------



## Zoeric (9 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está a la venta aunque con bastante premium la moneda de la Germania mint Kights of the past.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831616
> ...



La vi ayer, tiene muy buena pinta la verdad y en antiqued también.

También vi está. Otros que se apuntan a un diseño relativo a Bitcoin.


----------



## Daviot (9 Nov 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Por curiosidad.. en coininvest, ¿sabeis cual es el máximo que se puede pedir en un pedido?
> 10.000€? 100.000€?



Pues en ese caso según ellos mismos indican es mejor que te pongas en contacto con ellos. Si les llamas por teléfono tienen personal que te atiende en español.

¿Hay precios especiales para mayoristas, bancos, o comerciantes de gran volumen?
Muchos bancos y mayoristas de monedas compran en CoinInvest GmbH / www.CoinInvest.com. Si desea comprar grandes cantidades, es posible que podamos ofrecerle un mejor precio. Por favor consulte por e-mail, fax o teléfono.


----------



## visaman (10 Nov 2021)

deberías lanzar una moneda de plata con la cara de calopez en anverso y roto 2 en el reverso si se pudiera hacer seria la leche edición limitada de coleccionista bullion tochovistico etc

con las frases será en octubre y estas baneado por.


----------



## Astelen On! (10 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> deberías lanzar una moneda de plata con la cara de calopez en anverso y roto 2 en el reverso si se pudiera hacer seria la leche edición limitada de coleccionista bullion tochovistico etc
> 
> con las frases será en octubre y estas baneado por.



Una tirada especial y limitada con los avatares, o efigies si se saben, de los TOP 10 degenerados del foro tmabien.

Tendrian su publico


----------



## no_me_consta (10 Nov 2021)

Me gusta esta. Habéis comprado en metalmarket?


----------



## Daviot (10 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Me gusta esta. Habéis comprado en metalmarket?
> Ver archivo adjunto 832411



En metamarket yo todavía no he comprado, a ver si alguien te puede responder.

De todas formas te pongo enlace a la libertad proof del 2019 que tampoco está nada mal y fueron 2750 monedas de tirada mientras que la del 2021 han sido 2500 ejemplares pero más cara 129,24 euros frente a los 106,45 euros de la libertad del 2019.









MEXICO 2 oz silver LIBERTAD 2019 PROOF - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## azathot (11 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está a la venta aunque con bastante premium la moneda de la Germania mint Kights of the past.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831616
> ...






Pues parece que me he quedado sin ella, en andorrano ya se agotaron, pensaba comprármela pero con ese premium no creía que se acabaran tan rápido aaaarg. Sabéis si repondrán o de algún otro sitio??


----------



## Daviot (11 Nov 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Pues parece que me he quedado sin ella, en andorrano ya se agotaron, pensaba comprármela pero con ese premium no creía que se acabaran tan rápido aaaarg. Sabéis si repondrán o de algún otro sitio??



En los belgas todavía hay aunque la sacaron a 54 euros luego la subieron a 57 y después a 58 y hoy la tienen ya a 64. Aún así quizás pueda ser interesante ya que no viene la moneda sola sino que va en su cápsula y después en un cartón grande. Además es la primera moneda de la colección caballeros del pasado.









Malta 1 oz silver KNIGHTS OF THE PAST 2021 EUR 5 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## azathot (11 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En los belgas todavía hay aunque la sacaron a 54 euros luego la subieron a 57 y después a 58 y hoy la tienen ya a 64. Aún así quizás pueda ser interesante ya que no viene la moneda sola sino que va en su cápsula y después en un cartón grande. Además es la primera moneda de la colección caballeros del pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS DAVIOT, eres un maquina... No sabes lo que me ha jodido perderla en andorrano, seguiré tu consejo... 10 pavos mas haaaaa....


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2021)

la verdad hay algunas monedas preciosas


----------



## Beto (11 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya está a la venta aunque con bastante premium la moneda de la Germania mint Kights of the past.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831616
> ...



Muy bonita!


----------



## Beto (11 Nov 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> No he podido resistirme
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831852
> 
> ...



Ego te absolvo hijo, a todos nos pasa


----------



## Daviot (11 Nov 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Ego te absolvo hijo, a todos nos pasa



Jajaja....... el problema vendrá si sacan a los fantasmitas detrás.


----------



## jgomealm (11 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajaja....... el problema vendrá si sacan a los fantasmitas detrás.



Eso va a ser complicado, ya tengo el hueco preparado junto a uno


----------



## Pedro101 (12 Nov 2021)

Buenos días, me llegaron ayer tirada de 3000 y acabado antique finish, al natural se aprecia mucho mejor muy contento.
Tambien Back to the Future II y Leonardo da Vinci.
Saludos.


----------



## azathot (12 Nov 2021)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Buenos días, me llegaron ayer tirada de 3000 y acabado antique finish, al natural se aprecia mucho mejor muy contento.
> Tambien Back to the Future II y Leonardo da Vinci.
> Saludos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 834538




Esa moneda esta muy chula, ha triunfado en el hilo yo me compre la normal.
Dejo un video para que veáis los distintos acabados, aunque están por el hilo no esta de mas.


----------



## Daviot (12 Nov 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Esa moneda esta muy chula, ha triunfado en el hilo yo me compre la normal.
> Dejo un video para que veáis los distintos acabados, aunque están por el hilo no esta de mas.



Vaya, parece que tenemos un nuevo youtuber de monedas bullion. ¿ Alguien le conoce ?


----------



## Cipotecon (13 Nov 2021)

Bueno pues este es mi siguiente carrito; la del marcianito solo la compro por la vara que habéis dado con la moneda no vaya a ser yo el único de la panda que no la compré. 
la germanía no podía faltar, y el Sonic por ser el primer personaje de videojuegos que recuerdo en mi infancia, que aunque no sea yo mucho de videojuegos me trae buenos recuerdos el erizo rodando a toda ostia por todos los lados jaja


----------



## Daviot (13 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Bueno pues este es mi siguiente carrito; la del marcianito solo la compro por la vara que habéis dado con la moneda no vaya a ser yo el único de la panda que no la compré.
> la germanía no podía faltar, y el Sonic por ser el primer personaje de videojuegos que recuerdo en mi infancia, que aunque no sea yo mucho de videojuegos me trae buenos recuerdos el erizo rodando a toda ostia por todos los lados jaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 835490



Espero que tengas un mejor sitio que silvertrader.uk para comprarlas porque menudos estacazos de precios. Al cambio salen algo más de 35 euros tanto la del Sonic como la del Alien.


----------



## Cipotecon (13 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Espero que tengas un mejor sitio que silvertrader.uk para comprarlas porque menudos estacazos de precios. Al cambio salen algo más de 35 euros tanto la del Sonic como la del Alien.



Aquí en uk eso es lo más barato, que le vamos a hacer, quizás pruebe a comprar fuera a ver que pasa pero me van a joder a tasas e impuestos


----------



## jgomealm (13 Nov 2021)

Así no se puede, otra vez jugando con mi infancia  Qué os parecen??


----------



## Daviot (13 Nov 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Así no se puede, otra vez jugando con mi infancia  Qué os parecen??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 835979



Llevan tiempo intentando venderlas incluso rebajándolas de precio pero la calidad, para mí, no está a la altura. Salvo alguna que se salve las demás llevan las cabezas reducidas y la aplicación del dibujo sobre la moneda creo que aparenta baja calidad, que se puede disimular en las fotos, aunque habría que verlas en mano.


----------



## Daviot (13 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Aquí en uk eso es lo más barato, que le vamos a hacer, quizás pruebe a comprar fuera a ver que pasa pero me van a joder a tasas e impuestos



Hombre, teniendo posibilidad de comprarlas en los belgas o en Alemania y que te las manden a España.........


----------



## Cipotecon (13 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo posibilidad de comprarlas en los belgas o en Alemania y que te las manden a España.........



Jajaja ya Daviot pero y lo bonito es verlas y tocarlas! Yo vivo en londres y voy a españa una o dos veces al año, solo las compras grandes lo hago asi (tubos o medias o enteras onzas de oro).
Se que estoy pagando un sobreprecio extra pero tampoco tengo muchos caprichos y no me importa mucho, soy bastante lonchafinista para lo demás.
También que estoy ultimando la colección 2021 y me faltan unas Cuantas que quiero. Quizás el año que viene me contenga un poco y


----------



## Daviot (13 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Jajaja ya Daviot pero y lo bonito es verlas y tocarlas! Yo vivo en londres y voy a españa una o dos veces al año, solo las compras grandes lo hago asi (tubos o medias o enteras onzas de oro).
> Se que estoy pagando un sobreprecio extra pero tampoco tengo muchos caprichos y no me importa mucho, soy bastante lonchafinista para lo demás.
> También que estoy ultimando la colección 2021 y me faltan unas Cuantas que quiero. Quizás el año que viene me contenga un poco y



Pues venga ánimo que si no me las quedo todas con sus respectivos certificados.


----------



## Un payaso (13 Nov 2021)

En que tienda compráis las germania?

Enviado desde mi SM-M115F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (13 Nov 2021)

Un payaso dijo:


> En que tienda compráis las germania?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-M115F mediante Tapatalk



Donde más baratas estén. 35,90 euros puede ser buen precio aunque en la mayoría de los sitios las tienen a 39,90 euros.

El precio incluye cápsula original de buena calidad y certificado de autenticidad. El precio de las onzas o monedas de la Germania Mint suele ser algo más elevado. La tirada de estas onzas de plata es de 15.000 unidades que está algo por debajo de tiradas de otras monedas de plata que suele ser de 25.000 o de 50.000 ejemplares o incluso otras son de tirada ilimitada.


----------



## Muttley (14 Nov 2021)

Pasada de Germanias @Daviot 
Tienes ojo especial con monedas bonitas y con revalorización!


----------



## Daviot (14 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pasada de Germanias @Daviot
> Tienes ojo especial con monedas bonitas y con revalorización!



Gracias @Muttley , la verdad que es que parece que van mejorando lo que sacan los de Germania Mint aunque es una pena que el precio que tienen es algo más elevado que otras onzas o monedas.

Aprovecho para pedir disculpas y corregir la cifra de tirada de estas onzas que es de 25.000 unidades y no de 15.000 que si es la tirada de otras monedas, los caballeros del pasado, que también saca esta Mint.


----------



## Razkin (14 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Gracias @Muttley , la verdad que es que parece que van mejorando lo que sacan los de Germania Mint aunque es una pena que el precio que tienen es algo más elevado que otras onzas o monedas.
> 
> Aprovecho para pedir disculpas y corregir la cifra de tirada de estas onzas que es de 25.000 unidades y no de 15.000 que si es la tirada de otras monedas, los caballeros del pasado, que también saca esta Mint.



A mi no me da pena ese precio. Porque ya vienen demostrando su capacidad de revalorización y la tirada de 25.000 lo justifica en parte. Espero que sigan así, que no cambien política y pasen a mayores tiradas y continúen con el buen hacer. Ahora mismo, son de las citas mas obligadas en onza plata.


----------



## Muttley (14 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Llevan tiempo intentando venderlas incluso rebajándolas de precio pero la calidad, para mí, no está a la altura. Salvo alguna que se salve las demás llevan las cabezas reducidas y la aplicación del dibujo sobre la moneda creo que aparenta baja calidad, que se puede disimular en las fotos, aunque habría que verlas en mano.



Pues yo he pedido. 
Una de cada. Sin volvernos locos. 
Por qué?

Son una serie fabricada con licencia por LPM de Hong Kong. 
Básicamente son los Apmex asiáticos para fuera de China continental. 
La tirada es extremadamente corta de 5000 unidades.
Es algo muy reconocible para la mayoría de coleccionistas de más de 35 años. 
El premium de venta ha sido ligero. A poco más de 30 euros hace unas semanas. 
No se consigue tan fácilmente en Europa (han tenido los belgas y ahora tiene eldorado a 35.99).
La colección es completa y finita y con cuatro se ha terminado. 

Y eso sin entrar en los acabados, que como dices hay que verlo. 
Por 3 euros más por moneda me pareció interesante.


----------



## azathot (14 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues yo he pedido.
> Una de cada. Sin volvernos locos.
> Por qué?
> 
> ...




Me parece genial tu postura. Cuando compras una moneda es para disfrutarla y tu se nota que te gustan y las vas a disfrutar. Pienso que es lo primordial en esto. Yo estuve apunto de pillarme alguna aunque al final me tiré a por otras. A todos los que hemos jugado al juego nos despiertan nostalgia. 
No sé si está anunciado que son estas cuatro y ya esta, por qué si les va bien tienen personajes para dar y tomar.


----------



## Tails (14 Nov 2021)

3000 unidades existentes


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Nov 2021)

Tails dijo:


> 3000 unidades existentes



No se porque pero repudio las monedas coloreadas.


----------



## Daviot (14 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues yo he pedido.
> Una de cada. Sin volvernos locos.
> Por qué?
> 
> ...



Me parece perfecto y como no se puede tener todo en esta vida, yo en este caso de las Street Fighter he optado por los Mini Fighters que es otra colección paralela a esta y aunque los precios son más elevados que los de las monedas, me convencen más por su calidad y baja tirada (1000 unidades) y al menos sé seguro que van a sacar a todos o casi todos los personajes.

Eso sí el Mini Fighter de Chun Li no lo trago y creo que voy a pasar de él y seguir con el resto.

Esta pedazo tía....




la reducen a esto


----------



## azathot (14 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Me parece perfecto y como no se puede tener todo en esta vida, yo en este caso de las Street Fighter he optado por los Mini Fighters que es otra colección paralela a esta y aunque los precios son más elevados que los de las monedas, me convencen más por su calidad y baja tirada (1000 unidades) y al menos sé seguro que van a sacar a todos o casi todos los personajes.
> 
> Eso sí el Mini Fighter de Chun Li no lo trago y creo que voy a pasar de él y seguir con el resto.
> 
> ...




jajaja menuda comparación


Daviot dijo:


> Me parece perfecto y como no se puede tener todo en esta vida, yo en este caso de las Street Fighter he optado por los Mini Fighters que es otra colección paralela a esta y aunque los precios son más elevados que los de las monedas, me convencen más por su calidad y baja tirada (1000 unidades) y al menos sé seguro que van a sacar a todos o casi todos los personajes.
> 
> Eso sí el Mini Fighter de Chun Li no lo trago y creo que voy a pasar de él y seguir con el resto.
> 
> ...




Otro nivel las minis ...
me parto con la chunli y la comparación que has puesto jajaja


----------



## Cipotecon (15 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder Cipo, no asustes al chaval.
> 
> En la misma página de Coininvest pone lo que tardaría el envío que lo pego a continuación.
> 
> ...



Vengo a rescatar este mensaje sin malas intenciones; compré una onza de oro el día 4 de noviembre, y me lo acaban de enviar ahora, con llegada aproximada del día 18 de noviembre. 
asique tardar si tardan, no se si será lo habitual pero es mi experiencia con esa tienda


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2021)

Narodowy Bank Polski - Internetowy Serwis Informacyjny







www.nbp.pl












Polonia emitirá una moneda y un billete de colección dedicados a la defensa de su frontera oriental







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Daviot (15 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Vengo a rescatar este mensaje sin malas intenciones; compré una onza de oro el día 4 de noviembre, y me lo acaban de enviar ahora, con llegada aproximada del día 18 de noviembre.
> asique tardar si tardan, no se si será lo habitual pero es mi experiencia con esa tienda



Yo las veces que he comprado en Coininvest me ha llegado rápido pero si que es verdad que los pedidos van lentos pero creo que es más debido a las empresas de transportes que a la tienda en sí salvo esas tiendas que avisan que los pedidos tardan 2 semanas en mandarlos.

Hace poco hice una compra en Alemania de unas pocas onzas de plata y la tienda rápidamente se lo entregó a la empresa de transportes, DHL en este caso. La tienda se lo dió a DHL el día 6 de noviembre y todavía 9 días después estoy esperando recibirlo.


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2021)

Dragon Oro Plata dando exclusivas 

Nueva serie Street Fighter de la Perth Mint antes de que la saquen por la web oficial 
Tiradas limitadas. Llevarán premium.
Primera moneda: Ryu


----------



## visaman (16 Nov 2021)

y la genralitat va a sacar una serie de el caganer? u solo Puyols en plata?


----------



## Zoeric (16 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues venga ánimo que si no me las quedo todas con sus respectivos certificados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 836170
> 
> ...



Te las has quedado todas joio  
Ya solo la veo en Silbertresor. Me da que me voy a quedar sin ella, porque mi próximo pedido debería ser a los belgas...tengo uno almacenado y me mata eso.
Por cierto, yo creo que han subido los gastos de envío más todavía...44,50, no recuerdo que el último fuese tan, tan caro.

Si te desprendes de una de estas, me avisas, jejeje. Foro de acaparadores, sois todo vicio


----------



## saa12121 (16 Nov 2021)

En los belgas, si pides 20 monedas de un mismo tipo, ¿te las mandan en un tubito?

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## olympus1 (16 Nov 2021)

En mi opinión todo lo que tenga premium alto no es inversión. En el ciclo actual en que los coleccionistas entran en el juego y lo pagan puede ser, pero si las cosas se ponen feas como se ve en el horizonte se pagará el spot y a correr.


----------



## Daviot (16 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Te las has quedado todas joio
> Ya solo la veo en Silbertresor. Me da que me voy a quedar sin ella, porque mi próximo pedido debería ser a los belgas...tengo uno almacenado y me mata eso.
> Por cierto, yo creo que han subido los gastos de envío más todavía...44,50, no recuerdo que el último fuese tan, tan caro.
> 
> Si te desprendes de una de estas, me avisas, jejeje. Foro de acaparadores, sois todo vicio



Esa es la impresión que hay sobre las Germania de 1 oz pero me cuesta creer que una tirada de 25.000 monedas la vendan tan rápido. Paciencia que tendrán que sacar más, además me extraña bastante que los belgas no la tengan ni la hayan tenido a la venta.

Sí los 44 euros los cobran a nada que acumules un segundo pedido.


----------



## timi (16 Nov 2021)

otra a la vista de la serie de los simpson


----------



## Zoeric (16 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa es la impresión que hay sobre las Germania de 1 oz pero me cuesta creer que una tirada de 25.000 monedas la vendan tan rápido. Paciencia que tendrán que sacar más, además me extraña bastante que los belgas no la tengan ni la hayan tenido a la venta.
> 
> Sí los 44 euros los cobran a nada que acumules un segundo pedido.



La han tenido...el día que comenté tu foto, la noche anterior la había visto, pero no pensaba pedir hasta fin de mes.

Ayer ya no la tenían, no sé cuándo la quitarían...igual la sacan en 15 días 20 pavos más cara (o justo cuando haga el otro pedido y pida el envío  )
En las cuatro o cinco más típicas ya no la tenían. Sí es verdad que en la primera alemana que miré la tenían, bueno, en El Dorado no.
44,50 el envío más dos euros de almacenamiento aparte.


----------



## Daviot (16 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> La han tenido...el día que comenté tu foto, la noche anterior la había visto, pero no pensaba pedir hasta fin de mes.
> 
> Ayer ya no la tenían, no sé cuándo la quitarían...igual la sacan en 15 días 20 pavos más cara (o justo cuando haga el otro pedido y pida el envío  )
> En las cuatro o cinco más típicas ya no la tenían. Sí es verdad que en la primera alemana que miré la tenían, bueno, en El Dorado no.
> 44,50 el envío más dos euros de almacenamiento aparte.



Pues no sé, yo la he buscado y tampoco tienen la foto. A ver si va a ser la otra moneda de la Germania Mint la de los caballeros del pasado.

Dalo por hecho, que cuando decidas cerrar los pedidos para que te los envíen saquen algo superinteresante.


----------



## Zoeric (17 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa es la impresión que hay sobre las Germania de 1 oz pero me cuesta creer que una tirada de 25.000 monedas la vendan tan rápido. Paciencia que tendrán que sacar más, además me extraña bastante que los belgas no la tengan ni la hayan tenido a la venta.
> 
> Sí los 44 euros los cobran a nada que acumules un segundo pedido.



La han tenido...el día que comenté tu foto, la noche anterior la había visto, pero no pensaba pedir hasta fin de mes.

Ayer ya no la tenían, no sé cuándo la quitarían...igual la sacan en 15 días 20 pavos más cara (o justo cuando haga el otro pedido y pida el envío  )
En las cuatro o cinco más típicas ya no la tenían. Sí es verdad que en la primera alemana que miré la tenían, bueno, en El Dorado no.
44,50 el envío más dos euros de almacenamiento aparte.


Daviot dijo:


> Pues no sé, yo la he buscado y tampoco tienen la foto. A ver si va a ser la otra moneda de la Germania Mint la de los caballeros del pasado.
> 
> Dalo por hecho, que cuando decidas cerrar los pedidos para que te los envíen saquen algo superinteresante.



La otra si la tienen, o ayer la tenían, 64 cholos y no vi nada de que viniese en tarjeta como la que pusiste tú en la foto. Esa es cara pero no se me escapa.


----------



## Daviot (17 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> La han tenido...el día que comenté tu foto, la noche anterior la había visto, pero no pensaba pedir hasta fin de mes.
> 
> Ayer ya no la tenían, no sé cuándo la quitarían...igual la sacan en 15 días 20 pavos más cara (o justo cuando haga el otro pedido y pida el envío  )
> En las cuatro o cinco más típicas ya no la tenían. Sí es verdad que en la primera alemana que miré la tenían, bueno, en El Dorado no.
> ...



La moneda de Knights of the past viene ya de la Germania Mint con el cartón y la cápsula. En los belgas si tienen la foto así también, hay que desplazarse a la derecha con la flecha para verlas.

Pero vamos, espero que los belgas no sean tan rastreros de quedarse con el cartón de presentación.




De todas formas también está la Germania de 10 oz con sólo 1.000 unidades de tirada y esa viene en presentación de lujo y numerada en el canto con su certificado también numerado.


----------



## Daviot (17 Nov 2021)

Buenas jenotra, pues ese lingote en concreto puede ser considerado como una moneda ya que tiene valor facial de 1 dollar australiano. 

Además lo bueno que tiene es que pertenece a una colección de dragones en lingote que empezó en el año 2018. 

Este lingote de 2021 sería el cuarto de la colección y con una tirada limitada aunque elevada de 250.000 unidades. Tampoco es preocupante porque hay monedas canadienses con tiradas de 1 millón y se venden como churros.


----------



## Zoeric (17 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La moneda de Knights of the past viene ya de la Germania Mint con el cartón y la cápsula. En los belgas si tienen la foto así también, hay que desplazarse a la derecha con la flecha para verlas.
> 
> Pero vamos, espero que los belgas no sean tan rastreros de quedarse con el cartón de presentación.
> 
> ...



Cierto, que torpe soy.
No hombre, si la anuncian así, vendrá así. Tengo varias cosillas suyas en tarjeta y me llegaron guay en el tupper del Ikea.

Buahh la de 10, pero que cabrón 
Está tremenda, parece alto relieve.
La madera del barco y el ancla, me parecen una pasada.


----------



## Razkin (17 Nov 2021)

Para seguidores de los soberanos (me incluyo) :

En 2022 también contará con una nueva interpretación del Escudo de Armas Real creado por el estimado artista Timothy Noad. Los cambios de diseño están reservados para momentos especiales de la historia como los Jubileos de Oro, Diamante y Platino.

El 2022 Sovereign es la primera moneda revelada en la colección Platinum Jubilee de The Royal Mint y se espera que sea muy buscada por los coleccionistas.


----------



## Arthur69 (18 Nov 2021)

Contento que estoy.....


----------



## Orooo (18 Nov 2021)

Dudo mucho que a nivel internacional tenga mucha expectacion esa moneda.
Alguna de la FNMT la ha tenido?

Otra cosa es la moneda historica.


----------



## Coruña1983 (18 Nov 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Contento que estoy.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 841366



Hola!
Puedes compartir de qué distribuidor se trata? Yo reservé con Degussa y hace como una semana me dijeron que sería para primeros de diciembre.

Tampoco he recibido ese correo que has recibido tu así que asumo que será otro distribuidor…

Gracias.


----------



## Arthur69 (18 Nov 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Hola!
> Puedes compartir de qué distribuidor se trata? Yo reservé con Degussa y hace como una semana me dijeron que sería para primeros de diciembre.
> 
> Tampoco he recibido ese correo que has recibido tu así que asumo que será otro distribuidor…
> ...



Claro.

Es de Barcelona. 

lamasbolano.es



https://lamasbolano.es/monedas-fnmt/monedas-fnmt/2852-espana-2021-lince-iberico-onza-oro.html


----------



## Coruña1983 (18 Nov 2021)

Gracias por compartir. Mañana llamaré a Degussa y a ver lo que me dicen. Si Lamas Bolaño la tiene antes (aunque imagino que todos la tendrán a la vez) pues la pillo ahí!

Que ganas! Está va a ser mi primera moneda. No tengo nada de oro, ni plata ni ná de ná.

Tal es mi ansiedad que estaba pensando en pillarme un Buffalo Americano para amenizar la espera jajaja… pero no. Quiero que mi primera moneda sea la primera bullion española.

Aprovecho el post para preguntar: ¿Cuanto supone el oro físico en vuestra cartera?

Ahora mismo en mi caso: 47% inmuebles, 50% activos financieros y un 3% dinero en euros. Por el momento 0% oro.

Mi plan sería pillar 1 onza (linces!!!) o 2 (si veo alguna moneda que me gusta) al año.

Ahora mismo me molaría tener este primer lince y un buffalo pero no me acabo de decidir a dar el paso y a partir de ahí un lince al año y lo que surja.


----------



## wolker (19 Nov 2021)

Parece que tiene precio.
Un 10 % algo raro sobre spot.
A por ella...


----------



## andy de paso (19 Nov 2021)

Seguro??


----------



## mk73 (19 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Dudo mucho que a nivel internacional tenga mucha expectacion esa moneda.
> Alguna de la FNMT la ha tenido?
> 
> Otra cosa es la moneda historica.



Coincido contigo. Viniendo de la fnmt, 0.


----------



## Arthur69 (19 Nov 2021)

]


Coruña1983 dijo:


> Gracias por compartir. Mañana llamaré a Degussa y a ver lo que me dicen. Si Lamas Bolaño la tiene antes (aunque imagino que todos la tendrán a la vez) pues la pillo ahí!
> 
> Que ganas! Está va a ser mi primera moneda. No tengo nada de oro, ni plata ni ná de ná.
> 
> ...



Lince ya en camino.
Precio final con portes y seguro 1.850 lereles.


----------



## Coruña1983 (19 Nov 2021)

Acabo de llamar a Degussa.

Parece que piensan llamar/enviar mail en 10-15 días para que se proceda a la compra.

No van a pedir cantidades adelantadamente.

No van a entregar ningún certificado de autenticidad ni nada parecido. Factura y listo.


----------



## lvdo (19 Nov 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Gracias por compartir. Mañana llamaré a Degussa y a ver lo que me dicen. Si Lamas Bolaño la tiene antes (aunque imagino que todos la tendrán a la vez) pues la pillo ahí!
> 
> Que ganas! Está va a ser mi primera moneda. No tengo nada de oro, ni plata ni ná de ná.
> 
> ...



Se echa de menos ese entusiasmo con el que entras en los metales, me alegro de tu decisión. Sobre tu pregunta, cada caso es muy particular, al final todo depende de lo que te fíes del dinero fiat, que en tu caso es bastante poco por lo que veo, cosa buena.

Se suele recomendar tener un 5-10-15% de la cartera en metales preciosos, pero más de un chalado metalero ha tenido que vender algunas onzas de plata para sacarse una muela, porque lo tiene todo en puro metal , hay de todo.

Esperamos esas fotos cuando te llegue el 'bicho', nunca mejor dicho.

Un saludo


----------



## Ajigolao (19 Nov 2021)

Buenas, no sé si este hilo es exactamente el lugar para plantear un problemilla con el que me he encontrado, pero por si acaso ahí va...

No hace mucho me hice con un tubo de britannias, y descubrí que muchas de las monedas venían con un ligero roce en la mejilla de la reina, por haber entrado en contacto con la parte más saliente del diseño del reverso, en este caso los pliegues del vestido de la diosa. Las monedas vienen bastante sujetas dentro del tubo, pero tampoco tanto como para impedir que se muevan algo dentro de él, y en el transporte ya os podéis imaginar (sí, llegaron en una de las famosas fiambreras):




Dispongo de una amplia experiencia en el mundillo de la numismática, si bien hasta hace poco me he estado dedicando a otras monedas menos brillantes que estas, a las que estoy empezando a hacer más caso por aquello de la inflación y demás. Y sé que desde hace muchos años a las monedas se les hace un listel, el reborde exterior, con la intención de facilitar su apilamiento (pues así se apoyan sobre la superficie plana que proporciona el mencionado reborde), y de paso se evita que el roce de unas piezas con otras estropee el diseño. Y de pronto descubro que el listel que la afamada Royal Mint ha implantado en estas monedas es imperfecto, un fallo de diseño absolutamente increíble a estas alturas del siglo, aunque solo sea por una despreciable décima de milímetro. 

No me voy a poner nervioso, al fin y al cabo las compré como "plata al peso" y desde luego no son monedas premium. Lo verdaderamente malo (¡¡¡lo peor!!!) es que con esta miserable merma los hijos de la Gran Bretaña verán mancillada la hasta ahora inmaculada faz de su sacrosanta soberana.

¿Habéis experimentado este problema en estas u otras piezas de acuñación reciente? ¿Es que como se trata de bullion no les importa mucho cómo queden las monedas (por eso las de chulear las venden en estuche)?


----------



## Daviot (19 Nov 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Buenas, no sé si este hilo es exactamente el lugar para plantear un problemilla con el que me he encontrado, pero por si acaso ahí va...
> 
> No hace mucho me hice con un tubo de britannias, y descubrí que muchas de las monedas venían con un ligero roce en la mejilla de la reina, por haber entrado en contacto con la parte más saliente del diseño del reverso, en este caso los pliegues del vestido de la diosa. Las monedas vienen bastante sujetas dentro del tubo, pero tampoco tanto como para impedir que se muevan algo dentro de él, y en el transporte ya os podéis imaginar (sí, llegaron en una de las famosas fiambreras):
> 
> ...



Es un problema común en monedas bullion. Al venir en tubos se rozan unas con otras y si además añadimos que lleva esos acabados en espejo en partes de la moneda, pues las hace mas delicadas a los rayones.

Creo que no tiene mayor importancia porque estas monedas van dedicadas a su acumulación como plata al peso, es decir no se espera que tengan una revalorización como colección, ni tampoco que se vayan a certificar.

A parte de este problema también pueden darse el de las manchas de leche que es debido a que las planchas con las que se hacen las monedas se lavan con algún tipo de detergente que no se elimina al 100% por abaratamiento de costes y luego al permanecer sobre la plata da lugar a que aparezcan, no se sabe cuando, las manchas blancas.


----------



## FranMen (19 Nov 2021)

A mí me ha decepcionado aún más la victoria de sta Helena , con lo bonita que es y todas con el hombro rozado y algunas también el pecho


----------



## PLACOINS (19 Nov 2021)

Ajigolao dijo:


> Buenas, no sé si este hilo es exactamente el lugar para plantear un problemilla con el que me he encontrado, pero por si acaso ahí va...
> 
> No hace mucho me hice con un tubo de britannias, y descubrí que muchas de las monedas venían con un ligero roce en la mejilla de la reina, por haber entrado en contacto con la parte más saliente del diseño del reverso, en este caso los pliegues del vestido de la diosa. Las monedas vienen bastante sujetas dentro del tubo, pero tampoco tanto como para impedir que se muevan algo dentro de él, y en el transporte ya os podéis imaginar (sí, llegaron en una de las famosas fiambreras):
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes. El problema de fricción entre las piezas es normal cuando van apiladas en tubos . La verdad que es un fastidio comprar un tubo de bullion y al abrirlo comprobar que las piezas presentan roces , a mí me ha pasado.
Cuando las piezas son del año en curso , considero que deberían estar impecables , pero ten presente que pasan por algunas manos antes de llegar a destino . Yo mismo he visto que hay transportistas poco cuidadosos . 
Hay muchos compañeros que han vendido tubos con piezas en impecable estado , piezas con años , muy bien conservadas . 
Cuando existe la posibilidad de comprar en mano , puedes apreciar las piezas , pero eso no siempre es posible. Si no son piezas para certificarlas , no le des importancia . 
Un saludo.


----------



## Daviot (19 Nov 2021)

A este youtuber, los belgas le mandaron una moneda bullion de platino no sólo rozada sino acuchillada y va el tonto hace un vídeo y todavía dice que a pesar de que le han contestado de que no se la van a cambiar porque son monedas bullion que no quiere dar el nombre de la tienda que le ha hecho esta jugarreta.


----------



## no_me_consta (19 Nov 2021)

Enlaces para las germania?.No las encuentro. gracias


----------



## azathot (19 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Enlaces para las germania?.No las encuentro. gracias




en silvertresor han vuelto a poner la de 1 oz pero la han subido de precio, si la quieres de mas onzas también la tienen.
aunque nunca he comprado en esa tienda no se como funciona


----------



## Daviot (20 Nov 2021)

En Silbertresor se han vuelto locos hace tiempo con esos precios disparados.

Munzdachs la lleva un viejo loco que como se le crucen los cables se queda con tu dinero y no te envía nada como me pasó a mí y casi tengo que pedir ayuda a la Policía alemana para recuperar mi dinero.


----------



## Razkin (20 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Enlaces para las germania?.No las encuentro. gracias





https://www.muenzdachs.de/


----------



## Ajigolao (20 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A este youtuber, los belgas le mandaron una moneda bullion de platino no sólo rozada sino acuchillada y va el tonto hace un vídeo y todavía dice que a pesar de que le han contestado de que no se la van a cambiar porque son monedas bullion que no quiere dar el nombre de la tienda que le ha hecho esta jugarreta.



Gracias a los que habéis respondido... ahora por lo menos veo que no es algo tan raro, aunque sigue resultando fastidioso. Insistiendo en la idea, a nada que la altura del listel hubiera superado las zonas de mayor relieve este problema no existiría, y me malicio que no se molestan en mejorar este aspecto, porque de hacerlo bien en el proceso de acuñación seguro que surgirían otras complicaciones que de esta forma están evitando. La pela es la pela, señores, y en estas acuñaciones masivas cualquier detalle se convierte en costes de producción.

…¡Un punto menos para la Royal Mint!


----------



## Beto (20 Nov 2021)

Ahora que sale el tema de marcas y rozaduras....ya sabemos que lo mejor para las monedas son las cápsulas pero ya no se si las más prácticas son las redondas o las cuadradas....
A la hora de almacenarlas, que os va mejor a vosotros?


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Nov 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Se echa de menos ese entusiasmo con el que entras en los metales, me alegro de tu decisión. Sobre tu pregunta, cada caso es muy particular, al final todo depende de lo que te fíes del dinero fiat, que en tu caso es bastante poco por lo que veo, cosa buena.
> 
> Se suele recomendar tener un 5-10-15% de la cartera en metales preciosos, pero más de un chalado metalero ha tenido que vender algunas onzas de plata para sacarse una muela, porque lo tiene todo en puro metal , hay de todo.
> 
> ...



A que precio valoras ese 15%? 
quiero decir, supongo que a valor de mercado, pero tengo entendido que algunos lo valoran por precio de compra


----------



## Muttley (21 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A que precio valoras ese 15%?
> quiero decir, supongo que a valor de mercado, pero tengo entendido que algunos lo valoran por precio de compra



No hay regla fija. 
Simplemente sentirse cómodo y dormir bien por la noche


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Ahora que sale el tema de marcas y rozaduras....ya sabemos que lo mejor para las monedas son las cápsulas pero ya no se si las más prácticas son las redondas o las cuadradas....
> A la hora de almacenarlas, que os va mejor a vosotros?



Para guardarlas hay 2 opciones.

- Las bullion puro y duro en tubos de monedas. Para conservarlas como nuevas se le puede meter una tira antideslustre al fondo del tubo, otra encima de la última moneda y también un saquito antihumedad para evitar condensaciones de humedad sobre las monedas.









- Las bullion de colección en cápsulas redondas y estas cápsulas a su vez guardarlas en tubos para cápsulas. A su vez dentro del tubo también una o dos tiras antideslustre y un saquito antihumedad. Estos tubos los hay de distintos diámetros.


----------



## sashimi (21 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Para guardarlas hay 2 opciones.
> 
> - Las bullion puro y duro en tubos de monedas. Para conservarlas como nuevas se le puede meter una tira antideslustre al fondo del tubo, otra encima de la última moneda y también un saquito antihumedad para evitar condensaciones de humedad sobre las monedas.
> 
> ...



De que están hechas las tiras estas? Sabes dónde se compran en España?


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> De que están hechas las tiras estas? Sabes dónde se compran en España?



Están hechas de un material que neutraliza los sulfuros presentes en el aire que son los que oxidan la plata.

Puedes hacer una búsqueda en google poniendo "anti tarnish strips" o tiras antideslustre.

Las hay en Wish sin marca conocida pero baratas, también en Ebay de la marca 3M que además se puede comprar en rollo y vas cortando cachos de ahí. También hay otra marca llamada TownTalk.









10Pcs Jewelry Anti-Tarnish Paper Tab Strips for Silverware Jewelry Protection WQA | Wish


Buy 10Pcs Jewelry Anti-Tarnish Paper Tab Strips for Silverware Jewelry Protection WQA at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




www.wish.com













Tiras Antideslustre Para Plata Towntalk


Las tiras antideslustre para plata Town Talk han sido diseñadas para asegurar sus objetos de plata fina mantenga su brillo almacenand.. - Código de producto : 997 530



www.cooksongold.es


----------



## Ajigolao (21 Nov 2021)

Yo he metido los tubos de bullion en bolsas de envasar al vacío de las que se usan en cocina... Aún no ha pasado demasiado tiempo como para ver el resultado, aunque imagino que será bueno.
La pega es que tienes las monedas "encerradas" y de vez en cuando también apetece contemplarlas. Pero bueno, en el peor de los casos siempre puedes abrir la bolsa y luego poner otra.


----------



## lvdo (21 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A que precio valoras ese 15%?
> quiero decir, supongo que a valor de mercado, pero tengo entendido que algunos lo valoran por precio de compra



Yo lo valoraría en la forma que más gramos de metal dé como resultado, nunca es poco jajaja.


----------



## no_me_consta (21 Nov 2021)

Tengo algo de oro y monedas de plata pero ninguna moneda de oro, quEria coger este bufalo que está en 1700 en la página de Belgica junto con alguna cosa mas, no me acabo de decidir. Como veis esta moneda los que entendéis?


----------



## Arthur69 (21 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tengo algo de oro y monedas de plata pero ninguna moneda de oro, quEria coger este bufalo que está en 1700 en la página de Belgica junto con alguna cosa mas, no me acabo de decidir. Como veis esta moneda los que entendéis?



No es que me tenga por el más entendido del lugar, pero te piden apenas 40 € sobre el precio del oro en spot, y es una pieza con un excelente mercado.
No la dejaría escapar.


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tengo algo de oro y monedas de plata pero ninguna moneda de oro, quEria coger este bufalo que está en 1700 en la página de Belgica junto con alguna cosa mas, no me acabo de decidir. Como veis esta moneda los que entendéis?



Sabia elección.

Más el American Buffalo no tiene unas tiradas tan bestiales como otras monedas bullion lo que lo hace más interesante aún. Aquí te dejo algunas cifras de tirada de esta moneda extraídas de la página de la U.S Mint.

Como verás puestos a elegir interesan más los años con menos tirada. Uno de los años más interesantes puede ser el de 2019 con sólo 61.500 monedas de tirada mientras que este año 2021 aún faltando las cifras de diciembre ya van por 327.000 monedas.

*2021 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION* *CALENDAR YEAR - 2021*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*61,50061,500*February*16,00016,000*March*33,50033,500*April*11,00011,000*May*44,00044,000*June*27,50027,500*July*14,50014,500*August*27,50027,500*September*24,00024,000*October*41,00041,000*November*26,50026,500*December*0*TOTAL*327,000327,000


*2020 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION**CALENDAR YEAR - 2020*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*21,00021,000*February*1,0001,000*March*65,50065,500*April*28,50028,500*May*2,5002,500*June*7,5007,500*July*30,00030,000*August*28,00028,000*September*4,5004,500*October*19,50019,500*November*23,50023,500*December*10,50010,500*TOTAL*242,000242,000


La tirada del año 2019 en la que se ve que el Buffalo de este año si es interesante.

*2019 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION**CALENDAR YEAR - 2019*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*23,50023,500*February*6,0006,000*March*5,5005,500*April*6,5006,500*May*3,0003,000*June*3,0003,000*July*500500*August*1,5001,500*September*2,5002,500*October*3,0003,000*November*5,0005,000*December*1,5001,500*TOTAL*61,50061,500

Te pongo también tiradas del 2018, 2017 y 2016 para que compares más o menos.

*2018 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION**CALENDAR YEAR - 2018*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*24,00024,000*February*2,5002,500*March*1,0001,000*April*2,0002,000*May*16,50016,500*June*6,5006,500*July*24,50024,500*August*20,00020,000*September*11,00011,000*October*6,5006,500*November*5,5005,500*December*1,5001,500*TOTAL*121,500121,500


*2017 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION**CALENDAR YEAR - 2017*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*32,00032,000*February*15,00015,000*March*8,5008,500*April*3,5003,500*May*5,0005,000*June*2,0002,000*July*6,0006,000*August*3,0003,000*September*1,5001,500*October*7,0007,000*November*2,0002,000*December*14,00014,000*TOTAL*99,50099,500

*2016 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION**CALENDAR YEAR - 2016*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*34,00034,000*February*19,00019,000*March*7,0007,000*April*19,50019,500*May*18,50018,500*June*14,50014,500*July*10,00010,000*August*9,0009,000*September*17,50017,500*October*28,50028,500*November*29,50029,500*December*12,50012,500*TOTAL*219,500219,500


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

Para complementar la info pongo un cuadro con la tirada de todos los años del American Buffalo. Como se puede ver las cifras del 2021 aún no están actualizadas a su tirada final.

El que tenga los Buffalos del 2017 y del 2019 está de suerte.

*1oz. American Buffalo Gold
Bullion Coin
Mintage and Sales Figures*


*Year *_*Year Dated Coin*_

*...................... Mintage.......................Annual Sales


2006*..............337,012..............................323,000


*2007*..............136,503..............................167,500


*2007*..............136,503..............................167,500


*2008*..............189,500..............................172,000


*2009*..............200,000..............................200,000


*2010*..............209,000..............................209,000


*2011*..............250,000..............................174,500


*2012*..............100,000..............................132,000


*2013*..............198,500..............................239,000


*2014*..............180,500..............................177,500


*2015*..............223,500..............................220,500


*2016*..............211,000..............................219,500


*2017*..............to be announced....................99,500


*2018*..............to be announced...................121,000


*2019*..............to be announced....................61,500


*2020*..............to be announced....................242,000


*2021*..............to be announced....................208,000

_*Mintage Figures have been Updated as of 08/03/2021*_


----------



## no_me_consta (21 Nov 2021)

Tienen el bufalo del 20 por 1713, el aguila de 2013 en 1707 y la de 2021 en 1755. Un sinvivir.




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tienen el bufalo del 20 por 1713, el aguila de 2013 en 1707 y la de 2021 en 1755. Un sinvivir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tienen el bufalo del 20 por 1713, el aguila de 2013 en 1707 y la de 2021 en 1755. Un sinvivir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toca elegir. Suerte.


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Nov 2021)

Hola Conforeros, me había decidido a comprar en eBay en subastas (verificando compradores claro) y ando un poco mosca porque no tiene sentido ninguno, pero ninguno. El caso es que el vendedor pone a subasta una moneda y se supone que el comprador nunca va a pujar más del precio que podría obtener en una tienda, creo que es sentido común. Quizás me haya querido creer más listo que nadie y ahorrarme unos £ por onza, pero nada, que la gente es retrasada y puja por encima del precio de tienda 

Digamos, ¿que sentido tiene pujar por una britania £35 si la puedes comprar por £28 en tienda? Estoy hablando incluyendo envíos en ambos casos y demás.
Había pensado que podría ser el propio comprador con otra cuenta para asegurarse sacar más dinero pero tampoco le veo mucho sentido porque va a tener que pagar una parte a eBay como comisión, aunque quizás con la nueva cuenta no la paga y no se considera vendida y por lo tanto no paga comisión con l cuenta de vendedor? No se muy bien como funciona eBay la verdad.
Os dejo una foto y he puesto en verde al lado el precio en tienda al que puedo comprar aquí.
Me da que no voy a conseguir ninguna ganga


----------



## Orooo (21 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tienen el bufalo del 20 por 1713, el aguila de 2013 en 1707 y la de 2021 en 1755. Un sinvivir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pillate el Bufalo, no te arrepentiras. Para mi la moneda mas bonita que hay. Mas que el aguila, la cual en mano pierde mucho. Si acaso esta al nivel de la libertad de Mexico y aun asi me gusta mas el bufalo.


----------



## Daviot (22 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Hola Conforeros, me había decidido a comprar en eBay en subastas (verificando compradores claro) y ando un poco mosca porque no tiene sentido ninguno, pero ninguno. El caso es que el vendedor pone a subasta una moneda y se supone que el comprador nunca va a pujar más del precio que podría obtener en una tienda, creo que es sentido común. Quizás me haya querido creer más listo que nadie y ahorrarme unos £ por onza, pero nada, que la gente es retrasada y puja por encima del precio de tienda
> 
> Digamos, ¿que sentido tiene pujar por una britania £35 si la puedes comprar por £28 en tienda? Estoy hablando incluyendo envíos en ambos casos y demás.
> Había pensado que podría ser el propio comprador con otra cuenta para asegurarse sacar más dinero pero tampoco le veo mucho sentido porque va a tener que pagar una parte a eBay como comisión, aunque quizás con la nueva cuenta no la paga y no se considera vendida y por lo tanto no paga comisión con l cuenta de vendedor? No se muy bien como funciona eBay la verdad.
> ...




Joder vaya burrada de precios. Esa de la Diosa Europa a lomos de Zeus salía hace nada a 24,80 euros en los belgas, mientras que 29,29 libras son 34,90 euros.


----------



## Cipotecon (22 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder vaya burrada de precios. Esa de la Diosa Europa a lomos de Zeus salía hace nada a 24,80 euros en los belgas, mientras que 29,29 libras son 34,90 euros.



Ya lo sé daviot, siempre estás con lo mismo 
Compras por eBay? Subastas?


----------



## Daviot (22 Nov 2021)

En subastas compré una vez en Tauler y Fau, una subasta en octubre del 2019 que era de monedas bullion. Me llevé un montón de cosas a buenos precios pero desde entonces creo que es difícil sacar buenos precios en las subastas, se han masificado un poco.

En Ebay alguna cosa muy específica he comprado pero prefiero no jugármela, ya que muchos envían monedas dañadas. El año pasado me hice con un capricho 1/10 oz gold Monkey King.


----------



## FranMen (22 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Para guardarlas hay 2 opciones.
> 
> - Las bullion puro y duro en tubos de monedas. Para conservarlas como nuevas se le puede meter una tira antideslustre al fondo del tubo, otra encima de la última moneda y también un saquito antihumedad para evitar condensaciones de humedad sobre las monedas.
> 
> ...



Alguien dijo que, para cápsulas, también vale el cartón del papel higiénico


----------



## Daviot (22 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien dijo que, para cápsulas, también vale el cartón del papel higiénico



Jajaja.....no creo. Me parece que lo dijo para guardar los Paquillos pero lógicamente eso aísla muy mal del aire que es enemigo de la plata.


----------



## patilltoes (22 Nov 2021)

Estoy buscando algún sitio donde se vendan simultáneamente el panda y kookaburra de 2022. ¿Alguién sabe si hay alguno?, aunque alguna de las dos sea en preventa.


----------



## jgomealm (22 Nov 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estoy buscando algún sitio donde se vendan simultáneamente el panda y kookaburra de 2022. ¿Alguién sabe si hay alguno?, aunque alguna de las dos sea en preventa.



En EMK están ambas


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (22 Nov 2021)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estoy buscando algún sitio donde se vendan simultáneamente el panda y kookaburra de 2022. ¿Alguién sabe si hay alguno?, aunque alguna de las dos sea en preventa.








Buy Silver Bullion Coins Tax Free | European Mint


Buy VAT Free Silver Bullion Coins from the European Mint in Estonia. Secure Delivery and 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed. No import VAT to the UK or any other EU country.




www.europeanmint.com













2022 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kookaburra Coin BU (PRE-SALE)


Buy the 2022 1 oz $1 AUD Australian Silver Kookaburra Coin BU VAT Free in Europe.




www.europeanmint.com













2022 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU (PRE-SALE)


Buy the 2022 30g ¥10 CNY Chinese Silver Panda Coin BU VAT-Free in Europe.




www.europeanmint.com


----------



## patilltoes (22 Nov 2021)

En EMK tengo cuenta, en la otra no. Gracias y lo miro a ver cómo está el envio.


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

no invertís en platino?


----------



## Muttley (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> no invertís en platino?


----------



## Daviot (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> no invertís en platino?



Yo algo tengo de 1 oz de las Queen´s Beasts y alguna de 1/10 de oz.

Técnicamente ha conseguido romper la directriz bajista de largo plazo aunque esa figura de hombro-cabeza-hombro no pinta nada bien. Pero vamos si hay una caída considerable pienso aprovecharla para comprar algo más.


----------



## no_me_consta (23 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Toca elegir. Suerte.



Hoy he apretado gatillo y he cogido el bufalo del 21, 1657 la broma. Tambien la libertad, es la primera vez que pido en esta pagina, espero no haya imprevistos.


----------



## pentax821 (23 Nov 2021)

Si tenéis reserva de lince en Degussa ya podéis actualizar la bandeja de entrada de vuestro correo.


----------



## Daviot (23 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Hoy he apretado gatillo y he cogido el bufalo del 21, 1657 la broma. Tambien la libertad, es la primera vez que pido en esta pagina, espero no haya imprevistos.



No esta mal, pero en vez de las 2 oz Libertad proof del 2018 hubiese cogido las del 2019 por 10 euros más ya que su tirada es bastante menor. En el cuadro se pueden ver las tiradas marcadas por flechas.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo algo tengo de 1 oz de las Queen´s Beasts y alguna de 1/10 de oz.
> 
> Técnicamente ha conseguido romper la directriz bajista de largo plazo aunque esa figura de hombro-cabeza-hombro no pinta nada bien. Pero vamos si hay una caída considerable pienso aprovecharla para comprar algo más.



chico inteligente tu te forraras


----------



## Daviot (24 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> chico inteligente tu te forraras



Tu crees ? Alguna información al respecto que pudiera ser interesante ?


----------



## Arthur69 (24 Nov 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Hola!
> Puedes compartir de qué distribuidor se trata? Yo reservé con Degussa y hace como una semana me dijeron que sería para primeros de diciembre.
> 
> Tampoco he recibido ese correo que has recibido tu así que asumo que será otro distribuidor…
> ...



Acaba de fijarse el precio de salida de la Onza Bullion del Lince Ibérico:


----------



## skifi (24 Nov 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Si tenéis reserva de lince en Degussa ya podéis actualizar la bandeja de entrada de vuestro correo.



¿A cuanto sale en Degussa?


----------



## Zoeric (24 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No esta mal, pero en vez de las 2 oz Libertad proof del 2018 hubiese cogido las del 2019 por 10 euros más ya que su tirada es bastante menor. En el cuadro se pueden ver las tiradas marcadas por flechas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 847755



De qué página es este cuadro?


----------



## Zoeric (24 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tengo algo de oro y monedas de plata pero ninguna moneda de oro, quEria coger este bufalo que está en 1700 en la página de Belgica junto con alguna cosa mas, no me acabo de decidir. Como veis esta moneda los que entendéis?



La moneda más guapa que hay.
El otro día cuando leí a un compañero que iba a comprar su primera onza y que tenía dudas entre un Buffalo, pero que al final iba a coger el lince, se me cayó una lagrimita.


----------



## Daviot (24 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> De qué página es este cuadro?











Libertad (coin) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jgomealm (24 Nov 2021)

skifi dijo:


> ¿A cuanto sale en Degussa?



Para los que tengan la reserva:









Moneda de oro 1oz Lince Ibérico


Serie limitada (12.000) de la primera bullion de oro de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre - Real Casa de la Moneda




shop.degussa-mp.es





A lo que hay que sumarle 15 euros en caso de envío.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Nov 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Para los que tengan la reserva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sashimi (25 Nov 2021)

No sé qué hacer. La tenía reservada en degussa pero es que al final me parece un bluf.


----------



## skifi (25 Nov 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> No sé qué hacer. La tenía reservada en degussa pero es que al final me parece un bluf.



Si es por invertir en oro, las hay mas baratas. Si es por revalorizar, depende de que se haga o no coleccionable…  Mira el Panda lo fea que era al inicio y…




_“…The first Silver Panda coins—issued 10_yuan_Panda_bullion in 1983, 1984, and 1985—were proof quality, with a precious metal content of 27 grams of 0.900 fine silver and a diameter of 38.6 mm. Mintages were only 10,000 for each year…”_


----------



## Cipotecon (25 Nov 2021)

Cual es el mínimo de gasto para envío gratis con código en goldsilver.be? Y en europeanmint? Hay código para esa? 
cada vez que compráis ahí os hacéis una cuenta para volver a usar el código? 
@Daviot creo que al final las voy a enviar a españa porque me voy a ahorrar un buen pico


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Nov 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Cual es el mínimo de gasto para envío gratis con código en goldsilver.be? Y en europeanmint? Hay código para esa?
> cada vez que compráis ahí os hacéis una cuenta para volver a usar el código?
> @Daviot creo que al final las voy a enviar a españa porque me voy a ahorrar un buen pico



Goldsilver tiene código de envio gratis? Que yo sepa no, europeanmint mint tampoco. Coininvest si. No hace falta registrarse, con poner cada vez un correo diferente es suficiente.


----------



## kooraff (25 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Hoy he apretado gatillo y he cogido el bufalo del 21, 1657 la broma. Tambien la libertad, es la primera vez que pido en esta pagina, espero no haya imprevistos.



Que pagina compratse??


----------



## Coruña1983 (25 Nov 2021)

El lince en Degussa: 

15€ de envío + 1.757,94€ = 1.772,94€

Gracias al compañero que posteó el enlace. A mi, a pesar de tenerla reservada, no me llegó ningún mail ni ninguna llamada.

Ahora.. al hacer la transferencia tan tarde no les llegará hasta el lunes :-/ y el envío.. pues a saber.

Que ganas tenía! Mi primera moneda!


​


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (25 Nov 2021)

Qué aporta una moneda nueva con premium a una moneda que puedas comprar a spot? 
Para mí ni tienen un claro valor numismático (de la mayoría se hacen tiradas enormes y cada vez hay menos coleccionistas) y la única ventaja que aportan es que algunas son bonitas.
Lo pregunto por si se me escapa algo.


----------



## Arthur69 (25 Nov 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Qué aporta una moneda nueva con premium a una moneda que puedas comprar a spot?
> Para mí ni tienen un claro valor numismático (de la mayoría se hacen tiradas enormes y cada vez hay menos coleccionistas) y la única ventaja que aportan es que algunas son bonitas.
> Lo pregunto por si se me escapa algo.



En mi caso, y referido al Lince, el hecho de ser la primera Bullion española, con la que se da inicio a una colección que irá sumando una nueva pieza cada año y, al menos en su inicio, con tirada tan limitada, pues me ha despertado deseo, pasión, ilusión.
¿Tendrá alguna relación con la virginidad que en cierto modo se nos entrega?.
No sé, pero, desde luego, sólo soy coleccionista, no inversor, ni mucho menos especulador.
Las disfruto, sí.
A ratos, incluso, las codicio.
Llámame Gilito.
(Qué más quisiera yo).


----------



## Arthur69 (25 Nov 2021)

O sea, que le damos distinto enfoque a las monedillas.
Podría comprar esas de las bestias de la corona británica, o las inspiradas en obras de arte que me gusten como las de Gustav Klimt, o las conmemorativas del Principito, pero nunca me atraería lo más mínimo esas tipo Pato Donald, Star Trek o los Rollings.
Maneras de vivir.


----------



## Coruña1983 (25 Nov 2021)

A mi el búfalo me gusta, me gusta mucho. Pero al final es una moneda con la que yo no me identifico. Me gusta que no tenga un rey, que se hable de libertad, el diseño es estético… pero no me identifico con el. Elementos americanos.

El lince es nuestra moneda, la del imperio (columnario), nuestro lema (que mola)… mención al rey (no su cara), que es el primero que yo veo coronar y que podría durar poco jajaja. Y luego un animalito típico de Hispania (la tierra de conejos), la piel de toro…

Podía ser más bonita? Si. Es fea? No me lo parece.

Ya estoy deseando ver el diseño de 2022 jajajajaja


----------



## no_me_consta (25 Nov 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> Que pagina compratse??



goldsilver. Me llega mañana el pedido, en teoria.


----------



## no_me_consta (29 Nov 2021)

Ya han llegado, todas muy bonitas. Creo que la libertad es la mas bonita que tengo hasta el momento, el bufalo al ser la primera moneda amarilla que tengo me ha dejado un poco frio, será por la pasta que cuesta...


----------



## Muttley (29 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Ya han llegado, todas muy bonitas. Creo que la libertad es la mas bonita que tengo hasta el momento, el bufalo al ser la primera moneda amarilla que tengo me ha dejado un poco frio, será por la pasta que cuesta...
> Ver archivo adjunto 853751
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> ...



….pues si te ha dejado el búfalo frío, que en teoría es junto a la Libertad, la más bonita “bullion”...mejor no compres una maple o filarmónica de oro .
La otra opción es que seas un sibarita sin saberlo, y solo aprecies oro proof o monedas de colección con premium potentes (la misma buffalo en proof, Libertad proof…) y ahi….no hay mucho más que hacer que preparar la cartera.


----------



## PLACOINS (29 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Ya han llegado, todas muy bonitas. Creo que la libertad es la mas bonita que tengo hasta el momento, el bufalo al ser la primera moneda amarilla que tengo me ha dejado un poco frio, será por la pasta que cuesta...
> Ver archivo adjunto 853751
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> ...



Que bonitas todas , cada pieza tiene su deleite . La Libertad de 2 oz. una pasada... Muy buena compra . Un saludo


----------



## no_me_consta (29 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> ….pues si te ha dejado el búfalo frío, que en teoría es junto a la Libertad, la más bonita “bullion”...mejor no compres una maple o filarmónica de oro .
> La otra opción es que seas un sibarita sin saberlo, y solo aprecies oro proof o monedas de colección con premium potentes (la misma buffalo en proof, Libertad proof…) y ahi….no hay mucho más que hacer que preparar la cartera.



La he estado mirando más detenidamente y ya me gusta más jaja…,me parece una moneda más de curso legal aunque sea de oro, en mano por peso y tacto me recuerda a la moneda de 25pesetas, igual menos llamativa que otras de plata pero muy chula. Estoy contento con la compra.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## morel (29 Nov 2021)

Pues en forocoches se está hablando mucho de la Lince española. Lo curioso es que salvo en foros, no he visto todavía ningún anuncio en prensa generalista sobre ella. 

Sí ya hay expectación antes de que salga y eso que todavía solo se habla de ella en el mundillo numismático... las 12000 primeras se van acabar muy pronto.


----------



## Daviot (29 Nov 2021)

morel dijo:


> Pues en forocoches se está hablando mucho de la Lince española. Lo curioso es que salvo en foros, no he visto todavía ningún anuncio en prensa generalista sobre ella.
> 
> Sí ya hay expectación antes de que salga y eso que todavía solo se habla de ella en el mundillo numismático... las 12000 primeras se van acabar muy pronto.



El mundo de las monedas de inversión o bullion siempre ha estado un tanto oculto. Pienso que porque mucha gente se cree que eso de las monedas de oro y plata son sólo de naturaleza numismática.

Recuerdo cuando empecé en esto, no hará más de 3 años, y comencé a buscar en internet información y al principio no parecía que hubiese gran cosa. Pero después indagando más y más se empezó abrir un mundo con muchas variedades de monedas.

Antes de esto yo pensaba que sólo existían los Krugerrands porque los sacaron una vez en una peli........jajaja.


----------



## FranMen (29 Nov 2021)

morel dijo:


> Pues en forocoches se está hablando mucho de la Lince española. Lo curioso es que salvo en foros, no he visto todavía ningún anuncio en prensa generalista sobre ella.
> 
> Sí ya hay expectación antes de que salga y eso que todavía solo se habla de ella en el mundillo numismático... las 12000 primeras se van acabar muy pronto.



Lee usted poco


----------



## Zoeric (29 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Ya han llegado, todas muy bonitas. Creo que la libertad es la mas bonita que tengo hasta el momento, el bufalo al ser la primera moneda amarilla que tengo me ha dejado un poco frio, será por la pasta que cuesta...
> Ver archivo adjunto 853751
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> ...



Muy chulas, a disfrutarlas.
La cápsula de la del rey león no será unas de Amazon.
Ojo chicos con las de Amazon que yo pillé unas y me mancharon la plata. Estoy casi seguro que fueron las cápsulas, vamos más que las cápsulas los aritos que traen para que no bailen.
No merece la pena pillarlas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (30 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Muy chulas, a disfrutarlas.
> La cápsula de la del rey león no será unas de Amazon.
> Ojo chicos con las de Amazon que yo pillé unas y me mancharon la plata. Estoy casi seguro que fueron las cápsulas, vamos más que las cápsulas los aritos que traen para que no bailen.
> No merece la pena pillarlas.



Yo ya avise que tuvierais cuidado con las cápsulas de Amazon que suelen ser plásticos chinos malos y dañan las monedas, mejor en una tienda especializada aunque cuesten mas…


----------



## Daviot (30 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> La he estado mirando más detenidamente y ya me gusta más jaja…,me parece una moneda más de curso legal aunque sea de oro, en mano por peso y tacto me recuerda a la moneda de 25pesetas, igual menos llamativa que otras de plata pero muy chula. Estoy contento con la compra.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Los American Buffalo son una pasada. Más adelante ya te irás haciendo con otras buenas monedas que todo buen `stacker´ debe tener como la moneda de 50 pesos centenario de Méjico con sus 37 mm de diámetro, la de 20 pesos con el calendario azteca también de Méjico y alguna Libertad Reverse Proof tampoco puede faltar bien sea de plata o de oro.


----------



## Zoeric (30 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo ya avise que tuvierais cuidado con las cápsulas de Amazon que suelen ser plásticos chinos malos y dañan las monedas, mejor en una tienda especializada aunque cuesten mas…



Para plata desde luego, las pillé para unas de dos euros que tengo, que no son tan delicadas claro,.pero me sobraron tres y metí alguna suelta y bastante manchadas en poco tiempo..
Un canguro, un búho ateniense y una Filarmónica


----------



## sdPrincBurb (30 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Para plata desde luego, las pillé para unas de dos euros que tengo, que no son tan delicadas claro,.pero me sobraron tres y metí alguna suelta y bastante manchadas en poco tiempo..
> Un canguro, un búho ateniense y una Filarmónica



Ya, ademas de que esas monedas que dices ya de por si son susceptibles a que les salgan milk spots, la plata es muy delicada. Lo mismo pasaba con algunos sobrecitos de plástico.


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Muy chulas, a disfrutarlas.
> La cápsula de la del rey león no será unas de Amazon.
> Ojo chicos con las de Amazon que yo pillé unas y me mancharon la plata. Estoy casi seguro que fueron las cápsulas, vamos más que las cápsulas los aritos que traen para que no bailen.
> No merece la pena pillarlas.



Pues no lo sé porque tengo un popurrí de cápsulas importante. Me podéis decir marcas buenas de cápsulas? Leuchtturm es buena?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zoeric (30 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Pues no lo sé porque tengo un popurrí de cápsulas importante. Me podéis decir marcas buenas de cápsulas? Leuchtturm es buena?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Hombre, las Leuchtturm se les supone muy buenas, yo uso las quadrum.
Las Lindner también.
En principio cualquier cápsula que vendan en tienda especializada debería ser buena.


----------



## Daviot (30 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Pues no lo sé porque tengo un popurrí de cápsulas importante. Me podéis decir marcas buenas de cápsulas? Leuchtturm es buena?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si quieres de lo bueno lo mejor yo te recomendaría sí las Leuchtturm pero el modelo Ultra. Son cápsulas sin bordes con muy buena transparencia y calidad. Una caja de 10 cápsulas sale por 3,60 euros sea de la medida que sea. Las cápsulas van muy bien protegidas por film plástico dentro de la caja para que estén impolutas sin un rasguño.







Las medidas digamos más socorridas para onzas de plata suelen ser las de 39 mm y también las de 41 mm.

Yo donde más baratas las he encontrado es en esta página de la que pongo el enlace directo a las cápsulas Ultra. El envío son 5,80 euros por lo que hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de hacer un pedido para que nos resulte rentable.





__





Capsulas para monedas. Cápsulas redondas ULTRA - LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.


Leuchtturm. Capsulas para monedas. Cápsulas redondas ULTRA - Luz de Faro es distribuidor de material y accesorios para numismática y filatélia de productos Leuchtturm (Faro) en España y Portugal. Material numismatico, accesorios numismaticos, material filatelico, para el coleccionismo de...



www.luzdefaro.es


----------



## Zoeric (30 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya, ademas de que esas monedas que dices ya de por si son susceptibles a que les salgan milk spots, la plata es muy delicada. Lo mismo pasaba con algunos sobrecitos de plástico.



Sí, por eso he dicho las que eran...el canguro la que más, claro. Pero esas cápsulas en concreto, un truño


----------



## azathot (30 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Ya han llegado, todas muy bonitas. Creo que la libertad es la mas bonita que tengo hasta el momento, el bufalo al ser la primera moneda amarilla que tengo me ha dejado un poco frio, será por la pasta que cuesta...
> Ver archivo adjunto 853751
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> Ver archivo adjunto 853752
> ...



muy bonitas te felicito ... gran compra


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si quieres de lo bueno lo mejor yo te recomendaría sí las Leuchtturm pero el modelo Ultra. Son cápsulas sin bordes con muy buena transparencia y calidad. Una caja de 10 cápsulas sale por 3,60 euros sea de la medida que sea. Las cápsulas van muy bien protegidas por film plástico dentro de la caja para que estén impolutas sin un rasguño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedido hecho, 2,95 cada caja. Gracias


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (30 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Goldsilver tiene código de envio gratis? Que yo sepa no, europeanmint mint tampoco. Coininvest si. No hace falta registrarse, con poner cada vez un correo diferente es suficiente.



Cambiar el correo pero siguiemdo utilizando la misma cuenta?


----------



## Daviot (30 Nov 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Pedido hecho, 2,95 cada caja. Gracias
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ah sí ? Algún descuento ?


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ah sí ? Algún descuento ?



No son las ultra


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Pillate el Bufalo, no te arrepentiras. Para mi la moneda mas bonita que hay. Mas que el aguila, la cual en mano pierde mucho. Si acaso esta al nivel de la libertad de Mexico y aun asi me gusta mas el bufalo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 845381





no_me_consta dijo:


> Tengo algo de oro y monedas de plata pero ninguna moneda de oro, quEria coger este bufalo que está en 1700 en la página de Belgica junto con alguna cosa mas, no me acabo de decidir. Como veis esta moneda los que entendéis?



Hola, 

Creo recordar haber visto hace tiempo un vídeo en Youtube, en el que un vendedor decía que las Buffalos de oro, no eran monedas sino medallas.

Lo decía con bastante desprecio, en plan "yo no vendo eso, sólo vendo monedas". Sin embargo, no paro de leer comentarios positivos sobre lo bonita que es.

La verdad es que eso me tiene bastante confundido acerca de esta pieza. Igual hay alguien por aquí que sepa mas que yo y arroje luz sobre el tema


----------



## Daviot (30 Nov 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo recordar haber visto hace tiempo un vídeo en Youtube, en el que un vendedor decía que las Buffalos de oro, no eran monedas sino medallas.
> 
> ...



Pues aquel youtuber estaba equivocado ya que el American Buffalo tiene un valor facial de 50 $.


----------



## Orooo (30 Nov 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo recordar haber visto hace tiempo un vídeo en Youtube, en el que un vendedor decía que las Buffalos de oro, no eran monedas sino medallas.
> 
> ...



Para nada.
Tiene valor facial.


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Para nada.
> Tiene valor facial.



... a ver si voy a estar confundido con otra moneda, se que era una de estas conocidas


----------



## FranMen (30 Nov 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ... a ver si voy a estar confundido con otra moneda, se que era una de estas conocidas



Yo también lo leí


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Nov 2021)

va fuerte el pollo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (30 Nov 2021)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ... a ver si voy a estar confundido con otra moneda, se que era una de estas conocidas



La libertad de Mexico no tiene valor facial


----------



## Zoeric (30 Nov 2021)

La libertad es una moneda curiosa, no lo lleva impreso pero si tiene facial.
Su facial sino estoy equivocado es el precio al que cotice la onza de plata ese día.


----------



## Zoeric (30 Nov 2021)

Tampoco es un valor facial en sí, pero es una moneda de curso legal. Seguro que más fácil pagar con ella que aquí con una de 12 o similar


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Tampoco es un valor facial en sí, pero es una moneda de curso legal. Seguro que más fácil pagar con ella que aquí con una de 12 o similar



Igual se referían a eso, si.
Hasta donde yo entiendo, la "moneda oficial" en USA, es la Eagle. Luego sacaron el buffalo para poder ofrecer oro 999. 

No han querido ofrecer la Eagle en oro puro, porque en ciertos sectores de universos paralelos (léase arte, joyas, lujos varios), se utilizan como moneda de cambio para realizar transacciones. La gente compra y vende cosas utilizando los Eagles de oro, y si fuesen de oro puro, se dañarían fácilmente.

Esta claro que es una forma perfecta de pago de ricos para ricos. 

Es decir, algo así... "Yo tengo un cuadro que se revaloriza todos los años, y te lo vendo, pero no acepto tus billetes porque pierden valor con el tiempo, a mi dame oro que también puedo guardarlo en mi caja fuerte durante generaciones", "además, si me das oro, me quitas el problema de tener la necesidad de invertirlo a la mayor brevedad posible porque ya está invertido, y hacienda no se ha enterado"


----------



## FranMen (1 Dic 2021)

Creo que la confusión del buffalo es que la de plata sí es round y algunos lo aplicamos automáticamente a la de oro


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Dic 2021)

Habeis visto los remates de la subasta de el andorrano? Tenia intencion de atacar alguna pero la plata se ha ido a precios anormales.

Sabeis a que puede ser debido? precios incluso mayores que en ebay...


----------



## dmb001 (1 Dic 2021)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Habeis visto los remates de la subasta de el andorrano? Tenia intencion de atacar alguna pero la plata se ha ido a precios anormales.
> 
> Sabeis a que puede ser debido? precios incluso mayores que en ebay...



Las subastas tienen eso. A menos que quieras algo específico para colección que no lo venden en todos lados, acabas pagando incluso más. A mi me suele pasar en las pocas donde participo, pero porque no estoy al día de tarifas ni existencias en tiendas, pero estoy poniendo remedio y no ser tan impulsivo


----------



## morel (1 Dic 2021)

El lince español ya está oficialmente a la venta. A ver quien es el primero en publicar una foto en este foro.


----------



## Muttley (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Zoeric (1 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Creo que la confusión del buffalo es que la de plata sí es round y algunos lo aplicamos automáticamente a la de oro
> Ver archivo adjunto 856102



Ojo que el round lo sacaron después.
La guapa sí tiene facial, un dólar.


----------



## FranMen (1 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



Muttley, estás bien? Te han usurpado la cuenta?


----------



## Zoeric (1 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



No podía ser otro el primero, grande "D"
Pff entiendo que lo has hecho por tamaño, pero le has hecho un flaco favor al lince poniendo al lado los 50 pesos.
Y la libertad proof es una pvta maravilla.
Del lince no digo na..bueno, que espero que se revalorice mucho por ser el primero de algo, por todos los que la vais a pillar. Y espero que ese algo, vaya mejorando y podamos comprar monedas españolas bonitas a precios competitivos, que todos por aquí estamos deseándolo seguro.
Dicho lo cual, a mí no me gusta...ese canto liso...pff


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2021)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Habeis visto los remates de la subasta de el andorrano? Tenia intencion de atacar alguna pero la plata se ha ido a precios anormales.
> 
> Sabeis a que puede ser debido? precios incluso mayores que en ebay...



La ví un poco por encima cuando me mandaron el email y en plata, por lo menos, no ví nada interesante.


----------



## Zoeric (1 Dic 2021)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Habeis visto los remates de la subasta de el andorrano? Tenia intencion de atacar alguna pero la plata se ha ido a precios anormales.
> 
> Sabeis a que puede ser debido? precios incluso mayores que en ebay...



Yo creía que terminaba hoy y cuando he ido a mirar estaba terminada. 
Algún Panda he visto que no estaba muy subido no?
Eso es para pillar algo concreto que te falte y tengas suerte...algo que se te pasará y lo veas..yo que sé..
Lo de las subastas de todas maneras es acojonante, no sé si es que la gente se calienta o qué, pero en el mismo eBay muchas veces voy a pujas de otra cosa que colecciono y al final termina cerrando más alto que el mismo artículo que puedes comprar sin pujar.
Será que no nos gusta sentir que hemos perdido.


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> No podía ser otro el primero, grande "D"
> Pff entiendo que lo has hecho por tamaño, pero le has hecho un flaco favor al lince poniendo al lado los 50 pesos.
> Y la libertad proof es una pvta maravilla.
> Del lince no digo na..bueno, que espero que se revalorice mucho por ser el primero de algo, por todos los que la vais a pillar. Y espero que ese algo, vaya mejorando y podamos comprar monedas españolas bonitas a precios competitivos, que todos por aquí estamos deseándolo seguro.
> Dicho lo cual, a mí no me gusta...ese canto liso...pff



Ese canto del Lince, ya que lo dejan liso que aprovechen a escribir algo ahí que le dé algo más de interés y así la aprovechan como una medida antifalsificación.


----------



## Beto (1 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si quieres de lo bueno lo mejor yo te recomendaría sí las Leuchtturm pero el modelo Ultra. Son cápsulas sin bordes con muy buena transparencia y calidad. Una caja de 10 cápsulas sale por 3,60 euros sea de la medida que sea. Las cápsulas van muy bien protegidas por film plástico dentro de la caja para que estén impolutas sin un rasguño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas gasto yo ahora aunque las cuadradas me tientan


----------



## Muttley (1 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Muttley, estás bien? Te han usurpado la cuenta?



Na un poco de ronquera y un tono más sobrio en las descripciones
Y además se me han acabado los guantes negros


----------



## sashimi (1 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ese canto del Lince, ya que lo dejan liso que aprovechen a escribir algo ahí que le dé algo más de interés y así la aprovechan como una medida antifalsificación.



Si, verdad? Es que parece una moneda hecha en plan por amateurs


----------



## Orooo (1 Dic 2021)

A mi lo que me mata es lo del euro y medio. Paquismo puro.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (2 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien conoce alguna tienda fisica de oro de inversion en Granada? Hace unos años compré un par de lingotes en la tienda que hay al lado del corte ingles y me los pusieron a precio turista y en Motril este año igual, 10 gramos a 600 pavos, asi, redondeando y tal...


----------



## Daviot (2 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce alguna tienda fisica de oro de inversion en Granada? Hace unos años compré un par de lingotes en la tienda que hay al lado del corte ingles y me los pusieron a precio turista y en Motril este año igual, 10 gramos a 600 pavos, asi, redondeando y tal...



No se puede estar en misa y repicando las campanas.

Normalmente donde mejor precio se puede conseguir es en tiendas online. Sí queremos el mejor precio y comprar en tienda física eso va ser más difícil y encima a la puerta de casa.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (2 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No se puede estar en misa y repicando las campanas.
> 
> Normalmente donde mejor precio se puede conseguir es en tiendas online. Sí queremos el mejor precio y comprar en tienda física eso va ser más difícil y encima a la puerta de casa.



Hasta ahí llegamos, buen hombre.

En Málaga si tengo una localizada con precios normales y en Sevilla hay tres, pero curiosamente en Granada no encuentro ninguna. La ultima compra la hice online y estoy muy contento, pero supongo que sabes para que se va a una tienda física, no?


----------



## Daviot (3 Dic 2021)

Joder ........ esto es una locura, el precio spot por los suelos y no hacen más que sacar onzas de plata a precios exagerados.

La última del Grogu Baby Yoda a más de 40 euros siendo una moneda de 25.000 unidades de tirada.


----------



## azathot (3 Dic 2021)

menos 


Daviot dijo:


> Joder ........ esto es una locura, el precio spot por los suelos y no hacen más que sacar onzas de plata a precios exagerados.
> 
> La última del Grogu Baby Yoda a más de 40 euros siendo una moneda de 25.000 unidades de tirada.



menos mal que no empecé estas colecciones de star wars por que seria mi ruina las sacan como rosquillas


----------



## jgomealm (3 Dic 2021)

Ya la tengo en mi poder.


----------



## Gusman (3 Dic 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Si, verdad? Es que parece una moneda hecha en plan por amateurs



Las dd aliexpress vienen lisas. Valen 1 euro


----------



## Daviot (3 Dic 2021)

azathot dijo:


> menos
> 
> menos mal que no empecé estas colecciones de star wars por que seria mi ruina las sacan como rosquillas



Sí, esa es otra, pillan la linde con la serie Mandalorian y te sacan tropecientas series distintas aparte del lingote Beskar.

Pero vamos esta serie había empezado bien con la primera moneda a un precio más o menos asequible.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder ........ esto es una locura, el precio spot por los suelos y no hacen más que sacar onzas de plata a precios exagerados.
> 
> La última del Grogu Baby Yoda a más de 40 euros siendo una moneda de 25.000 unidades de tirada.



Y seguro que compradores no faltan….


----------



## cdametalero (3 Dic 2021)

Yo no la he comprado ni la pienso comprar a esos precios. Y eso que la ví a 31 euros, pero duró 5 minutos en stock...


----------



## morel (3 Dic 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Ya la tengo en mi poder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 858483
> Ver archivo adjunto 858484



Muy bonita, más que las fotos que se habían visto. Tienes una joya de verdad.


----------



## Beto (4 Dic 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algunos, muy listos ellos... están haciendo el negocio antes de tiempo, vendiendo onzas al doble o triple de su actual precio.
> 
> La culpa, de los incautos que las compran.
> 
> ...



Esa es mi lucha mental que tengo cada vez que compro. Pienso casi lo mismo, pero es que hay monedas que me encantan (como las bounty). A mi me ayudan que las pongan caras porque entonces ya paso. Pero hay otras que me cuesta negarme, me sale el coleccionista de cromos de dentro


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Dic 2021)

jgomealm dijo:


> Ya la tengo en mi poder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 858483
> Ver archivo adjunto 858484



Es bonita, si.
El acabado es brillo?. No las he visto en persona aún


----------



## Razkin (6 Dic 2021)

Una and the lion 2022. Las veo más guapas que el diseño 2021


----------



## sashimi (6 Dic 2021)

Que me decis de estas beauties de la serie the great engravers?


----------



## Daviot (6 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Una and the lion 2022. Las veo más guapas que el diseño 2021
> Ver archivo adjunto 861100



Sí, el diseño muy bueno. Veremos a que precio salen porque no las veo por ningún lado.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Una and the lion 2022. Las veo más guapas que el diseño 2021
> Ver archivo adjunto 861100



Se me olvidó subirla aquí, la verdad es que es un pasote a la altura de la primera de la serie o mejor.


----------



## Daviot (6 Dic 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Que me decis de estas beauties de la serie the great engravers?



Pues esas va ser que no. Muy limitadas y premiums por las nubes. En la Royal Mint piden 360 euros por la de 2 onzas de plata y en alguna página europea no sé si pedían 900 euros o por ahí.

Vamos que se las pueden quedar todas.


----------



## sashimi (7 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues esas va ser que no. Muy limitadas y premiums por las nubes. En la Royal Mint piden 360 euros por la de 2 onzas de plata y en alguna página europea no sé si pedían 900 euros o por ahí.
> 
> Vamos que se las pueden quedar todas.



Pues esta serie lo ha petado. Las dos anteriores se venden por auténticas locuras.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Dic 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues esta serie lo ha petado. Las dos anteriores se venden por auténticas locuras.



Creo que tienes razón y tiene potencial


----------



## Daviot (7 Dic 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues esta serie lo ha petado. Las dos anteriores se venden por auténticas locuras.



Si la puedes conseguir allí en UK igual pudiera ser interesante pero en las tiendas europeas ya estaban pidiendo toda o gran parte de la revalorización que pudiera tener que eran esos 900 euros por la de 2 oz de plata.

De todas formas en la página de la Royal Mint ya están agotadas. Sin embargo también dicen que esta es la primera moneda y que habrá otra más dedicada a la corona gótica.

También suelen sacar la misma moneda exacta sólo que hecha por la East India Company y bajo emisión de Santa Elena. Si acaso cambia un poco el retrato que lleva de la reina.


----------



## andres_81 (7 Dic 2021)

Para los nostálgicos. Tirada de 2.000 piezas y acabado proof. Atención especial al estuche.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2021)

900 pavos una oz. Plata ni q llevara el careto de Goofy vistiendo la zamarra de España...


----------



## sashimi (7 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 900 pavos una oz. Plata ni q llevara el careto de Goofy vistiendo la zamarra de España...



Mejor no busques entonces por lo que se venden las de oro


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2021)

Es mi dinero y me lo gasto como me sale los guevosh..


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Dic 2021)

Una fotito de mi última compra. ¿No echáis de menos una “Hispania”?


photo hosting site free


----------



## Daviot (7 Dic 2021)

andres_81 dijo:


> Para los nostálgicos. Tirada de 2.000 piezas y acabado proof. Atención especial al estuche.
> Ver archivo adjunto 862302
> Ver archivo adjunto 862303
> Ver archivo adjunto 862304
> Ver archivo adjunto 862305



El problema es que sacan cualquier cosa como churros. Aparte de que ya hay 4 colecciones en marcha sobre Street Fighter sacan esta suelta. 

Lo único que es algo original es la caja a modo de máquina arcade. El diseño creo que no está bien terminado porque la parte de arriba queda sin pintar, en metal visto y da la sensación como que se ha arrancado la pintura. 

Y luego Ken y Ryu no están bien alineados uno frente a otro lo que le quita sentido a que le lance una bola de fuego de esas.


----------



## Daviot (7 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una fotito de mi última compra. ¿No echáis de menos una “Hispania”?
> 
> 
> photo hosting site free



De esas que pones me quedo con la de la diosa Europa y la Germania.


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> De esas que pones me quedo con la de la diosa Europa y la Germania.



A mi tambien me encantan esas dos, pero la una and the lion me valio una pasta (creo que es la que mas cara me ha salido) y la del arcangel michael me encanta, la tengo por el escritorio siempre, las demas todas escondidas


----------



## azathot (8 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una fotito de mi última compra. ¿No echáis de menos una “Hispania”?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Están todas muy chulas, pero la de una and the lion sin duda, no se por que, me encanta. buena compra.


----------



## Daviot (8 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Resumen ejecutivo de lo que cuenta @AU10KAG1K
> 
> Los belgas desde noviembre de 2020 han sacado libertades a chorro.
> Abriendo y cerrando el grifo.
> ...



Joder @Muttley que buen post, me estaba partiendo de risa tratando de imaginarme la escena en la que nuestro buen amigo @AU10KAG1K le tiró la compra a la cajera y salió corriendo como alma lleva el diablo.

Y como comentas que en noviembre del 2020 ya estaban sacando las Libertades del 2021 me pregunto si a estas alturas alguien sabe algo de las Libertades del 2022. A las fechas que estamos ya debería saberse algo pero no veo ninguna información al respecto.


----------



## Muttley (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## Mephistos (9 Dic 2021)

Chavales, este noviembre pasado me compré una Britannia de plata, y aparece con el año 2022. Es esto común? Me siento McFly en el Delorean. Sería un puntazo que se muriera la reina en 2021 y tener yo ahí la moneda de 2022.


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

Mephistos dijo:


> Chavales, este noviembre pasado me compré una Britannia de plata, y aparece con el año 2022. Es esto común? Me siento McFly en el Delorean. Sería un puntazo que se muriera la reina en 2021 y tener yo ahí la moneda de 2022.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 864317




Jeje.......en ese caso tendríamos la Type 1 con la Biega que es la que tienes y luego sacarían la Type 2 con el orejas.


----------



## bobolisto (9 Dic 2021)

¿por qué la diferencia de P.V.P. en los siguientes lingotes, siendo el peso y pureza similares?
por ejemplo,

*Lingote de Oro C Hafner de 20g 0.999*
*Lingote de Oro SEMPSA de 20g 0.999
Lingote de Oro Argor-Heraeus Classic de 20g 0.999*
*Lingote de Oro PAMP Fortune de 20g 0.999*


----------



## azathot (9 Dic 2021)

Hola ¿Qué tal? ¿alguien ha comprado en esta pagina? Numismática Barcelona Tienda Online - Monedas Oro y Plata
Resulta que están las capsulas quadrum intercept a 7,50€, buen precio si tenemos en cuenta que los gastos de envió son gratuitos.
Pero cuando entras al carrito pone esto:


1 artículo 7,50 €
Transporte Gratis

Total (impuestos excl.)7,50 €


Lo de impuestos excl. me suena a impuestos excluidos, no se.
No quiero rellenar todos los datos para nada ¿alguien ha pedido alguna vez? ¿saben como va?


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Hola ¿Qué tal? ¿alguien ha comprado en esta pagina? Numismática Barcelona Tienda Online - Monedas Oro y Plata
> Resulta que están las capsulas quadrum intercept a 7,50€, buen precio si tenemos en cuenta que los gastos de envió son gratuitos.
> Pero cuando entras al carrito pone esto:
> 
> ...




Nada, he visto la página y lo que cobran son esos 7,50 euros más 7 euros de gastos de envío. Total 14,50. O sea que eso del envío gratis no es verdad o será cumpliendo alguna condición.

Estas mismas cápsulas Quadrum Intercept las tienes a 5,35 euros más 5,85 euros de envío en luzdefaro.es que saldrían en total a 11,20 euros.


----------



## no_me_consta (10 Dic 2021)

Tenéis código de envío gratis diciembre coininvest?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Dic 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tenéis código de envío gratis diciembre coininvest?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




De nada


----------



## midelburgo (10 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Jeje.......en ese caso tendríamos la Type 1 con la Biega que es la que tienes y luego sacarían la Type 2 con el orejas.



Y luego la type 3, porque el orejas no dura un año.

No me siento identificado con este jilo. Yo acumulo algo de plata por razones madmaxistas. Y no puedo entender que alguien trate de convencer en un futuro apocaliptico a un tio que ha crecido lechugas, que acepte a cambio una extraña moneda con un panda haciendo monerias en su capsula de plastico.
Lo suyo en España son duros de plata de 1870-1899 (1905), de ley 0.900. Ahora mismo estoy tirando a por las monedas de 1 y 2 pesetas, por aquello de tener fraccionario. Las de 1 pesetas las encuentro a 3 euros y las de 2 a 6, que esta bastante bien de spot para una ley de 0.835 y un peso aprox de 5 y 10 gramos.
El metodo de la inmersion funciona bien para detectar falsas. Aunque no los duros sevillanos, que son falsos pero hechos de plata.


----------



## durareli (10 Dic 2021)

Subasta especial monedas de oro en Cayon, antiguas extranjeras y españolas. Cierre el 22 de diciembre a las 6 pm.
Destaca una pieza rara de Flandes, y las cinco libras inglesas de 1886. También hay un conjunto completo de Krugerand en extraordinarias calidades






SUBASTA ELECTRONICA 79 especial oro cierre 22.12.21 a las 6 pm | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática


MONEDAS DE ORO antigua · lote 8001 / extranjeras I · lotes 8002-8027 / españolas · lotes 8028-8074 / extranjeras II · lotes 8075-8242 GOLD COINS ancient · lot 8001 / world I · lots 8002-8027 / spanish · lots 8028-8074 / world II · lots 8075-8242




live.cayon.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Dic 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Tenéis código de envío gratis diciembre coininvest?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Me consta


----------



## timi (11 Dic 2021)

zi:sin taurus 2021 , me gusta esta serie


----------



## Muttley (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## crufel (12 Dic 2021)

Compré varias y la verdad es que la cámara de mi móvil no le hace justicia.


----------



## Jimmyplor (12 Dic 2021)

¡Hola Foro Burbuja!

Como ya sabréis todos, Private Bullion es una comunidad en Telegram dedicada a la inversión en metales preciosos.

Dicha comunidad ha ido creciendo poco a poco y muchos de nuestros miembros nos pedían hacer un cambio para tener toda la información más organizada (noticias, compras, ventas, debates…).

Estuvimos estudiando durante meses las mejores herramientas del mercado y al final se decantó por Discord.

Por lo tanto, es un placer presentar la comunidad Private Bullion en la plataforma de Discord:

Enlace: Join the Private Bullion Discord Server!

Con este cambio, hemos podido mejorar una serie de servicios que en Telegram no podríamos cubrir:

Canal de Compra/Venta
Subastas automatizadas, sin trampa ni cartón.
Canales temáticos de YouTube para poder tener todos los vídeos centralizados.…
Noticias
Novedades metales
Y muchas otras cosas que se irán incorporando próximamente.
En el grupo contamos con grandes expertos en este mundo como pueden ser Daniel de Dragón oro plata, Jaime de Markitos, moneditis realdeaocho, blog numismático, soto monedas, Bugdi, Franky, Cesc y muchos más y nos apoyan en el proyecto al 100%.

Hemos realizado una serie de vídeos explicativos del funcionamiento de las diferentes secciones que podréis encontrar en Private Bullion.

Para finalizar, todas las inquietudes que teníamos durante todo este tiempo las solucionamos con Discord y con ello nos permite dotar de mayor seguridad a toda la comunidad.


Esperamos que os guste y nos sigáis en este nuevo proyecto.


¡Muchas gracias y buen futuro a todos!

Equipo Private Bullion


----------



## Muttley (12 Dic 2021)

Enlace interesante 

Premio a la Moneda del Año de 2022: estas son las 100 nominadas - ColeMone


----------



## Daviot (13 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Enlace interesante
> 
> Premio a la Moneda del Año de 2022: estas son las 100 nominadas - ColeMone



Interesante ver los nominados.

Compiten en la misma categoría de monedas de plata estas dos :


----------



## Razkin (13 Dic 2021)

je, je ........Y espera, que como sea en pista dura y rápida igual gana Federer


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (13 Dic 2021)

donde comprais para no pagar el iva?? ke sea fiable por favor


----------



## Daviot (13 Dic 2021)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> donde comprais para no pagar el iva?? ke sea fiable por favor



A día de hoy te tienes que ir fuera de la Unión Europea para no pagar IVA y que sea barato porque aunque hay países como Estonia donde no se paga el IVA de la plata, sale tan caro o más que en el resto de países europeos.

En cambio te vas a Turquía como @Muttley y allí si que no pagas IVA y sale barato. En cambio el oro como ya sabrás está exento de IVA en toda Europa.


----------



## no_me_consta (14 Dic 2021)

No se si meter la ultima compra del año esta semana, la parienta me empieza a mirar con cara rara cada vez q digo q tiene que llegar un paquetito de monedas. 

Se huele el follón 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A día de hoy te tienes que ir fuera de la Unión Europea para no pagar IVA y que sea barato porque aunque hay países como Estonia donde no se paga el IVA de la plata, sale tan caro o más que en el resto de países europeos.
> 
> En cambio te vas a Turquía como @Muttley y allí si que no pagas IVA y sale barato. En cambio el oro como ya sabrás está exento de IVA en toda Europa.



Se puede comprar tranquilamente a Turquía y que las envíen a españa sin costes añadidos?


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Dic 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> No se si meter la ultima compra del año esta semana, la parienta me empieza a mirar con cara rara cada vez q digo q tiene que llegar un paquetito de monedas.
> 
> Se huele el follón
> 
> ...



Jaja estoy igual. 
pero si, voy a comprar el último tubo de filarmónicas del año y una filarmónica de oro 1/25 para tenerla en todos los tamaños


----------



## Angelillo23 (14 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Se puede comprar tranquilamente a Turquía y que las envíen a españa sin costes añadidos?



Te hablo sin saber ojo, pero entiendo que al venir de fuera de la UE el paquetito pasa por aduanas, y en ese caso te lo retendrían hasta que pagues el iva + costes de tramitacion, como cualquier paquete que se cuele de unos topes.

Supongo que lo que podrías hacer es comprarlas alli, si estas de viaje, y traertelas fisicamente de turquia (sin pasarse de los limites que se establecen entre paises para poder entrar sin declarar, porque si no, la clavada la tienes igual)


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (14 Dic 2021)

porque hay una diferencia tan vrutal entre las monedas de plata de degussa y andorrano

fijaos silver britannia: 24





2022 United Kingdom 1 oz Silver Britannia


2022 United Kingdom 1 Ounce Silver Coin Britannia. These coins 31,1 of grams of pure Silver are minted with a face value of 2 Pounds by The Royal Mint.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com




silver britannia: 37








1 oz moneda de plata Britannia - Varios años de acuñación


Desde 2013 esta moneda se acuña con una pureza de 999/1000. La moneda de plata Britannia de 1 onza fue acuñada en años pares con el motivo




shop.degussa-mp.es





filarmoica 26





2021 Austria 1 oz Silver Philharmonic


2021 Austria Silver Coin Philharmonic 1 Ounce. These coins 31,1 of grams of pure Silver are minted with a face value of 1,50€ by Münze Österreich.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com




filarmonica 37








Moneda de plata Filarmónica 1 oz


La Filarmónica en plata pertenece a las monedas de inversión más jóvenes. Se lleva acuñando en la Casa de la Moneda austriaca únicamente desde el año 2008. A nivel mundial también es conocida bajo el nombre Silver Harmony. La prima de emisión de la Filarmónica es una de las más bajas dentro de...




shop.degussa-mp.es


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (14 Dic 2021)

y asi sucesivamente con todas las monedas de plata, esto a ke se debe


----------



## Daviot (14 Dic 2021)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> y asi sucesivamente con todas las monedas de plata, esto a ke se debe



Pues sí que parece que están caras en Degussa. 37 euros una Filarmónica parece bastante elevado pero allá ellos.

Normalmente en tiendas europeas online es donde más baratas están las onzas de plata.


----------



## Arthur69 (14 Dic 2021)

Hace 15 días las compré por aquí a otro metalero @Núm3r0 7 por 25 €.


----------



## azathot (14 Dic 2021)

que opináis de esta moneda? la he visto en andorrano..




y de esta?



esta solo la veo por ebay me llama la atención sobre todo la de acabado antiguo pero no me decido.


----------



## Daviot (14 Dic 2021)

Ambas monedas acuñadas por la Scottsdale Mint.

La segunda emitida como moneda de Gribraltar que quizás el día que la quieras vender tenga peor acogida.

Tiradas de la primera moneda 15.000 unidades en acabado BU y de 5.000 en acabado antiguo.

La segunda moneda tiene tirada de 50.000 en BU y de 5.000 en acabado antiguo.

A menos que estuvieran muy bien de precio prefiriria otra moneda con más respaldo o que perteneciera a alguna colección. Por ejemplo la Kokaburra de este año es una pasada.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (15 Dic 2021)

joder con deguassa imaginate si te descuidas el puto hachazo ke te meten, en monedas oro est'an mas ajustados pero andorreitor y otros siguen teniendo mejores precios, a los madrilenos que se quieran hacer un buen botin de varios miles de euros les puede compensar el ave a andorreitor en bcn o dracma en sevilla



Daviot dijo:


> Pues sí que parece que están caras en Degussa. 37 euros una Filarmónica parece bastante elevado pero allá ellos.
> 
> Normalmente en tiendas europeas online es donde más baratas están las onzas de plata.


----------



## FranMen (15 Dic 2021)

@Daviot , please, a la primera página:


Agencia Tributaria: Novedades de normativa 2018 - Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos ...


----------



## Daviot (15 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> @Daviot , please, a la primera página:
> 
> 
> Agencia Tributaria: Novedades de normativa 2018 - Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos ...



Perfecto @FranMen, añadido el enlace a la primera página del hilo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta ¿Comprariais en esta pagina de lituania? Investicinis Auksas, Sidabras, Valiutos keitykla | FLORINUS.LT
Necesito la filarmonica 1/25 de oro de 2021 y no la encuentro en muchos sitios, a parte de eso iba a comprar un tubo de alguna moneda de plata.

tambien esta en esta otra pagina Austrian Philharmonic 1/25 oz Gold 2021 | 9999 gold | buy it here

la compraria directamente en la mina de austria pero creo que ya solo venden la de 2022



____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Lo unico que he encontrado de la pagina de lituania es su pagina de facebook con varios comentarios negativos de que nunca llegaron, o que venden monedas que no tienen. Aun asi tiene una puntuacion alta pero solo por esos comentarios la descarto totalmente, paso de lios vaya.








Florinus.lt Investicinis Auksas - Sidabras - Valiuta


Florinus.lt Investicinis Auksas - Sidabras - Valiuta está en Facebook. Únete a Facebook para conectar con Florinus.lt Investicinis Auksas - Sidabras - Valiuta y otras personas que quizá conozcas....




www.facebook.com





Por otra parte. la otra pagina de alemania parece mas fiable, he encontrado opiniones positivas en thesilverforum Silberling.de


Que hariais vosotros?


----------



## IvanRios (16 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ambas monedas acuñadas por la Scottsdale Mint.
> 
> La segunda emitida como moneda de Gribraltar que quizás el día que la quieras vender tenga peor acogida.
> 
> ...



Tremenda la Kokaburra 2022, sí. Y teniendo en cuenta su calidad y lo guapa que es, me parece que tiene un precio no demasiado elevado comparada con britannias, krugerrand, etc.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

Que opinais de esta moneda? necesito una de alrededor de 400€ para que el carro no me pase de 500 que sino los gastos de envio se me van al cielo.







hasta ahora solo he comprado bullion de oro


----------



## kragh (16 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Comprariais en esta pagina de lituania? Investicinis Auksas, Sidabras, Valiutos keitykla | FLORINUS.LT
> Necesito la filarmonica 1/25 de oro de 2021 y no la encuentro en muchos sitios, a parte de eso iba a comprar un tubo de alguna moneda de plata.
> 
> tambien esta en esta otra pagina Austrian Philharmonic 1/25 oz Gold 2021 | 9999 gold | buy it here
> ...



Yo he comprado en Silberling y todo muy bien, antes compraria a los alemanes que a los lituanos. Los gastos de envio en Silberling estan en aprox 19€.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Comprariais en esta pagina de lituania? Investicinis Auksas, Sidabras, Valiutos keitykla | FLORINUS.LT
> Necesito la filarmonica 1/25 de oro de 2021 y no la encuentro en muchos sitios, a parte de eso iba a comprar un tubo de alguna moneda de plata.
> 
> tambien esta en esta otra pagina Austrian Philharmonic 1/25 oz Gold 2021 | 9999 gold | buy it here
> ...



Silberling totalmente de fiar!


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Silberling totalmente de fiar!



@kragh muchas gracias a lo dos.
El único problema es que el gasto de envío para envíos menores de 500€ son 18€ y para mayores de 500€ es 36€… 

mi idea era comprar la moneda esa por 80€ y un tubo de plata, pero justo se me va a quinientos y poco y no voy a pagar casi 40€ de envío, asique aquí estoy pensando en que comprar de alrededor de 420€ jaja
Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> @kragh muchas gracias a lo dos.
> El único problema es que el gasto de envío para envíos menores de 500€ son 18€ y para mayores de 500€ es 36€…
> 
> mi idea era comprar la moneda esa por 80€ y un tubo de plata, pero justo se me va a quinientos y poco y no voy a pagar casi 40€ de envío, asique aquí estoy pensando en que comprar de alrededor de 420€ jaja
> Alguna sugerencia?



No se de que monedas hablas, no las tiene coininvest (con envio gratis)?


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No se de que monedas hablas, no las tiene coininvest (con envio gratis)?



Hablo de la philharmonica de oro pero en tamaño 1/25
No la encuentro Nada más que ahí y en la tienda esa de Lituania


----------



## Tichy (16 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que opinais de esta moneda? necesito una de alrededor de 400€ para que el carro no me pase de 500 que sino los gastos de envio se me van al cielo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas poniendo solo el anverso, por lo que la moneda podría ser de 20 mark o 10 mark (el facial aparece en el reverso). No obstante, por el precio entiendo que te refieres a la de 20 marcos.

Las monedas de 20 marcos alemanas son perfectamente equivalentes a los soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, etc. como monedas históricas sin apenas sobreprecio, siempre que sean de estados y años comunes. En concreto la que pones del kaiser Guillermo II de Prusia es la más común, así que es normal conseguirla a precio cercano al spot. Es una moneda de peso bruto prácticamente igual al soberano, pero con ley 0,9 en lugar de los 22 quilates del soberano, por lo que su contenido en oro es algo menor. 

Si la consigues con poco sobrespot, por tamaño, aleación y (modesto) valor coleccionista, la veo buena compra.

Por cierto, para la filarmónica que indicas, no se donde estás mirando, pero en gold.de la tienen más de una docena de tiendas (no conozco todas y no sé cuales envían fuera de alemania): Wiener Philharmoniker Gold | Preis vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Estas poniendo solo el anverso, por lo que la moneda podría ser de 20 mark o 10 mark (el facial aparece en el reverso). No obstante, por el precio entiendo que te refieres a la de 20 marcos.
> 
> Las monedas de 20 marcos alemanas son perfectamente equivalentes a los soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, etc. como monedas históricas sin apenas sobreprecio, siempre que sean de estados y años comunes. En concreto la que pones del kaiser Guillermo II de Prusia es la más común, así que es normal conseguirla a precio cercano al spot. Es una moneda de peso bruto prácticamente igual al soberano, pero con ley 0,9 en lugar de los 22 quilates del soberano, por lo que su contenido en oro es algo menor.
> 
> ...



Tienes razon y ahora me tiene un poco mosqueado, me acabo de encontrar con esta tienda Silver Coins | Europa Bullion y no tiene malos precios.

Digo que me tiene mosqueado porque no se cuantas tiendas mas habrá que no conozco y que tengan mejores precios.
Esa tienda que he linkeado es fiable por lo que he visto en trustpilot


----------



## Daviot (16 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Comprariais en esta pagina de lituania? Investicinis Auksas, Sidabras, Valiutos keitykla | FLORINUS.LT
> Necesito la filarmonica 1/25 de oro de 2021 y no la encuentro en muchos sitios, a parte de eso iba a comprar un tubo de alguna moneda de plata.
> 
> tambien esta en esta otra pagina Austrian Philharmonic 1/25 oz Gold 2021 | 9999 gold | buy it here
> ...



Esa tienda de Lituania a ver si alguien se ha atrevido a comprar ahí y nos cuenta. Yo recuerdo haberla visto en le pasado pero no sé porqué no me inspiraba confianza y nunca compré nada ahí.

En cambio en Silberling he comprado varias veces y sin problemas, además son bastante rápidos para hacer el envío. El problema es ese que si pasas de cierta cantidad te suben los costos de envío a 30 y algo.

También en Silberling tienen muchos tipos de cápsulas y de tubos para cápsulas por lo que es muy recomendable aprovechar un pedido a esta tienda para cargar estos accesorios que no venden en ninguna otra tienda.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa tienda de Lituania a ver si alguien se ha atrevido a comprar ahí y nos cuenta. Yo recuerdo haberla visto en le pasado pero no sé porqué no me inspiraba confianza y nunca compré nada ahí.
> 
> En cambio en Silberling he comprado varias veces y sin problemas, además son bastante rápidos para hacer el envío. El problema es ese que si pasas de cierta cantidad te suben los costos de envío a 30 y algo.
> 
> También en Silberling tienen muchos tipos de cápsulas y de tubos para cápsulas por lo que es muy recomendable aprovechar un pedido a esta tienda para cargar estos accesorios que no venden en ninguna otra tienda.



Bueno es saber lo de los accesorios aunque creo que al final comprare en Europa bullion


----------



## Forcopula (16 Dic 2021)

Diseño del León checo de este año!!


----------



## FranMen (17 Dic 2021)

Aprended betillas de los expertos como conservar vuestras valiosas colecciones:








El nuevo rescate de 'La Mercedes': 280.000 monedas de plata pudriéndose en cubos


El tesoro recuperado tras el complejo pleito con la empresa Odyssey se está descomponiendo y oxidando en cubos de plástico. Cultura gastará medio millón de euros en la operación




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Zoeric (17 Dic 2021)

azathot dijo:


> que opináis de esta moneda? la he visto en andorrano..
> Ver archivo adjunto 870336
> 
> 
> ...



La primera ya se comentó por aquí creo, a mí hay cosas que sí y otras que no..pff, no sé, habría que verla en mano.

La otra la tenía metida en la cesta hoy, la tienes en los belgas por menos de 24 cholos (en preventa) la de acabado antiguo está agotada.
Estos días la he visto en al menos otra tienda, pero no te sé decir ahora en cual.

Al final la he sacado de la cesta y he metido otro panda de 2015.

Anda y que les den por culo, Gibraltar español.


----------



## Zoeric (17 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Estas poniendo solo el anverso, por lo que la moneda podría ser de 20 mark o 10 mark (el facial aparece en el reverso). No obstante, por el precio entiendo que te refieres a la de 20 marcos.
> 
> Las monedas de 20 marcos alemanas son perfectamente equivalentes a los soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones, etc. como monedas históricas sin apenas sobreprecio, siempre que sean de estados y años comunes. En concreto la que pones del kaiser Guillermo II de Prusia es la más común, así que es normal conseguirla a precio cercano al spot. Es una moneda de peso bruto prácticamente igual al soberano, pero con ley 0,9 en lugar de los 22 quilates del soberano, por lo que su contenido en oro es algo menor.
> 
> ...



Cada post tuyo es una master class


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Dic 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Diseño del León checo de este año!!



dan ganas de dejar la cuenta corriente a cero y meterlas todas en un cofre de madera.
valla belleza


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Dic 2021)

Me piden el DNI en la tienda Europa Bullion

que pasa si me invento uno o cambio un par de numeros y letras del mio?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me piden el DNI en la tienda Europa Bullion
> 
> que pasa si me invento uno o cambio un par de numeros y letras del mio?



Que tal comprar en otra tienda y que les peten?


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que tal comprar en otra tienda y que les peten?



Esa es la que más me conviene la verdad…


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Dic 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Esa es la que más me conviene la verdad…



Creo que no te conviene por lo que me estas diciendo, no.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (18 Dic 2021)

me recomendais algun medidor de espesor por ultrasonidos?


----------



## zabulon (18 Dic 2021)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> me recomendais algun medidor de espesor por ultrasonidos?



yo tengo este https://amzn.to/3J0DOjU


----------



## azathot (20 Dic 2021)

azathot dijo:


> que opináis de esta moneda? la he visto en andorrano..
> Ver archivo adjunto 870336
> 
> 
> ...



Pues estoy por comprarlas las dos, junto con la de diosa Europa, a 28€ cada una, estoy muy corto de tiempo para buscar por ahí, así que si me podéis orientar o decir si no están mal de precio os lo agradecería.


----------



## Daviot (20 Dic 2021)

azathot dijo:


> Pues estoy por comprarlas las dos, junto con la de diosa Europa, a 28€ cada una, estoy muy corto de tiempo para buscar por ahí, así que si me podéis orientar o decir si no están mal de precio os lo agradecería.



La de la diosa Europa esta ahora a 24,07 aquí.









Tokelau 1 oz silver GODDESS EUROPA $5 - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## wetopia (20 Dic 2021)

Comprando unos duros me ha venido de regalo uno filipino. Parece ser que tiene algo más de valor (100€?) que uno común. Si le interesa a algún coleccionista que me mande mensaje.


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2021)

wetopia dijo:


> Comprando unos duros me ha venido de regalo uno filipino. Parece ser que tiene algo más de valor (100€?) que uno común. Si le interesa a algún coleccionista que me mande mensaje.
> Ver archivo adjunto 876912
> Ver archivo adjunto 876913




Bonito regalo que te han echo, pero esta muy machacado, yo lo tengo en mi coleccion






en las condiciones que se encuentra te puedan dr entre 25 y 40 euros, si estuvieran en mejores condiciones valdria entre 85 y 350 euros

peso 25 grs de 0,900 K silver


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Dic 2021)

Habéis visto los dólares Morgan nuevos? 200 pavos en el andorrano y no llega a una onza de plata. Imagino q los 200 serán por os cuatro monedas. Se agradecería si alguien arroja algo de luz al asunto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (20 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Habéis visto los dólares Morgan nuevos? 200 pavos en el andorrano y no llega a una onza de plata. Imagino q los 200 serán por os cuatro monedas. Se agradecería si alguien arroja algo de luz al asunto



Porque son pocas, y en USA no todos han podido conseguirlas, han estado limitadas además a un numero máximo de monedas por comprador, se han vuelto locos comprando todo el mundo la quería por eso de ser histórica bla bla

Pues si ahí ha sido difícil aquí no se ni como ha llegado. Será que esta muy limitada en cantidad, que alguien lo mire.. Pero vamos sea como sea ese precio es una barbaridad..

Ahi va aunque supongo que hay mas mints ademas de la de Philadelphia:







Denver, San Francisco:






Search Results - US Mint Catalog Online







catalog.usmint.gov





Vamos, que hay pocas y mucha histeria compradora.


----------



## wetopia (20 Dic 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonito regalo que te han echo, pero esta muy machacado, yo lo tengo en mi coleccion
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 877298
> 
> ...



De estados aun se algo de los duros normales, las estrellas visibles, los rizos o el pelo, el león, etc. Pero de esta moneda no he encontrado ningún vídeo. Tiene bastantes marcas, plus ultra se lee, un golpe pequeño en el canto, 40€? Vaya, espera algo más.
Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## FranMen (22 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



A ese precio sí que me parece barato nuestro gatito


----------



## asqueado (22 Dic 2021)

wetopia dijo:


> De estados aun se algo de los duros normales, las estrellas visibles, los rizos o el pelo, el león, etc. Pero de esta moneda no he encontrado ningún vídeo. Tiene bastantes marcas, plus ultra se lee, un golpe pequeño en el canto, 40€? Vaya, espera algo más.
> Gracias por el comentario.



El precio no lo digo yo, lo hace el World Coins, como copia te he adjuntado, luego pueden darte mas o menos segun laas circunstancia del comprador


----------



## saa12121 (25 Dic 2021)

Me interesa, justo he recibido mi primera moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos, y me pasaría el día toqueteándola, pero no sé si la puedo estropear. De momento solo la he sostenido y observado. Por cierto, me ha llegado en la típica fundita de plástico blando, ¿Sería conveniente buscarle una cápsula?

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## PLACOINS (25 Dic 2021)

Buenos días. Siempre es conveniente ponerse guantes.


----------



## PLACOINS (25 Dic 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Me interesa, justo he recibido mi primera moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos, y me pasaría el día toqueteándola, pero no sé si la puedo estropear. De momento solo la he sostenido y observado. Por cierto, me ha llegado en la típica fundita de plástico blando, ¿Sería conveniente buscarle una cápsula?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Buenos días . Las fundas de plástico para el transporte , pero la posterior capsula es mas que recomendable. Un saludo


----------



## Razkin (25 Dic 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Me interesa, justo he recibido mi primera moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos, y me pasaría el día toqueteándola, pero no sé si la puedo estropear. De momento solo la he sostenido y observado. Por cierto, me ha llegado en la típica fundita de plástico blando, ¿Sería conveniente buscarle una cápsula?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Una 50 pesos México como primera moneda de oro no está nada mal. Empiezas fuerte. No me extraña que tengas ganas de manosear. Y es moneda que te va a aguantar el sostenerla y observarla sin problema. Su aleación la hace mas resistente que la bullion oro .999 o las de plata, con las que hay que ser más cuidadoso y puedes darte el gusto mientras te llega la recomendable cápsula.


----------



## asqueado (25 Dic 2021)

Yo particularmente no tomo ninguna precaucion, al oro no le pasa absolutamente nada, aguanta hasta acidos, cuando se ponen feas por el tacto, al igual que las joyas, cojes un poco de fairy y un cepillos y lo limpias y enjuagas bien, luego le das con un secador y se te queda superbrillante, otra cosa es la plata, que si tiene mas problemas en la manuseo o estando sin encapsular, porque le sale patina, que no es malo, al contrario a algunos le gusta la misma e incluso pagan mas por tenerla, yo soy uno de que le gusta una moneda con su patina, se puede lavar igual con el mismo jabon y secarlo igual, se te queda tambien superbrillante, luego tendra que ponerla en una capsula o carton que no contenga componente del petroleo, porque le comenzara a salirle unas manchas verdes, eso es peligroso porque es el cancer de la moneda y se corroe


----------



## asqueado (25 Dic 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Me interesa, justo he recibido mi primera moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos, y me pasaría el día toqueteándola, pero no sé si la puedo estropear. De momento solo la he sostenido y observado. Por cierto, me ha llegado en la típica fundita de plástico blando, ¿Sería conveniente buscarle una cápsula?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk




Al oro no le ataca nada que lo pueda estropear, lo puedes dejar si quieres en esa funda o ponerla en una capsula, no te preocupes en manosearla, se limpia facilmente con jabon fairy y un cepillo de cerdas suaves con esos que se lava uno los dientes, luego se seca con un secador y se queda nueva, nunca la seques con ninguna bayeta o trapo, porque puedes rayarla, el mismo metodo para la plata o cualquier otra moneda, de niquel o cobre.


----------



## Daviot (25 Dic 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Me interesa, justo he recibido mi primera moneda de oro, 50 pesos mexicanos, y me pasaría el día toqueteándola, pero no sé si la puedo estropear. De momento solo la he sostenido y observado. Por cierto, me ha llegado en la típica fundita de plástico blando, ¿Sería conveniente buscarle una cápsula?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Esa moneda en concreto aguanta bien que la toques porque al estar aleada y no tener una superficie muy pulida no se quedan marcadas las huellas de los dedos. De todas formas yo siempre prefiero cogerlas por el canto.

En cambio los krugerrands que también son aleados de 22 k no se pueden tocar tan alegremente porque las huellas si quedan marcadas en su superficie que está muy pulida.

Y parece que esto no lo saben los retrasados de las tiendas que manejan estas monedas ya que muchas veces me han llegado llenas de huellas digitales por todos los lados y he tenido que hacerles un lavado con fairy y agua caliente destilada por si acaso la del grifo lleva alguna partícula en suspensión. Después aclarado también con abundante agua destilada. Y siempre sin frotar o sólo suavemente con los las manos con guantes de nitrilo.

Una vez, después de todo este proceso aún quedaban extrañas manchas por toda la moneda que venían de origen además de pequeños rayones sobre el hombro del tal Kruger y tuve que devolverla.


----------



## asqueado (25 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa moneda en concreto aguanta bien que la toques porque al estar aleada y no tener una superficie muy pulida no se quedan marcadas las huellas de los dedos. De todas formas yo siempre prefiero cogerlas por el canto.
> 
> En cambio los krugerrands que también son aleados de 22 k no se pueden tocar tan alegremente porque las huellas si quedan marcadas en su superficie que está muy pulida.
> 
> ...




A ver voy a escribir una serie de cosas, que quizas muchos foreros y principalmente los que entran preguntando no tienen conocimiento de ello.
El oro es un metal que no se tiene ningun problema con el, como ejemplo os pongo el ejemplo del platero que esta en un banco de trabajo lijando las piezas y cae en el mismo la limalla, o bien cuando termina su jornada se lava la manos en un fregadero especial donde va mucho metal que tiene pegado en sus dedos y que despues y generalmente al año se funde, pues bien toda la limalla del banco, como del fregadero, como lo que se barre a su alrededor del banco porque salte, se echa en acido nitrico, al objeto de que se coma todas las impurezas que tenga, porque en caso de que no se haga, cuando se funda, puede salir agrio y eso es un gran problema para cuando se agrande para sacar laminas y seguir realizando piezas.
Por eso he dicho anteriormente que no hay que preocuparse porque aguanta el oro hasta el acido.
En la plata se usa el acido sulfurico con el objeto que despues de manipularla, ponerlo en su color y se le da brillo posteriormente con una gamuza, sea grande o pequeña segun lo que tengamos que hacer.
Si el oro se pone oscuro es que tiene pocos kilates o no es tan puro.
El cloro que contiene el agua lo puede oscurecer y manchar
Si no se quita las manchas se puede usar unas gotas de amoniaco en un litro aproximadamente de agua o tambien con bicarbonato, en la plateria o joyeria cuando existen una pieza que tiene mucha suciedad incrustada se usa un aparato que se llama ultrasonido donde se echa unos polvos desengrasantes con agua y donde su funcionamiento es muy simple, va moviendo el agua una vez mezclados con los polvos que al cabo del tiempo te deja la pieza completamente nueva.


----------



## Daviot (25 Dic 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> A ver voy a escribir una serie de cosas, que quizas muchos foreros y principalmente los que entran preguntando no tienen conocimiento de ello.
> El oro es un metal que no se tiene ningun problema con el, como ejemplo os pongo el ejemplo del platero que esta en un banco de trabajo lijando las piezas y cae en el mismo la limalla, o bien cuando termina su jornada se lava la manos en un fregadero especial donde va mucho metal que tiene pegado en sus dedos y que despues y generalmente al año se funde, pues bien toda la limalla del banco, como del fregadero, como lo que se barre a su alrededor del banco porque salte, se echa en acido nitrico, al objeto de que se coma todas las impurezas que tenga, porque en caso de que no se haga, cuando se funda, puede salir agrio y eso es un gran problema para cuando se agrande para sacar laminas y seguir realizando piezas.
> Por eso he dicho anteriormente que no hay que preocuparse porque aguanta el oro hasta el acido.
> En la plata se usa el acido sulfurico con el objeto que despues de manipularla, ponerlo en su color y se le da brillo posteriormente con una gamuza, sea grande o pequeña segun lo que tengamos que hacer.
> ...



Sí , hay soluciones de limpieza de oro y de plata que llevan ácido en distintas proporciones. A día de hoy todavía no las he probado aunque tengo ya preparada la de plata para usarla sobre alguna moneda de plata que me enviaron y venía parcialmente tonificada.

Tengo entendido que las soluciones de ácido para la plata son mejores las que están basadas en ácido fosfórico ya que las que llevan ácido sulfúrico tienen más tendencia a que después aparezcan manchas debidas a los restos de sulfuro, azufre.

Lo del agua con amoniaco no lo sabía, lo tengo que probar algún día. Lo que todavía no he probado tampoco es el alcohol isopropílico ni la acetona que parece que dicen que ambos limpian bien.


----------



## asqueado (25 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí , hay soluciones de limpieza de oro y de plata que llevan ácido en distintas proporciones. A día de hoy todavía no las he probado aunque tengo ya preparada la de plata para usarla sobre alguna moneda de plata que me enviaron y venía parcialmente tonificada.
> 
> Tengo entendido que las soluciones de ácido para la plata son mejores las que están basadas en ácido fosfórico ya que las que llevan ácido sulfúrico tienen más tendencia a que después aparezcan manchas debidas a los restos de sulfuro, azufre.
> 
> Lo del agua con amoniaco no lo sabía, lo tengo que probar algún día. Lo que todavía no he probado tampoco es el alcohol isopropílico ni la acetona que parece que dicen que ambos limpian bien.




El acido sulfurico se usa principalmente para la plata, cuando se realiza una funcidion de plata generalmente sale oscura y negra como consecuencia de los polvos y crisol, pues se echa en ese acido y se queda como la patena. ,Al igual que cual se rompe alguna pieza y se suelda se echa igualmente y se queda como nueva, ahora bien hay que sacarle bricho porque se come el mismo.
Existen unos botes de baño de inmersion de Joyeria para la limpieza profunda y cuidado de las joyas de plata y oro, os subo la foto de las misma, como vereis yo los tengo y hace años le mandaba muchos de estos botes de plata y oro a muchos foreros, ya algunos creo que no entran, yo los suelo comprar sobre 6 euros si mal no recuerdo, y eliminan muy bien la oxidacion , el sudor y los restos de cosmeticos, renovando el brillo original de la pieza.
Yo lo he usado mucho porque cuando recibia los duros del mundo, venian mugrosos, con grasa, etc. y se quedaban estupendos, por no llevarlos para que me lo hicieran con el ultrasonido.
Aparte de las joyas que tiene mi esposa, entre ellas les tengo echos unos colgantes con monedas de coleccion de varios paises con su facial y todo, y claro con el sudor y el maquillaje se toman y cuando ve que estan sucias me las da y las meto en dicho liquido.
En el interior del bote tiene una cestilla, donde se coloca la pieza y se introduce y saca hasta que vez que esta limpia, a continuacion se enjuaga y se seca con un secador, ahora bien las piezas no deben de tener perlas, ni piedras, porque se estropean, llevan un poco de acido que deja lo que metes estupendamente, yo lo recomiendo, los podeis comprar en tiendas donde vendan herramientas y maquinaria de joyeria, tambien por internet.
A la pieza que metais no le pasa nada os lo puedo asegurar, llevo muchos años usando dicho liquido, tanto en plata como en oro


----------



## Muttley (26 Dic 2021)

Escándalo en las Libertad de oro reverse proof de 2021.
NO SON ORO PURO


----------



## Daviot (26 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Escándalo en las Libertad de oro reverse proof de 2021.
> NO SON ORO PURO



Joder pues ahora ya es tarde, ya debe estar de camino la mía del 2021.

Pero bueno como esto pasaba también con las reverse proof del 2018 no nos pilla de sorpresa.

Entonces a ver si el becario de D nos puede determinar con la Sigma cual es la pureza real de esta moneda reverse proof del 2021. Y otra pregunta, pasa lo mismo con la misma moneda reverse proof del 2021 pero de 1 oz ?

Gracias de antebrazo y buen vídeo.


----------



## Daviot (26 Dic 2021)

Bueno, os pongo alguna moneda que he recibido de mi último pedido a la tienda Aluminium Nails.


----------



## Furillo (27 Dic 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> A ver voy a escribir una serie de cosas, que quizas muchos foreros y principalmente los que entran preguntando no tienen conocimiento de ello.
> El oro es un metal que no se tiene ningun problema con el, como ejemplo os pongo el ejemplo del platero que esta en un banco de trabajo lijando las piezas y cae en el mismo la limalla, o bien cuando termina su jornada se lava la manos en un fregadero especial donde va mucho metal que tiene pegado en sus dedos y que despues y generalmente al año se funde, pues bien toda la limalla del banco, como del fregadero, como lo que se barre a su alrededor del banco porque salte, se echa en acido nitrico, al objeto de que se coma todas las impurezas que tenga, porque en caso de que no se haga, cuando se funda, puede salir agrio y eso es un gran problema para cuando se agrande para sacar laminas y seguir realizando piezas.
> Por eso he dicho anteriormente que no hay que preocuparse porque aguanta el oro hasta el acido.
> En la plata se usa el acido sulfurico con el objeto que despues de manipularla, ponerlo en su color y se le da brillo posteriormente con una gamuza, sea grande o pequeña segun lo que tengamos que hacer.
> ...





Daviot dijo:


> Sí , hay soluciones de limpieza de oro y de plata que llevan ácido en distintas proporciones. A día de hoy todavía no las he probado aunque tengo ya preparada la de plata para usarla sobre alguna moneda de plata que me enviaron y venía parcialmente tonificada.
> 
> Tengo entendido que las soluciones de ácido para la plata son mejores las que están basadas en ácido fosfórico ya que las que llevan ácido sulfúrico tienen más tendencia a que después aparezcan manchas debidas a los restos de sulfuro, azufre.
> 
> Lo del agua con amoniaco no lo sabía, lo tengo que probar algún día. Lo que todavía no he probado tampoco es el alcohol isopropílico ni la acetona que parece que dicen que ambos limpian bien.



¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!
Estamos hablando de manejo de productos químicos corrosivos muy peligrosos. Por favor, el que vaya a trabajar con ácidos que no se olvide de utilizar, como mínimo, guantes impermeables de seguridad y pantalla facial. También mucho cuidado con los posibles vapores que se puedan generar, así que debéis considerar el uso de protección respiratoria con filtro adecuado y trabajar en un lugar debidamente ventilado.


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que tal comprar en otra tienda y que les peten?



Al final Puse un DNI inventado y sin problema. me acaba de llegar el paquete, y el nombre puse solo un apellido asi me quedo a gusto de que me dejen en paz de leches, que al que compra un iphone o una pata de jamón no le piden dni ni nada


----------



## asqueado (27 Dic 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!
> Estamos hablando de manejo de productos químicos corrosivos muy peligrosos. Por favor, el que vaya a trabajar con ácidos que no se olvide de utilizar, como mínimo, guantes impermeables de seguridad y pantalla facial. También mucho cuidado con los posibles vapores que se puedan generar, así que debéis considerar el uso de protección respiratoria con filtro adecuado y trabajar en un lugar debidamente ventilado.




A ver, lo que he explicado no creo que ningun forero lo haga, es improbable que lije y haga limalla porque va con relacion a un taller de plateria cuando usan el acido nitrico y acido sulfurico, lo que pasa que lo explique para que vieran como algunos metales no le afectan.
Con relacion al amonicaco y bicarbonato es de uso normal en las casas
Ademas esos acidos no se pueden adquerir por cualquier ciudadano


----------



## azathot (27 Dic 2021)

Últimamente este foro me recuerda a breaking bad, para cuando la receta del cristal?


----------



## Daviot (27 Dic 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!
> Estamos hablando de





Furillo dijo:


> ¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!
> Estamos hablando de manejo de productos químicos corrosivos muy peligrosos. Por favor, el que vaya a trabajar con ácidos que no se olvide de utilizar, como mínimo, guantes impermeables de seguridad y pantalla facial. También mucho cuidado con los posibles vapores que se puedan generar, así que debéis considerar el uso de protección respiratoria con filtro adecuado y trabajar en un lugar debidamente ventilado.


----------



## kooraff (28 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Aluminium Nails



buenas
Muy bonitas. La fotos te han salido muy detalladas.
cual mes la pagina web??
saludos


----------



## kooraff (28 Dic 2021)

la verdad que si: Estoy descubriendo un monton de detalles jeje


----------



## FranMen (28 Dic 2021)

A propósito de limpieza:








¿Cómo limpiar la plata paso a paso? La manera y los productos para conseguirlo


Si quieres limpiar tus joyas de plata, hoy te contamos cómo realizar este proceso paso a paso y qué productos de Amazon puedes utilizar




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## asqueado (28 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A propósito de limpieza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De todos los que pone, el unico efectivo es el baño de inmersion de la marca Hagerty Silver, tened en cuenta que el liquido entra por todos los rincones y sitios, guantes, paños etc. que tambien menciona no pueden entrar y se quedara en malas condiciones, algunos productos que mencionan los conozco y son algunas de cremas, que sirven para limpiar candelabros, cuberterias, etc.


----------



## Daviot (28 Dic 2021)

kooraff dijo:


> buenas
> Muy bonitas. La fotos te han salido muy detalladas.
> cual mes la pagina web??
> saludos



Es la página de los belgas goldsilver.be pero estaba haciendo una coña porque ahora Fedex cuando te envía el aviso de que te va a llegar un paquete de ellos pone que es un envío de Aluminiun Nails.


----------



## morel (28 Dic 2021)

El Andorrano ya vende el Lince. En el blog de Calleja se dijo que este le había asegurado que "pasaba" de la moneda. Pues bien, ya no pasa., se ha apuntado al carro ahora que lo ve vencedor.








Monedas de oro Variadas: Moneda de Oro Lince Ibérico 2021 1 oz


Moneda de Oro Lince Ibérico 2021 de 1 Onza de España, con acabado Proof inverso. Estas monedas de 31,1 gramos de Oro puro están acuñadas con un valor facial de 1,5€ por Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre - Real Casa de la Moneda.




andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## Razkin (30 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Para seguidores de los soberanos (me incluyo) :
> 
> En 2022 también contará con una nueva interpretación del Escudo de Armas Real creado por el estimado artista Timothy Noad. Los cambios de diseño están reservados para momentos especiales de la historia como los Jubileos de Oro, Diamante y Platino.
> 
> ...



Tristemente no he podido conseguir el soberano proof de 2022. Y dudo mucho que ya pueda conseguirse a un buen precio. En venta directa por la Royal mint, rapidamente cubrieron entre particulares y alguna tienda UK. No la he visto en tiendas europeas. El tema del brexit nos ha fastidiado bien para compras a UK.
Y a su vez este tema invita a la reflexión de cual es nuestro nivel: La royal mint saca una tirada de 10.500 monedas a 560 libras, lo que supone un premium de +/- 80% sobre los 7,32 gramos de oro puros de un soberano y los liquida en tres o cuatro días, y nosotros llevamos un mes, día a día descontando los pedidos de nuestro lince (10% sobre spot) a las diferentes tiendas a ver si pueda agotarse y descorchamos el champán,


----------



## Muttley (30 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Tristemente no he podido conseguir el soberano proof de 2022. Y dudo mucho que ya pueda conseguirse a un buen precio. En venta directa por la Royal mint, rapidamente cubrieron entre particulares y alguna tienda UK. No la he visto en tiendas europeas. El tema del brexit nos ha fastidiado bien para compras a UK.
> Y a su vez este tema invita a la reflexión de cual es nuestro nivel: La royal mint saca una tirada de 10.500 monedas a 560 libras, lo que supone un premium de +/- 80% sobre los 7,32 gramos de oro puros de un soberano y los liquida en tres o cuatro días, y nosotros llevamos un mes, día a día descontando los pedidos de nuestro lince (10% sobre spot) a las diferentes tiendas a ver si pueda agotarse y descorchamos el champán,



Se pueden conseguir sobre los 1000 euros puestos en casa.
Barato no mucho la verdad…pero haberlo haylos


----------



## Razkin (30 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Se pueden conseguir sobre los 1000 euros puestos en casa.
> Barato no mucho la verdad…pero haberlo haylos



Si claro, lo que decía. Que ya no los pillas a los 650 euros. Ahora ebay, particulares o alguna tienda "lista".
Queda la esperanza que los belgas, que en alguna de sus locuras, se descuelguen poniendo alguno en precio "razonable", como hacen con algunas libertades.


----------



## skipyy (30 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Si claro, lo que decía. Que ya no los pillas a los 650 euros. Ahora ebay, particulares o alguna tienda "lista".
> Queda la esperanza que los belgas, que en alguna de sus locuras, se descuelguen poniendo alguno en precio "razonable", como hacen con algunas libertades.



En los belgas la tienes por más de mil euros, aunque creo que la sacaron algo menos, alrededor de 800


----------



## Razkin (30 Dic 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> En los belgas la tienes por más de mil euros, aunque creo que la sacaron algo menos, alrededor de 800



2022? no la he encontrado


----------



## skipyy (30 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> 2022? no la he encontrado



Pon sovereign 2022


----------



## Razkin (30 Dic 2021)

skipyy dijo:


> Pon sovereign 2022



Gracias skipyy. Esperaremos a que les de la venada ....


----------



## Daviot (30 Dic 2021)

Yo no soy mucho de soberanos, más que nada por lo aburrido y repetitivo del diseño pero si tuviera que comprar alguno me decantaría por el proof del 2021 de East India Company limitado a 750 unidades.


----------



## nedantes (31 Dic 2021)

nueva moneda de la serie prehistoric life


----------



## Razkin (31 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo no soy mucho de soberanos, más que nada por lo aburrido y repetitivo del diseño pero si tuviera que comprar alguno me decantaría por el proof del 2021 de East India Company limitado a 750 unidades.



Cierto que ese soberano es de los más bonitos. En cuanto a lo repetitivo, y ya hablando de soberanos "normales" discrepo en parte, si comparamos con otras muchas oros bullion. Ideal para el comienza con sus primeras monedas. Sin entrar en rarezas mas valoradas, entre que puedes encontrar distintos reyes y reinas, distintos retratos, alguna edición por conmemorativa, . cecas de Australia, Canadá, India, Sudafrica, ...... vamos, que no es difícil poder hacerse con unos 15-20, a precio cercano a spot sin repetirlos. Cosa que no se puede hacer con philarmonicas, bisontes, libertades, krugerrands y dificilmente eagles o britanias en 1/4 oz. 
Soberanos y cualesquiera de la unión monetaria latina, los encuentro muy recomendables sobretodo al inicio, por precio, variedad y liquidez. pero bueno, veo por otros foros que la peña está "abstraida" por pandas de 8 gramos y libertades de 1/4 , más caros. Me estaré haciendo viejo.....


----------



## olympus1 (31 Dic 2021)

Alguien me dice lo que se debe pagar por la onza española del lince de este año?


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Cierto que ese soberano es de los más bonitos. En cuanto a lo repetitivo, y ya hablando de soberanos "normales" discrepo en parte, si comparamos con otras muchas oros bullion. Ideal para el comienza con sus primeras monedas. Sin entrar en rarezas mas valoradas, entre que puedes encontrar distintos reyes y reinas, distintos retratos, alguna edición por conmemorativa, . cecas de Australia, Canadá, India, Sudafrica, ...... vamos, que no es difícil poder hacerse con unos 15-20, a precio cercano a spot sin repetirlos. Cosa que no se puede hacer con philarmonicas, bisontes, libertades, krugerrands y dificilmente eagles o britanias en 1/4 oz.
> Soberanos y cualesquiera de la unión monetaria latina, los encuentro muy recomendables sobretodo al inicio, por precio, variedad y liquidez. pero bueno, veo por otros foros que la peña está "abstraida" por pandas de 8 gramos y libertades de 1/4 , más caros. Me estaré haciendo viejo.....



Pues ya somos dos "viejos". Dejando aparte los más antiguos o los de la reina Victoria con escudo, es relativamente sencillo conseguir cerca de spot los de Eduardo VII, Jorge V y la reina Victoria con tres retratos, joven, jubileo y con velo, y como bien señalas de distintas Cecas, siete en total (Londres, Canadá, India, Sudáfrica, más Perth, Sidney y Melbourne en Australia). 
Luego los de Isabel II ya son todos de Londres, pero hay cinco tipos (retratos) distintos, también obtenibles cerca de spot. 
Yo no lo veo aburrido, desde luego.


----------



## lvdo (31 Dic 2021)

olympus1 dijo:


> Alguien me dice lo que se debe pagar por la onza española del lince de este año?



El precio oficial es el de la cotización de una onza troy de oro + 10% de premium. Puedes ver el precio actualizado y el stock en las tiendas en www.lavetadeoro.com , dentro de la pestaña "Todas", escribiendo en la caja de búsqueda "lince".

Un saludo y feliz año a todos


----------



## Daviot (31 Dic 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Cierto que ese soberano es de los más bonitos. En cuanto a lo repetitivo, y ya hablando de soberanos "normales" discrepo en parte, si comparamos con otras muchas oros bullion. Ideal para el comienza con sus primeras monedas. Sin entrar en rarezas mas valoradas, entre que puedes encontrar distintos reyes y reinas, distintos retratos, alguna edición por conmemorativa, . cecas de Australia, Canadá, India, Sudafrica, ...... vamos, que no es difícil poder hacerse con unos 15-20, a precio cercano a spot sin repetirlos. Cosa que no se puede hacer con philarmonicas, bisontes, libertades, krugerrands y dificilmente eagles o britanias en 1/4 oz.
> Soberanos y cualesquiera de la unión monetaria latina, los encuentro muy recomendables sobretodo al inicio, por precio, variedad y liquidez. pero bueno, veo por otros foros que la peña está "abstraida" por pandas de 8 gramos y libertades de 1/4 , más caros. Me estaré haciendo viejo.....





Tichy dijo:


> Pues ya somos dos "viejos". Dejando aparte los más antiguos o los de la reina Victoria con escudo, es relativamente sencillo conseguir cerca de spot los de Eduardo VII, Jorge V y la reina Victoria con tres retratos, joven, jubileo y con velo, y como bien señalas de distintas Cecas, siete en total (Londres, Canadá, India, Sudáfrica, más Perth, Sidney y Melbourne en Australia).
> Luego los de Isabel II ya son todos de Londres, pero hay cinco tipos (retratos) distintos, también obtenibles cerca de spot.
> Yo no lo veo aburrido, desde luego.



No creo que se trate de un tema de edad sino más bien de gustos.

Como aburrido y repetitivo me refiero al motivo del reverso de Benedetto Pistrucci representando a San Jorge y el dragón que parece ser que lleva siendo el mismo desde 1817 exceptuando algunos diseños como el proof del 2022 mencionado por Razkin y algún otro.

Eso sí, reconozco que tiene la ventaja de poder conseguir una moneda a un precio bastante cercano a spot siempre y cuando nos mantengamos en módulos pequeños porque si nos vamos al módulo de 1 oz esa ventaja la pierde.


----------



## Tichy (1 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No creo que se trate de un tema de edad sino más bien de gustos.
> 
> Como aburrido y repetitivo me refiero al motivo del reverso de Benedetto Pistrucci representando a San Jorge y el dragón que parece ser que lleva siendo el mismo desde 1817 exceptuando algunos diseños como el proof del 2022 mencionado por Razkin y algún otro.
> 
> Eso sí, reconozco que tiene la ventaja de poder conseguir una moneda a un precio bastante cercano a spot siempre y cuando nos mantengamos en módulos pequeños porque si nos vamos al módulo de 1 oz esa ventaja la pierde.



Si es cuestión de gustos, nada que objetar por supuesto. Al contrario, bienvenida sea la diversidad y así no nos peleamos todos por lo mismo.

En cuanto al diseño de Pistrucci, precisamente para mí (es una opinión personal por supuesto), el hecho de que se conserve casi invariable desde hace más de 200 años es un punto a favor, pues soy un defensor a ultranza del principio universal "si funciona, no lo toques", especialmente en estos tiempos de actualizaciones continuas que a menudo solo sirven para que deje de funcionar algo que estabas utilizando sin problemas.

Por completar la información, decir que aunque el diseño de Pistrucci aparece efectivamente en 1817 en los soberanos de Jorge III y se mantiene en los de su sucesor Jorge IV, ya en los del siguiente rey, Guillermo IV, el reverso se sustituye por un escudo de armas, algo que ocurre también con la reina Victoria desde que sube al trono hasta aprox. 1871, en que se retoma el diseño de Pistrucci (algunos años hay soberanos tanto con escudo como con San Jorge y el dragón). 

Insisto en que no lo veo aburrido ni mucho menos. Decíamos que los soberanos con la reina Victoria joven y el escudo en el reverso son raros y no se consiguen a spot, pero buscando tampoco hace falta pagar disparates. Sin irnos lejos, la semana pasada en una de las principales casas de subastas españolas se remató algún soberano de Victoria joven con escudo en MBC+ por menos de 400€ (comisión incluida), esto es alrededor del 5% sobre el spot. Teniendo en cuenta que el famoso lince-chapa se vende con el 10% sobre el spot, para mí (insisto, opinión personal) no hay color a la hora de elegir.

Decir también que en esa misma subasta se remataron soberanos normales a precio spot, es decir, más barato que una onza bullion comprada en tienda. O sea, que el soberano no tiene desventaja en precio, si uno se curra la compra, eso sí.

Por último señalar que no es mi intención polemizar ni convencer a nadie de nada, al contrario, mejor que las preferencias se repartan y cada uno tenga su espacio. Pero simplemente, me gusta compartir las razones de mis gustos.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Si es cuestión de gustos, nada que objetar por supuesto. Al contrario, bienvenida sea la diversidad y así no nos peleamos todos por lo mismo.
> 
> En cuanto al diseño de Pistrucci, precisamente para mí (es una opinión personal por supuesto), el hecho de que se conserve casi invariable desde hace más de 200 años es un punto a favor, pues soy un defensor a ultranza del principio universal "si funciona, no lo toques", especialmente en estos tiempos de actualizaciones continuas que a menudo solo sirven para que deje de funcionar algo que estabas utilizando sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Hay que admitir que durante el SXIX fueron referencia mundial en moneda.
No solo por el Imperio y la era victoriana, sino por los diseños. 
Para mi, la moneda de plata más bonita que se ha hecho es la corona de la Reina Victoria de Wyon. Gothic type 
Como lo fue España en el XVII y XVIII. 
A mi me gustan. No tanto los soberanos “normales” pero si los algo más raros y sobre todo los dobles y los quintuples soberanos.


----------



## Tichy (1 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Hay que admitir que durante el SXIX fueron referencia mundial en moneda.
> No solo por el Imperio y la era victoriana, sino por los diseños.
> Para mi, la moneda de plata más bonita que se ha hecho es la corona de la Reina Victoria de Wyon. Gothic type
> Como lo fue España en el XVII y XVIII.
> A mi me gustan. No tanto los soberanos “normales” pero si los algo más raros y sobre todo los dobles y los quintuples soberanos.



Hombre, pero es que eso ya son palabras mayores. La corona gótica, sobre todo el reverso es una maravilla. Han hecho hace poco alguna reacuñación en oro con precios disparados, replicando exactamente el diseño original. Por algo será. 
Pero nos referíamos a los soberanos comunes, como alternativa al bullion moderno.
Los dobles y quintuples claro que lucen más, pero lo pagas. Si viste la subasta de Cayón última, salió uno de cada del jubileo. El doble pronto se disparó y el quintuple resultó ser una imitación y no se vendió porque rectificaron el texto pero manteniendo el precio de salida.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, pero es que eso ya son palabras mayores. La corona gótica, sobre todo el reverso es una maravilla. Han hecho hace poco alguna reacuñación en oro con precios disparados, replicando exactamente el diseño original. Por algo será.
> Pero nos referíamos a los soberanos comunes, como alternativa al bullion moderno.
> Los dobles y quintuples claro que lucen más, pero lo pagas. Si viste la subasta de Cayón última, salió uno de cada del jubileo. El doble pronto se disparó y el quintuple resultó ser una imitación y no se vendió porque rectificaron el texto pero manteniendo el precio de salida.



Es que esa corona acuñada en proof es….bufff….y los tonos pueden llegar a adquirir, violáceos, rosas…pasada. El precio también es una pasada.

Si, vi y participé en la subasta de Cayon.
Cuatro piezas de doble o quintuple.
La quintuple de 1887 jubileo en SC que resultó ser imitación de joyería y lo avisaron a mitad de partido cuando ya iba por 2200….y subiendo. Quedó naturalmente desierta.
El doble de Victoria jubileo 1887 en SC- muy bonito..,.pero precio brutal 1250+martillo. Salvaje. 1475. Muy caro para mi gusto.
Un doble de Victoria 1893 en estado decentillo a 1000 euros tras martillos. Precio bien. Justo, quizá alguna puja más pudiera haber entrado.
Quintuple de Eduardo VII de 1902 coronación a 1950 tras martillo. Eso es spot+4. Una moneda de tirada 34000 con más de 26000 fundidas. Existen 8000 de circulación y 8000 proofs matte.


----------



## azathot (5 Ene 2022)

Hola qué sabéis sobre el león de judah que venden en el dorado coins? es parte de alguna serie ? Tenéis alguna información?


----------



## Arthur69 (5 Ene 2022)

No digo ná, y lo digo tó:


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Ene 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> No digo ná, y lo digo tó:
> Ver archivo adjunto 895187
> Ver archivo adjunto 895188



No dices nada, no.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ene 2022)

azathot dijo:


> Hola qué sabéis sobre el león de judah que venden en el dorado coins? es parte de alguna serie ? Tenéis alguna información?



Según esta web americana pertenece a una serie que junto a la moneda Tree of Life, ambas conforman la Truth Series. Yo tengo la primera que salió en el 2018 y que el leon tenía una cara como desencajada que recordaba a Rajoy . Luego al ver que el siguiente año repetían motivo, pasé. Pero la volví a pillar en 2020 que cambiaron el motivo al que hay ahora y que en mano gana. Pero tampoco es la gran cosa. Si la pillas a buen precio y para completar pedido... Así las he comprado yo


----------



## Daviot (6 Ene 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Según esta web americana pertenece a una serie que junto a la moneda Tree of Life, ambas conforman la Truth Series. Yo tengo la primera que salió en el 2018 y que el leon tenía una cara como desencajada que recordaba a Rajoy . Luego al ver que el siguiente año repetían motivo, pasé. Pero la volví a pillar en 2020 que cambiaron el motivo al que hay ahora y que en mano gana. Pero tampoco es la gran cosa. Si la pillas a buen precio y para completar pedido... Así las he comprado yo



Pues esto ya resuelve el misterio de las monedas `Tree of life´ donde venía micrograbadas unas frases pero estas frases resulta que solo son la mitad, en concreto la primera mitad de un salmo o frase de la Biblia.

La segunda mitad del salmo viene en la moneda del León rugiente de Judá que sale en la primera mitad del año y la primera mitad del salmo viene en la del Arbol de la vida que sale en la segunda mitad del año. Cada año cambia la frase micrograbada.

La moneda del León tiene 2 diseños. El primero y creo que no muy afortunado es para los años 2018 y 2019 y el segundo mejor logrado se utiliza en las monedas del 2020,2021 y 2022. La frase viene micrograbada en la melena del león en las monedas de 2018 y 2019 y en la corona del león en las monedas de 2020,2021 y 2022.












Año 2018, tirada 50.000, frase: AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE ( Y LA VERDAD OS HARÁ LIBRES )

Año 2019, tirada 50.000, frase: NO ONE COMES TO THE FATHER EXCEPT THROUGH ME ( NADIE VIENE AL PADRE SI NO ES A TRAVÉS DE MÍ )

Año 2020, tirada 50.000, frase: IN YOUR MAJESTY RIDE OUT VICTORIOSLY (EN SU MAJESTAD, SALGA VICTORIOSAMENTE )

Año 2021, tirada 150.000, frase: SENT OUT YOUR LIGHT AND YOUR TRUTH ( ENVÍA TU LUZ Y TU VERDAD )

Año 2022, tirada 150.000, frase: ALL YOUR WORDS ARE TRUE ( TODAS TUS PALABRAS SON CIERTAS )

Edito: A ver, creo que está un poco enrevesada la cosa, parece ser que el León rugiente que sale en la primera mitad del año es el que lleva la segunda mitad de la frase y el Arbol de la vida que sale después, en la segunda mitad del año,es la que lleva la primera mitad de la frase. Ya lo he modificado en el post.


----------



## Beto (6 Ene 2022)

Anda, yo tengo los árboles pero los leones no me decían nada


----------



## Daviot (6 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Anda, yo tengo los árboles pero los leones no me decían nada



Sí, yo también tengo algún arbol y está muy bien. También tengo algún león del segundo diseño y gana mucho en mano respecto a la foto.


----------



## azathot (10 Ene 2022)

Cuánto se pagaría hoy por una de las primeras maple leaf del 1988?? Las que veo me parecen caras..


----------



## Muttley (13 Ene 2022)

Búfalos de oro 
Para los paladares más exigentes


----------



## Daviot (13 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Búfalos de oro
> Para los paladares más exigentes



Completamente de acuerdo en que es una de las mejores monedas bullion que hay en el mercado. Hasta hace muy poco acceder a ella llevaba un premium algo mayor que cualquier otra moneda bullion mientras que ahora es bastante asequible.


----------



## Daviot (13 Ene 2022)

azathot dijo:


> Cuánto se pagaría hoy por una de las primeras maple leaf del 1988?? Las que veo me parecen caras..



Pues entre 30 y 40 euros según los precios reales pagados en Ebay.


----------



## jkaza (14 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Búfalos de oro
> Para los paladares más exigentes



Hay Buffalos de plata? Qué opinión tenéis?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Hay Buffalos de plata? Qué opinión tenéis?



Hay buffalos de plata de distintas mints, y son de lo mas barato que hay, mas baratos que las bullion mas comunes. Creo que los mejores o los mejor valorados son los de la Sunshine Mint.

Aquí no habrá muchos y si los hay serán bastante mas caros que en USA. En USA hay básicamente 3 tipos de moneda principalmente:
- Constitutional o junk -> 1, 1/2 dolar, dimes.. su precio se calcula en face value.
- Rounds (aquí entran los buffalos).
- Bullion -> los que todos conocemos tipo Eagles, Maples etc y las de premium

Habia un tiempo en el que el precio de las mismas iba en ese orden, ahora me consta que el junk se ha puesto por las nubes y hay veces que es incluso mas caro proporcionalmente que una Britannia para que me entiendas.

Mi opinión es que para uno que viva en USA sale muy asequible comprar Buffalos, tienen muchísima variedad de distintas mints como digo. Aqui no llegan, y si llegan hay que pagar demasiado premium, cosa que los hace inviables (si los encuentras, no se ven mucho) teniendo bullion tipo Filarmonica, Britannia o incluso Maple mas baratas. Ahora si quieres tener un par por capricho, me parece bien.


----------



## Zoeric (14 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay buffalos de plata de distintas mints, y son de lo mas barato que hay, mas baratos que las bullion mas comunes. Creo que los mejores o los mejor valorados son los de la Sunshine Mint.
> 
> Aquí no habrá muchos y si los hay serán bastante mas caros que en USA. En USA hay básicamente 3 tipos de moneda principalmente:
> - Constitutional o junk -> 1, 1/2 dolar, dimes.. su precio se calcula en face value.
> ...



No todos los búfalos de plata son rounds.
Y por supuesto esos búfalos ni son de lo más barato que hay ni más baratos que las bullion más comunes.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 Ene 2022)

Comparto una imagen que me ha hecho gracia de silverswueeze.
Este será mi haren pero comprare un par más de rubias


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Comparto una imagen que me ha hecho gracia de silverswueeze.
> Este será mi haren pero comprare un par más de rubias
> Ver archivo adjunto 906457


----------



## Daviot (15 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Hay Buffalos de plata? Qué opinión tenéis?



El único Buffalo de plata que hay como moneda es el que sacó la U.S. Mint en el año 2001 y sólo ese año, con valor facial de un dólar y tirada de 500.000 monedas.




Los demás Buffalos de plata como bien han dicho son rounds que los hacen mints privadas y creo que no llegan a la calidad del Buffalo original que todos conocemos aunque alguno se asemeja algo.


----------



## Razkin (15 Ene 2022)




----------



## timi (23 Ene 2022)

ya tenemos la primera prehistoric del 2022


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Compré en Coininvest un tubo de monedas y un panda de plata.
Pues resulta que le habrán dado tal ostia al paquete que el tubo a venido abierto y la cápsula del panda rota.
Merece la pena decirles algo? Que haríais?
dejo foto para que veáis


----------



## Forcopula (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Compré en Coininvest un tubo de monedas y un panda de plata.
> Pues resulta que le habrán dado tal ostia al paquete que el tubo a venido abierto y la cápsula del panda rota.
> Merece la pena decirles algo? Que haríais?
> dejo foto para que veáis
> Ver archivo adjunto 920499



Los pandas vienen en bandejas, no en tubos. Si los han metido en tubos y no los han sellado es culpa suya, yo me quejaría.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Compré en Coininvest un tubo de monedas y un panda de plata.
> Pues resulta que le habrán dado tal ostia al paquete que el tubo a venido abierto y la cápsula del panda rota.
> Merece la pena decirles algo? Que haríais?
> dejo foto para que veáis
> Ver archivo adjunto 920499



Hay algún daño ademas de la cápsula?


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los pandas vienen en bandejas, no en tubos. Si los han metido en tubos y no los han sellado es culpa suya, yo me quejaría.



que esperarias conseguir con la queja?


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay algún daño ademas de la cápsula?



no lo se porque vivo en otro pais, ha cogido mi señora madre el paquete por mi y me ha enviado la foto del desastre.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> no lo se porque vivo en otro pais, ha cogido mi señora madre el paquete por mi y me ha enviado la foto del desastre.



Yo si solo es la cápsula no me molestaría, si las monedas están dañadas, si que lo reclamaría.


----------



## PLACOINS (26 Ene 2022)

Hola , lo comente en alguna ocasión que es la suerte que tengas en el transporte . Hay personas en las agencias muy poco cuidadosas , no se si lo suyo lo tratan igual ...
Estoy seguro que Coininvest lo habrá preparado , como lo habría hecho cualquier otra , con todo el cuidado , pero el transporte ha dejado mucho que desear. Como te han comentado los compañeros , si las monedas no presentan ningún daño , el plástico es lo de menos. Pero te entiendo perfectamente , el mal gusto que da abrir un paquete y ver el desastre ocasionado por algún irresponsable. No obstante si en sucesivos envíos de la misma empresa de transporte , hubiese posteriores desperfectos , una reclamación inmediata no estaría demás. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Ene 2022)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola , lo comente en alguna ocasión que es la suerte que tengas en el transporte . Hay personas en las agencias muy poco cuidadosas , no se si lo suyo lo tratan igual ...
> Estoy seguro que Coininvest lo habrá preparado , como lo habría hecho cualquier otra , con todo el cuidado , pero el transporte ha dejado mucho que desear. Como te han comentado los compañeros , si las monedas no presentan ningún daño , el plástico es lo de menos. Pero te entiendo perfectamente , el mal gusto que da abrir un paquete y ver el desastre ocasionado por algún irresponsable. No obstante si en sucesivos envíos de la misma empresa de transporte , hubiese posteriores desperfectos , una reclamación inmediata no estaría demás.
> Un saludo a todos.



Que esperarías conseguir con la reclamación? 
buenos días


----------



## Daviot (28 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Compré en Coininvest un tubo de monedas y un panda de plata.
> Pues resulta que le habrán dado tal ostia al paquete que el tubo a venido abierto y la cápsula del panda rota.
> Merece la pena decirles algo? Que haríais?
> dejo foto para que veáis
> Ver archivo adjunto 920499



Yo que tú reclamaría, la moneda puede incluso que tenga algún rayón.

A mí una vez me llegó un pedido de los belgas cuando todavía lo enviaban en caja de cartón. La caja además venía recubierta de un plástico azul y cuando la abrí me di cuenta de que por el exterior la habían rajado haciendo una X y que por ahí se podía acceder al interior de la caja.

Hice fotos y se lo comuniqué a los belgas. Afortunadamente no faltaba nada pero una moneda de kilo venía con la cápsula rota.

Los belgas como siempre refunfuñando que como no lo había visto cuando me lo entregó el mensajero. No se veía porque lo tapaba el plástico.

Bueno, al final me mandaron una cápsula nueva para la moneda de kilo y creo que mi reclamación junto a alguna otra igual les ha hecho decidirse por mandar los pedidos en las cajas de Ikea.


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo que tú reclamaría, la moneda puede incluso que tenga algún rayón.
> 
> A mí una vez me llegó un pedido de los belgas cuando todavía lo enviaban en caja de cartón. La caja además venía recubierta de un plástico azul y cuando la abrí me di cuenta de que por el exterior la habían rajado haciendo una X y que por ahí se podía acceder al interior de la caja.
> 
> ...



Una recomendación: graba un vídeo de la apertura de la caja, primero cerrada desde todos los ángulos y continúa mostrando el contenido. En caso de daño, falta de piezas es una forma de demostrar que no eres el responsable


----------



## Daviot (28 Ene 2022)

Si quereís reiros un rato, ved como un youtuber yanquee trata de abrir un pedido de los belgas que se lo envían en la caja de Ikea con los remaches.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo que tú reclamaría, la moneda puede incluso que tenga algún rayón.
> 
> A mí una vez me llegó un pedido de los belgas cuando todavía lo enviaban en caja de cartón. La caja además venía recubierta de un plástico azul y cuando la abrí me di cuenta de que por el exterior la habían rajado haciendo una X y que por ahí se podía acceder al interior de la caja.
> 
> ...



Ya daviot pero que me van a dar? De que va a servir la queja?


----------



## Daviot (28 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya daviot pero que me van a dar? De que va a servir la queja?



Hombre por lo menos una cápsula nueva y si lo pides igual te cambian también el panda.


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2022)

Por si fuera de interés. 
No es para moneda bullion donde aplica razonablemente bien la escala Sheldon, pero indispensable para los que compren monedas en oro viejo y 8 reales de sXVIi hasta el SXIX 
Masterclass de @fff


----------



## Razkin (2 Feb 2022)

A mi esta serie me gusta. 3ª moneda con Newton. Temática, diseños, tirada de 10.000, no sale con mucho premium,..... a la saca.


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> A mi esta serie me gusta. 3ª moneda con Newton. Temática, diseños, tirada de 10.000, no sale con mucho premium,..... a la saca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929760
> Ver archivo adjunto 929761



la verdad es que es bonita, y no solo no tiene a la biega detras sino que tiene a una chortina enseñando media teta, la voy metiendo al carrito yo tambien


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Feb 2022)

Andorrano abre tienda en Bilbo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kooraff (3 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> A mi esta serie me gusta. 3ª moneda con Newton. Temática, diseños, tirada de 10.000, no sale con mucho premium,..... a la saca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929760
> Ver archivo adjunto 929761



BUENAS
Que pagina lo comprais??
saludos


----------



## kooraff (3 Feb 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Andorrano abre tienda en Bilbo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues es buena noticia ya que me queda cerca. Se saben fechas?? Habra que pasarse a cotillear jejeje


----------



## Razkin (3 Feb 2022)

kooraff dijo:


> BUENAS
> Que pagina lo comprais??
> saludos



La verás en casi todas. Yo espero la tengan próximamente en El Dorado. Las 2 primeras han pasado por esta tienda y ajustadas de precio (envío incluido).


----------



## Daviot (4 Feb 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Andorrano abre tienda en Bilbo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Se ve que los de Bilbao hacen muchos pedidos y por eso abren tienda allí.


----------



## Razkin (6 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Se ve que los de Bilbao hacen muchos pedidos y por eso abren tienda allí.



... pero que hostias una onza!!! a mi ponme kilos joder, que soy de Bilbao!!!


----------



## Razkin (6 Feb 2022)

Hay que ver como mejoran las monedas con el antique finish.


----------



## Daviot (6 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> ... pero que hostias una onza!!! a mi ponme kilos joder, que soy de Bilbao!!!



Hostias Patxi, por qué no dices antes?. Aiba la hostia.


----------



## Basster (7 Feb 2022)

Venía a comentar lo de Andorrano. Feliz noticia la verdad, ya puedo ir presencialmente a comprar las chuches.


----------



## no_me_consta (7 Feb 2022)

kooraff dijo:


> Pues es buena noticia ya que me queda cerca. Se saben fechas?? Habra que pasarse a cotillear jejeje



Ya está abierta, Rodríguez Arias 23.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## no_me_consta (7 Feb 2022)

Veo que esta moneda no tiene mucho tirón, a mi me parece bastante decente. Como lo veis?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (7 Feb 2022)

¿Arca de Noé?
¿Armenia? (supongo que sólo de nombre).


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2022)

Over_the_Rainbow dijo:


> ¿Arca de Noé?
> ¿Armenia? (supongo que sólo de nombre).



No sólo también se llevan los royalties


----------



## Daviot (7 Feb 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Veo que esta moneda no tiene mucho tirón, a mi me parece bastante decente. Como lo veis?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Está bastante bien como moneda bullion básica y con un precio muy bueno incluso las de 5 oz y las de kilo.

Ya como colección comentaros una reciente que hay de Tokelau sobre búhos y con sólo 5.000 monedas por búho.

Ya han sacado 2, el tercero deberían sacarlo ya.


----------



## Razkin (7 Feb 2022)

Van 3. Te falta 2018.


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Van 3. Te falta 2018.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935339



Esa moneda parece que es una edición aislada y no forma parte de la serie que comenta @Daviot arriba. De hecho echando un vistazo a varias tiendas europeas todas dicen que son dos monedas de momento, siendo la Great Horned Owl la primera. Lo que ha dicho el compañero @Daviot, vaya. Yo tengo ambas y la del búho cornudo la pillé a un precio cojonudo. Y ahora veo el premium que ha pillado (+60€) y me he llevado la alegría de la noche


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Van 3. Te falta 2018.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935339



Que raro !!!

Como dice @TomBolillo yo creo que ponen por ahí que son las 2 que he puesto que ambas son del 2021 mientras esa del 2018 por lo que veo la sacaban en Proof con caja y con 65 mm de diámetro.


----------



## Razkin (8 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que ha sido un cambio de táctica. Solo ver el arte nos damos cuenta que van del mismo rollo. De hecho la del 2018 ya se anunciaba como primera de una serie. Cierto que era en proof y tirada muy limitada. Se vendía por unos 70 euros. Quizás han pensado que en bullion, con mayor tirada y a 30 euros sacan más beneficio. Veremos si ese Scops Owl lo sacan tambien en bullion. Lo dudo. 
Caso que me esta recordando a la serie de las virtudes de la reina, pero al contrario. Aquí se estrenaron con una bullion "Harmony" , luego la sacan en proof, y seguido la "Veritas" y "Caritas" solo en proof. Al menos de momento y que yo sepa..


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933490
> 
> 
> Hay que ver como mejoran las monedas con el antique finish.
> ...



de esas de europa compre un tubo, no la antique finish sino la normal, era la que mas barata habia en el momento, pero bueno plata es


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

Hablando de las antique finish aquí os pongo como he conseguido que se tonifique un round de plata de la colección Privateer.

Lo he hecho dejando el round en la repisa de la ventana durante semanas.


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de las antique finish aquí os pongo como he conseguido que se tonifique un round de plata de la colección Privateer.
> 
> Lo he hecho dejando el round en la repisa de la ventana durante semanas.



Muy bonito, ¿pasa por el contacto directo con el sol? 
En youtube vi un video que explicaban como hacer tonning con cascaras de huevo, probablemente lo haga con alguna onza azteca que queda precioso la verdad


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Muy bonito, ¿pasa por el contacto directo con el sol?
> En youtube vi un video que explicaban como hacer tonning con cascaras de huevo, probablemente lo haga con alguna onza azteca que queda precioso la verdad



En teoría sería con el contacto prolongado de la plata con los sulfuros y oxígeno del aire.

Sí, hay formas artificiales de tonificar las monedas pero por lo general son repudiadas por los aficionados.


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de las antique finish aquí os pongo como he conseguido que se tonifique un round de plata de la colección Privateer.
> 
> Lo he hecho dejando el round en la repisa de la ventana durante semanas.



Poner las monedas a secar como los jamones no se si es buena idea


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Poner las monedas a secar como los jamones no se si es buena idea



Porqué no?

Así se consigue que se definan más los detalles. Aquí pongo la foto de la mía tonificada sin filtros comparada con otra foto real sin tonificar.







Y ahora pongo la foto de la mía tonificada usando filtros como hacen todas la páginas en internet.


----------



## Razkin (8 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de las antique finish aquí os pongo como he conseguido que se tonifique un round de plata de la colección Privateer.
> 
> Lo he hecho dejando el round en la repisa de la ventana durante semanas.



Curioso. No es mal tono el conseguido. ¿En cuantas semanas? ¿le ha dado sol y sombra? ¿esa round supongo sería 999? Voy a experimentar con alguna de mis baratas. (Seguro que solo consigo algún punto oxidación o que me la birle una urraca)


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Curioso. No es mal tono el conseguido. ¿En cuantas semanas? ¿le ha dado sol y sombra? ¿esa round supongo sería 999? Voy a experimentar con alguna de mis baratas. (Seguro que solo consigo algún punto oxidación o que me la birle una urraca)



Sí, le ha dado sol y sombra, creo que ha estado unos 3 meses. He procurado ponerla entre las ventanas exteriores e interiores para evitar tentaciones a las urracas.

Las de Privateer se prestan bien a esto porque son alto relieve.


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Porqué no?
> 
> Así se consigue que se definan más los detalles. Aquí pongo la foto de la mía tonificada sin filtros comparada con otra foto real sin tonificar.
> 
> ...



En foto gana, pero no se en mano. El brillo de la original hace que en la fotografía según el ángulo pierda


----------



## Cipotecon (9 Feb 2022)

es cosa mia o los belgas se han subido a la parra?? 
en coininvest estan las onzas a 24€ con envio gratuito
los belgas las tienen igual o mas caras pero teniendo que pagar 44€ de envio


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Los American Buffalo son una pasada. Más adelante ya te irás haciendo con otras buenas monedas que todo buen `stacker´ debe tener como la moneda de 50 pesos centenario de Méjico con sus 37 mm de diámetro, la de 20 pesos con el calendario azteca también de Méjico y alguna Libertad Reverse Proof tampoco puede faltar bien sea de plata o de oro.



ojo al final.
SORPRESA PARA NO PERDÉRSELA


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Porqué no?
> 
> Así se consigue que se definan más los detalles. Aquí pongo la foto de la mía tonificada sin filtros comparada con otra foto real sin tonificar.
> 
> ...



una de las monedas más bonitas que he tenido en la mano 
Para los interesados


----------



## Daviot (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno que os parece la nueva moneda de la colección Tudor Beasts. 

A mí no me convence, ahora resulta que las bestias tienen 3 dedos, además horrendos y esa corona barata. La oreja del bicho de Disney.







Comparemos con la de las bestias de la reina.


----------



## azathot (15 Feb 2022)

Con lo bien que lo hicieron con las bestias de la reina. ... Y lo que la están cagando con esta


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno que os parece la nueva moneda de la colección Tudor Beasts.
> 
> A mí no me convence, ahora resulta que las bestias tienen 3 dedos, además horrendos y esa corona barata. La oreja del bicho de Disney.
> 
> ...



Pues yo la veo bien para ponerla en el belen de caganer: el león estreñido


----------



## andres_81 (15 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno que os parece la nueva moneda de la colección Tudor Beasts.
> 
> A mí no me convence, ahora resulta que las bestias tienen 3 dedos, además horrendos y esa corona barata. La oreja del bicho de Disney.
> 
> ...



Las bestias de la reina las diseño Jody Clark. Suele hacer trabajos muy buenos. 

Sabemos ya de quién es el diseño de esta nueva colección??


----------



## Daviot (15 Feb 2022)

andres_81 dijo:


> Las bestias de la reina las diseño Jody Clark. Suele hacer trabajos muy buenos.
> 
> Sabemos ya de quién es el diseño de esta nueva colección??



He aquí el responsable de estos desaguisados propios de un niño de 10 años. 30 años pone que lleva como ilustrador y escultor....jaja.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno que os parece la nueva moneda de la colección Tudor Beasts.
> 
> A mí no me convence, ahora resulta que las bestias tienen 3 dedos, además horrendos y esa corona barata. La oreja del bicho de Disney.
> 
> ...



Que desastre, que decepción, yo quería comprarlas pero viendo esto, ni en pintura, el leon mutante parece estar defecando… que pena


----------



## no_me_consta (17 Feb 2022)

10dias y aún no ha salido, coininvest. Esta gente siempre le da emoción al asunto, quiero las monedas, hijos de puta.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (17 Feb 2022)

Buenas, por fin me ha llegado una de mis ultimas adquisiciones con las que voy cerrando las compras salvo que salga algo muy interesante.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas, por fin me ha llegado una de mis ultimas adquisiciones con las que voy cerrando las compras salvo que salga algo muy interesante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947550
> 
> ...



“El que saca la tarjeta pa comprar media onza es un parguela”

Eso si, preciosa

Sabes en cuantos tamaños la hacen??
En 2021 compré todos los tamaños de la filarmónica de oro y compré cápsulas cuadradas para todas ellas y quiero comprar un estuche también.

quiero hacer lo mismo en 2022 pero con esta de méxico, el problema es que la disponibilidad de ellas es escasa y me puedo quedar con la colección a medio terminar, aunque tengo todo 2022


----------



## Daviot (17 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> “El que saca la tarjeta pa comprar media onza es un parguela”
> 
> Eso si, preciosa
> 
> ...



El problema de las Libertades son las reverse proof que sólo se llevan haciendo desde el 2018 y entre la novedad y que tienen una tirada muy baja se van a las nubes.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> El problema de las Libertades son las reverse proof que sólo se llevan haciendo desde el 2018 y entre la novedad y que tienen una tirada muy baja se van a las nubes.



Ya, yo me iria a las normales, las bullion vaya. 
Acabo de ver que hay 5 tamaños asique genial, intentare hacer la coleccion este año


----------



## Daviot (17 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> “El que saca la tarjeta pa comprar media onza es un parguela”
> 
> Eso si, preciosa
> 
> ...



En reverse proof de oro sólo las hacen de 1/2 onza y de 1 oz lo que las hace un poco más exclusivas todavía.


----------



## Daviot (17 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya, yo me iria a las normales, las bullion vaya.
> Acabo de ver que hay 5 tamaños asique genial, intentare hacer la coleccion este año



Naa, una vez que has visto una reverse proof estás perdido.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Feb 2022)

El descuento del andorrano “envio12” que es??¿ Gratis?

solo hay código de envío gratis en Coininvest??
No me ando con miserias, mínimo dos tubos


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> El descuento del andorrano “envio12” que es??¿ Gratis?
> 
> solo hay código de envío gratis en Coininvest??
> No me ando con miserias, mínimo dos tubos



No hombre, envío 12 es para el Andorrano.

Para Coininvest eran LAVETAFREE cortesía de @lvdo .


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No hombre, envío 12 es para el Andorrano.
> 
> Para Coininvest eran LAVETAFREE cortesía de @lvdo .



Jajajaj no me refería a que el pedido fuera gratis, me refiero que si con el código “envio12” el envío es gratis en el andorrano, o para que es ese código.


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> El descuento del andorrano “envio12” que es??¿ Gratis?
> 
> solo hay código de envío gratis en Coininvest??
> No me ando con miserias, mínimo dos tubos



No hombre, el código envío 12 es para el andorrano.

Te pongo el cuadro con los descuentos que puso @sdPrincBurb.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No hombre, el código envío 12 es para el andorrano.
> 
> Te pongo el cuadro con los descuentos que puso @sdPrincBurb.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951344



no me estás entendiendo o no me estoy explicando.
¿que consigo con el código “envío12”?


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> no me estás entendiendo o no me estoy explicando.
> ¿que consigo con el código “envío12”?



Pues no recuerdo muy bien si era envío gratis o algún tipo de descuento sobre el envío.

Pensaba que estabas más interesado en los cupones de Coininvest.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues no recuerdo muy bien si era envío gratis o algún tipo de descuento sobre el envío.
> 
> Pensaba que estabas más interesado en los cupones de Coininvest.



En coinvest ya tengo interiorizado que el envío siempre es gratis porque puedes usar el código siempre.
La putada es que justo para dos tubos sale lo mismo en Coininvest con envío gratis que en los belgas pagando 44€ de envío. Normalmente es 1€ por onza de diferencia entre ambas; por lo que para 40onzas aprox es lo mismo


----------



## Muttley (23 Feb 2022)

Pasada de monedas 
CIT 
Ultra high relief 
A ver si os gusta


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Feb 2022)

Quiero empezar a aprender de numismatica, para comprar algo más que britannias y philarmonicas. 
en españa que monedas son las más comunes de oro y plata? 
de plata supongo que los paquillos. 
De la época colonial? 
que tal de precio? Son asequibles?


----------



## asqueado (24 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Quiero empezar a aprender de numismatica, para comprar algo más que britannias y philarmonicas.
> en españa que monedas son las más comunes de oro y plata?
> de plata supongo que los paquillos.
> De la época colonial?
> que tal de precio? Son asequibles?




Pues yo recomendaria coleccionar los duros del mundo.
Hace muchos años comence yo hacerlo y nunca me arrepentire, son monedas de plata de diferentes kilatajes, muy bonitas y poco vistas en general.
Estan muy bien de precio, bueno cuando yo las compraba asi era, ahora estoy ya un poco desconectado, muchos foreros saben la coleccion que tengo y estoy encantado.
Existen dos libros magnificos por Juan R. Cayon, autor de los mismos , confeccionados el dia 13 de Enero de 1983 en los talleres de imprenta Fareso S.A. en el Paseo de lal Direccion nº 5 de Madrid.
Me faltan algunas de ellas, pocas, que nunca las conseguire, no porque no salgan al mercado como las he visto en ocasiones, si no por el precio de las mismas, son muy raras.
Te adjunto foto de ambos libros, yo las que tengo casi todas son las de desde 1870, del otro libro desde 1770 a 1869 tengo muy pocas apenas salen al mercado y carisimas, pero es digno de ver sus paginas por la grandiosidad de las monedas


----------



## Mandarineri (24 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Quiero empezar a aprender de numismatica, para comprar algo más que britannias y philarmonicas.
> en españa que monedas son las más comunes de oro y plata?
> de plata supongo que los paquillos.
> De la época colonial?
> que tal de precio? Son asequibles?



En oro, la moneda bullion históricamente han sido las 25 pesetas de AlfonsoXII con 8,06 g de oro 900. Se acuñaron por millones a finales del siglo XIX y tienen poco o incluso nulo valor numismático. Sobre precios te puedo contar mi caso... Las 2 últimas que he comprado en estos 2 primeros meses del año me han salido por 405 y 410€ en 2 numismáticas diferentes.


----------



## Daviot (24 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Pasada de monedas
> CIT
> Ultra high relief
> A ver si os gusta



El vídeo y las monedas muy chulos pero esos premiums para monedas bullion creo que es un error pagarlos porque va ser muy difícil recuperar ese premium el día que se vendan. Casi seguramente sea perder dinero y bastante.


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Quiero empezar a aprender de numismatica, para comprar algo más que britannias y philarmonicas.
> en españa que monedas son las más comunes de oro y plata?
> de plata supongo que los paquillos.
> De la época colonial?
> que tal de precio? Son asequibles?








Daviot dijo:


> El vídeo y las monedas muy chulos pero esos premiums para monedas bullion creo que es un error pagarlos porque va ser muy difícil recuperar ese premium el día que se vendan. Casi seguramente sea perder dinero y bastante.



Pues si. 
Es de capricho, no de inversión. 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Daviot (24 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Quiero empezar a aprender de numismatica, para comprar algo más que britannias y philarmonicas.
> en españa que monedas son las más comunes de oro y plata?
> de plata supongo que los paquillos.
> De la época colonial?
> que tal de precio? Son asequibles?



Pues prepara la cartera y ármate de paciencia.

Eso sí, por este foro tienes buenos maestros.


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2022)

Bueno para aquellos foreros que decidan coleccionar los duros del mundo y no encuentren los libros del autor Juan R. Cayon, voy abrir un hilo, donde subire por paises las fotos de los duros, detallando algunas cualidades de dichas monedas


----------



## kooraff (25 Feb 2022)

BUENAS
Esta disponible gratuitamente un trabajazo de ALEX LORCA 
Guía de Duros del Mundo 1800-1950 (3ª Edición) (imperio-numismatico.com) 
saludos


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2022)

kooraff dijo:


> BUENAS
> Esta disponible gratuitamente un trabajazo de ALEX LORCA
> Guía de Duros del Mundo 1800-1950 (3ª Edición) (imperio-numismatico.com)
> saludos




Pues estupendo, cierro el hilo que he abierto sobre el tema


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta que no se si me vais a saber responder; ¿se puede pagar en Coininvest con £ y que el envío vaya a España? 
normalmente cambio £ a € pero tengo un límite mensual gratuito de cambio con Revolut y no quiero pagar comisiones.


----------



## darreba (27 Feb 2022)

Buenos dias , me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre esta moneda BIELORUSIA 2006 - 12 meses de cuento de Hadas, (lo siento no sé colgar fotos) , mas que por la plata me interesa por bonita.


----------



## asqueado (27 Feb 2022)

darreba dijo:


> Buenos dias , me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre esta moneda BIELORUSIA 2006 - 12 meses de cuento de Hadas, (lo siento no sé colgar fotos) , mas que por la plata me interesa por bonita.




Si te refieres a esta

















Bielorrusia 20 Rublos del 2006
Peso 28,28 grs Prof
Tirada 20.000
Ag 925

Para mi la veo un poco caro con mucho premium, en la red esta sobre 100 euros, demasiado


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Feb 2022)

darreba dijo:


> Buenos dias , me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre esta moneda BIELORUSIA 2006 - 12 meses de cuento de Hadas, (lo siento no sé colgar fotos) , mas que por la plata me interesa por bonita.



Con esa colección me inicié yo en el coleccionismo hace 14 años.

Para mi de las colecciones más bonitas que existen.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darreba (27 Feb 2022)

Hola , gracias por vuestra opinion , la he visto en una tienda local por 40€ y me parecia muy interesante .


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Feb 2022)

Es muy buen precio y más siendo en tienda, que te ahorras gastos de envío. 

Yo ni me lo pensaba.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darreba (27 Feb 2022)

Si , eso pensaba , ire a por ella .


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Mar 2022)

Me encanta la de este año también 

en oro tiene que ser una pasada


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Mar 2022)

@Daviot a ti que te gustan reverse proof tienes en European Mint está a 2000€ 



corre que solo quedan 7


----------



## Daviot (8 Mar 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> @Daviot a ti que te gustan reverse proof tienes en European Mint está a 2000€
> Ver archivo adjunto 973498
> 
> 
> corre que solo quedan 7



Pues has acertado, de momento no la tengo.


----------



## Daviot (8 Mar 2022)

Hablando de todo un poco, estoy tratando de vender un Kruger en el hilo de compra-venta y no hay nadie serio interesado en la misma.

Lo que me lleva a preguntaros que tipo de monedas de oro se venden más fácilmente y cuales son las más difíciles de vender.

Hace tiempo creo recordar que un forero comentó que las más fáciles de vender son las del tipo 20 francos, gallo, Napoleones, lucky angel, vrenelis.


----------



## andres_81 (8 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco, estoy tratando de vender un Kruger en el hilo de compra-venta y no hay nadie serio interesado en la misma.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a preguntaros que tipo de monedas de oro se venden más fácilmente y cuales son las más difíciles de vender.
> 
> Hace tiempo creo recordar que un forero comentó que las más fáciles de vender son las del tipo 20 francos, gallo, Napoleones, lucky angel, vrenelis.



Yo creo que se venden mejor las monedas pequeñas, de 6 y de 3 gramos. Aunque penaliza el coste por gramo, no todo el mundo puede soltar 1.800 euros de golpe por una onza.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco, estoy tratando de vender un Kruger en el hilo de compra-venta y no hay nadie serio interesado en la misma.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a preguntaros que tipo de monedas de oro se venden más fácilmente y cuales son las más difíciles de vender.
> 
> Hace tiempo creo recordar que un forero comentó que las más fáciles de vender son las del tipo 20 francos, gallo, Napoleones, lucky angel, vrenelis.



El krugerrand desde siempre se vende a spot o un poco por debajo incluso, no se a que precio lo tendrás anunciado pero me figuro que es eso.

Dicho esto, y según la cotización vaya subiendo, las piezas cuanto mas pequeñas y reconocidas, mas fácil salida van a tener, y si, las que enumeras son las favoritas de mucha gente ya no por su tamaño, sino por su historia. También las monedas históricas mexicanas, austriacas, húngaras, alemanas, y todas las de la union latina.


----------



## Razkin (8 Mar 2022)

Muy cierto lo que indica el compañero sdPrincBurb. Añadiría a como dice ".....según la cotización vaya subiendo" , que nosotros también cada vez somos más pobres, machacados a base de impuestos e inflación. Soltar 1.800 o 2.000 euros empieza a estar jodido en muchos casos. 
Y tambien añadir que esas piezas más pequeñas, no deben tener rareza (que las hay) , ser de las habituales y no pretender sacar más del spot entre particulares. Yo por experiencia se que un soberano, una vrenelli, 20 francos, ..... la puedes vender rápido a spot. Mucha más liquidez. Y esto irá a más.

(pero... reconocer también que nos gustan las monedas grandotas y hemos pecado como cualquier metalero)


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El krugerrand desde siempre se vende a spot o un poco por debajo incluso, no se a que precio lo tendrás anunciado pero me figuro que es eso.
> 
> Dicho esto, y según la cotización vaya subiendo, las piezas cuanto mas pequeñas y reconocidas, mas fácil salida van a tener, y si, las que enumeras son las favoritas de mucha gente ya no por su tamaño, sino por su historia. También las monedas históricas mexicanas, austriacas, húngaras, alemanas, y todas las de la union latina.





Razkin dijo:


> Muy cierto lo que indica el compañero sdPrincBurb. Añadiría a como dice ".....según la cotización vaya subiendo" , que nosotros también cada vez somos más pobres, machacados a base de impuestos e inflación. Soltar 1.800 o 2.000 euros empieza a estar jodido en muchos casos.
> Y tambien añadir que esas piezas más pequeñas, no deben tener rareza (que las hay) , ser de las habituales y no pretender sacar más del spot entre particulares. Yo por experiencia se que un soberano, una vrenelli, 20 francos, ..... la puedes vender rápido a spot. Mucha más liquidez. Y esto irá a más.
> 
> (pero... reconocer también que nos gustan las monedas grandotas y hemos pecado como cualquier metalero)



Habeis dado en el clavo, y es por eso que he decidido empezar mi coleccion de soberanos historicos, tengo el de la viega actual pero voy a comprar los tres de la reina victoria (4 jepetos (diseños) diferentes tiene) y luego hay otro que tambien quiero pero me es mas dificil encontrar y es cuarto de la reina victoria que en el reverso no tiene jorge y el dragon si no el escudo. 
Pero bueno me esperare al lunes o domingo para comprar segun vea las noticias, si esta tranquila la cosa me espero a que abra el mercado y baje el precio, si veo que putin se pone furioso compro cagando leches el domingo, que por cierto vuelven a poner las restricciones de mascarilla en austria las cuales ya habian quitado. esto no se ha acabado, hay que seguir cargando


----------



## IvanRios (19 Mar 2022)

He leído algún comentario desfavorable sobre el koala 2022 no recuerdo si en este hilo. ¿Qué os parece en mano? (Para aquellos que lo hayáis visto en mano, claro).

@Daviot


----------



## rory (19 Mar 2022)

¿Y cuál sería la tienda extranjers más barata?

¿No había una estonia?


----------



## Jacda (19 Mar 2022)

Hola, yo miraria aqui:








GOLD.DE - Deutschlands Nr. 1 Gold-Vergleichsportal


Günstig Gold kaufen & verkaufen im führenden Gold Preisvergleich ✓ Sicher: Nur zertifizierte Händler ✓ Vergleiche Preise von über 30.000 Münzen und Barren




www.gold.de





Compara precios en tiendas alemanas. Y, excepto Heubach edelmetalle, con la cual he tenido malas experiencias, creo que cualquiera es valida.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Mar 2022)

Hola metaleros, estoy buscando esta moneda:





Moneda 20 Lira Reino de Italia (1805–1814) Oro 1808 Napoleón Bonaparte(1769 - 1821) precio Schl-21 Fr-7 Pagani-24 KM-11

¿Alguien ha visto una a la venta en tiendas españolas?


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> ¿Y cuál sería la tienda extranjers más barata?
> 
> ¿No había una estonia?



Sí, europeanmint.com pero salvo lo básico en lo demás tampoco es muy barata y si sube un poco la cesta de la compra te meten 55 euros de gastos de envío.


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

Lo más en interesante es comprar monedas de inversión porque es más fácil comprobar su autenticidad y el día que las quieras vender va a ser mucho más fácil.


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

andres_81 dijo:


> Yo creo que se venden mejor las monedas pequeñas, de 6 y de 3 gramos. Aunque penaliza el coste por gramo, no todo el mundo puede soltar 1.800 euros de golpe por una onza.



Completamente de acuerdo en lo de las monedas de 6 gramos y de ese entorno pero no tanto en las de 3 gramos o 1/10 de oz.


----------



## Muttley (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



En la tienda Munzdachs cuidado que ya comenté el problema que tuve, que no me querían devolver 2000 y pico euros de un pedido que decían que no podían cumplir.

Tardé casi un año en que me lo devolvieran y de milagro. En Aurinum.de cuidado también que envían monedas defectuosas y luego lo niegan y no te dan una solución.

Por lo general cuidado con las tiendas alemanas. La última que me querían liar es que no habían recibido mi transferencia. En cuanto llamé a mi banco para tratar de revocar la trasferencia entonces ya me contestaron que me enviaban el pedido.


----------



## Escorpio (19 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> En la tienda Munzdachs cuidado que ya comenté el problema que tuve, que no me querían devolver 2000 y pico euros de un pedido que decían que no podían cumplir.
> 
> Tardé casi un año en que me lo devolvieran y de milagro. En Aurinum.de cuidado también que envían monedas defectuosas y luego lo niegan y no te dan una solución.
> 
> Por lo general cuidado con las tiendas alemanas. La última que me querían liar es que no habían recibido mi transferencia. En cuanto llamé a mi banco para tratar de revocar la trasferencia entonces ya me contestaron que me enviaban el pedido.



Hola Daviot,
¿Qué opinión tienes de www.coininvest.com?
Gracias


----------



## Jacda (19 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en lo de las monedas de 6 gramos y de ese entorno pero no tanto en las de 3 gramos o 1/10 de oz.



Los 20 francos Vreneli, suelen tener poco sobrespot. 
Lo comento a modo informativo para los demas, no para ti Daviot, que de esto tu nos das las clases. Pero bueno, creo que son buena opcion.
Los soberanos los veo muy caros aun con este precio del oro. Parece como la gasolina, sube rapido el precio y luego baja muy lento.


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2022)

Escorpio dijo:


> Hola Daviot,
> ¿Qué opinión tienes de www.coininvest.com?
> Gracias



Coininvest muy bien, sin problemas. 

Fue donde compré por primera vez. Me mandaron el pedido a un punto Ups y como también te mandan el peso exacto del paquete, yo todo desconfiado fui al establecimiento con mi balanza de cocina para ver si el paquete pesaba exactamente lo que me dijeron.


----------



## Josebs (20 Mar 2022)

Yo apuesto por las mexicanas, las de la union latina, austriacas y algunas españolas que se consiguen a buen precio.


----------



## Daviot (21 Mar 2022)

Se me olvidó decirte que yo probé a comprar 2 veces en Inversoro y muy bien las 2 veces. Compré un American Buffalo y una gold standard. Todo perfecto y lo bueno es que el precio de la moneda incluye el envío gratis.

Lo malo es que desde hace un año o más tienen muy poco stock. Están o estaban asociados con Bullionbypost.eu que igualmente tienen muy poco stock de monedas, no sé como andarán de lingotes.


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2022)

Josebs dijo:


> Yo apuesto por las mexicanas, las de la union latina, austriacas y algunas españolas que se consiguen a buen precio.



No hay moneda fea si no ahorros escasos


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (21 Mar 2022)

Alguna tienda alemana te lo envía en envoltorio muy discreto, tan discreto que hasta que no lo abres no sabes si lo que llega es una chocolatina en forma de moneda o lo que habías pedido. Yo he comprado en Au ra gen tum y bien.


----------



## Daviot (24 Mar 2022)

En eldoradocoins.de tienes tubos para monedas. Envían desde Alemania a España por 6,90 euros.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (24 Mar 2022)

En The Gold House los puedes comprar. La tienda está en Madrid.






Tubos Vacios Oficiales Onzas Plata







www.thegoldhouseonline.es


----------



## asqueado (24 Mar 2022)

Para este año monedas de 1,50 y de 0,50


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

No se han molestado mucho en cambiar de animalito, yo que esperaba el toro o el águila imperial


----------



## Orooo (24 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Para este año monedas de 1,50 y de 0,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es real o un montaje?


----------



## skifi (24 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Para este año monedas de 1,50 y de 0,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dime que, al menos, se curran más el columnario… xD


----------



## asqueado (24 Mar 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Eso es real o un montaje?



Bueno esas son las fotos que me ha enviado una web de numismatica que no quiero hacerle propaganda, ya que ha creado un grupo de pago y ya no te da la informacion total que antes te realizaba, y si quieres saber mas tienes que pagar      , copio y pego su informacion


*Moneda de oro del Lince 2021 y las que vienen en 2022*
Publicado el 24 marzo, 2022 
Estoy en disposición de avanzaros nuevas informaciones referentes a la moneda de inversión española del Lince Ibérico, que la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre – Real Casa de la Moneda emitía por primera vez en 2021 y las novedades que se avecinan para 2022. Veremos como han funcionado las ventas de la del año pasado y los nuevos proyectos previstos para este, de una pieza que ha marcado un antes y un después de las emisiones numismáticas en España.


----------



## Patxin (24 Mar 2022)

Hola. Empecé el año pasado con las onzas de plata y le estoy pillando el gusto gracias a vosotros. Mi pregunta es por la serie Big Five II. ¿Os parece interesante?


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Por cierto que uno pide 2450 por el lince en Wallapop, sa’ quedao augusto


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Hola. Empecé el año pasado con las onzas de plata y le estoy pillando el gusto gracias a vosotros. Mi pregunta es por la serie Big Five II. ¿Os parece interesante?



Calco de la serie I (a parte de mucho más caras). Para mí que quieren seguir estirando el chicle como los británicos con sus bestias


----------



## Daviot (25 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Calco de la serie I (a parte de mucho más caras). Para mí que quieren seguir estirando el chicle como los británicos con sus bestias



Y además la segunda serie con ese León que parece disecado no creo que levante mucho interés.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Y además la segunda serie con ese León que parece disecado no creo que levante mucho interés.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998614


----------



## azathot (26 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a la moneda de hibernia que tiene andorrano. Que me podéis decir?


----------



## Daviot (27 Mar 2022)

azathot dijo:


> En cuanto a la moneda de hibernia que tiene andorrano. Que me podéis decir?



Pues que la tienes también en Europeanmint a 31,30 euros frente a los 36,50 del Andorrano. En Europeanmint pone que te la mandan encapsulada en cambio el Andorrano no dice nada.

Lo siento señores del Andorrano pero hay que ponerse las pilas.

Por lo demás sin haberla visto en mano tiene muy buena pinta al estilo de las Britannia Proof pero esta es BU ( brillante sin circular ).

La tirada tampoco está mal 50.000. No es que sea poco pero hay otras monedas que las hacen con tirada ilimitada que es peor o de 100.000 o 200.000 unidades.


----------



## darreba (27 Mar 2022)

Buenos dias, ¿que opinion teneis de Europeanmint? ¿gastos de envio?


----------



## nedantes (27 Mar 2022)

aquí puedes consultarlos, se tiene hablado de esa tienda y en general sin problema la única pega los gastos de envío



https://www.europeanmint.com/terms/#shipping






darreba dijo:


> Buenos dias, ¿que opinion teneis de Europeanmint? ¿gastos de envio?


----------



## darreba (27 Mar 2022)

hola , muchas gracias , yo suelo comprar 4 -5 monedas y los gastos de envio me j*den un poco .


----------



## Beto (27 Mar 2022)

Europeanmint tiene ahora unas cuantas bien bonitas....pero no tengo ni un euro


----------



## Daviot (27 Mar 2022)

darreba dijo:


> hola , muchas gracias , yo suelo comprar 4 -5 monedas y los gastos de envio me j*den un poco .



En ese caso es mejor comprar aquí en el foro de compraventa o sino en eldoradocoins.de que envía desde Alemania por 6 y pico euros.


----------



## srdome (27 Mar 2022)

También se pueden juntar varios foreos y compartir gastos , por monedas , por el precio de las mismas, una forma que sea justa para todos


----------



## Daviot (28 Mar 2022)

Sí, pero parece que normalmente la gente se interesa más por otras monedas, al menos mientras está empezando.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Mar 2022)

Las tres que me he comprado


----------



## Daviot (29 Mar 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Las tres que me he comprado



Pero pon fotos reales.


----------



## Cipotecon (29 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Pero pon fotos reales.



Las monedas están en españa y yo en Uk, ya me gustaría subir fotos reales


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Daviot (30 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Otra opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando se pone algo por lo menos hay que revisarlo.

Este es el infame vídeo donde Pierre No Doy Una afirma que la moneda de 50 pesos y en general las monedas de oro no hay que comprarlas porque según sus cálculos le quieren cobrar una PRIMA de zumosol del 15 % por la moneda de 50 pesos mejicana.

Cuando resulta que es todo lo contrario. Además en la moneda lo dice claramente 37,5 Gr de Oro PURO.

Pues no, el dice que son 37,5 Gr de oro de aleación y por eso no da una.


----------



## Orooo (30 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Cuando se pone algo por lo menos hay que revisarlo.
> 
> Este es el infame vídeo donde Pierre No Doy Una afirma que la moneda de 50 pesos y en general las monedas de oro no hay que comprarlas porque según sus cálculos le quieren cobrar una PRIMA de zumosol del 15 % por la moneda de 50 pesos mejicana.
> 
> ...




Nunca he visto los videos de ese hombre, pero parece un poco charlatan. Parece una imitacion de Rallo (mismo fondo) a lo Paco.


----------



## Daviot (30 Mar 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Nunca he visto los videos de ese hombre, pero parece un poco charlatan. Parece una imitacion de Rallo (mismo fondo) a lo Paco.



Según la información de Youtube lleva 7 meses colgando vídeos.
329 vídeos en 7 meses, casi 11 vídeos a la semana con poco o nulo rigor informativo, como se ha visto en el vídeo del oro.

Creo que se ajusta bien a la definición de charlatán.


----------



## asqueado (30 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Cuando se pone algo por lo menos hay que revisarlo.
> 
> Este es el infame vídeo donde Pierre No Doy Una afirma que la moneda de 50 pesos y en general las monedas de oro no hay que comprarlas porque según sus cálculos le quieren cobrar una PRIMA de zumosol del 15 % por la moneda de 50 pesos mejicana.
> 
> ...




Ya he quitado el video, parece que molesta mucho, cualquiera se puede equivocar, pienso que puede dar una opinion, como cualquier otra persona, unos pueden estar de acuerdo y otros no, me parece a mi que por aqui hay muchos maestros que se lo tienen muy engreido, yo mas bien me siento un aprendiz en todo, y maestro en nada.
Por cierto la moneda no es de oro puro, NO ES DE ORO PURO
La moneda pesa 41,66 grs de 0,900, segun consta en el world coins y otras











LO DE ESO DE CUANDO SE PONE ALGO POR LO MENOS HAY QUE REVISARLO

vale te pedire permiso a ver si me lo permites, 

o es una norma??, o una orden???


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Ya he quitado el video, parece que molesta mucho, cualquiera se puede equivocar, pienso que puede dar una opinion, como cualquier otra persona, unos pueden estar de acuerdo y otros no, me parece a mi que por aqui hay muchos maestros que se lo tienen muy engreido, yo mas bien me siento un aprendiz en todo, y maestro en nada.
> Por cierto la moneda no es de oro puro, NO ES DE ORO PURO
> La moneda pesa 41,66 grs de 0,900, segun consta en el world coins y otras
> 
> ...



No es ninguna norma, puedes poner lo que quieras, tú y cualquiera. Ni el foro ni el tema me pertenecen en todo caso será de Calopez.

Lo que pasa que este vídeo levantó ampollas con un hilo dedicado especialmente a él.

Claro que la moneda de 50 pesos no es de oro puro, pero ya indica en una de sus caras que contiene 37,5 gramos de oro puro y en cambio Cava dice que pesa 37,5 gramos y de ahí echa cuentas para calcular cuanto oro puro contiene, llevándole a una tremenda equivocación que poco le importa corregirla.

Y efectivamente estoy de acuerdo contigo en que me siento aprendiz de todo y maestro de nada. Para eso estamos en estos hilos para aprender de la experiencia y opiniones de todos.


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2022)

Aquí el hilo donde se comentó el vídeo.





__





Este caballero dice que si vas a comprar oro para invertir mejor que sean lingotes, llevando la contraria a todo el foro


Lo dice claramente. Las monedas son más caras. Dejo el vídeo por si le ayuda a alguien.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## asqueado (31 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Aquí el hilo donde se comentó el vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yo estoy de acuerdo con el que comprar monedas sale mas caro, para gustos los colores, y como ejemplo te pongo el famoso lince sacado recientemente por la FNMT, cuanto premium tiene el mismo???????

El inconveniente que tiene la compra del lingote por la moneda, es que esta ultima es mas identificativa en caso de venta.

Que se equivoque una persona en explicar un asunto en un video, pues creo que puede ser normal y mas si esta pez en esto de los MP, pero por ello no hay que criminizarlo, ni insultarlo, deporte favorito en este foro ultimamente, por eso cada vez veo a menos foreros preparados en intervenir. 

Pero la compra de MP para mi tiene dos significativos, como refugio e inversion a larguisimo plazo.

Yo estoy en desacuerdo con 2 cosas que indica este hombre en los videos de oro-plata, dicen que no se deben de meter los metales bajo tierra o que se guarde en cajas de seguridad.*


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Yo estoy de acuerdo con el que comprar monedas sale mas caro, para gustos los colores, y como ejemplo te pongo el famoso lince sacado recientemente por la FNMT, cuanto premium tiene el mismo???????
> 
> El inconveniente que tiene la compra del lingote por la moneda, es que esta ultima es mas identificativa en caso de venta.
> 
> ...



Es que si este hombre ( Cava ) no sabe de MMPP para que insiste en hacer vídeos dándoselas de experto cuando no sabe ni lo que es una moneda de 50 pesos.

Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo para nada en lo que dice de no enterrar las monedas de plata en el jardín.

Precisamente hicieron un vídeo en el que después de llevar enterradas las monedas dentro de los tubos y de la Monster box salieron relucientes después de 6 años.


----------



## asqueado (31 Mar 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Es que si este hombre ( Cava ) no sabe de MMPP para que insiste en hacer vídeos dándoselas de experto cuando no sabe ni lo que es una moneda de 50 pesos.
> 
> Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo para nada en lo que dice de no enterrar las monedas de plata en el jardín.
> 
> Precisamente hicieron un vídeo en el que después de llevar enterradas las monedas dentro de los tubos y de la Monster box salieron relucientes después de 6 años.




Pues si, al igual que muchos de los que entran en este foro y opinan, no tienen ni puta idea de lo que dicen


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Los que vivan en Londres, en la filatelia COLIN NARBETH venden bully de plata a precios competitivos, los maravillosos Hnos. COHEN dejan que te lleves la filarmonica y la australiana a £26, la MAPPEL LEAF a £27 y las Brittanias a £30. SI te resulta facil ir Charing X Rd., mejor que comprarlas en la hinternec. Cito a @Cipotecon que creo que es de aqui x si le interesa.



Muchas gracias por la info, pero en la web no veo bullion, solo papel. 
de todas formas, de momento estoy conprando en coininvest y enviando a españa, me sale considerablemente más barato.


----------



## olympus1 (31 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta a los entendidos: Me ofrecen un gran lote de duros españoles a 17. ¿Esta bien?


----------



## Kid (31 Mar 2022)

olympus1 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los entendidos: Me ofrecen un gran lote de duros españoles a 17. ¿Esta bien?



Si no tienen valor numismático (no son los raros) y su estado es malo (máximo MBC), se venden entre 12 y 14 €
Salut.


----------



## olympus1 (31 Mar 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Si no tienen valor numismático (no son los raros) y su estado es malo (máximo MBC), se venden entre 12 y 14 €
> Salut.



Muy agradecido si me dices donde se compran a ese precio.


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Lo tenian anunciado en el escaparate, entré a otra cosa y no pregunté x eso, pero como digo, en ell escaparate tenian las monedas con sus precios. Cecil Court se llama el callejon.



A que entraste si se puede preguntar? Tienen cosas bastante curiosas en la web pero todo es billetes o lotería, sellos… papel
Me pasaré por allí a echar un ojo porque tengo como £3000 en efectivo que no quiero ingresar en el banco.
Gracias otra vez


----------



## Kid (31 Mar 2022)

olympus1 dijo:


> Muy agradecido si me dices donde se compran a ese precio.



A profesionales, normalmente en mercadillos numismaticos o tiendas numismáticas "no pijas" y lo más importante, siempre en "b" y sin poder escoger.
Salut.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (1 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> A que entraste si se puede preguntar? Tienen cosas bastante curiosas en la web pero todo es billetes o lotería, sellos… papel
> Me pasaré por allí a echar un ojo porque tengo como £3000 en efectivo que no quiero ingresar en el banco.
> Gracias otra vez



A venderles mis monedas, pero al precio que yo queria me dijo que montase una tienda yo. Coleccion de 3p/6p 1937-1947 (.800) y $0.50 1965-69 (0.400)...Ya encontrare algun panoli!


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Abr 2022)

A30 euros las bullion de plata en coininvest, está algo cara la cosa


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Abr 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> A30 euros las bullion de plata en coininvest, está algo cara la cosa
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



En lavetadeoro se puede ver que hay plata a 28€ la onza. Quién paga más es porque quiere . Yo me bajé en los 26€ pero ahora la liquidez me esta quemando los bolsillos


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> En lavetadeoro se puede ver que hay plata a 28€ la onza. Quién paga más es porque quiere . Yo me bajé en los 26€ pero ahora la liquidez me esta quemando los bolsillos



Tampoco he comprado nada por encima de 26, en coininvest el envío es gratis, si haces compras periódicas pequeñas sale mejor.

A ver si tiran un poco la cotización.

Veo que es un rastreator de metales, se agradece, no lo conocía.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ELOS (2 Abr 2022)

Vuestra perspectiva de inversión la veo uy a corto plazo.
Se supone que la plata es a largo, quiero decir que por un 10-15% más caro no vale la pena esperar a que vuelva a bajar.
Se habla mucho del esperado "petardazo" en materias primas que ya está cercano por la incertidumbre económica actual y vosotros preocupados por 2 euros de diferencia.


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Vuestra perspectiva de inversión la veo uy a corto plazo.
> Se supone que la plata es a largo, quiero decir que por un 10-15% más caro no vale la pena esperar a que vuelva a bajar.
> Se habla mucho del esperado "petardazo" en materias primas que ya está cercano por la incertidumbre económica actual y vosotros preocupados por 2 euros de diferencia.



Por una parte tienes razón, pero decir que es 2€ de diferencia es un poco engañoso; son 2€ de diferencia POR ONZA. En mi caso cuando compro plata compro por lo menos 50 onzas, y la diferencia son 100€. Mi ultima compra tambien fue en los 26€. 
Por otra parte tambien es verdad que en este hilo somos bastante "lonchafinistas" en comparacion con Reddit, que foreo mucho por alli tambien y a la gente parece no importarle que cueste 25 o 100 la onza que van a cargar a los topes. Su teoria (bastante bien fundamentada) es que la plata esta infravaloradisima.

Y por ultimo, la inflaccion ya está en los metales, asique nadie se va a meter para salvar la inflacion pasada:
En mi opinion la gente que sigue comprando plata lo hace o por esperar el pelotazo o por salvar algo

En 2020: 11.7€ la onza de plata
En 2022: 24€ la onza de plata 

Variacion: +105%


----------



## ELOS (2 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Por una parte tienes razón, pero decir que es 2€ de diferencia es un poco engañoso; son 2€ de diferencia POR ONZA. En mi caso cuando compro plata compro por lo menos 50 onzas, y la diferencia son 100€. Mi ultima compra tambien fue en los 26€.
> Por otra parte tambien es verdad que en este hilo somos bastante "lonchafinistas" en comparacion con Reddit, que foreo mucho por alli tambien y a la gente parece no importarle que cueste 25 o 100 la onza que van a cargar a los topes. Su teoria (bastante bien fundamentada) es que la plata esta infravaloradisima.
> 
> Y por ultimo, la inflaccion ya está en los metales, asique nadie se va a meter para salvar la inflacion pasada:
> ...



Yo soy uno de esos que se ha enganchado a la plata a última hora sobre todo a la espera del posible subidón de precio. Es esperar y esperar.
Si pasan los años y no lo hace, es posible que me arrepienta de haber pagado esos 2 euros por onza de más


----------



## bitxera (2 Abr 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Europeanmint tiene ahora unas cuantas bien bonitas....pero no tengo ni un euro



Las Phillarmonicas son tan bonitas...Aix...


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo soy uno de esos que se ha enganchado a la plata a última hora sobre todo a la espera del posible subidón de precio. Es esperar y esperar.
> Si pasan los años y no lo hace, es posible que me arrepienta de haber pagado esos 2 euros por onza de más



Yo también, empecé a última hora y he ido cargando bien, en mi caso no es tanto por pegar el pelotazo sino por salvar algo, cada vez me fio menos del Fiat y el btc no lo toco ni con un palo, prefiero poco seguro y a salvo que mucho y en riesgo. 
Todo apunta a que tarde o temprano reventará el sistema económico, deuda, escasez, guerras, descontento social… pero claro esto se lleva diciendo 20 años. 
Mi teoría es que tenemos una deuda impagable, y que vamos tirando para adelante a duras penas con dinero del BCE y con lo que roban a la empresa privada, esta última va en declive y no va a aguantar esta crisis, el estado no va a tener de donde sacar un duro. Pensionistas y funcionarios van a fliparlo peor que en Grecia.
Sino pueden robar a empresas privadas empezarán por subir impuestos difícilmente ineludibles como el ibi, ya que si suben el IVA la gente va a dejar de consumir y va a ser peor, subirán impuestos de productos con una elasticidad muy alta como la gasolina, comida… en fin de donde puedan.
Con este gobierno y cualquiera en españa donde más seguro tengo mi patrimonio es en oro y plata que ni dios sabe que lo tengo.


----------



## ELOS (2 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Yo también, empecé a última hora y he ido cargando bien, en mi caso no es tanto por pegar el pelotazo sino por salvar algo, cada vez me fio menos del Fiat y el btc no lo toco ni con un palo, prefiero poco seguro y a salvo que mucho y en riesgo.
> Todo apunta a que tarde o temprano reventará el sistema económico, deuda, escasez, guerras, descontento social… pero claro esto se lleva diciendo 20 años.
> Mi teoría es que tenemos una deuda impagable, y que vamos tirando para adelante a duras penas con dinero del BCE y con lo que roban a la empresa privada, esta última va en declive y no va a aguantar esta crisis, el estado no va a tener de donde sacar un duro. Pensionistas y funcionarios van a fliparlo peor que en Grecia.
> Sino pueden robar a empresas privadas empezarán por subir impuestos difícilmente ineludibles como el ibi, ya que si suben el IVA la gente va a dejar de consumir y va a ser peor, subirán impuestos de productos con una elasticidad muy alta como la gasolina, comida… en fin de donde puedan.
> Con este gobierno y cualquiera en españa donde más seguro tengo mi patrimonio es en oro y plata que ni dios sabe que lo tengo.



Piensa que el precio del oro y la plata está totalmente intervenido.


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Piensa que el precio del oro y la plata está totalmente intervenido.



Ya ya, por eso


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Vuestra perspectiva de inversión la veo uy a corto plazo.
> Se supone que la plata es a largo, quiero decir que por un 10-15% más caro no vale la pena esperar a que vuelva a bajar.
> Se habla mucho del esperado "petardazo" en materias primas que ya está cercano por la incertidumbre económica actual y vosotros preocupados por 2 euros de diferencia.



La mia en concreto es muy a largo, no creo que venda a no ser q necesite el dinero para comer.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Abr 2022)

Me he animado a comprar por primera vez a un particular de Reddit, he comprado a Spot, no es un chollo pero plata es plata.
Luego a la noche voy a subir fotos de comprobación de pureza con el método de la gravedad y el volumen en agua.
Estas son las adquisiciomes


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me he animado a comprar por primera vez a un particular de Reddit, he comprado a Spot, no es un chollo pero plata es plata.
> Como compruebo la pureza de esto?
> Estas son las adquisiciomes
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012659
> ...


----------



## Daviot (4 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me he animado a comprar por primera vez a un particular de Reddit, he comprado a Spot, no es un chollo pero plata es plata.
> Luego a la noche voy a subir fotos de comprobación de pureza con el método de la gravedad y el volumen en agua.
> Estas son las adquisiciomes
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012659
> ...



Yo no podría. Ya me ocupan bastante las monedas y lingotes como para meterme en cuberterías y recortes de plata.

A ver como la vendes cuando llegue el día y como compruebas la autenticidad y pureza de los aros esos y de los cubiertos.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo no podría. Ya me ocupan bastante las monedas y lingotes como para meterme en cuberterías y recortes de plata.
> 
> A ver como la vendes cuando llegue el día y como compruebas la autenticidad y pureza de los aros esos y de los cubiertos.



El granaino vende pajaros perezoso le puede echar un cable


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo no podría. Ya me ocupan bastante las monedas y lingotes como para meterme en cuberterías y recortes de plata.
> 
> A ver como la vendes cuando llegue el día y como compruebas la autenticidad y pureza de los aros esos y de los cubiertos.




Puede mandarlo a una refineria le devuelven plata en granalla y la vende como tal.

Si sube tanto como estais comentando ganara si o si.

Si no sube pues da igual monedas que cuberterias.


----------



## Daviot (5 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Puede mandarlo a una refineria le devuelven plata en granalla y la vende como tal.
> 
> Si sube tanto como estais comentando ganara si o si.
> 
> Si no sube pues da igual monedas que cuberterias.



Lo siento pero creo que no es así. Aunque el precio de la plata se mantenga estancado, las monedas pueden revalorizarse.

Por poner algún ejemplo tenemos la colección de las Queen's beasts en varios tamaños. Recuerdo que compré las de 2 oz a 37 euros hace no más de 2 años. Hoy no las consigues por menos de 75 euros las antiguas. Las de 10 oz igual, a 180 euros y hoy no las encuentras por menos de 300 euros.

Igual con monedas sueltas. Compré esta del tigre de Korea de 2018 por 37 euros y ya le ha visto a la venta en alguna tienda a 99 euros. 




Y todo esto sin irnos a casos extremos como la Spiderman, el donuts de los Simpson, etc.


----------



## Daviot (7 Abr 2022)

Para limpiarlas está el metodo del papel albal y bicarbonato más agua caliente.

Eso sí, no frotar con nada, aclarar bien y secar sin frotar sobre papel de cocina o un trapo limpio.

Esas monedas que mencionas están bien si las consigues a buen precio. Pero mira también la moneda de la diosa Europa y la del elefante de este año. Suelen estar tiradas de precio y están muy bien estéticamente.


----------



## saa12121 (7 Abr 2022)

Justo la semana pasada compre yo de los belgas un tubo de la del oso y el toro y otro tubo de la diosa Europa. La de la diosa me parece que es muy bonita para el precio tan bajo que tiene, me mola más que las britanias o los canguros. La del oso es más feilla.


Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Abr 2022)

saa12121 dijo:


> Justo la semana pasada compre yo de los belgas un tubo de la del oso y el toro y otro tubo de la diosa Europa. La de la diosa me parece que es muy bonita para el precio tan bajo que tiene, me mola más que las britanias o los canguros. La del oso es más feilla.
> 
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



yo tambien compre un par de tubos de la diosa europa, pero porque era lo mas barato 
Tambien vi que la del oso estaba barata pero no me decidi a comprarla.
Me gustan pero creo que sera mas facil vender britanias, filarmonicas, mapples canada...


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Orooo (11 Abr 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


>



Unos centimillos premóh


----------



## INE (12 Abr 2022)

Rafacoins dijo:


>



0 coma 15 euros, no 0 coma 15 céntimos.

Spot + 22%


----------



## Coruña1983 (13 Abr 2022)

¿Cual es el spot habitual en 1/10 de onza en moneda y en lingote?


----------



## ELOS (13 Abr 2022)

Es que a no ser que sea por coleccionismo, ese pedacito de oro ni es moneda ni es ná
Yo empecé con el oro comprando eso y estoy totalmente arrepentido.
Mucho mejor unas onzas de plata


----------



## Tichy (13 Abr 2022)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> ¿Cual es el spot habitual en 1/10 de onza en moneda y en lingote?



Los 1/10 de onza bullion modernos y en tienda difícil encontrarlos con menos de 12-13% sobre el spot, más portes. 








Wiener Philharmoniker Gold | Preis vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


Günstig: Wiener Philharmoniker 1 oz, 1/2 oz, 1/4 oz und 1/10 oz Goldmünze kaufen & verkaufen im Nr. 1 Gold-Preisvergleich GOLD.DE ✓ Nur zertifizierte Händler!




www.gold.de




Por eso somos muchos los que preferimos moneda histórica circulada. Los 20 francos franceses, suizos, belgas o austriacos de la unión monetaria latina se pueden conseguir con menos sobrespot, 6-7% ahora, 3-4% no hace tanto:








Frankreich Francs Goldmünzen | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


Frankreich Francs Goldmünze hier ✓ günstig ✓ sicher von zertifizierten Händlern kaufen. Aktuelle Preise auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich auf GOLD.DE




www.gold.de





Y son monedas reales, que se han usado como tales y por tanto guardan un trocito de historia, algo que muchos apreciamos aunque su valor numismático sea nulo.


----------



## Daviot (13 Abr 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Los 1/10 de onza bullion modernos y en tienda difícil encontrarlos con menos de 12-13% sobre el spot, más portes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que comentas sobre las monedas de la unión monetaria latina aunque las monedas de 1/10 de oz a pesar del sobrespot o premium que llevan ( que en principio se conserva hasta el día que se vendan ) también tienen sus ventajas como que te permite comprar varias si vas a hacer una colección o que personas con un presupuesto más ajustado acceda a las monedas de inversión.

Los 20 fr franceses, los vrenellis suizos, etc., repito están muy bien pero yo le doy a todos los tamaños porque no sólo de pan vive el hombre.

Eso sí los de la FNMT se lo van a tener que currar un poquito más porque la competencia es dura. Tenemos las Kookaburras de oro de 1/10 de oz que ya va por la tercera moneda, con tirada de 15.000 unidades por año frente a las 50.000 que pretenden sacar del lince.


----------



## Muttley (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tichy (13 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que comentas sobre las monedas de la unión monetaria latina aunque las monedas de 1/10 de oz a pesar del sobrespot o premium que llevan ( que en principio se conserva hasta el día que se vendan ) también tienen sus ventajas como que te permite comprar varias si vas a hacer una colección o que personas con un presupuesto más ajustado acceda a las monedas de inversión.
> 
> Los 20 fr franceses, los vrenellis suizos, etc., repito están muy bien pero yo le doy a todos los tamaños porque no sólo de pan vive el hombre.
> 
> ...



A mí me gustan mucho las Kookaburras, de hecho son mi colección favorita en plata y estas de 1/10 en oro me llamaban, pero con los premium del 30% y más que se manejan, al final he pasado.
Entiendo el coleccionismo y a mí también me tienta, pero no es lo mismo estas Kookaburras o pandas o kanguros, que una filarmónica, maple o krugerrand de 1/10, a estas últimas es a las que no veo sentido.
Son más raras, pero sí se quiere algo pequeño también se pueden encontrar piezas de 10 francos con premium similar a los décimos de onza bullion y para mí son preferibles.


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Abr 2022)

Creo que es una gilipollez @Esgolanciu Mejor módulo pequeño (mayor sobrespot) que grande, en mi modesta opinión y generalizando, con leyes .900 o superiores. Todos seguimos aprendiendo día a día

@Daviot y @Tichy te lo han explicado más arriba perfectamente


----------



## Daviot (13 Abr 2022)

No hay ningún inconveniente en tener monedas de oro con pureza inferior a 999,9, todo lo contrario, aparte de las mencionadas de 20 francos franceses ( gallo, Napoleon, lucky angel) con pureza 900 milésimas y también con la misma pureza están la apreciadas 20 pesos mejicanos y la moneda de 50 pesos centenario con sus impresionantes 37 mm de diámetro.


----------



## Tichy (14 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No hay ningún inconveniente en tener monedas de oro con pureza inferior a 999,9, todo lo contrario, aparte de las mencionadas de 20 francos franceses ( gallo, Napoleon, lucky angel) con pureza 900 milésimas y también con la misma pureza están la apreciadas 20 pesos mejicanos y la moneda de 50 pesos centenario con sus impresionantes 37 mm de diámetro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024392
> 
> ...



Cierto. Y otro dato que hemos repetido muchas veces es que las monedas aleadas, como éstas y todas las que se han fabricado desde hace 3000 años hasta hace muy poco, se pueden tocar y manosear sin problema, pues están pensadas para circular. 
En cambio, ojo con sacar de la cápsula una 0,999, que solo con la uña puedes hacer una bonita marca.


----------



## Daviot (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno, mientras esperamos a que el precio del oro llegue a los 2.300 euros la onza y la plata a los 40-50 euros onza podemos ir poniendo algún trofeo que hayamos conseguido en oro o plata.

Por ejemplo, aunque no soy partidario de las monedas coloreadas en general, si que hay algunas en particular que me gustan y creo que merecen la pena.


Pongo esta de Canadá de la que conseguí algunos ejemplares.






Y en oro esta de la que sólo conseguí un ejemplar en el 2019 antes de que comenzara la fiebre de los metales preciosos.








Id poniendo vuestros tesoros, no seáis tímidos.


----------



## ELOS (14 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, mientras esperamos a que el precio del oro llegue a los 2.300 euros la onza y la plata a los 40-50 euros onza podemos ir poniendo algún trofeo que hayamos conseguido en oro o plata.
> 
> Por ejemplo, aunque no soy partidario de las monedas coloreadas en general si que hay algunas en particular que me gustan y creo que merecen la pena.
> 
> ...



No se abren tus "trofeos"


----------



## Daviot (14 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No se abren tus "trofeos"



Quizás algún día pasen al hilo de compra-venta.

P.D. Vale disculpa, creo que te referías a que no se veían las fotos.


----------



## ELOS (14 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Quizás algún día pasen al hilo de compra-venta.
> 
> P.D. Vale disculpa, creo que te referías a que no se veían las fotos.



No se ven, no


----------



## nedantes (14 Abr 2022)

yo las veo, cito el mensaje por si se ven ahora 



> Daviot dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno, mientras esperamos a que el precio del oro llegue a los 2.300 euros la onza y la plata a los 40-50 euros onza podemos ir poniendo algún trofeo que hayamos conseguido en oro o plata.
> ...


----------



## Tichy (14 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, mientras esperamos a que el precio del oro llegue a los 2.300 euros la onza y la plata a los 40-50 euros onza podemos ir poniendo algún trofeo que hayamos conseguido en oro o plata.
> 
> Por ejemplo, aunque no soy partidario de las monedas coloreadas en general, si que hay algunas en particular que me gustan y creo que merecen la pena.
> 
> ...



Las de 3/4 "howling wolf" que sacaron los canadienses son muy bonitas, como la mayoría de canadienses de esa época. Yo las tengo todas, sin colorear eso sí. 

Ahora bien, como la mayoría de canadienses de la época, igualmente, con el paso de los años han sufrido los estragos de las manchas de leche.


----------



## Daviot (14 Abr 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Las de 3/4 "howling wolf" que sacaron los canadienses son muy bonitas, como la mayoría de canadienses de esa época. Yo las tengo todas, sin colorear eso sí.
> 
> Ahora bien, como la mayoría de canadienses de la época, igualmente, con el paso de los años han sufrido los estragos de las manchas de leche.



Sí, las manchas de leche siempre andan por ahí, si son difusas creo que no tienen importancia ante diseños tan buenos de la Canadian mint.


----------



## ELOS (14 Abr 2022)

Son chulas


----------



## Beto (14 Abr 2022)

Que no te preocupe mucho. Piensa que una Krugerrand es una de las monedas más famosas


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Abr 2022)

Yo también pensaba igual, me gusta el oro amarillo.
Luego vi los soberanos y su precio y se me pasó la tontería. 
Solía pensar que las 999 eran mejor a la hora de vender por ser puras y poder ser usadas como materia prima directamente. 
Pero pensándolo bien el que te compré la moneda en el futuro lo hará también como inversión. 
Personalmente me gusta más el oro amarillo, pero ya no le hago tantos ascos como antes al marrón, eso si krugerrands de oro no voy a comprar


----------



## Vermiculus (17 Abr 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, las manchas de leche siempre andan por ahí, si son difusas creo que no tienen importancia ante diseños tan buenos de la Canadian mint.



Probablemente sea un truco conocido, pero a unas cuantos canguros les quité las manchas de leche con una goma de borrar blanda, tipo Milán, y se quedaron nuevas.


----------



## ELOS (17 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Yo también pensaba igual, me gusta el oro amarillo.
> Luego vi los soberanos y su precio y se me pasó la tontería.
> Solía pensar que las 999 eran mejor a la hora de vender por ser puras y poder ser usadas como materia prima directamente.
> Pero pensándolo bien el que te compré la moneda en el futuro lo hará también como inversión.
> Personalmente me gusta más el oro amarillo, pero ya no le hago tantos ascos como antes al marrón, eso si krugerrands de oro no voy a comprar



Por qué no compras Krugerrands ? Por curiosidad.
A mí es una moneda que me gusta, pero también el no llegar a 999, también me echa un poco para atrás


----------



## Daviot (17 Abr 2022)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Probablemente sea un truco conocido, pero a unas cuantos canguros les quité las manchas de leche con una goma de borrar blanda, tipo Milán, y se quedaron nuevas.



Sí esa es la forma de quitarlas, pero según dicen quedan micro abrasiones. Eso sí no sé hasta que punto serán visibles. Supongo que depende del tipo de moneda. Las kanguros como son en acabado mate supongo que se notará mucho menos que en otras monedas en acabado brillante.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué no compras Krugerrands ? Por curiosidad.
> A mí es una moneda que me gusta, pero también el no llegar a 999, también me echa un poco para atrás



Simplemente no me llaman de por si, y que no sea 999 pues ya me quita la idea de comprarla de la cabeza.
Solo hago excepción con soberanos y monedas históricas, lo demás todo 999.
Aunque también tengo Águilas USA que son 22k… pero por tener, no se, las kruger no me gustan, pero como digo es un gusto personal. No tienen nada de malo, si te gusta vete a por ellas.


----------



## Muttley (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

Hola, tengo unos amigos en Mexico, ¿es verdad que allí se puede comprar la Libertad de plata en los bancos a buen precio? ¿Sabéis si exigen algún requisito para comprarlas?


----------



## jgomealm (19 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, tengo unos amigos en Mexico, ¿es verdad que allí se puede comprar la Libertad de plata en los bancos a buen precio? ¿Sabéis si exigen algún requisito para comprarlas?








Nueva Serie Libertad Plata | Empresas | BBVA México


Serie de monedas de plata que sale al mercado en el año 2000, teniendo como cambio más importante el monumento del Ángel de la Independencia. Una opción de ahorro e inversión.




www.bbva.mx


----------



## ELOS (20 Abr 2022)

Pablini en su canal de Youtube presenta su última adquisición de una Libertad de 1kg comprada en una web alemana que le han tardado casi medio año en entregársela.

La espera seguro que valió la pena porque es una pasada de preciosidad


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pablini en su canal de Youtube presenta su última adquisición de una Libertad de 1kg comprada en una web alemana que le han tardado casi medio año en entregársela.
> 
> La espera seguro que valió la pena porque es una pasada de preciosidad



Link?


----------



## kboom (21 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches. Los cuarto de dólar a partir de 1965 son de plata? Sólo encuentro que son de cobre. No controlo éstas monedas, disculpad si no estoy preguntando en el lugar correcto.. Saludos.


----------



## jgomealm (21 Abr 2022)

kboom dijo:


> Buenas noches. Los cuarto de dólar a partir de 1965 son de plata? Sólo encuentro que son de cobre. No controlo éstas monedas, disculpad si no estoy preguntando en el lugar correcto.. Saludos.



Por lo que veo, a partir de 1965 son de cobre bañado en cuproníquel.
Enlace


----------



## kboom (21 Abr 2022)

jgomealm dijo:


> Por lo que veo, a partir de 1965 son de cobre bañado en cuproníquel.
> Enlace



Muchas gracias. Me temo que me quieren engañar. Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (21 Abr 2022)

kboom dijo:


> Buenas noches. Los cuarto de dólar a partir de 1965 son de plata? Sólo encuentro que son de cobre. No controlo éstas monedas, disculpad si no estoy preguntando en el lugar correcto.. Saludos.



Es exactamente al revés. Eran de plata, ley 0,900, hasta 1964 inclusive. A partir de 1965 dejan de ser de plata, excepto algunas conmemorativas, no hechas para circular, lógicamente. 
Aquí puedes encontrarlo todo de moneda americana: NGC Coin Price Guide and Values | NGC


----------



## kboom (22 Abr 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Es exactamente al revés. Eran de plata, ley 0,900, hasta 1964 inclusive. A partir de 1965 dejan de ser de plata, excepto algunas conmemorativas, no hechas para circular, lógicamente.
> Aquí puedes encontrarlo todo de moneda americana: NGC Coin Price Guide and Values | NGC



Mil gracias.


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2022)

Comienzan los publirreportajes en los medios para calentar al español medio:








Así es la nueva moneda de 15 céntimos del Banco de España: de oro y con el lince ibérico


La fecha inicial de emisión tendrá lugar durante el segundo cuatrimestre de 2022




www.elcomercio.es




Aquí lo explican mejor:








Para invertir: la moneda de 15 céntimos de oro que va a sacar el Banco de España


El mundo de las monedas es mucho más amplio de lo que de verdad creemos. Más allá de ser un método de pago que todos llevamos en nuestras carteras,




www.uppers.es




+22% de premium 
Dice: “dos hemisferios”, lo hace bien no poniendo “los hemisferios terrestres”
Mientras, en su página:
“Suspensión temporal de
venta de monedas de oro
DEBIDO AL INCREMENTO DE LAS COTIZACIONES
SE SUSPENDE LA VENTA DE ESTAS PIEZAS.
LES INFORMAREMOS AL REANUDAR SU VENTA.
DISCULPEN LAS MOLESTIAS.”


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

La moneda de 7,5 € para coleccionistas que Portugal va a lanzar el 5 de mayo


Desde este primer jueves del mes el país luso sacará a la venta un curioso ejemplar denominado 'Conclusión 1522' que forma parte de la serie que conmemora el viaje de Magallanes.




www.lainformacion.com




Ojo, la hay en 0,99 (más cara) y ,500 13'5 gr. a precio facial


----------



## Muttley (4 May 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (4 May 2022)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Probablemente sea un truco conocido, pero a unas cuantos canguros les quité las manchas de leche con una goma de borrar blanda, tipo Milán, y se quedaron nuevas.



Tenía esta pestaña abierta, y después de leer tu mensaje he tenido que dirigirme al título del hilo para aclararme con el contexto sobre qué estamos hablando aquí


----------



## Daviot (4 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw



Supongo que querías poner el enlace a tu nuevo vídeo de monedas y lingotes.



Impresionantes esas monedas de kilo del calendario lunar de la Perth mint. Creo que de las mejores que hay actualmente.


----------



## Tichy (6 May 2022)

La antigüedad por supuesto que afecta al valor de la pieza, básicamente porque normalmente cuanto más antigua más escasa, pero lo que realmente influye es la escasez. Una moneda puede ser antigua, pero si se hicieron millones su valor no va a ser elevado. Esto aplica por supuesto a los soberanos, como a cualquier otra moneda equivalente, como los 20 francos o las alfonsinas españolas.
El otro factor que influye es el estado de la moneda, si una moneda es antigua, es abundante y está regular de conservación, su valor va a se el del oro que contiene, mientras que si su estado es muy, muy bueno, se puede valorar algo por encima del spot. Nuevamente y obviamente, esto no es específico de los soberanos.
En el caso concreto que indicas, soberanos de Eduardo VII se hicieron millones, hay algún año y alguna mint más escasa, pero se entiende que lo que te envían es un soberano normal en estado normal (si fuera una moneda concreta, de un año y mint concreta, lo diría el anuncio, pero para eso normalmente es mejor comprar en una subasta y no en una tienda). La moneda del 2022 tiene un precio ligeramente más elevado pues obviamente te están ofreciendo una moneda SC recién salida de la mint y en perfecto estado. Ahí pagas estado, no rareza.
En cuanto a si "se revalorizan", pues si lo que compras son soberanos corrientes su valor es el peso en oro y se van a revalorizar si se revaloriza el oro. 
En cuanto a ser "fáciles de colocar", si lo vendes a una tienda o compro oro, lo único que te van a valorar en un soberano o en cualquier moneda es su contenido en oro.
La única ventaja, y siempre hablando de porcentajes mínimos, es que pensando en una venta entre particulares, siempre será más fácil vender un soberano, una alfonsina o un napoleón, por su valor coleccionable, que una moneda sin ningún valor numismático e igualmente abundante. 
Hay soberanos de bastantes reyes y de hasta siete mints distintas, de distintos años y con algunas variantes, así que el interés coleccionista está ahí, aunque la moneda sea abundante.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 May 2022)

Me han enviado esto desde Andorrano  . Me están entrando ganas de comprar algunas:


Moneda de Plata Pegasus de Islas Vírgenes 2022 1 oz


----------



## frankie83 (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me han enviado esto desde Andorrano  . Me están entrando ganas de comprar algunas:
> 
> 
> Moneda de Plata Pegasus de Islas Vírgenes 2022 1 oz



Pone “agotado”


----------



## ELOS (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me han enviado esto desde Andorrano  . Me están entrando ganas de comprar algunas:
> 
> 
> Moneda de Plata Pegasus de Islas Vírgenes 2022 1 oz



Lo que es galopante es el Premium que tiene, no el caballo


----------



## Gonzalor (6 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo que es galopante es el Premium que tiene, no el caballo



Es que hay mucha demanda, ahora todo el mundo quiere el Pegasus


----------



## ELOS (6 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pone “agotado”



Lo tienes el Eldoradocoins, más barato pero los gastos de envío no sé cómo andarán


----------



## ELOS (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que hay mucha demanda, ahora todo el mundo quiere el Pegasus



Sí, no sé por qué pero está de moda


----------



## frankie83 (6 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo tienes el Eldoradocoins, más barato pero los gastos de envío no sé cómo andarán



Muy poco, eso te lo puedo decir yo, a parte que la página te lo dice antes de formalizar la compra


----------



## Cipotecon (14 May 2022)

que opinais del BTC de niue? lo tienen en rebajas en coininvest, estoy pensando en comprar un tubo o dos.


----------



## Daviot (14 May 2022)

Yo con estos premiums exagerados que hay paso de comprar nada hasta que lleguen mejores tiempos.


----------



## ELOS (14 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo con estos premiums exagerados que hay paso de comprar nada hasta que lleguen mejores tiempos.



Es muy posible que ya no vuelvan esos tiempos, como dicen por ahí. Mientras se mantenga la demanda las tiendas no van a ser tan tontas de rebajar precios.


----------



## Daviot (14 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es muy posible que ya no vuelvan esos tiempos, como dicen por ahí. Mientras se mantenga la demanda las tiendas no van a ser tan tontas de rebajar precios.



Mientras espero tengo otro as en la manga.

Como ya dije hace tiempo la jugada está en entrar en un ETF de plata física cuando el precio de la plata cae y se acerca a los 18 o 19 euros y cuando de nuevo recupere valor vender.


----------



## ELOS (14 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Mientras espero tengo otro as en la manga.
> 
> Como ya dije hace tiempo la jugada está en entrar en un ETF de plata física cuando el precio de la plata cae y se acerca a los 18 o 19 euros y cuando de nuevo recupere valor vender.



Haces bien. Pero recuerda que la lógica desapareció en los mps hace ya un tiempo. No esperes algo que por lógica tendría que suceder


----------



## Daviot (14 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Haces bien. Pero recuerda que la lógica desapareció en los mps hace ya un tiempo. No esperes algo que por lógica tendría que suceder



Veremos que pasa cuando empecemos a jugar al mismo juego que los que manipulan el precio de la plata.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo con estos premiums exagerados que hay paso de comprar nada hasta que lleguen mejores tiempos.



Como dice @ELOS yo creo que la plata física por debajo de los 25€ por onza es cosa del pasado. Se ha impreso dinero a lo burro durante la última década.
El precio de spot ya poco tiene que ver con el precio de la plata física, mucho tendría que caer la demanda de esta para que bajase el precio, cosa que dudo que pase la verdad.


----------



## Zoeric (14 May 2022)

Pues yo igual, como no ajusten un poco el precio del premium, no pillo ni una colección, ni las que ya tengo empezadas.
Si acaso libertades, eagles, pandas y poco más.
Ahora estoy comprando pacos y duros para bajar mi precio medio por onza.


----------



## Tichy (14 May 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Como dice @ELOS yo creo que la plata física por debajo de los 25€ por onza es cosa del pasado. Se ha impreso dinero a lo burro durante la última década.
> El precio de spot ya poco tiene que ver con el precio de la plata física, mucho tendría que caer la demanda de esta para que bajase el precio, cosa que dudo que pase la verdad.



Eso se ha escuchado muchas veces en los últimos 12 años. En el 2016 por ejemplo recuerdo lo de que "ese tren ya pasó y no volverá". Y vaya si volvió, en el 2017 sin ir más lejos.
¿Que puede que ahora ya no vuelva? Puede, pero yo no apostaría todo a esa posibilidad. En la situación actual, como dice @Zoeric, yo también estoy limitando mucho las compras.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 May 2022)

Pues yo ahora que de nuevo se están viendo onzas a 26€, estoy pensando en volver a comprar algo de bullion (había cesado las compras a principios de año que fue la última vez que estaban a estos precios). De hecho recuerdo que el compañero de arriba (@Cipotecon) abrió un hilo al respecto. Desde entonces y hasta ahora solo he estado continuando series que ya tenía empezadas o picoteando alguna que otra que me parecía bonita como la Pegasus que comentan arriba. Tengo también físico custodiado en Londres y Zurich con BV que en teoría se paga a spot con un pequeño spread de 0,20€. Pero también hay que pagar custodia y tras una temporada con ellos he llegado a la conclusión que los metales mejor tenerlos en físico y bajo tu propia custodia.


----------



## nedantes (14 May 2022)

Yo también estoy esperando que los precios rebajen el premium, quería preguntaros tanto al compañero @Daviot como a otros compañeros qué ETF de plata física recomendáis y qué broker.

Por lo que vi, hay dos ETF con respaldo físico: ZKB Silver y PSLV, Sprott.
En cuanto a los mejores broKers para adquirir los ETF cual recomendáis? 

Y también dónde encontrar información de cómo operar.

Muchas gracias



Daviot dijo:


> Mientras espero tengo otro as en la manga.
> 
> Como ya dije hace tiempo la jugada está en entrar en un ETF de plata física cuando el precio de la plata cae y se acerca a los 18 o 19 euros y cuando de nuevo recupere valor vender.


----------



## Cipotecon (14 May 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pues yo ahora que de nuevo se están viendo onzas a 26€, estoy pensando en volver a comprar algo de bullion (había cesado las compras a principios de año que fue la última vez que estaban a estos precios). De hecho recuerdo que el compañero de arriba (@Cipotecon) abrió un hilo al respecto. Desde entonces y hasta ahora solo he estado continuando series que ya tenía empezadas o picoteando alguna que otra que me parecía bonita como la Pegasus que comentan arriba. Tengo también físico custodiado en Londres y Zurich con BV que en teoría se paga a spot con un pequeño spread de 0,20€. Pero también hay que pagar custodia y tras una temporada con ellos he llegado a la conclusión que los metales mejor tenerlos en físico y bajo tu propia custodia.



En el caso de que quisieras que te envíen los que tienes en custodia como sería el procedimiento?


----------



## nedantes (14 May 2022)

encontré este hilo a quién interese



D_M dijo:


> Dicen que el mejor es el "Aberdeen Standard Physical Silver Shares ETF", pero ese no está disponible para comprarlo ni en Degiro ni en Etoro, asi que tengo en mente el "iShares Silver Trust" que ese si está en Etoro, pero quise preguntaros antes si sabeis de alguno mejor que estos y que estén en Degiro o Etoro.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Pues yo igual, como no ajusten un poco el precio del premium, no pillo ni una colección, ni las que ya tengo empezadas.
> Si acaso libertades, eagles, pandas y poco más.
> Ahora estoy comprando pacos y duros para bajar mi precio medio por onza.



Es que luego te vas a la página del andorrano y ves que ellos compran ahora (oro 24k) a spot menos 3por ciento pero la plata te la re compran a spot menos veinte y pico

es decir hoy la plata está a 650/kg? Se la compras a 850 y te la re compran a 500 (voy a memoria pero el orden de magnitud es ese)


creo que si le vendes la droga de vuelta al camello te aplica menores márgenes jaja


----------



## cacho_perro (14 May 2022)

La Generalitat Valenciana va a sacar a puja una colección de 31 monedas de horro austrohúngaras de una viega alemana sin herederos:









Una millonaria sin herencia 'deja' sus 31 monedas de oro a quien pague 50.000€


La Generalitat saca a subasta el patrimonio austrohúngaro de esta mujer de origen alemán que vivía en Alicante. También hay cuatro valoradas insignias en el lote




www.elconfidencial.com





Animaros a pujar, que están baratuelas y seguro que es calderilla para el burbujero medio


----------



## TomBolillo (15 May 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> En el caso de que quisieras que te envíen los que tienes en custodia como sería el procedimiento?







__





Withdrawing bullion | 3 ways to withdraw gold | BullionVault


BullionVault is designed for investment, but you can also withdraw your physical metal. Understand how to withdraw your gold bars.



www.bullionvault.com





En teoría fácil. Pagas el transporte asegurado, una tasa por la gestión y el IVA del país de destino en el caso de la plata. En principio también puedes pasarte a recogerlo allí mismo y ahorrarte el transporte. Pero meterse el viaje de España a Londres o Zurich... A ti que estás en UK igual te compensa pasarte por la bóveda de London 
Fácil es, que no barato. Si es que lo tienen todo pensado para que no salga del circuito


----------



## Cipotecon (15 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es que luego te vas a la página del andorrano y ves que ellos compran ahora (oro 24k) a spot menos 3por ciento pero la plata te la re compran a spot menos veinte y pico
> 
> es decir hoy la plata está a 650/kg? Se la compras a 850 y te la re compran a 500 (voy a memoria pero el orden de magnitud es ese)
> 
> ...



hombre, hoy quien no vende como poco a spot es porque no quiere, incluso en este foro puedes vender en el mismo dia. no se que necesidad hay de vender a la propia tienda. Comprar a tienda puedo entender por ser mas fiable, pero vender, cualquiera te vale


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> Yo también estoy esperando que los precios rebajen el premium, quería preguntaros tanto al compañero @Daviot como a otros compañeros qué ETF de plata física recomendáis y qué broker.
> 
> Por lo que vi, hay dos ETF con respaldo físico: ZKB Silver y PSLV, Sprott.
> En cuanto a los mejores broKers para adquirir los ETF cual recomendáis?
> ...



El ETF bueno es el de Sprott con ticker PSLV. Se puede comprar en Degiro. Pongo aquí el enlace directo.






DEGIRO


DEGIRO




trader.degiro.nl





Cotiza en USA en dólares y tenemos que tener en cuenta el cambio euro-dolar que ahora está a 1,04 dólares por euro mientras que hace nada en Enero de este año estaba a 1,15 dólares por cada euro, es decir el euro se ha depreciado y el dólar se ha revalorizado.

Por eso interesa hacer la operación en el tiempo más corto posible para evitar el riesgo divisa.

La operativa es sencilla, tratamos de aprovecharnos de la manipulación a la baja que ejerce JP Morgan sobre el precio de la plata que lo baja hasta niveles de 18 o 19 euros o incluso 17 pero como saben que pueden perjudicar a las mineras o que estás dejen de vender la plata por lo que luego dejan que suba hasta niveles de 25 aproximadamente y luego vuelta a empezar.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> El ETF bueno es el de Sprott con ticker PSLV. Se puede comprar en Degiro. Pongo aquí el enlace directo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena operativa. Básicamente lo que yo hice en BV. De hecho entré fuerte en 2020 entorno a los 18,50€ - 19,60€ que comentas (lo posteé en su momento). Mi error es no querer vender en esos 25€ (24,70€ para ser más exactos) que los ha tocado como tres veces desde entonces y parece ser una resistencia de hormigón. Siempre pienso "y si ahora sí es cuando se va a buscar los 40$" y venga a comerme la bajada y volver a un suma cero (0) e incluso ligeramente negativo por el mantenimiento. Solo hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo en tu planteamiento y es en esos 17€ que mencionas y que no se han vuelto a ver después del verano de 2020. Siempre llega al soporte de 18,50€ y de nuevo pa'rriba.

Por otro lado, he visto que mi broker ofrece un ETF de plata física referenciado en € que no sé si lo conocéis. Se llama "iShares Physical Silver ETC"
(ISIN IE00B4NCWG09, WKN A1KWPR) y que está domiciliado en Irlanda.


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buena operativa. Básicamente lo que yo hice en BV. De hecho entré fuerte en 2020 entorno a los 18,50€ - 19,60€ que comentas (lo posteé en su momento). Mi error es no querer vender en esos 25€ (24,70€ para ser más exactos) que los ha tocado como tres veces desde entonces y parece ser una resistencia de hormigón. Siempre pienso "y si ahora sí es cuando se va a buscar los 40$" y venga a comerme la bajada y volver a un suma cero (0) e incluso ligeramente negativo por el mantenimiento. Solo hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo en tu planteamiento y es en esos 17€ que mencionas y que no se han vuelto a ver después del verano de 2020. Siempre llega al soporte de 18,50€ y de nuevo pa'rriba.
> 
> Por otro lado, he visto que mi broker ofrece un ETF de plata física referenciado en € que no sé si lo conocéis. Se llama "iShares Physical Silver ETC"
> (ISIN IE00B4NCWG09, WKN A1KWPR) y que está domiciliado en Irlanda.



Si no llega a 17 tampoco importa mucho, podemos entrar sobre 19 o 19 y pico o incluso 20 porque los muy pillos tampoco quieren dejar un buen precio de entrada.

Sin embargo si se confirman caídas importantes del SP500 si podemos ver niveles más bajos en el precio de la plata papel arrastrada por los margin calls.

Y visto el gráfico hay margen de corrección a la baja.


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buena operativa. Básicamente lo que yo hice en BV. De hecho entré fuerte en 2020 entorno a los 18,50€ - 19,60€ que comentas (lo posteé en su momento). Mi error es no querer vender en esos 25€ (24,70€ para ser más exactos) que los ha tocado como tres veces desde entonces y parece ser una resistencia de hormigón. Siempre pienso "y si ahora sí es cuando se va a buscar los 40$" y venga a comerme la bajada y volver a un suma cero (0) e incluso ligeramente negativo por el mantenimiento. Solo hay algo en lo que no estoy de acuerdo en tu planteamiento y es en esos 17€ que mencionas y que no se han vuelto a ver después del verano de 2020. Siempre llega al soporte de 18,50€ y de nuevo pa'rriba.
> 
> Por otro lado, he visto que mi broker ofrece un ETF de plata física referenciado en € que no sé si lo conocéis. Se llama "iShares Physical Silver ETC"
> (ISIN IE00B4NCWG09, WKN A1KWPR) y que está domiciliado en Irlanda.



Tengo entendido que los ETC tienen mayor riesgo asociado, vamos que no ofrecen las mismas garantías que un ETF.


----------



## frankie83 (17 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo siento pero creo que no es así. Aunque el precio de la plata se mantenga estancado, las monedas pueden revalorizarse.
> 
> Por poner algún ejemplo tenemos la colección de las Queen's beasts en varios tamaños. Recuerdo que compré las de 2 oz a 37 euros hace no más de 2 años. Hoy no las consigues por menos de 75 euros las antiguas. Las de 10 oz igual, a 180 euros y hoy no las encuentras por menos de 300 euros.
> 
> ...



que le pasa a la de spiderman? estuve a punto de comprarla.. por curiosidad


----------



## Daviot (17 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> que le pasa a la de spiderman? estuve a punto de comprarla.. por curiosidad



Pues la de Spiderman que pertenece a la colección de héroes de Marvel se disparó de precio, dado el acierto del diseño y la gran aceptación.

Hoy mismo está a 216 euros en los belgas a pesar de que no la tienen.

Una pena que no la compraste. La próxima vez haz caso a tu intuición.





__





Recherche - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## frankie83 (17 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues la de Spiderman que pertenece a la colección de héroes de Marvel se disparó de precio, dado el acierto del diseño y la gran aceptación.
> 
> Hoy mismo está a 216 euros en los belgas a pesar de que no la tienen.
> 
> ...



Mi intuición me decía que era una mierda pinchada en un palo, y si es por eso había muchas más que eran parecidas, la de superman me parecía más guapa por ejemplo, bueno, ya veo que es mejor que compre maples o arcas de Noé jaja


----------



## Daviot (17 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Mi intuición me decía que era una mierda pinchada en un palo, y si es por eso había muchas más que eran parecidas, la de superman me parecía más guapa por ejemplo, bueno, ya veo que es mejor que compre maples o arcas de Noé jaja



No sé a que moneda de Superman te refieres ya que en esta colección de Marvel no salía.


----------



## frankie83 (17 May 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé a que moneda de Superman te refieres ya que en esta colección de Marvel no salía.



Era la de Canadá 2016








Canada 2016 “Superman”, 1 oz Plata







www.eldoradocoins.de


----------



## Razkin (17 May 2022)

Yo sigo apostando por las Germania


----------



## Daviot (18 May 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando por las Germania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061403



Joder que chulada !!!


----------



## Forcopula (18 May 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando por las Germania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061403



Mae mía, la anterior muy flojita me pareció pero con esta han recuperado


----------



## FranMen (18 May 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando por las Germania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061403



No me gustan las tías con implantes pero siendo una moneda se puede hacer una excepción


----------



## Muttley (18 May 2022)

Os dejo canela fina…


----------



## Cipotecon (18 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Os dejo canela fina…



Preciosa, Me había echo ilusiones de que era un nuevo diseño de los pandas.
Me parece más representativo para el reverso de la moneda la muralla China que la casa de shinchan


----------



## antoniussss (19 May 2022)

Tengo un amigo que le dejo su abuelo estas monedas en herencia y no encontramos informacion de ella por internet... Alguien sabe alguna info?


----------



## Tichy (19 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que le dejo su abuelo estas monedas en herencia y no encontramos informacion de ella por internet... Alguien sabe alguna info?



Pues hombre, lo primero sería ver los reversos para comprobar el valor facial. Y si no tienen valor facial, no son monedas. Serían en tal caso medallas y valdrían en la mayoría de los casos lo que valga el metal de que están hechas.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que le dejo su abuelo estas monedas en herencia y no encontramos informacion de ella por internet... Alguien sabe alguna info?



podrias subir una foto de la otra cara de la moneda?


----------



## no_me_consta (25 May 2022)

Hola.

Cuánto se paga por esto? Hay alguna especial?

Años 1855, 1873, 1876, 1888, 1889, 1892, 1898 y 1949.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## csan (25 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que le dejo su abuelo estas monedas en herencia y no encontramos informacion de ella por internet... Alguien sabe alguna info?



Es parte de la colección de medallas dedicada a pintores que acuñó "acuñaciones ibéricas" en plata 999. Se encuentran con mucha facilidad. Son bonitas, pero se acostumbran a vender al peso.


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2022)

Alemania acuña tres monedas de oro en 2022, pero se reserva el derecho a subir el precio - Oroinformación


El Ministerio de Finanzas alemán ha ordenado la acuñación de tres nuevas monedas de oro de inversión durante el año 2022, de 100, 50 y 20 euros de valor facial. Sin embargo, las emisiones de este año presentan una importante novedad: dada la reciente volatilidad del mercado del oro, los emisores...




oroinformacion.com




De la FNMT ya se ha hablado, pero qué tal otros países como Alemania?


----------



## Cipotecon (9 Jun 2022)

Es normal que tarden tanto en la European mint??? Dentro de 5 días hace un mes que pague y no tengo noticias, en el pedido pone que el estado de la orden es “pagado” pero ni envían ni nada


----------



## jgomealm (9 Jun 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Es normal que tarden tanto en la European mint??? Dentro de 5 días hace un mes que pague y no tengo noticias, en el pedido pone que el estado de la orden es “pagado” pero ni envían ni nada



Yo llevo esperando un pedido desde el 2 de mayo...


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Jun 2022)

jgomealm dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando un pedido desde el 2 de mayo...



En European mint??
Menudo cachondeo es que parece que les estas dando un crédito sin intereses…

Yo he comprado solo lo que ponia Que tenían, no compré nada en preventa precisamente por eso, y aun así te hacen esperar… algo me dice que no tienen todo lo que dicen tener…


----------



## Basster (11 Jun 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> En European mint??
> Menudo cachondeo es que parece que les estas dando un crédito sin intereses…
> 
> Yo he comprado solo lo que ponia Que tenían, no compré nada en preventa precisamente por eso, y aun así te hacen esperar… algo me dice que no tienen todo lo que dicen tener…



Lo contento que estoy desde que andorrano envía gratis a Bilbao. En una semana lo tienes y encima al pasar a recoger puedes ojear alguna otra moneda que tengan.


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Jun 2022)

jgomealm dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando un pedido desde el 2 de mayo...



Les he enviado un mensaje y me han respondido que hay dos monedas por las que están aún esperando. 
Vamos, que están vendiendo en “preventa” todo el Stock. 
cuando estaba llenando el carro evite comprar productos en preventa por evitar esperas y al final te mienten y te dicen que tienen lo que no tienen y te toca esperar igual


----------



## skifi (20 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe algo más sobre el lince de la FNMT? ¿Les quedaron muchos por vender del 2021? ¿Hay fechas o imágenes oficiales del de 2022?


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2022)

skifi dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo más sobre el lince de la FNMT? ¿Les quedaron muchos por vender del 2021? ¿Hay fechas o imágenes oficiales del de 2022?



Lo último que se sabe es que sacarán otra moneda más pequeña, también del lince ibérico de 1/10 de oz de oro prevista para que salga a la venta en Septiembre de este año y con una tirada de 50.000 unidades. Diámetro de 16,25mm muy parecido al diámetro de la Britannia y la Liberty americana en ese mismo formato que es de 16,50 mm.

La moneda del 2022 supuestamente ya no será un lince puesto que es una serie llamada fauna ibérica y por lo tanto estará dedicada a otro animal representativo de la península Ibérica. Yo apuesto por que igual sacan un lobo, pero a saber.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jun 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo último que se sabe es que sacarán otra moneda más pequeña, también del lince ibérico de 1/10 de oz de oro prevista para que salga a la venta en Septiembre de este año y con una tirada de 50.000 unidades. Diámetro de 16,25mm muy parecido al diámetro de la Britannia y la Liberty americana en ese mismo formato que es de 16,50 mm.
> 
> La moneda del 2022 supuestamente ya no será un lince puesto que es una serie llamada fauna ibérica y por lo tanto estará dedicada a otro animal representativo de la península Ibérica. Yo apuesto por que igual sacan un lobo, pero a saber.



Es un lince 1/10 con 22% spot y 0,15€ en la moneda. Tirada no recuerdo. Ya permiten reservar
linces de 1,5 € de una oz todavía quedan en las tiendas


----------



## Cipotecon (20 Jun 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo último que se sabe es que sacarán otra moneda más pequeña, también del lince ibérico de 1/10 de oz de oro prevista para que salga a la venta en Septiembre de este año y con una tirada de 50.000 unidades. Diámetro de 16,25mm muy parecido al diámetro de la Britannia y la Liberty americana en ese mismo formato que es de 16,50 mm.
> 
> La moneda del 2022 supuestamente ya no será un lince puesto que es una serie llamada fauna ibérica y por lo tanto estará dedicada a otro animal representativo de la península Ibérica. Yo apuesto por que igual sacan un lobo, pero a saber.



Por curiosidad que valor facial le han dado a la moneda 1/10? 5 céntimos?


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Por curiosidad que valor facial le han dado a la moneda 1/10? 5 céntimos?



Pues como bien dice Fran 15 centimacos del ala. Vamos ni para ir a una tienda de chuches.


----------



## azathot (24 Jun 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando por las Germania
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061403



Donde se puede comprar?, solo la he visto en european mint y esta agotada


----------



## Razkin (24 Jun 2022)

azathot dijo:


> Donde se puede comprar?, solo la he visto en european mint y esta agotada



Muy pronto estará en unas cuantas de las clásicas tiendas alemanas: Kettner, Muenzdachs, Silbertresor. ... y probablemente también repongan en european mint (si es que verdaderamente la tuvieron ya en venta)


----------



## Basster (24 Jun 2022)

Premium de las libertades disparado en Andorrano. El año pasado compré a 31,50 estando a 25,8$ la oz. Ahora a 35,22 en preventa.


----------



## El Mena (24 Jun 2022)

Pa lingote el que tengo aquí colgado 

24 quilates 

Allah es grande


----------



## ELOS (25 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Premium de las libertades disparado en Andorrano. El año pasado compré a 31,50 estando a 25,8$ la oz. Ahora a 35,22 en preventa.



Y entrega creo que desde Octubre.
Hace 1 mes las pillé en preventa en El dorado Coins a 29.90 y entrega desde Agosto. Y al poco se acabaron y de momento sigue sin haber.
Creo que es una buena oportunidad para el que no posea, por la supuesta dificultad de que lleguen a Europa. Incluso se dice que en México ya no es tan fácil conseguirla.
Personalmente el la onza Reina por excelencia.


----------



## Basster (25 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Y entrega creo que desde Octubre.
> Hace 1 mes las pillé en preventa en El dorado Coins a 29.90 y entrega desde Agosto. Y al poco se acabaron y de momento sigue sin haber.
> Creo que es una buena oportunidad para el que no posea, por la supuesta dificultad de que lleguen a Europa. Incluso se dice que en México ya no es tan fácil conseguirla.
> Personalmente el la onza Reina por excelencia.



Pues ya me entró el fomo y han caído 2 unidades. La verdad es que es una moneda que tiene algo. Los precios en algunas subastas por las famosas tiradas cortas de algunos años también ayuda.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Premium de las libertades disparado en Andorrano. El año pasado compré a 31,50 estando a 25,8$ la oz. Ahora a 35,22 en preventa.



Han estado un montón de tiempo en eldorado en poco menos de 30€


----------



## ELOS (25 Jun 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Han estado un montón de tiempo en eldorado en poco menos de 30€



Creo que estuvo poco tiempo. Estuvo como "próximamente en preventa". Activé el aviso y en cuanto me avisaron compré con el aviso de ellos de que empezarían la vente a partir de Agosto.
A los pocos días quitaron de nuevo la preventa, y hasta ahora


----------



## Basster (25 Jun 2022)

Suelo mirar Dracma y Andorrano sobre todo. El último por el tema del envío gratuito en mi ciudad. Al ser comprador de a 2,3, 4 unidades me compensa. Pero vi el premium y me quedé bastante sorprendido. He querido compartir para ver que opináis, ya que yo llevo 4 días y compro sota, caballo y rey. Gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Daviot (26 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver, las Libertades mejicanas se compran cuando es un año clave de tiradas bajas. Este año no lo es ya que la tirada va a ser de 613.000. En cambio las de 2020 si eran interesantes con una tirada de 300.000 unidades.

Hacemos lo mismo con las de formato 2 oz, 5 oz, etc. Igual con las proof, las reverse proof y la madre proof.


----------



## nedantes (26 Jun 2022)

dónde se pueden consultar las tiradas oficiales de las libertades para este año? gracias



Daviot dijo:


> Vamos a ver, las Libertades mejicanas se compran cuando es un año clave de tiradas bajas. Este año no lo es ya que la tirada va a ser de 613.000. En cambio las de 2020 si eran interesantes con una tirada de 300.000 unidades.
> 
> Hacemos lo mismo con las de formato 2 oz, 5 oz, etc. Igual con las proof, las reverse proof y la madre proof.


----------



## ELOS (26 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Suelo mirar Dracma y Andorrano sobre todo. El último por el tema del envío gratuito en mi ciudad. Al ser comprador de a 2,3, 4 unidades me compensa. Pero vi el premium y me quedé bastante sorprendido. He querido compartir para ver que opináis, ya que yo llevo 4 días y compro sota, caballo y rey. Gracias por los aportes.



El Premium en Andorrano es brutal y casi prohibitivo. Yo antes recogía en tienda que estaba cerca de casa.
Eso del envío gratuito en tu ciudad, cómo funciona ?


----------



## ELOS (26 Jun 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Vamos a ver, las Libertades mejicanas se compran cuando es un año clave de tiradas bajas. Este año no lo es ya que la tirada va a ser de 613.000. En cambio las de 2020 si eran interesantes con una tirada de 300.000 unidades.
> 
> Hacemos lo mismo con las de formato 2 oz, 5 oz, etc. Igual con las proof, las reverse proof y la madre proof.



Siendo novato en el tema, veo que con tiradas altas o bajas, últimamente no es fácil comprar en tiendas a precios medianamente moderados.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> El Premium en Andorrano es brutal y casi prohibitivo. Yo antes recogía en tienda que estaba cerca de casa.
> Eso del envío gratuito en tu ciudad, cómo funciona ?



Hola, no se que ciudad es la del conforero, pero tengo entendido que hay un código para envío gratis de Almorrano, y es este: ENVIO12

Espero te sirva, y sí, los del Almorrano se han subido a la parra pero bien. Yo hace tiempo que no les pillo nada.

Saludos


----------



## ELOS (26 Jun 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola, no se que ciudad es la del conforero, pero tengo entendido que hay un código para envío gratis de Almorrano, y es este: ENVIO12
> 
> Espero te sirva, y sí, los del Almorrano se han subido a la parra pero bien. Yo hace tiempo que no les pillo nada.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias


----------



## Basster (26 Jun 2022)

Es porque soy de Bilbao. Aquí tienen una oficina para recoger de forma gratuita. Como suelo comprar 2 o 3 piezas cada vez, me ahorra unos 2-3€ por oz. En algunas me compensa, en otras, como es el caso del que hablamos, no tanto. Encima Andorrano no daba la info de tirada en su web. Tenía oído que este año iba a ser escasa, pero (gracias Daviot) siendo 600k pues no se justifica tanto ese premium. 

De todas formas creo que estamos en un momento interesante. Por momentos parece que la plata quiere romper el suelo de 20$. La demanda de plata creo que va a bajar, sobre todo por parte de joyería, monedas (pequeño inversor) y la demanda de la industria debería de caer igualmente más pronto que tarde.

Creo que si además se rompe el suelo de 20$, la gente puede tener una tendencia a vender, pues el fantasma del regreso a el canal anterior de 12-17$ puede inducir a ello. Si además viene una recesión importante, muchos particulares pueden verse obligados a vender para tener cash. 

¿Qué opináis? Creo que es probable ver la oz a 16-18$ a finales de otoño. Es solo mi teoría cuñadil claro. También creo que los premium van a bajar ligeramente durante 2023. Creo que en un año podremos ver bullion puro a 20€.


----------



## ELOS (26 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Es porque soy de Bilbao. Aquí tienen una oficina para recoger de forma gratuita. Como suelo comprar 2 o 3 piezas cada vez, me ahorra unos 2-3€ por oz. En algunas me compensa, en otras, como es el caso del que hablamos, no tanto. Encima Andorrano no daba la info de tirada en su web. Tenía oído que este año iba a ser escasa, pero (gracias Daviot) siendo 600k pues no se justifica tanto ese premium.
> 
> De todas formas creo que estamos en un momento interesante. Por momentos parece que la plata quiere romper el suelo de 20$. La demanda de plata creo que va a bajar, sobre todo por parte de joyería, monedas (pequeño inversor) y la demanda de la industria debería de caer igualmente más pronto que tarde.
> 
> ...



Dijiste en tu anterior comentario que en tu ciudad el envío era gratuito, que no es lo mismo que ir a buscar el pedido a la tienda como comentas ahora.
Yo también habré ido unas cuantas veces a la tienda a recoger pedidos y sí que es cierto que si es poca cantidad de onzas te ahorras algún euro descontado el precio final de la onza, que aún así, sigue con mucho sobre spot.

En cuanto al precio de cotización, creo que el despegue depende de una futura operación de desbancar al dólar por parte de los aspirantes al nuevo imperio comercial. Se supone que la supuesta nueva moneda debería ser respaldada por el oro, y en consecuencia el resto de mp irían detrás.
De que baje de los 20€, pues no sé. Podría llegar incluso a 10 si los que manejan la situación lo consideran.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Es porque soy de Bilbao. Aquí tienen una oficina para recoger de forma gratuita. Como suelo comprar 2 o 3 piezas cada vez, me ahorra unos 2-3€ por oz. En algunas me compensa, en otras, como es el caso del que hablamos, no tanto. Encima Andorrano no daba la info de tirada en su web. Tenía oído que este año iba a ser escasa, pero (gracias Daviot) siendo 600k pues no se justifica tanto ese premium.
> 
> De todas formas creo que estamos en un momento interesante. Por momentos parece que la plata quiere romper el suelo de 20$. La demanda de plata creo que va a bajar, sobre todo por parte de joyería, monedas (pequeño inversor) y la demanda de la industria debería de caer igualmente más pronto que tarde.
> 
> ...






Pues no se yo la verdad, El COVID y toda la QE ha sido exageradamente mayor que en 2008 y en 4 años se puso la plata a $35…
Estamos en la antesala de una recesión de aúpa con la plata a veintipocos…
Yo no creo que volvamos a ver la onza física a menos de 26€, y además con guerras de por medio… 
Yo creo que estamos más cerca de empezar a valorar la plata y oro en Yuanes que verla a $16.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jun 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Es porque soy de Bilbao. Aquí tienen una oficina para recoger de forma gratuita. Como suelo comprar 2 o 3 piezas cada vez, me ahorra unos 2-3€ por oz. En algunas me compensa, en otras, como es el caso del que hablamos, no tanto. Encima Andorrano no daba la info de tirada en su web. Tenía oído que este año iba a ser escasa, pero (gracias Daviot) siendo 600k pues no se justifica tanto ese premium.
> 
> De todas formas creo que estamos en un momento interesante. Por momentos parece que la plata quiere romper el suelo de 20$. La demanda de plata creo que va a bajar, sobre todo por parte de joyería, monedas (pequeño inversor) y *la demanda de la industria debería de caer igualmente más pronto que tarde.*
> 
> ...



La actividad industrial se va a ver gravemente afectada por el cambio de sistema al que nos llevan (decrecimiento). Sin embargo, la demanda industrial de plata podría aumentar mucho en los próximos años (en toda esta década) por la llamada transición energética. Solo hay que ver los informes de gente como Alicia Valero en los que se pronostica la probabilidad de una escasez de plata para dicha transición energética, entre otros minerales.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jun 2022)

Interesantes vuestros comentarios anteriores. En mi opinión y como muchos sabemos el precio de la plata está muy influenciado por lo que llamamos plata papel que es con lo que siempre han conseguido mantener bajo el precio real de la plata. 

Estas compras de plata y oro papel son muy dados a venderse cuando la bolsa cae en lo que se llama los margin calls. 

Y como sabemos la bolsa americana pinta muy mal y todo apunta a que aún le queda margen de bajada.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jun 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> dónde se pueden consultar las tiradas oficiales de las libertades para este año? gracias



Todavía no hay tiradas oficiales para la Libertades mejicanas del año 2022. Hay que hacer una búsqueda en internet y depende de que página te puedes fiar o no de las cifras "oficiosas" que dan.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jun 2022)

Sí, pero nos referimos a que den todas las cifras oficiales de tiradas de cada moneda para el año 2022.

En EMK parece que están poniendo la tirada de cada moneda de oro pero no las de plata de momento.

Libertad - 1 Oz EMK.com

Por cierto, El Andorrano parece que se ha subido a la parra con los precios comparado con EMK por ejemplo.


----------



## Daviot (29 Jun 2022)

En oro no veo nada interesante viendo las cifras de tiradas que da EMK de las de 2022 comparadas con las de años anteriores.

Pre Sale | Gold & Platinum » EMK.com


----------



## Argénteo (30 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabría decirme si GoldSilver siempre envía monedas sueltas o también envía en tubos?


----------



## Tichy (1 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme si GoldSilver siempre envía monedas sueltas o también envía en tubos?



Si pides, por ejemplo, 20 Arcas de Noé, cuyos tubos son de 20, te las enviarán lógicamente en su tubo.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105181
> 
> 
> Pues no se yo la verdad, El COVID y toda la QE ha sido exageradamente mayor que en 2008 y en 4 años se puso la plata a $35…
> ...



Me como mi owned, las Mapples a 24€ en coininvest, hoy compro media centena.


----------



## Basster (1 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Me como mi owned, las Mapples a 24€ en coininvest, hoy compro media centena.



En otoño a 21, sino ya paso a por mi owned


----------



## Argénteo (1 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Si pides, por ejemplo, 20 Arcas de Noé, cuyos tubos son de 20, te las enviarán lógicamente en su tubo.



Es que a los belgas nunca les he comprado y leí en otro foro la queja de alguien a quien le habían enviado más de 100 canguros en sobrecillos individuales. Y como no es la primera guarrada que hacen como el Grifo de platino rayado y alguna otra...


----------



## Tichy (1 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Es que a los belgas nunca les he comprado y leí en otro foro la queja de alguien a quien le habían enviado más de 100 canguros en sobrecillos individuales. Y como no es la primera guarrada que hacen como el Grifo de platino rayado y alguna otra...



Yo he tenido algún problema con ellos, básicamente monedas compradas a buen precio que no llegan, reclamas y te devuelven el dinero, pero te quedas sin moneda. 
Pero cuando en el pedido había un tubo (un número de monedas iguales para completar el tubo), me lo han enviado. Ahora bien, no hay en su web garantía explícita de que lo vayan a enviar, también es verdad.


----------



## Daviot (1 Jul 2022)

Normalmente si pides más de la mitad del tubo te lo suelen mandar. Por ejemplo si pides 12 monedas y el tubo es de 20 pues te lo suelen mandar, ellos y cualquier otra tienda.

Ahora, también es verdad que te hacen guarradas de todo tipo como anularte algo que has comprado después de que te han enviado el correo de confirmación y después de que has pagado. Otra que te pueden hacer es que compras varios Maples que estaban a buen precio y cuando te llega el tubo a casa resulta que te han enviado Filarmónicas. Les envías un correo diciendo que tu habías comprado Maples y ni siquiera te contestan.

Otra que te pueden liar es cuando compras varias monedas y te las mandan en su tubo, te meten la última moneda la que va al fondo del tubo con algún desperfecto como ligeramente rayada o similar.

Suelen tener buenos precios pero los gastos de envío no son baratos por lo que hay que pedir cierta cantidad para que salga rentable.


----------



## Argénteo (1 Jul 2022)

Vamos, lo que siempre se ha comentado de los belgas: buenos precios especialmente en plata, algunas gangas ocasionales pero unos guarreras de cuidado y una atención al cliente que deja mucho que desear.

Al menos nunca he oído que se hayan quedado el dinero de nadie 

En fin, creo que voy a picar, lo malo es que el pedido me va a tardar porque quiero aprovechar para pillar unas cuantas Libertades a buen precio y hasta entonces andaré con la mosca detrás de la oreja por si me hacen alguna.

Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Daviot (1 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Vamos, lo que siempre se ha comentado de los belgas: buenos precios especialmente en plata, algunas gangas ocasionales pero unos guarreras de cuidado y una atención al cliente que deja mucho que desear.
> 
> Al menos nunca he oído que se hayan quedado el dinero de nadie
> 
> ...



No, estos al menos no se suelen quedar con el dinero. Los que si se suelen quedar con el dinero son los alemanes. En concreto la página Munzdachs que parece que la lleva un viejo amargado. Sudé tinta para que me devolviera el dinero después de casi un año.

Otra que también juega sucio es la página alemana Kraatz. Después de hacer una compra y enviar la transferencia y ya pasados varios días decían que no habían recibido el dinero. Después ya no contestaban a mis correos. Sólo cuando mi banco hizo petición de revocar la transferencia es cuando contestaron diciendo que ya enviaban el pedido.

Mucho cuidado donde compráis porque una vez que tienen el dinero es difícil hacer algo para recuperarlo y en esto los alemanes son muy cabrones.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jul 2022)

Yo lo tengo calculado, comparado con coininvest, los belgas 40€ de envio y el precio 1€ menos por onza, para que te salga mejor comprar a los belgas tienes que comprar mas de 2 tubos y medio.
Y ademas estan cerrados ahora, asi que he comprado 2 tubos de mapples a Coininvest con el codigo LAVETAFREE y un correo nuevo aunque no me gusta por perder la factura pero bueno.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Jul 2022)

20 o 25.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Argénteo (1 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Los que si se suelen quedar con el dinero son los alemanes. En concreto la página Munzdachs que parece que la lleva un viejo amargado. Sudé tinta para que me devolviera el dinero después de casi un año.
> 
> Otra que también juega sucio es la página alemana Kraatz.



Por sistema no compro en páginas extranjeras que no tienen la web traducida al inglés, es indicativo de que la mayoría de su clientela es local y si luego hay un problema te las ves y te las deseas y tienes que malgastar horas de tu tiempo haciendo averiguaciones para ver cómo demonios apretarles las tuercas.

También lo tengo algo más fácil porque no suelo buscar nada con mucho premium, me centro más en el metal, sería el acabose si me dejo llevar por la vena coleccionista.


----------



## Argénteo (1 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Yo lo tengo calculado, comparado con coininvest, los belgas 40€ de envio y el precio 1€ menos por onza, para que te salga mejor comprar a los belgas tienes que comprar mas de 2 tubos y medio.



En según qué monedas de plata y dependiendo del momento en que busques, yo he visto diferencias de hasta 2 euros respecto a la opción más barata en las tiendas habituales.



Cipotecon dijo:


> he comprado 2 tubos de mapples a Coininvest con el codigo LAVETAFREE y un correo nuevo aunque no me gusta por perder la factura pero bueno.



¿Cómo que pierdes la factura al usar un correo nuevo? Siempre emiten factura incluso cuando optas por comprar sin registrarte, da igual el correo que uses.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> ¿Cómo que pierdes la factura al usar un correo nuevo? Siempre emiten factura incluso cuando optas por comprar sin registrarte, da igual el correo que uses.



me referia que me gustaria tenerlas todas en la misma cuenta o en el mismo correo electronico, pero como me hago el correo electronico nuevo solo para ahorrarme el envio pues me toca descargar la factura si me acuerdo, porque ese correo va a quedar en el olvido y la cuenta en coinvinvest con ese correo tambien


----------



## Argénteo (1 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> me referia que me gustaria tenerlas todas en la misma cuenta o en el mismo correo electronico, pero como me hago el correo electronico nuevo solo para ahorrarme el envio pues me toca descargar la factura si me acuerdo, porque ese correo va a quedar en el olvido y la cuenta en coinvinvest con ese correo tambien



Pues no conservar la factura puede convertirse en un problema a futuro, deberías descargar las facturas y ponerlas a buen recaudo tan pronto como las recibas.

Lo más práctico para usar el código de La veta es utilizar alguna opción de correo que te permita usar alias, de ese modo puedes ir desechando los alias pero mantienes todos los correos con las facturas en la misma cuenta. Ahora bien, puede ser un problema con algunos proveedores de email si necesitas contactar por escrito en relación a algún pedido.


----------



## uro (1 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> me referia que me gustaria tenerlas todas en la misma cuenta o en el mismo correo electronico, pero como me hago el correo electronico nuevo solo para ahorrarme el envio pues me toca descargar la factura si me acuerdo, porque ese correo va a quedar en el olvido y la cuenta en coinvinvest con ese correo tambien



Pones un punto intercalado en el correo de siempre y consta cómo mail nuevo pero a ti te llegará al mismo de siempre.
Ejemplo: cipotecon@mail.com y c.ipotecom@mail.com

En el segundo caso te entrará los mails en el primero, pero s la hora de abrir cuenta la detectan cómo diferente.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jul 2022)

uro dijo:


> Pones un punto intercalado en el correo de siempre y consta cómo mail nuevo pero a ti te llegará al mismo de siempre.
> Ejemplo: cipotecon@mail.com y c.ipotecom@mail.com
> 
> En el segundo caso te entrará los mails en el primero, pero s la hora de abrir cuenta la detectan cómo diferente.



A si? Pues muchas gracias ya lo probaré para la próxima


----------



## Daviot (2 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Por sistema no compro en páginas extranjeras que no tienen la web traducida al inglés, es indicativo de que la mayoría de su clientela es local y si luego hay un problema te las ves y te las deseas y tienes que malgastar horas de tu tiempo haciendo averiguaciones para ver cómo demonios apretarles las tuercas.
> 
> También lo tengo algo más fácil porque no suelo buscar nada con mucho premium, me centro más en el metal, sería el acabose si me dejo llevar por la vena coleccionista.



Bueno, bueno. El tema colecciones, independientemente de que se hagan completas o no, es lo que creo que le da vidilla a
este tema de oro y plata.

Sino que triste comprar sólo las básicas cuando están la Libertades mejicanas tanto en oro como en plata, las Queen´s beasts, las colecciones de Canadá, los Pandas chinos, la colección Privateer, más difícil de encontrar que un perro verde, las kookaburras, la colección Dioses de Egipto que comenzó en 2015 y sigue a día de hoy, el calendario lunar chino emitido por la australiana Perth Mint, etc.


----------



## Argénteo (2 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, bueno. El tema colecciones, independientemente de que se hagan completas o no, es lo que creo que le da vidilla a
> este tema de oro y plata.
> 
> Sino que triste comprar sólo las básicas cuando están la Libertades mejicanas tanto en oro como en plata, las Queen´s beasts, las colecciones de Canadá, los Pandas chinos...



Como comentaba en mi mensaje "no busco nada con *mucho* premium". Te lo decía al hilo de algunas de las tiendas alemanas con las que habías tenido problemas.

Pandas, el inabarcable número de colecciones de la Perth, alguna colección afortunada que sacan de vez en cuando otras mints, etc, no tienen mucho premium cuando salen y no es raro encontrarlas puntualmente incluso baratas a lo largo del año. Pero esas colecciones sueles encontrarlas sin problema en las webs habituales, no necesitas acudir a EMK o rastrear el resto de tiendas alemanas.

No obstante no suelo hacerlas, sólo algunos años de aniversarios o con motivos que me gusten especialmente. Dejarme llevar por la vena coleccionista sería la perdición.


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes compañeros. ¿Podríais recomendar algunas monedas de plata que hayáis pillado últimamente, y que en mano os parezcan chulas?
Pregunto más que nada fuera del ámbito de las "normales" bullion con poca gracia (filas, maples, arcas etc.) y tampoco de las que gustan a cualquiera (pandas etc.)..... si no más bien, de entre las decenas y decenas de moneditas que sacan, alguna que digáis pues mira esta a mi me encanta, tal, esta la veo preciosa etc.... he visto un par de recomendaciones páginas atrás, la Germania, la Pegasus... pues cosas así!! Gracias! Un saludo metaleros


----------



## Tichy (3 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros. ¿Podríais recomendar algunas monedas de plata que hayáis pillado últimamente, y que en mano os parezcan chulas?
> Pregunto más que nada fuera del ámbito de las "normales" bullion con poca gracia (filas, maples, arcas etc.) y tampoco de las que gustan a cualquiera (pandas etc.)..... si no más bien, de entre las decenas y decenas de moneditas que sacan, alguna que digáis pues mira esta a mi me encanta, tal, esta la veo preciosa etc.... he visto un par de recomendaciones páginas atrás, la Germania, la Pegasus... pues cosas así!! Gracias! Un saludo metaleros



Un par de colecciones que hago desde hace tiempo, que considero bonitas y se nombran poco son los Elefantes de Somalia y la fauna africana de Ruanda. 
De Somalia y Ruanda el facial, pero hechas en Alemania, eso sí. Se pueden conseguir con premium moderado, especialmente los elefantes y en el caso de las Ruandas envejecen bien al ir en blisters al vacío. 
Supongo que no es exactamente lo que preguntabas, pero es que hace tiempo que he decidido limitar mucho las compras, especialmente las de facial de países de coña tipo Niue, Tokelau, Tuvalu y similares, en vista de la proliferación de onzas que más que monedas son chapas.


----------



## cdametalero (3 Jul 2022)

Hola compañeros, alguien sabe si el cupón "ENVIO12" del andorrano sigue vigente? Hay cantidad de compra mínima para que funcione (como en coininvest)?
Gracias.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola compañeros, alguien sabe si el cupón "ENVIO12" del andorrano sigue vigente? Hay cantidad de compra mínima para que funcione (como en coininvest)?
> Gracias.



Respecto a lo de coininvest, LAVETAFREE era a partir de 150€ y GOLDENAGEFREE a partir de 300€.


----------



## Sigpac (3 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros. ¿Podríais recomendar algunas monedas de plata que hayáis pillado últimamente, y que en mano os parezcan chulas?
> Pregunto más que nada fuera del ámbito de las "normales" bullion con poca gracia (filas, maples, arcas etc.) y tampoco de las que gustan a cualquiera (pandas etc.)..... si no más bien, de entre las decenas y decenas de moneditas que sacan, alguna que digáis pues mira esta a mi me encanta, tal, esta la veo preciosa etc.... he visto un par de recomendaciones páginas atrás, la Germania, la Pegasus... pues cosas así!! Gracias! Un saludo metaleros



La serie Terra Tokelau de la Pressburg Mint a mí personalmente me encanta, es un capricho. Por otra parte, las Queens Virtues (sólo tengo la de una onza de este año), en mano ganan muchísimo. Los lingotes de una onza del dragón también, aunque seguramente las consideres como los pandas y demás, en mano ganan bastante. Todas tienen en contra el gepeto de la reina, es lo que hay.


----------



## conde84 (4 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros. ¿Podríais recomendar algunas monedas de plata que hayáis pillado últimamente, y que en mano os parezcan chulas?
> Pregunto más que nada fuera del ámbito de las "normales" bullion con poca gracia (filas, maples, arcas etc.) y tampoco de las que gustan a cualquiera (pandas etc.)..... si no más bien, de entre las decenas y decenas de moneditas que sacan, alguna que digáis pues mira esta a mi me encanta, tal, esta la veo preciosa etc.... he visto un par de recomendaciones páginas atrás, la Germania, la Pegasus... pues cosas así!! Gracias! Un saludo metaleros



A mí las de tokelau de Terra, chronos o vivat humanitas me gustan mucho y son de las más baratas, y la de Queen virtudes de Santa Helena también está bien y se alejan de la temática de animalitos que está uno hasta los huevos ya de tanto bicho.


----------



## Daviot (4 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros. ¿Podríais recomendar algunas monedas de plata que hayáis pillado últimamente, y que en mano os parezcan chulas?
> Pregunto más que nada fuera del ámbito de las "normales" bullion con poca gracia (filas, maples, arcas etc.) y tampoco de las que gustan a cualquiera (pandas etc.)..... si no más bien, de entre las decenas y decenas de moneditas que sacan, alguna que digáis pues mira esta a mi me encanta, tal, esta la veo preciosa etc.... he visto un par de recomendaciones páginas atrás, la Germania, la Pegasus... pues cosas así!! Gracias! Un saludo metaleros



Ya, pero algo más así :











O bien algo que digas...


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Ya, pero algo más así :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja lo que se te ocurra, bro.......


----------



## Daviot (4 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> jajajaja lo que se te ocurra, bro.......



Pues creo que no habría que perder de vista la Libertades mejicanas reverse proof o prueba inversa como prefiráis llamarlo.

Las que también creo que son una pasada son las de 2 onzas de plata de la casa Elemetal.

Tiene dos colecciones muy chulas las Privateer ( Corsario ) que sacaron por el 2017 y consta de 7 monedas y hay otra colección llamada Dioses de Egipto también en 2 onzas y con diseños hechos por la artista Heidi Wastweet y que a día de hoy siguen saliendo monedas de esta colección.

Las 2 colecciones son en alto relieve que es lo que las hace destacar mucho más que cualquier otra moneda bullion.



Estas son las de Privateer ( Corsario ) aunque ya no las sacan a día de hoy. Habría que rebuscarlas.






Las de Gods of Egypt llevan ya creo que 6 monedas.

Creo que la primera moneda salió en el 2015 que es la de Cleopatra y la última ha salido en el 2021 la de Sekhmet.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jul 2022)

Olé 








Este año la moneda de oro de la FNMT está dedicada al Toro


Lo que era un rumor a voces acaba de confirmarse, este año la moneda de 1 onza de oro que el año pasado tuvo como protagonista al Lince Ibérico cambiará de protagonista, tomando el relevo el Toro, …




www.numismatica-visual.es








__





YouTube






www.youtube.com


----------



## Saviero (4 Jul 2022)

Hola a todos, llevo mucho tiempo leyéndoos y me he animado a participar.
Vivo en Reino Unido y aquí la plata y oro es más caro, si compras a Europa además te cargan tasas, así que hago como otros foreros, compro desde aquí y envío a España a casa de un familiar. 
Aun así, como a parte de concebirlo como inversión también lo hago como hobby, compro de todo, aquí en UK compro monedas británicas (que me encantan por su variedad e historia) anteriores a 1947 (que son 50% de plata) y anteriores a 1920 (que son 92.5%), en España compro Paquillos, y online compro bullion de todo tipo oro y plata.
Otro de mis hobbies es tirar y editar fotos de mis compras así que de vez en cuando os daré la tabarra poniendo algunas.

















Como curiosidad, en la ultima foto, el texto “IND.IMP” en la parte superior de la moneda significa “Indiae Imperator”, emperador de la india, que se dejó de poner en las monedas británicas en 1949 tras la independencia India.


----------



## skifi (5 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Olé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tirada de 15.000  Y las 12.000 del lince aun sin vender del todo…


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Jul 2022)

skifi dijo:


> Tirada de 15.000  Y las 12.000 del lince aun sin vender del todo…



Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## FranMen (5 Jul 2022)

Otra gran idea de la FNMT, por 66€ una moneda de 10€








España ya tiene en circulación una moneda de 10 euros


Se ha presentado para conmemorar el 20º aniversario por la entrada en funcionamiento del euro




www.granadadigital.es


----------



## Saviero (5 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra gran idea de la FNMT, por 66€ una moneda de 10€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, faltan datos, no pone ni peso ni pureza, solo pone el material, plata, la tirada de 7000 y el precio de 66€.


----------



## FranMen (5 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Hombre, faltan datos, no pone ni peso ni pureza, solo pone el material, plata, la tirada de 7000 y el precio de 66€.



Hombre, si es como las demás será una onza española


----------



## Beto (6 Jul 2022)

Así es la nueva moneda de 10 euros que entra en circulación hoy en España


Esta nueva moneda de 10 euros, hecha de plata, servirá para conmemorar el 20º aniversario de la puesta en circulación del euro en Europa



www.abc.es









Vaya tela


----------



## Argénteo (6 Jul 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Así es la nueva moneda de 10 euros que entra en circulación hoy en España
> 
> 
> Esta nueva moneda de 10 euros, hecha de plata, servirá para conmemorar el 20º aniversario de la puesta en circulación del euro en Europa
> ...



Tienen que hacerlo adrede ¿Cómo pueden sacar monedas tan feas y ponerles un premium desorbitado?


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Tienen que hacerlo adrede ¿Cómo pueden sacar monedas tan feas y ponerles un premium desorbitado?



Y las estrellitas y la vaca, de órdago!


----------



## Orooo (6 Jul 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Así es la nueva moneda de 10 euros que entra en circulación hoy en España
> 
> 
> Esta nueva moneda de 10 euros, hecha de plata, servirá para conmemorar el 20º aniversario de la puesta en circulación del euro en Europa
> ...



Jojojo


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Tienen que hacerlo adrede ¿Cómo pueden sacar monedas tan feas y ponerles un premium desorbitado?



Les pagan para que hagan eso


----------



## Basster (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Saviero (7 Jul 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Así es la nueva moneda de 10 euros que entra en circulación hoy en España
> 
> 
> Esta nueva moneda de 10 euros, hecha de plata, servirá para conmemorar el 20º aniversario de la puesta en circulación del euro en Europa
> ...



Pues si es fea de narices, y por si fuera poco ni si quiera es 999. 
lo del toro ya es para comentarlo a parte…
Me recuerda al toro con azulejos, no se donde se empezó a publicitar, no me gusta la verdad.





En fin, que la compren quien quiera, yo no.


----------



## Daviot (7 Jul 2022)

Sí, vaya cursilada. Mucho más bonita esta y tirada de precio.


----------



## Basster (7 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, vaya cursilada. Mucho más bonita esta y tirada de precio.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114754



Totalmente. Compré el mes pasado y la verdad que me a gustado bastante. Actualmente anda en 23€ pelados.


----------



## Visrul (7 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Las que también creo que son una pasada son las de 2 onzas de plata de la casa Elemetal.
> Tiene dos colecciones muy chulas las Privateer ( Corsario ) que sacaron por el 2017 y consta de 7 monedas y hay otra colección llamada Dioses de Egipto también en 2 onzas y con diseños hechos por la artista Heidi Wastweet y que a día de hoy siguen saliendo monedas de esta colección.
> Las de Gods of Egypt llevan ya creo que 6 monedas.
> Creo que la primera moneda salió en el 2015 que es la de Cleopatra y la última ha salido en el 2021 la de Sekhmet.



Efectivamente esas dos son, para mi gusto, de las mejores colecciones que hay ahora en 2 oz de plata.
La de los dioses de Egipto va por la 7ª entrega, el año pasado salió Osiris (5ª entrega) y este año salieron 2. Una de ellas es preciosa, la de Sekhmet:
2 oz Sekhmet Silver Round (Egyptian Gods Series #6, UHR) l JM Bullion™
Son casi imposibles de conseguir aquí en Europa, o a precios muy elevados. Si vas o conoces a alguien en USA las podrías obtener a buen precio.
Las privateer creo que terminaron ya la serie.


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Efectivamente esas dos son, para mi gusto, de las mejores colecciones que hay ahora en 2 oz de plata.
> La de los dioses de Egipto va por la 7ª entrega, el año pasado salió Osiris (5ª entrega) y este año salieron 2. Una de ellas es preciosa, la de Sekhmet:
> 2 oz Sekhmet Silver Round (Egyptian Gods Series #6, UHR) l JM Bullion™
> Son casi imposibles de conseguir aquí en Europa, o a precios muy elevados. Si vas o conoces a alguien en USA las podrías obtener a buen precio.
> Las privateer creo que terminaron ya la serie.



Sí, las dos series están muy bien porque son de 2 oz hechas en UHR ultra alto relieve.

No pude poner fotos reales antes porque me salía un mensaje de error de fotos demasiado grandes. Ahora que he conseguido redimensionarlas pongo alguna de la colección Privateer (Corsario).







También añado otra foto real de la Libertad mejicana reverse proof o prueba inversa. Una belleza comparada con la bullion normal aunque el precio también es elevado.


----------



## Muttley (9 Jul 2022)

Aquí tenéis las privateer de UHR


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Aquí tenéis las privateer de UHR



Joder, 4 puentes de cañones y 1.100 tripulantes. Se ve que no reparaban en gastos a la hora de proteger los cargamentos de oro y plata frente a los piratas.


----------



## Arthur69 (12 Jul 2022)

Llegó el toro.
Segunda Onza de oro proof de la FNMT.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Mucho más bonita la del lince.
Creo que en precio serán iguales


----------



## Arthur69 (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Mucho más bonita la del lince.
> Creo que en precio serán iguales



Bueno, el lince me resultó más molón.
Sin embargo ésta está mejor acabada. Resuelven errores como el grabado de los hemisferios (que ahora están bien hechos los continentes) y el canto de la moneda, que ya no es liso.
Respecto al precio, afirmativo. Es igual (cotización de la onza + 10%)


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Aquí tenéis las privateer de UHR



Merece la pena visitar el museo naval de Cartagena, aparte del Santísima Trinidad, tiene al Isaac Peral y no en maqueta, el original


----------



## Basster (14 Jul 2022)

Cerca de romper los 18$. Veremos si las tiendas actualizan el bullion puro, porque no bajan de 23,5-24 desde los 19,8$. Este finde le daré un repasito a los catálogos de algunas tiendas para ver si descuentan ya la bajada o remolonean.

Este mes he pillado solo 3, terra y chronos de tokelau y la del toro y oso. Si se ponen las hojas a 21,5 si saco la cartera.


----------



## ELOS (14 Jul 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Cerca de romper los 18$. Veremos si las tiendas actualizan el bullion puro, porque no bajan de 23,5-24 desde los 19,8$. Este finde le daré un repasito a los catálogos de algunas tiendas para ver si descuentan ya la bajada o remolonean.
> 
> Este mes he pillado solo 3, terra y chronos de tokelau y la del toro y oso. Si se ponen las hojas a 21,5 si saco la cartera.



Olvídate de esos precios. Creo que ya no volverán. Alguna tienda en esta semana ya ha hizo "un salto de 1 euro" hacia arriba en plena bajada de spot


----------



## Basster (14 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Olvídate de esos precios. Creo que ya no volverán. Alguna tienda en esta semana ya ha hizo "un salto de 1 euro" hacia arriba en plena bajada de spot



Hombre, entiendo que no puedan adecuarse en 2 días, pero si el precio se mantiene en 18-19 o menos personalmente no compro ni una oz por más de 22€. Si la gente sigue comprando maple, filarmónicas, etc a 25 y 27€ es que algo estamos haciendo mal.


----------



## Saviero (14 Jul 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Cerca de romper los 18$. Veremos si las tiendas actualizan el bullion puro, porque no bajan de 23,5-24 desde los 19,8$. Este finde le daré un repasito a los catálogos de algunas tiendas para ver si descuentan ya la bajada o remolonean.
> 
> Este mes he pillado solo 3, terra y chronos de tokelau y la del toro y oso. Si se ponen las hojas a 21,5 si saco la cartera.



21,5 lo dudo muchísimo 

a 24.4 he comprado dos tubos, si se pone a 21 compro la tienda entera


----------



## Manzanamiel (14 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Olvídate de esos precios. Creo que ya no volverán. Alguna tienda en esta semana ya ha hizo "un salto de 1 euro" hacia arriba en plena bajada de spot



Precisamente esta tarde coininvest ha subido de golpe de un momento para otro 48 euros el precio del Búfalo de oro....


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Jul 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Precisamente esta tarde coininvest ha subido de golpe de un momento para otro 48 euros el precio del Búfalo de oro....



Los premiums irán subiendo según baje el inventario y sea casi imposible conseguir mas, aunque la cotización del papel siga bajando.

Por eso hay que ir comprando poco a poco en las bajadas mientras haya de todo mas o menos


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> 21,5 lo dudo muchísimo
> 
> a 24.4 he comprado dos tubos, si se pone a 21 compro la tienda entera



Yo también he pillado, en mi caso dos tubitos de arcas a 24 eur. Podía haber pillado otras algo más baratas pero tenían tiempo de espera, así que nada, prefiero comprar solo cosas que de verdad tengan en stock. Que esas historias ya me las conozco y luego donde dijeron "digo" terminan diciéndote "Diego"


----------



## Saviero (15 Jul 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Cerca de romper los 18$. Veremos si las tiendas actualizan el bullion puro, porque no bajan de 23,5-24 desde los 19,8$. Este finde le daré un repasito a los catálogos de algunas tiendas para ver si descuentan ya la bajada o remolonean.
> 
> Este mes he pillado solo 3, terra y chronos de tokelau y la del toro y oso. Si se ponen las hojas a 21,5 si saco la cartera.



Sigue bajando, y me parece raro raro, todo subiendo, inflación, y los metales preciosos bajando? 
Si es cierto que pegaron un buen subidón descontando la inflación que iba a venir. Pero que estén bajando no me huele bien.
Pero como bien dices, voy preparando la cartera.


----------



## ELOS (15 Jul 2022)

Ni los más viejos del lugar saben explicar la situación actual


----------



## IvanRios (15 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Sigue bajando, y me parece raro raro, todo subiendo, inflación, y los metales preciosos bajando?
> Si es cierto que pegaron un buen subidón descontando la inflación que iba a venir. Pero que estén bajando no me huele bien.
> Pero como bien dices, voy preparando la cartera.



Huele a lo que es, a una flagrante manipulación de su precio. Porque al menos, en medio de una alta inflación como la actual (y no ha hecho sino comenzar), debería estar subiendo para reflejar dicha inflación; pero no, no es que no suba a la par que la inflación, no es que ni siquiera se mantenga sino que baja y bastante. 

Es bastante claro (al menos esa es mi opinión) que, ahora más que nunca, en un proceso inflacionista que evidencia que el dinero Fiat es basura, lo primordial es mantener a raya o por los suelos a los metales, no sea cosa que la borregada desconfíe de sus papelitos y empiece a mirar hacia los metales, hacia el valor real. Pero como los metales están bajando, la conclusión inducida del borrego es clara: que no hay que cambiar papelitos por metales porque ni tan siquiera sirven para proteger contra la inflación. 

Pues bien, que los sigan bajando mientras puedan y seguiremos adquiriendo valor real a precio de ganga.


----------



## Argénteo (16 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Sigue bajando, y me parece raro raro, todo subiendo, inflación, y los metales preciosos bajando?



No lo veo tan raro, en el caso de la plata es de cajón, es fundamentalmente un metal industrial y los metales industriales llevan dos meses de caída a los infiernos pese a que los stocks en el LME y el SHFE están en mínimos.

Y en el caso del oro ocurre lo habitual cuando llega una gran crisis, y la que nos vamos a comer en Europa tiene pinta que va a ser de órdago: que las subidas no son inmediatas, de hecho no es raro que el oro empiece bajando en cómputo anual aunque no tanto como la mayoría de los activos y que el precio reaccione más tarde. El oro es como los buenos guisos, se preparan sin prisa y se cocinan a fuego lento.

Pero muy distinto es el precio spot, que al final bancos como JPM, diversas instituciones y gobiernos manipulan en mayor o menor medida y el valor real de los metales preciosos. Si la cotización cayese de aquí a finales de año a la mitad (¡Ojalá!) ¿Correrías a vender el metal físico que pudieras tener o aprovecharías para comprar a precios que quizá no vuelvas a ver? Al final el precio spot se determina básicamente por operaciones con papelitos, futuros, promesas de pago, no hay respaldo físico, es humo.

Si tienes claro cuál es el valor de los metales preciosos y sólo compras físico, aprovecha las caídas y olvídate del precio, a muy largo plazo sólo es una distracción.


----------



## Saviero (16 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> No lo veo tan raro, en el caso de la plata es de cajón, es fundamentalmente un metal industrial y los metales industriales llevan dos meses de caída a los infiernos pese a que los stocks en el LME y el SHFE están en mínimos.
> 
> Y en el caso del oro ocurre lo habitual cuando llega una gran crisis, y la que nos vamos a comer en Europa tiene pinta que va a ser de órdago: que las subidas no son inmediatas, de hecho no es raro que el oro empiece bajando en cómputo anual aunque no tanto como la mayoría de los activos y que el precio reaccione más tarde. El oro es como los buenos guisos, se preparan sin prisa y se cocinan a fuego lento.
> 
> ...



Ya, si te doy toda la razón, aprovechar las caídas, pero las tiendas no actualizan precios ante caídas del spot.


----------



## Argénteo (16 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Ya, si te doy toda la razón, aprovechar las caídas, pero las tiendas no actualizan precios ante caídas del spot.



Son un negocio y sus márgenes, salvo en las pocas que trabajan producto con mucho premium, bastante reducidos. Las caídas pueden llegar a hacerles bastante daño.

Repercuten en seguida las subidas y tienden a trasladar sólo una parte de las bajadas, cuando no congelan directamente el precio o de repente agotan el stock y éste se repone masivamente de un día para otro cuando se recupera lo suficiente el spot. Recuerda lo que ocurrió en muchas tiendas cuando se hundió el precio de los metales en marzo de 2020.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Ya, si te doy toda la razón, aprovechar las caídas, pero las tiendas no actualizan precios ante caídas del spot.



Andorrano actualiza en tiempo real, pero si, otras suelen actualizar a gusto del vendedor


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Jul 2022)

Con las caídas de esta semana yo sí veo que has bajado las bullion sin premium, pero las con premium no las tocan. Por ejemplo las nuevas de los Simpson (Bart y Homer) les tengo el ojo echado a ver si caen unas cuantas, pero a pesar de lo que ha recortado el papel estos días, esas no bajan de 30


----------



## ELOS (17 Jul 2022)

ElDorado Coins actualiza precios cada x días, suba o baje el spot.
Andorrano lo hace cada 5 min. pero últimamente recorta menos en las bajadas y alguna onza de plata de varios años no mueve el precio.


----------



## Manzanamiel (17 Jul 2022)

Y luego está lo de European Mint, que no se si es habitual en julio....ha desaparecido la categoría de "monedas de plata", tenía de todas las básicas y muchas tokelau, y ahora no es que no queden, es que no está la opción más que de oro, colecciones, etc, pero no de monedas de plata....salvo las especiales.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (17 Jul 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Y luego está lo de European Mint, que no se si es habitual en julio....ha desaparecido la categoría de "monedas de plata", tenía de todas las básicas y muchas tokelau, y ahora no es que no queden, es que no está la opción más que de oro, colecciones, etc, pero no de monedas de plata....salvo las especiales.



Comentaron el algún e-mail que tenían que recalcular los precio de la plata con el cambio de normativa respecto al IVA. Creo que para septiembre esperan tenerlo resuelto.


----------



## Saviero (18 Jul 2022)

Sabéis si en CIODE hay código de descuento? Voy a comprar 3 monedas de 20 francos. Sabéis si hay otra tienda más barata o está es la más adecuada para este tipo de monedas?


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (18 Jul 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Y luego está lo de European Mint, que no se si es habitual en julio....ha desaparecido la categoría de "monedas de plata", tenía de todas las básicas y muchas tokelau, y ahora no es que no queden, es que no está la opción más que de oro, colecciones, etc, pero no de monedas de plata....salvo las especiales.



Ya tienen actualizados los precios de la plata en EuropeanMint con el IVA incluido.

Buy Silver Bullion Coins | European Mint


----------



## Daviot (18 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Sabéis si en CIODE hay código de descuento? Voy a comprar 3 monedas de 20 francos. Sabéis si hay otra tienda más barata o está es la más adecuada para este tipo de monedas?



Creo que el precio es bastante bueno comparado con otras tiendas. Salvo que haya algún forero que te mejore ese precio.

Que yo sepa no hay código descuento pero cuando yo le compré algo creo los gastos de envío fueron entre 6 o 9 euros pero como pone en la página que tiene monedas del gallo de varios años de paso que le preguntas que años tiene, le puedes preguntar si te hace algún tipo de descuento por comprar 3.

Aquí tienes un enlace a la tirada de esos años de una página que creo que es de un conforero, no me acuerdo quién. Lo mencionó @Muttley en uno de sus vidrios.









20 Francos Franceses Coq Marianne


20 Francos Franceses del «Gallo Marianne» 6,45 g Au .900, 21 mm diámetro y 1,3 mm de grosor Años 1904 (2), 1906, 1908 y 1913 1899 Tirada: 1,500,000 1900 Tirada: 615,000 1901 Tirada: 2,643,000 19…




moneditis.com


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que el precio es bastante bueno comparado con otras tiendas. Salvo que haya algún forero que te mejore ese precio.
> 
> Que yo sepa no hay código descuento pero cuando yo le compré algo creo los gastos de envío fueron entre 6 o 9 euros pero como pone en la página que tiene monedas del gallo de varios años de paso que le preguntas que años tiene, le puedes preguntar si te hace algún tipo de descuento por comprar 3.
> 
> ...



No es mal precio desde luego. Una opción serían napoleones en coininvest prácticamente por lo mismo y con la ventaja de los códigos de envío gratuito: 20 Francs Franceses Napoleon III con Coronaria | Oro | 1861-1870 | coininvest 

A igualdad de precio, a mí me gustan más los napoleones. Las Marianne a partir de 1907 suelen ser reacuñaciones, que en estas monedas sin valor numismático no es que importe demasiado, pero en mi opinión mejor tener un pedacito de historia original, como ocurre con los napoleones.


----------



## Daviot (18 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> No es mal precio desde luego. Una opción serían napoleones en coininvest prácticamente por lo mismo y con la ventaja de los códigos de envío gratuito: 20 Francs Franceses Napoleon III con Coronaria | Oro | 1861-1870 | coininvest
> 
> A igualdad de precio, a mí me gustan más los napoleones. Las Marianne a partir de 1907 suelen ser reacuñaciones, que en estas monedas sin valor numismático no es que importe demasiado, pero en mi opinión mejor tener un pedacito de historia original, como ocurre con los napoleones.



Bien visto. Además el Napoleón III con corona es el que lleva el escudo con el águila en la otra cara lo que para mí la hace una moneda muy atractiva a diferencia del Napoleón III sin corona que no lleva el escudo.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bien visto. Además el Napoleón III con corona es el que lleva el escudo con el águila en la otra cara lo que para mí la hace una moneda muy atractiva a diferencia del Napoleón III sin corona que no lleva el escudo.



También están las del auténtico, el primer Napoleón









Archivo:France 1803-04-A 20 Francs.jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daviot (18 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> También están las del auténtico, el primer Napoleón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, más guapas no las veo pero claro son más antiguas y con conexión directa con la historia.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hombre, más guapas no las veo pero claro son más antiguas y con conexión directa con la historia.



Bueno no tienen el escudo pero tienen a Napoleón !!


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> También están las del auténtico, el primer Napoleón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, sí, pero no la consigues con el 5-6% sobre el spot en tienda, que es lo que estábamos manejando para los gallos y los Napoleón III...


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, sí, pero no la consigues con el 5-6% sobre el spot en tienda, que es lo que estábamos manejando para los gallos y los Napoleón III...



ESA no pero si la de 1808-1814, por pol menos hasta hace unos 5/6 años


----------



## Tichy (19 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> ESA no pero si la de 1808-1814, por pol menos hasta hace unos 5/6 años



Por menos en valor absoluto, sí. 
Por menos del 5% de sobrespot en tienda, no creo.


----------



## Saviero (23 Jul 2022)

Queridos conforeros, hoy las Britanias de plata a 23€ en Coininvest. 
Yo ya he comprado 5 tubos hoy.


----------



## ELOS (23 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Queridos conforeros, hoy las Britanias de plata a 23€ en Coininvest.
> Yo ya he comprado 5 tubos hoy.



Me parece una buena opción, no tanto una buena oportunidad.
No se sabe si ha tocado suelo el spot. Como cualquier negocio, la clave es estar ya provisionado y esperar si surge la ganga. Si se ha perdido la oportunidad de comprar más, pues uno ya está cubierto.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Queridos conforeros, hoy las Britanias de plata a 23€ en Coininvest.
> Yo ya he comprado 5 tubos hoy.



23,57 euros está. Yo creo que el spot puede bajar un poco más, quizás hasta septiembre octubre para luego ya subir sin problema.


----------



## jgomealm (23 Jul 2022)

rory dijo:


> 23,57 euros está. Yo creo que el spot puede bajar un poco más, quizás hasta septiembre octubre para luego ya subir sin problema.



Yo lo aproveche el jueves a 23,26 

Pero como la semana que viene baje algo más... cogeré el lingote de kilo.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2022)

jgomealm dijo:


> Yo lo aproveche el viernes, a 23,26
> 
> Pero como la semana que viene baje algo más... cogeré el lingote de kilo



Ahora es cierto que hay que estar al quite, muy atento para cargar bien a estos precios.


----------



## ELOS (23 Jul 2022)

rory dijo:


> 23,57 euros está. Yo creo que el spot puede bajar un poco más, quizás hasta septiembre octubre para luego ya subir sin problema.



A 23,92 está en Andorrano, que teniendo en cuenta que siempre es más caro habría que pensar si el precio es bueno.


----------



## Daviot (23 Jul 2022)

Os gano chavales. Esta vez paso de pagar premium o sobrespot. Como voy servido en cuanto a onzas físicas de plata ayer ya entré en el ETF de plata física de Eric Sprott a 6,37 dólares cuando vi que la plata estaba a 18,16 euros.

Si sigue bajando iré comprando más, sobretodo si llega al nivel de los 14 dólares/euros.

Lo importante es no entrar con todo de golpe sino ir tomando posiciones a precios ganga. Donde está la flecha blanca ya me parecía un buen nivel para entrar pero el precio del ETF se ha ido incluso más abajo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, Daviot: Yo llevo varios días comprando Plata "papel", promediando a la baja y, de momento, contento con el precio medio adquirido. Sin embargo, me mantengo en fuerte Liquidez a la espera de precios más bajos. De hecho, creo que la Plata podría llegarse a desplazar hasta los $ 15 / $ 14, aunque primero esperaré los $ 17,50 y después ya se verá. Total, voy sin plazo, pero la última vez que entré en la Plata "papel" me salió muy bien.

Obviamente, en la Plata FÍSICA voy más que sobrado. Solo me intereso por el Premium.

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (23 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Daviot: Yo llevo varios días comprando Plata "papel", promediando a la baja y, de momento, contento con el precio medio adquirido. Sin embargo, me mantengo en fuerte Liquidez a la espera de precios más bajos. De hecho, creo que la Plata podría llegarse a desplazar hasta los $ 15 / $ 14, aunque primero esperaré los $ 17,50 y después ya se verá. Total, voy sin plazo, pero la última vez que entré en la Plata "papel" me salió muy bien.
> 
> Obviamente, en la Plata FÍSICA voy más que sobrado. Solo me intereso por el Premium.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo es la primera vez que entro en un ETF de plata física. Igual que tú, guardo pólvora seca por si llegan esos precios de derribo.

Creo que quieren darnos un revolcón a todos los que invertimos en plata, sobretodo a todos aquellos que entraron recientemente con el movimiento wallstreetsilver para ver si nos dan una lección y nos olvidamos de la plata, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## Maifrond (23 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Como voy servido en cuanto a onzas físicas de plata ayer ya entré en el ETF de plata física ....






fernandojcg dijo:


> Obviamente, en la Plata FÍSICA voy más que sobrado. Solo me intereso por el Premium.



No se cuál es vuestro límite, el mío está en mi cartera y los cimientos de donde la tengo depositado ¿Cómo se puede llegar a estar servido de plata a un precio de 23€/oz?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, Daviot: Llevo muchísimos años en los MPs y soy eminentemente "platero", por lo tanto lo tengo tan claro que a mí no me van a cansar estos "cuatreros".

Mi paso al "papel" es porque considero que tengo demasiada Plata FÍSICA y tampoco me gusta el sobrespot existente y que considero exagerado.

Voy en "papel", asociado al FÍSICO, y en Euros, ya que considero que nuestra Divisa está demasiado devaluada con respecto al USD.

Y el "vehículo" que has utilizado, es decir el ETF de Sprott, es de lo mejorcito para entrar en la Plata "papel", pero respaldada en FÍSICO.

Suerte y Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> No se cuál es vuestro límite, el mío está en mi cartera y los cimientos de donde la tengo depositado ¿Cómo se puede llegar a estar servido de plata a un precio de 23€/oz?



Tú vas a otro nivel. El mío en la Plata FÍSICA ya lo conseguí hace años. De hecho, solo voy comprando Premium y de tanto en tanto.

Por otro lado, recuerdo haber comprado Eagles alrededor de los $ 7, así que ya puedes imaginar el tiempo que llevo en esto.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (23 Jul 2022)

Yo comencé hace 7 meses y la verdad es que corrí demasiado en acaparar la suficiente plata como para dormir tranquilo.
Sigo durmiendo tranquilo aunque obviamente pienso que podría haber ido más pausadamente como recomiendan los entendidos.

Y aún con este spot que es muy inferior al que yo compré, prefiero esperar a un posible suelo más alejado del actual.
Me tomo la inversión en plata como una manera de salvar parte de mi fiat y como un posible complemento a mi jubilación, pero no apostarlo todo por ella.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: No debería preocuparte el precio al que hayas comprado la Plata, total vas a largo plazo... Y, además, tienes la intención de comprar más.

En esto es como en todo, se seleccionan los activos en los que uno quiere estar y después se van promediando los precios de compra. Ahora bien, en los MPs hay que ir con cuidado, especialmente en la Plata, porque tienen sus "rachas" y unas son buenas y otras malas. Cuando se adquiere experiencia, es decir años, se esperan las "malas rachas" para incrementar posiciones.

En fin, que es una carrera de fondo y donde conseguir el "timing" es sumamente complejo, así que lo mejor es comprar cuando el precio nos convence y tenemos el dinero para hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (23 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: No debería preocuparte el precio al que hayas comprado la Plata, total vas a largo plazo... Y, además, tienes la intención de comprar más.
> 
> En esto es como en todo, se seleccionan los activos en los que uno quiere estar y después se van promediando los precios de compra. Ahora bien, en los MPs hay que ir con cuidado, especialmente en la Plata, porque tienen sus "rachas" y unas son buenas y otras malas. Cuando se adquiere experiencia, es decir años, se esperan las "malas rachas" para incrementar posiciones.
> 
> ...



Es algo que me extraña de los metaleros.
La mayoría van al céntimo en la compra , pero no debería ser así si yendo a largo donde el beneficio debería ser de bastantes euros por onza


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

ELOS, cada cual es un mundo... Ahora mismo, tenemos una Inflación de caballo y eso merma el ahorro. Digo esto, porque en función de determinadas variables, es como suelo moverme. Por ese motivo, uno de los activos en los que me estoy centrando es en la Plata "papel". Ojo, que no es una recomendación porque la mayoría de los "metaleros" preferimos el FÍSICO, pero llegados a un cierto nivel es una opción más y para mí es uno de los activos más baratos que existen.

Tampoco hagas mucho caso de lo que algunos te puedan contar. Cualquiera que lleve años en este mundillo ha comprado a distintos precios, unos más bajos y otros más altos. El precio promedio más bajo se obtiene como consecuencia de llevar tiempo en esto de los MPs. Tampoco tiene mayor secreto.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (23 Jul 2022)

Yo no me preocuparía mucho de los precios de compra, lo normal es ir promediando y empezar poco a poco si no se tienen las suficientes tablas. No conozco a nadie que sin tener ni la más mínima base se meta a comprar monster box como quien se compra 1/4 y mitad de chopped. Al final, la compra de la plata en físico no deja de ser una labor de aprendizaje, nadie nace sabiendo y quien no lo intenta no se equivoca, la práctica y el estudio abrirán las puertas a comprar en establecimientos con mejores precios y a ser más acertados con el timming.

Que por otra.... a estos precios la plata está barata, no lo discuto, pero conozco a más de uno y de dos, que lo que solían meter en plata lo están haciendo en comida, conservas cuya fecha de caducidad va hasta los 4 años en productos que en los últimos meses han subido un 30% sin despeinarse.


----------



## FranMen (23 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo comencé hace 7 meses y la verdad es que corrí demasiado en acaparar la suficiente plata como para dormir tranquilo.
> Sigo durmiendo tranquilo aunque obviamente pienso que podría haber ido más pausadamente como recomiendan los entendidos.
> 
> Y aún con este spot que es muy inferior al que yo compré, prefiero esperar a un posible suelo más alejado del actual.
> Me tomo la inversión en plata como una manera de salvar parte de mi fiat y como un posible complemento a mi jubilación, pero no apostarlo todo por ella.



Muchos cuando abrimos los ojos empezamos así, luego nos vamos serenando


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

A ver, he comprado monedas en:

- dragmametales-----por correo.
- inversoro------------por correo.
- degussa-------------en presencia.


Mi valoración es: degussa mas caro aún recogiendolo en persona, inversoro en la mitad de precio de las tres, y dragmametales mas barato. En contra dragmametales no me dio la moneda en una capsula como si hicieron los otros. Los recibidos por correos aunque preguntan por el nombre y carnet lo hacen como cualquier otro pedido, lo cual me produce intranquilidad pues si no estoy en casa estos son capaces de dejarle a mi vecino algo de mucho valor. ¿Donde comprais vosotros?.


----------



## Saviero (25 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> A ver, he comprado monedas en:
> 
> - dragmametales-----por correo.
> - inversoro------------por correo.
> ...



Yo suelo comprar en Tiendas europeas, normalmente en coininvest o en los belgas, mínimo dos tubos para que sea rentable.
También ojeo de vez en cuando Europeanmint y EuropaBullion. En el dorado nunca he comprado pero aquí la recomiendan, a mi me parece cara pero tienes más variedad. 
luego tienes EMK para cosas más premium pero en mi caso ni la miro.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Yo suelo comprar en Tiendas europeas, normalmente en coininvest o en los belgas, mínimo dos tubos para que sea rentable.
> También ojeo de vez en cuando Europeanmint y EuropaBullion. En el dorado nunca he comprado pero aquí la recomiendan, a mi me parece cara pero tienes más variedad.
> luego tienes EMK para cosas más premium pero en mi caso ni la miro.




Que gastos de envío tiene coinvest, inversoro no cobra (estará en la comisión) y dragmametales cobra 9,90 eu. Suelo comprar pocas unidades una o dos.


----------



## Daviot (25 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Que gastos de envío tiene coinvest, inversoro no cobra (estará en la comisión) y dragmametales cobra 9,90 eu. Suelo comprar pocas unidades una o dos.



Para Coininvest que suele cobrar entre 12 y 16 euros de envío tienes un cupón de envío gratis por cortesía del forero @lvdo. Al final del proceso de compra introduces el cupón LAVETAFREE. El pedido tiene que ser de al menos 150 euros para que sea válido.


----------



## Saviero (25 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Que gastos de envío tiene coinvest, inversoro no cobra (estará en la comisión) y dragmametales cobra 9,90 eu. Suelo comprar pocas unidades una o dos.



Coininvest es como si no tuviera gastos de envío, mete siempre el código “LAVETAFREE” y sale gratis. Los belgas en Envío está alrededor de los 40€ pero muchas veces merece la pena porque el precio por onza es más barato que en otras tiendas y al comprar en cantidad esos gastos se diluyen.
Comprar una o dos monedas de plata y pagar gastos de envío no me parece idóneo en absoluto. Si compras dos onzas a 24€ cada Una y luego 10€ de envío es como si hubieras pagado 29€ por onza.
Inversoro no la toco ni con un palo, es la versión española de BullionByPost, unos estafadores, los precios más caros que he visto en la vida. Incluso ahora por una británica a 27€ cuando en todas las tiendas están en menos de 24€.


----------



## Saviero (25 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Que gastos de envío tiene coinvest, inversoro no cobra (estará en la comisión) y dragmametales cobra 9,90 eu. Suelo comprar pocas unidades una o dos.





dragon33 dijo:


> Que gastos de envío tiene coinvest, inversoro no cobra (estará en la comisión) y dragmametales cobra 9,90 eu. Suelo comprar pocas unidades una o dos.



Bueno y se me olvidó, yo te diría que evites comprar una o dos monedas de plata, mejor compra dos tubos minimo por carrito, mi última compra aproveche la bajada a 23€ y cargué 100 Britanias.


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2022)

Ya tenemos la moneda circulante de Zimbabue 








Combatir la inflación: Zimbabue introduce monedas de oro como una reserva de valor alternativa al dólar


El economista Prosper Chitambara advirtió que la mayoría de los zimbabuenses son demasiado pobres para poder adquirir la nueva divisa.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## rory (25 Jul 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Coininvest es como si no tuviera gastos de envío, mete siempre el código “LAVETAFREE” y sale gratis. Los belgas en Envío está alrededor de los 40€ pero muchas veces merece la pena porque el precio por onza es más barato que en otras tiendas y al comprar en cantidad esos gastos se diluyen.
> Comprar una o dos monedas de plata y pagar gastos de envío no me parece idóneo en absoluto. Si compras dos onzas a 24€ cada Una y luego 10€ de envío es como si hubieras pagado 29€ por onza.
> Inversoro no la toco ni con un palo, es la versión española de BullionByPost, unos estafadores, los precios más caros que he visto en la vida. Incluso ahora por una británica a 27€ cuando en todas las tiendas están en menos de 24€.



Cuáles son los belgas?

Por cierto, en andorrano la onza a 23,13


----------



## ELOS (25 Jul 2022)

En Andorrano esta mañana pusieron la maple de varios años a 22,25.
Por supuesto, volaron en 1/2 hora


----------



## Manzanamiel (26 Jul 2022)

A mí recientemente, de las cosas que tienen en stock (que pone 4-5 días) más o menos llegan a la semana, o semana y algún día de hacer el pago.....


----------



## Razkin (27 Jul 2022)

New black flag is coming.

*Sol naciente*
Este barco era propiedad del capitán William Moody (fallecido 1719) El pirata gobernó el Caribe en su barco con 36 cañones y una tripulación de 150 personas. Como regla general, todos los barcos que capturó fueron saqueados y quemados.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2022)

Estoy viendo monedas de oro de la FNMT proof con tirada de 2000 a 1640 la onza española (27 gr) mientras otras están a 1800. ¿Merece la pena o mejor bullion puro y duro o búfalos que están al mismo precio con onza real?


----------



## Maifrond (28 Jul 2022)

Los productos de la FNMT (paco galería del coleccionista) son los idóneos para meter dinero en metales y palmar pasta. Son piezas que a spot, cuesta mucho sacárselas de encima, ni tienen recorrido, ni demanda. Son un bullion tóxico, veremos qué sucede con el Lince tras la salida del Toro.


----------



## FranMen (29 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La verdad es que a mi parecer, de la FNMT ni con el dinero de mi peor enemigo.
> 
> Prefiero apilar paquillos a spot que proofs FNMTeros con impuesto revolucionario.



Con la plata estoy totalmente de acuerdo, son precios desorbitados, pero con el oro, teniendo en cuenta que son proof y tiradas cortas, no me lo parece tanto y alguna es hasta bonita. Otra cosa es que, pese a la escasa tirada, no tengan ningún mercado, ningún interés.
En cuanto al lince, parecía que había mucho interés, incluso en el hilo de venta algún listo quiso hacer reventa, pero el caso es que aún no se han acabado. Veremos en el futuro


----------



## Razkin (3 Ago 2022)

Nuevo Brumby.


----------



## Muttley (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## jgomealm (8 Ago 2022)

Acabo de recibirla


----------



## Patxin (8 Ago 2022)

No acabo de entender la moda de las Libertades. Son muy bonitas, de acuerdo. Pero son fáciles de adquirir y tienen sobreprecio. Llevo poco en esto, no las veo para acaparar ni para colección. Tengo un par de ellas y no creo que pille más salvo algún cambio de diseño. Desde mi ignorancia, ¿Hay algo que no sepa sobre ellas?


----------



## ELOS (8 Ago 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> No acabo de entender la moda de las Libertades. Son muy bonitas, de acuerdo. Pero son fáciles de adquirir y tienen sobreprecio. Llevo poco en esto, no las veo para acaparar ni para colección. Tengo un par de ellas y no creo que pille más salvo algún cambio de diseño. Desde mi ignorancia, ¿Hay algo que no sepa sobre ellas?



Yo llevo también poco tiempo y la veo como el top de las bullion. Además de preciosa y reconocida, quizá sea de las pocas que salgan del círculo de las anglosajonas.


----------



## Tichy (9 Ago 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> No acabo de entender la moda de las Libertades. Son muy bonitas, de acuerdo. Pero son fáciles de adquirir y tienen sobreprecio. Llevo poco en esto, no las veo para acaparar ni para colección. Tengo un par de ellas y no creo que pille más salvo algún cambio de diseño. Desde mi ignorancia, ¿Hay algo que no sepa sobre ellas?



Comparto esa opinión. No de ahora, desde hace años.
El bullion puro, siempre el más barato. Hombre, a igualdad o por unos céntimos, pues mejor la más bonita, y ahí la Libertad es de las mejores. Pero con el sobreprecio actual, ni de coña.
Esto hace diez años no era así. Una Libertad o una eagle americana tenían un precio muy similar a una Maple o una Filarmónica,quizá un poco más pero siempre más baratas que un Panda o una Kookaburra.


----------



## ELOS (9 Ago 2022)

La Libertad siempre ha sido "La Onza de Plata"


----------



## IvanRios (9 Ago 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> No acabo de entender la moda de las Libertades. Son muy bonitas, de acuerdo. Pero son fáciles de adquirir y tienen sobreprecio. Llevo poco en esto, no las veo para acaparar ni para colección. Tengo un par de ellas y no creo que pille más salvo algún cambio de diseño. Desde mi ignorancia, ¿Hay algo que no sepa sobre ellas?



Coincido bastante. La libertad puede ser bonita (lo es), pero para acumular, muchísimo más recomendable por el precio por ejemplo la maple; y para coleccionar, mucho mejor otras monedas que cambian el diseño cada año, teniendo por tanto toda la razón de ser el hecho de coleccionarlas. Y en cuanto a la estética, siendo bonitas como digo, lo son mucho más por ejemplo las kookaburra (en mi opinión, claro). Y la de este año ya ni te digo.


----------



## Daviot (9 Ago 2022)

jgomealm dijo:


> Acabo de recibirla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149818



Es bonita pero se trata de maximizar las posibilidades de revalorización. La pena es que todavía no se conocen los datos de tirada para las de plata del 2022 para saber si son escasas respecto a otros años.

Pero si el precio era bueno bien comprada está.

Las que están muy perseguidas son las reverse proof pero cada año las suben más de precio y no sé hasta que punto dejan de ser interesantes con ese exagerado premium.


----------



## ELOS (9 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Coincido bastante. La libertad puede ser bonita (lo es), pero para acumular, muchísimo más recomendable por el precio por ejemplo la maple; y para coleccionar, mucho mejor otras monedas que cambian el diseño cada año, teniendo por tanto toda la razón de ser el hecho de coleccionarlas. Y en cuanto a la estética, siendo bonitas como digo, lo son mucho más por ejemplo las kookaburra (en mi opinión, claro). Y la de este año ya ni te digo.



Pues yo coincido contigo en lo de la Kookaburra.
Es realmente una preciosidad. Y reconozco que si tuviera el glamour de la Libertad sería la más vendida del mundo


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2022)

Si la cosa se pone fea (que yo creo que estamos en camino) te van a pagar toda la plata al peso. Sólo se salvarán monedas superpremium codiciadas por los ultra ricos (véase 8 reales perfectos). 
Dicho esto y sabiendo que palmo pasta, compro algunas monedas con Premium moderado para disfrutarlas sabiendo que como inversión no es lo mejor. Otros se van al bar y se toman una cerveza aguada y caliente cinco veces más cara que en casa (y después no les queda nada), al menos mi onza la puedo revender al peso


----------



## Daviot (14 Ago 2022)

Un poco de entretenimiento en estos días de asueto. Documental de 52 minutos de duración donde se habla de naufragios, cuanto cuestan las expediciones de rescate de tesoros, que hace España con las 600.000 monedas que los tribunales de USA obligaron a Odyssey a devolver considerando que el barco español era un barco militar, peligro de la pesca de arrastre de aguas profundas, etc.

Está en inglés pero se pueden poner subtítulos en español.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Ago 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Comparto esa opinión. No de ahora, desde hace años.
> El bullion puro, siempre el más barato. Hombre, a igualdad o por unos céntimos, pues mejor la más bonita, y ahí la Libertad es de las mejores. Pero con el sobreprecio actual, ni de coña.
> Esto hace diez años no era así. Una Libertad o una eagle americana tenían un precio muy similar a una Maple o una Filarmónica,quizá un poco más pero siempre más baratas que un Panda o una Kookaburra.



Yo he comprado eagles en 2016/2017 y eran parecidas a las maples, debería mirarlo para estar seguro pero diría que eran incluso de las más baratas..

por supuesto siempre más que koalas, de pandas ni hablar

por este motivo han desaparecido por completo de mia intereses, además muy guapas no me parecen, y siempre son iguales


----------



## IvanRios (18 Ago 2022)

Nunca he sido un especial 'fan' de las american eagles, y por eso solo tengo un ejemplar del 2021 diseño antiguo. Pensaba que las eagles (al menos las del diseño antiguo) no solían presentar problemas con las manchas le leche, pero joder, ya le ha salido la mancha y va en aumento (y ya es bastante considerable). O es que las manchas también son típicas de las eagles (cosa que no había escuchado) o es que ha sido verdadera casualidad (una de una, cien por cien).


----------



## ELOS (18 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Nunca he sido un especial 'fan' de las american eagles, y por eso solo tengo un ejemplar del 2021 diseño antiguo. Pensaba que las eagles (al menos las del diseño antiguo) no solían presentar problemas con las manchas le leche, pero joder, ya le ha salido la mancha y va en aumento (y ya es bastante considerable). O es que las manchas también son típicas de las eagles (cosa que no había escuchado) o es que ha sido verdadera casualidad (una de una, cien por cien).



Por lo visto las Maple son menos propensas a las manchas.

Todo esto nos dice que o bien cuidas las Premium con buenas cápsulas o bien apilas onzas del Toro y el oso y te despreocupado de ellas


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Nunca he sido un especial 'fan' de las american eagles, y por eso solo tengo un ejemplar del 2021 diseño antiguo. Pensaba que las eagles (al menos las del diseño antiguo) no solían presentar problemas con las manchas le leche, pero joder, ya le ha salido la mancha y va en aumento (y ya es bastante considerable). O es que las manchas también son típicas de las eagles (cosa que no había escuchado) o es que ha sido verdadera casualidad (una de una, cien por cien).



Las Maples post 2018 ya no tienen ese problema, ademas serán los nuevos Eagles a no mucho tardar en cuanto a premiums hablando. La US Mint tiene problemas para cubrir la demanda de Eagles por lo que los usanos tiran de Maples por ser mas conocidas para ellos por proximidad. 
Guardandolas en su tubo con una bolsita anti humedad y tira anti deslustre no vas a tener problemas de nada.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Nunca he sido un especial 'fan' de las american eagles, y por eso solo tengo un ejemplar del 2021 diseño antiguo. Pensaba que las eagles (al menos las del diseño antiguo) no solían presentar problemas con las manchas le leche, pero joder, ya le ha salido la mancha y va en aumento (y ya es bastante considerable). O es que las manchas también son típicas de las eagles (cosa que no había escuchado) o es que ha sido verdadera casualidad (una de una, cien por cien).



Las American silver eagles no solían dar problemas de manchas de leche hasta que efectivamente llegó el 2021 y se empezó a escuchar que sí presentaban este problema sobre todo las del tipo 2.

El problema viene porque lavan las planchas o los cospeles con borax quedando restos. La única Mint que ha tomado medidas ha sido la de Canadá.

Tanto las Canguros, las Krugerrands de plata, las Britannias y la Filarmónicas siguen dando problemas de manchas de leche, por ese orden de mayor a menor incidencia y ahora parece que también las Eagles.

Se salvan las Maples, las Libertades Mejicanas y parece que las arcas de Armenia. También se salvan los lingotes de 10 oz y de 1 kilo.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Las American silver eagles no solían dar problemas de manchas de leche hasta que efectivamente llegó el 2021 y se empezó a escuchar que sí presentaban este problema sobre todo las del tipo 2.
> 
> El problema viene porque lavan las planchas o los cospeles con borax quedando restos. La única Mint que ha tomado medidas ha sido la de Canadá.
> 
> ...



Eso tenía entendido, que las de tipo 1 no daban problemas y de ahí mi sorpresa.

Lo de que las arcas tampoco suelen dar problemas no lo sabía (no tengo ninguna).

Pues lo tengo claro y corroboro lo de las maples (ninguna mancha en las varias que tengo): para las bullion básicas, maples fijo.


----------



## Visrul (19 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Las Maples post 2018 ya no tienen ese problema, ademas serán los nuevos Eagles a no mucho tardar en cuanto a premiums hablando. La US Mint tiene problemas para cubrir la demanda de Eagles por lo que los usanos tiran de Maples por ser mas conocidas para ellos por proximidad.
> Guardandolas en su tubo con una bolsita anti humedad y tira anti deslustre no vas a tener problemas de nada.



¿Dónde consigue las tiras anti deslustre? Gracias


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Ago 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Dónde consigue las tiras anti deslustre? Gracias



Yo las compre en Amazon, pero las hay en muchos sitios.









Tiras Para Almacenamiento De Plata Antideslustre Town Talk


1 paquete de 36 tiras Absorbe los contaminantes atmosféricos Ayuda a la plata a retener el brillo Espacio para anotar la fecha de alm.. - Código de producto : 997 530



www.cooksongold.es





Yo tengo estas.


----------



## Furillo (24 Ago 2022)

Somalia - 1000 Shillings Elefant 2023 - 1 Oz Gold im Online-Shop www.Silbertresor.de kaufen 10929







1 oz Silbermünzen Somalia Elefant 2023 | Jetzt kaufen!


----------



## Beto (8 Sep 2022)

Yo entro poco porque no tengo un euro y me deprimo por no poder comprar pero creo que habrá que pillar alguna última moneda inglesa con la reina y ahorrar para las siguientes que saldrán

Alguna tienen que hacer en honor a la difunta....


----------



## Patxin (8 Sep 2022)

A sensu contrario diría que monedas de las que tengo solo una, me obliga a comprar la misma con la cara de Carlos III. Y, colecciones como Koalas, Kookaburras, etc reinician. Particularmente, y a nivel buillon, la muerte de esta señora me perjudica. Tengo a medias varias colecciones (Robin hood, Alicia, Año lunar III, DC Cómics... ) que estéticamente pierden con la cara del orejas. Todo siempre en mi humilde opinión.


----------



## ELOS (9 Sep 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> A sensu contrario diría que monedas de las que tengo solo una, me obliga a comprar la misma con la cara de Carlos III. Y, colecciones como Koalas, Kookaburras, etc reinician. Particularmente, y a nivel buillon, la muerte de esta señora me perjudica. Tengo a medias varias colecciones (Robin hood, Alicia, Año lunar III, DC Cómics... ) que estéticamente pierden con la cara del orejas. Todo siempre en mi humilde opinión.



Supongo que enlazar una colección de la cara de la madre a la del hijo es inevitable y quien la quiera no va a poner excusa.
Total, por una cara de la moneda seguirá habiendo un koala o un panda y por la otra seguirá habiendo un pirata.


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2022)

Es curioso, hay monedas de la viega de 2023.
En el fondo la echaremos de menos


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es curioso, hay monedas de la viega de 2023.
> En el fondo la echaremos de menos



Pues lo mismo esas las retiran y ahí esta el interés o bien esas mismas las sacan de 2 tipos con la cara de ella y la de él.


----------



## Saviero (9 Sep 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues lo mismo esas las retiran y ahí esta el interés o bien esas mismas las sacan de 2 tipos con la cara de ella y la de él.



Juraría que 2023 van con el jepeto de la señora.


----------



## Karma bueno (9 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo estan calculando a ver si el Charles va a comer el turron, o no...


----------



## Daviot (10 Sep 2022)

Fuera coñas creo que todos los formatos de la afortunada colección de las Bestias de la Reina van a desaparecer rápido.

Aparte de que es una de las pocas colecciones o series exitosas también ayuda la pésima secuela de las Bestias de la Casa Tudor.


----------



## andres_81 (10 Sep 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Fuera coñas creo que todos los formatos de la afortunada colección de las Bestias de la Reina van a desaparecer rápido.
> 
> Aparte de que es una de las pocas colecciones o series exitosas también ayuda la pésima secuela de las Bestias de la Casa Tudor.



Empecé a coleccionar monedas a raíz de la serie Queen Beasts. Cuando me enteré que iban a continuar, tenía mucha ilusión... hasta que vi el diseño. 
He estado tentado para comprarla pero al final lo he ido dejando porque no me gustaba nada. Y menos mal, porque he visto el diseño de la segunda y es aun peor. 

Creo que la clave es el diseñador, Jody Clark, que consiguió que la colección calase entre los coleccionistas.


----------



## Daviot (10 Sep 2022)

andres_81 dijo:


> Empecé a coleccionar monedas a raíz de la serie Queen Beasts. Cuando me enteré que iban a continuar, tenía mucha ilusión... hasta que vi el diseño.
> He estado tentado para comprarla pero al final lo he ido dejando porque no me gustaba nada. Y menos mal, porque he visto el diseño de la segunda y es aun peor.
> 
> Creo que la clave es el diseñador, Jody Clark, que consiguió que la colección calase entre los coleccionistas.



Opino igual, Jody Clark es el puto amo en cuanto a diseños y los demás puta basura.

Igualito el primer lingote de la serie de los grandes grabadores hecho por Jody Clark





que el segundo lingote de la colección que ya no lo diseña él.


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2022)

Hora de apilar algunas arcas para apoyar a los pobres armenios


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2022)

Queen Elizabeth's Death Puts Squeeze On Already Tight Bullion Coin Market | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Saviero (21 Sep 2022)

Hay ya algún diseño con la cara del rey Uk?


----------



## L'omertá (21 Sep 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Hay ya algún diseño con la cara del rey Uk?



No veo necesidad de crueldades.


----------



## Saviero (21 Sep 2022)

Bueno ya lo pongo yo que acabo de buscar, ya tenia algunas de Australia con su cara así que esto es lo que veremos en las próximas Britanias, tokelaus, canguros ETC

Despidamos a la Viega y Demos una calurosa bienvenida al Viego


----------



## Visrul (21 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Supongo que enlazar una colección de la cara de la madre a la del hijo es inevitable y quien la quiera no va a poner excusa.
> Total, por una cara de la moneda seguirá habiendo un koala o *un panda* y por la otra seguirá habiendo un pirata.



Como le oiga un chino decir que detras de los pandas va el careto del rey British...


----------



## andy de paso (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Muttley (22 Sep 2022)

Para que luego nadie diga que se ha quedado sin el


----------



## FranMen (22 Sep 2022)

andy de paso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1199493



Espérate a que saquen las high relief


----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2022)

Ya las tenemos aquí:


https://www.royalmint.com/stories/collect/his-majesty-the-kings-official-coinage-portrait/


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Me recuerda a algo

Edito: veo que en vídeo ya lo han dicho


----------



## csan (30 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya las tenemos aquí:
> 
> 
> https://www.royalmint.com/stories/collect/his-majesty-the-kings-official-coinage-portrait/
> ...



Siguiendo la tradición británica, en la moneda mira al lado opuesto al monarca precedente, no vayan a pensar que lo del giro a la izquierda va con segundas...


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Visrul (2 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Muchas gracias por la información.
Tendríamos que analizar también el efecto que tendrá en las compras en las grandes tiendas de EEUU, para aquellos que pueden comprar allí.


----------



## Basster (3 Oct 2022)

Moneda básica a 30e en la mayoría de tiendas. Sube 2e el spot y las tiendas meten un premium del 50%.


----------



## TomBolillo (3 Oct 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Moneda básica a 30e en la mayoría de tiendas. Sube 2e el spot y las tiendas meten un premium del 50%.



Has visto el vídeo que enlazan justo encima tuyo? El fin de semana ya le habían subido +%12 por el aumento del IVA alemán a la plata más el 8% de la subida del spot hoy y ya tenemos un incremento de +20% en el precio


----------



## Basster (3 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Has visto el vídeo que enlazan justo encima tuyo? El fin de semana ya le habían subido +%12 por el aumento del IVA alemán a la plata más el 8% de la subida del spot hoy y ya tenemos un incremento de +20% en el precio



Justo he visto un poco esta tarde en varios canales de YouTube. A falta de que se asiente todo, parece que puede ser un antes y un después. El que tenga la pila hecha bien, los que acabamos de empezar, una faena. 

Vamos a ver que comentan los que saben. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que es una auténtica putada para los que habéis llegado recientemente a este "mundillo". Yo tengo claro que a estos precios no voy a comprar Plata. Total, considero que ya voy bien servido.

Los más neófitos debéis valorar si os merece la pena "apostar" por la Plata si ésta sufre una corrección, si el Euro se aprecia, etc., es decir en situaciones que permitan comprar a un mejor precio.

La otra opción, pero que necesita de más capital, es la del Oro y también buscando las situaciones más favorables para su adquisición.

Saludos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que es una auténtica putada para los que habéis llegado recientemente a este "mundillo". Yo tengo claro que a estos precios no voy a comprar Plata. Total, considero que ya voy bien servido.
> 
> Los más neófitos debéis valorar si os merece la pena "apostar" por la Plata si ésta sufre una corrección, si el Euro se aprecia, etc., es decir en situaciones que permitan comprar a un mejor precio.
> 
> ...



La plata sigue siendo barata, otra cosa es que tu ya tengas una pila con la que te sientas cómodo y no quieras comprar mas, pero sigue siendo mejor opcion que el oro. Dicho esto lo mejor es estar diversificado claro. También creo que hay que esperar un poco que el tema se digiera y los precios se asienten antes de comprar mas.

A ver si os creéis que todo este movimiento de repente del IVA es casual…

Ya me diréis que otra cosa esta tan barata y sea una mejor alternativa que la plata porque yo no la encuentro.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

Hola, sdPrincBurb: Son formas de verlo y, por lo tanto, subjetivas. Yo tengo Plata para "aburrir", así que podría materializar parte de ella con importantes plusvalías, algo que de momento no tengo intención de hacer. Se compró por motivos muy ajenos a la pura Inversión.

En el "papel", SÍ que la Plata está muy barata y ahí ya llevo un buen pico de beneficios. Aquí sí que estoy de forma especulativa.

Como he dicho anteriormente, me parece en estos momentos es mucho más interesante el Oro, donde también estoy bien posicionado, tanto en FÍSICO como en "papel".

Y esto te lo comenta alguien que siempre fue contrario al "papel", pero si sigues creyendo en el activo y consideras que tienes FÍSICO más que suficiente... pues es la opción que te queda y también la más barata.

Saludos.


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Oct 2022)

Sr. fernandojcg:
Si me permite le haré una pregunta que se convierte en duda propia a mí mismo con mis posesiones en físico:
Yo, como usted, a veces pienso que ya tengo bastante físico. Peeeeero no dejo de comprar si la ocasión la pintan calva.
Cuándo puso usted el límite?? Cuando alcanzó un porcentaje de sus ahorros/inversiones en físico?
Cuando ya no le cabe en sus bóvedas? 
Ya sé que cada uno debe conocer sus límites, pero es que no me resisto a buenas piezas y menos aún si están en precio......

Gracias de antebrazo y un saludo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sdPrincBurb: Son formas de verlo y, por lo tanto, subjetivas. Yo tengo Plata para "aburrir", así que podría materializar parte de ella con importantes plusvalías, algo que de momento no tengo intención de hacer. Se compró por motivos muy ajenos a la pura Inversión.
> 
> En el "papel", SÍ que la Plata está muy barata y ahí ya llevo un buen pico de beneficios. Aquí sí que estoy de forma especulativa.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con que el oro es mejor opcion que la plata, al ratio actual la plata es la mejor opcion. Pero hay que estar diversificado.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que el oro es mejor opcion que la plata, al ratio actual la plata es la mejor opcion. Pero hay que estar diversificado.



Pienso igual; y además, en el mundo que se nos presenta, y con bastante diferencia con respecto al oro, la plata va a ser imprescindible.


----------



## asqueado (4 Oct 2022)

Es que cuando leo que el ratio oro-plata debe ser XXXXXX, quien ha sido el inteligente que lo dice. Porque yo puedo comprar plata y no oro por ejemplo y porque ademas la plata a mi entender va a ser mejor manejable que el oro, para el cambio trueque-cambios de cosas. 
Ojo que no estoy en contra de comprar tambien oro. Pero no se puede decir de esta agua no bebere, la plata esta barata con relacion al oro, aun cuando halla tenido esta subida de impuestos y para mi a años luz con relacion a como compraba hace muchos años.
Que cada uno compre con su dinero lo que le de la gana, dentro de sus posibilidades.
Muchas veces me realizo muchas preguntas con relacion a los MPs, con relacion a la plata lo tengo claro, pero no asi con el oro


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Es que cuando leo que el ratio oro-plata debe ser XXXXXX, quien ha sido el inteligente que lo dice. Porque yo puedo comprar plata y no oro por ejemplo y porque ademas la plata a mi entender va a ser mejor manejable que el oro, para el cambio trueque-cambios de cosas.
> Ojo que no estoy en contra de comprar tambien oro. Pero no se puede decir de esta agua no bebere, la plata esta barata con relacion al oro, aun cuando halla tenido esta subida de impuestos y para mi a años luz con relacion a como compraba hace muchos años.
> Que cada uno compre con su dinero lo que le de la gana, dentro de sus posibilidades.
> Muchas veces me realizo muchas preguntas con relacion a los MPs, con relacion a la plata lo tengo claro, pero no asi con el oro



Es perversamente barata, un insulto a miles de año se historia y un insulto a la inteligencia humana. En fin


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sdPrincBurb: Son formas de verlo y, por lo tanto, subjetivas. Yo tengo Plata para "aburrir", así que podría materializar parte de ella con importantes plusvalías, algo que de momento no tengo intención de hacer. Se compró por motivos muy ajenos a la pura Inversión.
> 
> En el "papel", SÍ que la Plata está muy barata y ahí ya llevo un buen pico de beneficios. Aquí sí que estoy de forma especulativa.
> 
> ...



Fernando, tú ya tienes edad para disfrutar living la vida loca, los jóvenes todavía tenemos que ahorrar para ese momento, tener los euros en la cuenta ya hemos visto que no sirve para nada. 
a día de hoy tengo los deberes hechos pero todavía me quedan otros 20 años de cuadernillos que rellenar y lo este fin de semana es un palo más a la rueda


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Sr. fernandojcg:
> Si me permite le haré una pregunta que se convierte en duda propia a mí mismo con mis posesiones en físico:
> Yo, como usted, a veces pienso que ya tengo bastante físico. Peeeeero no dejo de comprar si la ocasión la pintan calva.
> Cuándo puso usted el límite?? Cuando alcanzó un porcentaje de sus ahorros/inversiones en físico?
> ...



Hola, perquesitore: Mí límite me lo puse en una mudanza... con eso creo que ya te digo algo. Mover kilos de Plata no es precisamente algo muy cómodo. Y es entonces cuando te das cuenta de que el Oro es más sencillo de ocultar y transportar.

Cada cual es un mundo y uno debe guiarse por sus percepciones y no por lo que se pueda decir en un foro.

Yo ya hace algo más de tres años que dejé de comprar Bullion, pero seguí comprando el Premium para mis colecciones o, simplemente, porque habían monedas que me gustaban.

Supongo que tus dudas se refieren sobre todo a cuánto es suficiente y eso dependerá de dos variables: una la edad (la mía es avanzada, ya jubilado) y la otra, las "percepciones" que se puedan tener en un abanico tan amplio como son la Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Esas dos variables son las que deberías tener en cuenta en función de cuál sea tu realidad actual: trabajo, deuda, situación familiar (no es lo mismo con cargas que sin ellas), etc.

Y para ser más claro: puedes comprar toda la Plata que quieras, pero también considera si ese dinero no lo vas a necesitar en un plazo larguísimo o si en estos momentos vas a pagar un sobreprecio injustificado.

Evidentemente, todo se puede optimizar: esperar una corrección en la Plata y sobre todo vigilar el factor divisa. Si el EUR recuperase terreno se debería reflejar en el precio, aunque ya sabemos que las tiendas minoristas no lo trasladan en su totalidad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Fernando, tú ya tienes edad para disfrutar living la vida loca, los jóvenes todavía tenemos que ahorrar para ese momento, tener los euros en la cuenta ya hemos visto que no sirve para nada.
> a día de hoy tengo los deberes hechos pero todavía me quedan otros 20 años de cuadernillos que rellenar y lo este fin de semana es un palo más a la rueda



Hola, FranMen: Con tu edad es lógico que busques una diversificación en el Ahorro/Inversión. Llegados ahí, es cada cual quien debe hacer una asignación y ponderación de los activos que puedan interesar.

No te puedo decir más... Yo los "deberes" hace muchos años que ya los hice.

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, perquesitore: Mí límite me lo puse en una mudanza... con eso creo que ya te digo algo. Mover kilos de Plata no es precisamente algo muy cómodo. Y es entonces cuando te das cuenta de que el Oro es más sencillo de ocultar y transportar.
> 
> Cada cual es un mundo y uno debe guiarse por sus percepciones y no por lo que se pueda decir en un foro.
> 
> ...



A mí el huracán Ian que ha arrasado Cuba y parte de la Florida me ha hecho reflexionar sobre esto. Cuánto es mucho para salir por patas.

Imaginaos, se recibe la alerta de que en x horas viene un huracán, tornado o tsunami. Entonces empiezas a pensar qué te llevas primero, que si el bullion que es más líquido, que sino sería mejor el premium que es más caro, que si mejor las que van en estuches porque si se mojan se estropea la presentación. Y mientras te decides tienes a la parienta y churumbeles cagandose por la pata abajo. Ya sabemos como son las tías en estas situaciones y lo fácil que contagian a los nenes con la histeria


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A mí el huracán Ian que ha arrasado Cuba y parte de la Florida me ha hecho reflexionar sobre esto. Cuánto es mucho para salir por patas.
> 
> Imaginaos, se recibe la alerta de que en x horas viene un huracán, tornado o tsunami. Entonces empiezas a pensar qué te llevas primero, que si el bullion que es más líquido, que sino sería mejor el premium que es más caro, que si mejor las que van en estuches porque si se mojan se estropea la presentación. Y mientras te decides tienes a la parienta y churumbeles cagandose por la pata abajo. Ya sabemos como son las tías en estas situaciones y lo fácil que contagian a los nenes con la histeria



Pues, dependiendo de lo que tuvieras, podría ser que todo no te lo pudieras llevar y, en determinadas circunstancias, a saber lo que te puedes encontrar por el camino...

Mira, hace ya muchos años, viví una situación muy apurada, es decir casi madmaxista, y tuvimos que salir con lo puesto... Obviamente, la Plata se quedó escondida y la recuperé sin más, pero el susto no me lo quitó nadie. En cambio, el Oro pude llevarlo en los bolsillos sin mayores problemas.

En la vida hay muchos factores que deben tenerse en cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es perversamente barata, un insulto a miles de año se historia y un insulto a la inteligencia humana. En fin


----------



## ELOS (4 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A mí el huracán Ian que ha arrasado Cuba y parte de la Florida me ha hecho reflexionar sobre esto. Cuánto es mucho para salir por patas.
> 
> Imaginaos, se recibe la alerta de que en x horas viene un huracán, tornado o tsunami. Entonces empiezas a pensar qué te llevas primero, que si el bullion que es más líquido, que sino sería mejor el premium que es más caro, que si mejor las que van en estuches porque si se mojan se estropea la presentación. Y mientras te decides tienes a la parienta y churumbeles cagandose por la pata abajo. Ya sabemos como son las tías en estas situaciones y lo fácil que contagian a los nenes con la histeria



Ante un huracán, un tornado o tsunami, obviamente me decantaría por las onzas del Arca de Noé.

* Perdón por el chiste fácil.


----------



## Manzanamiel (6 Oct 2022)

Buenos días.



Para los que la cuestión del IVA de la plata en Alemania nos ha pillado aún con el paso cambiado, y nos gustaría seguir comprando monedas bullion…..me gustaría a mí saber si veis que las monedas esas Tokelau de la Diosa Europa y el Toro y el oso no merecen la pena porque no van a tener nunca salida, (o difícil salida) o por el contrario son plata y son plata y no representan mala adquisición en ese sentido….

Lo digo porque son las que permanecen con precios más o menos mantenidos y alguna vez he leído en este foro comentarios contrarios a este tipo de monedas…..pero no sé en qué sentido.



Muchas gracias


----------



## Maifrond (6 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> ..me gustaría a mí saber si veis que las monedas esas Tokelau de la Diosa Europa y el Toro y el oso no merecen la pena porque no van a tener nunca salida, (o difícil salida) o por el contrario son plata y son plata y no representan mala adquisición en ese sentido….



¿Y qué salida va a tener dentro de X años un arca, una filarmónica, un maple, un canguro o un mochuelo del 2022? ¿Crees que hay alguien que colecciona una unidad de cada pieza? Tenga el dibujo que tenga, no deja de ser 1oz ag 999. Si la cuestión es apilar, la onza más barata y siempre de 999. 

Ayer estuve echando números y a 31€ el bullion en Alemania, casi sale a cuenta comprar lingotes en España.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no te dedicas al Coleccionismo, mejor la Plata que esté más barata en cada momento.

Saludos.


----------



## Manzanamiel (6 Oct 2022)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Y qué salida va a tener dentro de X años un arca, una filarmónica, un maple, un canguro o un mochuelo del 2022? ¿Crees que hay alguien que colecciona una unidad de cada pieza? Tenga el dibujo que tenga, no deja de ser 1oz ag 999. Si la cuestión es apilar, la onza más barata y siempre de 999.
> 
> Ayer estuve echando números y a 31€ el bullion en Alemania, casi sale a cuenta comprar lingotes en España.



Lingotes nunca, como dice el compañero, las monedas de Tokelau, Bullmint, el toro-oso o diosa europa son los mas baratos ahora mismo y una buena alternativa, en España los encuentras ahora mismo mas baratos que en cualquier tienda europea, a 24,50€, un premium del 18% mas o menos.

Cada vez están en mas tiendas, incluso en USA, donde la Bullmint hace otro tipo de monedas también.


----------



## Maifrond (6 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lingotes nunca, como dice el compañero, las monedas de Tokelau, Bullmint, el toro-oso o diosa europa son los mas baratos ahora mismo y una buena alternativa, en España los encuentras ahora mismo mas baratos que en cualquier tienda europea, a 24,50€, un premium del 18% mas o menos.
> 
> Cada vez están en mas tiendas, incluso en USA, donde la Bullmint hace otro tipo de monedas también.



Me refiero a lingotes tipo Sempsa o similares. Ahora está ofertando el de 250 gr a 220€, lo que significa 0.88 €/gr. Que sería como pagar 27.33 €/oz. Es cierto que se puede conseguir bullion a 24.50 en España (supongo que te refieres a la tienda de Valladolid), el asunto de este establecimiento es que mientras la Ley sobre blanqueo de capitales exige la identificación mediante DNI por compras superiores a 1000 euros, en este centro, por una compra de 25 euros te exigen que les envies el DNI escaneado por ambas caras.

Llámame loco, pero prefiero pagar 3 euros más por onza y dormir tranquilo sabiendo que mi DNI no anda en algún servidor de un establecimiento de compra venta de metales. 

De todas formas, no es lo mismo un lingote de oro que uno de 100 ó 250 gr de plata.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Me refiero a lingotes tipo Sempsa o similares. Ahora está ofertando el de 250 gr a 220€, lo que significa 0.88 €/gr. Que sería como pagar 27.33 €/oz. Es cierto que se puede conseguir bullion a 24.50 en España (supongo que te refieres a la tienda de Valladolid), el asunto de este establecimiento es que mientras la Ley sobre blanqueo de capitales exige la identificación mediante DNI por compras superiores a 1000 euros, en este centro, por una compra de 25 euros te exigen que les envies el DNI escaneado por ambas caras.
> 
> Llámame loco, pero prefiero pagar 3 euros más por onza y dormir tranquilo sabiendo que mi DNI no anda en algún servidor de un establecimiento de compra venta de metales.
> 
> De todas formas, no es lo mismo un lingote de oro que uno de 100 ó 250 gr de plata.



Ningun lingote de ningún tipo, regla numero 1 o 2, por ahí.
Por debajo de 1000 sin problema como bien dices.


----------



## Maifrond (6 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ningun lingote de ningún tipo, regla numero 1 o 2, por ahí.
> Por debajo de 1000 sin problema como bien dices.



Claro.... que lo mismo es ir a Degussa y comprar un lingote de 250 gramos que quedar con Paco en la plaza mayor y comprar un lingote artesanal. O lo mismo que acudir al Andorrano y comprar un lingote de Sempsa estuchado y numerado que meterse en ebay, lo mismo....

El problema no son los lingotes en sí, el problema es dónde se compran y dónde se pretenden vender llegado el caso. 

Por debajo de 1000 euros el establecimiento de Valladolid te pide copia de ambas caras del DNI, lógicamente te lo solicita una vez transferido el importe, y si no lo facilitas, no hay envío, y tampoco devolución del dinero.


----------



## ELOS (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si no te dedicas al Coleccionismo, mejor la Plata que esté más barata en cada momento.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando

Para los que llevamos poco tiempo en metales, nos surge la duda de si realmente hay que ir al céntimo para apilar, cómo es que parece ser que no se venden esas 2 onzas que comentaba Manzanamiel habiendo esa apreciable diferencia de precio respecto a las onzas más económicas ?
Creo que nos surge la duda como él dice de si esas onzas podrían costar más en revender que las más económicas de bullion.
Yo mismo en pleno proceso de apilar compré algunas Maple en lugar de las del Toro y la Diosa habiendo unos euros de diferencia "por si acaso"


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Insisto en que lo más inteligente es comprar la Plata Bullion con ley 0,999 que esté más barata en cada momento.

Luego, hay monedas que tienen Premium o semi (como diría @Muttley), como las Pandas, Libertades, Eagles, etc.

Lo que deberíais hacer es definir porqué estáis en la Plata. Si es para protegerse de eventos indeterminados, pues para qué pagar de más...

Si queréis especular, pues lo mejor es optar por monedas que tengan un amplio reconocimiento, y cuando se adquiere experiencia ir a por el Premium que no se vaya en el precio... Aquí, nadie te puede garantizar nada, pero por regla general se revalorizan bastante con el tiempo.

Y me reitero en una cosa: en situaciones que sean madmaxistas, la Plata valdrá por su contenido, independientemente de otras consideraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Domin (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, sobre lo de no comprar lingotes nunca, no acabara mereciendo la pena si no pagas el plus y compras algun tipo de lingote pequeño? Es una duda que me a surgido.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Oct 2022)

No entiendo el debate sobre la prima. Si la prima es del 20 o del 40 por ciento realmente importa algo? Yo creo que solo importa un eventual cambio legislativo

por ejemplo si ahora el spot ha pasado a ser 40/50% para mi es como si se hubiera revalorizado de golpe toda mi plata, ya que de repente la puedo vender más cara

lo mismo con un kilo de oro o un gramo, el kilo lo pagaré a 54 eur/g y el gramo a 75? Pues cuando lo venderé todo estará en proporción parecida se entiende, con lo que el kilo tendré que venderlo más barato que el gramo


----------



## Pedro101 (11 Oct 2022)

Así es la nueva moneda de plata de 10 euros: ¿cómo conseguirla?


Por estos días vivimos un explosivo interés en las monedas, ya sean antiguas o conmemorativas, que podrían multiplicar su valor en el mundo de la numismática, si es que llegan a tener ciertos aspectos que le den la "rareza" suficiente para que guarden una fortuna. Sin embargo, en esta...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Daviot (11 Oct 2022)

Pedro101 dijo:


> Así es la nueva moneda de plata de 10 euros: ¿cómo conseguirla?
> 
> 
> Por estos días vivimos un explosivo interés en las monedas, ya sean antiguas o conmemorativas, que podrían multiplicar su valor en el mundo de la numismática, si es que llegan a tener ciertos aspectos que le den la "rareza" suficiente para que guarden una fortuna. Sin embargo, en esta...
> ...



Monedas de plata de la FNMT, 27 gramos de plata 925 milésimas a 72,60 euros.


----------



## loquesubebaja (11 Oct 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Monedas de plata de la FNMT, 27 gramos de plata 925 milésimas a 72,60 euros.



Un robó literalmente hablando. Dos (o tres) oz de bullion .999 por ese precio.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Oct 2022)

Buenas compadres SHURS

Voy en unos dias a Madrid.

Donde me aconsejais cargar un par de lingotes de oro de los de 100 gramos???

Donde sale un pelin mejor??


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Buenas compadres SHURS
> 
> Voy en unos dias a Madrid.
> 
> ...



Cualquiera de nosotros te aconsejaríamos no comprar eso, primero porque es lingote y segundo porque es de peso muy alto para ser de oro.

Lo ideal sería que pillaras monedas de oro de 1 oz porque el premium en ellas va a ser el más bajo que encuentres o bien monedas de inversión que también suelen venderse con precio cercano a spot (al menos entre particulares) como los 50 pesos mejicanos que contienen 37,5 gramos de oro.


----------



## resonator (14 Oct 2022)

Quiero hacer mi primera compra de metal , como refugio , habia pensado en en coinvest y maples y krugerrands , onzas de oro, unos 20 000 leuros.
Alguna cosa a tener en cuenta? Me escama un poco el tema correo y el tema hacienda
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## dmb001 (14 Oct 2022)

resonator dijo:


> Quiero hacer mi primera compra de metal , como refugio , habia pensado en en coinvest y maples y krugerrands , onzas de oro, unos 20 000 leuros.
> Alguna cosa a tener en cuenta? Me escama un poco el tema correo y el tema hacienda
> Gracias por la ayuda



Si compras en tienda Hacienda se entera y más si dices que vas a invertir 20 mil euros, pero no hay que pagar IVA ni nada. 

Si dentro de un tiempo las vendes en tienda pagarás si obtienes plusvalías. Si las compras y vendes a particulares es otro tema.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (17 Oct 2022)

Una consulta a los expertos del foro. Esta moneda es una reproducción de 8 Escudos de 1773, ¿no? Le veo falta de detalles y las iniciales de la ceca están en posición incorrecta creo. Aún si es una reproducción en oro, ¿tiene algún tipo de valor o sólo su peso en oro? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Oct 2022)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Una consulta a los expertos del foro. Esta moneda es una reproducción de 8 Escudos de 1773, ¿no? Le veo falta de detalles y las iniciales de la ceca están en posición incorrecta creo. Aún si es una reproducción en oro, ¿tiene algún tipo de valor o sólo su peso en oro? Gracias de antemano.



Sin ser un experto, la M coronada está en su posición correcta. ¿Qué detalles consideras que faltan? A primeras no la veo mal, lógicamente foto de canto y peso son cuestiones que no se deben obviar al tratar sobre una moneda de este tipo.


----------



## Gusman (19 Oct 2022)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Una consulta a los expertos del foro. Esta moneda es una reproducción de 8 Escudos de 1773, ¿no? Le veo falta de detalles y las iniciales de la ceca están en posición incorrecta creo. Aún si es una reproducción en oro, ¿tiene algún tipo de valor o sólo su peso en oro? Gracias de antemano.



En que te basas para decir que es una reproducción. Yo no soy experto pero considero que deberías subir foto del canto, peso, medidas y adicionalmente sacarla del plástico para la foto.
A ver que dicen los expertos, yo a priori no veo nada que me levante sospechas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2022)

Coleccionar Mps es como coleccionar vitolas de puros...no sirve para nada...


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (20 Oct 2022)

Lo pensé porque vi una imagen en la que las iniciales estaban orientadas a la inversa pero revisando más imágenes veo que sí están correctas. Adjunto foto del peso y sin la funda. Y del canto. El peso en principio debería marcar 27 gramos exactos, no?


----------



## andy de paso (20 Oct 2022)

Sin ser experto, para mi que no es reproducción, si mide 38-40 mm, es buena


----------



## Dr Strangelove (20 Oct 2022)

Son 8 escudos de la ceca de Madrid. Si no es una reproducción (que creo que no lo es), numismáticamente es escasa y su precio es superior al de su peso en oro.


----------



## Gusman (20 Oct 2022)

Faltan medidas pero parece buena.


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (20 Oct 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos. La mediré también tanto de diámetro como de grosor para estar seguro. De valoración qué andará por unos 2.000€? Es que el tema de los 8 escudos es complejo y para valorar una pieza es bastante complicado.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Oct 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Son 8 escudos de la ceca de Madrid. Si no es una reproducción (que creo que no lo es), numismáticamente es escasa y su precio es superior al de su peso en oro.





Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos. La mediré también tanto de diámetro como de grosor para estar seguro. De valoración qué andará por unos 2.000€? Es que el tema de los 8 escudos es complejo y para valorar una pieza es bastante complicado.



empieza a calcular lo que vale al peso y luego ves en un catálogo y en últimas subastas si puedes, el valor que tiene o ha tenido, también en comparacion con otros 8 escudos más comunes, para hacerte una idea de cuanto pueda valer esa rareza que comenta el compañero mas arriba, en conservación 
diría que es un Mbc pero habría que verla en mano


----------



## Manzanamiel (21 Oct 2022)

Estoy observando un importante incremento de los plazos de entrega de muchas bullion en general en muchas tiendas, y un ligero incremento en el premium de las monedas de oro en particular en coininvest (con aumento del plazo)..... no sé no sé.....


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Estoy observando un importante incremento de los plazos de entrega de muchas bullion en general en muchas tiendas, y un ligero incremento en el premium de las monedas de oro en particular en coininvest (con aumento del plazo)..... no sé no sé.....



Sencillo de explicar: especulación pura y dura. Nada más. Los MPs andan muy tocados y eso los minoristas lo tienen muy en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

Hola Maifrond, bienvenido de nuevo al grupo.

Poco original con el 3,141592 en alusión a Pentium 31416 que soy en telegram.

Seguro que hay alguno que te pueda ayudar para que las próximas monedas que hagas si puedan ser 999, no como las de ahora que pesan más de 33 gramos por falta de afine.

Me temo que te vas a tener que ir a Wetsfalia para tal gesta.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sencillo de explicar: especulación pura y dura. Nada más. Los MPs andan muy tocados y eso los minoristas lo tienen muy en cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.




Lo que ha ocurrido toda la vida, pero aqui algunos abriendo hilos como el gitanaco diciendo que el horoooo bajaria XXXXXXXXXXXX
y que lo regalarian con las tapas del yogur


----------



## Manzanamiel (24 Oct 2022)

Es que es curioso, en coininvest ya no hay ningún premium que baje del 4 y pico por ciento.... llevo poco en esto , pero estos meses atrás era de las que tenía de los premium más bajos.... y ahora son en cambio las tiendas españolas las que venden con mejor precio...... me daba miedo que marque la pauta como pasó con la plata..... aunque esta subida sea mucho menos radical.....


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2022)

@Manzanamiel: Pues, se compra en España y si puede ser en persona mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Es que es curioso, en coininvest ya no hay ningún premium que baje del 4 y pico por ciento.... llevo poco en esto , pero estos meses atrás era de las que tenía de los premium más bajos.... y ahora son en cambio las tiendas españolas las que venden con mejor precio...... me daba miedo que marque la pauta como pasó con la plata..... aunque esta subida sea mucho menos radical.....



Quitando la del Bitcoin, que está en 28 y pico euros, la de menor premium está en un 55% ahora mismo. Pero fíjate también en el tiempo de espera, porque la que menos tiempo tiene son 50 días, y de ahí para arriba (la del bitcon se lleva la palma con 110).

Coininvest probablemente sea la tienda con más 'tráfico' de europa, así que estos datos podrían efectivamente ser significativos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Oct 2022)

Entra todo dentro de la lógica que la mayor demanda de m.p. repercuta en los precios y plazos de entrega.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entra todo dentro de la lógica que la mayor demanda de m.p. repercuta en los precios y plazos de entrega.




Asi es, pero algunos tienen la bola iluminate, que nos dicen que hemos hecho la peor inversion ( refugio) de nuestras vidas y que lo vamos a perder todo, que lo mejor es comprar Bitcoin


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Asi es, pero algunos tienen la bola iluminate, que nos dicen que hemos hecho la peor inversion ( refugio) de nuestras vidas y que lo vamos a perder todo, que lo mejor es comprar Bitcoin



A mi lo único que me preocupa y molesta es perder tiempo con boludos de esos.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi lo único que me preocupa y molesta es perder tiempo con boludos de esos.



El ignore es la mejor salud


----------



## ELOS (25 Oct 2022)

Normalmente ése tipo de gente que comentáis, luego están cargados hasta las trancas de metales.
Es como antiguamente era la relación de los curas y el sexo.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Oct 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Cualquiera de nosotros te aconsejaríamos no comprar eso, primero porque es lingote y segundo porque es de peso muy alto para ser de oro.
> 
> Lo ideal sería que pillaras monedas de oro de 1 oz porque el premium en ellas va a ser el más bajo que encuentres o bien monedas de inversión que también suelen venderse con precio cercano a spot (al menos entre particulares) como los 50 pesos mejicanos que contienen 37,5 gramos de oro.



Pues recomendadme algun sitio en Madrid para llevarme un par de mapples ...venga, o de pandas...


----------



## Daviot (25 Oct 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues recomendadme algun sitio en Madrid para llevarme un par de mapples ...venga, o de pandas...



Vale, pues aquí tienes un comparador de tiendas españolas creado por el conforero @lvdo .
Mira donde esté mas barato lo que te interese y te pasas por la tienda física.

Tendrás que descartar las tiendas que no están en Madrid que son el Andorrano, cmc y Dracma y Coininvest que es alemana y sólo se puede comprar online.






La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com










Maple Leaf de oro – La veta de oro







www.lavetadeoro.com










Panda chino de oro – La veta de oro







www.lavetadeoro.com


----------



## Muttley (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Patxin (26 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien puede confirmar que las Británnias 2023 se acuñaran hasta diciembre de este año con la efigie de la señora mayor, y a partir de entonces llevarán el jeto del Charles?


----------



## Daviot (26 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede confirmar que las Británnias 2023 se acuñaran hasta diciembre de este año con la efigie de la señora mayor, y a partir de entonces llevarán el jeto del Charles?



Es lo que se comenta con lo cual tendríamos las de 2023 con dos monarcas distintos, las tipo 1 y la tipo 2. Pero vamos no creo que eso las convierta en especialmente valiosas o interesantes. La Royal Mint ni siquiera da datos de tirada de las Britannias.


----------



## Maifrond (26 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede confirmar que las Británnias 2023 se acuñaran hasta diciembre de este año con la efigie de la señora mayor, y a partir de entonces llevarán el jeto del Charles?



Pues desde la barra del bar y con palillo en boca, pensaba que hasta la coronación de Carlos III, las piezas continuarían con la efigie de Isabel. Pero la semana pasada leí que antes de finalizar el año, se podrían a circular las de 50 pence con la efigie de Carlos.

De lo que sí estoy casi convencido, como apunta Daviot, es que tampoco significará a la larga un premiun sobrevenido respecto a las Britanias del 23. Habrá que ver cuándo empiezan a salir las de Carlos III y el precio al que sitúan los comerciantes las Britanias del 23 con la efigie de Isabel. Sin conocer tiradas, el precio nos dará una orientación de la disponibilidad en comercios.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

Tener monedas de la Viega con fecha 2023 más que por especulación será por curiosidad histórica para enseñarle a los nietos lo curioso que funciona el mundo.


----------



## Manzanamiel (27 Oct 2022)

Kett Importa dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto y estoy planteándome invertir unos eurillos en mp, pero no tengo ni idea de como funciona.
> He leído que mejor plata que oro, y que mejor monedas que lingotes, ¿correcto?.
> ¿Qué significa "premium" o "spot"?.
> Tengo cerca del trabajo una tienda física del Andorrano, ¿es recomendable?. ¿Qué me aconsejáis comprar para empezar?



Hola, yo también soy bastante nueva y te aconsejo leerte los hilos del oro y este mismo, todas tus dudas están contestadas en ellos, y te diría que varias veces......Esas dudas y otras que puedas tener. Va a ser lo más práctico.

Añado que mi experiencia personal en El Andorrano ha sido muy biena, sin problemas. (en compra online).

Un saludo


----------



## Daviot (27 Oct 2022)

Kett Importa dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto y estoy planteándome invertir unos eurillos en mp, pero no tengo ni idea de como funciona.
> He leído que mejor plata que oro, y que mejor monedas que lingotes, ¿correcto?.
> ¿Qué significa "premium" o "spot"?.
> Tengo cerca del trabajo una tienda física del Andorrano, ¿es recomendable?. ¿Qué me aconsejáis comprar para empezar?



Hola Kett importa, tanto plata como oro son interesantes, y sí por norma general son mejores las monedas.

Premium sería el sobreprecio que se añade al precio oficial del oro o plata y Spot es el precio oficial tanto del oro como de la plata que cotiza en mercados internacionales todos los días de lunes a viernes.

Las tiendas físicas tienen el inconveniente de que suelen tener poca variedad y los precios suelen ser más caros sobre todo en plata que las tiendas online de Alemania y Bélgica.

Puedes empezar mirando por ejemplo en Coininvest.com para comparar precios sobre todo en oro con cualquier tienda física.
También hay otra tienda que llamamos los belgas goldsilver.be donde hay muchísima variedad en monedas pero los gastos de envío de esta son elevados 44 euros.

Para empezar en plata igual las bullion básicas como el Maple canadiense, las Britannias, Filarmónicas austriacas y también te recomiendo por bonita y muy barata la Diosa Europa a lomos de Zeus.


----------



## Daviot (27 Oct 2022)

Kett Importa dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto y estoy planteándome invertir unos eurillos en mp, pero no tengo ni idea de como funciona.
> He leído que mejor plata que oro, y que mejor monedas que lingotes, ¿correcto?.
> ¿Qué significa "premium" o "spot"?.
> Tengo cerca del trabajo una tienda física del Andorrano, ¿es recomendable?. ¿Qué me aconsejáis comprar para empezar?



Acabo de ver que el Andorrano tiene la de la Diosa Europa más barata incluso que en los belgas o sea que no dejes pasar esta oportunidad.


----------



## Patxin (29 Oct 2022)

Nueva duda. Andorrano vende esto. ¿Es medalla o moneda? No le veo el valor facial por ningún sitio y me parece extrañamente barata. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## casaire (29 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Nueva duda. Andorrano vende esto. ¿Es medalla o moneda? No le veo el valor facial por ningún sitio y me parece extrañamente barata. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244526



Si..Esas monedas son las más baratas. Es plata 999 genérica (generic silver) y tienes muchísima variedad en cuanto a diseño. 
Es americana , la del Búfalo también la tienes en oro , aunque el premium de ésta es mayor.


----------



## Maifrond (29 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Nueva duda. Andorrano vende esto. ¿Es medalla o moneda? No le veo el valor facial por ningún sitio y me parece extrañamente barata. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244526





Medalla, ceca privada con un acabado muy sucio.

Por 5 céntimos más, puedes comprar una Britania, y por cuatro euros menos, puedes comprar el Toro y Oso de Tokelau.

Britania 28,96€
Bufalo 28,91€
Toro y Oso 24,89€

Yo lo tendría claro......


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Nueva duda. Andorrano vende esto. ¿Es medalla o moneda? No le veo el valor facial por ningún sitio y me parece extrañamente barata. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244526




La diferencia que existe entre una moneda y una medalla, es que la primera trae grabado el escudo nacional oficial vigente en su anverso, valor facial o el contenido de metal fino, mientras que la medalla carece de alguno de estos elementos.

Como esta pieza indica su contenido de metal fino, es una moneda.


----------



## Tichy (30 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La diferencia que existe entre una moneda y una medalla, es que la primera trae grabado el escudo nacional oficial vigente en su anverso, valor facial o el contenido de metal fino, mientras que la medalla carece de alguno de estos elementos.
> 
> Como esta pieza indica su contenido de metal fino, es una moneda.



Disiento. El criterio para considerarse moneda es que esté respaldada por un banco central, aunque sea de un país de coña (como los últimamente omnipresentes Niue, Tuvalu, Tokelau y demás) y tenga valor facial. 
Si está emitido por una mint privada, por mucho que incluya el peso y pureza, se considera una "round" (traducido a español como medalla). 
Esa del búfalo en concreto creo que es de la Sunshine Mint, y en cualquier página americana te aparece entre las "rounds".


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

Paraisofiscal dijo:


> La diferencia que existe entre una moneda y una medalla, es que la primera trae grabado el escudo nacional oficial vigente en su anverso, valor facial o el contenido de metal fino, mientras que la medalla carece de alguno de estos elementos.
> 
> Como esta pieza indica su contenido de metal fino, es una moneda.



Y te quedas tan pancho ¿No tienes vergüenza de mostrar tu ignorancia en público?

¿Estas gilip0lleces las escribes para generar tráfico o es que te está dando un derrame? Y tú eres el que iba a montar un foro especializado en metales. Sigue con tu parroquia de Telegram engañando a novicios.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Y te quedas tan pancho ¿No tienes vergüenza de mostrar tu ignorancia en público?
> 
> ¿Estas gilip0lleces las escribes para generar tráfico o es que te está dando un derrame? Y tú eres el que iba a montar un foro especializado en metales. Sigue con tu parroquia de Telegram engañando a novicios.



Cada vez que te diriges a mi lo haces aludiendo a mi grupo de telegram de forma despectiva, se te ve el plumero.

Pensé que eras más inteligente, con los demás eres muy amable y recatado, cuando aparezco yo se te ven las espumas saliendo de tu boca, y el resto de foreros perciben claramente el odio que destilas cuando te diriges a mi, como tu bien dices, cosas de sociópata.

Cualquiera que visite el grupo "Mercado de metales" se va a dar cuenta de que es un gran grupo donde comprar y vender metales y también se dará cuenta de tus retorcidas intenciones, así que puedes seguir haciéndome publicidad gratis. Gracias.

Respecto a lo de la ignorancia, díselo a los del Banco de México, son los que han realizado esa definición que me he limitado a copiar y pegar de su web, porque se que ibas a saltar de nuevo con tu rencor y envidia malsanos.






Características de una moneda, numismática, Banco de México


PÃ¡gina web del sitio de Banco de MÃ©xico



www.banxico.org.mx





Pd.- El grupo de maifrond se llama "apiladores", podéis uniros a ambos grupos y comprobar por vosotros mismos lo que hay en cada uno.


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

Paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cada vez que te diriges a mi lo haces aludiendo a mi grupo de telegram de forma despectiva, se te ve el plumero.
> 
> Cualquiera que visite el grupo "Mercado de metales" se va a dar cuenta de que es un gran grupo donde comprar y vender metales y también se dará cuenta de tus retorcidas intenciones, así que puedes seguir haciéndome publicidad gratis. Gracias.
> 
> Respecto a lo de la ignorancia, díselo a los del Banco de México, son los que han realizado esa definición que me he limitado a copiar y pegar de su web, porque se que ibas a saltar de nuevo con tu rencor y envidia malsanos.



Claro, y acudes a la definición de moneda y medalla que da el Banco de México cuando precisamente ellos, a sus onzas sin valor facial lo consideran moneda porque es su contenido en metal lo que determina el valor de la pieza en función de la cotización del metal con el que está acuñada, y no la leyenda (ausente) respecto a la unidad monetaria.

Podías haber recurrido a la definición de moneda según los habitantes de la Polinesia o los Inuit, total, qué más da, ¿no?

Estás comparando una Libertad, un Kruger o un Soberano con esa mierda acuñada por una Ceca privada. O eres retrasado o el derrame va en aumento.

Y por supuesto que recomiendo tu grupo de Telegram, de los grupos más cómicos que conozco, aunque tus grotescas formas y mala educación hace que la gente casi ni escriba, mira hoy, diez mensajes vacíos desde el medio día, al final te cargaste tu propio engendro.

Por cierto, no se para que tú y tus multis me tenéis en el ignore si al final mueres por leerme 

Edito, y no, mi grupo no se llama apiladores, tienes una pájara encima de c0j0nes.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Por cierto, no se para que tú y tus multis me tenéis en el ignore si al final mueres por leerme



Quién fue a hablar... el que cuenta cuantos mensajes se escriben en mi horrible grupo un día de puente.

¿Has contado también los mensajes en el resto o sólo estás obsesionada con el mío?

Disfruta cobarde, haciendo esto detrás de tu multinick recién estrenado, porque sabes que a la cara no tienes valor de decir todas esas idioteces de mujer despechada.

El derrame lo vas a tener tu con tanto odio y resentimiento que guardas en tu páncreas.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## wetopia (31 Oct 2022)

Se agotó ya el Lince Ibérico?


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

wetopia dijo:


> Se agotó ya el Lince Ibérico?





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (31 Oct 2022)

No creo ser el único que opine que el hilo debería seguir siendo sobre opiniones de monedas de MPs y no de riñas personales.

Ya teníamos suficiente con algún personaje que suele enmierdar el hilo.

Se agradece.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No creo ser el único que opine que el hilo debería seguir siendo sobre opiniones de monedas de MPs y no de riñas personales.
> 
> Ya teníamos suficiente con algún personaje que suele enmierdar el hilo.
> 
> Se agradece.



Yo el primero, por algo tengo +700 en el ignore, el tema es que lo de las riñas viene de los malvados, los que sobran aquí, los atacados debemos defendernos al menos de vez en cuando.

Ya te tocará a ti, si algún día destacas en algo por aquí, te saldrán enemigos, garantizado.

La forma de resolverlo en mi caso va a ser desaparecer de aquí, cosa que haré desde este mismo mensaje.

Pero la basura queda aquí, si no arremeten contra mi, lo harán contra otros, y como no hay moderación alguna...

Suerte a todos.


----------



## ELOS (31 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo el primero, por algo tengo +700 en el ignore, el tema es que lo de las riñas viene de los malvados, los que sobran aquí, los atacados debemos defendernos al menos de vez en cuando.
> 
> Ya te tocará a ti, si algún día destacas en algo por aquí, te saldrán enemigos, garantizado.
> 
> ...



Siento mucho que te marches. Eres de los que más aportas al hilo. No te lo tomes como algo personal.


----------



## Manzanamiel (31 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Siento mucho que te marches. Eres de los que más aportas al hilo. No te lo tomes como algo personal.



Opino lo mismo, los que llevamos poco tiempo agradecemos mucho las aportaciones serias de los demás porque aprendemos mucho con ellas. Hablo por mí, ojalá pudiera aportar más, me limito a aprender de vosotros, y es una pena que te marches @paraisofiscal


----------



## Maifrond (31 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No creo ser el único que opine que el hilo debería seguir siendo sobre opiniones de monedas de MPs y no de riñas personales.
> 
> Ya teníamos suficiente con algún personaje que suele enmierdar el hilo.
> 
> Se agradece.



No se trata de una riña personal, sino de poner al descubierto la ignorancia del que sin tener ni pajolera idea sobre un tema, busca información en internet y la suelta sin mayores complicaciones.

En los últimos meses hay varios compañeros que acuden a esta sección del floro buscando información sobre piezas, metales, acuñaciones, etc ¿Ves bien que se le informe de manera errónea? No, ¿verdad?. ¿Qué pretende al indicar de manera errónea que la referida pieza se trata de una moneda y no de una medalla? Pudiera ser que tal afirmación fuera fruto de su ignorancia, o pudiera ser que busca confundir a determinados perfiles no se sabe muy bien con qué intención.

Puedes estar tranquilo que no se irá del foro, seguirá por aquí, casi seguro que con otro nick, como el de Metalerdo que ya quemó, se abrirá otra cuenta. De todas formas, y llevo tiempo por aquí, sus aportaciones son prescindibles mira el año en que abrió la cuenta y los mensajes escritos. 

Dicho esto, expongo mis más sinceras disculpas a aquellos miembros a los que mi post hirió su sensibilidad, y en especial al creador del hilo. Por mi parte asunto cerrado. Venga Paraisofiscal, cierra al salir.


----------



## Saviero (31 Oct 2022)

Hola conforeros, hacia varios meses que no compraba nada por estos precios tan locos que tenemos. Pero más por capricho que por inversión me he comprado el escudo del archangel Michael 2oz que llevaba mucho tiempo con ganas de echarle el guante.
Ya que estabais hablando de monedas y medallas, esta pieza carece de valor facial PERO PERO es acuñada por el banco central que acuña las monedas e imprime billetes y demás documentos nacionales de Korea; Komsko:





Korea Minting and Security Printing Corporation - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org










¿Respaldada por el banco central significa que vas al Banco de Inglaterra y te dan £2 por una Britannia? Es de risa. Aunque en este caso las britannias nuevas es muy difícil comerte una falsificación a poco que sepas las simples medidas de seguridad que les han puesto y es un punto a su favor.
Personalmente para mi, creo que lo más importante es que sea una pieza conocida, independientemente que sea moneda o medalla. Lógicamente las monedas son más conocidas que las medallas debido a que las tiradas son muchísimo mayores. 

Pero a día de hoy a mismo precio prefiero un round Buffalo que una moneda Tuvalu.

Otra cosa es si estuviéramos hablando de medallas “raras” y poco conocidas ya que cuando quieras venderlas vas a tener problemas, especialmente de si has pagado un sobreprecio.


----------



## Maifrond (31 Oct 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Ya que estabais hablando de monedas y medallas, esta pieza carece de valor facial PERO PERO es acuñada por el banco central que acuña las monedas e imprime billetes y demás documentos nacionales de Korea; Komsko:



Esa pieza, por cierto, impresionante, es acuñada por la Korea Minting, que no es el Bank of Korea. Es como en España, las monedas las acuña la FNMT- Real Casa de la Moneda, pero bajo el amparo del Banco de España. Mira por ejemplo que la Casa de la Moneda en su web también tiene a la venta medallas, lógicamente con sus acabados tan populares....




Saviero dijo:


> ¿Respaldada por el banco central significa que vas al Banco de Inglaterra y te dan £2 por una Britannia? Es de risa.



Así es, de ahí su valor facial respaldado por el Banco emisor. Hace muchos, muchos años vi en una ventanilla de una sucursal del Banco de España a una mujer entregando cincuentines de plata, de los de 10.000 pesetas de facial, se los cogieron y se fue con sus billetes.


----------



## Saviero (31 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Esa pieza, por cierto, impresionante, es acuñada por la Korea Minting, que no es el Bank of Korea. Es como en España, las monedas las acuña la FNMT- Real Casa de la Moneda, pero bajo el amparo del Banco de España. Mira por ejemplo que la Casa de la Moneda en su web también tiene a la venta medallas, lógicamente con sus acabados tan populares....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, tienes razón, me he columpiado, el Komsko es como la casa de la moneda de España.


----------



## Saviero (2 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues acabo de recibirla, Preciosa, una pasada lo del relieve, hasta que no lo ves en persona no se aprecia del todo los detalles. Es la primera pieza que tengo con relieve así que los que tengáis alguna sabéis de lo que hablo. Quizás me anime a comprar los demás escudos de esta colección Koreana. Lo de las cápsulas hechas únicamente para la pieza es un puntazo también.
Os dejo una foto que le he sacado.


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2022)

Comprar plata barata


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## csan (16 Nov 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Bueno pues acabo de recibirla, Preciosa, una pasada lo del relieve, hasta que no lo ves en persona no se aprecia del todo los detalles. Es la primera pieza que tengo con relieve así que los que tengáis alguna sabéis de lo que hablo. Quizás me anime a comprar los demás escudos de esta colección Koreana. Lo de las cápsulas hechas únicamente para la pieza es un puntazo también.
> Os dejo una foto que le he sacado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248459



Son una pasada, pero lo de las cápsulas peculiares aunque me encantan si luego se estropean y quieres sustituirla sudas tinta...razón de mas para tratarlas con cariño


----------



## Evil_ (16 Nov 2022)

Hace tiempo que habia dejado esto en pausa y ahora queria retomar lo que empece.
Quiero completar la Lunar II de 1 oz de plata que solo me falta la ultima y tambien comprar la caja de madera que hicieron para estas 12 monedas.
Tengo de varias pero esa creo que es la unica que puedo completar con facilidad.
Si sabeis donde podria comprarla
Tambien si podeis decirme algunas web de confianza para mirar que hay de nuevo.



Saviero dijo:


> Bueno pues acabo de recibirla, Preciosa, una pasada lo del relieve, hasta que no lo ves en persona no se aprecia del todo los detalles. Es la primera pieza que tengo con relieve así que los que tengáis alguna sabéis de lo que hablo. Quizás me anime a comprar los demás escudos de esta colección Koreana. Lo de las cápsulas hechas únicamente para la pieza es un puntazo también.
> Os dejo una foto que le he sacado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248459



Que precio tiene y donde la has comprado.
Es una puta pasada.


----------



## Tichy (17 Nov 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Hace tiempo que habia dejado esto en pausa y ahora queria retomar lo que empece.
> Quiero completar la Lunar II de 1 oz de plata que solo me falta la ultima y tambien comprar la caja de madera que hicieron para estas 12 monedas.
> Tengo de varias pero esa creo que es la unica que puedo completar con facilidad.
> Si sabeis donde podria comprarla
> ...



La caja la tienes en esta tienda. Solo les he comprado monedas pero son de los más baratos en los envíos a España. Supongo que también enviarán cajas:








Münzkassette für 12 x 1oz Lunar II Silber


Münzkassette für 12 x 1oz Lunar II Silber ✓ Barren und Münzen vom Fachmann ✓ Gold Silber Platin ✓ Persönlicher Ansprechpartner




www.gold-silber-muenzen-shop.de


----------



## OBDC (17 Nov 2022)

Que opináis de esta moneda?






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Nov 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Hace tiempo que habia dejado esto en pausa y ahora queria retomar lo que empece.
> Quiero completar la Lunar II de 1 oz de plata que solo me falta la ultima y tambien comprar la caja de madera que hicieron para estas 12 monedas.
> Tengo de varias pero esa creo que es la unica que puedo completar con facilidad.
> Si sabeis donde podria comprarla
> Tambien si podeis decirme algunas web de confianza para mirar que hay de nuevo.



Yo he pillado un estuche de la marca Leuchtturm para las Lunar III que está muy bien logrado. Sería cuestión de preguntar por si tuvieran algo similar para las Lunar II.

Yo lo pille de aquí:

Estuche Lunar III


----------



## Gusman (18 Nov 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que opináis de esta moneda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese dedo debe ser el que te gusta meterte por el culo.


----------



## OBDC (18 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ese dedo debe ser el que te gusta meterte por el culo.



Ostras, como se te ocurren esas cosas?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## SPQR (29 Nov 2022)

Me parece que este es un hilo serio y tú deberías volverte a la Guardería donde estarás mas a gusto con gente de tu nivel.



OBDC dijo:


> Que opináis de esta moneda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (29 Nov 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Me parece que este es un hilo serio y tú deberías volverte a la Guardería donde estarás mas a gusto con gente de tu nivel.









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2022)

Que opinais de lingotes de oro 1 gramo cercanos a spot (+4%)?


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Dic 2022)

Buenas,

Dejo este artículo sobre consejos de tiendas numismáticas para "noveles", a ver qué os parece... lo he visto útil:









Cómo saber si un comerciante de monedas es honrado - ColeMone


Los comerciantes numismáticos tener mala fama. Te cuento cómo saber si un comerciante de monedas y/o billetes es honrado o no.




coleccionismodemonedas.com


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Que opinais de lingotes de oro 1 gramo cercanos a spot (+4%)?



Ni idea, pero si sé lo bien que funciona el conjuro del pensamiento gay. 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ni idea, pero si sé lo bien que funciona el conjuro del pensamiento gay.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



No te preguntaba a ti. Ya se que el tamaño es ideal para metertelos por el culo, aunque a ti seguro que te caben los de kg como si fueran de 1 gramo.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No te preguntaba a ti. Ya se que el tamaño es ideal para metertelos por el culo, aunque a ti seguro que te caben los de kg como si fueran de 1 gramo.



El conjuro funciona de cine 

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Saviero (4 Dic 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Dejo este artículo sobre consejos de tiendas numismáticas para "noveles", a ver qué os parece... lo he visto útil:
> 
> ...



Oye pues muchas gracias, no conocía la página y me quedaré por ahí para leer artículos de vez en cuando. 
Ahora con los precios tan altos que tienen las onzas estoy comprando y empezando en numismática con piezas mas carillas de lo que estoy acostumbrado a pagar. 
Me hace gracia que las monedas con errores de acuñación sean mas apreciadas, no lo entiendo la verdad. ¿Como se sabe que es un error de acuñación y no una modificación que haya hecho alguien habilidoso en su casa?
En la página que has puesto me he leído la historia de la estafa de le FNMT en los 80 y me he descojonado, vaya personajes…


----------



## frankie83 (6 Dic 2022)

Hola, donde puedo encontrar información acerca del valor aprox para pandas de plata de 1oz? Y ya que estamos, donde los compraríais en España?


----------



## Tichy (6 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hola, donde puedo encontrar información acerca del valor aprox para pandas de plata de 1oz? Y ya que estamos, donde los compraríais en España?



Al igual que para cualquier moneda de ese tipo, lo mejor es ver las ofertas de venta de las tiendas recogidas en gold.de:









China Panda Silber – Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


China Panda Silbermünze hier ✓ günstig ✓ sicher von zertifizierten Händlern kaufen. Aktuelle Preise auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich auf GOLD.DE




www.gold.de





En España, en tienda vas a tener difícil encontrar pandas que no sean del año en curso o el anterior. La única opción es revisar subastas (en la última de Tauler y Fau hay algunos) u ofertas de particulares, como aparecen a veces en el foro.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Dic 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Al igual que para cualquier moneda de ese tipo, lo mejor es ver las ofertas de venta de las tiendas recogidas en gold.de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero precisamente las que hay en subastas, como valoro si están alcanzando un precio bueno, normal o caro? Según el año hay unas tablas o algo de referencia?


----------



## Tichy (6 Dic 2022)

0


frankie83 dijo:


> Si, pero precisamente las que hay en subastas, como valoro si están alcanzando un precio bueno, normal o caro? Según el año hay unas tablas o algo de referencia?



Pues hombre, para eso vale el enlace que te he puesto...


----------



## frankie83 (6 Dic 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> 0
> Pues hombre, para eso vale el enlace que te he puesto...



No se.. solo hay pandas de 2016, 2022, 2023, entendía más un catálogo o algo así


----------



## Tichy (6 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se.. solo hay pandas de 2016, 2022, 2023, entendía más un catálogo o algo así



Tienes prácticamente todos los años seleccionando la pestaña correspondiente. Me parece que estás mirando solo los de 30g, que empezaron en 2016. Recuerda que los de 2015 y anteriores son de 1 onza.


----------



## Muttley (7 Dic 2022)

Platino muy muy top
Liberty 2007 set proof y reverse proof 
Con historia muy curiosa detrás.
Tirada de apenas 19000.


----------



## durareli (7 Dic 2022)

En la última subasta de Cayón, me llama la atención el lote 6711 de cuatro onzas, una de oro, otra platino, otra paladio y la de plata ¿es normal ese precio del platino y del paladio? 






SUBASTA ELECTRONICA 407 cierre 22 diciembre a las 5 | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática


monedas extranjeras A-Ch · lotes 6001-351 / monedas extranjeras D-M · lotes 6352-632 / monedas extranjeras N-Z · lotes 6633-831 / monedas antiguas · lotes 6832-855 / monedas españolas · lotes 6856-920 / monedas españolas FNMT · lotes 6921-7024 / libros · lotes 7025-7051 <br><br><a...




live.cayon.com





También hay un grupo de rublos de platino


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

durareli dijo:


> En la última subasta de Cayón, me llama la atención el lote 6711 de cuatro onzas, una de oro, otra platino, otra paladio y la de plata ¿es normal ese precio del platino y del paladio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en la mayoría de sitios.. si el platino está a 1000 te lo venden de 1500 para arriba.. es decir que no voy a comprar una en la vida, lo único que haces es regalar el dinero a quien compras y malvender cuando venderás

esa por lo menos es mi opinión

tb he visto que los belgas tiene mucho menor premium, pero solo allí lo he visto

El lote da la tirada pero especifica que es solo para las de oro y plata, no se entiende que pasa con las otras dos si es que tenían otra tirada o qué


----------



## Tichy (8 Dic 2022)

durareli dijo:


> En la última subasta de Cayón, me llama la atención el lote 6711 de cuatro onzas, una de oro, otra platino, otra paladio y la de plata ¿es normal ese precio del platino y del paladio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No acabo de entender la pregunta. El precio del lote es conjunto. No hay manera de discriminar el paladio y el platino del oro y plata. Y por otra parte las pujas están abiertas, para cualquier conclusión sobre precios habría que esperar al remate. 

De todos modos si se anima, ojo, no sé por qué supone que son onzas. Las otras habría que buscarlas, pero la de plata la tengo y no es una onza. No recuerdo el contenido exacto pero es un formato tipo duro, de unos 22-25 gramos.


----------



## Tichy (8 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> en la mayoría de sitios.. si el platino está a 1000 te lo venden de 1500 para arriba.. es decir que no voy a comprar una en la vida, lo único que haces es regalar el dinero a quien compras y malvender cuando venderás
> 
> esa por lo menos es mi opinión
> 
> ...



Ciertamente los sobrespot de platino y paladio en tienda son exageradísimos. Y luego la recompra, por debajo de spot. 
Por ello, para esos metales la ventaja de compras a particulares o subastas es todavía mayor que con el oro. Aunque el inconveniente es que al ser piezas más raras y escasas hay que tener mucha confianza en el vendedor o mucha experiencia y conocimiento.


----------



## Beto (8 Dic 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Me hace gracia que las monedas con errores de acuñación sean mas apreciadas, no lo entiendo la verdad. ¿Como se sabe que es un error de acuñación y no una modificación que haya hecho alguien habilidoso en su casa?



Me imagino que es un error repetido en varias monedas, si no, sería fácil hacer cada uno en "error"


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## durareli (8 Dic 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> No acabo de entender la pregunta. El precio del lote es conjunto. No hay manera de discriminar el paladio y el platino del oro y plata. Y por otra parte las pujas están abiertas, para cualquier conclusión sobre precios habría que esperar al remate.
> 
> De todos modos si se anima, ojo, no sé por qué supone que son onzas. Las otras habría que buscarlas, pero la de plata la tengo y no es una onza. No recuerdo el contenido exacto pero es un formato tipo duro, de unos 22-25 gramos.



En las fotografías veo que las de platino y paladio son onzas, y la de oro la he buscado y son 24 gramos y la de plata 21 gramos ... de ahí mi pregunta ¿es normal que el precio de salida de estos lotes de platino/paladio sea casi un tercio del valor spot del metal? ¿puede ser porque tengan poco mercado por ser tan raras y escasas?


----------



## frankie83 (9 Dic 2022)

durareli dijo:


> En las fotografías veo que las de platino y paladio son onzas, y la de oro la he buscado y son 24 gramos y la de plata 21 gramos ... de ahí mi pregunta ¿es normal que el precio de salida de estos lotes de platino/paladio sea casi un tercio del valor spot del metal? ¿puede ser porque tengan poco mercado por ser tan raras y escasas?



Ah sobre eso si es perfectamente normal

cayon acostumbra a tener bajo precio de salida, el mercado lo suele poner


----------



## Tichy (9 Dic 2022)

durareli dijo:


> En las fotografías veo que las de platino y paladio son onzas, y la de oro la he buscado y son 24 gramos y la de plata 21 gramos ... de ahí mi pregunta ¿es normal que el precio de salida de estos lotes de platino/paladio sea casi un tercio del valor spot del metal? ¿puede ser porque tengan poco mercado por ser tan raras y escasas?



Pues es verdad que ampliando se aprecia el 1 oz en las de platino y paladio. Ojo con la de oro: también la he buscado y el peso bruto efectivamente son 24g, pero no es 0,999 sino 22 quilates, es decir de oro fino son solo 22g. La de plata también, pero frente a las otras tres, no importa mucho.

En cuanto al precio de salida, no indica nada, en especial en Cayón que, como indica el compañero, suelen empezar con precios de salida moderados.

Otra cosa será el remate. En mi experiencia, en los años de caídas y poco interés he visto (y alguno he ganado) remates de oro por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisiones), pero nunca he visto platino o paladio adjudicado por debajo de spot.


----------



## durareli (10 Dic 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues es verdad que ampliando se aprecia el 1 oz en las de platino y paladio. Ojo con la de oro: también la he buscado y el peso bruto efectivamente son 24g, pero no es 0,999 sino 22 quilates, es decir de oro fino son solo 22g. La de plata también, pero frente a las otras tres, no importa mucho.
> 
> En cuanto al precio de salida, no indica nada, en especial en Cayón que, como indica el compañero, suelen empezar con precios de salida moderados.
> 
> Otra cosa será el remate. En mi experiencia, en los años de caídas y poco interés he visto (y alguno he ganado) remates de oro por debajo de spot (incluyendo comisiones), pero nunca he visto platino o paladio adjudicado por debajo de spot.



Se nota que llevas tiros pegaos ... gracias


----------



## Klapaucius (10 Dic 2022)

Qué tan fácil es conseguir esta moneda de oro de 20 pesos mexicanos?
Es preciosa y la quiero. Sólo la veo en stock en degussa, que se flipan poniendo precios para tontos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Dic 2022)

Esas monedas de 25/30 euros son como mucho en Mbc/mbc+ pero las hay de 100, y de 200 en condiciones mejores; con lo que no es lo mismo gastarse 30/35 euros para un panda que 200 para un duro de 1883 en ebc o para un columnario de mexico de 1771, no sé si me explico…

con la moneda nueva solo te tienes que preocupar del precio, pues son todas iguales; con la moneda histórica cada una tiene su precio


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esas monedas de 25/30 euros son como mucho en Mbc/mbc+ pero las hay de 100, y de 200 en condiciones mejores; con lo que no es lo mismo gastarse 30/35 euros para un panda que 200 para un duro de 1883 en ebc o para un columnario de mexico de 1771, no sé si me explico…
> 
> con la moneda nueva solo te tienes que preocupar del precio, pues son todas iguales; con la moneda histórica cada una tiene su precio



Y hay que saber de numismatica para pagar lo que valen.


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y hay que saber de numismatica para pagar lo que valen.



Cuéntanos de que sabes tú [aunque ya lo sabemos piratón]

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2022)

Me parece sin duda más interesante pero no es plata 999.. y además se vende más cara.

Muchas veces cuestan más al gramo unos francos semeuse o unos duros que un arca de Noé

he visto que se venden ahora duros a 16,5 euros, que deben de ser en condiciones lamentables, de bc para abajo, eso son ya 73 céntimos por gramo de plata, vieja y mal cuidada, comprenderás que si por el mismo precio al gramo me hago por una nueva y en plata 999 pues..

como Opinión personal diría que si buscas numismatica que busques numismatica, lo cual implica un estudio completamente diferente y unas compras también diferentes;

el tema es que unos gramos de plata en principio cualquiera (si azuzado por la creciente subida del metal por ejemplo) te los puede comprar pero unas monedas que tienen un precio 4-5-10-100 veces superior al precio del metal, solo quien conoce del tema te comprará, es decir.. para vender monedas importantes probablemente dependas de alguna casa de subastas, para vender maples no


----------



## Gusman (11 Dic 2022)

Hay muchos tipos de inversion en plata, dependiendo del bolsillo, gustos, necesidades, y objetivo. 
Como apunta el compañero, tambien hay que manejar los diferentes escenarios futuros que se puedan plantear. No es lo mismo vender 50 filarmonicas que un 8 reales de Segovia de Felipe II.


----------



## Saviero (11 Dic 2022)

Depende de muchos factores, a dia de hoy los paquillos estan a 11€ (15.2g de plata, 0.72€/g) y la moneda mas barata en coininvest Philharmonic a 30.5€ (31.10g de plata, 0.98€/g). Los paquillos los puedes encontrar a spot y las .999 pagas un premmium. Si lo unico que te interesa es la plata y cuanto mas barata mejor pues compra los paquillos, aunque te ocuparan mas espacio. Si buscas mas variedad de diseños y un mercado mas amplio pues ve a por las 999, ademas alguna hay que se revaloriza y ocupan menos espacio. 
En cuanto a los lingotes, son muy faciles de falsificar, personalmente nunca compraria los que vienen en blister por las cosas que he visto en Reddit. Tengo bastantes de 1 onza comprados en tienda de confianza pero evito todos los que sean +10 Oz (Los falsifican usando diferentes metales en capas para que den las mismas medidas y peso).
Al final como ya han dicho depende de tus objetivos y preferencias, si lo haces simplemente como inversion desinteresada sin querer investigar mucho, o si lo disfrutas y te gusta coleccionar.
Es como todo, tengo unos amigos que les encanta la gastronomia y se dejan muchos cientos de € en restaurantes michelin en una simple hamburguesa de calamar con salsa de noseque historias. Yo alucinaba segun me lo contaban, igual que alucinarian ellos si les digo que me he gastado 3K en una monedita. Pero como les gusta la gastronomia pues van a todo, desde restaurantes michelin a pucheros tradicionales. Si no te gusta la gastronomia y lo único que te interesa es llenar el estómago pues con el McDonalds vas que chutas 
Yo casi todo lo que tenía era .999 pero fue comprar unos paquillos y enseguida me picó el gusanillo de la numismática y ahora cada vez tengo mas variedad


----------



## Saviero (11 Dic 2022)

Ayer me han llegado estas.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (11 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esas monedas de 25/30 euros son como mucho en Mbc/mbc+ pero las hay de 100, y de 200 en condiciones mejores; con lo que no es lo mismo gastarse 30/35 euros para un panda que 200 para un duro de 1883 en ebc o para un columnario de mexico de 1771, no sé si me explico…
> 
> con la moneda nueva solo te tienes que preocupar del precio, pues son todas iguales; con la moneda histórica cada una tiene su precio



La moneda histórica está disparada de precio, los denarios, los columnarios españoles y demás llegan a alcanzar cifras estratosféricas en las subastas. Hay mucha demanda internacional y participa gente con mucho dinero.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Si lo unico que te interesa es la plata



Se paga menso a leyes menores de 999 si se vende el material en bruto


----------



## conde84 (11 Dic 2022)

Luego cuando quieras vender me dices lo que te cuesta vender 100 duros del mundo cada uno en una calidad y de un pais, y lo que te cuesta vender 100 filarmonicas.
Liquidez lo llaman.


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2022)

conde84 dijo:


> Luego cuando quieras vender me dices lo que te cuesta vender 100 duros del mundo cada uno en una calidad y de un pais, y lo que te cuesta vender 100 filarmonicas.
> Liquidez lo llaman.



Lo que te voy a decir te lo digo sin acritud alguna, por el tiempo que nos conocemos en este foro, el forero BritishPirate, lo que dice en parte lleva razon.
Veras yo tengo sobre 1500 monedas de duros del mundo, como quizas en alguna ocasion habras visto que he subido aqui en este foro, la inmensa mayoria estan en un estado muy bueno, ya no es por el coleccionismo, es por la baratura que a lo largo de mis años las he ido comprando, pero seguro, que si llegan tiempos chulisimos, ojala que no los vea, me va a salir mucho mas rentable venderlas antes que las 100 filarmonicas a que te refieres. Todas por supuesto no tienen el mismo kilataje, pero eso no es problema, a la olla de fundicion y luego si tengo que afinar algo, lo hare y confeccionare granalla. Pensamos que cuando vengan tiempos malos vamos a vender tanto la plata, como el oro, como si nos lo quitaran de las manos, y solo se va a usar para trueque o canje de alimentos y articulos de necesidad. Te recuerdo que en la guerra de los Balcanes en las puertas de los bancos, habia decenas de sacos de papel fiat que no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero, pero si para calentarse, mientras el oro-plata era lo que se trapichaba con ello, y entonces para mi la granalla, tanto en oro-plata es uno de los sistemas que no vas a tener que trocear ninguna moneda como ocurrio durante y despues de la GC.
Sea en granalla, monedas,medallas, lingotes, etc. la plata sera plata al igual que el oro
Habeis pensado en alguna ocasion comprar oro de joyeria o plata, pero no en las joyerias que te roban y estafan, si no en los talleres donde se confeccionan esas piezas, que aun cuando solo sea de 18 kilates, donde te pueden cobrar a como este el spot, mas la echura de la pieza y te pueden salvar de muchos problemas, porque todo el mundo no se pueden comprar monedas de oro, pequeñas, medianas o grandes de 1 onza.
Es mi manera de pensar como metalero que soy de toda la vida, quizas este equivocado, pero por lo vivido y contado, poco me equivoco
saludos


----------



## conde84 (11 Dic 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo que te voy a decir te lo digo sin acritud alguna, por el tiempo que nos conocemos en este foro, el forero BritishPirate, lo que dice en parte lleva razon.
> Veras yo tengo sobre 1500 monedas de duros del mundo, como quizas en alguna ocasion habras visto que he subido aqui en este foro, la inmensa mayoria estan en un estado muy bueno, ya no es por el coleccionismo, es por la baratura que a lo largo de mis años las he ido comprando, pero seguro, que si llegan tiempos chulisimos, ojala que no los vea, me va a salir mucho mas rentable venderlas antes que las 100 filarmonicas a que te refieres. Todas por supuesto no tienen el mismo kilataje, pero eso no es problema, a la olla de fundicion y luego si tengo que afinar algo, lo hare y confeccionare granalla. Pensamos que cuando vengan tiempos malos vamos a vender tanto la plata, como el oro, como si nos lo quitaran de las manos, y solo se va a usar para trueque o canje de alimentos y articulos de necesidad. Te recuerdo que en la guerra de los Balcanes en las puertas de los bancos, habia decenas de sacos de papel fiat que no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero, pero si para calentarse, mientras el oro-plata era lo que se trapichaba con ello, y entonces para mi la granalla, tanto en oro-plata es uno de los sistemas que no vas a tener que trocear ninguna moneda como ocurrio durante y despues de la GC.
> Sea en granalla, monedas,medallas, lingotes, etc. la plata sera plata al igual que el oro
> Habeis pensado en alguna ocasion comprar oro de joyeria o plata, pero no en las joyerias que te roban y estafan, si no en los talleres donde se confeccionan esas piezas, que aun cuando solo sea de 18 kilates, donde te pueden cobrar a como este el spot, mas la echura de la pieza y te pueden salvar de muchos problemas, porque todo el mundo no se pueden comprar monedas de oro, pequeñas, medianas o grandes de 1 onza.
> ...



Si venderlas las puedes vender rápido, pero vender rápido 1500 duros supone perderles dinero,o llevarlos a subasta en la que seguramente también le perdamos dinero, a excepción de alguna pieza, a perder dinero me refiero también a no ganarle todo que se debería ganarle a la pieza, porque si esta es comprada de hace años seguramente la ganemos y bastante.
Para vender 1500 duros en condiciones hace falta años dedicándole tiempo, sin embargo,1500 filarmónicas las tienes vendidas en una semana si se quiere sin muchos quebraderos de cabeza.

Ahora no voy a descubrir yo que para invertir en plata lo mejor es la onza 999 a mejor precio del momento y no una colección de duros del mundo, que también vale como reserva de metal e inversión, pero es otra historia... y como liquidez inmediata que es a lo que me refería no hay color.


----------



## asqueado (11 Dic 2022)

conde84 dijo:


> Si venderlas las puedes vender rápido, pero vender rápido 1500 duros supone perderles dinero,o llevarlos a subasta en la que seguramente también le perdamos dinero, a excepción de alguna pieza, a perder dinero me refiero también a no ganarle todo que se debería ganarle a la pieza, porque si esta es comprada de hace años seguramente la ganemos y bastante.
> Para vender 1500 duros en condiciones hace falta años dedicándole tiempo, sin embargo,1500 filarmónicas las tienes vendidas en una semana si se quiere sin muchos quebraderos de cabeza.
> 
> Ahora no voy a descubrir yo que para invertir en plata lo mejor es la onza 999 a mejor precio del momento y no una colección de duros del mundo, que también vale como reserva de metal e inversión, pero es otra historia... y como liquidez inmediata que es a lo que me refería no hay color.




Creo que no me he expresado bien, lo que he querido decir, es que es mas complicado vender esos 1500 duros del mundo o llevarlos a subasta, yo si llega el momento fundo todos ellos, si tengo que afinar algo de todo el mogollon de plata que salga porque todas las monedas no tienen el mismo kilataje lo hago y realizo granalla, al igual que al resto de otras clases de monedas bullon que tengo, no me interesaria vender, si no realizar con el material trueque y cambios por alimentos y otros articulos necesarios que necesite, porque el papel fiat no valdra para nada, ya se ha demostrado en numerosas ocasiones. Como ejemplo te pongo como algunos paises ya no quieres papelitos, si no oro y plata por algo que necesitamos, por ejemplo petroleo.


----------



## conde84 (11 Dic 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Creo que no me he expresado bien, lo que he querido decir, es que es mas complicado vender esos 1500 duros del mundo o llevarlos a subasta, yo si llega el momento fundo todos ellos, si tengo que afinar algo de todo el mogollon de plata que salga porque todas las monedas no tienen el mismo kilataje lo hago y realizo granalla, al igual que al resto de otras clases de monedas bullon que tengo, no me interesaria vender, si no realizar con el material trueque y cambios por alimentos y otros articulos necesarios que necesite, porque el papel fiat no valdra para nada, ya se ha demostrado en numerosas ocasiones. Como ejemplo te pongo como algunos paises ya no quieres papelitos, si no oro y plata por algo que necesitamos, por ejemplo petroleo.



Ya bueno, me estás hablando de escenarios de mad Max, yo te hablo de vender en un escenario mas "normal" como pueda ser mañana mismo.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (12 Dic 2022)

Buenas, creo que este es el hilo adecuado, dada la sapiencia de los participantes y tahl.

Tengo un phamiliar en Nederlandia, y había pensado que se hiciese con algo de junk silver por allí; oferta tiene que haber, que monedas de plata circularon por allí hasta hace no mucho.

En tiendas y demás sólo encuentro robos con un premium brutal, por ejemplo:









1 KG netto zilveren munten Nederland diverse jaren


1 kilo pure zilveren munten zijn een goede investering als u in zilver wilt beleggen. Koop de zilveren munten gemakkelijk online bij Goudwisselkantoor.




www.shop-goudwisselkantoor.nl





Algún particular tiene que haber por allí que venda sus equivalentes a los paquillos patrios a un precio cercano al spot.

¿Alguien tiene idea de algún phoro donde se pudiese husmear?

En The Silver Forum no encuentro nada interesante.

Graciacs.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (12 Dic 2022)

Sí, yo tengo unas cuantas , hace años en subasta te hacías con 8 reales de Carlos III en MBC+ por 45 €, y de los columnarios ni hablamos, por 100 € los tenías, y ahora......


----------



## elKaiser (12 Dic 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo que te voy a decir te lo digo sin acritud alguna, por el tiempo que nos conocemos en este foro, el forero BritishPirate, lo que dice en parte lleva razon.
> Veras yo tengo sobre 1500 monedas de duros del mundo, como quizas en alguna ocasion habras visto que he subido aqui en este foro, la inmensa mayoria estan en un estado muy bueno, ya no es por el coleccionismo, es por la baratura que a lo largo de mis años las he ido comprando, pero seguro, que si llegan tiempos chulisimos, ojala que no los vea, me va a salir mucho mas rentable venderlas antes que las 100 filarmonicas a que te refieres. Todas por supuesto no tienen el mismo kilataje, pero eso no es problema, a la olla de fundicion y luego si tengo que afinar algo, lo hare y confeccionare granalla. Pensamos que cuando vengan tiempos malos vamos a vender tanto la plata, como el oro, como si nos lo quitaran de las manos, y solo se va a usar para trueque o canje de alimentos y articulos de necesidad. Te recuerdo que en la guerra de los Balcanes en las puertas de los bancos, habia decenas de sacos de papel fiat que no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero, pero si para calentarse, mientras el oro-plata era lo que se trapichaba con ello, y entonces para mi la granalla, tanto en oro-plata es uno de los sistemas que no vas a tener que trocear ninguna moneda como ocurrio durante y despues de la GC.
> Sea en granalla, monedas,medallas, lingotes, etc. la plata sera plata al igual que el oro
> Habeis pensado en alguna ocasion comprar oro de joyeria o plata, pero no en las joyerias que te roban y estafan, si no en los talleres donde se confeccionan esas piezas, que aun cuando solo sea de 18 kilates, donde te pueden cobrar a como este el spot, mas la echura de la pieza y te pueden salvar de muchos problemas, porque todo el mundo no se pueden comprar monedas de oro, pequeñas, medianas o grandes de 1 onza.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, menos con lo de las joyas.
Sí tienes poco dinero, siempre puedes comprar medios soberanos o décimos de Krugerrand para futuras emergencias.


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo, menos con lo de las joyas.
> Sí tienes poco dinero, siempre puedes comprar medios soberanos o décimos de Krugerrand para futuras emergencias.



El premiun que tiene esas monedas, cuanto mas pequeñas sean es aun mas grande.
Hay que comprar los metales preciosos a spot si se puede, como se hacia antes, en los talleres de plateria, si se compra una pulsera o collar, solo hay que cortar los eslabones que nos hagan faltan para el trueque, con la moneda le costara mucho mas trabajo


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo, menos con lo de las joyas.
> Sí tienes poco dinero, siempre puedes comprar medios soberanos o décimos de Krugerrand para futuras emergencias.



Y los decimos luego se venden bien con esa primas del 25/30 por ciento o más? No sé yo.. yo si quiero horo, en general huyo de las monedas demasiado pequeñas


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

Estoy flipando con los precios de andorrano..

ahora mismo un canguro a 32,90 y una maple a 34,90?? qué está pasando.. la plata-papel sigue anclada en los 22,12 euros. 
Con lo que ya tenemos una prima de casi el 60%.

Y te dicen encima que: 
Disponible
Debido a la situación actual, *ciertos productos* pueden sufrir retrasos excepcionales.

sin decirte tampoco cuales productos sufren retrasos y cuales no.

y en qué consiste "la situación actual"? que dura ya hace meses? tampoco lo explican, parece que estamos todos locos por comprar onzas a 35 euros, según ellos claro. A qué pongo en venta aquí una maple a 33 y que no me la compra nadie, a qué no?


----------



## conde84 (13 Dic 2022)

Las únicas a precios medio decentes ahora son las del rapto de europa y el toro y oso, las demás carísimas, los que llevamos años en esto, acumular plata en onza 999 se está acabando ya a estos precios, yo pilló alguna onza de colección suelta y estoy empezando a retomar la colección de cincuentines, que están a precio onza bullion ya y para comprar canguros, compro cincuentines que me gustan más y son coleccionables.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (13 Dic 2022)

Cuáles son esas monedas "joyas históricas" asequibles, entendiendo por asequible un coste cercano al valor en plata.



conde84 dijo:


> Luego cuando quieras vender me dices lo que te cuesta vender 100 duros del mundo cada uno en una calidad y de un pais, y lo que te cuesta vender 100 filarmonicas.
> Liquidez lo llaman.



Pero es que...¿a qué llamas duros del mundo? ¿a los que vienen el catálogo de "Duros del mundo" o a esas monedas de +- 25 gr que ni siquiera han estado en circulación?

Si tienes 100 duros de los primeros, te los quitas de encima enseguida y en función de lo bien que los hayas comprado, ganando pasta.
Si lo que tienes son 100 duros "del mundo" de los segundos, monedas conmemorativas que no han estado en circulación, pues.... depende. Vas a vender antes las 100 filarmónicas casi seguro, aunque si conoces alguna fundidora "legal" y que te las compre a buen precio, también te las quitas de encima pronto (incluso antes).



Klapaucius dijo:


> Qué tan fácil es conseguir esta moneda de oro de 20 pesos mexicanos?
> Es preciosa y la quiero. Sólo la veo en stock en degussa, que se flipan poniendo precios para tontos.



esa moneda es una mala copia de joyería, supongo que del 59 que no tiene ni las estrellas marcadas. Una mierda vamos...
Hay muchas copias del 59 casi todas, no es que sean malas monedas y son bonitas. Esas son más fáciles de encontrar...


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Dic 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Cuáles son esas monedas "joyas históricas" asequibles, entendiendo por asequible un coste cercano al valor en plata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son copias entonces? He buscado info al respecto y no hay nada. Cómo identifico una copia de una real?
Me parece muy fuerte que una tienda de monedas bullion cuele monedas falsas.

EDIT:

Efectivamente seguramente sea una réplica. Lo dice en la propia web del gobierno de México. 









Azteca (20 pesos oro)


Réplica de la moneda acuñada de conformidad con las características estipuladas en la reforma monetaria de 1905.




www.cmm.gob.mx


----------



## PLACOINS (13 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Son copias entonces? He buscado info al respecto y no hay nada. Cómo identifico una copia de una real?
> Me parece muy fuerte que una tienda de monedas bullion cuele monedas falsas.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Hola , vamos a diferenciar las cosas como son y no llevarnos a error...
De la moneda en concreto , los 20 pesos de méxico , existen diferentes años de acuñación (1917 - 1959) con X piezas producidas cada año.
Se siguen acuñando monedas pero con el año 1959 , siendo las mismas , reacuñaciones de ese año.
Un comercio puede anunciar una pieza en concreto , de un año específico o simplemente anunciar la pieza sin concretar año , asignándote cualquier año .
No hay que confundir réplica o copia con REACUÑACION . La reacuñaciones hechas por casa de moneda son piezas auténticas de oro, en este caso.
Una pieza se considera falsa cuando no es del metal propuesto , cuando no tiene la ley que debe tener , ni peso , ni medidas (con sus tolerancias)


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2022)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola , vamos a diferenciar las cosas como son y no llevarnos a error...
> De la moneda en concreto , los 20 pesos de méxico , existen diferentes años de acuñación (1917 - 1959) con X piezas producidas cada año.
> Se siguen acuñando monedas pero con el año 1959 , siendo las mismas , reacuñaciones de ese año.
> Un comercio puede anunciar una pieza en concreto , de un año específico o simplemente anunciar la pieza sin concretar año , asignándote cualquier año .
> ...



También es falsa cuando, cumpliendo todo lo anterior, no está acuñada por la ceca correspondiente o ha sido modificada.
Por ejemplo los duros sevillanos son de plata de igual o mejor ley que los auténticos con peso y medidas correspondientes pero acuñados fuera de la ceca.
Igualmente es falsa una moneda auténtica a la que se le ha modificado el año o se le ha simulado un error de acuñación


----------



## PLACOINS (13 Dic 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> También es falsa cuando, cumpliendo todo lo anterior, no está acuñada por la ceca correspondiente o ha sido modificada.
> Por ejemplo los duros sevillanos son de plata de igual o mejor ley que los auténticos con peso y medidas correspondientes pero acuñados fuera de la ceca.
> Igualmente es falsa una moneda auténtica a la que se le ha modificado el año o se le ha simulado un error de acuñación



Correcto , completamente de acuerdo contigo  , pero el esta dando a entender que el comercio que menciona , anuncia piezas falsas (cuando no es así ) . Esta confundiendo replicas o copias con reacuñaciones oficiales , hechas por Casa de Moneda de México y mandadas directamente al comercio para su venta.


----------



## Muttley (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Saviero (16 Dic 2022)

Ya tengo el trío de coronas victorianas.


----------



## Muttley (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## JessRex (22 Dic 2022)

*ALGUIEN SABE CUANDO SALE LA MONEDA 2022 DE "CREATURES OF THE NORTH " Y QUE DISEÑO TENDRÁ?.*


----------



## lvdo (22 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Tengo un cuarto de onza panda igualito a esos, no tenía ni idea de que tuvo tan poca tirada


----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Muttley (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Beto (25 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Se saben fechas?


----------



## durareli (26 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Qué tan fácil es conseguir esta moneda de oro de 20 pesos mexicanos?
> Es preciosa y la quiero. Sólo la veo en stock en degussa, que se flipan poniendo precios para tontos.



La tienes a la venta en la tienda online de Numismática LLamas en MEXICO 20 PESOS 1920 - Numismática Llamas


----------



## JessRex (26 Dic 2022)

durareli dijo:


> La tienes a la venta en la tienda online de Numismática LLamas en MEXICO 20 PESOS 1920 - Numismática Llamas



*AHÍ VENDEN LA MONEDA DE LA FOTO O ES UNA FOTO GENERICA?.*


----------



## Muttley (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (Miércoles a la(s) 11:02 PM)

Muy interesante el hilo. Alguien ha comprado algo recientemente?


----------



## mataresfacil (Miércoles a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo. Alguien ha comprado algo recientemente?



Yo, pero solo barras de inversion, nada de monedas u otras lindezas. En degussa y el andorrano han empezado a tutearme.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (Miércoles a la(s) 11:10 PM)

Allá por 2007/2008 estuve mirando para comprar Krugerrands, recuerdo que estaban por debajo de los 400$. Como buen gilipollas, no compré nada.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Allá por 2007/2008 estuve mirando para comprar Krugerrands, recuerdo que estaban por debajo de los 400$. Como buen gilipollas, no compré nada.



No te fustigues, yo estuve a punto de comprar 10 ETH a 144€. Ya ves


----------



## Cali (Miércoles a la(s) 11:33 PM)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No te fustigues, yo estuve a punto de comprar 10 ETH a 144€. Ya ves



Tranquilo, en 2012 estuve tentado de comprar unos cuantos bitcoins, tenia la tarjeta en la mano a falta de meter los datos me dije:
- Bah, paso de tirar 500 pavos en esto que no va a llegar a nada. 


El resto es sabido por todos.


----------



## ELOS (Ayer a la(s) 5:10 AM)

También habría gente que en 2011 invirtió en plata en su max. precio.
Y no lo hizo.

A toro pasado ..


----------



## sdPrincBurb (Ayer a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Cali dijo:


> Tranquilo, en 2012 estuve tentado de comprar unos cuantos bitcoins, tenia la tarjeta en la mano a falta de meter los datos me dije:
> - Bah, paso de tirar 500 pavos en esto que no va a llegar a nada.
> 
> 
> El resto es sabido por todos.



Y otros comprando 2 pizzas a 5000 bitcoños cada una


----------



## mataresfacil (Ayer a la(s) 11:14 PM)

Pregunta: es normal que distintos lingotes de 5 grm tengan tamaños tan diversos y variados y sobre todo un color tan diferente unos de otros segun marcas? Gracias.


----------



## risto mejido (Ayer a la(s) 11:25 PM)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Allá por 2007/2008 estuve mirando para comprar Krugerrands, recuerdo que estaban por debajo de los 400$. Como buen gilipollas, no compré nada.



En esos años estaban por 600-700 , por menos de 400 era sobre el 2003 , conocí los vrenelis a 90 euros y soberanos a 120


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (Hoy a la(s) 12:06 AM)

risto mejido dijo:


> En esos años estaban por 600-700 , por menos de 400 era sobre el 2003 , conocí los vrenelis a 90 euros y soberanos a 120



Perdón quise decir £400, libras no dólares, y fue 2006/2007.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Hoy a la(s) 12:48 AM)

Soy nuevo, tengo un colega que compró oro y me dijo que es una mierda porque luego vas a vender y tienes que vender al precio que quieran que de por si te devalúan el precio y que ha perdido dinero...

Quería empezar a comprar oro o plata sin complicaciones ni tecnicismos...

Algo en plan... Compra esto en esta página y vendes aquí en esta otra, punto...


----------



## Daviot (Hoy a la(s) 12:55 AM)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Buenas, creo que este es el hilo adecuado, dada la sapiencia de los participantes y tahl.
> 
> Tengo un phamiliar en Nederlandia, y había pensado que se hiciese con algo de junk silver por allí; oferta tiene que haber, que monedas de plata circularon por allí hasta hace no mucho.
> 
> ...



Por lo poco que sé allí tienes los Gulden o Guilders que son los florines. Las monedas de 10 florines con 80% de pureza, las de 50 florines con 92% o similar y las de valor inferior a 10 florines de 72% de plata. Algunas monedas son de entre 1995 a 1999 y otras entre 1959 y 1966.

Parece que se venden a granel en lotes de 1 kilo.


----------



## Daviot (Hoy a la(s) 1:49 AM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Soy nuevo, tengo un colega que compró oro y me dijo que es una mierda porque luego vas a vender y tienes que vender al precio que quieran que de por si te devalúan el precio y que ha perdido dinero...
> 
> Quería empezar a comprar oro o plata sin complicaciones ni tecnicismos...
> 
> Algo en plan... Compra esto en esta página y vendes aquí en esta otra, punto...



Habría que saber qué compró tu amigo y donde y luego donde fue a venderlo.

Eso que pides de donde compro y donde vendo parece especulativo cuando el oro es para el medio y largo plazo.

Si quieres empezar hay que comprar monedas de inversión casi todas con 99,9% de pureza o sea 24 kilates aunque también las hay de 90% de pureza.

Lo ideal es comprar monedas de 1 onza (31,1 gramos) de peso ya que salen mejor de precio pero también se pueden comprar más pequeñas de 1/4 o de 1/2 onza. El día que las vayas a vender tienes dos opciones, venderlas a otro particular a través de un foro como lo hay aquí o a tiendas físicas especializadas en oro de inversión.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Hoy a la(s) 2:01 AM)

Daviot dijo:


> Habría que saber qué compró tu amigo y donde y luego donde fue a venderlo.
> 
> Eso que pides de donde compro y donde vendo parece especulativo cuando el oro es para el medio y largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Quien te asegura que no te timan en foros como este?

Y online no se puede comprar? Efectivamente sería para mediano plazo, 0 idea...

Sería para ir metiendo un % de mis ahorros mes a mes en oro/plata hasta tener suficiente para iniciar un proyecto


----------



## Daviot (Hoy a la(s) 2:14 AM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Quien te asegura que no te timan en foros como este?
> 
> Y online no se puede comprar? Efectivamente sería para mediano plazo, 0 idea...
> 
> Sería para ir metiendo un % de mis ahorros mes a mes en oro/plata hasta tener suficiente para iniciar un proyecto





Onesimo39 dijo:


> Quien te asegura que no te timan en foros como este?
> 
> Y online no se puede comprar? Efectivamente sería para mediano plazo, 0 idea...
> 
> Sería para ir metiendo un % de mis ahorros mes a mes en oro/plata hasta tener suficiente para iniciar un proyecto



Porque hay también un hilo de valoraciones de intercambios que se llama y ahí ves las opiniones de todos los foreros sobre los que venden y compran y siempre somos más o menos los mismos y terminas conociéndolos.

Online por supuesto que puedes comprar que es donde todos más o menos lo hemos hecho. Tienes muchísima variedad mas de monedas y por lo general precios mejores. 

Empieza por Coininvest.com y goldsiver.be en la primera gastos de envío bajos o incluso gratis con un cupón especial. En la segunda gastos de envío más caros y sin factura de compra, dato a tener en cuenta si luego vendes en tienda física.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Hoy a la(s) 2:25 AM)

Daviot dijo:


> Porque hay también un hilo de valoraciones de intercambios que se llama y ahí ves las opiniones de todos los foreros sobre los que venden y compran y siempre somos más o menos los mismos y terminas conociéndolos.
> 
> Online por supuesto que puedes comprar que es donde todos más o menos lo hemos hecho. Tienes muchísima variedad mas de monedas y por lo general precios mejores.
> 
> Empieza por Coininvest.com y goldsiver.be en la primera gastos de envío bajos o incluso gratis con un cupón especial. En la segunda gastos de envío más caros y sin factura de compra, dato a tener en cuenta si luego vendes en tienda física.



Que cabrones, vamos que las páginas te hacen el lio y complican la venta a años vista, me figuro que también habrá estafas


----------



## Daviot (Hoy a la(s) 2:50 AM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Que cabrones, vamos que las páginas te hacen el lio y complican la venta a años vista, me figuro que también habrá estafas



No sé si es intención de ellos de hacerte el lío o simplemente que pasan. Son belgas y como venden bastante ponen sus reglas. La compra queda registrada en su web pero no sé si eso vale para Hacienda el día que vendas.


----------

